# CannaWizard's (AMC) Lounge



## cannawizard (May 30, 2011)

**edit 08.22.2013**

I'll also be posting current grows i'm currently working on~~ Indoors/Outdoors/Mars ..

**edit 02.15.2013**

This thread is just random discussions on: ultra violet, compost teas, full spectrum--par vs pur, plasma & LED lighting, cannabis genetics, CBD and epilepsy, etc, etc, etc

(some pages are just chatter, so if you have a specific question and dont feel like reading through 200+ pages, just feel free to ask) 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


 welcome to my ultra voilet (B) guide, im making this new version on the fly 


::::so WTF is UVB?  and how does it affect my mj plants?:::::

*well i like to simply things so, in layman's terms ultra violet (B) is just another spectrum of the sun's light.. 

*high ultra violet (B) exposure is the reason why we all can't stand under the sun for more than 30mins now.. 

*some smart scientist stated that cannabis plants react to uvb radiation by producing THC+ (natures way of making natural sunblock).. 

*some non-scientist guy stated that it has been evident in some ninja clinical trials that UVB has a direct link to cannabis potency.. 
(this im not so sure since having more resin/terpes doesn't mean a higher potency level)

*it has been documented somewheres that mj grown @t higher elevations do produce more "potent yields".. 
(maybe the highs felt a bit more "intense".. "concentrated".. since there was an increase in resin, the potency would still be the same for each certain strain.. --BUT there still has not been enough rigorous clinical studies to indefinitely state, that potency is never affected by ultra violet radiation --thats including UVb/UVc/UVa)

*so in theory, supplementing cannabis with UVb would be beneficial since MH-HPS-CFL-etc (all dont have enough UVB output to satify; what cannabis normally would be exposed to in nature)

*recent studies show that genetics also plays a role into how the plant will react to UVB, certain phenos on certain strains have shown a higher tolerance for increased uvb exposure, those certain types combat the increased uvb radiation by 3x THC+/Resin production to protect itself


 


::::so how can i put some purple lights in my setup? and is there a manual on how to make my plants glow?:::::


*you can go to your local petshop and pick up some iguana lights that have 5.0/10.0 UVB ..those should be good enough if you just wanna have some UVB in your grow room.. keep those cfls close, barely any heat on them, 9inches from canopy is good~

*for those willing, try adding 1-2 of these bad boys in your grow room (Osram UltraVitalux 300 watt OR ReptileUV Zoologist Mega-Ray 60 watt) ..with these i'd play it safe and put them at 2ft-3ft from canopy, unless you know what your doing

*please use common sense and safe practice methods when using the lighting mentioned --well just read the instructions that came with them (seems ppl dont)

*i'd grab these if you are really interested in UVB supplementation.. 
(www.solarmeter.com / UVB meter.. www.skytronic.co.uk / lux meter.. www.oceanoptics.com / spectrometer..)

*if your wondering exposure times, there is none.. no solid scientific data has been published or mentioned or hinted about how long exposure should be.. if you asked me i'd say try 6-12 hrs on.. 


(i want my original version from overgrow!!)

kiss-ass


----------



## cannawizard (May 31, 2011)

*good stuff that you might want to use while UVB'ing your mj..

-tropical organics: banana manna
(helps with the terpene development)

-tropical organics: coco cat
(for the UV stress)

:bong:


----------



## Murfy (May 31, 2011)

7200K 400w HALIDES-


----------



## cannawizard (May 31, 2011)

Murfy said:


> 7200K 400w HALIDES-


im guessing your using the solarmax halides with 'more PAR' and 'more blue light' ?

*not quite sure how that helps with UV-b.. im talking bout the 'purp' spectrum man


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2011)

strain list:

-heres a bunch of strains that tested well with UV-b

..nirvana / K2
..serious / AK47
..thseed / mk-ultra
..dutch pass / power plant
..dr chronic / MP5k
..Ken's / GDP
..trichrome tech / purple kush
..southern california / og' (most of the kush strains respond beautifully to uvb, pure/landrace sativas on the other hand need snickers... lol

***any mj plant will benefit from UV-b, im just stating the ones that like it rough in bed, so-to-speak


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

View attachment 1638139View attachment 1638135View attachment 1638120View attachment 1638119


*found some old pics of my iguana uv-b apps , pretty simple. you can either just hang them near the tops of your colas (or) use a reflector which comes with some of the bulbs. dont worry about burning anything, these bulbs barely get hot 

*FYI-- the uv-b from these bulbs start falling after 6months, the longer cfl tubes last 9+months.

*try adding 5x uvb cfls (outdoor uvb around mid-noon is pretty the same as 10x of these) ..thanks to the dissapearing ozone layer, those lvls should go higher


----------



## djruiner (Jun 7, 2011)

why not just purchase a CMH? instead of getting these reptile lights that if you dont keep 20" or more away from your plants you run the risk burning the crap out of them...seeing as they burn at a higher temp to recreate a desert environment while supplying the UVB....just get a 400w CMH and use it from start to finish...will replace any HPS or MH...can use it from start to finish..and it supplements more UVB then the reptile lights do...and will place 1/4 of the heat into your grow area that the reptile/HPS combos do. i agree that UBV is very useful and will help trich production as it produces more trichs to protect itself from the UVB light...but why bother with using numerous light setups while putting more heat in your grow area and moving around reptile lights...when you can get a CMH setup..use the same light from veg to flower without moving it every 3 days like a CFL...without the added heat.
just tossing my .02 about UVB lighting


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

djruiner said:


> why not just purchase a CMH? instead of getting these reptile lights that if you dont keep 20" or more away from your plants you run the risk burning the crap out of them...seeing as they burn at a higher temp to recreate a desert environment while supplying the UVB....just get a 400w CMH and use it from start to finish...will replace any HPS or MH...can use it from start to finish..and it supplements more UVB then the reptile lights do...and will place 1/4 of the heat into your grow area that the reptile/HPS combos do. i agree that UBV is very useful and will help trich production as it produces more trichs to protect itself from the UVB light...but why bother with using numerous light setups while putting more heat in your grow area and moving around reptile lights...when you can get a CMH setup..use the same light from veg to flower without moving it every 3 days like a CFL...without the added heat.
> just tossing my .02 about UVB lighting


*i agree with you on the CMH instead of CFLs for UVB  , im just showing the good folks on rollitup what types of UVB setups there are & how they look.
*honestly, ive had 7+ of these small bulbs floating around my colas, and never have i seen any heat dmg/stress from the bulbs (5-8inchs away).. as long as your running fans you should be fine .


----------



## djruiner (Jun 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *i agree with you on the CMH instead of CFLs for UVB  , im just showing the good folks on rollitup what types of UVB setups there are & how they look.
> *honestly, ive had 7+ of these small bulbs floating around my colas, and never had one seen any heat dmg/stress from the bulbs (5-8inchs away).. as long as your running fans you should be fine .


its not just the heat they produce...the reason people keep them further away is that as the same to humans...UVB is bad for plants...hence why it produces the extra trichs. now if you have a decent HPS setup i would use 1..2 of the better reptile cfl's to supplement the UVB...but i would not have it close to them. even if they are not putting off much heat...the UVB is just as bad at a close distance. ive been researching UVB lighting for about a year now and i honestly thought the reptile bulbs was a good idea...and it is in the right instance...but i would rather cut out the middle man and go right to the CMH...so far nothing ive seen out performs a CMH...i would put a 400w cmh up against any HPS/MH/UVB setup anyday.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

currently: im using these for UV-b Cannabis testing purposes (Mega-Ray ZOO SB 160 watt Self-Ballasted Flood UVB Lamp)

*4x (24hr) @t 1hr intervals during veg
*12-11 hour cycles during bloom (some sativas get 13hrs off)


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

djruiner said:


> its not just the heat they produce...the reason people keep them further away is that as the same to humans...UVB is bad for plants...hence why it produces the extra trichs. now if you have a decent HPS setup i would use 1..2 of the better reptile cfl's to supplement the UVB...but i would not have it close to them. even if they are not putting off much heat...the UVB is just as bad at a close distance. ive been researching UVB lighting for about a year now and i honestly thought the reptile bulbs was a good idea...and it is in the right instance...but i would rather cut out the middle man and go right to the CMH...so far nothing ive seen out performs a CMH...i would put a 400w cmh up against any HPS/MH/UVB setup anyday.


* i wont argue with you on the dangers of UVB light (that purple wavelength is bad news) haha

* glad to see your on the uvb research end, ive been at this whole UVB & cannabis thing since 1999 
* UVB is bad for any life form on this planet (excluding some fungi/microbes)..
* im studying what happens to cannabis when theres 'too much' UVB. Or, a breaking point-- (like how much can an olympic heavyweight lifter max at, period..)


----------



## djruiner (Jun 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> * i wont argue with you on the dangers of UVB light (that purple wavelength is bad news) haha
> 
> * glad to see your on the uvb research end, ive been at this whole UVB & cannabis thing since 1999
> * UVB is bad for any life form on this planet (excluding some fungi/microbes)..
> * im studying what happens to cannabis when theres 'too much' UVB. Or, a breaking point-- (like how much can an olympic heavyweight lifter max at, period..)


i would imagine that just like in humans it would break down the surface of the plant on a cellular level...same as how UVB causes sunburn it would burn the surface area of the stems and leaves...the stem would probably repair itself...while the leaves on the other hand would have more issues...probably damaging the stomata. which would cease transpiration and cause a whole new list of issues.


----------



## djruiner (Jun 7, 2011)

a buddy of mine that has been researching these about as long as you turned me on to these...till we both went to CMH...the 26w will cover about all your needs...but keep that thing at least 2 feet away

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/compact_fluorescent_bulbs.php


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

**research info links:

(http://www.osti.gov/energycitations/product.biblio.jsp?osti_id=6696642) ---Uvb & cannabis L. sativa study

(http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/thc_data_sheet.shtml) --nerd stuff

(http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm) ---good info on UVB bulbs


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i would imagine that just like in humans it would break down the surface of the plant on a cellular level...same as how UVB causes sunburn it would burn the surface area of the stems and leaves...the stem would probably repair itself...while the leaves on the other hand would have more issues...probably damaging the stomata. which would cease transpiration and cause a whole new list of issues.


*yup, ive seen extensive tissue dmg on the leafs due to high levels of UV-b (but from what i found out by trial n error is that SOME strains have phenos which CAN tolerate those levels  )


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2011)

** http://www.epa.gov/sunwise/uvindex.html ** uvb levels outdoors.. scary


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 8, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *i agree with you on the CMH instead of CFLs for UVB  , im just showing the good folks on rollitup what types of UVB setups there are & how they look.
> *honestly, ive had 7+ of these small bulbs floating around my colas, and never have i seen any heat dmg/stress from the bulbs (5-8inchs away).. as long as your running fans you should be fine .


Not to be a dick, but there's moderate heat stress signs all over your earlier pics...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Not to be a dick, but there's moderate heat stress signs all over your earlier pics...


*your input is more than welcome. the pics i posted with the uvb 10.0 cfls does have heat stress & nute burns all over, BUT the heat stress was from the 1k sunmasters @t 1.5ft.. NOT from the uvb cfls.. (early grows, early mistakes).. Lol, gotta love the newbie mistakes, but hey! thats how we live n learn 

--cool burning bush pic


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2011)

**another update::

--ive spoken to some local bean breeders that are also using UVB, and 'some' have noticed that the seeds produced by mj exposed to (controlled-UVB) produce smaller seeds (compared to the norm..

--if any other breeder knows of this please chime in  

***ALSO, if anyone has ANY pertaining to UVB/Cannabis, please feel free to post in this thread.

--hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## CRAVETHERAVE (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't really think I belong here being a first timer but just curious on information, so really i'm here to take information and not be able to give much back lol.

So if UVB is proven to give more potent yields, why isn't very one on this and getting UVB lights?
What is the UVB of a normal CFL or other lights?

I'm tempted to buy http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15W-COMPACT-UV-LIGHT5-0-UVB-ES-SCREW-FIT-REPTILES-/300559907384?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item45fac43a38#ht_565wt_905


----------



## djruiner (Jun 13, 2011)

CRAVETHERAVE said:


> I don't really think I belong here being a first timer but just curious on information, so really i'm here to take information and not be able to give much back lol.
> 
> So if UVB is proven to give more potent yields, why isn't very one on this and getting UVB lights?
> What is the UVB of a normal CFL or other lights?
> ...


for the same reason people claim to get amazing yields from LED...most people do not understand lighting...most people think more is best...cant calculate lumens needed pure square foot...or know whats needed to cool certain lights. its all about recreating the sun indoors. and the sun contains a large amount of UVB rays. most lights put off little to none of best spectrum of total light....its not just about the light you can see with your eyes. HPS, MH, CFL, none of contain enough UVB to help trich production...a CMH light setup would cover all your needs...or can supplement other lighting with UVB reptile lights. most people think "just pack it with a ton of bright lights and thats all you need" which isnt the case. a lot of it comes down to research...half of the new growers come to this site and read 1/4 of a thread and take all they see as facts...if people would look outside the black market marijuana underground and research simple botany...they would learn a thousand times more info elsewhere.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2011)

djruiner said:


> for the same reason people claim to get amazing yields from LED...most people do not understand lighting...most people think more is best...cant calculate lumens needed pure square foot...or know whats needed to cool certain lights. its all about recreating the sun indoors. and the sun contains a large amount of UVB rays. most lights put off little to none of best spectrum of total light....its not just about the light you can see with your eyes. HPS, MH, CFL, none of contain enough UVB to help trich production...a CMH light setup would cover all your needs...or can supplement other lighting with UVB reptile lights. most people think "just pack it with a ton of bright lights and thats all you need" which isnt the case. a lot of it comes down to research...half of the new growers come to this site and read 1/4 of a thread and take all they see as facts...if people would look outside the black market marijuana underground and research simple botany...they would learn a thousand times more info elsewhere.


*well im glad your around Dj  , couldnt have said it better myself. ive only recently started doing outdoor projects, and "wow" ---nothing beats the Sun. You cannot replicate that indoors (well technically, not yet) .. Like Dj stated, dont take all info on these sites FOR GRANTED, do your own research--- 

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15W-COMPACT-UV-LIGHT5-0-UVB-ES-SCREW-FIT-REPTILES-/300559907384?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item45fac43a38#ht_565wt_905
--you would need atleast 2 of these to get some sort of UVB reaction from your plants, or try getting one of the bulbs that have "10.0".. cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2011)

*UVB does NOT improve yields

*UVB will intensify ANY CANNABIS plants "high" --and stimulates more thc sites --you get more sticky bling, but potency will remain the same (like if your strain was ibuprofen, and you used UVb, it wont turn it into vicodin --did that make sense?  ..

***i do not want everyone buying reptile bulbs to supplement UVB, there other mediums --tanning lights --hospital uvb/vitamin D+ lights --CMHs --ETC --ETC
***AND this thread is about UV-b R-E-S-E-A-R-C-H , Im not here to advertise UVB or even condone the use of UVB (unless you know WHAT YOUR DOING), just wanted to get in touch with those who are actively studying UVB and CANNABIS 


...its a lovely day outside, time to enjoy some long board sessions


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2011)

CRAVETHERAVE said:


> I don't really think I belong here being a first timer but just curious on information, so really i'm here to take information and not be able to give much back lol.
> 
> So if UVB is proven to give more potent yields, why isn't very one on this and getting UVB lights?
> What is the UVB of a normal CFL or other lights?
> ...


* sorry bud, UVB is not proven to give more potent yields (--it will alter the 'effect' or 'high' as you would call it and you get more resin, but the THC+ potency is unchanged., (but even that science isn't really concrete, still needs more attention from PHDs in labs)

* But GOOD NEWS, i am making a list of strains that are UV-b "hogs", .. my lil contribution to the green community


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2011)

*MORE INFO*


http://www.cannabase.com/cl/bcga/bcga/uv.htm


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2011)

*good reading from the link above, --cheers



In Reply to: O.K., but does U.V. content change genetics? posted by Uncle Ben Dejo on December 25, 
1998 at 18:35:34 PT: I think it is a problem that has been developing through the generations. Wernard of [Positronics] was 
aware of it being a problem and now Greenhouse seem to be taking it on board. I haven't read Tom 
Flowers but high elevation plants that have been there for generations are high in thc but more 
importantly it is a lot more complex. On a short term basis a clone from a known variety Indica type 
will have a slightly more up high with the addition of uv during flowering but Sativas seem to improve 
a lot more with a much clearer up high. I would suggest that if breeding for seed indoors the addition 
of uv a/b tubes as supplementary lighting would help to improve the stock a lot . Your plants getting 
some real sun would probably allow them to express the potential of that generation. You can easily 
test this If you make a number of cuttings from a mum and grow half with sodium only and 
supplement the other half with sun when you can, I think you will find quite a difference between the 
two stones the more sat in the var the bigger the difference. Ot1.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

high guys 

welcome to the Doo-Doo & Germs Cafe

nutes: using 100% organic ol' natural (doo-doo)
---this will be a mix of self-made DIY & premades (like soil soup, etc)

what wont be discussed here:::

pH: no need, its ol'natural 
ppM: whats that? ..lol..

----got my own recipe going, still in beta ---not here to sell anything, once its finished-- it will be like open-source (free to all)
tested medium: (45/50gL smart pots) filled with (fox farms ocean forest) 
feeding: the plants are watered every 1-2days thru drip. just keeping medium moist---not soggy.
**this was outdoor

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 1690954View attachment 1690961


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

**correction, the x-plant was into a 30gL smart pot 

View attachment 1690965View attachment 1690966


----------



## Growop101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice stout plants there man. I wana see them cured smoke in the end.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

Growop101 said:


> Nice stout plants there man. I wana see them cured smoke in the end.


* thnx, ill post the nug porn as-soon-as they finish


----------



## jordan293 (Jul 14, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1690954View attachment 1690961


wont it reveg outdoors?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

*the pic to the right was taken right after we sprinkled some (predators) , cant wait to get some ninjas(preying mantis)




View attachment 1690984View attachment 1690983


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

jordan293 said:


> wont it reveg outdoors?


*they would but we are putting "tarps" over them to ensure 12/12


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2011)

--okie dokes, back on the grind..

*well lets, see.. ahh yes, new news 
so far since working with some new heads have turned up some promising results..

(imagine THC+ as some sort of material that reflects uv-B & at the same time, also stores/absorbs those uv-B rays.. something like a battery, but not quite :\ )
we are seeing that the "increased high" experienced by tokers toking on uv-B'd nuggz, might be a direct result of 'energy' release b/c of combustion (bic+bowl=poof) ..smirk
again.. all hypothetical mumbo, nothing is certain just yet.. we might just be too high, Lol

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 16, 2011)

View attachment 1693795* to the left is (og svc) & to the right is ("olgers")
View attachment 1693794* doo-doo magic, everything a plant needs 
View attachment 1693793* double pottin like bushyOldgrower (works.. nuff said)


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 1693799* poor chick is finally gettin' some TLC, re-potted & re-charged, cant wait till shes ready   (not mines, garden rescues)


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 1693803* mazar to the front left & purple kush (K's cut) ..just showing some of AK's neighbors


----------



## alexonfire (Jul 17, 2011)

Your plants are going to finish nice and early with a decent harvest, looks good


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 17, 2011)

alexonfire said:


> Your plants are going to finish nice and early with a decent harvest, looks good


**thnx bro, just saving some poorly mistreated indoors.


----------



## penguinking (Jul 19, 2011)

your compost tea looks bomb! whats the recipe? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 19, 2011)

penguinking said:


> your compost tea looks bomb! whats the recipe? inquiring minds want to know!


* was about to type that up  gimme some wake n bake time, and if im not too baked, ill finish writing it up hehe


----------



## penguinking (Jul 24, 2011)

looks like you were too baked lol...


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 27, 2011)

* woot, late wake n bake.. here we go 

--compost tea magic

*use the full http://www.bountea.com/ line.. (NOT SELLING or PLUGGIN ANY NUTE LINE! This is just the recipe)

(im mixing in a 50gaL brewer, follow bountea's instr..)

*use a cheese cloth or compost tea bag for the (humisoil & super plant food tabs).. dont want those gettin sucked in the pumps n stuff 
*just mix everything in (always use R/o water, merlin magic pro is a good system) --no need to pH or ppM
*after adding all the bountea gear, now on to the next ingredients.

*ancient humate, sea kelp straight into the brewer
(worm castings---all go in the same cheesecloth/tea bag)

-then throw in succanat, rice syrup, fish hydrolysate , barley syrup.. 

(use atleast 2x 100w air pumps and atleast one water mover)

presto.. 30hrs laters you got doo-doo magic..

*o yea, make sure you dunk n pull the tea bag in your brewer every 5 hrs or so, just to make sure everything is moving in there 

---cheers


----------



## djruiner (Jul 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> http://youtu.be/PfAWReBmxEs
> 
> okay.. so after seeing results; in a current harvst. uvb bulbs dont help produce more thc+ stalks..
> But baby.. if you give any stalk enough of the right 10.0uvb treatment.. thats enough to 'enchance' your trip boys n gals...
> ...


any then a voice from above said "and let there be ceramic metal halide" and all your dreams will come true.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> http://youtu.be/PfAWReBmxEs
> 
> okay.. so after seeing results; in a current harvst. uvb bulbs dont help produce more thc+ stalks..
> But baby.. if you give any stalk enough of the right 10.0uvb treatment.. thats enough to 'enchance' your trip boys n gals...
> ...


** this results is also strictly on one strain one phenotype...


----------



## djruiner (Jul 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> ** this results is also strictly on one strain one phenotype...


 that and without proper lab testing there isnt anyway to prove an increase or decrease in thc or other cannabinoids...just going by... (takes hit) "dont seem more potent" isnt enough for proof...which im sure your aware of. and there could also be things that can make results vary...was every other variable in place and perfected? was the growing environment constant? can UVB effect different strains different ways if used at different stages of growing? from all the testing ive seen done on UVB rays 90% of all cases improved the potency when working with clones of various strains over time. but just adding the UVB and testing potency is a moot point if other variables can and are effecting the grow.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 30, 2011)

** to the bat cave batman!

agree totally, w/o a proper lab-- diagnostic geek research.. there really isnt any conclusive evidence to provide other than "rollitup news"


----------



## djruiner (Jul 31, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> ** to the bat cave batman!
> 
> agree totally, w/o a proper lab-- diagnostic geek research.. there really isnt any conclusive evidence to provide other than "rollitup news"


but still...at least your looking at this from a angle of more then..."i want to grow pot". more people need to look at the scientific side of this plant..other then just wanting to grow it to get high off it or sell it.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 31, 2011)

djruiner said:


> but still...at least your looking at this from a angle of more then..."i want to grow pot". more people need to look at the scientific side of this plant..other then just wanting to grow it to get high off it or sell it.


*dont get me wrong, i love getting high-backed-wackedout-zonkoutd-blazed-faded-zombie-cloud9-etc-etc-etc , but honestly-- i got into the whole science behind the plant b/c im not just a reg stoner, born epileptic-adhd-etc-etc... so im really all about the geek/nerd of this sexy plant 


this wakeNbake rip goes out to all those who came before me, and all those after me... cheers.. for all those who sacrificed something in the name of protecting/studying/enjoying --Cannabis


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 1714854---> 2002 grow.. K2 'blue pheno'... sigh / she was my learning buddy --thnx for the memories 


* this is where ill be posting all my grow gadgets, gear/wares, nug/mj porn shots, sci-fi xfiles mj shiet.. 



cheers

View attachment 1714853----> sin city <3... 'Au Revoir' ..was also my first coco setup, im still <3 w/ soil


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 1714950----> boG's moonrocks 2003... siigghhh


..sorry but i dont know how to resize pics n stuff, they look better in the original format.. shouldve paid attention in adobe photo class :\


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> * might have random & slow updates... ill just blame the thc+ for now.. lolz, thnx 4 taggin along hellz


its all good man when you update is when you do no biggie


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2011)

if you have microsoft paint, it's simple to resize, just hit the resize button, pick what pixel size that you want, and that's pretty much it..


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll roll wit you cuz BOG is the shit! His bogglegum is still my fav cut  +rep


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> if you have microsoft paint, it's simple to resize, just hit the resize button, pick what pixel size that you want, and that's pretty much it..


*me and pics.. no matter if its pencil or pixel... im still at stick figures bro...  lol

--no worries, having a friend do all my graphic stuff since i suck at it.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I'll roll wit you cuz BOG is the shit! His bogglegum is still my fav cut  +rep


*some of the best genetics ive grown with... instant classics in my book


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

i just cracked some of bog's sour strawberry kush yesterday.. really excited to see how they are going to turn out.. i'm dying to get some blue moon rocks, but i have his blush, blue kush, which is his bmr x something else that i'm forgetting atm..


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just cracked some of bog's sour strawberry kush yesterday.. really excited to see how they are going to turn out.. i'm dying to get some blue moon rocks, but i have his blush, blue kush, which is his bmr x something else that i'm forgetting atm..


...wait you have his blush strain!? no fcking way, thought that strain dissapeared. dude, you gotta pop those n post the grow! im sucribn to that


----------



## Joedank (Aug 2, 2011)

oh man may have to dust off the bluemoon rocks and get them rolling. i have been looking for a new fruity strain that is not a sativa dom .... hope for a male and take it into my swt#3....i do miss BOG's posts on overgrow they would blow my mind he is why i double pot and other such archaic trickery...... good tips


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

damn, i just found the description for the sour strawberry kush, and i have to say that i'm jealous of myself, lol.. this shit sounds super nice for sure..



Description
This combination of Sour Bubble, Sour Diesel, Strawberry Cough and Razzberry will dazzle the senses. Extrodinarily Strawberry with fine yields in about 8 weeks flowering.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

what's treatya.com, treatingyourself.com or something else??


----------



## Joedank (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^^^NICE - may have to invest.... i like BOGs gear and finding a keeper isnt much of an issue most of the time


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

Joedank said:


> oh man may have to dust off the bluemoon rocks and get them rolling. i have been looking for a new fruity strain that is not a sativa dom .... hope for a male and take it into my swt#3....i do miss BOG's posts on overgrow they would blow my mind he is why i double pot and other such archaic trickery...... good tips



*ssshhh double potting is a-need-to-know-basis.. haha


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what's treatya.com, treatingyourself.com or something else??


*ya, lolz, was too lazy to type in the rest of D letters ;P

--and stop posting your sticky BoG gear goodness, makes me wanna go on a BoG strain hunt!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 4, 2011)

*updates:

http://www.jstor.org/pss/4254533
(research on UVB with Cannabis)

http://www.hempfood.com/iha/iha01201.html
(ecology of _Cannabis_)

http://www.mendeley.com/research/possible-role-ultraviolet-radiation-evolution-cannabis-chemotypes/
(ultra violet science and Cannabis)


---cheers


----------



## FootClan (Aug 4, 2011)

I was reading up online about UVB and its effects on plants and from what i found it dosent increase THC only CBD..... has no one else found this info online besides me??


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 4, 2011)

*please share that link 

--so far, only certain *phenos* on certain strains does THC+ increase with UVb expo.. most if not all, no effect on increased THC stalks w/ UVb expo... but please share the info on CBD increase!!! woot... projectCBD.org would love to hear that


----------



## FootClan (Aug 4, 2011)

I think i had it backwards LOL ......from what i can tell its the THC not the CBD........ heres one of the articles i read.....You prolly already seen it but ill post it anyway....


Title: THE EFFECTS OF ULTRAVIOLET-B RADIATION ON THE GROWTH, PHYSIOLOGY AND CANNABINOID PRODUCTION OF CANNABIS SATIVA L. (MARIHUANA, SECONDARY PRODUCTS, DELTA-9 THC)
Author(s): LYDON, JOHN
Degree: PH.D.
Year: 1985
Pages: 00117
Institution: UNIVERSITY OF MARYLAND COLLEGE PARK; 0117
Source: DAI, 47, no. 04B, (1985): 1386
Abstract: The concentration of cannabinoids in Cannabis sativa L. is correlated with high ultraviolet-B (UV-B) radiation environments. (DELTA)('9)-Tetrahydrocannabinolic acid and cannabidiolic acid, both major secondary products of C. sativa, absorb UV-B radiation and may function as solar screens. The object of this study was to test the effects of UV-B radiation on the physiology and cannabinoid production of C. sativa.
Drug and fiber-type C. sativa were irradiated with three levels of UV-B radiation for 40 days in greenhouse experiments. Physiological measurements on leaf tissues were made by infra-red gas analysis.
Drug and fiber-type control plants had similar CO(,2) assimilation rates from 26 to 32(DEGREES)C. Drug-type control plants had higher dark respiration rates and stomatal conductances than fiber-type control plants. Transpiration, mesophyll conductance, leaf area, leaf dry weight and specific leaf weight were not significantly different between drug and fiber-type controls.
The concentration of (DELTA)('9)-tetrahydrocannabinol ((DELTA)('9)-THC, but not of other cannabinoids) in both vegetative and reproductive tissues increased with UV-B dose in drug-type plants. None of the cannabinoids in fiber-type plants were affected by UV-B radiation. There were no significant physiological or morphological differences among UV-B treatments in either drug of fiber-type plants.
The increased level of (DELTA)('9)-THC found in leaves after irradiation may account for the physiological and morphological insensitivity to UV-B radiation in the drug-type plants. However, fiber plants showed no comparable change in the level of cannabidiol (CBD). Thus the contribution of cannabinoids as selective UV-B filters in vegetative C. sativa is equivocal. Nevertheless, drug-type plants may experience more reproductive success in high UV-B environments due to the additional protective screening of floral tissues. Alternatively, cannabinoids may function as defense chemicals against herbivory.
Resin stripped from fresh fiber-type floral tissue by sonication was spotted on filter paper and irradiated continuously for 7 days. Cannabidiol (CBD) gradually decreased when irradiated but (DELTA)('9)-THC and cannabichromene did not. The lack of the photochemical conversion of CBD (in its resin concentrate) into (DELTA)('9)-THC indicates that such conversions are not responsible for the trace amount of (DELTA)('9)-THC found in many fiber-types of C. sativa.
SUBJECT(S) 
Descriptor: BOTANY 
Accession No: AAG8614253
Database: Dissertations


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 5, 2011)

*yea, ive read that. and know of the procedures in-which the data was abstracted; hence noting factors that still left un-answered: does that apply to all C.sativa & C.indica & C.ruda?? and which of those sub-types of the genotype was used... etc etc etc

---excellent dissertation, but still many Qs in the UVb game


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 5, 2011)

*coffee in hand, saw the sun come up.. always a beautiful powerful thing to experience.. anyways 

--got some project coming up: uvb vs non-uvb app on: 
-(thseeds: heavy-fruity-duty, mk-ultra, the chronic, darkstar, wreckage)
-(reserva privada: og #18fem).. im not an OG groupie.. just checking out the 'hype'.
-(all of emerald ^s gear).. cali genes.. "enuff said" haha

*info on specifics will be on another update.. just puffin' trying to conceive the blue-prints.. 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 1731484

**please buddha, gimme a decent pheno.. im tired of giving Soma $$ lolz

--on the good side, atleast his beans have great germ rates.. too bad i have yet to find a keeper :\


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 11, 2011)

Ummm. Pardon me but, where is the so called "science" maan?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 12, 2011)

*sorry my good sir, but im stuck in 'limbo' at the moment since i had to "re-locate" ...kinda a buzz kill, but gimme sometime and ill be back on the science part of this thread in no-time.. 

cartman for prez


----------



## WheyToGrow (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, lots of interesting reading, though some of it a bit over my head for the moment.

I think I will try a small 13w *http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products...cent_bulbs.php exo terra repto glow 5 or 10 in my new cfl grow box, 80 x 90 x 40. To suppliment about 300 w of cfls. 

Any advice or comments?


*


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 15, 2011)

*i'd suggest to get the 10.0uvb bulbs (any brand will do).i'd go w/ atleast 2 10.0uvbs w/ your 300w cfl setup.. , let me know if you need anymore help w/ uv-b's 

--cheers


----------



## Foolet (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm subscribed to this thread because I am always up for experimenting! Do you think this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoo-Med-Reptisun-10-0-UVB-Desert-Fluorescent-Lamp-NEW-/270800857596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0cfd29fc
would effect the high of my plants at all? I am looking to increase it as much as possible but I also don't want to harm the plant.


----------



## WheyToGrow (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Cannawiz; one thing I'd like a bit more thought on is the size of my growBox. Its only 80 x 90 x 40, enough to hold a couple of little ones. I read a comment above that you should really only keep these bulbs a couple of feet away from the plants, obvs im not going to be able to do that. Any thoughts?

Also thoughts on how long to keep the exo-terra's on in an 18-6 light cycle?

thankyou and +Rep


----------



## bubblicious.nypd. (Aug 16, 2011)

djruiner said:


> why not just purchase a CMH? instead of getting these reptile lights that if you dont keep 20" or more away from your plants you run the risk burning the crap out of them...seeing as they burn at a higher temp to recreate a desert environment while supplying the UVB....just get a 400w CMH and use it from start to finish...will replace any HPS or MH...can use it from start to finish..and it supplements more UVB then the reptile lights do...and will place 1/4 of the heat into your grow area that the reptile/HPS combos do. i agree that UBV is very useful and will help trich production as it produces more trichs to protect itself from the UVB light...but why bother with using numerous light setups while putting more heat in your grow area and moving around reptile lights...when you can get a CMH setup..use the same light from veg to flower without moving it every 3 days like a CFL...without the added he at.just tossing my .02 about UVB lighting


View attachment 1738641
thats the cmh spectrum
it seems that uvb is around 300nm (~280nm-315nm) http://www.homephototherapy.com/spectrum-uvb-nb.htm

the graph cuts out before the uvb sepctrum (prolly cuz the lights are for industrial purposes and human eyes) so i would suppose that cmh is still deficient in the uvb spectrum. So do CMH bulbs also need to be supplemented with UVB?

Then on a separate note, would giving the plant light in the blue spectrum still contribute to vegetative growth-even though the plant is in flowering? if so could this decrease bud growth by not allowing all (or atleast more)of the photosynthesis energy to come from red light which correlates with bud growth. Could it be that pro growers like to add MH's to there HPS flowerings not because of the fuller and better spectrum, but simply because of the increased uvb (as mh does have more than hps)-just a thought


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 16, 2011)

Foolet said:


> I'm subscribed to this thread because I am always up for experimenting! Do you think this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoo-Med-Reptisun-10-0-UVB-Desert-Fluorescent-Lamp-NEW-/270800857596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0cfd29fc
> would effect the high of my plants at all? I am looking to increase it as much as possible but I also don't want to harm the plant.


*if you just want the 'high' altered, then i'd suggest using 2-4 of those and you'll be happy with the results 
--what strain is it? and how long into bloom?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 16, 2011)

WheyToGrow said:


> Thanks for the advice Cannawiz; one thing I'd like a bit more thought on is the size of my growBox. Its only 80 x 90 x 40, enough to hold a couple of little ones. I read a comment above that you should really only keep these bulbs a couple of feet away from the plants, obvs im not going to be able to do that. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also thoughts on how long to keep the exo-terra's on in an 18-6 light cycle?
> 
> thankyou and +Rep


*i use uvb during veg/bloom also, just use this interval for 18/6:: its 30mins on every 4hrs , no uvbs during dark periods.
--in-regards to heat stress from those bulbs.. imho-- you can safely put them as close as 5-7inchs away 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 16, 2011)

bubblicious.nypd. said:


> View attachment 1738641
> thats the cmh spectrum
> it seems that uvb is around 300nm (~280nm-315nm) http://www.homephototherapy.com/spectrum-uvb-nb.htm
> 
> ...


*blue spectrum doesnt affect THC like uv-b, (nothing concrete but i think the primary component to THC+ is uv-b) giving blues while in bloom helps flower formation and bud structure (imho).. red light is overrated, do you think sun light is primarily composed of one spectrum?? 

--i would supplement cmh with uvb just because (difference of opinion, there are others that will state that CMH has the uvb output, but uvb meters/lightintensityspectrumanalyzers dont lie..... and your looking at a correct graph, so you've answered your own Q


----------



## bubblicious.nypd. (Aug 17, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *blue spectrum doesnt affect THC like uv-b, (nothing concrete but i think the primary component to THC+ is uv-b) giving blues while in bloom helps flower formation and bud structure (imho).. red light is overrated, do you think sun light is primarily composed of one spectrum??


my question was more along the lines 'is sunlight absolutely ideal?' (in a theoretical sense) or could there be some set up that allows the plant to be more productive growing buds/thc. Sure (genetic) evolution tended to have the plant adapt for the sunlight. But (genetic) evolution also made humans adapt for the outside environment (at least originally), but we seem to live much more productively in houses: which are synthetically created conditions (that don't occur in nature, although they do mirror aspects of nature) that allow us to live 'better' (or do they?). Or if you look at a humans ability to 'grow' knowledge (somewhat similar to cannabis' ability to grow thc-they both rely partially on genetics and partially on environment... haha) evolution (genetic) did favor this and the smartest tended to survive. But with the advent of schools (also synthetically created) human's ability to 'grow' knowledge expanded tremendously. Could the same apply for cannabis? even though it evolved/adapted to sunlight specifically, could we create a more controlled environment that is more productive for its growth?

it seems to me to be the same as the argument between people who think we need to go back to the way nature intended it, and people that think we need to replace all of nature that we can with 'better' technology. (As is usually the case) I would guess that the ideal lies somewhere in the middle; utilizing technology and nature together to come to the 'ideal' solution... idk... im on vacation with my family so i havent been smoking weed for a while... maybe its making me over think this lol... ugh i hope i dont get flamed for this


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 18, 2011)

bubblicious.nypd. said:


> my question was more along the lines 'is sunlight absolutely ideal?' (in a theoretical sense) or could there be some set up that allows the plant to be more productive growing buds/thc. Sure (genetic) evolution tended to have the plant adapt for the sunlight. But (genetic) evolution also made humans adapt for the outside environment (at least originally), but we seem to live much more productively in houses: which are synthetically created conditions (that don't occur in nature, although they do mirror aspects of nature) that allow us to live 'better' (or do they?). Or if you look at a humans ability to 'grow' knowledge (somewhat similar to cannabis' ability to grow thc-they both rely partially on genetics and partially on environment... haha) evolution (genetic) did favor this and the smartest tended to survive. But with the advent of schools (also synthetically created) human's ability to 'grow' knowledge expanded tremendously. Could the same apply for cannabis? even though it evolved/adapted to sunlight specifically, could we create a more controlled environment that is more productive for its growth?
> 
> it seems to me to be the same as the argument between people who think we need to go back to the way nature intended it, and people that think we need to replace all of nature that we can with 'better' technology. (As is usually the case) I would guess that the ideal lies somewhere in the middle; utilizing technology and nature together to come to the 'ideal' solution... idk... im on vacation with my family so i havent been smoking weed for a while... maybe its making me over think this lol... ugh i hope i dont get flamed for this


*no worries, your in a flame free zone.. 

--i get the gist of what your trying to get at.. i also believe in a hybrid technology approach to this plant, a lil bit of everything i say.. hope your family vacation was a good one  i feel ya on the no thc thing haha


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;lfiI78uN3Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;YR6kwmh1ql8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR6kwmh1ql8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/budding-cycle/77511-uvb-280nm-light-assisting-thc-production.html#post713265

--for those looking for more EXO repti uvb users input


----------



## WheyToGrow (Aug 19, 2011)

You've just given me something to do this evening. Guy seems to have some interesting things to say.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 19, 2011)

WheyToGrow said:


> You've just given me something to do this evening. Guy seems to have some interesting things to say.


*let knowledge flow~ goodluck with whatever your gonna do  
and feel free to share what you find/learn/experience.. 

--TGIF


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

what strain you thing?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

*trying all the reserva gear and exile/motavation from SS (which was originally by Magus)..

--still bloated from the mc donalds milk shake... o man, cant stop farting... TMI, i know... but i felt like sharing


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you researching the science behind a milkshake that actually has no milk in it?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 22, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Are you researching the science behind a milkshake that actually has no milk in it?


*hey now, leave my sinful delites alone  its all i got.. haha


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*sci-fi product update...

--beware of this http://www.vortexbrewer.com/# ...looked into it, man.. it's true.. always watch out for those who 'advise' but at-the-same-time; trying to make a profit 

View attachment 1751101

..your compost tea doesnt have to twirl like a vortex to achieve desired results.. but nice try tho, got all the phd's backing non-sense.. FTW p/r

--cheers


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw that in the latest issue of maximum yield. i was like WTF? Who in the fuck would by that thing? Its god damn huge. And to make tea? I make tea in a 5 gallon bucket and it works freakin dandy.

Ahhh the hydro market.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;np-BBJyl-go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np-BBJyl-go&feature=related[/video]

*THC+ absorbs uv-b...


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*besides MJ application..

..its also useful for..
[video=youtube;LZDw_C9OFUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZDw_C9OFUU&feature=related[/video]
*not sponsoring the company, just the info


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I saw that in the latest issue of maximum yield. i was like WTF? Who in the fuck would by that thing? Its god damn huge. And to make tea? I make tea in a 5 gallon bucket and it works freakin dandy.
> 
> Ahhh the hydro market.


*you should've seen my WTF expression when the hydro sales dueche drop'd 2k price tag for the larger models... man, karma is a bitch when your rippin ppl off


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *you should've seen my WTF expression when the hydro sales dueche drop'd 2k price tag for the larger models... man, karma is a bitch when your rippin ppl off


Like "water cooled co2 generators"? https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/410850-well-n-tankless-water-heater.html


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Like "water cooled co2 generators"? https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/410850-well-n-tankless-water-heater.html


water cooled c02 generators.. sounds fancy ;P 
but ur mj pics are sweet


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just installed my *UV Reptile lamp*, I know its best to use in the last *2* weeks of Flower before harvest...But how long per day ?? and with the *HPS* on at the same time or just before the *HPS* turns on ?? Best answers = *+REP!*  - STELTHY


----------



## Foolet (Aug 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I've just installed my *UV Reptile lamp*, I know its best to use in the last *2* weeks of Flower before harvest...But how long per day ?? and with the *HPS* on at the same time or just before the *HPS* turns on ?? Best answers = *+REP!*  - STELTHY


 How much was the ballistic and bulb?


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 24, 2011)

Not too fancy really, they actually work fucking awesome. The water takes around 85% of the heat away...because all they really are is tankless water heaters that you don't pipe out the exhaust. I will never carry another bottle of co2 again 

Check out this yummy mango kush out... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/415395-random-drool-worthy-bud-pic.html

should have never got rid of that strain.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Not too fancy really, they actually work fucking awesome. The water takes around 85% of the heat away...because all they really are is tankless water heaters that you don't pipe out the exhaust. I will never carry another bottle of co2 again
> 
> Check out this yummy mango kush out... https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/415395-random-drool-worthy-bud-pic.html
> 
> should have never got rid of that strain.


*gonna look into one of those tankless h20 c02 thing, sounds like my alley  checking out your other thread 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I've just installed my *UV Reptile lamp*, I know its best to use in the last *2* weeks of Flower before harvest...But how long per day ?? and with the *HPS* on at the same time or just before the *HPS* turns on ?? Best answers = *+REP!*  - STELTHY


**nice  its not best to use just the last weeks of bloom.. nahh, when did the sun just turn off her uvb's during the day?? ...exactly.
---just use this interval to start with::: 1hr on Every 4hrs 
----you can use those bulbs w/ your hps setup (throw MH in there) to make the spectrum complete.
--never during the dark period
------add dextrose/sugars to ur feed.. they gonna need it with the extra uvb you'll be throwing at it. (fyi-- coconut extract/enzyme helps reduce the uvb stress)


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

Foolet said:


> How much was the ballistic and bulb?


The Reptile Ballast pictured was £28.00 and so was the UV Tube, so a total of £56.00 BUT !!! I bought a cheapy 24" Flurescent fixture from Home-Base for £10.00 and used that instead and I made my own reflector out of a drain-pipe and silver duct-tape £6.00....

So really I spent UV Tube £28.00, Flurescent fixture £10.00 and Drain-pipe £6.00 a total of £44.00 ... I already had the duct-tape 

Hope that helps dude - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **nice  its not best to use just the last weeks of bloom.. nahh, when did the sun just turn off her uvb's during the day?? ...exactly.
> ---just use this interval to start with::: 1hr on Every 4hrs
> ----you can use those bulbs w/ your hps setup (throw MH in there) to make the spectrum complete.
> --never during the dark period
> ------add dextrose/sugars to ur feed.. they gonna need it with the extra uvb you'll be throwing at it. (fyi-- coconut extract/enzyme helps reduce the uvb stress)


Cheers man, +REP for you  - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Cheers man, +REP for you  - STELTHY


*your like cool bro, like totally awesome.. hehe

--cheerrs


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*correction::: its best to use thru all cycles of the plants life.. sorry, just a tad stoned..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is another view of my cab with the *UV-B* light installed.. my Grow Space is approx *5' tall 2' deep* and* 4.5' wide,*_ the cab is bigger but thats my actual grow space.._ my whole cab is lined with *Mylar* at the moment (*until I upgrade to* *ORCA*) Is this* UV* light fixture enough, just right or too much I only grow *2 DWC plants at a time*, sometimes I *SCROG* and sometimes I let the ladies grow big n bushy, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Here is another view of my cab with the UV-B light installed.. my Grow Space is approx 5' tall 2' deep and 4.5' wide, the cab is bigger but thats my actual grow space.. my whole cab is lined with Mylar at the moment (until I upgrade to ORCA) Is this UV light fixture enough, just right or too much I only grow 2 DWC plants at a time, sometimes I SCROG and sometimes I let the ladies grow big n bushy, cheers - STELTHY


*damn that actually looks sexy as fck *pardon my french*

--i'd suggest throwing another 10.0 since you scrOG  ---thank me later .. haha j/k


----------



## stelthy (Aug 24, 2011)

Below I've added a *LINK* to my thread (_Cab pictured above_) feel free to check it out there's tons of info n pics and shows the cab being made from scratch :-



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



Hope you enjoy reading through it etc... I cant wait to start using my *UV-B* lighting !! - STELTHY


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 24, 2011)

If you won your home and have a dedicated grow space, it is THE BOMB for sure. 

See the last post about the pump. The new pump I got works phenomenal. 

Your looking at probably $300 total for the setup. heater $160 pump $100 pipes and fitting to tun NG to the room (or a propane tank) $50.

It costs me next to nothing to run it and its fully fully fully hands off automatic


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> If you won your home and have a dedicated grow space, it is THE BOMB for sure.
> 
> See the last post about the pump. The new pump I got works phenomenal.
> 
> ...


*looking at some pics of it from google.. you got me  auto is just the way to go.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Below I've added a *LINK* to my thread (_Cab pictured above_) feel free to check it out there's tons of info n pics and shows the cab being made from scratch :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ill do a write up about these (mercury vapour flood lamps/LED-uvb) --soon.. im just lazy, and my fingers hurt.. lol


----------



## Foolet (Aug 24, 2011)

That cabinet is so good looking, holy shit.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*indeed.. after seeing it, just made me wanna jump in and make stealth cab too


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **nice  its not best to use just the last weeks of bloom.. nahh, when did the sun just turn off her uvb's during the day?? ...exactly.
> ---just use this interval to start with::: 1hr on Every 4hrs
> ----you can use those bulbs w/ your hps setup (throw MH in there) to make the spectrum complete.
> --never during the dark period
> ------add dextrose/sugars to ur feed.. they gonna need it with the extra uvb you'll be throwing at it. (fyi-- coconut extract/enzyme helps reduce the uvb stress)


Do you know of any popular Dextrose/Sugar's by brand name.. that I could go and buy ?? Do they alter the PH at all ?? I've heard of using Sea-weed extract as a foliar spray ; would this be any good, mind-you we're not really supposed to mist in flower.. please elaborate and I'll go on a mission to get the right stuff - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2011)

*--dex/sugs dont alter pH  , sea-weed is good for foliar, and yes.. i wouldnt recommend 'misting' late in bloom  feed the sea-weed via roots.

(try gettin some tropical organics: cococat, it works (imo), got the dextrose online thru bodybuilding/health site  --check you PM later for the sugar(s) list

--cheers


----------



## stelthy (Aug 25, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *--dex/sugs dont alter pH  , sea-weed is good for foliar, and yes.. i wouldnt recommend 'misting' late in bloom  feed the sea-weed via roots.
> 
> (try gettin some tropical organics: cococat, it works (imo), got the dextrose online thru bodybuilding/health site  --check you PM later for the sugar(s) list
> 
> --cheers


I just wanted to check .. Is it ok to use these additives in DWC Hydro ?? with no adverse effect ? many thanks - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I just wanted to check .. Is it ok to use these additives in DWC Hydro ?? with no adverse effect ? many thanks - STELTHY


*this recipe started in RDWC .. adverse effects? none.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 26, 2011)

*good place for uv-b reference.. useful information on the basics of 'what is' ultra voilet (in-general) --tho the info is *based on (reptile/uvb).. you can discern whats needed & go from there; also, some in-house research / uvb graphs.

  


TGIF


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2011)

my local dro store has a vortex brewer and it is bogus bull crap i told him so before he bought it and then he gave me a free 5 of tea that had so much rock phosphate in it when added to 50 gallons of water it brought up my ppm 700 points !!! i tossed the whole lot then found out next week that the tea burned tons of plants locally... the guy thought he could just keep adding shit and it would "brew" not make new every 24-48 or whatever... i bubble mine with a stone and feel very cutting edge!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> my local dro store has a vortex brewer and it is bogus bull crap i told him so before he bought it and then he gave me a free 5 of tea that had so much rock phosphate in it when added to 50 gallons of water it brought up my ppm 700 points !!! i tossed the whole lot then found out next week that the tea burned tons of plants locally... the guy thought he could just keep adding shit and it would "brew" not make new every 24-48 or whatever... i bubble mine with a stone and feel very cutting edge!


*wait till you see my DIY homedepot compost tea brew/extrator.. all in one --still stuck on my coleman project tho.. i like silly stuff like that... less stress fun growing.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2011)

i use a uvb 20 as far away as i can get in a 39 inch sq tent its on for 2 hour a day at noon 
i run 2 250w bulbs a cmh -philps and a hps -eye Hortilux its been said i dont need my uvb after i got my cmh 
but i continue to use it 
my plants luv it i do believe it inprove trich production
im not a believer that more trichs is gona make the smoke stronger 
i think that is already set in genetics and more does not equal higher 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 27, 2011)

yes yes dem was da days i been licken dem splifs since 69 

was bout 7 to 9 off and on things to choos from for me sum tops being things like panama red acapulco gold ty sticks more i cant think of right now 

and the future of weed is sad you dont want to go there you dont want to see or to know 

wit the fake breeders da autos da fem seeds no we dont want to look at the future of where we are headed 

just like da rest of the world 


Gomer Pile -put it nicely "dats all i got to say about dat"
1Luv


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yes yes dem was da days i been licken dem splifs since 69
> 
> was bout 7 to 9 off and on things to choos from for me sum tops being things like panama red acapulco gold ty sticks more i cant think of right now
> 
> ...


*amen bro... , but the glass is half full  the light will break thru... 

--Hope

(PS.. inregards to the genetic future of cannabis.. dont worry, i have a weird feeling there are ppl out there busting ass to fix and undo all the 'garbage' made by those, who.. never gave a fuck about this plant.. other than its' shades of green..... )

#CannaWizard


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i use a uvb 20 as far away as i can get in a 39 inch sq tent its on for 2 hour a day at noon
> i run 2 250w bulbs a cmh -philps and a hps -eye Hortilux its been said i dont need my uvb after i got my cmh
> but i continue to use it
> my plants luv it i do believe it inprove trich production
> ...


*CMH has uv-b, but its lacking.. tho it works 
**nope, it doesnt make more trichs, it merely increases the "stored/absorb uv wavelength" energy in the 'sphere' sittin atop of the glandular stalks 
View attachment 1756844--> uv-b is absorb/stored on the 'mushroom tip' ..lol

**genetics plays a very.. very.. crucial role in this melodrama... goodluck finding the right phenos to play with... 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

*old favorites, (real OGs) are making a come back, soon..

( "panama red acapulco gold ty sticks more.." )


--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

**sci-fi update**

Theory on Trichrome Production.. by Sativus (2005) 
Theory on Trichrome Developement

Increased trichrome developement can be achieved by intense manipulation of photoperiod anomolies. This procedure is theoretical and can be analyzed using a control subject and a test subject on a blind basis. Take 2 cuttings from an established mother, strain independant and non-auto flowering. Since existing trichromes will be a matter of one cell in thickness at this point in time, magnification is nessesary up to 100 times X. 

Using the same conditions on both subjects, make note of the capitulate density on givin control points on both the *plants* without removing any foliage. Mature the cuttings to the desired age and place in 12/12 cycles in separate rooms with the same intensity of lighting. 

Next, introduce males in stasis to prevent hermaphrodites, paticulary with the test cutting. The female will sense the male and react accordingly. After the cuttings are out of pre-flowering and have well defined calyxes, place the test cutting on 24 hours of darkness. 

Next, commence with a strobe light on the test plant and leave the other plant on a regular light cycle. Set the strobe on a low setting so that the plant gets equal periods of light and dark, ie; 1 sec light, 1 sec dark, for 4 hours. Use a timer for consistency.

After 4 hours of strobe *effect*, give straight light for 4 hours. Next, strobe the plant again using the same intensity for 4 hours, then complete darkness for 12 hours. Repeat this for 7 days. The idea is to throw the subject into a state of inconsistancy with the photoreceptors and create havoc on the photosynthesys process's. The test plant will react by trying to store energy and create emergency energy reserves using all possible resources, hence, the radical development of trichrome structures and the chemical production of thc for protection and survival. Thus, more potent weed. 

After one week, if done correctly, compare the control points for density and see for yourself the effects this had. Then flower normaly and enjoy your superior weed. ​


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

*http://www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de/b-online/e30/30c.htm ..photoperiod info

*http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/P/Photoperiodism.html#mechanism ..baked info

..after looking over those sites, the theory above looks busted.. tho.. you'd never know..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

sup canna how are thing?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sup canna how are thing?


*stuck on RIU.. liking everythang, lol .. bored man.. its too focking hott outside to go longboarding... checked out the UV index.. it said, 'we fucked'.. haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

all it does here is rain and never stop ugg


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> all it does here is rain and never stop ugg


*we can switch places for a bit, tho i dont think i can stand 'too much' raining,.. gotta have the sun


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

benn 30days of rain im starting to go nuts lol


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> benn 30days of rain im starting to go nuts lol


*lol.. i feel ya, just smoke man.. it takes the edge off.. haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep been doing alot of thats lol


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 27, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep been doing alot of thats lol


*sweet, overnight delivery (my ass, 2days!).. but i got my beans , ill take a pic of them later and post it all over kevs thread, cause im just an arsehole like that.. haha


----------



## stelthy (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi again just thought I'd show y'all a pic of my latest update..,. I've added *2x 125W CFL Side-Lighting* so in* VEG* I'am running *1x 125W Red Spec CFL, and a 250w MH..* then in *Flower* I'll be running* 2x 125W Blue Spec CFL's, a 400W HPS + 20% Boost, a UV-B tube* and I also have the *Green Neon tube as my Night Light..*

I am going to hunt down a *KESSIL 150W LED* and that should help me catch the *Extreme* *REDS* so _I should be more or less running a_ *Full Spectrum *minus *UV-C* and* Infra Red*  I know* UV-C i*s bad for plants and people but does anyone know if Infra Red plays a part in *Plant Growth* at all ??? - STELTHY


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

interesting thread ill go back and research all the link later and cum back with sum questions for ya it sounds really interesting though excellent thread mate..


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

***c.wiz sub grow.. just for kicks 

..so i was puffin away, watching (way of the gun), when i got a "brilliant idea"lol,.. let me intro the new fool-proof method.. anybody can do it.. 

--i present the RIU -'Mc Guyver'- method of open-container LWC cannabis growing
View attachment 1757651

1. rockwool
View attachment 1757652

2. 120v desk lamp 20wView attachment 1757648

3.air stones, air lines, air pump
View attachment 1757647

4. nutes will be bottled drinking water with flavor enhancing minerals
View attachment 1757646

5. put everthing together.. presto! you got your very own (open.LWC.setup)
View attachment 1757649


------> its that easy  View attachment 1757650


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> interesting thread ill go back and research all the link later and cum back with sum questions for ya it sounds really interesting though excellent thread mate..


*you must be lost murph, you in my neck of the woods.. hehe

--teassin!! glad you stopped by  your holy pimpness~


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

no probs mate ill help u out more now hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no probs mate ill help u out more now hahaha


*sigh.. didnt you get the restraining order murph..? hahaha!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

hahaha no must of not cum in the post never mind ill keep hating u till then hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahaha no must of not cum in the post never mind ill keep hating u till then hahaha


* i hate you too murph... aawwwww..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

lol....yea yea your in awe of me and my skills lol..


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol....yea yea your in awe of me and my skills lol..



*feel free to invite me over for dinner murph.. 
[video=youtube;JcJkhSUSnek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJkhSUSnek&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

lol..wat u like to eat apart from ngg arse


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> lol..wat u like to eat apart from ngg arse


*you nasty... but now im hungry.. yup, bfast time


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

*bump for joy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

a joy it is lol


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> a joy it is lol


* yes indeedy.. hows ur sunday funday hellz? ..waitiing for my coffee crack pot to finish brewing.. muahaha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

had a blowout with the misses last night over my oldest girl was pretty bad


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> had a blowout with the misses last night over my oldest girl was pretty bad


*sorry to hear that bro... know what you mean, been thru some of those myself.. keep ur head up, and toke to fight the stress...  

..so your oldest is rebelling eh?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

yah at 13 shes saying she hates my wife but my wife backs her in a corner and doent give her space, and im soposed to handle it
but I guess im no disiplining her enough


----------



## DrFever (Aug 28, 2011)

hey canna thats a sweet lil set up 
i played with making a bubble cloner for a few weeks with no luck problem i think i had was the dome wouldn't keep moisture in so i tottaly scrapped the idea it was more for trying to root faster


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah at 13 shes saying she hates my wife but my wife backs her in a corner and doent give her space, and im soposed to handle it
> but I guess im no disiplining her enough


*come on.. kids will be kids.. i think we've all had our fair share of emotional outburst ... your missus is just being a woman.. haha.. running high on emotions, heheh
does ur missus toke?? might help ease the situations


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

what im saying im way more chill but she does smoke to but it seems like shes all up in my 13 grill about everything UGG owell it will pass


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

DrFever said:


> hey canna thats a sweet lil set up
> i played with making a bubble cloner for a few weeks with no luck problem i think i had was the dome wouldn't keep moisture in so i tottaly scrapped the idea it was more for trying to root faster


*thnx buddy, just messin' around with spare parts .. yea, open-LWC doesnt need domes.. its open, roots exposed to light, h20 temps fluctuate rapidly... but IT WILL WORK! haha. 

--this plant is a weed, and it can grow anywhere and on anything.. well.. almost anything~


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> what im saying im way more chill but she does smoke to but it seems like shes all up in my 13 grill about everything UGG owell it will pass


*hehe, yea.. sounds like just some random hiccup'.. you guys will be fine  now pack me a bowl, its high time!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 1758814View attachment 1758812View attachment 1758811

**omfg. someone call a MOD, i got a leaf dying.. /fml! .. will plant be okay? should i bombard it with nutes? should i cut & paste an answer from some (potguru / weedologist) book; which was written in the 70s-80s? .. sigh.. call kevin murphy, only he knows the answers!!

View attachment 1758813


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 1759252
*does sunlight really affect root development in MJ.. *stick around, lets find out 


View attachment 1759253

*hi'gh.. let me show you how to gr0w +2 per window light.. area.. w/ just (h20.compost tea.sunlight) lolz ---(@t)cheers "urbangrower", ill doo-doo on your AN +2 system anyday


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

dipset~



**room needs a bit of 'order'.. hehe*
View attachment 1760578

**messin w/ a remote dino* 
View attachment 1760577

**g'afternoon ladies..*
View attachment 1760579

**summer time, time to grab the portable a/c from storage*
View attachment 1760580

**RIU..*
View attachment 1760592


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;hBiETZFOrFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBiETZFOrFc&NR=1[/video]


*********Day #2 (open-LWC) ..roots finally coming out to play 
View attachment 1760615View attachment 1760613View attachment 1760614

**new wares* 
View attachment 1760616View attachment 1760612


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

*interesting..

http://www.ehow.com/facts_8789846_ultraviolet-strobe-light-influence-chlorophyll.html


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

*sci-fi update::

--found this trollin google.. haha

http://www.s-et.com/index.html

View attachment 1761541

..time to upgrade my Uv-b approach.. 

tho.. these are badass also..


*FSX72T12/UVB/HO 6 ft.* 
*FS72T12/UVB/HO 6 ft.* 
*FS72T12/UVB/SL 6 ft.* 
*FS40T12/UVB 4 ft.* 
*FSX24T12/UVB/HO 2 ft.* 
*FS20T12/UVB 2 ft.* 
*F6T5/UVB (Handisol)*

*View attachment 1761544
*
*--cheers 
*


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y6bTbKK63MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6bTbKK63MY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

***Cant wait to clean up the AMC boards.. too much clutter.. not enough 'Advanced'... sigh

*


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;gysmzKzmZ3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gysmzKzmZ3E[/video]


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 30, 2011)

I just realized some thing.

This is like the most viewed weed website right?

THEN WHY THE HELL DO WE HAVE THE LAMEST FUCKIN SMILEYS COMPARED TO OTHER SITES?!?!?!?!?!?!

What up wizard?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I just realized some thing.
> 
> This is like the most viewed weed website right?
> 
> ...


*thinking the same thing... *cough Mr. Penguin *cough... LOL 

RIU NEEDS COOLER SMILIES!!! ..  <---wack


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Aug 30, 2011)

haha im followin along too now, hows that uv experiment workin? notin like uv for trich production is there?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> haha im followin along too now, hows that uv experiment workin? notin like uv for trich production is there?


*just ordered the UV LEDs.. *evil grin*.. looking at the kessel lights you told me about, might make a LED/UVB spinner rig  

--o fun times ahead


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Aug 30, 2011)

oh yes fun times sir, speaking of fun you gotta love it when you call a place that does a free top shelf gram pre roll with 4 gram eigths of dank delivered free, lol i called they said be there half hour i get a call back ten minutes later all the candy kush taken by the other driver u wait til two o clock u get 2 extra grams hows that sound. Ill tell ya how it sounded to me absolutely dank lol a quarter for 45 lovin it lol hopefully the meds are good they got good reviews.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> oh yes fun times sir, speaking of fun you gotta love it when you call a place that does a free top shelf gram pre roll with 4 gram eigths of dank delivered free, lol i called they said be there half hour i get a call back ten minutes later all the candy kush taken by the other driver u wait til two o clock u get 2 extra grams hows that sound. Ill tell ya how it sounded to me absolutely dank lol a quarter for 45 lovin it lol hopefully the meds are good they got good reviews.


*dude.. been looking for delvs locally.. got any suggestions  ..im tired going back and forth to refill my meds


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

*
*Day #3 (open-LWC) 

View attachment 1762150View attachment 1762151*
*View attachment 1762152View attachment 1762153

**just plain drinking water, air bubbles, and sun light
View attachment 1762154View attachment 1762155View attachment 1762156
--new growth, no signs of stress/DEFs 

View attachment 1762157View attachment 1762159


**got my game face on 
View attachment 1762158View attachment 1762160View attachment 1762161


--cheers
*


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

View attachment 1762174View attachment 1762173View attachment 1762172View attachment 1762171

***dont believe the hype!!.. DIY .. find out the answers... duhh*


----------



## DrFever (Aug 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *dude.. been looking for delvs locally.. got any suggestions  ..im tired going back and forth to refill my meds


 

lol well if you lived near me i give you a oz of kush . or pure power for 100,00


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

DrFever said:


> lol well if you lived near me i give you a oz of kush . or pure power for 100,00


[video=youtube;w8A4CoKiAsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8A4CoKiAsc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## inlineplumbing3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a nutes question can someone help out


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

inlineplumbing3 said:


> I have a nutes question can someone help out


*well you got lost in the right place.. lol, ..whats up?


----------



## mastiffkush (Aug 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1716317View attachment 1716313View attachment 1716312
> 
> * love aloe.. fcking hate mosquito bites... ARG...


Whats up with the elephant ear?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Whats up with the elephant ear?


*not sure.. not my plants .. just some random plant that looked cool


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

*bump for advanced


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

*Day #4 (open-LWC) test run

View attachment 1763800
View attachment 1763801View attachment 1763802

*new growth, no DEFs (feed=bottled water)
View attachment 1763804View attachment 1763803


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

**roots (exposed to sunlight, zero cover)

View attachment 1763805
View attachment 1763806View attachment 1763807View attachment 1763808View attachment 1763809View attachment 1763810


--cheers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

nice wiz............!!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> nice wiz............!!


[video=youtube;DLOth-BuCNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOth-BuCNY[/video]

**come along for the ride Hellz, its only just begun...


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 31, 2011)

I've read a lot of posts on here about how a CMH is better than a HPS or MH. I understand that it has a much broader spectrum, but the lumen output is roughly a third less than a HPS. 400w Philips CMH = 34800 initial lumens. 400w Philips HPS = 50000 initial lumens. Not only does the CMH have less lumens, roughly half of those lumens are in the blue spectrum, while nearly all of the lumens for a HPS are in the red spectrum. I know that lighting is not all about lumen output, but that's quite a difference in lumens and if I'm going to use 400w per hour regardless, I'd want those lumens to be in the red spectrum for flowering.

I would absolutely love to switch to the CMH but the lumen issue really trips me up. 

Pertaining to UV I can easily understand how a CMH would be better than a HPS in that department, but people are swearing up and down that these bulbs are the best thing since sliced bread and I'm finding it difficult to believe that.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> I've read a lot of posts on here about how a CMH is better than a HPS or MH. I understand that it has a much broader spectrum, but the lumen output is roughly a third less than a HPS. 400w Philips CMH = 34800 initial lumens. 400w Philips HPS = 50000 initial lumens. Not only does the CMH have less lumens, roughly half of those lumens are in the blue spectrum, while nearly all of the lumens for a HPS are in the red spectrum. I know that lighting is not all about lumen output, but that's quite a difference in lumens and if I'm going to use 400w per hour regardless, I'd want those lumens to be in the red spectrum for flowering.
> 
> I would absolutely love to switch to the CMH but the lumen issue really trips me up.
> 
> Pertaining to UV I can easily understand how a CMH would be better than a HPS in that department, but people are swearing up and down that these bulbs are the best thing since sliced bread and I'm finding it difficult to believe that.


*diggin the avatar, fear the reaper


----------



## stelthy (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought you may like the pics, so I thought it'd be cool to add them to your thread  - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

i would like to share some bud porn before i crash.. --- keep it green 

(*J1*)
View attachment 1764408View attachment 1764406View attachment 1764404View attachment 1764403

(*olgers x mazar*)
View attachment 1764399View attachment 1764397View attachment 1764398View attachment 1764396View attachment 1764405View attachment 1764395

*_zZZz_
View attachment 1764407


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

*another day, another bong load


----------



## midwestmmj (Sep 1, 2011)

man! nice lab brother! i love that bud porn. im flippin tonight, stop by my grow and check it out. remember me from the dubstep thread.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> man! nice lab brother! i love that bud porn. im flippin tonight, stop by my grow and check it out. remember me from the dubstep thread.


* i remember bro  , ill stop by and check it out~

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I thought you may like the pics, so I thought it'd be cool to add them to your thread  - STELTHY


*pics not showing..


----------



## rosecitypapa (Sep 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi again just thought I'd show y'all a pic of my latest update..,. I've added *2x 125W CFL Side-Lighting* so in* VEG* I'am running *1x 125W Red Spec CFL, and a 250w MH..* then in *Flower* I'll be running* 2x 125W Blue Spec CFL's, a 400W HPS + 20% Boost, a UV-B tube* and I also have the *Green Neon tube as my Night Light..*
> 
> 
> I am going to hunt down a *KESSIL 150W LED* and that should help me catch the *Extreme* *REDS* so _I should be more or less running a_ *Full Spectrum *minus *UV-C* and* Infra Red*  I know* UV-C i*s bad for plants and people but does anyone know if Infra Red plays a part in *Plant Growth* at all ??? - STELTHY


I don't have an answer to your question, but I love your setup. It shows lots of care and attention to detail. I've got two 400w CMH's coming and plan to still use the reptile lights as well.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

*CMH wont give you the uvb lvls you need to 'get' any viable results  ., uvb 10.0 reptile bulbs will work.

--cheers


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0W8cckrJlVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W8cckrJlVk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> [video=youtube;0W8cckrJlVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W8cckrJlVk[/video]


[video=youtube;tq08yOneY_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq08yOneY_0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

**Day #5 (open.LWC) test run 
*
View attachment 1764950

*---added more plants (3x OG/Haze & 1x bubba)*


View attachment 1764947View attachment 1764949View attachment 1764945


***roots (developing nicely, exposed to sunlight & fluctuating temps)*


View attachment 1764942View attachment 1764944View attachment 1764943


***to all the advanced nutrients supporters, enjoy bullshit 'fanboys/..& girls'*

View attachment 1764948

--_tootles_


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 1, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *you nasty... but now im hungry.. yup, bfast time


Frank and beans, FRANK AND BEANS!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 1, 2011)

To answer one of the previous questions; To my knowledge infrared has no photosynthetic value (PAR) to plants. It may play a part in their circadian rhythm, simulating the first and last hour of light each day when it has to pass through so much atmosphere. But I'm not 100% on that, it just seems that I've read it before...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> To answer one of the previous questions; To my knowledge infrared has no photosynthetic value (PAR) to plants. It may play a part in their circadian rhythm, simulating the first and last hour of light each day when it has to pass through so much atmosphere. But I'm not 100% on that, it just seems that I've read it before...


*glad you stopd by my small uvb nook ;P , cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;jut6m2xG1oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jut6m2xG1oo[/video]

*my mailbox is gonna have a couple of suprises  cheers


----------



## Bill Wilson (Sep 2, 2011)

UVB makes the buds so frosty even overnight with just one hour of on. All of you that argue it doesn't work need to at lest try them. Way better than I thought and faster. Using only orange hps it needs some blue spectrum.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

*what strain are you working with  , sounds like she is uvb friendly~

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

**Day #6 (open.LWC) test run
*
****hhmmm... no nute probs or DEFs on straight drinking water only~... hhmmmm


*View attachment 1767032



***did some SC'ing.. and ill prolly top one of them... just making sure they are "stress'd"... they need more NUTES? when they are in stress... LOLz... 
*

View attachment 1767030View attachment 1767029View attachment 1767033View attachment 1767031


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

**so im breaking all the rules in this test... (uumm rules were meant to be broken... its a human thing~).. 
*
View attachment 1767045


****healty roots.. seems like they are communicating via roots... sigh... Gaia... "im trying"... 
*
View attachment 1767043

***damn puppy got into the bone meal.. oh wells, no harm done.. all organic... L33

View attachment 1767044View attachment 1767042


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 2, 2011)

mr wizzard you got a lot of nice an inerestin shit gowin on ova here 

i punched yo star 

nice pics what cam you slingin

1Luv


----------



## TogTokes (Sep 2, 2011)

need moar bud porn.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

Hold up ladies n germs... I'm lazy.. And high 90% of the time.. Lols... Baby steps.. Haha


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

rules are meant to keep you in check. and only you


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> mr wizzard you got a lot of nice an inerestin shit gowin on ova here
> 
> i punched yo star
> 
> ...


It's just a digi cam by Sony ..ill post the specs when my memory comes back.. Lol

kk.. and hours later.. haha.. i remember!! --its a sony HDR-CX130, pretty cool handycam if you ask me.. perfect for green porn


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

achillesnuts said:


> rules are meant to keep you in check. and only you


..damn skippy...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2011)

TogTokes said:


> need moar bud porn.


*I got you bro.. Houston500 is being filmed as we speak .. Rofl

..stay tuned


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

** Day #7 (open.LWC) test run

--so far so good, still fed nothing but straight bottled drinking agua.. thats it  no ppm. no ph. no fuss  



View attachment 1768047View attachment 1768044

**roots looking good w/o any 'so-called' must-have hydro plant foods...

View attachment 1768040View attachment 1768042View attachment 1768041View attachment 1768043View attachment 1768045

***RIU multi-tasking
View attachment 1768051


*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1768061View attachment 1768060View attachment 1768059View attachment 1768058View attachment 1768057View attachment 1768056View attachment 1768055View attachment 1768054


*****ill finish the rest of this update after breakfast *


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 3, 2011)

nice lil guys you got going there. people always act like no light can get in the res but at the grow shops they always have a clear res on the display model. I find it funny tho that the grow shops plant always look like hell in a hand basket.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> nice lil guys you got going there. people always act like no light can get in the res but at the grow shops they always have a clear res on the display model. I find it funny tho that the grow shops plant always look like hell in a hand basket.


Yea.. They got all the cool toys but still can't grow decent basil and mint.. Hehe.. Gonna let the roots get pounded by sun light till harvest.. Just to see what happens.. Cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

..bump in the name of <3


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2011)

**LOL.. cont' on the last (open.LWC) update *

*View attachment 1769116View attachment 1769118*
*View attachment 1769115View attachment 1769119

--another delay.. ran outta coffee... *


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

bump for humps...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**back again for some more exciting updys *

*View attachment 1769138View attachment 1769139View attachment 1769140View attachment 1769141*
*----SC all day everyday, soft touch my ass!!, these ladies LOVE IT rough~*

*(FYI: these plants have just been feed plain drinking h20, NO NUTES, roots exposed, water temps in lwc flux from high50s--to--high70s... but they are all still healthy w/o DEFs.. hhhmm)*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;6_PAHbqq-o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4&feature=related[/video]


---sativa break.. i need my synaps firing


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**green porn <3..

View attachment 1769156View attachment 1769155View attachment 1769154View attachment 1769153
*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**aaww snaps, since ppl still are disbelievers up in hurr'.. lemme do a mini-project for you (coveredRoots) ppls 

--i present C.wizzle's Vert ShoeHolder Bubble-Cloner... (ahem~ its clear plastic so the light can molest those roots

View attachment 1769188View attachment 1769190View attachment 1769192

*


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 4, 2011)

do a side by side with covered roots and clear ones, see if there truly is a differece. and whats with the bent stem? by design or what?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> do a side by side with covered roots and clear ones, see if there truly is a differece. and whats with the bent stem? by design or what?


*the intention of this test run was not to compare which style/setup/nutes/etc/etc to use... but to show ppls that this plant is a WEED and it doesnt take much to keep it alive and finish 

--trust me, if i used compost teas and my micro-herd of germs/fungi/evos/anifs..etc etc ..then ... yes, the roots would explode.. (or even in my aero cloner )

--the covered roots thing has been done before, google the tests


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

***good day ladies & germs, another day another bong load*

*-- Day #8 (open.LWC) test run *

*----Trying to find out how long MJ can last on just: fed only drinking water, veggin under a desklamp & partial sunlight thru a window, no ph, no ppm, no temp, not measuring anything.. and roots are exposed to indoor light & sunlight, and dont forget fluctuating temps in the rez ----just free-balling it  baby*

*View attachment 1769215View attachment 1769216View attachment 1769218View attachment 1769217*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**more green porn, --you ask.. i deliver 

View attachment 1769242View attachment 1769244*
View attachment 1769243View attachment 1769245


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

wow this is some kikass growing, gotz to join the party.. Subbed


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**it just keeps coming.. LOL




View attachment 1769273View attachment 1769274View attachment 1769275View attachment 1769276View attachment 1769277



***dubstep break  
[video=youtube;OwF1Xx8Wego]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwF1Xx8Wego&feature=related[/video]*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow this is some kikass growing, gotz to join the party.. Subbed


*welcome aboard, buckle yo seatbelt brah.. i just got the _green light_  universe and beyond~ haha


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*your just here to bump my bump.. such a 1upper.. lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 4, 2011)

new update on thread mate


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*uummm, lets see what i got in my bag of tricks.. heh

http://www.amazon.com/ULTRA-VITALUX-OSRAM-MEDICAL-TANNING/dp/B000STBFNE/ref=pd_sbs_k_title_2
View attachment 1769381
--only pain using this for uvb is its 240v.. 

..this bulb and 2 other "things" is what im currently using to supplement UV-b 

--thats all the freebie your gonna get today murph, 

***this bulb is NOT.. i repeat NOT for Noobs that just want extra "frost".. dont use this for (UV-b) if you DONT know what you are doing *

*tootles*


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

how many clones all together ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

mugan said:


> how many clones all together ?


*6 is the magic number for this lil experiment, if they are still healthy & green @t day14.. then ill put them in a tent for 12/12.. --but ill still be following the same 'dont give 2shits principle (same as veg)' ..just to see what happens w/o all the extra stuff 

--cheers


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

very noice,, .


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

***i think its about time to step up to vids 

[video=youtube;9fy8SQMN1C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fy8SQMN1C0[/video]


--sunday funday wake n bake... cheers


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

lolz this is the end of my Sunday . tis 7:34 pm sun here


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz this is the end of my Sunday . tis 7:34 pm sun here


*atleast your "ahead" of the pack, lol.. 

View attachment 1769576


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 4, 2011)

Is that DJ Bl3nd in the background???.....Fresh vid.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> Is that DJ Bl3nd in the background???.....Fresh vid.


Most likely.. Lol.. High at that moment, can't recall clearly, but I'm pretty sure your right 

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*just placed my wants w. Kessil  got some 600s otw.. Trying those new spectrum bulbs from sunmasters.. And trying some LED UVBs.. Posting pics when the setup is up & running..


--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

**thnx to whichever MOD did the xfer~ 

--got this thread moved over here from Outdoor Forum,.. so for all those that asked for this, here ya go  ---ill be typing more of the recipes later on, got Qs.. ask 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

*lol.. thats not the recipe brah  your looking at previous posts 

--hold your horses.. sheesh... LOL

(one recipe for the pre-made guys like myself.. sorry.. just too lazy & stoned to be moving around lolz)
(and one for the guys who want more reliable/replenishable/cost effective means of making compost teas/doo-doo)

--cheers

(this was a previous thread i created in the Outdoor Forum.. so feel free to browse the old thread/posts; but those arent relevant to what this thread is Now)


----------



## mugan (Sep 5, 2011)

i din't know u grew LEDs are those things as good as the hype ,?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

mugan said:


> i din't know u grew LEDs are those things as good as the hype ,?


*nah, this gonna be my 1st.. gonna put the hype to test


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

that was skrillex in the back ground scary monsters and nice spirts, on another note. i stress exactlt what you are trying to prove to people, its just a weed plant, give it some tlc, and a good home and every thing else falls into place, (and of course a little dub every now and then) lol dont know how to sub but i will gladly if some one will show me how. keep it up man its lookin sick


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

hope full said:


> that was skrillex in the back ground scary monsters and nice spirts, on another note. i stress exactlt what you are trying to prove to people, its just a weed plant, give it some tlc, and a good home and every thing else falls into place, (and of course a little dub every now and then) lol dont know how to sub but i will gladly if some one will show me how. keep it up man its lookin sick


*sub'n is easy, just go to the top of each thread.. look for something called (Thread Tools), and click that, scroll down, & select sub 

--cheers


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks man, subed in keep it up.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

hope full said:


> thanks man, subed in keep it up.


*bout to do a homemade DIY something, im staring at my mcguyver selection of tools.. --check back l8r


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

hell ya love the diy im ready!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *bout to do a homemade DIY something, im staring at my mcguyver selection of tools.. --check back l8r


what you thinking wiz?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> what you thinking wiz?


*looking at a bucket, a water pump.. some plastic tubing/hose,.. make that two buckets.., extra air pump.. air stones/tubing... hhmmm .. maybe show ppls what a rDWC compost tea C.Wiz bucket looks like  hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

*Or... do that vert thingy i was talking about earlier... hhmmm definitely incoporate all those thangs in that project... hhmmm

---quick bong break should get me goin'


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

*bump for advanced


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good thread, i grow with brand name envirolites and get tons of of thc from the UV light they admit, i got one red and one blue so mixed spectrum for flowering. I know they kick out a good amount of UV light because white plastic degrades to yellow over the space of a year, UV dose this to any material basically, plastic is very susceptable and easy to spot the damage after time.

Plants show a lot of trics under these cfl's and obvious to see the difference. I see no use for the purple cfls, they emit UV light but little else for the plant, versus the electricity cost over extra and stronger yeild it is just plain not worth it for me plus my cfl's kick out more than enough.

When you hang your cfl's vertically as in a lot of pics on this thread they are a fire hazard and not the way they were designed for and a lot of the usable light is wasted, studies have shown that horizontally with a reflector will always be the most efficient use of light from a cfl.

For the average grower is it in your opinion worth it to run some UV lights or just somthing to gain that little extra from your crop? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Good thread, i grow with brand name envirolites and get tons of of thc from the UV light they admit, i got one red and one blue so mixed spectrum for flowering. I know they kick out a good amount of UV light because white plastic degrades to yellow over the space of a year, UV dose this to any material basically, plastic is very susceptable and easy to spot the damage after time.
> 
> Plants show a lot of trics under these cfl's and obvious to see the difference. I see no use for the purple cfls, they emit UV light but little else for the plant, versus the electricity cost over extra and stronger yeild it is just plain not worth it for me plus my cfl's kick out more than enough.
> 
> ...


*its worth it for medical growers since *im epileptic* and i notice a HUGE difference when i implement UV-b on my SAT-Doms strains  ..but i wouldnt suggest (for Novice growers) or ppl who just started; to look away from the "purple spectrum" (for now)--->>..need to know basics first before trying the 'weird' stuff 


--to be honest w/ you.. i dont use CFLs anymore (10.0 bulbs).. mercury vapour or LEDs , cfls made for reptiles are the safest way for beginners to try UV-b tho.. anything in your grow room is fire hazard, (cfls pose less of a fire hazard than HIDs)/ or air pumps sitting on carpets (which isnt smart ).. yea.. i think UV-b is worth being part of any growers list of things to include (generally speaking in-regards to the future... i hope)


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ahh i didnt realise the medical implications of adding UV light, very good point, now i see its application. 

I find my 250watt enviros kick out enough UV light on their own, the bigger the wattage the more it is a fire hazard to hang cfls vertically, consider the fact that you are basically hanging your ballast straight over the light, no matter what light you got this is frowned upon, also hot ballasts can be less effective and shorten the usable lifespan.

Anyway i certainly notice the difference in adding UV light, most strains look white under enviros from the UV light, i feel like i have a lot already in my cfl grow and feel that anymore would just be overkill. 500watts of envirolites keeps the UV levels up quite high from what i can tell. A 250watt blue envirolite would compliment a 400watt Hps in my opinion very well and provide a good amount of UV light i think.

Good point about the medical reason for UV lights. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

*okay, so i guess ill just make something as i go, and ill just post whatever the hell thats gonna be, should be fun.. brb

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Ahh i didnt realise the medical implications of adding UV light, very good point, now i see its application.
> 
> I find my 250watt enviros kick out enough UV light on their own, the bigger the wattage the more it is a fire hazard to hang cfls vertically, consider the fact that you are basically hanging your ballast straight over the light, no matter what light you got this is frowned upon, also hot ballasts can be less effective and shorten the usable lifespan.
> 
> ...


*yup.. i cant see whats happening in there (well, not yet.. havent recieved those microscopes) --even then, its not like ill know for what the hell im looking at, lol..

--but all i know is UV-b does affect this plant, hows & whats are still in Qs ;P

--cheers


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *yup.. i cant see whats happening in there (well, not yet.. havent recieved those microscopes) --even then, its not like ill know for what the hell im looking at, lol..
> 
> --but all i know is UV-b does affect this plant, hows & whats are still in Qs ;P
> 
> --cheers


I agree, lots of studies come back inconclusive with the effects of UV on weed plants but it is easy to see the difference by eye with my cfl's. Probably a hormonal response of somekind but who knows.

If i had to guess id say the UV probably degrades the THC down quicker or into different byproducts but wouldnt be suprised if it simply induced the plant to make more trichs to protect its surface form the harmfull UV.

When bugs land on my full blooming trich laiden buds they get stuck and die quite quick, makes for a good bug repellent too. Maybe these trichs will make better sun tan lotion in the future with their UV properties and a decent organic bug killer. Peace


----------



## kang420 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *another side note::
> 
> gonna send a batch of harlequin & sour tsnami (to SteepHills) that was just finished under heavy UVB.. hoping to see (if any) does UVB also affect MJs CBD production..


did you do this canna? id like to see results, and yeah fuck the 90's were the bomb! go on rambo they drew first blood!


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

More stupid questions dude-

Isnt the fact that the plant defends itself against UVB light a result that it eventually degrades the leaf surface and can affect it down to a genetic level, hence why it seeks to protect the most important bits?

Why is the tric formation only in the flowering period and not the veg, is this just the plants way of protecting its most prized assets i.e. the bud?

Wouldnt it be wicked if the plant produced trics as soon as it germinated rather than wait till the flowering period. Peace


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *your input is more than welcome. the pics i posted with the uvb 10.0 cfls does have heat stress & nute burns all over, BUT the heat stress was from the 1k sunmasters @t 1.5ft.. NOT from the uvb cfls.. (early grows, early mistakes).. Lol, gotta love the newbie mistakes, but hey! thats how we live n learn
> 
> --cool burning bush pic


Oh for sure man, that's how you learn what limits you can push things to. Nothing wrong with that. I honestly don't even remember leaving the original comment now, it's been so long. I really didn't mean to sound like a dick though... I know I can come across that way sometimes and I generally don't mean to. Keep up the good work cw.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *its worth it for medical growers since *im epileptic* and i notice a HUGE difference when i implement UV-b on my SAT-Doms strains  ..but i would suggest (for Novice growers) or ppl who just started; to look away from the "purple spectrum" (for now)--->>..need to know basics first before trying the 'weird' stuff
> 
> 
> --to be honest w/ you.. i dont use CFLs anymore (10.0 bulbs).. mercury vapour or LEDs , cfls made for reptiles are the safest way for beginners to try UV-b tho.. anything in your grow room is fire hazard, (cfls pose less of a fire hazard than HIDs)/ or air pumps sitting on carpets (which isnt smart ).. yea.. i think UV-b is worth being part of any growers list of things to include (generally speaking in-regards to the future... i hope)


Great thread,

Anything I can screw into a medium/standard base as opposed to a mogul interests me, particularly self-ballasting b/c I only need supp lighting to augment natural sun in Winter. I have a second floor sun room, all the glass is non-UV blocking. The thread here began with MV self-ballast bulbs, the originals that have a special coating to simulate ozone protection. Some growers actually remove this coating. This isn't something I would even try or recommend for 2 reasons. According to my previous research, mercury-vapor emits zero blue or red and they use a TON of electricity. So I dismissed the idea. The reptile bulbs back on page 8 or so look like they might work. I've also read that the sun emits more red spectrum this time of year, which have my girls getting real potent(will post pics later)at the moment. What I need to do is research further on what % of red to blue the sun emits in December/Jan. I'm guessing more red. Again, great thread!. I am a better grower for having read it.


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

i am excited lets see!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Great thread,
> 
> Anything I can screw into a medium/standard base as opposed to a mogul interests me, particularly self-ballasting b/c I only need supp lighting to augment natural sun in Winter. I have a second floor sun room, all the glass is non-UV blocking. The thread here began with MV self-ballast bulbs, the originals that have a special coating to simulate ozone protection. Some growers actually remove this coating. This isn't something I would even try or recommend for 2 reasons. According to my previous research, mercury-vapor emits zero blue or red and they use a TON of electricity. So I dismissed the idea. The reptile bulbs back on page 8 or so look like they might work. I've also read that the sun emits more red spectrum this time of year, which have my girls getting real potent(will post pics later)at the moment. What I need to do is research further on what % of red to blue the sun emits in December/Jan. I'm guessing more red. Again, great thread!. I am a better grower for having read it.


*glad you found this thread useful  some MV actually have decent amount of blue & red, forgot which company but its the only i'd recommend you.. most MVs are like you stated..

--feel free to stop by and check out future updates 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh for sure man, that's how you learn what limits you can push things to. Nothing wrong with that. I honestly don't even remember leaving the original comment now, it's been so long. I really didn't mean to sound like a dick though... I know I can come across that way sometimes and I generally don't mean to. Keep up the good work cw.


*no worries Wolv, always a pleasure having you around my threads  
--im glad you like Facts as much as i do.. 

--cheers fellow Elite


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

kang420 said:


> did you do this canna? id like to see results, and yeah fuck the 90's were the bomb! go on rambo they drew first blood!


*yea.. my friend has the printout, when i get the chance i'll scan it and post the results


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> More stupid questions dude-
> 
> Isnt the fact that the plant defends itself against UVB light a result that it eventually degrades the leaf surface and can affect it down to a genetic level, hence why it seeks to protect the most important bits?
> 
> ...


1. yes, it is a natural defensive mechanism againist UV-b/pests.. uv-b does affect living tissue (plant surface) but from what ive seen.. MJ repairs itself from that damage, and the THC stalks help block 70%rays bombarding the plant (esp : in flower when thc+ production is in full)
2. trich formation is more so in Bloom b/c this plant wants to protect its precious cargo.. "seeds" 
3. that would be cool as hell, just need some genetic scientists and we are set..lol

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

*just woke-up hour ago, still groggy.. :\.. ran outta coffee filters!! gonna need to get some.. sigh... brb


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *no worries Wolv, always a pleasure having you around my threads
> --im glad you like Facts as much as i do..
> 
> --cheers fellow Elite


Hell yeah man. I'm giving the cmh a go around starting next week, we'll see how that goes. I'm going to look around to see if I can't find a quartz glass shield for the reflector, if not I'll just take the glass out entirely. See what all the hype is about.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hell yeah man. I'm giving the cmh a go around starting next week, we'll see how that goes. I'm going to look around to see if I can't find a quartz glass shield for the reflector, if not I'll just take the glass out entirely. See what all the hype is about.


*yeaaa .. Wolve gettin ' in on the UV-b action  glad to have you on board Sir. feel free to post any results/data you find  

--ill be using new tools under my arsenal to do a more concise scientific research journal on the affects of UV-b on Cannabis.. --it wont be pretty but im gonna do it anyways


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ah i see said the blind man lol, i was all damn thats lots o pre made goodies i dont wanna pay for lol. Its hard work makin your own though so either way its costing, time or money you gotta pay somehow right? Damn i wish i could grow outdoor at my parents house -_- i should consider myself lucky they havent found the desk yet lol. They know im growing elsewhere but im not supposed to at the house, i cant help it tho i gotta have my hands in somthing or i get bored lol


*i feel ya on the bored thing, im ADHD.. so for all those who got it, i cant Fn sit still.. my mind is going 100000000 light years ahead, and cannabis just puts the e-break on; so i can be normal.. haha


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *yeaaa .. Wolve gettin ' in on the UV-b action  glad to have you on board Sir. feel free to post any results/data you find
> 
> --ill be using new tools under my arsenal to do a more concise scientific research journal on the affects of UV-b on Cannabis.. --it wont be pretty but im gonna do it anyways


Yeah, there's just been too much hype about cmh's for me to totally ignore. I've been interested in UV supplementation for a while now, just never done anything about it. I'll be eagerly awaiting your results also. Glad we have this here thread to kick it back and forth...


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

So two 250watt enviros, one red and one blue would kick out a lot of UV, would i need or be able to push more? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> So two 250watt enviros, one red and one blue would kick out a lot of UV, would i need or be able to push more? Peace


*not really sure how much UV-b is emitted from 250watt enviros, got a link on those bulbs ?


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 5, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> If you dont mind me asking that seems like a quite a bit of $ for a process i always thought was cheaper, i do like the mix but how much do you spend to get 55 gallons of that tea how concentrated is it and how long does it last you. Because im in the process of building my own brewer right now and i am also making a compost pile and buying a worm compost tray setup so i can get my own worm castings. Im trying to reduce the cost of nutrients to the absolute bare minimum while at the same time maximizing results. Recently ive been using flora nova i love it its pretty cheap since its all i use, maybe a bit of pirhana and tarantula at the beginning of the plants life but i want to keep up with my bennis without having to spend as much as i've been having to spend on what i've been getting for root boosters.
> 
> I like doo doo tea =)


Bigger like that is better and almost seems necessary for a true blue ACCT.

BUT!!! You can do it a good bit cheaper with a decent aquarium pump, airstones and 5 gal buckets. Same thing with the worm bins. 2 Rubbermaid totes and you're in business, ~$15+cost of the worms.

What I would like and what I can afford ...............

Wet


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *not really sure how much UV-b is emitted from 250watt enviros, got a link on those bulbs ?


Dont know what link your after but these are the bulbs, envirolites gone bust now so only a few left on the market, luckily plug n grow use the same bulbs as envirolites so same product which is what i have to order recently since the envirolite company went bust. Big factory in china somewhere size of a city. I have tried a few equivelents like maxibrite and others and watt for watt the envirolite/plug n grow kicks there ass. Id buy a hps before i bought any other brand of cfl's-

http://www.enviro-gro-lites.co.uk/Lamps.asp

Its mainly a safety thing and space vs heat reason why i use them, flower room is 75cm by 75cm by 1.2m tall so only small but with 500watts of these bulbs i yeild ok. I prefer a mixed spectrum for flowering, i run the just starting to flower down the blue side of the grow room and then when they are full flowering to finishing they go down the red side of the flower room. I do a plant a week and fit 11 plants into my flowering room at max. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Bigger like that is better and almost seems necessary for a true blue ACCT.
> 
> BUT!!! You can do it a good bit cheaper with a decent aquarium pump, airstones and 5 gal buckets. Same thing with the worm bins. 2 Rubbermaid totes and you're in business, ~$15+cost of the worms.
> 
> ...


*correct.. you dont need to go big like 55gal & up, i was just testing out stuff ive researched  --good for you i found what works (for me).. lol
and im always willing to share it, its not like im making these products & gettin $$ off them.. nor am i marketing anything(not now anyways ), just sharing whats useful & works on these plants..

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

*check this out 

off wiki..


*Sources of UV*


*Natural sources of UV*


The sun emits ultraviolet radiation in the UVA, UVB, and UVC bands. The Earth's ozone layer blocks 97-99% of this UV radiation from penetrating through the atmosphere.[5] Of the ultraviolet radiation that reaches the Earth's surface, 98.7% is UVA.[_citation needed_] (UVC and more energetic radiation is responsible for the generation of the ozone layer, and formation of the ozone there). Extremely hot stars emit proportionally more UV radiation than the sun; the star R136a1 has a thermal energy of 4.57 eV, which falls in the near-UV range.

Ordinary glass is partially transparent to UVA but is opaque to shorter wavelengths, whereas Silica or quartz glass, depending on quality, can be transparent even to vacuum UV wavelengths. Ordinary window glass passes about 90% of the light above 350 nm, but blocks over 90% of the light below 300 nm.[6][7][8]

The onset of vacuum UV, 200 nm, is defined by the fact that ordinary air is opaque at shorter wavelengths. This opacity is due to the strong absorption of light of these wavelengths by oxygen in the air. Pure nitrogen (less than about 10 ppm oxygen) is transparent to wavelengths in the range of about 150&#8211;200 nm. This has wide practical significance now that semiconductor manufacturing processes are using wavelengths shorter than 200 nm. By working in oxygen-free gas, the equipment does not have to be built to withstand the pressure differences required to work in a vacuum. Some other scientific instruments, such as circular dichroism spectrometers, are also commonly nitrogen-purged and operate in this spectral region.

Extreme UV is characterized by a transition in the physics of interaction with matter: Wavelengths longer than about 30 nm interact mainly with the chemical valence electrons of matter, whereas wavelengths shorter than that interact mainly with inner shell electrons and nuclei. The long end of the EUV/XUV spectrum is set by a prominent He+ spectral line at 30.4 nm. XUV is strongly absorbed by most known materials, but it is possible to synthesize multilayer optics that reflect up to about 50% of XUV radiation at normal incidence. This technology has been used to make telescopes for solar imaging; it was pioneered by the NIXT and MSSTA sounding rockets in the 1990s; (current examples are SOHO/EIT and TRACE) and for nanolithography (printing of traces and devices on microchips).

*"Black light"*


Main article: Black light

A black light, or Wood's light, is a lamp that emits long wave UV radiation and very little visible light. They are sometimes referred to as a "UV light". Fluorescent black lights are typically made in the same fashion as normal fluorescent lights except that only one phosphor is used, and the clear glass envelope of the bulb may be replaced by a deep-bluish-purple glass called Wood's glass, a nickel-oxide&#8211;doped glass, which blocks almost all visible light above 400 nanometres. The color of such lamps is often referred to in the trade as "blacklight blue" or "BLB." This is to distinguish these lamps from "bug zapper" blacklight ("BL") lamps that do not have the blue Wood's glass. The phosphor typically used for a near 368 to 371 nanometre emission peak is either europium-doped strontium fluoroborate (SrB4O7F:Eu2+) or europium-doped strontium borate (SrB4O7:Eu2+) while the phosphor used to produce a peak around 350 to 353 nanometres is lead-doped barium silicate (BaSi2O5b+). "Blacklight Blue" lamps peak at 365 nm.

While "black lights" do produce light in the UV range, their spectrum is confined to the longwave UVA region. Unlike UVB and UVC, which are responsible for the direct DNA damage that leads to skin cancer, black light is limited to lower-energy, longer waves and does not cause sunburn. However, UVA is capable of causing damage to collagen fibers and destroying vitamins A and D in skin.[_citation needed_]

A black light may also be formed by simply using Wood's glass instead of clear glass as the envelope for a common incandescent bulb. This was the method used to create the very first black light sources. Though it remains a cheaper alternative to the fluorescent method, it is exceptionally inefficient at producing UV light (less than 0.1% of the input power), owing to the black body nature of the incandescent light source. Incandescent UV bulbs, due to their inefficiency, may also become dangerously hot during use. More rarely still, high-power (hundreds of watts) mercury-vapor black lights that use a UV-emitting phosphor and an envelope of Wood's glass can be found. These lamps are used mainly for theatrical and concert displays, and also become very hot during normal use.

Some UV fluorescent bulbs specifically designed to attract insects use the same near-UV emitting phosphor as normal blacklights, but use plain glass instead of the more expensive Wood's glass. Plain glass blocks less of the visible mercury emission spectrum, making them appear light-blue to the naked eye. These lamps are referred to as "blacklight" or "BL" in most lighting catalogs.

Ultraviolet light can also be generated by some light-emitting diodes.

*Ultraviolet fluorescent lamps*


Fluorescent lamps without a phosphorescent coating to convert UV to visible light, emit ultraviolet light with two peaks at 253.7 nm and 185 nm due to the peak emission of the mercury within the bulb. Eighty-five to ninety percent of the UV produced by these lamps is at 253.7 nm, while only five to ten percent is at 185 nm. Germicidal lamps use quartz (glass) doped with an additive to block the 185 nm wavelength. With the addition of a suitable phosphorescent coating, they can be modified to produce a UVA, UVB, or visible light spectrum (all fluorescent tubes used for domestic and commercial lighting are mercury (Hg) UV emission bulbs at heart).

Such low-pressure mercury lamps are used extensively for disinfection, and in standard form have an optimum operating temperature of about 30 degrees Celsius. Use of a mercury amalgam allows operating temperature to rise to 100 degrees Celsius, and UVC emission to about double or triple per unit of light-arc length. These low-pressure lamps have a typical efficiency of approximately thirty to thirty-five percent, meaning that for every 100 watts of electricity consumed by the lamp, it will produce approximately 30-35 watts of total UV output.

This section requires expansion.
*Ultraviolet LEDs*


Light-emitting diodes (LEDs) can be manufactured to emit light in the ultraviolet range, although practical LED arrays are very limited below 365 nm. LED efficiency at 365 nm is about 5-8%, whereas efficiency at 395 nm is closer to 20%, and power outputs at these longer UV wavelengths are also better. Such LED arrays are beginning to be used for UV curing applications, and are already successful in digital print applications and inert UV curing environments. Power densities approaching 3,000 mW/cm2 (30 kW/m2) are now possible, and this, coupled with recent developments by photoinitiator and resin formulators, makes the expansion of LED-cured UV materials likely.

This section requires expansion.
*Ultraviolet lasers*


UV laser diodes and UV solid-state lasers can be manufactured to emit light in the ultraviolet range. Wavelengths available include 262, 266, 349, 351, 355, and 375 nm. Ultraviolet lasers have applications in industry (laser engraving), medicine (dermatology and keratectomy), secure communications, and computing (optical storage). They can be made by applying frequency conversion to lower-frequency lasers, or from Ce:LiSAF crystals (cerium doped with lithium strontium aluminum fluoride), a process developed in the 1990s at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory.[9]

*Gas-discharge lamps*


Main article: Gas-discharge lamp

Argon and deuterium lamps are often used as stable sources, either windowless or with various windows such as magnesium fluoride.[10]

*Detecting and measuring UV radiation*


Ultraviolet detection and measurement technology can vary with the part of the spectrum under consideration. While some silicon detectors are used across the spectrum, and in fact the US NIST has characterized simple silicon diodes[11] that work with visible light too, many specializations are possible for different applications. Many approaches seek to adapt visible light-sensing technologies, but these can suffer from unwanted response to visible light and various instabilities. A variety of solid-state and vacuum devices have been explored for use in different parts of the UV spectrum. Ultraviolet light can be detected by suitable photodiodes and photocathodes, which can be tailored to be sensitive to different parts of the UV spectrum. Sensitive ultraviolet photomultipliers are available.

*Near UV*


Between 200-400 nm, a variety of detector options exist.

*Vacuum UV*


Technology for VUV instrumentation has been largely driven by solar physics for many decades and more recently some photolithography applications for semiconductors. While optics can be used to remove unwanted visible light that contaminates the VUV, in general, detectors can be limited by their response to non-VUV radiation, and the development of "solar-blind" devices has been an important area of research. Wide-gap solid-state devices or vacuum devices with high-cutoff photocathodes can be attractive compared to silicon diodes. Recently, a diamond-based device flew on the LYRA (see also Marchywka Effect).


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Dont know what link your after but these are the bulbs, envirolites gone bust now so only a few left on the market, luckily plug n grow use the same bulbs as envirolites so same product which is what i have to order recently since the envirolite company went bust. Big factory in china somewhere size of a city. I have tried a few equivelents like maxibrite and others and watt for watt the envirolite/plug n grow kicks there ass. Id buy a hps before i bought any other brand of cfl's-
> 
> http://www.enviro-gro-lites.co.uk/Lamps.asp
> 
> Its mainly a safety thing and space vs heat reason why i use them, flower room is 75cm by 75cm by 1.2m tall so only small but with 500watts of these bulbs i yeild ok. I prefer a mixed spectrum for flowering, i run the just starting to flower down the blue side of the grow room and then when they are full flowering to finishing they go down the red side of the flower room. I do a plant a week and fit 11 plants into my flowering room at max. Peace


 
**your enviro bulbs dont fall under the same spectrum as typical uv-b 10.0 cfls.. you might not even be getting any uv-b at all 

*Name / Abbreviation / **Wavelength** range in **nanometers** / Energy per photon

*Ultraviolet A, long wave, or black lightUVA400 nm&#8211;315 nm3.10&#8211;3.94 eV
*Near*NUV400 nm&#8211;300 nm3.10&#8211;4.13 eV
*Ultraviolet B or medium waveUVB315 nm&#8211;280 nm3.94&#8211;4.43 eV*
*Middle*MUV300 nm&#8211;200 nm4.13&#8211;6.20 eV
Ultraviolet C, short wave, or germicidalUVC280 nm&#8211;100 nm4.43&#8211;12.4 eV
*Far*FUV200 nm&#8211;122 nm6.20&#8211;10.2 eV
*Vacuum*VUV200 nm&#8211;100 nm6.20&#8211;12.4 eV
*Low*LUV100 nm&#8211;88 nm12.4&#8211;14.1 eV
*Super*SUV150 nm&#8211;10 nm8.28&#8211;124 eV
*Extreme*EUV121 nm&#8211;10 nm10.2&#8211;124 eV


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

This would be bad for me, wrong type of UV then. 

I have seen black lights and those low pressure UV lights are all the range in public toilets over here plus they seem to stop smackheads finding their veins!lol!

This topic just got more complicated for me now, allow me to stay subscribed but dissapear to do some more research, i'll get back to you about the enviros and UV. Peace


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've been looking at some ACCT brewers, DIY rigs, but even DIY components are out of reach at the moment. Mainly the pumps.

Most of my bubble bucket teas are a bacterial/fungal boost than a nutrient one.

Wet


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at some ACCT brewers, DIY rigs, but even DIY components are out of reach at the moment. Mainly the pumps.
> 
> Most of my bubble bucket teas are a bacterial/fungal boost than a nutrient one.
> 
> Wet


*well if you got a 5/10gal bucket, 10/30watt air pump, and cheese cloth.. you can make a easy breezy compost tea out of FFoF (which has enuff 'nute' count to VEG healthy plants).. heh


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hell yeah man. I'm giving the cmh a go around starting next week, we'll see how that goes. I'm going to look around to see if I can't find a quartz glass shield for the reflector, if not I'll just take the glass out entirely. See what all the hype is about.


CMH does UVb?

Cool! I'm going to cmh also. Didn't look into the uv part of it though.

Wet


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> This would be bad for me, wrong type of UV then.
> 
> I have seen black lights and those low pressure UV lights are all the range in public toilets over here plus they seem to stop smackheads finding their veins!lol!
> 
> This topic just got more complicated for me now, allow me to stay subscribed but dissapear to do some more research, i'll get back to you about the enviros and UV. Peace


*hehe no problem buddy  just read over your enviro bulb specs and compare them to reptile bulbs.. and go from there.. goodluck, hope to see you back in here 

--cheers


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> CMH does UVb?
> 
> Cool! I'm going to cmh also. Didn't look into the uv part of it though.
> 
> Wet


Yessir. At least that's what I've been reading all over the place lately. I like the spectrum on its own, the UVb is a major bonus IMO. I just want to make sure I'm giving it a fair shake, that's why I'll either replace the reflector glass with quartz glass or just take it out and push air through the carbon filter.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yessir. At least that's what I've been reading all over the place lately. I like the spectrum on its own, the UVb is a major bonus IMO. I just want to make sure I'm giving it a fair shake, that's why I'll either replace the reflector glass with quartz glass or just take it out and push air through the carbon filter.


Glass does hinder UVB waves, that's why I just hang my HIDS,CFLS,UV-b bulbs.. Heat isn't a prob since I use a portable dedicated a.c to vent my tents


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

i bet this mofo makes a mean cup of joe, from the look of the love he puts into these plants. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2011)

hope full said:


> i bet this mofo makes a mean cup of joe, from the look of the love he puts into these plants. lol


*thank you.. I really appreciate that ..it's all for the love of this plant... Passion-pain-progress

---cheers


----------



## hope full (Sep 5, 2011)

how's the diy project going?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i wish i could afford ac for my tents, im going water cooled right now because of how small they are and i want to cram a 600 in there, i was thinkin about going cmh because i also have a 400w mag ballast but i kind have to have some cooling on the bulb i dont think my 270 cfm fan will be able to evac my 3x3x6 box fast enough and cool the bulb at the same time too without the tent getting hot. UVB is crazy man, it blows my mind how well plants grow outside and a lot of growers i know swear up and down they get better product inside, all i have to say to them is step your game up because if you keep up with any bugs you may get and inadvertant rains, i dont see how you could get better than some outdoor. Roots=fruits and outside you got as much rootspace as you want and then its all about when you plant and what you feed. Maybe someday indoor lighting will match the sun. Hey wiz hows that 1k led you mentioned thats uv spectrum. can you give me a lil more detail on it, i grow pretty exclusively with led right now. 1k is a big led, is that the typical wattage rating on the led chips added up to a total but only driven to half power or is it actually pulling 1k watts. If it is thats gotta be some beast UV boosting, i know for a fact that my LED's have more uvb than any MH or HPS i've ever used, every time i go in the box and come out my vision is green as all hell. Thats from the UV, you ever look at the sun and look away and see green spots? Spots is from how bright it is the green is from the uv rays cookin your retinaes lol


*just got back from my aura / epileptic aggro lolz, gimme a sec to get back into this


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

*let me go one by one, so first ill update the (open.LWC) test run journal, then ill go from there


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> now that is some interesting shiznazzle my friend
> 
> Ah u also have adhd, I have ADHD, Aspergers, as well as some arthritis but who doesnt have some arthritis lol only thing is im not even 30 -_-. You wouldnt think baseball would tear you up that bad, but it did more damage to me in 12 years than riding a dirtbike did in 10... Race bikes dont play baseball your safer lol


*yea.. we are the special ones.. hahah.. but yea, try aerating FFoF in a cheesecloth, theres enough stuff in that soil to make a decent doo-doo soup 

--if applying to hydro.. filter it, and its good to go.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dam wiz i had no idea that was a planned thing lol nice


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam wiz i had no idea that was a planned thing lol nice


*sup Hellz, how ya been? ..i see you lurking on RIU heheh


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep trying to avoid drama and at the same time moderate lol! Been ggod though had a good chuckle from your poo poo lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep trying to avoid drama and at the same time moderate lol! Been ggod though had a good chuckle from your poo poo lol


*drama? i dont know that word.. please explain.. hahaha 
--whats so funny w/ my poo poo? doesnt stink enough? lol

nope.. AMC is just for plants..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it looks like it stinks real bad lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well it looks like it stinks real bad lol


*actually it did at first.. some early batches smelled so bad, my toes curled when i got whif of it.. eekk

--but a lil studying i found some natural "deodorizers"  like old'spice... haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Old spice jeez ".............


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Old spice jeez ".............


View attachment 1772459
---you know.. this old'spice


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yessir. At least that's what I've been reading all over the place lately. I like the spectrum on its own, the UVb is a major bonus IMO. I just want to make sure I'm giving it a fair shake, that's why I'll either replace the reflector glass with quartz glass or just take it out and push air through the carbon filter.


Cool! I was just getting them for the spectrum also. No worries about the glass, I have a 400wMH and a 400wHPS in a large Adjust-A-Wing. My basement is on the cool side, so heat isn't much of an issue.

Wet


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Cool! I was just getting them for the spectrum also. No worries about the glass, I have a 400wMH and a 400wHPS in a large Adjust-A-Wing. My basement is on the cool side, so heat isn't much of an issue.
> 
> Wet


How do you like the Adjust-a-Wing? That was my first reflector choice when I decided to try cmh, but I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## mugan (Sep 6, 2011)

dude, am attempting supercroping . and i was wondering how you bend it, do you bruise or squeeze. cuz i have snapped 2 nodes so far  but the healed just don't wanna do it again.


----------



## kang420 (Sep 6, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *yea.. my friend has the printout, when i get the chance i'll scan it and post the results


you most have a great sence of freedom to live in a country where you can send samples off to get tested unlike the bullshit country i have to live in!! id like to see the results thats cool


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

*i do both, lemme take couple extra pics before i upload yesterdays pics (ill show you how my SC looks like)..  ...coffee break


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

**good news.. got the call.. "Lab" is done...    ..gonna have to put all these mini-side projects on the back burner for now... got work to do..

--cheers

[video=youtube;TWucYbAp8Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWucYbAp8Lk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

kang420 said:


> you most have a great sence of freedom to live in a country where you can send samples off to get tested unlike the bullshit country i have to live in!! id like to see the results thats cool


*its free but not free, but ill take what i can get 

--post it when i get it


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

**doo doo update:

--working with new formula, actually gonna put the tea under slides and compare which formulations have greater microbiology count.. tho i cant determine species/subspecies im looking at .. lol


----------



## Jack Harer (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh HELL yes!!! Now THAT is how it's done!!! How did I miss THIS one????? Dude, we just gotta trade recipes. I got some Bunny Poo tea recipes you'd love. Man you got it going on for SURE!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

Jack Harer said:


> Oh HELL yes!!! How did I miss THIS one????? Dude, we just gotta trade recipes. I got some Bunny Poo tea recipes you'd love. Man you got it going on for SURE!!!


*yeaya, welcome welcome  .. feel free to post tea recipes and doo doo delites you have conjured up~


----------



## kang420 (Sep 6, 2011)

nice thanks mate


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;5j2F4VcBmeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> DID YOU ORDER THE CODE RED!!!
> 
> 
> YOUR GOD DAMN RIGHT I DID!!!
> ...


*then let me show you show to pwn the partycup  hehe

--brb tho, im getting baked and its netflix night.. so it will be posted, just after the short intermission..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

_**Day #9 (open.LWC)* ---day#9 got skipped due to high winds ..  lol.. only one pic was taken.. sigh
_
View attachment 1773986


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

_*Day #_*10*_.. (_*open.LWC*_) test run _

View attachment 1773994View attachment 1773993View attachment 1773992View attachment 1773991View attachment 1773990View attachment 1773989


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

View attachment 1774010View attachment 1774009View attachment 1774007View attachment 1774005View attachment 1774008View attachment 1774006View attachment 1774011 
_---im growing with plain bottled drinking water.. 10days in.. no probs.. hhhmmm_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.uvawareness.com/

---start wearing sunblock 

View attachment 1774030
---current global uv index







---Cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2011)

View attachment 1774044View attachment 1774042


*** bong break **** cont.. heh

View attachment 1774043-----green w/ just* TLC..* its that easy


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

*just got done.. but cant find where my folder is :\ ill probably have better luck looking for it sober.. :Þ


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

*back to basics 


​ 

*[SIZE=+1]What is it? [/SIZE]*The electromagnetic spectrum is more familiar to you than you might think. The microwave you use to heat your food and the cell phones you use are part of the Electromagnetic Spectrum. The light that our eyes can see is also part of the electromagnetic spectrum. This visible part of the electromagnetic spectrum consists of the colors that we see in a rainbow - from reds and oranges, through blues and purples.​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]








[/FONT]
Each of these colors actually corresponds to a different wavelength of light.​ 






What are waves? What are electromagnetic waves?How are they different? ​Waves in the electromagnetic spectrum vary in size from very long radio waves the size of buildings, to very short gamma-rays smaller than the size of the nucleus of an atom.​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

**X-files 


*[SIZE=+1]Ultraviolet Waves[/SIZE]*​ 









 


[SIZE=+1]Ultraviolet (UV) light has shorter wavelengths than visible light. Though these waves are invisible to the human eye, some insects, like bumblebees, can see them! [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]Scientists have divided the ultraviolet part of the spectrum into three regions: the near ultraviolet, the far ultraviolet, and the extreme ultraviolet. The three regions are distinguished by how energetic the ultraviolet radiation is, and by the "wavelength" of the ultraviolet light, which is related to energy. [/SIZE]​ 


[SIZE=+1]The near ultraviolet, abbreviated NUV, is the light closest to optical or visible light. The extreme ultraviolet, abbreviated EUV, is the ultraviolet light closest to X-rays, and is the most energetic of the three types. The far ultraviolet, abbreviated FUV, lies between the near and extreme ultraviolet regions. It is the least explored of the three regions. [/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+1]




[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Our Sun emits light at all the different wavelengths in electromagnetic spectrum, but it is ultraviolet waves that are responsible for causing our sunburns. To the left is an image of the Sun taken at an Extreme Ultraviolet wavelength - 171 Angstroms to be exact. (An Angstrom is a unit length equal to 10-10 meters.) This image was taken by a satellite named SOHO and it shows what the Sun looked like on April 24, 2000. [/SIZE][/SIZE]​ 


[SIZE=+1]Though some ultraviolet waves from the Sun penetrate Earth's atmosphere, most of them are blocked from entering by various gases like Ozone. Some days, more ultraviolet waves get through our atmosphere. Scientists have developed a UV index to help people protect themselves from these harmful ultraviolet waves. [/SIZE]​ 




[SIZE=+1]*How do we "see" using Ultraviolet light?*[/SIZE]​ 






[SIZE=+1]It is good for humans that we are protected from getting too much ultraviolet radiation, but it is bad for scientists! Astronomers have to put ultraviolet telescopes on satellites to measure the ultraviolet light from stars and galaxies - and even closer things like the Sun! [/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]There are many different satellites that help us study ultraviolet astronomy. Many of them only detect a small portion of UV light. For example, the Hubble Space Telescope observes stars and galaxies mostly in near ultraviolet light. NASA's Extreme Ultraviolet Explorer satellite is currently exploring the extreme ultraviolet universe. The International Ultraviolet Explorer (IUE) satellite has observed in the far and near ultraviolet regions for over 17 years.

[/SIZE]




[/SIZE]​ 


[SIZE=+1]*What does Ultraviolet light show us?*[/SIZE]​ 




[SIZE=+1]We can study stars and galaxies by studying the UV light they give off - but did you know we can even study the Earth? Below is an unusual image - it is a picture of Earth taken from a lunar observatory! This false-color picture shows how the Earth glows in ultraviolet (UV) light. [/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]The Far UV Camera/Spectrograph deployed and left on the Moon by the crew of Apollo 16 took this picture. The part of the Earth facing the Sun reflects much UV light. Even more interesting is the side facing away from the Sun. Here, bands of UV emission are also apparent. These bands are the result of aurora caused by charged particles given off by the Sun. They spiral towards the Earth along Earth's magneticfield lines.[/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]




[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Many scientists are interested in studying the invisible universe of ultraviolet light, since the hottest and the most active objects in the cosmos give off large amounts of ultraviolet energy. [/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=+1] 


[SIZE=+1]The image below shows three different galaxies taken in visible light (bottom three images) and ultraviolet light (top row) taken by NASA's Ultraviolet Imaging Telescope (UIT) on the Astro-2 mission. [/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+1]




[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The difference in how the galaxies appear is due to which type of stars shine brightest in the optical and ultraviolet wavelengths. Pictures of galaxies like the ones below show mainly clouds of gas containing newly formed stars many times more massive than the sun, which glow strongly in ultraviolet light. In contrast, visible light pictures of galaxies show mostly the yellow and red light of older stars. By comparing these types of data, astronomers can learn about the structure and evolution of galaxies.[/SIZE]​ 






[/SIZE]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Visible Light Waves 














Visible light waves are the only electromagnetic waves we can see. We see these waves as the colors of the rainbow. Each color has a different wavelength. Red has the longest wavelength and violet has the shortest wavelength. When all the waves are seen together, they make white light. 



When white light shines through a prism, the white light is broken apart into the colors of the visible light spectrum. Water vapor in the atmosphere can also break apart wavelengths creating a rainbow. 



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]








[/FONT]



Each color in a rainbow corresponds to a different wavelength of electromagnetic spectrum.​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

View attachment 1774282

View attachment 1774289​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

***a must read for all the UV-b heads***​ 


http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/133/4/1420.full#TBL1​ 


..............................................................................................​ 


_Plant Physiology_ 133:1420-1428 (2003)​ 
© 2003 American Society of Plant Biologists​ 


*UPDATE ON ULTRAVIOLET-B LIGHT RESPONSES*​ 
* Ultraviolet-B Radiation-Mediated Responses in Plants. Balancing Damage and Protection*​ 


Hanns Frohnmeyer* and Dorothee Staiger​ 
Institute for Biology II/Cell Biology, University of Freiburg, D79104 Freiburg, Germany (H.F.); and Molecular Cell Physiology, University of Bielefeld, D33501 Bielefeld, Germany (D.S.)​ 
Seven percent of the electromagnetic radiation emitted from the sun is in the UV range (200400 nm). As it passes through the atmosphere, the total flux transmitted is greatly reduced, and the composition of the UV radiation is modified. Shortwave UV-C radiation (200280 nm) is completely absorbed by atmospheric gases. UV-B radiation (280320 nm) is additionally absorbed by stratospheric ozone and thus only a very small proportion is transmitted to the Earth's surface, whereas UV-A radiation (320400 nm) is hardly absorbed by ozone (Fig. 1). In the past 50 years, the concentration of ozone has decreased by about 5%, mainly due to the release of anthropogenic pollutants such as chlorofluorocarbons (Pyle, 1996). Consequently, a larger proportion of the UV-B spectrum reaches the Earth's surface with serious implications for all living organisms (Xiong and Day, 2001; Caldwell et al., 2003).​ 



View attachment 1774307​ 


*Figure 1.* The solar spectrum perceived by higher plants. PAR, Photosynthetically active radiation.​ 






Elevated UV-B radiation (UV-B) has pleiotropic effects on plant development, morphology, and physiology, summarized in Table I. The morphological consequences of UV-B-supplemented white-light treatment include reduced growth, thickening of leaves and of cuticular wax layers. In addition, a lower photosynthetic capacity due to degradation of the D1 protein of photosystem II and reduced pollen fertility have been described for various plant species (Jansen et al., 1998; Caldwell et al., 2003).​ 






*Table I.* _UV-B-induced alterations in plants_ Data from Jansen et al. (1998) and refs. therein.​ 


_*Table I.* UV-B-induced alterations in plants Data from Jansen et al. (199 and refs. therein. _





_ Molecular, Biochemical, and Physiological Effects _

_ DNA __ Formation of CPDs and (64) PPs __ Induction of repair mechanisms __ Stimulation of homologous

recombination __ Photosynthesis __ Degradation of photosystem II D1 and D2 proteins __ Reduction of 

activity and amount of Rubisco __ Damage of thylacoid membrane __ Destruction of chlorophyll and 

carotinoides __ Phytohormones __ Photooxidation of indolacetamide __ Membranes __ Peroxidation of lipids 

__ Secondary metabolism __ Activation of phenylpropanoid biosynthetic pathway __ Accumulation of UV-

protective pigments __ Stress responses __ Formation of ROS __ Induction of superoxide dismutase, 

ascorbate peroxidase, and glutathione reductase accumulation of PR-1 __ Photomorphogenesis 

__ Inhibition of hypocotyl elongation __ Cotyledon opening __ Morphology and anatomy __ Alteration in the 

composition of epicuticular waxes __ Reduction of leaf surface area __ Increased thickness of leaf 

__ Shortened internodes __ Branching __ Influence of the whole plant, plant communities, and oecosystems

__ Reduction of biomass __ Reduction of crop yield __ Altered competitive balance __ Altered flowering _

_ Reduced fertility _​ 



Their sessile life style forces plants to adapt to changing environmental conditions. In general, plants respond differently to irradiation with low or high doses of UV-B, either by stimulating protection mechanisms or by activating repair mechanisms to cope with the different types of stress. The most common protective mechanism against potentially damaging irradiation is the biosynthesis of UV-absorbing compounds (Hahlbrock and Scheel, 1989). These secondary metabolites, mainly phenolic compounds, flavonoids, and hydroxycinnamate esters, accumulate in the vacuoles of epidermal cells in response to UV-B irradiation and attenuate the penetration of the UV-B range of the solar spectrum into deeper cell layers with little effect on the visible region. Therefore, humans using sunscreen with UV-absorbing agents mimic ancient plant protection responses.​ 
It is well documented that the responses to low UV-B fluence rates are in part due to transcriptome changes. The molecular underpinnings of UV-B perception and the proposed signaling events set in motion by the proposed UV-B photoreceptor(s) have been reviewed in detail (Jordan, 1996; Jansen et al., 1998; Mackerness, 2000; Brosché and Strid, 2003). In this _Update_, we summarize recent progress on dose-dependent gene expression and on the characterization on putative signaling elements linked to gene expression. In addition, recent genetic approaches have shed some light on novel components that might be involved in the perception of UV-B and in the transduction of signals generated by UV-B.​ 


* DNA DAMAGE AND REPAIR EVOKED BY HIGH FLUENCE UV-B *​ 




DNA is particularly sensitive to UV-B radiation because absorption of UV-B causes phototransformations, resulting in the production of cyclobutane pyrimidine dimers (CPDs) and pyrimidine (6-4) pyrimidinone dimers (6-4 PPs). Because DNA and RNA polymerases are not able to read through these photoproducts, their elimination is essential for DNA replication and transcription and thus for survival (Britt and May, 2003).​ 
To avoid the cytotoxic effects of UV-induced DNA damage, most organisms have developed a complex set of repair mechanisms including photoreactivation, excision, and recombination repair. Photoreactivation is a light-dependent enzymatic process  using UV-A and blue light to monomerize pyrimidine dimers: Photolyase binds to the photoproducts and then uses light energy to initiate electron transfer to break the chemical bonds of the cyclobutane ring and restore integrity of the bases. Arabidopsis contains photolyases with substrate specificity for either CPDs or 6-4 PPs, respectively (Hoffman et al., 1996; Ahmad et al., 1997). Whereas 6-4 PP photolyase protein is constitutively expressed, CPD photolyase is induced by UV-B (Waterworth et al., 2002).​ 
In cucumber (_Cucumis sativus_), CPD photolyase shows diurnal changes: Transcript levels and enzymatic activity peak 3 to 6 h into the light period, respectively, and thus are inversely correlated with the growth inhibition elicited by supplementary UV-B irradiation (Takahashi et al., 2002). It has therefore been suggested that fluctuations in CPD repair activity may contribute to alleviating the UV-B induced detrimental effects on leaf growth. Oscillations with a reduced amplitude were also observed when plants were kept in darkness during the day (Takahashi et al., 2002). However, the lack of extended time courses under constant conditions precludes conclusions on whether CPD photolyase oscillations are under endogenous control or not.​ 
CPDs and 6-4 PPs can also be removed in the dark through nucleotide excision repair through endonucleolytic cleavage, release of the damaged nucleotides, and strand resynthesis (Liu et al., 2000). This multistep process involving multiple enzymes has been found to operate with only a low capacity in plants (Gallego et al., 2000).​ 
In addition, plants respond to DNA-damaging treatments such as high doses of UV with repair by homologous recombination (Ries et al., 2000a). During UV-B irradiation, the increased homologous recombination frequency correlates with the amount of CPDs formed, and this frequency is significantly enhanced in the photolyase-deficient _uvr2_-_1_ mutant devoid of CPD-mediated photoreactivation (Ries et al., 2000b). These findings implicate homologous recombination in the removal of CPDs. Although homologous recombination in plants is generally classified as a dark repair process, it is stimulated by red but not by far-red exposure after UV-B treatment. These observations indicate that photosynthetic activity or other as yet undefined processes dependent on photosynthetic active radiation (400700 nm; compare with Fig. 1) may promote UV-B induced homologous recombination in plants (Ries et al., 2000b).​ 


* PROTECTIVE RESPONSES ARE EVOKED BY LOW DOSES OF UV-B *​ 




Low UV-B fluence rates (<1 µmol m-2 s-1) cause no or very low amounts of CPDs that are below the limit of detection but stimulate protective and photomorphogenetic responses (Batschauer et al., 1996; Kim et al., 1998; Frohnmeyer et al., 1999) that affect the plant's resistance to UV-B stress and to other biotic stress types (Kim et al., 1998; Ballaré, 2003).​ 
The most effective protection mechanism stimulated under such a light regime is the biosynthesis of flavonoids and other UV-B-absorbing phenolic components. Their physiological relevance as UV-B sunscreens was confirmed by the UV-B hypersensitive phenotype of mutants devoid of these compounds on the one hand and the increased resistance to UV radiation of mutants with enhanced flavonoid  and sinapate levels on the other hand (Li et al., 1993; Landry et al., 1995; Bieza and Lois, 2001).​ 
A similar strategy is employed by cyanobacteria to withstand deleterious UV-B radiation impinging on them. They are thought to use a special class of compounds with absorption maxima between 310 and 360 nm as UV protectants. In the filamentous and heterocystous N2-fixing _Anabaene_ sp., _Nostoc commune_, and _Scytonema_ sp. shinorine, a representative of these mycosporin-like amino acids that are defined by the presence of a cyclohexenone or cyclohexenimine chromophore conjugated with an amino acid or its imino alcohol accumulates in response to solar UV-B radiation, mostly during the daily light period (Sinha et al., 2001).​ 


* UV-B-INDUCED PHOTOMORPHOGENESIS *​ 






*General Responses*​ 
Plants grown in UV-exposed locations, i.e. at higher altitudes or geographical latitudes, are commonly more UV-B tolerant than plants grown at places with low UV-B exposure (Jordan, 1996). Such a variety of UV-B tolerance has been even shown between different Arabidopsis ecotypes (Torabinejad and Caldwell, 2000). Many morphological and anatomical changes have been reported from plants grown under long-term UV-B regimes of which the best characterized are summarized in table1.​ 
Photomorphogenesis in seedlings is largely controlled by red/far-red-absorbing phytochromes (phyAE) and by blue/UV-A-absorbing cryptochromes (Batschauer, 1999; Quail, 2002). Interestingly, low doses of UV-B also stimulate photomorphogenesis in etiolated seedlings, because the inhibition of hypocotyl elongation and opening of the apical hook are mediated independently of phytochromes and cryptochromes and exhibit a UV-B fluence response relationship (Ballaré et al., 1991, 1995; Kim et al., 1998; Suesslin and Frohnmeyer, 2003).​ 
In parsley (_Petroselinum crispum_) plants as well as in isogenic cell cultures, another UV-B-mediated responsethe biosynthesis of flavonoidshas been elaborated in detail. In this case, phytochromes and cryptochromes are modulating the UV-B response but are not sufficient to stimulate increased flavonoid levels without UV-B (Beggs et al., 1986). This response pattern is not confined to parsley but was also described for defined developmental stages of other plant species (Batschauer et al., 1996; Wade et al., 2001) as well as in cell cultures (Beggs et al., 1986).​ 
With respect to circadian rhythmicity, at least in Arabidopsis, the phytochromes phyA, phyB, phyD, and phyE as well as cryptochrome 1 and 2 convey light input to the circadian clock to synchronize the endogenous timekeeper to local time each day (Devlin, 2002; Fankhauser and Staiger, 2002). In contrast, no systematic study has been reported yet to investigate a potential influence of UV-B on the clock.​ 


*UV-B Signal Perception*​ 
The existence of UV-B receptors has been questioned for decades, although the effect of UV-B on anthocyanin biosynthesis has long been known (Arthur, 1936). Rather, the perception of UV-B radiation has been either connected to the action of phytochromes and cryptochromes, as they partially absorb UV-B, or attributed to DNA, aromatic amino acids, and phospholipids (Beggs et al., 1986). High doses of UV-B or UV-C are damaging to cellular components, and the energy of the radiation is sufficient to cause photochemical changes to a certain set of molecules. This does not involve specific cellular receptors and the deleterious effects of such radiation stimulate general stress responses such as wound signaling (Conconi et al., 1996) or repair mechanisms, i.e. homologous recombination to remove genotoxic substrates (Ries et al., 2000a). Especially the DNA molecule itself has been considered an attractive candidate for a UV-B receptor, and a number of responses in plants and animals were related to UV-B absorption by DNA, because they were maximally stimulated by wavelengths between 250 and 280 nm (Herrlich et al., 1997). However, action spectra of UV-B responses in plants revealed their maximal stimulation between 290 and 310 nm, whereas wavelengths below 290 nm inhibited these responses (Herrlich et al., 1997). In addition, a lack of correlation between the increase of DNA damage (finally caused by UV-B impinging on DNA) and UV-B-elicited changes in transcript profiles contradicts the theory that damaged DNA serves as a UV-B receptor (Kim et al., 1998; Frohnmeyer et al., 1999; Kalbin et al., 2001).​ 
The hypothesis that phytochromes and cryptochromes serve as putative UV-B receptors has also been disproven for most light responses. For example, the hypocotyl elongation response has been exclusively attributed to phytochrome- or cryptochrome action in plants (Mohr and Schäfer, 1983). Studies with mutants devoid of these photoreceptors now demonstrate that UV-B radiation independently affects the hypocotyl elongation response (Kim et al., 1998; Suesslin and Frohnmeyer, 2003). Because some UV-B responses, e.g. chalcone synthase (_CHS_) expression, can be modulated by blue or red light, there is evidence that a complex web exists between phytochrome-, cryptochrome-, and UV-B-signaling chains in cell cultures (Ohl et al., 1989) and plants (Boccalandro et al., 2001; Wade et al., 2001).​ 
The nature of UV-B receptors, however, has been not elucidated so far. In animal cells, a putative receptor seems to be located in the cytosol and might also be attached to membranes (Devary et al., 1993), which is consistent with pharmacological studies in Arabidopsis (Long and Jenkins, 1998). There is large agreement that a UV-B receptor consists of a protein with a bound pterin or flavin as chromophores (Galland and Senger, 1988; Ensminger and Schäfer, 1992). Feeding of parsley cell cultures with radioactively labeled flavins enhanced the amount of UV-B-induced flavonoid end products and has been taken as a hint that flavins might represent the chromophore of a UV-B receptor in this system (Ensminger and Schäfer, 1992).​ 
Taken together, biochemical or genetic approaches will be useful tools for the isolation of UV-B photoreceptors. However, two premises are necessary to succeed: First, a given response should be specifically stimulated by UV-B to omit possible interaction with phytochrome- or cryptochrome-mediated signaling networks. Second, only low doses of UV-B that generate no or only negligible amounts of DNA damage should be considered to exclude responses unrelated to UV-B photoreceptor action.​ 


*Transduction of UV-B Signals*​ 
Information on light-mediated signal transduction intermediates has emerged by a combination of cell physiological, biochemical, and genetic approaches. The phytochrome signal transduction pathway regulating _CHS_ expression in tomato (_Lycopersicon esculentum_) seedlings and soybean (_Glycine max_) cell cultures has been studied by microinjection and pharmacological agents (Neuhaus et al., 1993; Bowler et al., 1994). These studies indicated that activated phyA transduces the light signal to a trimeric G protein and that second messengers of this pathway include cGMP and Tyr kinases. However, although molecular approaches led to the isolation of several components involved in phyA signaling (Quail, 2002), these molecules are not obviously related with the second messengers found by microinjection studies.​ 
In contrast to the numerous phytochrome- and cryptochrome-signaling components described within the last decade, our knowledge about UV-B-mediated signal transduction is rather limited. One approach to identify such UV-B-signaling components paralleled the early phytochrome studies by using pharmacological agents in cell cultures. Parsley and Arabidopsis cell cultures strongly express _CHS_ transcripts within a few hours after UV-B irradiation. The response is much less stimulated by blue light and is completely insensitive to red and far-red irradiation, excluding a preferential action of other photoreceptors during UV-B stimulation (Christie and Jenkins, 1996; Frohnmeyer et al., 1997). In contrast to the proposed components of phytochrome-signaling pathways to _CHS_, cGMP and modulators of Tyr kinases did not affect UV-B-induced _CHS_ expression. Moreover, antagonists of calcium, calmodulin, and Ser kinases strongly affected UV-B-mediated _CHS_ transcription (Christie and Jenkins, 1996; Frohnmeyer et al., 1997), whereas they did not inhibit phytochrome-mediated _CHS_ expression (Bowler et al., 1994). These results were confirmed in soybean cell cultures that exhibit phytochrome and UV-B sensitivity with respect to _CHS_ expression and showed that both pathways act independently within a single cell (Frohnmeyer et al., 1998).​ 
The involvement of calcium in UV-B signaling was further addressed in parsley cell cultures. Millisecond UV-B pulses caused an immediate rise of cytosolic calcium lasting for more than 20 min. Increased calcium levels correlated with the subsequent stimulation of _CHS_ expression (Frohnmeyer et al., 1999). A target for calcium remains elusive so far, but a possible candidate encoding a calcium-binding protein has been found by screening for early UV-B-induced genes (Loyall et al., 2000).​ 
The participation of Ser kinases during light signal transduction in parsley cell cultures has been shown by different approaches. Irradiation of purified cytosol and membrane fractions stimulates a change of phosphorylation patterns within seconds (Harter et al., 1994a). Such a light-regulated kinase could be involved in the regulation of transcription factor activities because their transfer from the cytosol into the nucleus and their binding affinity to the light-responsive unit of the parsley _CHS_-promoter depend on the phosphorylation status (Harter et al., 1994b). A recent description of UV-B-induced mitogen-activated protein kinase activity in tomato cell cultures (Holley et al., 2003) can be taken as a further proof that kinases play a crucial role during UV-B-mediated signaling.​ 
The second messenger nitric oxide has also been implicated in UV-B-induced _CHS_ expression in Arabidopsis (Mackerness et al., 2001). However, the participation of this compound is currently a matter of debate, and definite proof may require further studies (Brosché and Strid, 2003).​ 
Investigations of other UV-B-induced events indicated that reactive oxygen species (ROS) serve as signaling components. UV-B irradiation of plant tissue itself causes the generation of ROS such as singlet oxygen, and Green and Fluhr (1995) demonstrated that the expression of pathogenesis-related proteins (PR-1) is mediated by ROS in tobacco (_Nicotiana tabacum_) leaves. In addition, more UV-B-inducible genes whose expression can be modulated by ROS scavenging have been found in Arabidopsis (Mackerness et al., 2001). Interestingly, ROS is not linked to _CHS_ expression (Green and Fluhr, 1995; Frohnmeyer et al., 1997), indicating that at least two different signaling pathways mediate UV-B-induced responses (Fig. 2). The correlation between ROS generation and UV-B-stimulated gene expression is not limited to plants. Pioneer studies in mammalian cell cultures revealed that ROS substitutes UV-B radiation as a stimulus for genes related to cancer proliferation (Devary et al., 1991; Herrlich et al., 1997).​ 


View attachment 1774308​ 

*Figure 2.* Proposed model for UV-B-mediated signal transduction. The model is modified from Brosché and Strid (2003). PR, Pathogenesis-related protein; GST, glutathione _S_-transferase; ULI3, protein isolated from a UV-light-insensitive Arabidopsis mutant.​ 






Besides the ROS-responsive pathway and calcium-sensitive pathways, a third nonspecific pathway, activated by high doses of UV-B and/or UV-C, has been proposed (Brosché and Strid, 2003). This pathway might be activated by deleterious effects of high-energy radiation and is possibly linked to wound signal transduction in plants (Conconi et al., 1996). Because the response was connected to UV, this pathway was included in the proposed model of UV-B-mediated signal transduction pathways (Fig. 2). However, the demarcation line between a nonspecific pathway stimulated by high doses of UV-B and a PR-1-specific pathway stimulated by low doses of UV-B is not clearly defined so far.​ 
Taken together, at least two independently acting UV-B-specific signal transduction cascades are present in plants that activate different sets of genes (Fig. 2). As will be discussed in the section on genetic approaches, photoreceptor or early signal transduction mutants should be therefore impaired in both of these responses.​ 


* TRANSCRIPTOME CHANGES TRIGGERED BY UV-B RADIATION *​ 




Changes in gene expression triggered by UV-B largely depend on the dose, as observed for phytochrome- and cryptochrome-mediated responses. An increasing number of studies have investigated UV-B-mediated transcriptome changes associated with the repair of DNA (Ries et al., 2000a), cell cycle control (Logemann et al., 1995), detoxification of ROS (Willekens et al., 1994), adaptation of photosynthetic capacity (for summary, see Jordan, 1996), senescence (John et al., 2001), and the production of protective pigments of phenylpropanoid origin (Beggs et al., 1986; Hahlbrock and Scheel, 1989). Alternatively, transcriptome changes were systematically monitored from plants grown in a UV-B environment in the laboratory (Brosché et al., 2002) or in the field (Casati and Walbot, 2003) using gene profiling assays.​ 
UV-B has also been shown to stimulate a complete biosynthetic pathway consisting of more than a dozen genes. Synchronous transcriptome changes of flavonoid biosynthetic genes have been first described in parsley cell cultures. Early components of this metabolic pathway are transcriptionally activated in a timely coordinated manner within a few hours (Hahlbrock and Scheel, 1989; Ohl et al., 1989; Loyall et al., 2000). Several light-responsive promoters of this pathway were analyzed (Logemann and Hahlbrock, 2002) and a number of conserved cisacting elements were described that confer light responsiveness. Some of these elements also function as light-responsive units in promoters that control the expression of homologous genes in other species (Kaulen et al., 1986; Schulze-Lefert et al., 1989; Staiger et al., 1991; Arguello-Astorga and Herrera-Estrella, 1996). A minimal light-responsive unit of the parsley _CHS_ promoter consists of one ACGT element that binds basic region/zipper domain proteins and of one motif encoding the recognition sequence of mammalian MYB factors (Weisshaar et al., 1991; Feldbruegge et al., 1997). This unit confers sensitivity to light but is not specific to UV-B. Further studies in Arabidopsis seedlings carrying reporter genes under the control of such a light-responsive unit showed increased reporter gene activity also under phytochrome- or cryptochrome-stimulating light conditions (Batschauer et al., 1996). Therefore, the specificity of responses stimulated by a certain wavelength might be determined by the presence of signaling compounds or the combination of transcription factors available in the cell of interest in addition to the architecture of light-dependent promoters. However, the large multigene families of basic region/zipper domain proteins and MYB proteins comprising about 80 and more than 100 members, respectively, in the Arabidopsis genome, make it difficult to identify the ultimate transcription factors for the regulation of specific phenylpropan and flavonoid biosynthetic enzymes by biochemical approaches.​ 
A way out of these limitations came from genetic approaches originally described from maize and subsequently adapted to Arabidopsis that were designed to find mutants with altered phenylpropan biosynthesis. A few examples of these mutants are discussed below to illustrate the complex regulatory network of transcriptome changes.​ 
While transcription factors binding to light-responsive elements are generally thought to function as activators, at least one MYB-type factor acts as a repressor in snapdragon (_Antirrhinum majus_) and Arabidopsis: Overexpression of Antirrhinum AmMYB308 in tobacco caused the repression of the phenylpropanoid biosynthetic genes cinnamate 4-hydroxylase (C4H) and 4-coumaric acid ligase (Tamagnone et al., 1998). The identification of an Arabidopsis mutant deficient in the AmMYB308 ortholog AtMYB4 resolved the phenomenon. The mutant contains elevated levels of sinapoyl malate due to overexpression of C4H (Jin et al., 2000). As a consequence, the plant is more tolerant to UV-B. In wild-type plants, AtMYB308 transcripts are present in white light but rapidly decline upon UV-B irradiation. The concomitant de-repression of C4H seems to be an important mechanism for acclimation to UV-B.​ 


* GENETIC APPROACHES TO STUDY UV-B SIGNALLING *​ 




Screens for Arabidopsis mutants with altered sensitivity to a given wavelength of the solar spectrum have been powerful approaches to understand detailed aspects of photomorphogenesis. Such mutants turned out to be either defective in the corresponding phytochromes and blue/UV-A photoreceptors or in the cognate signal transduction compounds (Batschauer, 1999; Quail, 2002).​ 
In the UV-B range, genetic screens were mainly designed to identify hypersensitive mutants with reduced tolerance to UV-B by focusing on the identification of plants defective in the biosynthesis of phenolic sunscreens or DNA repair. The _uvr2_-_1_ mutant is impaired in the CPD photolyase gene _PHR1_, and the _uvr_-_3_ mutant has a nonsense mutation in the 6-4 photolyase gene and is defective in photoreactivation of 6-4 PPs. Notably, both of these mutants are hypersensitive to high doses of UV-B (Landry et al., 1997; Nakajima et al., 1998). More recently, genes involved in nucleotide excision repair were identified, and the combined action of these components provides a detailed picture of the mechanisms underlying DNA repair (Gallego et al., 2000; Liu et al., 2000; Britt and May, 2003).​ 
In contrast, mutants resistant to UV-B (hyposensitive or insensitive) have rarely been described so far. Among these, the _UV-B insensitive 1_ mutant was identified by virtue of its rapid growth under UV-B (Tanaka et al., 2002). The increased resistance correlated strongly with elevated photoreactivation of CPDs and elevated dark repair of 6-4 PPs. The _PHR1_ transcript encoding CPD photolyase was present at higher levels than in wild type both under white-light conditions and after exposure to UV-B. Although the mutation has not yet been linked to the gene, it is predicted to represent a negative regulator of the two DNA repair pathways (Tanaka et al., 2002).​ 
The high UV-B tolerance of another mutant with a resistant phenotype under elevated UV-B, _UV tolerant 1_, was based on increased basal levels of UV-absorbing flavonoids and sinapate esters. The elevated accumulation of phenolic sunscreens may at least partly be caused by a constitutively elevated _CHS_ transcript level (Bieza and Lois, 2001). Although the mutation has not been located yet, the correlation between increased levels of UV-absorbing pigments and UV-B resistance has been proven again.​ 
In contrast to the mutants discussed above that prove the importance of phenolic compounds or of an intact DNA repair system for protection against damaging UV-B, no mutant deficient in a UV-B receptor has been identified so far. The failure to recover such mutants may be due to the choice of light conditions. Screens carried out under UV-B-supplemented white light, which is absorbed by all photoreceptors, may lead to masking of a true UV-B response by other light responses, and high fluence rates of UV-B cause DNA damage that may negatively affect the response of interest. In contrast, low UV-B doses are not affecting other photoreceptors and cause negligible amounts of DNA damage. Physiological studies with several plant species proved that these low UV-B doses are sufficient to confer photomorphogenesis, i.e. the inhibition of hypocotyl elongation or apical hook opening in etiolated seedlings (Ballaré et al., 1991; Kim et al., 1998; Suesslin and Frohnmeyer, 2003). Such low doses of UV-B were used to identify mutants with defects in UV-B perception or signal transduction, and the results are summarized below (Suesslin and Frohnmeyer, 2003).​ 
Dark-grown seedlings were irradiated with UV-B for 5 min d-1, at a fluence rate that was sufficient to inhibit hypocotyl elongation but was too weak to stimulate flavonoid biosynthesis or increased DNA damage. To ensure that elevated levels of pyrimidine dimers are excluded by this treatment, the hypocotyl elongation was also determined in photolyase-deficient mutants that strongly respond to DNA-damaging irradiation (Kim et al., 1998). Under our screening conditions, no phenotype appeared in the _uvr2_-_1_ mutant.​ 
Several UV-B hyposensitive _uli_ mutants were identified from T-DNA collections that exhibited a 50% longer hypocotyl compared with wild-type seedlings. The defect was specific to UV-B and was not attributable to phytochrome or cryptochrome action, because all _uli_ mutants were indistinguishable from the wild type after far-red, red, blue, or UV-A treatment. _Uli3_ was not only affected in its hypocotyl elongation but was also impaired in _CHS_ and _PR_-_1_ gene expression after irradiation with continuous UV-B. The _ULI3_ gene is predicted to encode an 80-kD protein with 27% homology to human diacyl glycerol kinases. However, although a conserved 50-amino acid diacyl glycerol-binding domain is present in ULI3, no obvious conserved kinase domains were found. _ULI3_ mRNA is already present at low levels in darkness and strongly stimulated by UV wavelength in seedlings. The protein is located in the outer cell layers of cotyledons and hypocotyls but not in roots. Within the cells, it was preferentially localized in the cytosol. Small amounts were attached to membranes. Overall, the phenotypes of _uli3_ mutants in combination with the spatial and temporal expression pattern fit the hypothesis that ULI3 is a component of a UV-B-specific signaling pathway. Although _PR_-_1_ and _CHS_ expression are mediated by different signal transduction pathways, both are affected in _uli3_ mutants. We therefore propose that ULI3 must be an early component of a signaling cascade and might be closely linked to a UV-B receptor (Fig. 2).​ 


* CONCLUSIONS *​ 




UV-B radiation causes a multitude of responses that are summarized as low- and high-fluence responses similar to phytochrome responses (Kim et al., 1998). Because five different phytochromes and several blue/UV-A-light receptors are present in Arabidopsis that confer light intensity-dependent responses, the question arises whether one hypothesized UV-B photoreceptor is sufficient to mediate all responses. In analogy to phytochromes and cryptochromes, distinct low- and high-fluence responses could be also sensed by different UV-B receptors. A hint comes from the residual sensitivity to UV-B in _uli3_ mutants. More mutants with specific defects in UV-B perception and signal transduction are needed to address this question. Generally, the strong relationship of photomorphogenetic responses, DNA damage, and UV-B radiation should be kept in mind. Our increasing knowledge about UV-B-related responses in Arabidopsis (Boccalandro et al., 2001) will enable us to design new screens to isolate mutants with a defective UV-B receptor.​ 


* ACKNOWLEDGMENTS *​ 




We apologize to our colleagues whose work could not be cited due to space constraints. We are indebted to two anonymous reviewers for constructive criticism on the manuscript. We thank Inge Werner (University of California, Davis) for critical reading of the manuscript and Ulrike Ruthmann for assembling the manuscript.​ 
Received July 11, 2003; returned for revision August 5, 2003; accepted October 2, 2003.​ 


* FOOTNOTES  *​ 




www.plantphysiol.org/cgi/doi/10.1104/pp.103.030049.​ 
1 This work was partially supported by the German-Israelian Foundation (grant to H.F.). ​ 
* Corresponding author; e-mail [email protected]; fax 497612032673.​ 


* LITERATURE CITED *​ 




*Ahmad M, Jarillo JA, Klimczak LJ, Landry LG, Peng T, Last RL, Cashmore AR* (1997) An enzyme similar to animal type II photolyases mediates photoreactivation in _Arabidopsis_. Plant Cell *9:* 199-207[Abstract]​ 
*Arguello-Astorga GR, Herrera-Estrella LR* (1996) Ancestral multipartite units in light-responsive plant promoters have structural features correlating with specific phototransduction pathways. Plant Physiol *112:* 1151-1166[Abstract]​ 
*Arthur JM* (1936) Radiation and anthocyanin pigments. _In_ BM Duggan, ed, Effects of Radiation, Vol 2. McGraw-Hill, New York, pp 1109-1118​ 
*Ballaré CL* (2003) Stress under the sun: spotlight on ultraviolet-B responses. Plant Physiol *132:* 1725-1727[Free Full Text]​ 
*Ballaré CL, Barnes PW, Flint SD* (1995) Inhibition of hypocotyl elongation by ultraviolet-B radiation in de-etiolating tomato seedlings. Physiol Plant *93:* 584-592[CrossRef]​ 
*Ballaré C, Barnes PW, Kendsrick RE* (1991) Photomorphogenic effects of UV-B radiation on hypocotyls elongation in de-etiolating tomato seedlings: I. The photoreceptor. Physiol Plant *93:* 584-658[CrossRef]​ 
*Batschauer A* (1999) Light perception in higher plants. Cell Mol Life Sci *55:* 153-165[CrossRef][Medline]​ 
*Batschauer A, Rocoll M, Kaiser T, Nagatani A, Furuya M, Schäfer E* (1996) Blue and UV-A-light-regulated CHS expression in _Arabidopsis_ independent of phytochrome A and phytochrome B. Plant J *9:* 63-69​ 
*Beggs C, Wellmann E, Grisebach H* (1986) Photocontrol of flavonoid synthesis. _In_ RE Kendsrick, G Kronenberg, eds, Photomorphogenesis in Plants. Nijhoff/W. Junk Publishers, Dordrecht, The Netherlands, pp 467-499​ 
*Bieza K, Lois R* (2001) An _Arabidopsis_ mutant tolerant to lethal ultraviolet-B levels shows constitutively elevated accumulation of flavonoids and other phenolics. Plant Physiol *126:* 1105-1115[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Boccalandro H, Mazza C, Mazzella M, Casal J, Ballaré C* (2001) Ultraviolet B radiation enhances a phytochrome-B-mediated photomorphogenic response in _Arabidopsis_. Plant Physiol *126:* 780-788[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Bowler C, Neuhaus G, Yamagata H, Chua NH* (1994) Cyclic GMP and calcium mediate phytochrome phototransduction. Cell *77:* 73-81[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Britt AB, May GD* (2003) Re-engineering plant gene targeting. Trends Plant Sci *8:* 90-95[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Brosché M, Schuler M, Kalbina I, Connor L, Strid A* (2002) Gene regulation by low level UV-B radiation: identification by DNA array analysis. Photochem Photobiol Sci *1:* 656-664[CrossRef][Medline]​ 
*Brosché M, Strid A* (2003) Molecular events following perception of ultraviolet-B radiation by plants. Physiol Plant *117:* 1-10[CrossRef]​ 
*Caldwell MM, Ballare CL, Bornman JF, Flint SD, Bjorn LO, Teramura AH, Kulandaivelu G, Tevini M* (2003) Terrestrial ecosystems, increased solar ultraviolet radiation and interactions with other climatic change factors. Photochem Photobiol Sci *2:* 29-38[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Casati P, Walbot V* (2003) Gene expression profiling in response to ultraviolet radiation in maize genotypes with varying flavonoid content. Plant Physiol *132:* 1739-1754[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Christie JM, Jenkins GI* (1996) Distinct UV-B and UV-A/blue light signal transduction pathways induce chalcone synthase gene expression in Arabidopsis cells. Plant Cell *8:* 1555-1567[Abstract]​ 
*Conconi A, Miquel M, Browse JA, Ryan CA* (1996) Intracellular levels of free linolenic and linoleic acids increase in tomato leaves in response to wounding. Plant Physiol *111:* 797-803[Abstract]​ 
*Devary Y, Gottlieb RA, Lau LF, Karin M* (1991) Rapid and preferential activation of the c-jun gene during the mammalian UV response. Mol Cell Biol *11:* 2804-2811[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Devary Y, Rosette C, DiDonato J, Karin M* (1993) NF-kappa B activation by ultraviolet light not dependent on a nuclear signal. Science *261:* 1442-1445[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Devlin PF* (2002) Signs of the time: environmental input to the circadian clock. J Exp Bot *53:* 1535-1550[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Ensminger P, Schäfer E* (1992) Blue and UV-B light photoreceptors in parsley cells. Photochem Photobiol *55:* 437-447​ 
*Fankhauser C, Staiger D* (2002) Photoreceptors in _Arabidopsis thaliana_: light perception, signal transduction and entrainment of the endogenous clock. Planta *216:* 1-16[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Feldbruegge M, Sprenger M, Hahlbrock K, Weisshaar B* (1997) _Pc_MYB1, a novel plant protein containing a DNA-binding domain with one MYB repeat, interacts _in vivo_ with a light-regulatory promoter unit. Plant J *11:* 1079-1093[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Frohnmeyer H, Bowler C, Schäfer E* (1997) Evidence for some signal transduction elements involved in UV-light-dependent responses in parsley protoplast. J Exp Bot *48:* 739-750​ 
*Frohnmeyer H, Bowler C, Zhu JK, Yamagata H, Schäfer E, Chuan NH* (199 Different roles for calcium and calmodulin in phytochrome- and UV-regulated expression of chalcone synthase. Plant J *13:* 763-772[CrossRef]​ 
*Frohnmeyer H, Loyall L, Blatt MR, Grabov A* (1999) Millisecond UV-B irradiation evokes prolonged elevation of cytosolic-free Ca2+ and stimulates gene expression in transgenic parsley cell cultures. Plant J *20:* 109-118[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Galland P, Senger H* (198 The role of pterins in the photoperception and metabolism in plants. Photochem Photobiol *48:* 811-820[Web of Science]​ 
*Gallego F, Fleck O, Li A, Wyrzykowska J, Tinland B* (2000) AtRAD1, a plant homologue of human and yeast nucleotide excision repair endonucleases, is involved in dark repair of UV damages and recombination. Plant J *21:* 507-518[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Green R, Fluhr R* (1995) UV-B-induced PR-1 accumulation is mediated by active oxygen species. Plant Cell *7:* 203-212[Abstract]​ 
*Hahlbrock K, Scheel D* (1989) Physiology and molecular biology of phenylpropanoid metabolism. Annu Rev Plant Phys Plant Mol Biol *40:* 347-369[CrossRef][Web of Science]​ 
*Harter K, Frohnmeyer H, Kircher S, Kunkel T, Muhlbauer S, Schäfer E* (1994a) Light induces rapid changes of the phosphorylation pattern in the cytosol of evacuolated parsley protoplasts. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA *91:* 5038-5048[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Harter K, Kircher S, Frohnmeyer H, Krenz M, Nagy F, Schäfer E* (1994b) Light-regulated modification and nuclear translocation of cytosolic G-box binding factors in parsley. Plant Cell *6:* 545-559[Abstract]​ 
*Herrlich P, Blattner C, Knebel A, Bender K, Rahmsdorf HJ* (1997) Nuclear and non-nuclear targets of genotoxic agents in the induction of gene expression: shared principles in yeast, rodents, man and plants. Biol Chem *378:* 1217-1229[Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Hoffman PD, Batschauer A, Hays JB* (1996) PHH1, a novel gene from _Arabidopsis thaliana_ that encodes a protein similar to plant blue-light photoreceptors and microbial photolyases. Mol Gen Genet *253:* 259-265[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Holley SR, Yalamanchili RD, Moura DS, Ryan CA, Stratmann JW* (2003) Convergence of signaling pathways induced by systemin, oligosaccharide elicitors, and ultraviolet-B radiation at the level of mitogen-activated protein kinases in _Lycopersicon peruvianum_ suspension-cultured cells. Plant Physiol *132:* 1728-1738[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Jansen MAK, Gaba V, Greenberg BM* (199 Higher plants and UV-B radiation: balancing damage, repair and acclimation. Trends Plant Sci *3:* 131-135​ 
*Jin H, Cominelli E, Baile P, Parr A, Mehrtens F, Jones J, Tonelli C, Weisshaar B, Martin C* (2000) Transcriptional repression by AtMYB4 controls production of UV-protecting sunscreens in _Arabidopsis_. EMBO J *22:* 6150-6161[CrossRef]​ 
*John CF, Morris K, Jordan BR, Thomas B, Mackerness S* (2001) Ultraviolet-B exposure leads to up-regulation of senescence-associated genes in _Arabidopsis thaliana_. J Exp Bot *52:* 1367-1373[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Jordan BR* (1996) The effects of ultraviolet-B radiation on plants: a molecular perspective. Adv Bot Res *22:* 98-138​ 
*Kalbin G, Hidema J, Brosché M, Kumagai T, Bornman JF, Strid A* (2001) UV-B-induced DNA damage and expression of defence genes under UV-B stress: tissue-specific molecular marker analysis in leaves. Plant Cell Environ *24:* 983-990[CrossRef]​ 
*Kaulen H, Schell J, Kreuzaler F* (1986) Light-induced expression of the chimeric chalcone-synthase NPT II gene in tobacco cells. EMBO J *5:* 1-8[Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Kim BC, Tenessen D, Last R* (199 UV-B-induced photomorphogenesis in _Arabidopsis thaliana_. Plant J *15:* 667-674[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Landry L, Chapple C, Last R* (1995) _Arabidopsis_ mutants lacking phenolic sunscreens exhibit enhanced ultraviolet-B injury and oxidative damage. Plant Physiol *109:* 1159-1166[Abstract]​ 
*Landry L, Stapleton AE, Lim J, Hoffman P, Hays JB, Walbot V* (1997) An _Arabidopsis_ photolyase mutant is hypersensitive to ultraviolet-B radiation. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA *94:* 328-332[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Li J, Ou-Lee T, Raba R, Amudson R, Last R* (1993) _Arabidopsis_ flavonoid mutants are hypersensitive to UV-B irradiation. Plant Cell *5:* 171-179[Abstract]​ 
*Liu Z, Hossain GS, Islas-Osuna MA, Mitchell DL, Mount DW* (2000) Repair of UV damage in plants by nucleotide excision repair: _Arabidopsis_ UVH1 DNA repair gene is a homolog of _Saccharomyces cerevisiae_ Rad1. Plant J *21:* 519-528[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Logemann E, Hahlbrock K* (2002) Crosstalk among stress responses in plants: pathogen defense overrides UV protection through an inversely regulated ACE/ACE type of light-responsive gene promoter unit. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA *99:* 2428-2432[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Logemann E, Wu SC, Schröder J, Schmelzer E, Somissich IE, Hahlbrock K* (1995) Gene activation by UV Light, fungal elicitor or fungal infection in _Petroselinum crispum_ is correlated with repression of cell cycle-related genes. Plant J *8:* 865-876[Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Long JC, Jenkins GI* (199 Involvement of plasma membrane redox activity and calcium homeostasis in the UV-B and UV-A/blue light induction of gene expression in _Arabidopsis_. Plant Cell *10:* 2077-2086[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Loyall L, Uchida K, Furuya M, Frohnmeyer H* (2000) Gluthatione and a UV light induced gluthatione _S_-transferase are involved in signaling to chalcone synthase in cell cultures. Plant Cell *12:* 1939-1950[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Mackerness S* (2000) Plant responses to ultraviolet-B (UV-B:280320 nm) stress: What are the key regulators? Plant Growth Regul *37:* 27-39​ 
*Mackerness S, John CF, Jordan BR, Thomas B* (2001) Early signalling componets in ultraviolet-B responses: distinct roles for different reactive oxygen species and nitric oxide. FEBS Lett *489:* 237-242[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Mohr H, Schäfer E* (1983) Photoperception and deetiolation. Phil Trans R Soc Lond B *303:* 489-501​ 
*Nakajima S, Sugiyama M, Iwai S, Hitomi K, Otoshi E, Kim S, Jiang CZ, Todo T, Britt AB, Yamamoto K* (199 Cloning and characterization of a gene (UVR3) required for photorepair of 64 photoproducts in _Arabidopsis thaliana_. Nucleic Acids Res *26:* 638-644[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Neuhaus G, Bowler C, Kern R, Chua NH* (1993) Calcium/calmodulin-dependent and -independent phytochrome signal transduction pathways. Cell *73:* 937-952[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Ohl S, Hahlbrock K, Schäfer E* (1989) A stable blue-light-derived signal modulates ultraviolet-light-induced activation of the chalcone-synthase gene in cultured parsley cells. Planta *177:* 228-236[CrossRef][Web of Science]​ 
*Pyle JA* (1996) Global ozone depletion: observation and theory. _In_ PJ Lumbsden, ed, Plants and UV-B. Responses to Environmental Change. Cambridge University Press, Cambridge, pp 3-12​ 
*Quail PH* (2002) Phytochrome photosensory signalling networks. Nat Rev Mol Cell Biol *3:* 85-93[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Ries G, Buchholz G, Frohnmeyer H, Hohn B* (2000b) UV-damage-mediated induction of homologous recombination in _Arabidopsis_ is dependent on photosynthetically active radiation. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA *97:* 13425-13429[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Ries G, Heller W, Puchta H, Sandermann H, Seidlitz HK, Hohn B* (2000a) Elevated UV-B radiation reduces genome stability in plants. Nature *406:* 98-101[CrossRef][Medline]​ 
*Schulze-Lefert P, Becker-André M, Schulz W, Hahlbrock K, Dangl JL* (1989) Functional architecture of the light-responsive chalcone synthase promoter from parsley. Plant Cell *1:* 707-714[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Sinha RP, Klisch M, Helbling EW, Häder DP* (2001) Induction of mycosporine-like amino acids (MAAs) in cyanobacteria by solar ultraviolet-B radiation. J Photochem Photobiol *60:* 129-135[CrossRef]​ 
*Staiger D, Becker F, Schell J, Koncz C, Palme K* (1991) Purification of tobacco nuclear proteins binding to a CACGTG motif of the chalcone synthase promoter by DNA affinity chromatography. Eur J Biochem *199:* 519-527[Medline]​ 
*Suesslin C, Frohnmeyer H* (2003) An _Arabidopsis_ mutant defective in UV-B light-mediated responses. Plant J *33:* 1-11[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Takahashi S, Nakajima N, Saji H, Kondo N* (2002) Diurnal change of cucumber CPD photolyase gene (_CsPHR_) expression and its physiological role in growth under UV-B irradiation. Plant Cell Physiol *43:* 342-349[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Tamagnone L, Merida A, Parr A, Mackay S, Culianez-Macia FA, Roberts K, Martin C* (199 The AmMYB308 and AmMYB330 transcription factors from antirrhinum regulate phenylpropanoid and lignin biosynthesis in transgenic tobacco. Plant Cell *10:* 135-154[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Tanaka A, Sakamoto A, Ishigaki Y, Nikaido O, Sun G, Hase Y, Shikazono N, Tano S, Watanabe H* (2002) An ultraviolet-B-resistant mutant with enhanced DNA repair in _Arabidopsis_. Plant Physiol *129:* 64-71[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Torabinejad J, Caldwell MM* (2000) Inheritance of UV-B tolerance in seven ecotypes of _Arabidopsis thaliana_ L. Heynh. and their F1 hybrids. J Hered *91:* 228-233[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Wade HK, Bibikova TN, Valentine WJ, Jenkins GI* (2001) Interactions within a network of phytochrome, cryptochrome and UV-B phototransduction pathways regulate chalcone synthase gene expression in Arabidopsis leaf tissue. Plant J *25:* 675-685[CrossRef][Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Waterworth WM, Jiang Q, West CE, Nikaido M, Bray CM* (2002) Characterization of _Arabidopsis_ photolyase enzymes and analysis of their role in protection from ultraviolet-B radiation. J Exp Bot *53:* 1005-1015[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Weisshaar B, Armstrong GA, Block A, da Costa e Silva O, Hahlbrock K* (1991) Light-inducible and constitutively expressed DNA-binding proteins recognizing a plant promoter element with functional relevance in light responsiveness. EMBO J *10:* 1777-1786[Web of Science][Medline]​ 
*Willekens H, Van Camp W, Van Montagu M, Inzé D, Langebartels C, Sandermann HJ* (1994) Ozone, sulfur dioxide, and ultraviolet B have similar effects on mRNA accumulation of antioxidant genes in _Nicotiana plumbaginifolia_ L. Plant Physiol *106:* 1007-1014[Abstract]​ 
*Xiong FS, Day TA* (2001) Effect of solar ultraviolet-




radiation during springtime ozone depletion on photosynthesis and biomass production of antarctic vascular plants. Plant Physiol *125:* 738-751[Abstract/Free Full Text]​ 
*Articles citing this article*​ 


Ultraviolet-B-induced flavonoid accumulation in Betula pendula leaves is dependent upon nitrate reductase-mediated nitric oxide signaling Tree Physiol 2011 0: tpr070v1-tpr070. 



Abstract
Full Text​
Full Text (PDF)​

Perception of UV-B by the Arabidopsis UVR8 Protein Science 2011 332: 103-106.​



Abstract

Full Text​
Full Text (PDF)​
UV Radiation-Responsive Proteins in Rice Leaves: A Proteomic Analysis Plant Cell Physiol 2011 52: 306-316. 




Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Plant L10 Ribosomal Proteins Have Different Roles during Development and Translation under Ultraviolet-B Stress Plant Physiol. 2010 153: 1878-1894.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
The Molecular and Physiological Responses of Physcomitrella patens to Ultraviolet-B Radiation Plant Physiol. 2010 153: 1123-1134.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Arabidopsis Cockayne Syndrome A-Like Proteins 1A and 1B Form a Complex with CULLIN4 and Damage DNA Binding Protein 1A and Regulate the Response to UV Irradiation Plant Cell 2010 22: 2353-2369.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
ROOT UV-B SENSITIVE2 Acts with ROOT UV-B SENSITIVE1 in a Root Ultraviolet B-Sensing Pathway Plant Physiol. 2009 150: 1902-1915.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Role of root UV-B sensing in Arabidopsis early seedling development Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA 2008 105: 21039-21044.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
UV-Induced DNA Damage Promotes Resistance to the Biotrophic Pathogen Hyaloperonospora parasitica in Arabidopsis Plant Physiol. 2008 148: 1021-1031.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Histone Acetylation and Chromatin Remodeling Are Required for UV-B-Dependent Transcriptional Activation of Regulated Genes in Maize Plant Cell 2008 20: 827-842.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
UV-B Signaling Pathways with Different Fluence-Rate Response Profiles Are Distinguished in Mature Arabidopsis Leaf Tissue by Requirement for UVR8, HY5, and HYH Plant Physiol. 2008 146: 576-588.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Interaction of the Arabidopsis UV-B-Specific Signaling Component UVR8 with Chromatin Mol Plant 2008 1: 118-128.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
SAD2, an Importin -Like Protein, Is Required for UV-B Response in Arabidopsis by Mediating MYB4 Nuclear Trafficking Plant Cell 2007 19: 3805-3818.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
UV-B Promotes Rapid Nuclear Translocation of the Arabidopsis UV-B Specific Signaling Component UVR8 and Activates Its Function in the Nucleus Plant Cell 2007 19: 2662-2673.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Phototropins and Neochrome1 Mediate Nuclear Movement in the Fern Adiantum capillus-veneris Plant Cell Physiol 2007 48: 892-896.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Suppression subtractive hybridization identifies genes induced in response to UV-B irradiation in apple skin: isolation of a putative UDP-glucose 4-epimerase J Exp Bot 2007 58: 1825-1834.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Ultraviolet A-specific induction of anthocyanin biosynthesis in the swollen hypocotyls of turnip (Brassica rapa) J Exp Bot 2007 58: 1771-1781.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
CONSTITUTIVELY PHOTOMORPHOGENIC1 Is Required for the UV-B Response in Arabidopsis Plant Cell 2006 18: 1975-1990.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
Cryptochrome 1 from Brassica napus Is Up-Regulated by Blue Light and Controls Hypocotyl/Stem Growth and Anthocyanin Accumulation Plant Physiol. 2006 141: 61-74.​ 



Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)
A UV-B-specific signaling component orchestrates plant UV protection Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA 2005 102: 18225-18230.​ 



Abstract​
Full Text​
Full Text (PDF)​


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 7, 2011)

Whoa. I'm gonna have to come back later to read that... 

whole lotta info there.


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

very kewl. been working on a single clone she is about 3 weeks old now, but i have topped like 3 times unintentionally trying to super crop, she is monster cropped too so the shoots grow right back.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Whoa. I'm gonna have to come back later to read that...
> 
> whole lotta info there.


*most of this information was gathered by a NASA think-tank...  --cant go wrong w/ those guys growing for ya, lol


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 7, 2011)

*.nypd said:*_*my question was more along the lines 'is sunlight absolutely ideal?' (in a theoretical sense) or could there be some set up that allows the plant to be more productive growing buds/thc. Sure (genetic) evolution tended to have the plant adapt for the sunlight. But (genetic) evolution also made humans adapt for the outside environment (at least originally), but we seem to live much more productively in houses: which are synthetically created conditions (that don't occur in nature, although they do mirror aspects of nature) that allow us to live 'better' (or do they?). Or if you look at a humans ability to 'grow' knowledge (somewhat similar to cannabis' ability to grow thc-they both rely partially on genetics and partially on environment... haha) evolution (genetic) did favor this and the smartest tended to survive. But with the advent of schools (also synthetically created) human's ability to 'grow' knowledge expanded tremendously. Could the same apply for cannabis? even though it evolved/adapted to sunlight specifically, could we create a more controlled environment that is more productive for its growth?

it seems to me to be the same as the argument between people who think we need to go back to the way nature intended it, and people that think we need to replace all of nature that we can with 'better' technology. (As is usually the case) I would guess that the ideal lies somewhere in the middle; utilizing technology and nature together to come to the 'ideal' solution... idk... im on vacation with my family so i havent been smoking weed for a while... maybe its making me over think this lol... ugh i hope i dont get flamed for this 

*_*Very interesting thoughts. My take is that while housing has helped, chemtrails, the electrical grid, EMF/RMF, PLUS, water purification ingredients (chlorine, ammonia, flouride) depleted agriculture soil, GMO seeds... more than offset the gains. **We have been systematically dumbed down, and healthed down for decades*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> *.nypd said:*_*my question was more along the lines 'is sunlight absolutely ideal?' (in a theoretical sense) or could there be some set up that allows the plant to be more productive growing buds/thc. Sure (genetic) evolution tended to have the plant adapt for the sunlight. But (genetic) evolution also made humans adapt for the outside environment (at least originally), but we seem to live much more productively in houses: which are synthetically created conditions (that don't occur in nature, although they do mirror aspects of nature) that allow us to live 'better' (or do they?). Or if you look at a humans ability to 'grow' knowledge (somewhat similar to cannabis' ability to grow thc-they both rely partially on genetics and partially on environment... haha) evolution (genetic) did favor this and the smartest tended to survive. But with the advent of schools (also synthetically created) human's ability to 'grow' knowledge expanded tremendously. Could the same apply for cannabis? even though it evolved/adapted to sunlight specifically, could we create a more controlled environment that is more productive for its growth?
> 
> it seems to me to be the same as the argument between people who think we need to go back to the way nature intended it, and people that think we need to replace all of nature that we can with 'better' technology. (As is usually the case) I would guess that the ideal lies somewhere in the middle; utilizing technology and nature together to come to the 'ideal' solution... idk... im on vacation with my family so i havent been smoking weed for a while... maybe its making me over think this lol... ugh i hope i dont get flamed for this
> 
> *_*Very interesting thoughts. My take is that while housing has helped, chemtrails, the electrical grid, EMF/RMF, PLUS, water purification ingredients (chlorine, ammonia, flouride) depleted agriculture soil, GMO seeds... more than offset the gains. **We have been systematically dumbed down, and healthed down for decades*


*your on the yellow brick road.. stay the course


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok i still haven't found the info on uvb radiation and envirolite cfl's but i did find research relating to the fact that just two twenty min a day lights on from some uvb lights is good enough to increase thc etc etc and longer light periods make little more difference.

Maybe its been covered on this thread already but thoughts and feedback on this would be good. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

mugan said:


> very kewl. been working on a single clone she is about 3 weeks old now, but i have topped like 3 times unintentionally trying to super crop, she is monster cropped too so the shoots grow right back.


*soft hands baby  hahaha.. i just feel the crunch/snap between my thumbs... mMmmm SC'n


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Ok i still haven't found the info on uvb radiation and envirolite cfl's but i did find research relating to the fact that just two twenty min a day lights on from some uvb lights is good enough to increase thc etc etc and longer light periods make little more difference.
> 
> Maybe its been covered on this thread already but thoughts and feedback on this would be good. Peace


*this is the RIU Ultra Violet "thinktank"... so if its relevant in some way, please do share 


--cheers


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 7, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Ok i still haven't found the info on uvb radiation and envirolite cfl's but i did find research relating to the fact that just two twenty min a day lights on from some uvb lights is good enough to increase thc etc etc and longer light periods make little more difference.
> 
> Maybe its been covered on this thread already but thoughts and feedback on this would be good. Peace


Humans should get 15 minutes of sun every day. Where this is difficult (like winter) then large doses of vitamin D will offset. Based on this, I am inclined to believe no more than 2xs a day @ lights on/off. The question I have is where to place the light.... if it doesn't have a wide radiation pattern, how much of a benefit is it?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 7, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Humans should get 15 minutes of sun every day. Where this is difficult (like winter) then large doses of vitamin D will offset. Based on this, I am inclined to believe no more than 2xs a day @ lights on/off. The question I have is where to place the light.... if it doesn't have a wide radiation pattern, how much of a benefit is it?


So i dont need to run UVB lights all day long just couple of short burst.

What is the difference between a low dose of uvb for a long time and a high dose of uvb for a short time with marijuana plants? Is one way better than the other. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> So i dont need to run UVB lights all day long just couple of short burst.
> 
> What is the difference between a low dose of uvb for a long time and a high dose of uvb for a short time with marijuana plants? Is one way better than the other. Peace


*ive noticed longer uvb exposure times & higher doses 'stunt(s)' flower production in some sativa dom strains, tho indys seem to be able to take uvb stress tests better... 

--low dose expo just triggers stress-like reponses from MJ, --in-turn ..slightly increases terpene/oil/resin production (just an early observation)


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

haha i have Tyrone's hands . TWITCHY AS FuCK.. and i didn't even have to do crack in a can to get like that


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Its quite a complicated subject i am realising, many different considerations, nothing involving growing weed ever seems that straight forward or is it just us stoners like to overcomplicate things.

I will keep on looking for the envirolite uvb emissions, good thread, learnt a lot. Peace


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 7, 2011)

You gonna flower them things like that Canna?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Its quite a complicated subject i am realising, many different considerations, nothing involving growing weed ever seems that straight forward or is it just us stoners like to overcomplicate things.
> 
> I will keep on looking for the envirolite uvb emissions, good thread, learnt a lot. Peace


* a lil bit of both lol.. stoners do love their science projects 

--goodluck w/ the enviro bulbs.. looked into to it also, negative on the uv-b for it


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> You gonna flower them things like that Canna?


*yup  .. no nutes either, i just wanna see what happens when the plant is left w/ nothing than just aerated h20.. should be interesting to see.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 7, 2011)

We'll see about the enviros once i find the relevant info but i am inclined to believe you just i wont take no ones word for things, best way to learn imo and yer stoners do love their science projects, wish i had paid a lot more attention at school science now, in heinsight i would have done the relevant degrees but who knew i was gona turn out a stoner!lol! Peace


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 7, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> How do you like the Adjust-a-Wing? That was my first reflector choice when I decided to try cmh, but I haven't bought one yet.


They're great if you have the ventilation. The hottest my basement gets is 76* and that is only after a couple weeks of 95-100* temps. Usually 74* is tops. It also drops to ~52* in the winter.

Now, I try and do runs only in the fall and spring when it's in the mid to upper 60's and not concern myself with heating or cooling. Actually, the cooling is easy compared to paying for heat, since I used blue flame Aladdin heaters for both heat and the CO2. The cost of kero is crazy now.

I've heard MI gets sorta cool, so it might work out well for you. LOL If you decide to go that route, LMK and I'll point you in the right direction.

Wet


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahaha seriously lol, damn haha its been four days and my stupid husk wont come off of my seed, on the plus side my buddy called hes selling his lumatek 600 ballast and co2 gen for 300 looks like i got a new ballast and co2 generator MUAHAHAHAHAHHA


*funny... got a friend who called me up asking if i knew anyone looking for 600w lumateks (used for 3 cycles) ... hahaha. 

---just picked up some phantom 600ws ..gonna give 1ks a break for now.. give 600ws a go~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea i did some math the other day and found that even 2 600w ballasts doesnt use as much power as a single 1k trip on that huh? GPW with a 600w is way better 1k's are just overkill for anything but a serious warehouse IMO. Ill stick to 1k's haha, the best part is both of the generator and ballast only one cycle =)
> 
> contemplating getting some tweezers and crackin that husk tonight when lights come back on, heres hopin its off a lil more than earlier so i can get it off easy, stupid thing feels like a rock and it i dont wanna rip off my precious cotelydons.
> 
> I wanna see a doo doo tea recipe specifically for removing seed husk lol


*well doo-doo does have the microorganisms to help aid seedlings during their transitions 

--the recipes are a secret... and i dont wana share [email protected]@@!!!! hhaha j/k

ill post when im done being lazy, goodluck on that LOL.. :Þ


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Its the ADD man i know it you start the long ass post then walk away to smoke a bowl and shut down the comp i do it all the time, heres what u do smoke some before you post lol then post HAHAHAHA
> 
> jk you lazy man lol hey imma try this tell me what you think i mixed up some sugar in the raw with some citric acid, i wanna feed this with 1/8th strength iguana juice grow as soon as i can get the cotelydons to open and first leaf set start comn out i think this would help boost the bennies in my soil quite a bit hopefully without burning anything because im at such a low strength, what you think man?


*its called 'burn-out' from the ADHD lolz.. so whats with this citric acid business.. you got a decent link for data on that, cant find any conclusive evi on citric acid use w/ compost teas/soils...

--you cant burn the plant if your only feeding the rhizo  thats why i stress the fact that YOU CANT OVERNUTE w/ 100% organic biomass micro/macro "nutes" ...hollah


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> interesting indeed sir, ooooooh got the call the lab is set up!?!?! you got s1 setting up your lab for you?? your a sick man, id never let anyone touch my lab without me there even setting it up. Ill supervise lol you can do all the work


--i know what you mean.. but trust.respect.loyalty.. is EARNED.. not given... thats where ppl F up


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> They're great if you have the ventilation. The hottest my basement gets is 76* and that is only after a couple weeks of 95-100* temps. Usually 74* is tops. It also drops to ~52* in the winter.
> 
> Now, I try and do runs only in the fall and spring when it's in the mid to upper 60's and not concern myself with heating or cooling. Actually, the cooling is easy compared to paying for heat, since I used blue flame Aladdin heaters for both heat and the CO2. The cost of kero is crazy now.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't think ventilation will be an issue, and I run co2 so I'm able to run a little hotter anyway...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

* Day #*11 *(open.LWC) test run

..theres no excuse for ignorance, ..unless you were born retarded 

View attachment 1774909View attachment 1774916View attachment 1774914View attachment 1774915

_--powery mildew is forming on most of the bubba stalks, lower... DEFs are now apparent, but overall the plant can still pull thru if some nutes were given._

_View attachment 1776912_
View attachment 1776914View attachment 1776928View attachment 1774911View attachment 1774912View attachment 1774913View attachment 1776918View attachment 1776925View attachment 1776921


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> im lovin the overkill pump man HAHAHA makes your water froth all crazy.


*Cannabis root rhizo enviro relies heavily on your "technique" to supplement the required D.O. "overkill" lvls for ---dank. ..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> im of the mindset more oxygen equals better lol the more oxy i get to my roots the better my plants always grow hence why even if i cant afford a smart pot ill take one of my old plastic ones and drill mad holes in it so i can get more oxy to my medium. =)
> 
> However i did not think there was enough nutrients in bottled water to support a bud plant that long at least as green as you have them without some cannabalizing of nutrients from the leaves.


*there are DEFs now visible sprouting among the bottom shoots.. but thats expected since.. like you stated.. how is it lasting that long on bottled water .. its prolly doing what it can to survive.. its weed brah, survival was its sole purpose


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey wiz swing by my thread I put up a pic of the orange kush mother


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

the real deal bro


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> the real deal bro


[video=youtube;NiSjj3oE4Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiSjj3oE4Kk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Sep 8, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/_b5euw5-b1w[/video]

 .. I just found this video of a lady grown soley under a U.V lamp lol... But at least it proves that UV light does play a part in the growth of cannabis  and is a useful part of the spectrum to have over your plants.. I'd like'd to have seen how this one turned out! I bet there was under an 8th lol but I bet it was crystally as f*ck !! - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> [video]http://youtu.be/_b5euw5-b1w[/video]
> 
> .. I just found this video of a lady grown soley under a U.V lamp lol... But at least it proves that UV light does play a part in the growth of cannabis  and is a useful part of the spectrum to have over your plants.. I'd like'd to have seen how this one turned out! I bet there was under an 8th lol but I bet it was crystally as f*ck !! - STELTHY


*saw the cfl tubes.. reptile bulbs have a decent amount of red spectrum  lol..cool idea tho


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a big believer in UV-b. First there is the lab data. Next there are countless anecdotes from very seasoned growers. I tried this and found that the UV likely had a big role increasing potency in some sequential grows. I start the UV when they're still in veg.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I'm a big believer in UV-b. First there is the lab data. Next there are countless anecdotes from very seasoned growers. I tried this and found that the UV likely had a big role increasing potency in some sequential grows. I start the UV when they're still in veg.


*if cannabis reacts to its environments (accordingly) like some have stated.. then it wouldnt be too far fetched to introduce uvb expo during all aspects of its growth


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

**this is my carb/sugar(s) list i feed my micros 

*-maple syrup
-molasses
-barley malt
-agave nectar
-raw honey
-brown rice syrup
-stevia extract
-organic sucanat
*
***sometimes i trade the agave nectar for sugar beet syrup or golden syrup

_--cheers_


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

There was an epic (and I mean epic) thread on GrassCity a few years ago. One lab report referenced THC precursor molecules. These were affected by UV-b in young seedlings. This gave credence to using UV-b before flower.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> u feed ALL that stuff at the same time? Explain the benefits of different processed sugars versus succanat which is mollases but just not processed down as far.
> 
> I still waiting for tea recipe sir I WANT PARTY CUP JUICE>


--yup.. all that is gently mixd in r/o @t 113f, then stored in freezer when needed.

...all those sugars i posted are organic.. so its not that "processed" hehe
..sucanat feeds specific type of fungi im using, and molasses feeds the bacteria.. --dr. ingham


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> There was an epic (and I mean epic) thread on GrassCity a few years ago. One lab report referenced THC precursor molecules. These were affected by UV-b in young seedlings. This gave credence to using UV-b before flower.


*i know that thread.. always wondered what happened to it :\ had good info.. cannabis was programmed to work w/ ultra voilet spectrum (imo).. just cant figure out what the THC+ head does when the uv-b is absorbed?.. someone speculated that THC breaks down the uvb wave that enters the 'bulb'..for specific functions.. all this is just pure speculation..


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure what UV does. Clearly it's not necessary since indoor grown bud can put you on your ass. I would imagine it can affect the THC / CBN ratios. I could also imagine UV may increase any of these compounds. I have never subscribed to theories that resin protects against UV or insects or dessication.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Not sure what UV does. Clearly it's not necessary since indoor grown bud can put you on your ass. I would imagine it can affect the THC / CBN ratios. I could also imagine UV may increase any of these compounds. I have never subscribed to theories that resin protects against UV or insects or dessication.


*not sure what uv-b does either  hopefully someday 

--nope, no need for it to grow indoors.. thinking of it as an additive of some sorts. lol
----one researcher states that uv-b asorbs some of the wave as stored energy.. for what.. who knows...

--i dont believe cannabis makes resin for pest control... but like i said, no factual scientific data other than (he said, she said).


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree that this interesting as hell.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ah i see, well technically even if the sugars are organic they must be processed somehow to turn it into crystal or goop, may not have chemicals in it but they did something to it like boil it down or something, thats all i meant obviously we wouldnt use anything with chems in it, organics baby mmmm
> 
> I WANT RECIPE ARGGGGGG


**dont worry, it will be worth the wait good sir, ---*cough..since im doin all the work!!! HAHA.. ya bum.. jk jk


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I agree that this interesting as hell.


*lol... so interesting indeedy.. been on the uv-b crazy train since 2002 ... good stuff


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

Really? Since 2002?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Really? Since 2002?


*geez.. you make it sound like a bad thing.. eeehhh.. then again, your prolly right..


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

On the contrary. I think that's a GREAT thing!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

* Day #*12 *(open.LWC) test run... this will be last post for this side project, all plants were drafted for outdoor duty.. hope some ppls learned a thing or two, --cheers 

View attachment 1776944View attachment 1776950View attachment 1776948View attachment 1776946View attachment 1776947View attachment 1776945​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Rrog said:


> On the contrary. I think that's a GREAT thing!


*all i can do is try .. but thank you~

--cheers

View attachment 1776953


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> HAHAHAHA come by man ill blaze u out for your recipe lol =) mmmmmm its like waiting thru the first date for the fresh poon after =)


*wasnt i gonna do something... o yea.. ...lol... well theres always tomorrow,,, rofl, ----out gettin ice cream cause its Fn hott!!...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> oooh drafted for outdooooooo duty sir mm some beast to be throwin out there should get fairly nice yeilds considering were not to far into september yet.


*yea.. prolly still get a decent harv even tho its late in the outdoor season.. oh wells~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> damn u wizard u and ur ice cream are killin me lol


*it was good.. but it was melting faster than i could eat it.. lol, well got a flight out to norcal, --brb sunday

tootles


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;JCBYM7TA1BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCBYM7TA1BA[/video]


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 8, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *not sure what uv-b does either  hopefully someday
> 
> --nope, no need for it to grow indoors.. thinking of it as an additive of some sorts. lol
> ----one researcher states that uv-b asorbs some of the wave as stored energy.. for what.. who knows...
> ...


Most of the science behind MJ seems to have started out wrong anyway. Think we all know without the need for (althought they would be nice) scientific studies that UV dose increase trich production.

I have never ever seen a plant not be a product of its environment and MJ originally grew in high locations with plentifull UV so more than makes sense. The fact that you follow somthing which has little consequence to most growers is whats best about weed, we take it to the next level and then some, you rarelly find a tomato grower doing what us bigboys do!lol!

So i found zero info on envirolite and UV produced so i am inclined to agree with you it dosent look good but i still get some damn frosty plants and i know under MH and HPS that this would not be the case and less frosty because of them. Only thing i can say about that is i grow mix spectrum through veg and flower, equal red and blue light.

So the UV light theory might be shown in direct correlation with reguards to Himilayan originating strains and Ruderals which to my knowledge come from Russia or similar locations. One is a big budded frosty strong thc producing plant and the other due to its irregular photoperiods, low light and next to no UV light is a squat small budded autoflowering low thc unfrosty plant with respect to the original Himilayan strains. Peace


----------



## Rrog (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the Reptile 60W incandescent. UV-b. In my opinion for this to work, they need enough UV. Those bulbs are measured after many hours of operation, and are specifically high in UV-b. They deliver


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey i grow tomatoes lol


And tomatoes also produce similar trich structures. Peace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey wiz and kron im out for 2weeks for hunting catch you all laters and take care peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2011)

**back from norcal.. hhmm.. no comment :\ ..got couple of cool project(s) lined up.. hope everybody is having a good weeked 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Most of the science behind MJ seems to have started out wrong anyway. Think we all know without the need for (althought they would be nice) scientific studies that UV dose increase trich production.
> 
> I have never ever seen a plant not be a product of its environment and MJ originally grew in high locations with plentifull UV so more than makes sense. The fact that you follow somthing which has little consequence to most growers is whats best about weed, we take it to the next level and then some, you rarelly find a tomato grower doing what us bigboys do!lol!
> 
> ...


**thats what acually got me started.. read a similar insert in one of the old 80s grow books about elevation having some sort of (impact) on thc+ lvls.. etc etc


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> And tomatoes also produce similar trich structures. Peace


*yes they do actually


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz and kron im out for 2weeks for hunting catch you all laters and take care peace


*stay safe brah ..dont get too stoned and go hunting.. Lol

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ooooh norcal


**its not all that exciting.. its lost its magic :\ ..tho atleast i got to breathed for a bit.. back to sirens and smog~


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *yes they do actually


Although unfortunatly not the ones packed with THC and originally i think tomatos were vines.

Yep i like all sides of marijuana growing, push them yeilds for minimun costs. I will consider a reptile light in the future but think i can get somthing more in the two foot flourescent style to provide me some UVB as this would be way more convinient.

Elevation has lots of different effects on plants and higher UVB rays would mean natural selection would prevail. I dont see why there were never any conclusive studies done over this, well officially. Marijuana seems to be missed out of a lot of plant biology studies over the years. They use to say marijuana wasnt addictive but i pointed out that if i dont have a joint things were not pretty so how can they say i wasnt addicted, things have changed in the last few years there though and now in my country it is addictive.

Peace


----------



## yesum (Sep 11, 2011)

I have not measured it but my pl-l flouros are supposed to produce a little uv. With them close to the plants for the full photo period they should get quite a lot of uvb. A full on uv light is too extreme for me to deal with.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2011)

yesum said:


> I have not measured it but my pl-l flouros are supposed to produce a little uv. With them close to the plants for the full photo period they should get quite a lot of uvb. A full on uv light is too extreme for me to deal with.


*baby steps brah.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2011)

KG1, I think you'll find that the incandescent UV-b will put out more UV-b and more pure UV-b than a fluoro bulb. I would not at all recommend fluoros for UV


----------



## mugan (Sep 11, 2011)

sup canna howz it going, finally got down how to super crop my lady with out butchering her .


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Rrog said:


> KG1, I think you'll find that the incandescent UV-b will put out more UV-b and more pure UV-b than a fluoro bulb. I would not at all recommend fluoros for UV


Some of the flouro companies i use have reptile bulbs, now they seem to think they provide the right light spectrum for these, would that not suggest some UV light as well.

And just to say that if the 250w cfl's arent the cause for turning white plastic in my flower room beige tan colour over the space of a year then what is? plastic degredation from uv light is well documented, i see this happen in my flower room under big ass cfl's. Please clarify the whole uv/cfl flouro debate as i find it misleading, surely the same effect is had on my plant leaves as on the white plastic. Peace


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2011)

When I looked at all of this a couple years ago before making the plunge, there were some reports / threads out there that measured the wavelength and output in new and old bulbs. It was found that some bulbs did not put out what they claimed. Others had UV-b drop significantly in 6 months.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Rrog said:


> When I looked at all of this a couple years ago before making the plunge, there were some reports / threads out there that measured the wavelength and output in new and old bulbs. It was found that some bulbs did not put out what they claimed. Others had UV-b drop significantly in 6 months.


After 6 months you notice the bulbs arent as bright as brand new and after 12 months they got to be changed, i like to run bulbs 6 months apart on average that way i always got old and new bulbs hence halving the small light loss.

So dose this suggest that the levels of some flouros in uv could be adequate for plant growth, i mean i get really crystally plants with them rspecially the cfl's over the flouros? Peace


----------



## jamiesname (Sep 11, 2011)

I know this thread is supposed to be about UV, but what about the other end of the spectrum? I'm thinking about picking up a couple of these to heat my grow shed in the winter during 12/12 dark cycle:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DIAXE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Emits a natural "sun-like" infrared heat.

No light emitted, does not disturb normal day or night periods.

Anyone use them to keep your grow room warm during the dark cycle during flowering before? I don't think infrared will cause a plant to hermie, and someone told me that they have been using those for two years during their dark cycles with no issues at all. I'm just looking for some more feedback.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 11, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> I know this thread is supposed to be about UV, but what about the other end of the spectrum? I'm thinking about picking up a couple of these to heat my grow shed in the winter during 12/12 dark cycle:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DIAXE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Lol, thats so funny dude, its just a heater. Peace


----------



## jamiesname (Sep 11, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Lol, thats so funny dude, its just a heater. Peace


That's what I thought too, but then I read into the description and it said:

"has a broader _sun-like spectrum_ of infrared radiation than incandescent lighting and _doesn't emit visible light_."

It made me wonder if it gave off light that was beyond our spectrum, but still detectable by plants.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 11, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> That's what I thought too, but then I read into the description and it said:
> 
> "has a broader _sun-like spectrum_ of infrared radiation than incandescent lighting and _doesn't emit visible light_."
> 
> It made me wonder if it gave off light that was beyond our spectrum, but still detectable by plants.


I dont know it just made me laugh, isnt infared to do with heat anyway, sounds like hyped up marketing!lol! PEace


----------



## Growop101 (Sep 11, 2011)

yo is saul real??? lmao i seen him on breaking bad i think it was . that website looks legit is he a real lawyer or something??


----------



## Growop101 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok nvm i posted that before the end of one of the videos on the web site (that better cal saul shit) and it showed it was a breaking bad commercial or somthing lmao man im ripped got some bomb power plant..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup canna howz it going, finally got down how to super crop my lady with out butchering her .


*just gettin settled in, luv the brand new smell.. lol.. post some shots of your SCd ladies


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> I know this thread is supposed to be about UV, but what about the other end of the spectrum? I'm thinking about picking up a couple of these to heat my grow shed in the winter during 12/12 dark cycle:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DIAXE/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


*glad your testing the waters, dont wanna be the one to pop the IR-bubble but all thats gonna do to ur chicks is raise the temps 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> That's what I thought too, but then I read into the description and it said:
> 
> "has a broader _sun-like spectrum_ of infrared radiation than incandescent lighting and _doesn't emit visible light_."
> 
> It made me wonder if it gave off light that was beyond our spectrum, but still detectable by plants.


**cannabis needs "visible light spectrum".. the _'beyond spectrum'_.. outer limits stuff your talking bout'.. is...like you stated.. "_beyond_" 

[video=youtube;Y6bTbKK63MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6bTbKK63MY[/video]

_---cheers_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ah right? so my plants gettin bigger how bout that doo doo tea so i can turn it into something worthy of making some seeds out of lol


**heres one doo-doo formula.,

--vermicompost
--brown rice syrup/molasses
--fish hydrolysate
--dry kelp
--humic acid
--bacterial compost/or fungi (whatever you prefer)
--fish emulsion
--liquid kelp
--yucca extract

**toss everything in a cheese cloth or teabag screen, toss that in a bucket, add h20, add airstone,.. thats it 

---thats pretty much dr. inghams simple CT recipe

_--cheers_


----------



## jamiesname (Sep 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *glad your testing the waters, dont wanna be the one to pop the IR-bubble but all thats gonna do to ur chicks is raise the temps
> 
> --cheers


 
Thanks, cannawizard. That's exactly what I'm looking for is some heat without light. My grow is in an outside shed and I'm looking at those infrared heat lamps to keep temps warm in there while lights are off. With winter right around the corner it will be around the 10*F-20*F range in a few months where I live. A few of those 100w infrared bulbs should keep my grow area nice and cozy until lights come back on during the winter.


----------



## mugan (Sep 12, 2011)

well actually am only doing one right now the rest are rooting or flowering.

this is a super cropped clone of the purest sats you will find, ques the lankyness n the skinny as leaves.

EDIT: also the clone was monster cropped 4weeks into flower


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

mugan said:


> well actually am only doing one right now the rest are rooting or flowering.
> 
> this is a super cropped clone of the purest sats you will find, ques the lankyness n the skinny as leaves.
> 
> EDIT: also the clone was monster cropped 4weeks into flower


* I <3 pure sats (landrace, hierlooms..) ..nice SC skills mugen, i feel sats respond to SC better than indys


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

jamiesname said:


> Thanks, cannawizard. That's exactly what I'm looking for is some heat without light. My grow is in an outside shed and I'm looking at those infrared heat lamps to keep temps warm in there while lights are off. With winter right around the corner it will be around the 10*F-20*F range in a few months where I live. A few of those 100w infrared bulbs should keep my grow area nice and cozy until lights come back on during the winter.


*IR is good for heat applications  was gonna use a couple of those outdoors to keep my ladies cool during late fall..


--goodluck


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

*made a compost tea from FFoF.. plants are responding well to it, cheap compost recipe!


----------



## mugan (Sep 12, 2011)

is prolly cuz the got the inter node space to do it, less mistakes


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

***norcal roadtrip*
View attachment 1782919View attachment 1782918

View attachment 1782899View attachment 1782900View attachment 1782901View attachment 1782902View attachment 1782909View attachment 1782910View attachment 1782911View attachment 1782908
View attachment 1782917View attachment 1782915View attachment 1782916View attachment 1782920View attachment 1782921


***LOL... home of the under-growers
View attachment 1782914


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1782967View attachment 1782966View attachment 1782965View attachment 1782964View attachment 1782963View attachment 1782962View attachment 1782961View attachment 1782960


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1782977View attachment 1782975View attachment 1782974View attachment 1782973View attachment 1782971View attachment 1782970View attachment 1782969View attachment 1782968


_**cheers_ 
View attachment 1782972View attachment 1782976


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

***the clones from the (open.LWC) are gettin plugd into their new homes.. all were vegged 15days straight with nothing more than just bottled water & occasional tap


View attachment 1782978View attachment 1782979View attachment 1782984View attachment 1782986



**new strain: blue cheese & blue dream (real cuts)

View attachment 1782982

**they will be growing under these (all h150 spectrum colors will be used)

View attachment 1782980View attachment 1782981


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 12, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *IR is good for heat applications  was gonna use a couple of those outdoors to keep my ladies cool during late fall..
> 
> 
> --goodluck


I'll be using a oil filled electric radiator from De-Longhi, be costing me £50 and is the 3Kw version with timer and thermostat. This hopefully will keep my small flat heated 24hrs a day and in turn my grow which is inside my flat

In Canada they grow outdoors in big poly tunnels in two foot of snow with minimal heating, try giving your shed some thermal properties like insulation, rockwool or kingspan type stuff, this will keep the heat in longer and help the grow to achieve an even heat. Peace


----------



## Joedank (Sep 13, 2011)

Those look like sum chunky ass colas in the paper bag nice +rep I was a little sad till I saw those! Blue dream is great, the real cut came from way up Oregon way grew her few seasons back round mendo way ... Nearly as good as old time moonshine! But I prefer to grow outdoors from seed just a vigour thing.... 
Looks like a fun trip be out that way myself in a few weeks...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Those look like sum chunky ass colas in the paper bag nice +rep I was a little sad till I saw those! Blue dream is great, the real cut came from way up Oregon way grew her few seasons back round mendo way ... Nearly as good as old time moonshine! But I prefer to grow outdoors from seed just a vigour thing....
> Looks like a fun trip be out that way myself in a few weeks...


*correct. real cut came from Oregon .. theres a lot of fake blue dream clones... most of the socal disp versions are fake /or molested hybrids  ..got ibl moonshine beans.. 3 beans.. and im not ready to pop them.. hehe

--roadtrips are fun, as long as your not driving

..cheers


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

i think road trips are fun if you gotz herb .. lotz of it


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think road trips are fun if you gotz herb .. lotz of it


*yea.. the more herb for the trip, the less stress you will have


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

*UVTOP Overview (**UV-b LED**)*

UVTOP® is a series of deep ultraviolet light emitting diodes with peak emission wavelengths from 240nm to 355nm. The LEDs are hermetically sealed in metal-glass TO packages with a choice of UV-transparent optical windows for beam profiling.

Sensor Electronic Technology, Inc. (SETi) has made a milestone to overcome the short lifetime of 280nm UVLEDs with of over 10,000 hours on its UVTOP275 LEDs.

The lifetime demonstration has been performed on a statistically valid group of LEDs from several batches which are representative of UVTOP275 products; the LEDs were packaged in TO-39 metal-glass packages with flat windows and emit at a wavelength of 280nm ±5nm at an average power of 0.8mW after burn-in.





Lifetime analysis was performed to SETi standard procedure; driven with a current of 20mA DC at room temperature (approximately 23&#8304;C ambient) with no heatsink or thermal management. The LEDs were physically life tested to approximately 2,000 hours and L50 levels (50% of the LEDs original power) modelled from these tests.

So far, this lifetime has not been released in the UVTOP product specifications, however,SETi does expect its UVTOP275 LEDs to exhibit L50 lifetimes approaching 5,000 hours and is developing future products to meet extended lifetime specs.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

***for all the 5.0.. 10.0... tube uvb bulb users 





*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]An Introduction to[/SIZE][/FONT]* ​ 
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]UVB Fluorescent Tubes[/SIZE][/FONT]* ​ 
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]How does a UVB Fluorescent Tube work?[/SIZE][/FONT]*​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All fluorescent tubes are sealed glass tubes containing an inert gas, usually argon, and a tiny drop of mercury. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The tube has two electrodes, one at each end, which are connected to an electrical circuit via a device known as a &#8220;controller&#8221; or &#8220;ballast&#8221;, which may be an older magnetic type with a starter tube, or a newer electronic device. The controller provides the initial kick-start for the lamp, then stabilises the current while the tube is alight. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Once lit, the current flowing through the electrodes vaporises the mercury in the tube and then excites the mercury atoms sufficiently to produce a steady flow of light, mostly ultraviolet, but with some blue and green visible light. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Everyday fluorescent lamps for human use are made of ordinary soda-lime glass which allows very little of that ultraviolet light through. They are also coated on the inside with fluorescent phosphor powder, which converts the energy from the ultraviolet light into visible light of a hue which depends upon its precise chemical makeup. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lamps designed to emit ultraviolet light must therefore have less phosphor powder&#8211; so that less of the ultraviolet is converted into visible light &#8211; and must be made of glass which allows ultraviolet light through. Transparent fused silica &#8220;quartz&#8221; glass allows transmission of ultraviolet light, and is used for this reason, but it is expensive. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The UVB output of a fluorescent tube and the exact colour and intensity of visible light produced is thus determined by the precise quantity and blend of phosphors, and type of glass used. [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The overall output of the tube is also determined by the wattage of the tube, which varies with tube length. Fluorescent tubes are produced in standard lengths, each with a corresponding wattage; typical examples being:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]18 inches : 15 watts[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]24 inches : 18 or 20 watts[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]36 inches : 30 watts[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]48 inches : 40 watts[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Some manufacturers only produce tubes with a diameter of 1 inch - "T8" size tubes. Others offer a choice between "T8" tubes and thicker ones with a diameter of 1.5" - "T12" size tubes.[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]The Output of UVB Fluorescent Tubes[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All fluorescent tubes, unless fitted with a reflector of some type, emit light, including ultraviolet light, more or less evenly and symmetrically from their entire surface between the electrodes (situated about half an inch from the end of each tube). This radiation can be imagined as a cylinder, expanding and dissipating with increasing distance from the tube surface.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Manufacturers usually describe, for each product, the percentage of the total light output of the tube which is emitted as ultraviolet light. Hence a lamp may be described as producing "30% UVA and 5% UVB" and this would mean that the remaining 65% of output was emitted as visible light. This gives an indication of the balance between UVA, UVB and visible light but it does not indicate the intensity of ultraviolet illumination which can be expected; i.e., it does not distinguish between a dim, inefficient lamp and a bright, efficient one.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our broadband UVB meters measure something different: the total UVB output in microwatts per square centimetre - the actual intensity of UVB illumination. As we have described earlier, this has advantages. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We can measure the amount of UVB available to a reptile at any given distance from the tube; we can plot the rate of decay of a tube over time; and we can compare two tubes of the same brand and wattage and see at a glance whether their output is the same. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We can also plot the shape and extent of the "cylinder" of radiation put out by a lamp, and use this to help decide upon placement of a tube within a vivarium.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Types of Fluorescent Tube[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The fluorescent tubes available for use in reptile vivaria fall into two categories: [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Those designed to provide UVA plus UVB[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], to enable vitamin D3 synthesis in reptiles known to require it.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Those designed to simulate "daylight"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], sometimes known as "full spectrum" lamps, emitting UVA but only very low levels of UVB.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We have limited our survey (with one exception) to lamps stated by their manufacturers to be for the provision of UVB for vitamin D3 synthesis by reptiles. The exception was a single new Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Daylight Terrarium Lamp which was included in a set of sample lamps donated to the project, and which we tested out of curiosity.[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The "daylight" or "full spectrum" lights are not designed to enable vitamin D3 synthesis. However, several manufacturers suggest the use of these in conjunction with UVB-emitting tubes in order to improve the overall lighting quality inside the vivarium, increasing the UVA levels and the colour balance of the light.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This certainly does have this effect. This can also be achieved with incandescent light, including some of the so-called "basking lamps" with improved colour balance. If heat as well as light is required at a basking spot, incandescent lamps may be a good alternative since fluorescent tubes produce very little heat.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]What are Fluorescent Tubes most suitable for?[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tubes supply a diffuse "glow" with low intensity visible light, very little heat, and a fairly uniform UVB gradient, resembling natural UVB "in the shade" on a sunny day. There are many species which appear to live in semi-shade in the wild, and rarely bask in sunshine, for which this type of gentle UVB illumination is ideal. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This type of set-up has also proven adequate for generations of sun-loving reptiles, as long as good quality tubes with high UVB output are used, but more recent innovations such as mercury vapour lamps have made other alternatives possible for sun-worshipping species in larger enclosures.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fluorescent tubes are ideal for providing UVB to all species in small vivaria, however, since they produce little heat and are thus unlikely to cause overheating or disrupt the temperature gradient produced by the heat source in a small vivarium. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Since they are not particularly bright light sources, fluorescent tubes can be situated directly above a reptile at fairly close range without, apparently, causing distressing glare. However, some do emit high UVB at close range and traces of UVC (1-3 uW/cm²) can be detected at the surface of all tubes tested, hence a safe minimum distance of maybe 3 - 4 inches would seem advisable.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The diffuse glow from a fluorescent tube is not focused into a beam, and hence does not project a great distance from the lamp. To achieve UVB coverage over a wide area, it is advisable to use the longest tube which will comfortably fit inside the vivarium. Reflectors may be used to direct the beam further into the vivarium and increase the effective output, for species with higher UVB requirements.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Since fluorescent tubes produce very little heat, all reptiles which need warmth above room temperature will need, in addition, a heater of some type. Species known to bask, in the wild, in full sunshine will usually benefit from extra visible light as well. For these, an incandescent basking lamp may be the answer.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Types of Ballast[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is important to match the tube with a ballast of the correct wattage, or the tube may fail to operate correctly or have its life shortened.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There are several dif[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ferent types of ballast available in a range of wattages. There is some evidence from tests conducted in the USA that the type of ballast used, and even the brand used, has a significant effect upon the output of a tube.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We are conducting our own tests on some of the brands commonly used here in the UK and hope to report our findings shortly.[/FONT]​ 



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the UK, most keepers use older style magnetic ballasts familiar to aquarists. Examples include:[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Interpet Convertagear Aquarium Lighting Starter Unit[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rolf C. Hagen (UK) Ltd Glomat 1 Fluorescent Lighting Control Unit.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]These are particularly convenient for use with short tubes in small vivaria.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The ballast box, placed outside of the vivarium, is supplied with cable connectors with end caps which fit over the terminals of the fluorescent tube. The tube is then suspended over the vivarium, or held in place under the vivarium roof by tube clips.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Although there are ballasts of this type available for all lengths of tube, keepers using longer tubes sometimes use conventional household fluorescent tube holders of the correct length and wattage. These have built-in ballast/starter units and may be affixed to the ceiling of larger enclosures, or suspended on chains or cables. The ballasts in some of these fixtures are electronic, rather than magnetic.[/FONT]​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Electronic ballasts[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] of the "aquarium" type with end caps are not yet in widespread use. Arcadia have recently brought out an electronic model, the Arcadia Electronic Controller, which operates two T8 fluorescent tubes. The Glomat 2 Double Fluorescent Lighting Control Unit is another new twin T8 tube electronic ballast, this time from Rolf C. Hagen (UK) Ltd. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Electronic ballasts are claimed to have several advantages over magnetic ones, including increased energy efficiency (as they produce less heat as a by-product) and reduced flicker as the 50Hz "strobe" effect typical of AC current is not generated by the tube, as it is when magnetic ballasts are used.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]New products currently emerging abroad include dimmable ballasts, heralding an era in which keepers may be able to create an artificial "dawn" and "sunset". (Fluorescent tubes on the ballasts currently available in the UK cannot be dimmed.)[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Important Safety Precautions[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ultraviolet light is hazardous.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Excessive exposure is harmful to human eyes and skin, and excessive exposure is likely to be harmful to reptiles as well.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Always follow the manufacturers instructions, in particular take note of all safety warnings and follow minimum recommended distances. [/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Always use eye protection when checking UVB lamps.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We would strongly recommend that even &#8220;sun-worshipping&#8221; desert reptiles are never exposed to levels of UVB higher than that found in natural sunlight.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All reptiles must be able to shelter from UVB light; a UVB gradient, similar to the heat gradient with which we are familiar, is necessary in the vivarium. [/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We would also recommend that where possible, lights of any type, including UVB lamps, be positioned overhead in the vivarium, so that reptiles are never forced to endure unwanted glare. [/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Always check basking temperatures underneath a mercury vapour lamp.[/FONT]​
_ 2005 UVGuide.co.uk_


****"*


*Ultraviolet** (UV) emissions Fluorescent bulbs can damage **paintings** and **textiles** which have light-sensitive **dyes** and **pigments**. Strong colours will tend to fade on exposure to UV light. Ultraviolet light can also cause **polymer degradation** with a loss in **mechanical strength** and yellowing of colourless products. *


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

*Quote:*

_*A researcher conducted a controlled experiment in a greenhouse. He lit a group of high potency plants similarly except with the addition of UVB light to some groups. He found that the percentage of THC increased in a direct ratio with the increase in UVB light. This research confirms the adage that high altitude plants are more potent than those grown at low altitudes.*_

_*If you look at old-world land races of cannabis, plants that have become adapted to the climate and latitude, the ratio of THC to CBD starts at 100 : 1 at the equator. At the 30th parallel (The Hindu-Kush Valley) the plants have a ratio of 50 : 50. At the 45th parallel the ratio is near 1 : 100. This corresponds roughly with the amount of UVB light received at these latitudes. There is much more UVB at the equator than the 45th parallel.*_

_*How can you get more UVB light to your plants? Certainly it's true that MH lamps emit more UVB light than HPS lamps. Still the amount that MH lamps emit is small. In fact, many manufacturers use UVB shielding glass to filter out most of the UVB that's produced. The UVB light the plant receives from an MH lamp does increase the plant's potency slightly at the cost of yield, but there are better ways to introduce UVB light into the grow room. They include reptile lights, which emit about 10% UVB, and tanning lamps. *_

View attachment 1785326


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]*UVB (280-320nm*)*[/SIZE]

is found in natural sunlight. The atmosphere blocks wavelengths below 290nm so on the earth's surface, *the UVB range is from 290 - 320nm*. UVB is *blocked* *almost completely by ordinary glass and by most plastics*, *so it does not pass through windows or the sides of glass vivaria*. It is not provided by normal household lighting or most so-called "full spectrum" lights, but nowadays there is an ever improving and expanding range of lights that can supply UVB in the vivarium. 

UVB may have other beneficial effects. It has been shown to stimulate the production of beta-endorphins in human skin, resulting in a sense of well-being. There is no reason to suppose this process occurs solely in humans.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 13, 2011)

This is really a fantastic thread. Thanks for all of this excellent info


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Rrog said:


> This is really a fantastic thread. Thanks for all of this excellent info


*glad you found it useful  --keep it green


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2011)

***LED project underway* 

View attachment 1785458View attachment 1785461View attachment 1785459
***_blue cheese and blue dream_ clones relaxing in a nice compost tea bath.. of-course its an (open.LWC)&#8482; 


View attachment 1785460View attachment 1785462
***got new beans added to the _medical collection_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 1785714

_**ill be seeing you first thing thurs ... oouuweee!!!_



[video=youtube;NV9QIYyofY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV9QIYyofY4&feature=player_embedded[/video]​


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

lookin good canna, i missed the part of the thread where you said what kind of HYDRO setup there gonna end up it ???


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> lookin good canna, i missed the part of the thread where you said what kind of HYDRO setup there gonna end up it ???


**not sure.. but most likely drip system & smartpots filled w/ 'soil'


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

**trying a new organic company that a friend mentioned.. heard they are all about organic sustainable growth


View attachment 1786283

---cheers


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

ahh soil, its impossible to find a smart pot here , but i really been wanting to try one of those out.. maybe i can make one  . well can't wait to see how they end up


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> ahh soil, its impossible to find a smart pot here , but i really been wanting to try one of those out.. maybe i can make one  . well can't wait to see how they end up


*try ordering some online 
http://www.smartpots.com/


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> your a sneaky one wizard lol i like how you give me the recipe but i got no ratios to go by lol you funny guy,


*PM me for the complete detailed recipe  ...ill share my hard work to a select few


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

**forgot how much fun it was building setups .. just installed growonix r/o 600hf w/ uvb , grolab tents up, bluelab guardian and main rez done, c02 tank..lines..controller..done, 600s up, LEDs on the way.. still missing the 350Hs.. got brewer/extractor making sexy doo doo magic, just put orders in for my UVB setup..wait till you see the C.Wiz UVb "Halo" prototype... uumm what else.. o yea... bong break 

[video=youtube;VJlA3Fn868w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJlA3Fn868w[/video]

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 1786471**D.O. levels matter.. big time 


View attachment 1786469**no tap water for these bitches


View attachment 1786468**im lazy, thanks bluelab!!


View attachment 1786467

***this is the advance section of RIU... Noob Free


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

**S.E.T.I leds on-the-way.. btw, their company has shitty customer service.. the parts better not be the same.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

**just got back from browsing the noobie forum and plant problems... uummm... compost tea will pretty much solve 80% of most noob dilemmas .. shit ive used synthetics since day1 (was a GH/AN whore).. and still do on occassion (hey its fun feeling like a chemist mixing 8-16 different colorful liquids), but its not for new bootys.. since those are the guys who dont read manuals before operating something​ 
​ 
_--keep it green kids_​ 
View attachment 1786647View attachment 1786649

*C.Wiz*​


----------



## chasmtz (Sep 14, 2011)

i stumbled on this thread and ended up reading the whole thing!! I wont go into the details but i am using large CFLs(check my jourbal if you like). I decided to go to the pet store and get a couple uvb lamps. Ill make this happen tomorrow. I think its going to make a difference for me at a very small cost. My question is in regards to exposure times for these lights. Do i have them to run on the same 12/12 as my other lights or should I limit the time these lamps are on through the day. Planning on 2 x 10.0 bulbs. Thanks


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> i stumbled on this thread and ended up reading the whole thing!! I wont go into the details but i am using large CFLs(check my jourbal if you like). I decided to go to the pet store and get a couple uvb lamps. Ill make this happen tomorrow. I think its going to make a difference for me at a very small cost. My question is in regards to exposure times for these lights. Do i have them to run on the same 12/12 as my other lights or should I limit the time these lamps are on through the day. Planning on 2 x 10.0 bulbs. Thanks


*hi'gh. thanks for stopping by  ..about the exposure time(s).. i'd suggest 12/12 since your using uvb tubes


----------



## chasmtz (Sep 14, 2011)

okay. i think they are gonna be cfl styl but i havent got them yet. Ill let yall know my own, first hand opinions, when i do get them. Thanks for the info. Ill go for full 12/12!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> okay. i think they are gonna be cfl styl but i havent got them yet. Ill let yall know my own, first hand opinions, when i do get them. Thanks for the info. Ill go for full 12/12!


*if you got any Qs about uvb/cannabis.. just stop by here and ask away 

--goodluck


----------



## Rrog (Sep 14, 2011)

If these plants haven't seen UV before, I'd break them in a bit slowly. I just transplanted 3 week old seedlings into their final 7 gal pots. I'll leave things alone for a few days, then start them off with 15 minute bursts with the bulb a bit farther away. Then I up the duration. I've never left the UV on for 12 hours, but maybe 8 total. My gut says that's as good as 12 but I have no data at all.

This is what I use: http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-eb-60-watt-flood-uvb-lamp-kit.php


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Rrog said:


> If these plants haven't seen UV before, I'd break them in a bit slowly. I just transplanted 3 week old seedlings into their final 7 gal pots. I'll leave things alone for a few days, then start them off with 15 minute bursts with the bulb a bit farther away. Then I up the duration. I've never left the UV on for 12 hours, but maybe 8 total. My gut says that's as good as 12 but I have no data at all.


*in-regards to the uvb exposure times and levels.. just take outdoors as an example.. there are uvb peaks/lows.. you can mimic those levels.. or i just made my life simpler by just leaving the uvb on 12/12.. but only messing with the signal strength of the uvb waves


----------



## Rrog (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, I agree. 12 hours is simple and might be better to boot. I also wouldn't be surprised if some day they found that 4 hours was all it took.Who knows without understanding the exact biochemical contribution UV-b has / does.

My 8 hours is sort of oriented around a midday peak, then I program in 15 minute breaks toward the end of the day. I don't think that's a big deal at all, but it just seemed safe.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Yes, I agree. 12 hours is simple and might be better to boot. I also wouldn't be surprised if some day they found that 4 hours was all it took.Who knows without understanding the exact biochemical contribution UV-b has / does.
> 
> My 8 hours is sort of oriented around a midday peak, then I program in 15 minute breaks toward the end of the day. I don't think that's a big deal at all, but it just seemed safe.


*yea.. i tried so many variations.. btw, im also applying a bit of UVB on drying/curing buds.. its off topic but thats what im currently toying with :Þ ..still waiting on my uvb microscope slash cool stoner toy.. LOL

View attachment 1787141


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2011)

pimpy love the seed choices , jacks, and 707 truthband look crazy! stoked to see your grow i love the spinner! i am adding a kestral on a horizontal mover thru my 6000watts cant wait!!
i am a firm beliver in compost tea and its wonders i use biodynamic thunder and homemade compost with sucanate and age old organic 12%humic 4%fulvic/ 30%carbon love it for surface for fungal teas...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Joedank said:


> pimpy love the seed choices , jacks, and 707 truthband look crazy! stoked to see your grow i love the spinner! i am adding a kestral on a horizontal mover thru my 6000watts cant wait!!
> i am a firm beliver in compost tea and its wonders i use biodynamic thunder and homemade compost with sucanate and age old organic 12%humic 4%fulvic/ 30%carbon love it for surface for fungal teas...


*just ordered some biothunder.. lolz.. small world :Þ
View attachment 1787385

--yo you got a site to get most of the progressive stuff!? ..im tired of bouncing around diff sites ordering one thing at a time..


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2011)

^^^^nice i am into that company they are good the nettle bio 507 prep is great for all plants horsetail prep is awsome them mixed is sick silica and biostimulents ... good stuff


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^^^nice i am into that company they are good the nettle bio 507 prep is great for all plants horsetail prep is awsome them mixed is sick silica and biostimulents ... good stuff


*good stuff  , been using the Earth Compound,Earth Tonic,Earth Kelp.. just now trying the thunder down under..






(disclaimer ::im not giving free plugs on nutes/companys:: just testing stuff to see what works and what doesnt on Cannabis)


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah i agree i am not into a company per say but the idea of biodynamic prep ala rudolf steiner ... i just dont have time to make them myself....


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Joedank said:


> yeah i agree i am not into a company per say but the idea of biodynamic prep ala rudolf steiner ... i just dont have time to make them myself....


*exactly.. id trust rudolf steiner w/ making the nutes over my lazy ass anyday... lmfao


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah these are my bio dyorganic weed results


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

Joedank said:


> yeah these are my bio dyorganic weed results


***mmMMMm nice plants!! in<3 with those colas~ ...bio dyorganic looks promising indeed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sup wiz still brewing poop lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup wiz still brewing poop lol


*ahhh shizzle! sup Hellz, how was your trip brah?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Killed a 60 in bull moose, was my sons first hunting trip


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Killed a 60 in bull moose, was my sons first hunting trip


*congrats~ hope all went well, glad you & your kid got some bonding time  ..now time for some hydro updates!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

**taking pics of my current nute line-up.. brb.. bored..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol right on


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1787667View attachment 1787666View attachment 1787665View attachment 1787663View attachment 1787661---some of the goodies ill be working with..





View attachment 1787660---one of the 6 original (open.LWC) clones.. waiting its turn for the outdoor spot 

View attachment 1787664View attachment 1787662---veggin clones under a 26w cfl.. lol?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1787676View attachment 1787675View attachment 1787673View attachment 1787672View attachment 1787669--- (open.LWC) clones awaiting freedom








View attachment 1787671View attachment 1787668---old remnants of AN whoring 



View attachment 1787670View attachment 1787674---cheers


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 15, 2011)

GRAPE CAP SUN!!!! ive never seen that before. is that new or what?? you have a nice lineup of nutrients too.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

bud nugbong said:


> GRAPE CAP SUN!!!! ive never seen that before. is that new or what?? you have a nice lineup of nutrients too.


*haha.. not sure.. but grape is the da bombdigity!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 15, 2011)

cool thread, nice work


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> cool thread, nice work


 * *&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1500;&#1498;*


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 15, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> * *&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1500;&#1498;*




Like ALL of us can read that.

You gonna run them Jacks cleaners soon or wha?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Like ALL of us can read that.
> 
> You gonna run them Jacks cleaners soon or wha?


*haha sup Dank .. jacks cleaners beans are getting popped this weekend 

---P.S. this "&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1500;&#1498;" means thank you in hebrew


----------



## irieie (Sep 15, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> * *&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1500;&#1498;*


 it says "thanks to you" or "thank you" its read "todah lecha" a more popular phrase would be " todah rabah" which means thanks a lot. thee you go, you now know hebrew.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

irieie said:


> it says "thanks to you" or "thank you" its read "todah lecha" a more popular phrase would be " todah rabah" which means thanks a lot. thee you go, you now know hebrew.


*yay. i learned something today!! hehe


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

i used the primordial seagreen stuff last year outdoors . it is very neat to add it at like 1 ml pewr gallon and see it work i used it with nutes and without it works good but all of those can be wiped out by one additon of h2o2....


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> i used the primordial seagreen stuff last year outdoors . it is very neat to add it at like 1 ml pewr gallon and see it work i used it with nutes and without it works good but all of those can be wiped out by one additon of h2o2....


*thanks for the input Joe, ill make sure to jot that down in my notes.. no on the h202


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

well if you got a overabundence of root problems h2o2 can be an easy fix but adding the right bennies can take longer but be a BETTER fix ( but you know that already i just like to up my posts count without mudslinging


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> well if you got a overabundence of root problems h2o2 can be an easy fix but adding the right bennies can take longer but be a BETTER fix ( but you know that already i just like to up my posts count without mudslinging


*nah, feel free to pump up your post/count in my threads..  your more than welcome holmeslice~


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

this is advanced horticulture here . bennies in rockwool , just tap water in rockwool, its been done but it takes a steady hand and watchful eye to go organic hydro and fullspectrum all at once


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> this is advanced horticulture here . bennies in rockwool , just tap water in rockwool, its been done but it takes a steady hand and watchful eye to go organic hydro and fullspectrum all at once


View attachment 1788296

--shiva's righthand man


----------



## irieie (Sep 15, 2011)

this is by far the best thread i have followed in a while. it is helping me take my grow to the next level and helped me think in new ways. thanks for keeping it up. just wanted to let you know there are many lurkers reading your info. keep it up bro.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1788296
> 
> --shiva's righthand man


the force is strong with this one ..... oh i think the new f2's are the Lemon YODA cush!! just got done harvesting the seeds destined for greatness (s.d. x g.c.)xog X (s.d. x G.C.) x o.g. cant wait to grow the yoda... if there anygood wanna test some wizard??


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

irieie said:


> this is by far the best thread i have followed in a while. it is helping me take my grow to the next level and helped me think in new ways. thanks for keeping it up. just wanted to let you know there are many lurkers reading your info. keep it up bro.




**you just made my bipolar ass smile.. lol... gratz  ill do my best to put a good show for RIU.. its all green <3 baby *


****another medi update (for those cannabis Chemists)

http://www.chemspider.com/Chemical-Structure.15266.html

Tetrahydrocannabinol

*(-)-&#948; 9-Tetrahydrocannabinol*
*(6aR,10aR)-6,6,9-Trimethyl-3-pentyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromen-1-ol*
*(6aR,10aR)-6,6,9-Triméthyl-3-pentyl-6a,7,8,10a-tétrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromén-1-ol*
*1972-08-3*[RN]
*6H-Dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR-trans)-*
*6H-Dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR,10aR)-*
*6H-Dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR-trans)-*
*Dronabinol (USP)*
*&#948;1-THC*
*&#948;9-THC*

_1972-08-3 _
_(-)-(6aR,10aR)-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromen-1-ol_
_(-)-3,4-trans-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-trans-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-trans-&#948;9-THC_
_(-)-&#948;(sup 1)-3,4-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;(sup9)-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;9-(trans)-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;9-THC_
_(-)-&#948;9-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(-)-&#948;9-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(10R,10aR)-6,6,9-Trimethyl-3-pentyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromen-1-ol_
_(6aR,10aR)-6a,7,8,10a-Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_(6aR,10aR)-6a,7,8,10a-Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol_
_(6aR-trans)-6a,7,8,10a-Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_(l)-&#948;(sup 1)-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(l)-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_(L)-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1363-19-5__[RN]_
_14146-29-3__[RN]_
_14146-43-1__[RN]_
_14C-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1-trans-&#948;(sup 9)-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1-trans-&#948;(sup9)-tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1-trans-&#948;(sup9)-tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1-trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_1-TRANS-&#948;-9-TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL_
_26108-45-2__[RN]_
_3-Pentyl-6,6,9-trimethyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_5957-27-7__[RN]_
_6,6,9-Trimethyl-3-pentyl-6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6H-benzo[c]chromen-1-ol_
_6,6,9-Trimethyl-3-pentyl-7,8,9,10-tetrahydro-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_6465-30-1__[RN]_
_6H-Dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR,10aR)-_
_6H-Dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, trans-_
_6H-Dibenzo[b, d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-_
_6H-Dibenzo[b, d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR-trans)-_
_6H-Dibenzo[b, d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, trans-_
_6H-Dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8, 10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-_
_6H-Dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6, 9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-, (6aR-trans)-_
_6H-dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol, 6a,7,8,10a-tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-_
_abbott 40566_
_Cannabinol, 1-trans-&#948;(sup 9)-tetrahydro-_
_Cannabinol, 1-trans-&#948;(sup9)-tetrahydro-_
_Cannabinol, tetrahydro- (6CI)_
_Cannabinol, &#948;1-tetrahydro-_
_Cannabinol, &#948;1-tetrahydro-_
_Cannabinol, &#948;1-tetrahydro- (7CI)_
_Compassia_
_DRONABINOL__[Wiki]_
_Dronabinol [USAN:INN]_
_Dronabinolum[Latin]_
_Î9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_L-trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_L-trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_L-&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_l-&#948;1-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_L-&#948;1-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_MARINOL__[Wiki]_
_Marinol (TN)_
_Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo[b,d]pyran-1-ol_
_Tetrahydrocannabinol &#948;9_
_Tetrahydrocannabinols (-)-&#948;1-3,4-trans-form_
_Tetranabinex_
_THC_
_trans-6a,7,8,10a-Tetrahydro-6,6,9-trimethyl-3-pentyl-6H-dibenzo(b,d)pyran-1-ol_
_trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_trans-&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;(9)-Tetrahydrocannibinol_
_&#948;(sup 1)-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;(sup 1)-thc_
_&#948;(sup 9)-tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;(sup 9)-thc_
_&#948;(sup9)-THC_
_&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;1-Tetrahydrocannabinol (VAN)_
_&#948;1-THC_
_&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;-9-TETRAHYDROCANNABINOL_
_&#948;9-Tetrahydrocannabinol (VAN)_
_&#948;9-THC_
_&#948;-9-THC_
_&#948;-9-THC_
_&#948;9-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;9-trans-Tetrahydrocannabinol_
_&#948;nyne_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> the force is strong with this one ..... oh i think the new f2's are the Lemon YODA cush!! just got done harvesting the seeds destined for greatness (s.d. x g.c.)xog X (s.d. x G.C.) x o.g. cant wait to grow the yoda... if there anygood wanna test some wizard??


*testing and experimenting with cannabis is all im about


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

technical diffs.. brb .. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> rofl stop putting up blank movies lol


*haha i trying something, not sure where the links go.. lol.. brb


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> you have too many cool stoner toys man... damn disability is not cutting it lol. I need to move out again to get more space so i can have more room for donations if ya know what i mean  cause i need them donations to get my cool stoner toys.... like lights to grow more awesome herbs.


*these toys will also aid me in my CBD research., i like the blue LEDs.. i got stuck staring at one hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1788833---Inside the root cells the endophytic mycorrhizal fungi produce hyphal structures to take up nutrients &#8211; so-called arbuscles


View attachment 1788831---Vital staining of an intact arbuscle inside a plant cell


View attachment 1788832---Roots of plants infected with Cochliobolus: right with mycorrhizas, left without


View attachment 1788830---Chlamydospores &#8211; asexual reproductive cells &#8211; of the mycorrhizal fungus _Glomus mossae

(fungi/microbe pics of http://www.gmo-safety.eu/science-live/439.mycorrhizas-successful-symbiosis.html)_


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Strains can only degrade THC into certain chemicals, each strain has different canabinoids that make it unique, why chase these, most are un-documented and none work great without a mix of the others.

Would be good to see the microscope shots though. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Strains can only degrade THC into certain chemicals, each strain has different canabinoids that make it unique, why chase these, most are un-documented and none work great without a mix of the others.
> 
> Would be good to see the microscope shots though. Peace


*micro shots coming up.. its not me.. blame fedex  , true.. each strain genotype ..subphenotype.. mutants.. have unique characteristics.. but im under the assumption that all cannabis sativa species share the same THC/CBD matrix... im stoned atm... blah blah blah


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it would be good to see what you can distinguish with a microscope. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> I think it would be good to see what you can distinguish with a microscope. Peace


*well with your help, im sure we can figure out what cool things we shall see under the scope..  ..hows your weekend coming along king>? eerr.. i meant what you got planned.. lol


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smoking that erb!lol! Nah there some great football on this weekend, Chelsea v Man United, Blackburn v Arsenal, Tottenham v Liverpool so that should do plus growing weed and visiting mates. Just got a harvest almost cured so will indulge in that, i keep forgeting about the weekends!lol! everyday is a week end when your unemployed, i love not working it rocks. I really hop you got work too as that will make me feel much better about doing nothing!lol!

I got a handheld x30 microscope but not quite enough to see trichs clearly. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1788902---my fav of the 6.. phantom og~

View attachment 1788901---stressed out but she'll make it

View attachment 1788900--my lil outdoor plot 

View attachment 1788898--phantom got some powdery mildew.. no prob.. the fungi compost is almost done, foliar that.. presto.. no more mildew

View attachment 1788896--og haze clone, still waiting its turn for the outdoors


----------



## Rrog (Sep 15, 2011)

Wizard are you studying these Cannabinoid ratios for real?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Wizard are you studying these Cannabinoid ratios for real?


*of course.. im a real med patient.. dont get me wrong.. getting baked is an all time fav, but i also would like to know what the hell is going on when that happens.. haha

--im no scientist, but i try my best to research what i can..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Smoking that erb!lol! Nah there some great football on this weekend, Chelsea v Man United, Blackburn v Arsenal, Tottenham v Liverpool so that should do plus growing weed and visiting mates. Just got a harvest almost cured so will indulge in that, i keep forgeting about the weekends!lol! everyday is a week end when your unemployed, i love not working it rocks. I really hop you got work too as that will make me feel much better about doing nothing!lol!
> 
> I got a handheld x30 microscope but not quite enough to see trichs clearly. Peace


*cant wait for those trich pics  enjoy your football weekend extravaganza~


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought THVC was where it was all at these days? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;LYzODAaL-pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzODAaL-pA[/video]

_..setting up the LED tent... its taking longer than i thought with all the bong breaks.. lmfao

--o yea.. my vids are HD.. so click the 1080p for max baked mode _


----------



## mugan (Sep 16, 2011)

how long are those staying outdoors ??


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

mugan said:


> how long are those staying outdoors ??


*till i say so  lets see how bushy i can get them


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi dude, just a quick update.. I flung my *Royal-Haze* into *Flower* on *15/09/11* she's still on a course of *Veg nuits* and still under a *250w MH, 4x 6500K Blue Spec CFL's* and I have upped the *UV-B's* *'ON-TIME'* to :- _On 1 hour, Off half hour_ etc etc.. through out *12 hours* of all lights on! No bad side effects yet  - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi dude, just a quick update.. I flung my *Royal-Haze* into *Flower* on *15/09/11* she's still on a course of *Veg nuits* and still under a *250w MH, 4x 6500K Blue Spec CFL's* and I have upped the *UV-B's* *'ON-TIME'* to :- _On 1 hour, Off half hour_ etc etc.. through out *12 hours* of all lights on! No bad side effects yet  - STELTHY


*nice stelthy! got pics of that on your thread?


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *nice stelthy! got pics of that on your thread?


Yeah dude, come n visit...



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-56.html



...Tell me what you think  - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1789635View attachment 1789631View attachment 1789629
*brainstorming.. 

View attachment 1789630
*LEDs make me feel like a kid again..

View attachment 1789634View attachment 1789633
*blue dream under a _blue dream_


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 16, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *haha sup Dank .. jacks cleaners beans are getting popped this weekend
> 
> ---P.S. this "&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492; &#1500;&#1498;" means thank you in hebrew



Sounds good bro.I had some JC 2 beans but they didn't pop.They were a bit older when given to me so it didn't really piss me off.....too much.Can't wait to see them with some buds homie.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1789669View attachment 1789668View attachment 1789666
 not much heat, quiet as hell.. so far so good

View attachment 1789667
*lurking around the grolab tent


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Yeah dude, come n visit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*setting up some tents.. arg.. ill post pics when im done.. whenever that will be.. hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1789838View attachment 1789837

--->crap.. blue-red-purple-..crap im missing magenta 150h.. :\


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

**sigh.. wasnt ordered.. GD... /facepalm... oh well it should be enough in there, till i get the spinner up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

hell yah wiz very nice


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> the magentas are where its at man unless your using other lights those blues and reds are just mainly boosters, If you plan on vegin a while i'd stick to the purples for veg and the magentas for flower. Personal experience with that one. I veg very short times so no need for any other color than magenta. You will like em but i would say add a lil UV lighting to it because i wasn't happy with trichome production versus my cree led powered panel.
> 
> You bastard and your 1k setup of spinners and 150's imma outdo you and get all h350's on a spinners. HA WHAT NOW!!!!


*thanks LED mastah  haha.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hell yah wiz very nice


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

**tired.. and my face hurts from sleeping on my keyboard.. eer.. quick power nap.. haha

--ordered UVbs, gonna setup one so ppls can see  

--enjoy your weekends


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol Red booster dick HAHHAA


*you should see my magenta c**k.. lolz j/k


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey pimpin i pimp me some of that doo doo tea lol


*ill post it tonight ... sheesh!!!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1790741View attachment 1790742
i put the biothunder in first add sucanate, and then assorted poop as needed:0 
chicken 4-5-3 10% calcium for vegging
peruvin 10-10-0 for transition to flower mix w/ chicken
100 micron screened phos guano 0-12-2 for heavy fruiting

i always add 2 cups 480ml of humic15% fulvic5% and carbon 30% per 50 gallons

i spray with the cal carb, mag, sulfur mix three times per cycle it helps alot as those micros are non mobile
oh and troph blumats are the ShIT if you donnt know your ass better google sombody


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 1790741View attachment 1790742
> i put the biothunder in first add sucanate, and then assorted poop as needed:0
> chicken 4-5-3 10% calcium for vegging
> peruvin 10-10-0 for transition to flower mix w/ chicken
> ...


*got an assortment of goodies there


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> HAHAAHAH shhhh man dont tell anyone but ill tell you a secret lol
> 
> my dad taught me the squeeky wheel gets the grease lol. have i been squeaky enough yet?  ROFL


*you Sir.. and your doo-doo naggin finally paid off.. hahaha... NOT!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ROFL HAHAHAHAA, too bad you didnt get a 350 lol monster cocks lol hahaha
> 
> but really isnt it bad ass when s1 asks "what lights u usin man" "oh, nothin special just a flashlight" LOL HAHAHAHAH a big ass LED flashlight HAHAAHAHa


*im glad your asleep now kron, i can finally go back to actual research... lolz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

Im going to pimp who I want to pimp kuz ima playa................. now hit the block wiz!! you got some work to do lol!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im going to pimp who I want to pimp kuz ima playa................. now hit the block wiz!! you got some work to do lol!!


[video=youtube;1plPyJdXKIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

*Fig. 13.1.* Bandgap energy versus lattice constant of III-V nitride semiconductors at room temperature (bowing parameters after Siozade et al., 2000; Yun et al., 2002; Wu et al., 2003).







*Fig. 13.2.* Layer structure of GaInN UV LED grown on saphire substrate emitting at 370 nm (after Mukai et al., 199. 







*Fig. 13.3.* Room temperature emission spectrum of commercial 375nm UV LED (Nichia Corp.) under cw and pulsed condition.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

View attachment 1790974

*Fig. 13.4.* Room temperature emission intensity as a function of GaInN active layer thickness for double heterostructure UV LEDs emitting at 375nm (after Mukai et al., 199. 







*Fig. 13.5.* Schematic band diagram of (a) thin and (b) thick AlGaN/GaN active region with poalization fields for Ga-face growth (substrate on right-hand side). 

View attachment 1790975

*Fig. 13.6.* Room temperature intensity as a function of emission wavelength for GaInN double heterostructure UV LEDs (after Mukai et al., 199.


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

wow just walked into a cock convo ... AKWARRRDDD ....


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

lolz there is nothing like too much time on the net


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

mugan said:


> wow just walked into a cock convo ... AKWARRRDDD ....


*haha! ackward indeed.. tho its all kron, really.. its not me.. HAHAHA


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol hahaha wiz blamin me for him spending too much time on the forum and not enough in the garden lol. research my ass more like go watch cock porn....


*pinche~ its all about the blame game


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fNOOOOOOO damn -__________________-


*its all typed up... looks good too ... only if i can muster enough energy to press the send button... LOL


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i need 250 w HPS power to compare to my current led setup. Im hurting because im not sure if this strains gonna fill. So im falling back to the fall back plan of rock the 250 hps and get a half p with a month veg and scrog that shit. Only problem i need a 250 hps and i dont wanna pay 300 for a fuckin digi one... god damn hydro store trying to rip my balls off.


*wtf.. 300bills for a 250hps.. dude i just picked up a 600w for 198bucks.. its okay kron, here some <3 your way... no homo.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> damn canna i told you i would come burn you out man LOL if your hurting that badly that you have to slang the recipe ill just hook u up man lol hHAHAHAHa fucker probably has more in jars than i grew in the last year...
> damn u canna lol


*hey.. wtf.. how did you know about my uber secret pheno stash.. that reminds me... i need to burp some masons  ..yo.. im making a special recipe, i call it the capt's dookie  ., ill post of it brewn l8r.. im off to get more blue mtn coffee beans...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

*lumatek 600w digi, no hood w/ bulb and lamp cord  ..try craigslist.. but watch, lots of scammers


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i need 250 w HPS power to compare to my current led setup. Im hurting because im not sure if this strains gonna fill. So im falling back to the fall back plan of rock the 250 hps and get a half p with a month veg and scrog that shit. Only problem i need a 250 hps and i dont wanna pay 300 for a fuckin digi one... god damn hydro store trying to rip my balls off.


I got a great deal on a used 400W MH/HPS 6" xtrasun cool hood with a lumatek dimmable for $200 and they threw in a timer for free...they always hook me up with great deals!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> I got a great deal on a used 400W MH/HPS 6" xtrasun cool hood with a lumatek dimmable for $200 and they threw in a timer for free...they always hook me up with great deals!


*sounds good, only if kron could get the same hydro <3 some of us are getting.. Lol


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 17, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *sounds good, only if kron could get the same hydro <3 some of us are getting.. Lol


Yea man, this place is about 30 minutes away and they are always super helpful, they will even ship small items so i dont have to drive all the way out! They always have something bundled together to help save $$$. Here is their website, check it out they always have something good on sale!! http://www.hydroponicsgc.com/ im not advertising for them just trying to spread the love!!! Good luck man!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

**some good news for this thread  got some UV-b setups coming up, doing all tubes-cfls-mercurys-l.e.ds  so stick around and enjoy the show 
---w/ daily updates.. info/data sheets(maybe.. lol).. and LOTs of bud porn!!

..tootles


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 1792643View attachment 1792640View attachment 1792639
---so figured out what spectrum of LEDs work.. thank you ADHD  (how? what? are Qs that "YOU" can find out "YOURSELF".. (lazy = fail)

View attachment 1792642View attachment 1792641
---more new gear.. need to organize asap :\

View attachment 1792638View attachment 1792637
---been using hps/mh/cfl for 13yrs.. now i know what was missing..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

*makes sense, whitehhouse pimps need dank coffee to keep pimping .. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

*i also got these for testing r&d..


With its innovative design and high quality, radiant light, Kessil presents the A150W LED aquarium light. Using Dense Matrix LED technology to emulate a point-like source, A150W provides the shimmery effects of a metal halide without its excess power consumption and heat. Bring out the beauty of blue water and vivid colors of coral with the specially created spectrums of A150W.










Product Series










Actinic Special Blend
The DEEP OCEAN BLUE model's special blend of wavelengths emulates an actinic light for a deep blue color that brings water to life.










15000K* Special Blend
This unique mix of wavelengths closely resembles a 15000 K light, creating a visually stunning effect for water and coral in your aquarium.










10000K* Special Blend
The SKY BLUE model's distinctive spectrum emits light similar to a 10000 K light, emitting a natural looking light while providing coral with optimized wavelengths.*Color temperature for reference only, and is not a direct measurement of CCT.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

you never cease to suprise wiz lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> you never cease to suprise wiz lol


*the day i stop..., rest assured.. they finally found me .... hahaha j/k j/k

[video=youtube;V0ocOM3tnjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0ocOM3tnjs[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hellz to the mother fuckin cheeeeeyeeaaaaa


*found a fabricator.. showing him what i want my prototype uvbs setups will look like.. its like a kid in a candy store


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol found a fabricator why didnt you same somthing man i do aerospace welding and machining for a living hahah i may not be workin right now but i knows mah shit.  cant wait to see that uVB setup sir.


*wait you work for aerospace!? wtf.. you are you an asstronaut?? lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> HAHAHAHAH THATS a fucked up thing to say bro rofl, eh i think that sky blue ones going to work the best probably lol couple people i know are running 10k tubes in their t5's i'd be using those for clones because they have a wider angle lens, they also make w150's specifically for plants that have wide angle lenses but not in those blues.


*got off the phone w/ the kessil chick.. so my demands have been met.. haha, LEDmadness is on-the-way


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties for marijuana so i need a light that emits these light spectrums on the Kelvin scale? Is this right? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties for marijuana so i need a light that emits these light spectrums on the Kelvin scale? Is this right? Peace


*i dont think you'll find any uvb under kelvin tubes/cfls (regular ones).. the reptile bulbs have a coating on them of some sort, which i think, produces the UV-b... not sure tho... (or something to do w/ gasses within..)


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Types of Fluorescent Tube[/SIZE]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The fluorescent tubes available: [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Those designed to provide UVA plus UVB[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], to enable vitamin D3 synthesis in reptiles/patients known to require it.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Those designed to simulate "daylight"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], sometimes known as "full spectrum" lamps, emitting UVA but only very low levels of UVB.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We have limited our survey (with one exception) to lamps stated by their manufacturers to be for the provision of UVB for vitamin D3 synthesis by reptiles. The exception was a single new Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Daylight Terrarium Lamp which was included in a set of sample lamps donated to the project, and which we tested out of curiosity.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The "daylight" or "full spectrum" lights are not designed to enable vitamin D3 synthesis. However, several manufacturers suggest the use of these in conjunction with UVB-emitting tubes in order to improve the overall lighting quality inside the vivarium, increasing the UVA levels and the colour balance of the light.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This certainly does have this effect. This can also be achieved with incandescent light, including some of the so-called "basking lamps" with improved colour balance. If heat as well as light is required at a basking spot, incandescent lamps may be a good alternative since fluorescent tubes produce very little heat.[/FONT]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]The Output of UVB Fluorescent Tubes[/SIZE]*
All fluorescent tubes, unless fitted with a reflector of some type, emit light, including ultraviolet light, more or less evenly and symmetrically from their entire surface between the electrodes (situated about half an inch from the end of each tube). This radiation can be imagined as a cylinder, expanding and dissipating with increasing distance from the tube surface.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Manufacturers usually describe, for each product, the percentage of the total light output of the tube which is emitted as ultraviolet light. Hence a lamp may be described as producing "30% UVA and 5% UVB" and this would mean that the remaining 65% of output was emitted as visible light. This gives an indication of the balance between UVA, UVB and visible light but it does not indicate the intensity of ultraviolet illumination which can be expected; i.e., it does not distinguish between a dim, inefficient lamp and a bright, efficient one.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our broadband UVB meters measure something different: the total UVB output in microwatts per square centimetre - the actual intensity of UVB illumination. As we have described earlier, this has advantages. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We can measure the amount of UVB available to a reptile at any given distance from the tube; we can plot the rate of decay of a tube over time; and we can compare two tubes of the same brand and wattage and see at a glance whether their output is the same. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We can also plot the shape and extent of the "cylinder" of radiation put out by a lamp, and use this to help decide upon placement of a tube within a vivarium.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]However, we can only compare identical products. A higher reading _does not necessarily indicate that the tube is better at promoting synthesis of vitamin D3_. Different brands (with different phosphor blends and/or glass tubes, and therefore different proportions of UVB at various wavelengths) may have similar overall UVB output but vary in their ability to promote vitamin D3 synthesis. The results of new research should soon be available (see our Introduction to the Lighting Survey for details) but in the meantime we advise against comparing products against each other, based upon our test results here.[/FONT]


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wondering how i reference the uv-b of a bulb, some cover large wavelengths.

But each flourescent emits uv light which in turn hits the phosphor coating emiting light of various wavelengths. Most reptile bulbs i have seen are simply quartz not glass as quartz lets most of this uv and uv-b light through combined with thinner phosphorous coating and you got a reptile uv-b flourescent light.

I just havent found a site that explains where uv light fits into the colour spectrum of certain lights but i suppose its more to do with the quartz and thinner phosphorous coating giving bulbs of 10percent / 8%/ 5% and 2% uv-b emiting properties.

Also the use of this would be to produce CBD which blocks the effects of THC mainly thus medicating without all the side effects or 'THC' Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Just wondering how i reference the uv-b of a bulb, some cover large wavelengths.
> 
> But each flourescent emits uv light which in turn hits the phosphor coating emiting light of various wavelengths. Most reptile bulbs i have seen are simply quartz not glass as quartz lets most of this uv and uv-b light through combined with thinner phosphorous coating and you got a reptile uv-b flourescent light.
> 
> ...


*ppsstt... your on the right track... CBD... Uv-b... follow the yellow brick road... 

--cheers


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

So even if you bought a reptile uv-b light it may not even emit much uv in the plant required spectrum and there is little way to test? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

SOLARMETER 
MODEL 6.2 UV METER UVB 

SENSITIVE MICROWATT VERSION 


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][/FONT]
*




*​ 




*Features*

*Integral Sensor *


*Compact *


*Durable *


*Accurate*


*LCD readout*




*Applications*


*Lamp UVB Intensity & Aging *


*Reptile Lamps *


*Acrylic Shield Transmission *


*Percent (%) UVB if divided by reading from *
*Model 5.7 (UVA + B) *


*Eyewear UV block comparison *
Solarmeter Specifications



*Radiometer**Model*6.2*Irrad. Range*0-1999 µW/cm² UVB*Response*280-320 nm*Resolution*1 µW/cm²*Conv. Rate*3.0 Readings/Sec*Display*3.5 Digit LCD*Digit Size*0.4 inch high*Oper. Temp *32° F TO 90° F*Oper. Humid.*5% TO 80% RH*Accuracy*±10% REF.NIST*Dimensions (in.)*4.2L x 2.4W x 0.9D (in.)*Weight*4.5 OZ. (incl. batt.)*Power Source*9-Volt DC Battery*Lens*UV Glass*Diffuser*Virgin Teflon .003"http://www.solarmeter.com/images/SM60graph.gif​














*Sensor*
Silicon Carbide (SIC) Photodiode packaged in hermetically sealed UV glass window cap. Interference filter coating (Metal Oxide) blocks most UVA from response as shown on Spectral Sensitivity Graph.​ 
*Operation*
Press and hold push-button switch on face of unit. Aim sensor window in top panel of meter directly at UV source. Note reading on LCD and record if desired. For reptile lamps also check at "basking" position.​ 
Battery operation voltage is 9V down to 6.5V. Below 6.5V the LCD numbers will begin to dim, indicating the need for battery replacement. Under "typical" service load, the battery should last about 2 years.​ 




*Proper Usage of Solarmeter ® Ultraviolet Radiometer for Lamp Aging Tests*

Wear eye protection when checking UV lamps (UV-block wrap around glasses).
Allow lamps to warm-up prior to taking readings (at least 5 min).
When checking aging of lamps, keep measuring distance and locations constant.
Lamps should be replaced when output drops 30% to about 70% of their original (new) readings. Take overall reading at exposure distance, or check individual lamps close to surface. Keep track of hours vs. readings on a chart.
If unsure of what original new values were, replace lamp(s) with new ones of the same kind and compare to old ones.
To determine percent UVB divide Model 6.2 reading by Model 5.7 total UV (UVA + B) reading. (See FAQ page).
When checking UVT acrylic transmission, take reading through acrylic; then remove acrylic and hold meter sensor at approximately the same distance from lamp as the acrylic shield was located. If acrylic blocks much UVB it should be replaced.
When using this meter to compare different type lamps, due to their different spectral power distributions, the readings should be considered relative rather than absolute. Although higher output lamps of similar SPD's will generally read higher than lower output lamps, ones that peak near 290-300 nm (as does the meter response) will read higher than ones peaking near 313 nm even if the total UVB output of both is the same.
Do not subject the meter to extremes in temperature, humidity, shock or dust.
Use a dry, soft cloth to clean the intrument. Keep sensor free of oil, dirt, etc.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yer your meter says it dosent distinguish between wavelengths of uv-b light so i guess not? Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Yer your meter says it dosent distinguish between wavelengths of uv-b light so i guess not? Peace


..i guess you want this one then..

SOLARMETER

MODEL 7.5 UV METER W/m2 ERYTHEMALLY EFFECTIVE (Eeff) UVR ​

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][/FONT]
*




*​ 


*Features*

*Integral Sensor *


*Compact *


*Durable *


*Accurate*


*LCD readout*

 
*Applications*


*W/m2 Ery Lamp/Sun Output *

*Check EU 0.3 **W/m2 Maximum *


*Acrylic Shield Transmission *


*Eyewear UV block comparison *
Solarmeter Specifications

*Radiometer**Model*7.5*Irrad. Range*19.99 W/m2 Ery *Response*280-400 nm Diffey Erythermal Action Spectrum*Resolution*0.01 W/m2*Conv. Rate*3.0 Readings/Sec*Display*3.5 Digit LCD*Digit Size*0.4 inch high*Oper. Temp *32° F TO100° F*Oper. Humid.*5% TO 80% RH*Accuracy*±10% REF.NIST*Dimensions (in.)*4.2L x 2.4W x 0.9D (inches)*Weight*4.5 OZ. (incl. batt.)*Power Source*9-Volt DC Battery*Lens*UV Glass*Diffuser*Virgin Teflon .005*Detector*SIC/IF Photodiode*Med/hr Meter Spectral Response*​






*Blue Line: Meter response* Black Line: Erythemal response​

*Sensor/Detector*
Silicon Carbide (SIC) Photodiode packaged in hermetically sealed UV glass window cap.
Interference filter coating (Metal Oxide) blocks UV above erythermal response as show on Spectral Sensitivity Graph.​ 

*Operation*
Press and hold push-button switch on face of unit. Aim sensor window in top panel of meter directly at UV source. For tanning beds place meter at body position. Note reading on LCD and record if desired.​ 
Battery operation voltage is 9V down to 6.5V. Below 6.5V the LCD numbers will begin to dim, indicating the need for battery replacement. Under "typical" service load, the battery should last about 2 years.​ 


*Proper Usage of Solarmeter ® Ultraviolet Radiometer for Lamp Tests:*


<li class="normmiddletext">Wear UV-block eye protection when checking UV lamps. 

<li class="normmiddletext">Allow lamps to warm-up prior to taking readings (at least 5 min). 

<li class="normmiddletext">Hold sensor close to lamp or acrylic to measure individual lamp Eeff intensity. Hold sensor at 25 cm above bench with canopy closed for body position reading. 

<li class="normmiddletext">When checking aging of lamps, keep measuring distance and locations constant. 

<li class="normmiddletext">Lamps should be replaced when output drops to about 70% of their original (new) readings. Keep track of hours vs. readings on a chart. 

<li class="normmiddletext">If unsure of what original new values were, replace two adjacent lamps with new ones of the same kind and compare old ones. 

<li class="normmiddletext">When checking acrylic transmission, take reading through acrylic; then remove acrylic and hold meter sensor at approximately the same distance from lamp as the acrylic shield was located. If acrylic blocks much UV it should be replaced. 

<li class="normmiddletext">Do not subject the meter to extremes in temperature, humidity, shock or dust. 

Use a dry, soft cloth to clean the intrument. Keep sensor free of oil, dirt, etc.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]Make Yourself a UVB Spread Chart.[/SIZE]*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
[SIZE=+1]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A simple guide to constructing a Spread Chart[/FONT]*[/SIZE]​ 











[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]WARNING: UV RADIATION HAZARD[/SIZE][/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When making a spread chart you are working very close to the lamp and with mercury vapour lamps in particular, you may expose yourself to strong UVB radiation. Do *not* take un-necessary risks. [/FONT]
​ 







[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*You do this at your own risk.*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*DO NOT LOOK INTO THE LAMP*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wear suitable UV-protective glasses or goggles[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wear protective clothing (eg. long sleeves; hat) and use high SPF sun cream on any exposed skin (eg. face and hands)[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Avoid all un-necessary exposure to the UVB beam and work under the lamp for as short a time as possible. [/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*UV RADIATION CAN DAMAGE EYES AND SKIN*[/FONT]​ 








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Constructing a Spread Chart:*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]1. The Mercury Vapour Lamp[/SIZE][/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A UVB Spread Chart is a particularly useful tool for visualising the extent of the UVB coverage of a lamp. This chart is useful as it enables predictions to be made of the UVB levels which various basking platforms, etc, will receive in a vivarium. It enables estimation of the level of UVB a reptile would expose itself to, if it sat in any given spot relative to the lamp (Fig. 1.is an example of how a chart can be used in this way.)[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To make a Spread Chart, it is necessary to record the output of the lamp in a two-dimensional plane directly beneath and to the sides of the lamp face (Fig.2). Direct readings are taken from several hundred points in this plane, and plotted on a chart so that a two-dimensional visualisation of the three-dimensional cone of radiation emitted by the lamp can be visualised.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Preparing to Record the Spread Chart*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]






It is easiest to work beneath a bright lamp, since the light does not shine directly into your eyes. You will need to hang the lamp a short distance from a wall (8 - 10 inches away should prove satisfactory). [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The beam of UVB light from a hanging mercury vapour lamp may extend a considerable distance beneath the lamp. If direct recordings have already been taken from below the lamp, you will already have a clear idea of how far below the lamp the useful beam extends. Angling the meter towards the lamp from the side will give you a rough idea of how wide the beam will be. Fasten a suitably large sheet of non-reflective paper or card to the wall - you will be plotting the full-size chart onto this. If the lamp is very powerful (such as a lamp for zoos) the chart may be so large that you might consider drawing straight onto the wall. Use a water-soluble pencil in this case![/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]






[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]The most difficult part of this enterprise is ensuring that the UVB meter is kept in the same plane throughout the recording session. The easiest way to do this is to tape or blue-tack the meter to a set square or spirit level rule, which is then held against the wall. A pointer of some sort may be affixed to the other end of the set square or rule, such that its tip corresponds to the relative position of the meter sensor. (see Figs. 2 and 3.)[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Plotting the Contours*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You are now going to take readings from the meter, angled so that it is aiming directly at the lamp surface (direct readings) whilst keeping the meter exactly the same distance from the wall  so all your readings are in the same vertical plane as the wall..it is then a fair cross section of the lamps output. You are going to plot the UVB "contours" - the furthest points at which given outputs (eg. 50, 100, 200, 300uW/cm² and so on) are found.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To plot the UVB contours, move the meter back and forth, tipping it gently to scan for the furthest distance from the lamp at which it is possible to record the output you are working on. Use the rule to transfer your data to the card on the wall, by marking each reading at the corresponding point on the card (see Fig. 2.)[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]






Fig. 4 shows a spread chart being plotted for a low-output mercury vapour lamp; the readings are being taken for the 20uW/cm² contour.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You can then literally join up the dots to obtain the spread chart and visualise the shape of the UVB beam. From this full size chart, a scale diagram may be prepared, if required. All the Spread Charts featured on this website were constructed in this way.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Completing the Spread Chart*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If the chart is small enough, it may be scanned, in sections, into an image-editing program. If it is too large, then the easiest way to transfer the data to the computer is to draw a grid onto the full-size chart and produce an accurate, scaled-down copy of the whole chart on a sheet of graph paper, which can then be scanned into an image-editing program.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Most editing programs which utilise layer technology would be suitable; I use Photoshop Elements. Over the scanned image, I first construct the grid, and then trace the contours - for this, a graphics tablet and pen makes life easier. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fig. 5 (below) show[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]s a typical example of a full size spread chart at completion. This used three A1-sized sheets of card and measured nearly 4ft across. Fig. 6 shows the scale diagram of the spread chart, obtained from the full-size version [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]as described above [/FONT].[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The final result can, of course, be coloured and converted into a useful visualisation of the UVB beam of the lamp in question by over-laying it onto a photograph of the lamp in use in a vivarium. This chart, for example, is the one featured in Fig.1 (at the top of the page). Great care must be taken to record key measurements within the vivarium, such as the distance from the lamp surface to the basking shelf, so that the chart may be scaled up accurately over the photograph.[/FONT]​ 





​ 





​ 






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]






2. The Fluorescent Tube and Compact Lamp[/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spread charts for most fluorescent tubes and compact lamps are smaller, since the UVB output is usually relatively low. In most cases, the chart may be plotted on a single A1-size sheet of paper or card. This is placed on a table or test bench to which the lamp is mounted, either horizontally or vertically depending upon the desired orientation of the chart. The principle is exactly the same as for the mercury vapour lamp.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fig. 7 shows a spread chart being constructed for a fluorescent tube. The tube is held in position at a suitable working height over a test bench, to enable the UVB gradient to be plotted parallel to the axis of the lamp. Fig. 8 shows the spread chart for this lamp, a new ZooMed Reptisun 5.0 tube.[/FONT]​ 





​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If the tube is mounted vertically on the test bench, the UVB gradient at right angles to the axis of the lamp may be plotted. This orientation was used in the construction of some of the spread charts and vivarium overlays featured in the section on fluorescent tubes.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fig. 9 shows a spread chart being constructed for a compact fluorescent lamp, using an early version of the DIY "set square" meter holder, fixed to a plastic block and ruler aligned with the sensor. In this example the UVB gradient is being plotted in the horizontal plane, i.e., perpendicular to the axis of the lamp. The sensor is positioned at a level half-way up the lamp face.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spread charts plotted for horizontally-mounted and vertically-mounted compact lamps are featured in the section on compact lamps.[/FONT]​ 










[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Contribute your recordings![/SIZE]* [/FONT]​


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah so a different coating on the sensor blocks the interference from other wavelengths to a certain extent with the higher the wavelength the more its blocked leaving the sensor mainly focused on the wavelengths left.

This is clever since the reverse is how the allow uv-b light to escape reptile lights, surely the same coating applied to the sensor would eliminate these wavelengths from a reptile bulb making a more marijuana uv-b plant specific bulb.

I will carry on reading up dude, thanks. Peace


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wondered how they found the perfect position for placement of uv-b lights, very clever, also shows you safe distances between you and equipment from the light. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> wtf you got kessil fuckin kessil to sponsor your ass you mofuck how dare you lol or did you just order up your shit and im dreaming lol


*i can/cant either confirm or nor deny that statement... HAHA


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> no not an astronaut but i build the shit they use in space, like i machined bearings for all the fuel tanks on the space shuttle and associate launch rockets, also weld aluminum bodies for tomahawk missiles for a while, til the started askin me to do titanium and i said i dont know how yet and they said too much to train you so PEACE lol


*im jelly..  glad your my RIU stalker.. HAHA just focking w/ ya.. my fams in the biz too... jpl..rocketdyne.. you know.. lazy potheads...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ...... u suck...... i hate you...... u better hook it up with some LED dankness man...... fucker and all your cool toys.... i guess i cant complain too much i did get four kessils for free, too bad my old partner jacked 3 of em....


*you got some bunk ass partners.. oh well,, live n learn


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ummm yea its called never trust friends when your at you whits end and you havent been around because you were too busy gettin arrested in vegas and you have to restart. Fuck that guy, i got a good partner now besides the fact he wont let me take pics.... fucker....


*haha, well the pics thing is "iffy" but then again, like i said.. feel free to come arrest my epileptic ass... ill make sure to put a good show for them in court


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

what im saying!! PTSD, sleep apnia, insomnia, restless legg sindrome, compress disks and degenerative disks, ADHD, blown both leg joints!!
so im way fucked up lol so yah bring it


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

*united we stand... divide... we will ultimately... all.. Fall..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *united we stand... divide... we will ultimately... all.. Fall..


that right wiz!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahaha lazy potheads indeed i accomplish more in a day than most normal people and thats just tending the plants lol  how dare the world call us greenthumbs lazy stoners lol


*..i think they are just calling You that ... whats this "we" thing.. hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahhaha you need to change your moderator status to cannapimp, cuz you smack a bitch that gets outta line lol


*your so.. violent kron.. you need more indica.. lay off the OGs.. LOL


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;O9REMmhvjQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9REMmhvjQw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

**LED update..

--working on constructing a LED layout, im lazy, so ill be using grolab skeletons to jerryrig this thang together 
---the spinner is up and running, all 350Hs (magenta/deeppurp) 

**so far so good

View attachment 1794288View attachment 1794290View attachment 1794289


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;6Yj0Wzg86H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yj0Wzg86H8[/video]

--bong break


----------



## virulient (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk if I hate you or love you, but I'm super jealous of that spinner! 

P.S. I finally made my way to your lounge! Sub'd!


----------



## bud nugbong (Sep 19, 2011)

nice cannawiz, cant wait to see how you do w the leds.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahaha i cant help it man been so low on good smoke lately it makes me rage and not only that but this god damn AO is NOT fuckin filling out under my kessil and blackstar, together those lights are good for 6 ounces, i SEEENT it lol but seriously WTF my plants healthy as fuck lovin life and it just wont fucking yield GOD DAMNIT ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGG!!!!


*what your c02 @t ??


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> -_- fucker....


*lol.. dont get touchy kron.. we got work to do.. LOL


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

*still not down with a CSE.. eh kron... controled sealed environment.. its hard but you get to keep your precious c02..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> wanted to do that but couldnt afford C02 monitor yet, im moving in that direction actually probably going to need your help on that one as i've never built one except in theory for s1 i know over the phone and i know it didnt work right at first lol


*fosho brah.. feel free to grab my belt buckle as i walk you thru it... lmfao... 

[video=youtube;SMuXwdUS_Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMuXwdUS_Lc&feature=player_embedded[/video]

..but really tho, ill help.. but i want some roscoes chicken n waffles.. been craving that shit for so long..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

hmm.................wiz dont you got a block to pimp!?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;UDApZhXTpH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDApZhXTpH8[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

**almost done w/ the LED setup.. getting maybe 1-2 more spinners.. and waiting on confirmation if advLED panels are on the way.. havent got in-touch w/ blackstars yet..

--freakin hate this hot-cold-hot-cold weather...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> WTF 1-2 more spinners how many spinners per cab you need bro lol, thats 6 kessils a piece rofl. you got 18 of those bitches comn or what? ROFL


*no cabs.. just using the grolab skeletons.. have a grip in storage from a previous project.. you'll see.. i call it LED bondage.. haha

30x 150s
20x 350s
5x advLED panels
5x blackstars

---go big.. or go home


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

_*i wasnt fucking around..._

_[video=youtube;8UgP1ithEFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UgP1ithEFU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;yIXYHk0A0gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIXYHk0A0gM[/video]


--if your not running on imagination... we arent even on the same page... (Albert Einstein / Nikola Tesla)_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

**non-stop... got a goodie from an ol friend 

i gonna be able to test run one plasma rig.. you heard it, i havent seen one thread on RIU on plasmas... let C.Wizzle get this "advanced" stuff going.. 

--hustle or hate


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

GAVITA Pro 600 SE US 







The GAVITA Pro 600 is the first 240 Volt electronic ballast that powers the professional Philips GreenPower 600W 400V EL (electronic) lamp. This lamp has the highest PAR light output, improved spectrum and the best light maintenance (>95% PAR light over one year of use). Being the most efficient horticultural lamp available and the only lamp specifically developed for electronic ballasts this is the lamp of choice for Dutch professional greenhouse growers.The GAVITA Pro 600 is available as a complete fixture with the highly efficient professional HortiStar HR 96 reflector or as a remote ballast, ideally paired with the adjustable GAVITA TripleStar reflector. Being completely closed and solid state (no fans) with extremely low heat dissipation the remote ballast can be mounted close to your lamps, enabling safe and easy installation. Having your ballast close to your lamp reduces the amount of EMI (RF interference). The complete fixture is easily mounted with two balanced eye bolts. Special brackets are available as an accessory.


*Features & Benefits*




Only for use with 600W EL lamp
No acoustic resonance
Up to 8% more grow light
Light maintenance after 5000 hrs > 95%

System design and concept by GAVITA
Electronics by Philips
Sealed housing (Class I) with Gore-Tex ventilation plug
Microprocessor controlled, LED status indicator
Professional UV resistant rubber wiring
Very low heat dissipation and optimal cooling
Driver efficiency at full power 95-96%
UL Listed
 
*Specifications*


*Input Voltage: *240-277 Volt
*Input Current: *2.7A at 240V
*Power Factor: *> 0.98
*Input Frequency: *50-60 Hz
*Output Connection: *IEC C14, power cable 10 ft with 240V plug
*Dimensions: *22.3"/567mm (length) x 9.4&#8221;/240mm (width) x 7.5&#8221;/191mm (height)
*Case Temp. (°C): *20 - 50°C
*Reflector Material: *HortiStar HR 96 600 in bracket
*Light Source: *Master GP T EL 600W
*Luminous Flux: *90,000 Lumens
*PPF: *1170 &#956;Mol/sec


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

**LOL.. i just realized why im single... sigh.. cause im already married to Mj.. haha ...sigh 

--i need a smile, sativa coming up


----------



## irieie (Sep 19, 2011)

dude this shit is fucking awesome. how did you get your hands on that plasma light? i am so glad to finaally see an led grow that could possibly compare to a commercial hid setup. looking forward to the trip bro.


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 19, 2011)

Canna, i found someone with pics that looked identical to your plasma light setup inside of the cabinet...were those yours or did he jack yours? Can you repost them, i cannot seem to find them!?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;0p_3IUX9X4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_3IUX9X4I[/video]

--sorry kron, my bipolarness is trippin.. moodyy not moody.. its fucking hell.. haha

NO LINK 

hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> thats cuz there is no PLASMA LIGHTS GET IT RIGHT GUYS THOSE ARE KESSILs lol =) or is canna fuckin with me still, jesus bro u got those high as fuck you might want to lower em down i bit, i believe optimum is 12-24 inches with those bad boys, id be runnin at about 20 or so maybe 18 ive had my 150 as close as 6 inches though with no bleaching.


*just running the systems, lights, checking wares.. what your seeing is just me tinkering.. lolz

--but ive noticed just with the blue booster.. im done using MH now.. but ill keep HPS for the heavy red spec.. the plasma isnt here...yet..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Canna, i found someone with pics that looked identical to your plasma light setup inside of the cabinet...were those yours or did he jack yours? Can you repost them, i cannot seem to find them!?


*which one? link sir


----------



## irieie (Sep 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **non-stop... got a goodie from an ol friend
> 
> i gonna be able to test run one plasma rig.. you heard it, i havent seen one thread on RIU on plasmas... let C.Wizzle get this "advanced" stuff going..
> 
> --hustle or hate


..........


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

irieie said:


> dude this shit is fucking awesome. how did you get your hands on that plasma light? i am so glad to finaally see an led grow that could possibly compare to a commercial hid setup. looking forward to the trip bro.


*im here to put the fear into HID Nazis..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> muhahhhah ive pulled one HID setup from your grasp with LED POWER MUAHAHAHAHA and another HID bites the dust =) waiting for canna to prove to himself HPS is a waste of time too when you have as many kessils as he does....


*but i love overkill.. lol..

and if i wanted to even closely mimic "the sun" --you'll need multi tier source.. *cough... plasma--lumens--par--uv... all bands within... ..stay on the yellow brick road.. kron... hold my hands.. hhahahahahahahah


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> like i said i ran plasma loved it, hated reliability, the possiblities of it though were amazing i used to go back and forth on researching lights with this guy viagro on here wish he was still around hes our kinda cat wiz, he would put u to a run for your money for light knowledge. dood blew my mind on a daily basis, seems you've taken his duties now lol. Overkill.... your overkill as it is put the damn HPS away if you must use HID go plasma for gods sake still less power usage and less heat. =) the SHIT sir.


*FINE.. all 600w digis converted to plasma rigs.. anything elsee.. geez AMC guys are so pushy.. lmfao


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> thanks canna now theres some gangsta shit lol. now you can be like FUCK ALL YOU FOOS AND UR HPS LIGHTS NOOKA I GOT THAT LED *pronounced lead* PLASMA RIG MANG!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


*nah.. im here just to do research.. nothing else.. no ego trips, no yours is better blah blah drama.. 

..  cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i was kidding....... lol IM RICK JAMES BITCH.... that was all just a huge lead up to me finding a reason to post that vid rofl
> 
> except where i told u use plasmas lol


[video=youtube;qPr-xsQvhgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPr-xsQvhgw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 1795739

--great stuff.. microbiology is responding quite well to the tonic 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hmm.................wiz dont you got a block to pimp!?


*24/7  yessir


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;t6rTLKdm3ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6rTLKdm3ho&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;huKOy76LObc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huKOy76LObc&feature=related[/video]
(LMFAO)

[video=youtube;-oA7t6Qxnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oA7t6Qxnv8&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;oTnnZ45KmZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTnnZ45KmZQ[/video]
(SANNIE!!!!!)


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;HFnaQqYDx_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFnaQqYDx_8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;atrKO1tnNBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atrKO1tnNBY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;SQycD8X5UmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQycD8X5UmI&feature=related[/video]


--i hope santa is listening.. got me a wish list.. lolz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

*i feel lonely on this planet.. my ride needs to hurry up.. lol.. spaceships please.. planet of the apes ...boring..



...blame the ADHD..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Theres a fox or a hooker on your block better pimp it


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Theres a fox or a hooker on your block better pimp it


*dude.. that hooker i saw that one night.. was actually a dude.. uuumm.. womanish...

--saw "it" during daytime hours... wasnt pretty..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *dude.. that hooker i saw that one night.. was actually a dude.. uuumm.. womanish...
> 
> --saw "it" during daytime hours... wasnt pretty..


Rofl dude that sucks to look out my door and see a heshe fuck all i can see out my door is forest!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Rofl dude that sucks to look out my door and see a heshe fuck all i can see out my door is forest!


*well the forest would be a nice change of scenery.. ..tho it would be 'scary' seeing a she-man in the woods..

yikes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

How close to hookers ville you live or was it a random fly by


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> How close to hookers ville you live or was it a random fly by


*yea, passerbys.. im located near a tricks corner.. lol...havent seen a treat.. just tricks.. haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Now I understand you live close to regulate all your hoes lol and after you brew a batch a poop
You toss it at the used up ones


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Now I understand you live close to regulate all your hoes lol and after you brew a batch a poop
> You toss it at the used up ones


*hell naw!! im not gonna waste good doo-doo on some trick.. please... hahaha

[video=youtube;qYuwH66-PEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYuwH66-PEw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok well you must be atracting them with the poop them rofl


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok well you must be atracting them with the poop them rofl


*what can i say.. the ladies cant resist the dookie.. hahaha

[video=youtube;qtseEDFlzp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtseEDFlzp4[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry wiz just in one of those moods but bro dont go to kevs thread the some shit going on over there lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

At least till it deleted......


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> At least till it deleted......


*i saw it.. and im still speechless.. haha.. wrong in so many levels but funny as hell..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aint that the truth


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

*portable is always stoner approved.. hehe
View attachment 1796231--wow.. amb c02 is 700+ , i think its the farts.. 


View attachment 1796232--titan always has good stuff

View attachment 1796233--sweet.. can save data


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

now thats cool wiz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> now thats cool wiz


*thnx Hellz, had to pick it up.. love measuring my farts.. wait, i meant c02..  haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey wiz swing by my thread got a co2 Q you might be able to help with


----------



## DrFever (Sep 20, 2011)

dont laugh i got a 1000ppm in my fart iof h2s


----------



## DrFever (Sep 20, 2011)

also would like to add to your green lounge some afganistan kush lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> dont laugh i got a 1000ppm in my fart iof h2s


*nothing wrong with measuring ppms... lmfao


----------



## DrFever (Sep 20, 2011)

whats funny is went for h2s course they were handing out these different types sniffers during course so i roared as i put one down low and farted no shit 1000 ppm hahahaha class and instructor roared cause it records the measurement
instructor said that was a first for him


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

DrFever said:


> whats funny is went for h2s course they were handing out these different types sniffers during course so i roared as i put one down low and farted no shit 1000 ppm hahahaha class and instructor roared cause it records the measurement
> instructor said that was a first for him


*poor lab assistant that has to clean the probes :\ hehe , shit particles stuck on the sensors.. sweet


----------



## mugan (Sep 20, 2011)

wow... scary shit. don't fart on your plants bro


----------



## virulient (Sep 20, 2011)

That picture of the Afghan Kush is either really blurry or I smoked a lot more than I thought!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> you guys are dirty old men, sitin around talkin about ppming your shit particles lol, the led threads going to shit and all canna can do is think about his farts what a dirty old man lol


*wasnt me.. wait.. o that.. lol.. yea.. heh


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahhahahhahaha lol got two candy og seeds to crack last night maybe they be out when i go check on em later.


*candy og? whats that madeup off??


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 1797249View attachment 1797247

--controlled sealed environment (C.S.E)


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

I've seen those used in hospitals.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 20, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1797249View attachment 1797247
> 
> --controlled sealed environment (C.S.E)


Stepping it up welcome to the club is there one? For us sealed room growers? Let's start one ... How many btu's on the split?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Stepping it up welcome to the club is there one? For us sealed room growers? Let's start one ... How many btu's on the split?


24000  ., overkill is the name of the game


----------



## 808toker (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+15468&pcatid=15468
do these look like any good to treat my ladies with?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

808toker said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6028+15468&pcatid=15468
> do these look like any good to treat my ladies with?


*Emits 10% UVB and up to 15% UVA; outputs activate UVB up to 20" from the bulb's surface~ .. thats all you need to get you going w/ the UVB .. zoo med specs..

Emits UVB a full 20"/51cm from the surface of the lamp to prevent or reverse metabolic bone disease. (Compared to 12"/30cm on the ReptiSun 5.0). Optimal for use with larger terrariums where greater than 12" of UVB penetration is needed. The ReptiSun 10.0 is also recommended for use above screen covers which can filter out up to 50% of the UVB wavelengths.

*Additional Information:*
10% UVB
30% UVA


--cheers
-----------try them @t 1.5ft away tops/sides (or) if your strain can handle it, try 11inch away tops/sides


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 21, 2011)

And remeber he googled that


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> And remeber he googled that


*damn right.. all nonsense right hurr.. just another ghetto nerd trying to pass for an intellectual.. ..yessir


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 21, 2011)

Man as a mod I thought it woulf be 100 miles a hour but it kinda boring out there im here to help and cant find shit to
Do


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man as a mod I thought it woulf be 100 miles a hour but it kinda boring out there im here to help and cant find shit to
> Do


*ditto.. thats why im just randomly trolling ppl to amuse myself..  on season 5 of 'futurama'.... boredom ftw


----------



## mugan (Sep 21, 2011)

overkill is awesome when u got the doe  ..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> overkill is awesome when u got the doe  ..


*craiglist.. just gotta do the footwork .. cheap stuff


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2011)

I started my UV treatments yesterday. Plants are still in veg. 15 minutes on day 1. I'll do three 15 minute sessions today.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I started my UV treatments yesterday. Plants are still in veg. 15 minutes on day 1. I'll do three 15 minute sessions today.


*how far are the bulbs from your plants ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

*yo kron. imma install a stripper pole for kicks in that room... lolz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> rofl hahahaha wtf man lol now ur a martian and it says your offline but your posting wtf ninja shit is that


View attachment 1798131


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2011)

Right now 24" to 30".


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

15'' is fine., your only using tubes right? 10.0 uvb isnt that much..  try walking outside during peak hours... its 10.0 x10 


Rrog said:


> Right now 24" to 30".


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2011)

Using the Reptile UV Mega Ray bulb. http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-eb-60-watt-flood-uvb-lamp-kit.php Not tubes. There's a good amount of output. Plus, this is farther than I normally run them, since they're just getting their first dose of UV yesterday and today. By the end of the week, I'll have them on 12/12, both for UV-b and HPS. And the bulb closer


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

View attachment 1798640View attachment 1798639View attachment 1798638View attachment 1798637View attachment 1798635View attachment 1798634View attachment 1798633



---never give up on your dreams... shit.. you only got one life to live..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Using the Reptile UV Mega Ray bulb. http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-eb-60-watt-flood-uvb-lamp-kit.php Not tubes. There's a good amount of output. Plus, this is farther than I normally run them, since they're just getting their first dose of UV yesterday and today. By the end of the week, I'll have them on 12/12, both for UV-b and HPS. And the bulb closer


*take pics of the trichs if you can, im looking for something..  thnx brah


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

**so im doing a ucDWC.. running only compost teas, and a bit of foliar here&there .. ill get pics going soon, just been busy~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;V8rZWw9HE7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rZWw9HE7o&feature=related[/video]

--hi'gh


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> nice nice i want TEA RECIPE !!!!!!!!!! and i need some smoke where to find smoke fuck you dispensaries and your overpriced bullshit, i have high standards i want DANK at 70 bucks a quarter i demand it i will accept no less....
> 
> Sucks when you know a lot of growers they spoil you and then all get dry at the same time... fuckers... learn continual scheduling damnit.


*sigh.. ppl still dont do perpetuals eh... well, its not easy.. thats for damn sure.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

**back to work..

[video=youtube;W8xHjC27YvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8xHjC27YvM&feature=related[/video]

organic > synthetic ..duh


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2011)

I will get some pics. Yes indeed


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

**tales of interest..

View attachment 1799435
UV LED Pistol Grip Spotlight - 16 Hour Runtime - Rechargeable Lithium Ion - 3 Watt-365Nm 

*Part # *RL-85-3W-1-UV365 

Spec Sheet Video 


* American Compliant*
*The Magnalight RL-85-3W-1-UV365 Ultraviolet LED Pistol Grip Spotlight is an extremely rugged and effective UV spotlight designed to give users in operations requiring UV illumination a powerful, durable and easy to use source of UV light. This UV spotlight produces a 365 Nm ultraviolet light beam that is ideal for use in law enforcement, industrial testing, commercial UV marking testing and management and other applications that use UV light to illuminate UV identifiers and runs for 16 hours on a single 2 hour charge.*​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This light weight, UV LED spotlight is ergonomically designed to produce a well balanced and easily managed handheld UV light source that can withstand abuse under adverse conditions and operate for 16 hours on a single charge of its integrated lithium ion battery pack. This light contains a single UV LED which is paired with a patent pending reflector design to produce a 365 Nm ultraviolet light beam. This beam is strong enough to illuminate UV strips or insignia on military uniforms, identify UV tagged persons or objects and similar markings at events or UV reactive materials at the far end of its total range. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This pistol grip spotlight is designed for durability with a handle constructed of high impact nylon and an LED fully potted within a lamp assembly constructed of machined aluminum. The LED lamp assembly is protected by a thick Lexan lens and the integral lithium ion battery pack provides long battery life rated at 1,000&#8217;s of charge cycles. This lamp and the materials it is constructed from are water, UV ray, impact and vibration resistant and designed to be easily field serviceable. This unit requires no tools to remove any components and the internal connectors are accessed through a snap in base at the bottom of the handle.[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lithium Ion Reliability:* This pistol grip, UV LED spotlight contains an integral lithium ion battery pack for the highest reliability and durability possible. This unit charges in 2 hours and provides 16 hours of runtime when fully charged. The lithium ion batteries used in this unit do not require special charging practices to preserve their effectiveness or longevity and can be recharged when only halfway depleted, only charged to a fraction of their capacity and will not suffer from degradation or battery memory issues. This means you do not need to wait until the batteries are fully depleted before recharging them, nor do you need to allow them to fully recharge before using the unit. This unit can be partially recharged, used, then the recharging process can be finished later as time allows without any loss of battery life as would happen with NiCad batteries if they were used in this manner. This allows users to use this unit at any time without having to follow complex or confusing battery charging procedures. Finally, these batteries hold their charge for up to 12 months, allowing users to avoid the need for constant maintenance charging.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Durability-Convenience:* The RL-85-3W-1-UV365 Ultraviolet LED Pistol Grip Spotlight contains a single UV LED that is fully potted within a machined aluminum lamp housing and protected by a thick Lexan lens. This LED has an expected life span of 50,000+ hours and the entire LED lamp housing can be removed and replaced. This light is constructed of UV, water and impact resistant materials including a handle constructed of high impact nylon for extreme durability and resistance to damage from vibrations, shocks and impacts. The machined aluminum lamp housing is finished with an anodized coating for corrosion resistance. 16 gauge wiring is used to connect the internal components and an integral lithium ion battery pack provides 16 hours of runtime and requires 2 hours for a full charge. The included universal smart charging unit is compatible with any voltages both domestic and international and plugs into any standard wall outlet. The smart charger that ships with this light operates automatically and will top off the battery and quit once the battery is fully charged, even if the light is left connected to the charger once fully charged. The entire unit weighs only 14 ounces and comes with an included wrist lanyard for added carrying security. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Versatility:* The entire unit weighs only 14 ounces and comes with an included wrist lanyard for added carrying security. This light can be ordered in either 850Nm light output configuration for use with older and more common night vision devices or 940Nm light output configuration for use with the latest 4th generation night vision equipment. This light has a 3/8-16 inch brass nut fastener imbedded in the base of the handle to allow mounting this light to a tripod or magnetic base like our MM-2 or MM-5. We also offer permanent mount bases, which can be screwed into the base as well. This unit is fully field serviceable and requires no tools to disassemble or reassemble. This unit is ideal for military, security and law enforcement as well as commercial applications such as event entry management, non destructive testing, unique organic identifier illumination and any application that requires an extremely durable and effective source of portable UV illumination.[/FONT]​ 
*Specifications / Additional Information **RL-85-3W-1-UV365 Spotlight**Lamp Type: UV *LED*Dimensions:* 4.5"-L 1.5"-Depth 5/8" W*Weight:* 14.Oz *Watts: *3 watts *Voltage: *Rechargeable- Universal Smart Charger 
*Lumens:* N/A*Lamp Life Expectancy:* 50,000 Hours*Battery: *Lithium Ion *Light Color: UV-*365Nm*Beam Type: *Spot​ 

Ultraviolet A, long wave, or black lightUVA400 nm&#8211;315 nm3.10&#8211;3.94 eV


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

**i wonder if its possible to change the led in it to 280nm--320nms  

--im not totally disregarding UV-a as another spectrum cannabis might or might not work with.. as for now.. im totally baked and hopefully my grammer is correct


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

**some CFL <3

View attachment 1799489View attachment 1799490View attachment 1799546

--nothing to it.. 26-30w cfls (blues-reds) from homedepot


----------



## Beansly (Sep 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **some CFL <3
> 
> View attachment 1799489View attachment 1799490
> 
> --nothing to it.. 26-30w cfls (blues-reds) from homedepot


Damn canna, I didn't know you were running cfls...Nice job dude!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Damn canna, I didn't know you were running cfls...Nice job dude!


**brah, still gotta stick to ol' school tactics.. never fails


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

**bring back nirvana K2.. it actually holds a true (blue) pheno.. sigh., gratz nirvana.. dumped K2 for unknown reason... "that was smarf" ..lol --*cough unless somebody over there figured it out, and is whoring those beans... never know.. 

[video=youtube;fRamB30E9mU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRamB30E9mU[/video]

......

--2 diff cams, my shitty old trusty one nikon550 , and last 3 is my fwens nikon dslr blah blah.. hehe
View attachment 1799549View attachment 1799553View attachment 1799554View attachment 1799555View attachment 1799548View attachment 1799550View attachment 1799552View attachment 1799551



--cheers

P.S.

..bring it back NIRVANA!!!!.. ~~QQ
(miss my 2004/05 "OGslayer".. sigh.. OGfanboys were speechless.. i remember....sigh)


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

**lol.. was posting this pic under my Green lab.. and noticed an old zoomed uvb 10.0 cfl w/ cool overpriced reflector.. which was totally useless  (the reflector)

View attachment 1799565

--also noticed my first attempt @t my 'prizm'.. idea.. aahhh.. memories...


----------



## virulient (Sep 22, 2011)

Trichs everywhere! Good shit bro. Props for the CFL's by the way! I still use em for veg, too.


----------



## mensabarbie (Sep 22, 2011)

ugh... more porn... can"t escape. must.. get. ... offff/....


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea, the 280-315nm is the sweet spot


----------



## MtJarrHead420 (Sep 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1638139View attachment 1638135View attachment 1638120View attachment 1638119
> 
> 
> *found some old pics of my iguana uv-b apps , pretty simple. you can either just hang them near the tops of your colas (or) use a reflector which comes with some of the bulbs. dont worry about burning anything, these bulbs barely get hot
> ...


dude you are the man, im going to get right on this on my next opp... keep up the good knowlege


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2011)

Unfortunate how the bulb parameters change over time with hours burned on them. That's what I liked about mine. Was tested after a bunch of hours to verify wavelength and output intensity


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

mensabarbie said:


> ugh... more porn... can"t escape. must.. get. ... offff/....


*i got your daily dose.. on-the-way 

[video=youtube;kwrT2aCvzqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwrT2aCvzqs[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fuck u nirvana for killing something good again. Go back to sweepin beans off the floor of dutch passion.....


**damn if Nirv saw that, he's prolly cry himself to sleep.. on the floor.. haha j/k j/k

i <3 nirva..


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

the sad thing is, we will continue to see more of these fashion type seed companies and less of the smaller true breeders. I thank the cannabis gods everyday for having good genetics to grow!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

so very true!!!!!! these rip off companies seem like they take the first female and first male and slap a fancy sticker on it, and put an add in every single high times magazine selling it!

now I'm not saying they all do this but it seems like there are more and more emerging... I feel the competition forces some of the bigger breeding kings to reduce their quality a bit to beat the clock.

It's sad to say, but i really believe Barney's farm did this with tangerine dream. I have been growing it all spring and summer and have yet to even get to smoke any!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;pBaqJj4aPDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBaqJj4aPDY[/video]


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

aw man, I just watched notanutta the other night!!! that's funny you posted that!


----------



## irieie (Sep 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> so very true!!!!!! these rip off companies seem like they take the first female and first male and slap a fancy sticker on it, and put an add in every single high times magazine selling it!
> 
> now I'm not saying they all do this but it seems like there are more and more emerging... I feel the competition forces some of the bigger breeding kings to reduce their quality a bit to beat the clock.
> 
> It's sad to say, but i really believe Barney's farm did this with tangerine dream. I have been growing it all spring and summer and have yet to even get to smoke any!!!!





Kaptain Kron said:


> lol its a long flowering strain man, from what i hear.


 i got that strain going right now. its on week 4 and looks like its been flowering for 10 days. i dont care how god it might be. i cant wait three months to flower, fuck...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> serious its how i feel about sub cools agent orange he says high yield all in the last weeks, well im on day 48 or so now wheres my yield lol im supposed to start flush in about another week or so, he says it goes to day 65 so... thats how long imma let it go maybe longer. Frustrating because its fuckin frosty and smells super kill but the yield just looks like shit, these nugs better be the densest nug i ever seen man...


*let me speak for sub.. or since he's on the forums.. hopefully he can chime in..  --i think you just dont have the pheno he has  , you poppin from beans represents a new line, similar.. but never like the "originals"


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

MtJarrHead420 said:


> dude you are the man, im going to get right on this on my next opp... keep up the good knowlege


*im here for shitsNgiggles, but feel free to ask Qs


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Unfortunate how the bulb parameters change over time with hours burned on them. That's what I liked about mine. Was tested after a bunch of hours to verify wavelength and output intensity


*most manufacturers state how long 'burn in' and etc etc of those bulbs.. then again, i just use the 1yr clause to be safe on the CFLs.. dont wanna be wasting space with bulbs that arent supplementing uvb


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

**everything is almost done.. got the compost tea brewers(fungi/bac/anaerobic).. all recipes pertaining to each doo-doo will be posted... ..
***updates are coming***

--TGIF


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

**...boring ass friday.... sigh...


[video=youtube;s53fZdlXw38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s53fZdlXw38&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

*bump for Advanced


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;bxhxPHN0wqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxhxPHN0wqM[/video]

--brb Sunday


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 23, 2011)

it's friday, you ain't got no job, you ain't got shit to do, I'm gonna get you high!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;bVkqhtl5AW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVkqhtl5AW0&feature=player_embedded[/video]

--here ya go stoney


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

View attachment 1802572View attachment 1802571View attachment 1802570View attachment 1802569View attachment 1802568View attachment 1802567

Strain: OG x Haze ? (RDC clones)
--well its mildew resistant, can take HEAVY stress, pH friendly, ppm friendly.. recovers well under HST (these chicks like it rough) ..so far a good cut 
*prolly FIM.. depends if i remember.. haha

..so i finally chose 2 out of the orginal open.LWC (6).. planted in 5gal smartpot, soil is mix of FFoF & MG/Epsoma adds


----------



## DrFever (Sep 23, 2011)

hey canna nice dollar stroe scissors lol got same pair


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;XE8JJfRTcds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE8JJfRTcds&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2011)

​ 










​ 










​ 






























 
*Horticultural Research *​ 







*Dec 2010  NEW* *Phosynthetically Active Radiation Tests*​ 
more info »





*August 27th, 2010: *Awesome 11 Day Growth under Sulphur Plasma Light​ 


more info »





​ 



*March 4, 2010 Research Paper:* An artificial solar spectrum substantially alters plant development compared with usual climate room irradiance spectra.​ 



​
more info »










​ 




*Jan 2010* - Cucumber Growth under the New Standard Horti-mix Plasma Bulb shows excellent results.​ 


 
 
more pictures »​ 





 
 










 



*Sept 2009:* First Tests With Artificial Daylight Show Surprising Effect​ 





more info »​ 











*Previous Research *​ 















Read 1998: Biotronic Cucumbers *»*



 










Read 1996: Growing Edge Sulfur Lamp Article *»*



 










Read 1994: NASA Based Plant Growth Report* »*



 








Download latest version of Adobe Reader »







 
*March 4, 2010 *Research Paper



 

An artificial solar spectrum substantially alters plant development compared with usual climate room irradiance spectra​ 
*Sander W. Hogewoning*, Peter Douwstra, Govert Trouwborst, Wim van Ieperen and Jeremy Harbinson *​ 
*Wageningen University, Department of Plant Sciences, Horticultural Supply Chains Group, Wageningen, The Netherlands.*​ 




Plant responses to the light spectrum under which plants are grown affect their developmental characteristics in a complicated manner. Lamps widely used to provide growth irradiance emit spectra which are very different from natural daylight spectra. Whereas specific responses of plants to a spectrum differing from natural daylight may sometimes be predictable, the overall plant response is generally difficult to predict due to the complicated interaction of the many different responses. So far studies on plant responses to spectra either use no daylight control or, if a natural daylight control is used, it will fluctuate in intensity and spectrum. An artificial solar (AS) spectrum which closely resembles a sunlight spectrum has been engineered, and growth, morphogenesis, and photosynthetic characteristics of cucumber plants grown for 13 d under this spectrum have been compared with their performance under fluorescent tubes (FTs) and a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS).​ 
The total dry weight of the AS-grown plants was 2.3 and 1.6 times greater than that of the FT and HPS plants, respectively, and the height of the AS plants was 45 times greater. This striking difference appeared to be related to a more efficient light interception by the AS plants, characterized by longer petioles, a greater leaf unfolding rate, and a lower investment in leaf mass relative to leaf area. Photosynthesis per leaf area was not greater for the AS plants. The extreme differences in plant response to the AS spectrum compared with the widely used protected cultivation light sources tested highlights the importance of a more natural spectrum, such as the AS spectrum, if the aim is to produce plants representative of field conditions.​ 
Key words: Artificial solar spectrum, blue light, growth rate, leaf mass per area (LMA), light absorptance, light interception, light quality, photomorphogenesis, photosynthetic capacity​ 
Received 20 October 2009; Revised 5 January 2010 Accepted 8 January 2010​ 





more info » 











 



 



 



Copyright © 2009 Plasma International GmbH. All rights reserved.
GERO LUX LUCIS​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2011)

Aug 2010 - 11 Days of Awesome Growth under Sulphur Plasma Light In one of the Climate Chambers of Rijk Zwaan in Fijnaart ,The Netherlands Plasma International installed two Sulphur Plasma unit's. 



In the picture's you see the growth of Cucumber plants in 11 Days under Sulphur Plasma Light in the Climate Chamber without any Daylight and on a temperature of 20 degrees maximum. Total plantlength was 85 / 95 cm.



Research & Pictures 



By 

Aad Baars





















Aug 16th 2010


















Aug 27th 2010






















































​
Copyright © 2009 Plasma International GmbH. All rights reserved.GERO LUX LUCIS​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 1803280

--zZZz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2011)

Under sulphur plasma light melatonin production is suppressed in all mammals (humans), making them 100% alert, free from any Seasonal Affected Disorder and happier, Retail Sales can increase by 40%. The light is almost 100% PUR and thus perfect for photosynthesis. Light can be efficiently distributed over large spaces, superior to all arc-based lamp technology in every sense, and costing no more than lamps which are used extensively in the Film and Theatre industry. Unlike all other artificial light sources, the light output and colour (light output quality) does not degrade over time and it is fully dimmable down to 30%. The lamp is very simple; a hollow quartz sphere with sulphur and argon gas so, unlike all other forms of lighting, it is environmentally benign. The lamp could be crushed to dust and would make a good fertilizer for your garden. It contains no lead, unlike most other lamps, no mercury, unlike all fluorescent lighting and no arsenic unlike most LEDs (Gallium Arsenide).
The sulphur plasma consists mainly of dimer molecules (S2), which generate the light through molecular emission. Because this, instead of atomic emission, is the mechanism of light generation, the emission spectrum is continuous throughout the visible spectrum.
The lamp&#8217;s output is low in infrared energy, and less than 1% is ultraviolet light. As much as 75% of the emitted radiation is in the visible spectrum, far more than other types of lamps.
The visible light output mimics sunlight better than any other artificial light source, and the lack of harmful ultraviolet radiation can be especially benefi cial to more vunerable fixtures, equipment, young plants and humans.
The spectral output peaks at 520 nanometers and the correlated colour temperature (CCT) is approximately 6000 kelvin&#8217;s with a colour rendering index (CRI) of 86. The lamp can be dimmed to 40% without affecting the light quality, and light output remains near constant over the life of the bulb.
UV / IR vs. Visible Light
With almost no ultraviolet and very little infrared light the lamp is easier to use with plastic fixtures or fibres and the best light to display foods, clothes and all forms of art and museum articles without degradation from UV or Infrared Heat.




























Solar Simulation












Popular light sources currently used for solar simulation include the Hydrargyrum Quartz Iodide (HQI) lamp which is a type of high-intensity discharge (HID) light, produces its light by an electrical arc in a gas envelope using electrodes. Note that Hydrargyrum is the Latin name for the element mercury. Also Xenon lamps that use tungsten metal electrodes in a glass tube filled with xenon gas. For xenon flash tubes, a third "trigger" electrode usually surrounds the exterior of the arc tube. Xenon lamps often have a relatively short lifetime of 200 to 2000 hours. As with all electrode based light sources the colour quality and luminous efficiency of the light changes dramatically as the electrodes burn away during use. And the tungsten lamp, which is similar to the classic incandescent domestic version, but with an extra high-temperature filament so that it gives high illumination and high colour temperature for the price of a short lifetime. In nearly all cases solar simulators using a combination of these old technologies can only represent part of the solar spectrum at the same time and many have extremely elaborate and vulnerable reflector and filter systems to simulate the Sun&#8217;s radiation at all wavelengths. 
With Plasma International Lighting Systems there are none of these risks or problems, the spectral output is truly full and continuous, not just for hours, but for years, with no qualitative or quantitative degradation. 
There are currently 2 variations of the plasma lamp available, the Standard Sulphur lamp (SS0) and the Triple A class Solar Simulator lamp (AAA).




*Class AAA Plasma-I Systems*








A solar simulator is now measured as class A, B, or C for Spectral Match, Non-Uniformity of Irradiance, and Temporal Instability of Irradiance. Solar simulators utilizing plasma-i lamps are easily designed to meet Class A performance for all 3 of the test requirements. 

The three standards that define solar simulator performance, in order of most demanding parameters first:
*JIS C 8912-1998*, Solar Simulators for Crystalline Solar Cells and Modules
*IEC 60904-9 Edition 2 (2007)* Photovoltaic Devices &#8211; Part 9: Solar Simulator Performance Requirements
*ASTM E 927-05 (2005)* Specification for Solar Simulation for Terrestrial PV Testing





*Standard Sulphur Lamp Spectrum (SS0)*​





*AAA Class Lamp Spectrum (AAA)*​


Class A Standards and Specifications (in order of organisational popularity)​

Performance ParameterOrganization​

*IEC*

*JIS*
*ASTM*​
Spectral Match (fraction of ideal percentage0.75 &#8211; 1.25 

0.7 &#8211; 1.25
0.7 &#8211; 1.25​
Non-uniformity of irradiance &#8804;±2%

&#8804;±2% 
&#8804;±2%​
Temporal Instability&#8804;±2% 

&#8804;±2%
&#8804;±2%​




How Does Plasma Compare to other Light Sources? ​









A Simplified Perspective from Clive Wing: The SS0 lamp has hardly any UV light and less red light than the AAA lamp that the Dutch researchers have named the Artificial Sun.
*Spectral Match* &#8211; How close it is to the power of visible and invisible colours that are in sunlight.
*Non-Uniformity of irradiance * - How evenly spread out (distributed) it is.
*Temporal Instability* &#8211; How constant the output is.

_*A New way of Measuring is Needed* _
_We can not claim higher luminous efficiency than a sodium lamp or higher PAR (Photo synthetically Active Radiation) than a metal halide or sodium lamp because when we measure our plasma lamp in lumens or micro moles it nearly always measures at least 30% less than other HID lamps of the same wattage. We will claim a higher PUR (Photo synthetically Useful Radiation) value because we believe the plasma lamps that we manufacture are the only lamps that are truly a full and continuous spectrum and thus, completely unlike LED's, deliver all of the light that is useful for photosynthesis. _
_Conventional methods of measuring light for humans use lumens, deemed useless for horticulture, horticulturists measure light in micro moles (µmoles). Working with British, German and Dutch horticulturists and researchers I have learnt that micro mole measurements are the best indicator we have at this time. The results from real world tests indicate that a plasma lamp, that measures 30% micro moles 'less' than a High Power Sodium Lamp of same wattage, produces at least 30% more biomass, and can fully grow cucumbers to European standards 10 days sooner. After eating them myself I can confidently write that in my opinion cucumbers grown in continuous full spectrum light with a low PAR value*,* compared to HPS, have better aroma, flavour and colour. My hunch is that the nutritional value will be far higher also, especially as thinking it will be the same is disregarding the principles of logic!_


----------



## mugan (Sep 24, 2011)

and how much is this light ??


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2011)

I started the UV 5 days ago. Flipped to 12/12 three days ago. UV will be on 8 hours a day starting tomorrow. the 8 hours right in the middle of the 12. We'll see how that goes. Pics coming


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I started the UV 5 days ago. Flipped to 12/12 three days ago. UV will be on 8 hours a day starting tomorrow. the 8 hours right in the middle of the 12. We'll see how that goes. Pics coming


*cool  looking forward to that update


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

mugan said:


> and how much is this light ??


--an arm and a leg  hehe


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2011)

One thing that I found interesting a few years back involved generations old clones. When I was polling people on another forum (3 years ago) I started hearing of people having to abandon clones that had lost their mojo. Lack of potency, or weird growing leaves, etc. When I asked further, these funky clones had grown for generations inside. No UV, I thought. So I started asking more growers. Sure enough, guys that grew outdoors with clones didn't have this issue. 

Far far from anything remotely scientific, but that's where my questions led me back then. Could be total BS


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Rrog said:


> One thing that I found interesting a few years back involved generations old clones. When I was polling people on another forum (3 years ago) I started hearing of people having to abandon clones that had lost their mojo. Lack of potency, or weird growing leaves, etc. When I asked further, these funky clones had grown for generations inside. No UV, I thought. So I started asking more growers. Sure enough, guys that grew outdoors with clones didn't have this issue.
> 
> Far far from anything remotely scientific, but that's where my questions led me back then. Could be total BS


*ultra violet spectrum is always overlooked.. interesting tid bit you shared... there might be something to it..


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2011)

I never found any hard data. Just this little theory of mine and a few anecdotal stories of support.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Rrog said:


> I never found any hard data. Just this little theory of mine and a few anecdotal stories of support.


*thats all you need


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

View attachment 1806561View attachment 1806560
**veggin under kessil 150H red/blue boosters

View attachment 1806559
**slow progress since lazy is still a factor 


View attachment 1806558
**HST going well..


View attachment 1806557
**forgot to feed.. woops


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

**so far the only thing shiny thru regarding (pre-made plugNplay) compost tea ..would go to Nature Solutions (A+ imo)

--if you want wanna 'ump' it just a tad.. drop some molasses or rice syrup.. bubble it for 13hrs, wala 

.2s


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;tdx6Z7qujIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdx6Z7qujIA&ob=av3e[/video]
​View attachment 1806619View attachment 1806613View attachment 1806615


_**upgrading my camera game, last pics from this digicam _

(flavor profile: THseeds® **ColdCreekKush** ) 


View attachment 1806617
**no cure, but already smooth, like menthol sticks.. nice fragrant finish 


_--cheers_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

** M/C Project (Medical CBD Grow)

--6x phantom digis, 2x gavita pro-se digi, 600w (4x sunpulse *all spectrum*) (2x hiluxgro blue) (2x philips M-EL T600w)
--6x kessil 350H (magenta/deep purp)
--12x kessil 150H (red/blue boosters/widelens/AQblues)
--2x advLED diamond 300w panels
--4x philips UVb Merc 300w 

(last minute addition would be 1x solargenesisII.. or 1x gavita proLEP....maybes)

**should be fun..  
(this will be a complete sealed sterilized grow, full biosuits to ensure zero contaminants... when i stated 'Pro'.. i wasnt trying to be cool )

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

http://projectcbd.com/index.html

View attachment 1806788



*How to take part *


*Patients - Find out if CBD is right for you*

*Neither the government nor the pharmaceutical corporations are going to conduct this research.* *The most practical, expedient, and reliable way to determine the effects of CBD-rich Cannabis is to collect and analyze the data ourselves.*

&#8226; Ask your caregiver/provider for CBD-rich Cannabis. Many dispensary operators assume that demand is is a function of psychoactive effect.
&#8226; If possible, grow your own.
&#8226; After medicating with CBD-rich Cannabis, use Survey #1 to evaluate the effects.
&#8226; Discuss your Cannabis use with your doctor(s) &#8212;unless you think doing so might adversely affect the relationship. 
&#8226; Correspond with us &#8212;send news items for the CBDiary.

*As a result of Prohibition, virtually nothing about Cannabis and the body&#8217;s own cannabinoid receptor system is taught in U.S. medical schools. Doctors in the Society of Cannabis Clinicians have learned&#8212;from patients and from one another&#8212;about the range of conditions for which high-THC Cannabis provides relief, and understand the possible advantages of CBD-rich strains*. 




*Physicians - Contact the Society of Cannabis Clinicians*

A growing group of doctors have educated themselves by listening to Cannabis-using patients, keeping up with the medical and scientific literature, and attending conferences and/or meetings of the Society of Cannabis Clinicians (SCC). The SCC holds quarterly meetings to share findings and observations. The Dec. 11 SCC meeting in San Francisco featured a talk by Sean McAllister, PhD, on the potential of CBD in treating breast cancer. The next meeting will be in Los Angeles March 26, 2011.

The SCC is planning a rigorous data-collection effort to assess the safety and efficacy of CBD-rich Cannabis. To learn more, contact Stacey Kerr, MD here.Top 






*Dispensaries - Provide and promote CBD-rich Cannabis*

Project CBD welcomes collaboration with medical marijuana dispensaries which, while competing with each other for market share, are unified in their commitment to researching the medical potential of Cannabis.​ 
* Participating dispensaries will: *
&#8226; *Provide* member patients with CBD-rich herb, edibles, and tinctures.
&#8226; *Encourage* users of CBD products to take the SCC survey.
&#8226; *Encourage* member-growers to produce CBD-rich herb, edibles and tinctures.
&#8226; *Facilitate* data collection from patients who medicate with CBD-rich Cannabis. 
&#8226; *Educate* the community-at-large that non-psychoactive Cannabis may ease pain, inflammation, and other serious medical conditions. For more information, please contact us here.Top ​ 




*Sponsoring our efforts - Practicing Research Without a Grant*


The advent of CBD-rich Cannabis gives us &#8212;the medical marijuana movement&#8212; a chance to live up to our name. 
*Project CBD* was launched by two journalists who believe that a serious, honest data-collection effort is called for, whether or not cannabidiol turns out to have unique benefits and benign side effects. 
*We are counting on support from the community to sustain our work.* 
The logos of participating dispensaries and other Project CBD allies appear on this site. Their involvement is much appreciated. 

*Project CBD welcomes your contributions.* Checks can be made out to:



http://projectcbd.com/index.html​

 
 

*Project CBD *
* P.O. Box 260Healdsburg, CA 95448*
* USA *


or you may choose to 









If you can contribute in other ways, please contact us: 

Phone: +707 581 1818 
eMail: [email protected]
CLICK TO CONTACT US VIA MAIL


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

**medical cannabis bench mark goal(s) ...multi runs.. duh... 

*--20%+ CBD ratio*

*--30%+ THC ratio*

*--mildew, mold resistant*


**_good luck to all those working hard making stable genetics.. A BIG FUCK YOU! to all those corrupting cannabis gene-pool to make a quick buck in the clone biz.. useless shits...***_


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

**o yea.. im making a custom vert hydro setup (idea based from HR).. ill get pics of that when its done..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, Wizard quick question. I'm on about page three of this thread checking out all the links and stuff you posted (fluckin awesome btw) but before I finished reading I wanted to ask a few questions and get your opinion as I have a uvb 5.0 going in my grow room right now and don't wanna make mistakes with it. I'm on week four and a day of growing cheesus (cheesxgodbud) and three days ago I went out and bought a 26 watt 5.0 uvb cfl as I had been reading that it would help increase trichomes etc as its a natural defense against uvb. Anyways, Currently I have it on for 12 hours a day with the other lights and like most cfl's I've been keeping it about three inches from the buds and leaves. Is that TOO close? Also I'm considering having that light come on from 11 a.m to 2 p.m to maybe mimic the sun when its putting out the most uv. At least that sounds right in my head. anyways if you could give me any advice I would be grateful.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey, Wizard quick question. I'm on about page three of this thread checking out all the links and stuff you posted (fluckin awesome btw) but before I finished reading I wanted to ask a few questions and get your opinion as I have a uvb 5.0 going in my grow room right now and don't wanna make mistakes with it. I'm on week four and a day of growing cheesus (cheesxgodbud) and three days ago I went out and bought a 26 watt 5.0 uvb cfl as I had been reading that it would help increase trichomes etc as its a natural defense against uvb. Anyways, Currently I have it on for 12 hours a day with the other lights and like most cfl's I've been keeping it about three inches from the buds and leaves. Is that TOO close? Also I'm considering having that light come on from 11 a.m to 2 p.m to maybe mimic the sun when its putting out the most uv. At least that sounds right in my head. anyways if you could give me any advice I would be grateful.


**try adding using 10.0.. the 5.0 usually dont 'do' the job properly.. unless you have them 3-4inchs like you do.. but it limits area of expo.. its close enough to produce the effect your looking for 

--cheers


----------



## Rrog (Sep 26, 2011)

Side note: Trichs are not likely a defense against UV. Nor insects and dessication


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Rrog said:


> Side note: Trichs are not likely a defense against UV. Nor insects and dessication


**we arent for certain thats the case; tho it may or maybe.. (imo.. most likely 'not')


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **try adding using 10.0.. the 5.0 usually dont 'do' the job properly.. unless you have them 3-4inchs like you do.. but it limits area of expo.. its close enough to produce the effect your looking for
> 
> --cheers


Phew thanks, knew I shoulda got the 10. I realized so I've been rotating it around every other day. Probably not the best experiment but it'll give me an idea of if I want to buy four really good ones to have two above each of my flood trays. Anyways thanks for the reassurance, gonna keep reading now.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Phew thanks, knew I shoulda got the 10. I realized so I've been rotating it around every other day. Probably not the best experiment but it'll give me an idea of if I want to buy four really good ones to have two above each of my flood trays. Anyways thanks for the reassurance, gonna keep reading now.


**if you want good topside coverage w/ 10.0 , try the flourotubes


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 1807082View attachment 1807081View attachment 1807080

--using LEDs now to amplify the current UVb from mercury bulbs


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 26, 2011)

*"it has been documented somewheres that mj grown @t higher elevations do produce more potent yields.."

yo c/wiz i live above 9000 feet anyway could you help me find more info on this ..or your orginal source thanks


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **if you want good topside coverage w/ 10.0 , try the flourotubes


 yup I was considering the tubes as well since they're longer and cover better and I think earlier in the thread you said they lasted longer 9 months or so. Should go well next to my new 600 in the perpetual set up.

What are your thoughts on how this may or may not affect my current strain as the Cheese (though they crossed the original cheese with ak47 to get this particular form of cheese I have) is from England and God bud from Canada both areas where UV output would be lower I expect? Still flipping through the pages looking for the list of strains that do well under uvB light haha. Thanks for answering all these questions btw


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

billy4479 said:


> *"it has been documented somewheres that mj grown @t higher elevations do produce more potent yields.."
> 
> yo c/wiz i live above 9000 feet anyway could you help me find more info on this ..or your orginal source thanks


**ill get you more data on that.. gimme till the end of this week..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> yup I was considering the tubes as well since they're longer and cover better and I think earlier in the thread you said they lasted longer 9 months or so. Should go well next to my new 600 in the perpetual set up.
> 
> What are your thoughts on how this may or may not affect my current strain as the Cheese (though they crossed the original cheese with ak47 to get this particular form of cheese I have) is from England and God bud from Canada both areas where UV output would be lower I expect? Still flipping through the pages looking for the list of strains that do well under uvB light haha. Thanks for answering all these questions btw


*your strain is currently un-tested (by me).. but you can share pics on this thread of the trichs  and what personal footnotes you might want to share 

--cheers


----------



## Rrog (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a very beneficial thread.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Rrog said:


> This is a very beneficial thread.


**much appreciated.. glad i could help 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 1808357

_..life is a test.. get right_


----------



## virulient (Sep 26, 2011)

Just saw this on Weeds, haven't looked into it much yet, but looks pretty interesting. Check it out. You've probably seen it already haha

http://www.hydroplexonline.com/


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

virulient said:


> Just saw this on Weeds, haven't looked into it much yet, but looks pretty interesting. Check it out. You've probably seen it already haha
> 
> http://www.hydroplexonline.com/


**yea... real cool design..  the new season blows


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 1808532View attachment 1808531View attachment 1808530View attachment 1808529View attachment 1808528

---some late night snacks  (blueberry djshorts / ghost)

--cheers


----------



## virulient (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That's some deep purples! 

And yea, the new season is waaaaay too off the wall! I guess they thought crazier = better this year


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

virulient said:


> Oh my goodness! That's some deep purples!
> 
> And yea, the new season is waaaaay too off the wall! I guess they thought crazier = better this year


**..seasons are completely off.. tho if the strain is sturdy.. it should still finish on time


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

*An artificial solar spectrum substantially alters plant development compared with usual climate room irradiance spectra*


Sander W. Hogewoning*,
Peter Douwstra,
Govert Trouwborst,
Wim van Ieperen and
Jeremy Harbinson
+ Author Affiliations

Wageningen University, Department of Plant Sciences, Horticultural Supply Chains Group, Wageningen, The Netherlands

*To whom correspondence should be addressed. E-mail: [email protected]

Received October 20, 2009.
Revision received January 5, 2010.
Accepted January 8, 2010.
 
Next Section
*Abstract*

Plant responses to the light spectrum under which plants are grown affect their developmental characteristics in a complicated manner. Lamps widely used to provide growth irradiance emit spectra which are very different from natural daylight spectra. Whereas specific responses of plants to a spectrum differing from natural daylight may sometimes be predictable, the overall plant response is generally difficult to predict due to the complicated interaction of the many different responses. So far studies on plant responses to spectra either use no daylight control or, if a natural daylight control is used, it will fluctuate in intensity and spectrum. An artificial solar (AS) spectrum which closely resembles a sunlight spectrum has been engineered, and growth, morphogenesis, and photosynthetic characteristics of cucumber plants grown for 13&#8201;d under this spectrum have been compared with their performance under fluorescent tubes (FTs) and a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS). The total dry weight of the AS-grown plants was 2.3 and 1.6 times greater than that of the FT and HPS plants, respectively, and the height of the AS plants was 45 times greater. This striking difference appeared to be related to a more efficient light interception by the AS plants, characterized by longer petioles, a greater leaf unfolding rate, and a lower investment in leaf mass relative to leaf area. Photosynthesis per leaf area was not greater for the AS plants. The extreme differences in plant response to the AS spectrum compared with the widely used protected cultivation light sources tested highlights the importance of a more natural spectrum, such as the AS spectrum, if the aim is to produce plants representative of field conditions. 

*Key words*


Artificial solar spectrum
blue light
growth rate
leaf mass per area (LMA)
light absorptance
light interception
light quality
photomorphogenesis
photosynthetic capacity
Previous SectionNext Section
*Introduction*

The irradiance spectrum to which plants are exposed during growth has specific effects on different types of plant responses such as photosynthesis, photomorphogenesis, phototropism, and photonasty. In plant research and greenhouse horticulture, lamps (growth lamps) with different spectral outputs are widely used to provide the growth irradiance. The most commonly used lamp types are fluorescent tubes (FTs) and gas-discharge lamps, which emit a spectrum with pronounced emission lines which are characteristic for the different lamp types. More recently light-emitting diodes (LEDs), which are characterized by relatively narrow-band spectra, have become increasingly used in growth cabinets, on an experimental basis in greenhouse horticulture, and in research on growing plants in space (Hogewoning _et al._, 2007; Massa _et al._, 2008; Trouwborst _et al._, 2010). A common feature of these light sources is that their spectrum does not resemble that of natural daylight, which has a continuous (i.e. without strong emission lines) spectrum in the PAR region (400700&#8201;nm), even though some lamp emissions appear white. 
Plants have evolved under broadband spectra and are exposed to spectral differences under natural conditions dependent on weather conditions, time of day, season, and their growth environment. For example, when the sky is cloudy, daylight contains relatively more blue and less far-red (FR) between 700&#8201;nm and 750&#8201;nm than in full sunlight (Holmes and Smith, 1977). A low sun angle is associated with a low red to FR (R:FR) ratio (Franklin and Whitelam, 2007). Other factors that affect the natural spectrum are altitude, depth for aquatic plants, and, most obviously, shading by neighbouring vegetation. Inherently, leaves exposed to a shade or a sun spectrum are also exposed to a relatively low and a high irradiance, respectively, so irradiance and spectrum are often linked. 
Specific parts of the spectrum are involved in sun and shade light responses of plants. Blue light and high R:FR ratios are known to induce the development of sun-type chloroplasts (Lichtenthaler, 1980; Kasperbauer and Hamilton, 1984). A low R:FR ratio is a textbook example of a spectrum inducing an overall shade-type morphology in a wide range of species, typically characterized by etiolation so that plants can reach above neighbouring plants (e.g. Grime, 1981). Other spectral responses do not overtly parallel a shade or sun spectrum response. Such responses include blue light-induced stomatal opening (e.g. Zeiger, 1990; Willmer and Fricker, 1996), which can be reversed by adding sufficient green light to the spectrum (Frechilla _et al._, 2000; Talbott _et al._, 2002), or reduced growth and photosynthesis when plants are grown under red light alone (e.g. Brown _et al._, 1995; Goins _et al._, 1997; Yorio _et al._, 2001; Matsuda _et al._, 2004). Many spectral responses of plants are regulated via photoreceptors, such as phytochromes, cryptochromes, and phototropins, which alter the expression of a large number of genes (Whitelam and Halliday, 2007). These numerous and complicated spectrum-regulated plant responses have been, and remain, the subject of extensive study. 
Research on spectral responses of plants normally involves adding irradiance from growth lamps to daylight, modifying daylight using spectral filters, using solely growth lamps, or a combination of these methods. Whereas the specific responses of plants to a spectrum deviating from natural light may sometimes be predictable based on published research, the overall plant response is generally difficult to predict due to the complicated interaction of the many different responses. For instance, spectra enhancing the photosynthetic capacity of leaves per unit leaf area do not necessarily enhance a whole plant morphology which is favourable for light interception and therefore also do not necessarily enhance plant production. 
The lack of a practical source for an irradiance whose spectrum resembles that of any kind of natural daylight means that it is difficult, or impossible, to have a controlled environment in which natural daylight-adapted plants can be grown. Plant studies using a daylight spectrum are always conducted under conditions of natural daylight which fluctuates in intensity and spectrum. This makes a clear distinction between plant responses to the intensity or the spectrum of the irradiance difficult. In the past the main criterion for an optimal growth chamber spectral irradiance was a natural plant appearance with a high production yield (e.g. Deutch and Rasmussen, 1973), rather than producing a spectrum that is inherently like that of sunlight. So though mixtures of fluorescent and incandescent lamps have been used to allow more normal plant growth and development, this spectrum is very dissimilar to that of sunlight. A spectrum which closely resembles a sunlight spectrum has now been engineered. Growth, morphogenesis, and photosynthetic characteristics of young cucumber plants grown for 2 weeks under this artificial sunlight spectrum have been compared with their performance under lamp types widely used in growth chambers or glasshouses. A growth irradiance was used in which assimilation was light-limited (or nearly so) to minimize possible effects of different assimilation rates per leaf area, caused by differences in the irradiance response of assimilation, on plant growth and development. The plants grown under the artificial sunlight developed in a strikingly different way from the plants grown under the other lamps tested. An artificial solar (AS) spectrum offers the opportunity to grow plants under controlled conditions which are far more representative of field conditions than plants grown under the current growth chamber irradiance sources. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Materials and methods*

*Plant material and growth conditions*

Cucumber plants (_Cucumis sativus_ cv. Hoffmann's Giganta) were sown in vermiculite and germinated under 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 cool white fluorescent lamps (TLD 50&#8201;W 840 HF, Philips, The Netherlands) in a climate chamber. After 1 week, when the cotyledons had just opened, the seedlings were transplanted to a hydroponic system (Hoagland's solution, pH 5.9±0.2; EC=1.2&#8201;mScm&#8722;1) in a climate chamber. The day/night temperature was 25&#8201;°C/23&#8201;°C, the relative humidity was 70%, and the CO2 concentration was ambient. 
The light treatments consisted of an irradiance provided by cool white FTs (50&#8201;W TLD 84/HF electronic, Philips, The Netherlands), a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS; 400&#8201;W SON-T agro 400, Philips, The Netherlands) and a continuous broadband spectrum, referred to as the artificial solar spectrum (see below). The percentage of blue photons (i.e. in the range 400500&#8201;nm) of the PAR (i.e. in the range 400700&#8201;nm) was 23, 5, and 18% for the FT, HPS, and AS spectra, respectively. All plants were subjected to 100±5&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 PAR and the photoperiod was 16&#8201;h. Leaf temperature during the photoperiod, which was routinely measured using an infrared thermometer (Raytek ST series, Raytek Corporation, Santa Cruz, CA, USA), was 24±0.5, 25±0.5, and 26±1&#8201;°C for FT-, HPS-, and AS-grown leaves, respectively. 
*Artificial solar spectrum*

It has been possibble to construct a light source which, except for a deficiency in the blue, produces a spectrum that closely resembles that of a standard sunlight spectrum (Fig. 1B). The reference spectrum for the purposes of this exercise was the ASTM G173-03 direct and circumsolar spectrum; thus it excludes skylight and takes no account of cloudlight. This is a calculated, representative direct and circumsolar irradiance spectrum for 48 contiguous states of the USA, which is available for download in a tabular form (ASTM, 2003). Cloudlight spectra are not very different from direct sunlight spectra, whereas skylight spectra are conspicuously different (e.g. Endler, 1993). The total solar irradiance is comprised of skylight, direct sunlight, and cloudlight in various proportions depending on, amongst others, the height of the sun above the horizon and weather conditions. In the absence of clouds, the total irradiance is largely dominated by direct sunlight and, under these conditions, plants will experience a predominantly direct sunlight spectrum, except under a low sun angle or when the direct sunlight is filtered by other leaves. To the best of our knowledge no comparable typical spectrum exists for other regions and therefore the ASTM spectrum is a reasonable model to use, until a better catalogue of natural spectral irradiances becomes available. 
View larger version:

In this page
In a new window

Download as PowerPoint Slide

Fig. 1.(A) Relative spectra of direct sunlight (solid line), cloudlight (thick dotted line), and skylight (thin dotted line) measured around the autumn equinox (2009) at noon in Wageningen, The Netherlands. (B) Relative spectra of the artificial solar spectrum (dotted line) and a standard solar spectrum (solid line; ASTM, 2003). (C) Relative spectra of the high pressure sodium lamp (dotted line) and the fluorescent tubes (solid line). 



The AS spectrum was provided using a 1300&#8201;W microwave-driven sulphur plasma lamp (PI-VL1, Plasma International GmbH, Offenbach am Main, Germany), which was filtered using a colour correction filter (Gamcolor filter 1581, Los Angeles, CA, USA) in order to reduce the intensity of the green wavelengths. The resulting irradiance spectrum, lacking sufficient near-infrared wavelengths, was projected onto the plants via reflection by aluminium foil on the ceiling of the climate chamber, so that the light was well distributed over the plants. Additional quartzhalogen lamps were used to provide more near-infrared irradiance. The light output of both the plasma lamp and the quartzhalogen lamps could be adjusted without any large changes in spectral output. The desired spectrum was obtained by adjusting the light output such that 72% of the PAR was provided by the filtered plasma lamp and 28% by the quartzhalogen lamps. The spectrum and intensity of the three light sources used as growth treatment were measured using a spectroradiometer (USB2000 spectrometer, Ocean Optics, Duiven, The Netherlands, calibrated against a standard light source; Fig. 1B, C) and the spectra are also provided as Supplementary Table S1 available at _JXB_ online. Light intensity was routinely measured using a quantum sensor (LI-COR Lincoln, NE, USA). The two devices produced comparable results. Additionally the natural spectrum of cloudlight in fully overcast conditions, direct sunlight, and skylight was measured at midday in Wageningen (52&#8201;°N 5.5&#8201;°E, The Netherlands) around the autumn equinox 2009 on the roof of a tall building (Fig. 1A and in tabular form as Supplementary Table S1). 
*Growth and morphology analysis*

For growth and morphology analysis, 10 plants per light treatment were grown for 13 d, at which point plants started shading each other. The height of the table the plants were growing on was adjusted such that the apices of the plants received 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 irradiance throughout the experiment. The plants were dissected into different parts: leaves plus petioles, cotyledons, hypocotyls, internodes, roots, and the remainder (apex and tendrils). The different plant parts, except the roots, were imaged together with a ruler using a digital camera in order to determine the area of the leaves and cotyledons and the length of the petioles of the first two leaves, the hypocotyls, and the internodes. Image analysis was carried out using the imaging software ImageJ (http://rsbweb.nih.gov/ij/). Leaves with a length of &#8805;1&#8201;cm were counted for the determination of the leaf number per plant. 
After imaging, 10 leaf discs (1.28&#8201;cm2) were cut from each first leaf in order to determine the leaf mass per area (LMA, g m&#8722;2). The leaves plus petioles, cotyledons, hypocotyl, roots, discs to determine LMA, and internodes plus the remainder were oven dried at 70&#8201;°C for the first 16&#8201;h, 105&#8201;°C for the next 22&#8201;h, and held at 70&#8201;°C until weighing. 
The experiment was performed in duplicate; the plants were treated as independent experimental units and the repetitions as blocks. 
*Leaf light absorptance*

Leaf light absorptance was calculated from reflectance and transmittance measurements on 12 leaf discs per light treatment, cut randomly from three first leaves per light treatment. An improved version of the system described in Soares _et al._ (200 was used, consisting of two integrating spheres, each connected to a spectrometer and a custom-made light source. The USB-2000 spectrometers were replaced by USB-4000 spectrometers (Ocean Optics, Dunedin, FL, USA) with a custom-enlarged slit width of 100&#8201;&#956;m to increase the signal. The spectrometers were cooled to 5&#8201;°C in order to increase the signal/noise ratio further and decrease baseline drift. Light sources consisting of two blue LEDs (405&#8201;nm and 435&#8201;nm peak wavelength) and a quartzhalogen lamp driven by a stabilized power supply were used to provide the measuring-light for the reflectance and transmittance measurements. The blue LEDs were necessary to increase the intensity of the measuring-light in the blue region of the spectrum. Absorptance was calculated in 1&#8201;nm steps in the wavelength range 400800&#8201;nm. The integrated absorptance of the growth light was calculated by multiplying the relative leaf absorptance spectrum by the spectrum of the growth light (spectra of the growth light are shown in Fig. 1). 
*Leaf photosynthesis measurements*

An additional set of plants was grown under the three spectra for photosynthesis measurements. The plants were grown until the second leaf, which received 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 throughout its growth period, was fully expanded (1722&#8201;d after planting the seedlings) and could be used for photosynthesis measurements. Leaves of different plants did not overlap and, if necessary, the second leaf was supported in a horizontal position to ensure that it received the specified irradiance. 
Lightresponse curves were measured on six leaves per treatment using a LI-6400 photosynthesis system with a leaf chamber fluorometer (LiCor Inc., Lincoln, NE, USA). The leaf chamber is equipped with red and blue LEDs with peak wavelengths of 640&#8201;nm and 464&#8201;nm, respectively. Gas exchange was measured using a gas mix containing ambient O2 and N2, 22.1±1&#8201;mmol mol&#8722;1 H2O, and 380&#8201;&#956;mol mol&#8722;1 CO2. The flow rate used was 250&#8201;&#956;mol s&#8722;1. After insertion into the leaf chamber, the leaf was dark adapted for 15&#8201;min and then subjected to a far-red pulse (6&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 for 2&#8201;s) to oxidize the QA pool of photosystem II (PSII), after which _F_v/_F_m was measured. The blue light percentage of the measuring-light was set at 20%. At an irradiance of &#8805;1200&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 the blue light percentage was lower as the capacity for the irradiance intensity of the blue LEDs was limited to 267&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1. At each light intensity step the rate of photosynthesis was calculated as the mean of the last 40&#8201;s after a steady-state gas exchange was reached, which was within 10&#8201;min. 
*Curve fitting and statistics*

The photosynthesis data measured to obtain lightresponse curves were fitted to a non-rectangular hyperbola (Thornley, 1976) using the non-linear fitting procedure NLIN in SAS (SAS Institute Inc. 9.1, Cary, NC, USA) in order to determine the light-saturated gross assimilation (Amax). 
Fisher's LSD was used to make post-hoc multiple comparisons among spectral treatment means from significant one-way analysis of variance (ANOVA) tests (_P_ <0.05; test with blocks for the growth and morphology analysis; without blocks for the photosynthesis data). 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Results*

*Plant morphology*

The difference in visual appearance of the plants growing under the three different spectra was striking (Fig. 2). The plants grown under HPS had a slightly bigger appearance than the plants grown under FTs. The AS-grown plants, however, developed considerably faster than those grown under HPS and FTs. 
View larger version:

In this page
In a new window

Download as PowerPoint Slide

Fig. 2.Cucumber plants grown under a high pressure sodium lamp (left), fluorescent tubes (middle), and an artificial solar spectrum (right) 13&#8201;d after planting the seedlings. The upper image was made before the plants were dissected for growth and morphology analysis (bar=10&#8201;cm). The lower three images were made before harvest and are of plants different from those on the upper image. These three images are not scaled; the leaf colour appears unnatural due to the growth light environment. 



The differences in plant morphology are shown quantitatively in Table 1. Leaf 1, which was fully expanded on all plants when harvested, was smaller in the FT treatment than in the HPS and AS treatments. Leaf 2 of the AS-grown plants had twice the area of that grown under HPS and four times the area of that grown under FTs. This leaf was, however, not completely expanded on all plants at the time of harvest. The number of leaves was also significantly greater for the AS plants compared with the other two treatments, and the HPS plants had a slightly, but significantly, greater number of leaves than the FT plants. Leaf number, therefore, also contributed to the significant differences in total leaf area between the treatments; the AS-grown plants had a total leaf area which was 2.5 and 1.7 times greater than that of FT and HPS plants, respectively. The petioles of leaf 1 and 2 were approximately three times longer for the AS plants than those of the other two treatments, whereas the petioles of HPS plants were slightly, but significantly, longer than those of FT plants. Due to their long petioles the leaves of individual AS-grown plants did not shade each other, whereas from leaf 3 of plants in the other treatments there was leaf shading in individual plants. Also leaf 1 and 2 of the FT and HPS plants partially shaded the cotelydons, whereas the cotyledons of the AS plants were not shaded (Fig. 2). Leaves of the FT and HPS plants were not completely horizontal and also not oriented towards the incident irradiance such that light interception would be optimal. The leaves of the AS plants were fully horizontal and better orientated for light interception. The hypocotyl was over three times longer for the AS plants than it was for the other treatments. A similar trend was found for total plant length, which was four and five times greater for the AS-grown plants than the HPS and FT plants, respectively. The total plant length was only slightly greater than the hypocotyl length for HPS and FT plants, whereas the total length of the AS plants was much greater than that of the hypocotyl. This is due to differences in internode length between the treatments. The cotyledon area of the FT plants was smaller than that of the HPS and the AS plants, despite having already been partly developed when the plants were transferred to the spectrally different irradiances, implying that the cotyledons were affected by the growth light treatment. 
View this table:

In this window
In a new window

Table 1.Length (cm) and area (cm2) of different plant organs of cucumber plants grown under a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS), fluorescent tubes (FTs), and an artificial solar spectrum (AS) 



*Plant dry weight and partitioning*

Overall the trends observed for the lengths and areas (Table 1) of the different plant parts of plants grown under different spectra also apply for the dry weights (DWs; Table 2). The DW differences between spectral treatments for the hypocotyl are even greater than the differences in length as the longer hypocotyls were also thicker and therefore heavier per length unit. The LMA was, in contrast to the general trend for the length, area, and DW of the plant parts, smallest for AS-grown plants and greatest for FT-grown plants. This also explains why there are no significant differences in DW of leaf 1 between AS- and FT-grown plants, whereas the differences in leaf area are significant. The DW of the cotyledons is also lower for the AS plants than for the HPS plants, whereas the area was identical. The DW of the roots and remainder (mainly internodes) was again greatest for AS-grown plants and smallest for the FT plants. The total DW of the AS plants was 2.3 and 1.6 times greater than that of the FT and HPS plants, respectively. 
View this table:

In this window
In a new window

Table 2.Dry weight (DW, in mg) of plants, different plant parts, and leaf mass per area of the first leaf (LMA, in g m&#8722;2) of cucumber plants grown under a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS), fluorescent tubes (FTs), and an artificial solar spectrum (AS) 



The DW partitioning to the stem (hypocotyl, remainder) was three to four times greater for the AS-grown plants compared with the other two treatments, at the expense of partitioning to other plant parts (Table 3). Partitioning to leaf 1 and the cotyledons is lowest in the AS plants and highest in the FT plants. This result is influenced by the differences in the number of leaves per plant (Table 1). Partitioning to the roots did not differ much between the treatments and was slightly smaller for the AS-grown plants. 
View this table:

In this window
In a new window

Table 3.Dry weight partitioning (%) to different plant organs of cucumber plants grown under a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS), fluorescent tubes (FTs), and an artificial solar spectrum (AS) 



*Light absorptance*

The absorptance spectra were similar for the leaves grown under FTs and HPS, whereas the absorptance of the AS-grown leaves was lower (Fig. 3). The difference in absorbed PAR between the treatments was greatest at 554&#8201;nm where FT-, HPS-, and AS-grown leaves absorbed 76, 75, and 68% of the incident irradiance, respectively. The integrated absorptance of the growth light was comparable for the three different spectra: 87, 86, and 85% for FT-, HPS-, and AS-grown leaves, respectively. 
View larger version:

In this page
In a new window

Download as PowerPoint Slide

Fig. 3.Absorptance spectra for cucumber leaves grown under 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 incident irradiance provided by fluorescent tubes (FTs; upper solid line), a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS; dashed line), and an artificial solar spectrum (AS; lower solid line). The table indicates the integrated absorptance (%) of the three different growth light sources, the relative spectra of which are given in Fig. 1. 



*Photosynthesis*

All measured leaves had a dark-adapted _F_v/_F_m of &#8805;0.8. Leaves grown under different spectra had different lightresponse curves (Fig. 4). The fitted light-saturated gross assimilation rate per area leaf (Amax) was significantly higher for the FT-grown leaves, compared with the two other treatments (Table 4). At growth irradiance (100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1) measured net assimilation per leaf area was lowest for the AS-grown leaves and identical for the FT and HPS leaves (Table 4). 
View this table:

In this window
In a new window

Table 4.Net assimilation at growth irradiance (Anet at 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1) and fitted light-saturated gross assimilation (Amax) of cucumber plants grown under a high pressure sodium lamp (HPS), fluorescent tubes (FTs), and an artificial solar spectrum (AS) 



View larger version:

In this page
In a new window

Download as PowerPoint Slide

Fig. 4.IrradianceCO2 fixation response curves for leaves grown under 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 incident irradiance provided by fluorescent tubes (circles), a high pressure sodium lamp (squares), and an artificial solar spectrum (triangles). Lines through the data points represent the fit to the non-rectangular hyperbola. Error bars represent the SEM. 




Previous SectionNext Section
*Discussion*

*Plant growth and morphology*

The conspicuously greater size and biomass accumulation of the plants grown under an AS spectrum compared with plants grown under that of an HPS or FT appears to be related to the development by the AS plants of an architecture more favourable for light interception. The properties of the AS plants advantageous for light interception were characterized by an optimal leaf orientation (Fig. 2), long petioles preventing self-shading (Table 1), a larger total area (Table 1), and a lower LMA (Table 2). Compared with the FT plants, the HPS plants also displayed many of the features leading to improved whole plant light interception as shown by the AS plants, but in this case the extent of the differences was much smaller. 
The light spectrum is known to have a strong influence on plant morphogenesis (e.g. Whitelam and Halliday, 2007). The three growth light spectra used (Fig. 1) are different in many respects and therefore it is difficult to attribute the differences in morphological responses to specific physiological processes mediated by the spectral environment. However, two conspicuous spectral differences between the growth light environments have been subject to extensive study. First, the AS spectrum contains a considerable amount of FR wavelengths (>700&#8201;nm), whereas FR is almost absent in the two other spectra. Secondly, the HPS spectrum contains little blue (5%), whereas the AS (17%) and FT (23%) spectra contain substantially more blue. 
Studies on the effects that R:FR ratios have on plant morphogenesis (e.g. Child _et al._, 1981; Morgan and Smith, 1981) show a general trend of taller plants, longer petioles, and a relatively greater DW partitioning to the stem at the expense of partitioning to the leaves associated with lower R:FR ratios. The R:FR ratio-induced responses are regulated via the phytochrome photostationary state (PSS) which is used as an indicator for the relative amount of active phytochrome. Sager _et al._ (198 developed a method to estimate PSS using the complete spectrum of the plants light environment instead of simply calculating the R:FR ratio. According to this method, the PSS of the plants in the present experiment was 0.85, 0.89, and 0.72 for FTs, HPS, and AS, respectively. The lower calculated PSS for the AS treatment may partly explain the 45 times greater height of the AS-grown plants and greater DW partitioning to the stem compared with the two other treatments. 
A greater blue light fraction, or a higher absolute amount of blue light, is generally associated with the development of sun-type leaves, which are characterized by leaves with a high LMA and a high photosynthetic capacity (e.g. Buschmann _et al._, 1978; Lichtenthaler _et al._, 1980; Matsuda _et al._, 2008). Also, hypocotyl elongation is inhibited by blue light via a cryptochrome-mediated response (Ahmad _et al._, 2002). Regarding the two lamp types containing very little FR (FT and HPS), the greater blue light fraction may explain the greater LMA and shorter stem and petioles of FT-grown plants compared with HPS-grown plants. However, the interaction of blue light fraction, R:FR ratio, and other differences in the spectrum makes it impossible to draw reliable conclusions on the mechanisms underlying the wavelength dependency of the responses of the plants grown under the three spectra used in this study. Note that the growth irradiance of 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 in the present experiment is relatively low for a tropical crop plant like cucumber. Therefore, despite the differences in spectral output of the three lamp types used, the leaves of none of the treatments can be regarded as true sun-type leaves. Cucumber leaves developing under much higher irradiances of natural sunlight usually have a considerably greater LMA than the range found here (e.g. Papadopoulos and Hao, 1997). Nonetheless the overtly greater biomass production by the plants grown under the AS spectrum, compared with the two spectra widely used in protected cultivation, shows the importance of a balanced spectral composition of growth light. The use of a growth irradiance beyond the light-limited range (e.g. &#8805;300&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1) may well result in different assimilation rates per unit leaf area due to different irradiancephotosynthesis response curves for the different treatments (as at 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1, Fig. 4). In that case plant assimilation would be determined by the acclimation of both morphology and photosynthesis, further complicating the interpretation of the results. The AS irradiance used is in the range of intensities used in climate chambers and also, in terms of both spectral composition and intensity, representative for cloudy days in, for example, a Dutch greenhouse from autumn to spring. 
Beside the morphological responses leading to better light interception by the AS-grown plants, the leaf unfolding rate (LUR, leaves per day) was also greatest for these plants, enhancing light interception even further by increasing leaf number per plant. Both assimilate supply and temperature have been identified as factors affecting LUR (Kiniry _et al._, 1991; Marcelis, 1993). Although the AS plants had the best light interception and would therefore be expected to produce the most assimilates, leaf temperature of the AS leaves was also slightly higher. In some species, for example tomato and sweet pepper, LUR is mainly dependent upon temperature, with assimilate supply having little effect (Heuvelink and Marcelis, 1996). However, in cucumber, assimilate supply has been reported to have a strong effect on LUR (Marcelis, 1993). Challa and van de Vooren (1980) developed a mathematical model describing the dependency of the leaf development rate per week on light intensity and temperature for cucumber. According to that model, the influence of the differences in leaf temperature (<3&#8201;°C) between our treatments on LUR was negligible at the light intensity and temperature used in the present experiment, suggesting that the differences in LUR were mainly dependent on assimilate supply. Nonetheless, effects on LUR mediated via spectrum-induced signals cannot be excluded. 
*Leaf light absorptance and photosynthesis*

The lower light absorptance per leaf area of AS-grown leaves (Fig. 3) may be attributed to the lower LMA (Table 2) of these leaves. Nevertheless, despite the different absorptance spectra, the integrated absorptance of the growth light was only 2% and 1% greater for FTs and HPS, respectively, compared with AS. 
The Amax values were higher for leaves grown under spectra containing more blue light (Table 4). Blue light has been reported to increase the photosynthetic capacity of leaves (e.g. Buschmann _et al._, 1978; Lichtenthaler _et al._, 1980), and leaves developed under blue or mixed red/blue light have a greater Amax than leaves grown under red light alone (e.g. Bukhov _et al._, 1995; Matsuda _et al._, 2004). In studies on leaf responses to irradiance, a higher irradiance was usually reported to lead to both a higher LMA and Amax, as recently reviewed by Poorter _et al._ (2009). Blue light deficiency was associated with a lower LMA in soybean (Britz and Sager, 1990), and the LMA of cucumber leaves grown under a range of different red/blue ratios correlated positively with Amax (SWH, unpublished results). Though a trend of increasing Amax with increasing blue fraction of the growth irradiance was found, LMA showed no clear dependency on the blue light fraction during growth. Notably, the AS- (18% blue) grown leaves had a (not significantly) greater Amax, but a smaller LMA, than the HPS- (5% blue) grown leaves (Tables 2, 4). R:FR ratios do not have a strong effect on LMA (Poorter _et al._, 2009). It is significant that the generally reported relationship between LMA and Amax can be broken, presumably due to effects of wavelengths in the broadband AS spectrum other than the relatively well studied blue, red, and FR effects on plant development. The change in the relationship between LMA and Amax also indicates that the large differences in morphology between the AS plants and the HPS and FT plants cannot be simply attributed to the considerable presence of FR wavelengths in the AS spectrum whereas the HPS and FT spectra contain very little FR (Fig. 1). 
Measured net assimilation per area (Anet) at 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 irradiance was slightly lower for the AS-grown leaves, compared with that of the two other treatments (Table 4). This measured difference may be due to the spectrum of the measuring-light, instead of a real _in situ_ difference in Anet. The AS leaves developed under a spectrum containing both wavelengths exciting preferentially PSI (>680&#8201;nm) and PSII (<680&#8201;nm), whereas the HPS- and FT-grown leaves developed under a spectrum preferentially exciting PSII (Evans, 1986, 1987). The measuring-light spectrum, provided by red and blue LEDs, slightly overexcites PSII. Leaves have been shown to be able to tune their photosytem stoichiometry to the growth light spectrum in order to optimize the excitation balance between the photosystems (Chow _et al._, 1990; Walters and Horton, 1995). Therefore, the PSII antennae of the AS-grown leaves may have been relatively greater than those in the leaves grown under FT and HPS, which would lead to a decrease in light use efficiency of the measuring-light spectrum. Nonetheless, a possible relative decrease in light use efficiency of red and blue wavelengths due to acclimation to the AS spectrum is not expected to be so large that it could outweigh the 10% lower Anet measured on the AS leaves at 100&#8201;&#956;mol m&#8722;2 s&#8722;1 irradiance. 
*Implications of the plant responses to an artificial solar spectrum*

Whereas photosynthesis per leaf area at growth irradiance was not markedly different for the leaves grown under the different spectra, plant development and biomass accumulation were. The differences are attributed to spectrum-induced differences in morphogenesis, which led to a DW of the AS-grown plants which was as much as 2.3 times greater than that of FT-grown plants after only 13&#8201;d growing at a light-limiting irradiance. The use of an artificial solar spectrum is the only method allowing a reliable comparison between a natural spectrum and the spectrum of different lamp types or combinations, as under real daylight conditions the light intensity cannot be kept stable or be caused to change reliably in a predictable fashion. So far, to the best of our knowledge, no plant research studies have been published using an AS spectrum resembling a realistic solar spectrum as closely as the one used in the present experiment. Fujiwara and Sawada (2006) described a prototype of an LED-based solar lamp which seems promising, and Krizek _et al._ (199 have compared the performance of cucumber grown for 14&#8201;d under a microwave-powered sulphur lamp and a metalhalide lamp. Although the spectrum of the sulphur lamp was not adjusted in that study so that it fitted a solar spectrum more closely and the plants were allowed to shade each other during growth, the sulphur lamp-grown plants showed a greater DW, total leaf area, petiole length, and total height than the metalhalide lamp-grown plants, as did the AS-grown plants compared with the FT- and HPS-grown plants in the present experiment. 
Even in the 1950s it was recognized that FTs alone resulted in short plants (Wassink and Stolwijk, 1956). Growth cabinet lighting was therefore sometimes adjusted (e.g. FTs in combination with incandescent lamps). The aim of such lighting modifications was to produce morphologically normal appearing plants rather than to produce plants using a normal (i.e. similar to sunlight) spectral irradiance (see, for example, Deutch and Rasmussen, 1973). Despite the importance of these earlier observations, it is currently uncommon for plants to be grown with the addition of FR light from incandescent lamps. Even then the extent to which plants grown under these conditions resemble field-grown plants in ways other than their appearance is unclear. A light source spectrally resembling natural sunlight should allow the production of plants under controlled environment conditions that more closely resemble their field-grown counterparts, or at least to discover for which purposes conventional light sources are unsuitable. Further, the extra productivity of the AS-grown plants in comparison with the HPS plants (1.6 times greater) points to the strong possibility that assimilation lighting in glasshouses could be made more productive. Especially in winter at northern latitudes when the natural photoperiod is short and the natural irradiance intensity is low, a considerable part of the daily irradiance is supplied by HPS lamps. Early in the production cycle when plants are small, crops could be made more productive by developing light sources that stimulate better the development of leaf area at the expense of LMA to increase light interception, and longer internodes and petioles to reduce self-shading. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Supplementary data*

The relative spectra of cloudlight in fully overcast conditions, direct sunlight, and skylight at midday in Wageningen (The Netherlands) around the autumn equinox 2009, and the spectra of the three light sources used (artificial solar, high pressure sodium, and fluorescent tube light) are available in a tabular form (Table S1) as supplementary data at _JXB_ online. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Acknowledgments*

This research is supported by the Dutch Technology Foundation STW (WPB.6662). We gratefully acknowledge Jan Snel (Wageningen UR Greenhouse Horticulture) for kindly lending us their sulphur plasma lamp, and the Unifarm staff (Wageningen University) for technical assistance. We also thank two anonymous referees for valuable comments. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Footnotes*


Abbreviations: AbbreviationsAmaxlight-saturated assimilationAnetnet assimilationASartificial solarDWdry weightFRfar-redFTfluorescent tube_F_v_/F_mratio of variable to maximum fluorescencethe relative quantum efficiency for electron transport by photosystem II if all photosystem II reaction centres are openHPShigh pressure sodiumLMAleaf mass per area (g leaf m&#8722;2 leaf area)LURleaf unfolding ratePSIIphotosystem IIPSSphytochrome photostationary stateR:FR:red to far-red ratio

© The Author [2010]. Published by Oxford University Press [on behalf of the Society for Experimental Biology]. All rights reserved. For Permissions, please e-mail: [email protected] 
Previous Section 

*References*


&#8629;
Ahmad M,
Grancher N,
Heil M,
Black RC,
Giovani B,
Galland P,
Lardemer D
. Action spectrum for cryptochrome-dependent hypocotyl growth inhibition in Arabidopsis. Plant Physiology 2002;129:774-785.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

ASTM. 2003. Standard tables for reference solar spectral irradiances: direct normal and hemispherical on 37° tilted surface. Standard G173-03, American Society for Testing and Materials, West Conshohocken, PA, available from: http://www.astm.org/Standards/G173.htm.


&#8629;
Britz SJ,
Sager JC
. Photomorphogenesis and photoassimilation in soybean and sorghum grown under broad-spectrum or blue-deficient light-sources. Plant Physiology 1990;94:448-454.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Brown CS,
Schuerger AC,
Sager JC
. Growth and photomorphogenesis of pepper plants under red light-emitting-diodes with supplemental blue or far-red lighting. Journal of the American Society for Horticultural Science 1995;120:808-813.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Bukhov NG,
Drozdova IS,
Bondar VV
. Light response curves of photosynthesis in leaves of sun-type and shade-type plants grown in blue or red-light. Journal of Photochemistry and Photobiology BBiology 1995;30:39-41.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Buschmann C,
Meier D,
Kleudgen HK,
Lichtenthaler HK
. Regulation of chloroplast development by red and blue-light. Photochemistry and Photobiology 1978;27:195-198.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Challa H,
van de Vooren J
. A strategy for climate control in greenhouses in early winter production. Acta Horticulturae (ISHS) 1980;106:159-164.


&#8629;
Child R,
Morgan DC,
Smith H
. Control of development in Chenopodium album L. by shadelight: the effect of light quality (red far-red ratio) on morphogenesis. New Phytologist 1981;89:545-555.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Chow WS,
Melis A,
Anderson JM
. Adjustments of photosystem stoichiometry in chloroplasts improve the quantum efficiency of photosynthesis. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, USA 1990;87:7502-7506.
Abstract/FREE Full Text


Deutch B,
Rasmusse O
. Growth chamber illumination and photomorphogenetic efficacy I. Physiological action of infrared radiation beyond 750 nm. Physiologia Plantarum 1974;30:64-71.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Endler JA
. The color of light in forests and its implications. Ecological Monographs 1993;63:1-27.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Evans JR
. A quantitative-analysis of light-distribution between the two photosystems, considering variation in both the relative amounts of the chlorophyllprotein complexes and the spectral quality of light. Photobiochemistry and Photobiophysics 1986;10:135-147.
Web of Science

&#8629;
Evans JR
. The dependence of quantum yield on wavelength and growth irradiance. Australian Journal of Plant Physiology 1987;14:69-79.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Whitelam G,
Halliday K

Franklin K,
Whitelam G
. Red:far-red ratio perception and shade avoidance. In: WhitelamG, HallidayK, editors. Light and plant development. Oxford: Blackwell Publishing; 2007. p. 211-234.


&#8629;
Frechilla S,
Talbott LD,
Bogomolni RA,
Zeiger E
. Reversal of blue light-stimulated stomatal opening by green light. Plant and Cell Physiology 2000;41:171-176.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Fujiwara K,
Sawada T
. Design and development of an LEDartificial sunlight source system prototype capable of controlling relative spectral power distribution. Journal of Light and Visual Environment 2006;30:170-176.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Goins GD,
Yorio NC,
Sanwo MM,
Brown CS
. Photomorphogenesis, photosynthesis, and seed yield of wheat plants grown under red light-emitting diodes (LEDs) with and without supplemental blue lighting. Journal of Experimental Botany 1997;48:1407-1413.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Smith H

Grime JP
. Plant strategies in shade. In: SmithH, editor. Plants and the daylight spectrum. London: Academic Press; 1981. p. 159-186.


&#8629;
Heuvelink E,
Marcelis LFM
. Influence of assimilate supply on leaf formation in sweet pepper and tomato. Journal of Horticultural Science 1996;71:405-414.
Web of Science

&#8629;
Hogewoning SW,
Trouwborst G,
Engbers GJ,
Harbinson J,
Van Ieperen W,
Ruijsch J,
Schapendonk AHCM,
Pot SC,
Van Kooten O
. Plant physiological acclimation to irradiation by light emitting diodes (LEDs). Acta Horticulturae (ISHS) 2007;761:183-191.


&#8629;
Holmes MG,
Smith H
. Function of phytochrome in natural-environment. 1. Characterization of daylight for studies in photomorphogenesis and photoperiodism. Photochemistry and Photobiology 1977;25:533-538.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Kasperbauer MJ,
Hamilton JL
. Chloroplast structure and starch grain accumulation in leaves that received different red and far-red levels during development. Plant Physiology 1984;74:967-970.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Hodges T

Kiniry J,
Rosenthal W,
Jackson B,
Hoogenboom G
. Predicting leaf development in crop plants. In: HodgesT, editor. Predicting crop phenology. Boca Raton, FL: CRC Press; 1991. p. 30-42.


&#8629;
Krizek D,
Mirecki R,
Bailey W
. Uniformity of photosynthetic photon flux and growth of poinsett cucumber plants under metal halide and microwave-powered sulfur lamps. Biotronics 1998;27:81-92.


&#8629;
Senger H

Lichtenthaler H,
Buschmann C,
Rahmsdorf U
. The importance of blue light for the development of sun-type chloroplasts. In: SengerH, editor. The blue light syndrome. Berlin: Springer-Verlag; 1980. p. 485-494.


&#8629;
Marcelis LFM
. Leaf formation in cucumber (_Cucumis sativus_ L.) as influenced by fruit load, light and temperature. Gartenbauwissenschaft 1993;58:124-129.
Web of Science

&#8629;
Massa GD,
Kim H-H,
Wheeler RM,
Mitchell CA
. Plant productivity in response to LED lighting. Hortscience 2008;43:1951-1956.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Matsuda R,
Ohashi-Kaneko K,
Fujiwara K,
Goto E,
Kurata K
. Photosynthetic characteristics of rice leaves grown under red light with or without supplemental blue light. Plant and Cell Physiology 2004;45:1870-1874.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Matsuda R,
Ohashi-Kaneko K,
Fujiwara K,
Kurata K
. Effects of blue light deficiency on acclimation of light energy partitioning in PSII and CO2assimilation capacity to high irradiance in spinach leaves. Plant and Cell Physiology 2008;49:664-670.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Morgan DC,
Smith H
. Control of development in _Chenopodium album_ L. by shadelight: the effect of light quantity (total fluence rate) and light quality (redfar-red ratio). New Phytologist 1981;88:239-248.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Papadopoulos AP,
Hao XM
. Effects of three greenhouse cover materials on tomato growth, productivity, and energy use. Scientia Horticulturae 1997;70:165-178.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Poorter H,
Niinemets U,
Poorter L,
Wright IJ,
Villar R
. Causes and consequences of variation in leaf mass per area (LMA): a meta-analysis. New Phytologist 2009;182:565-588.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Sager JC,
Smith WO,
Edwards JL,
Cyr KL
. Photosynthetic efficiency and phytochrome photoequilibria determination using spectral data. Transactions of the ASAE 1988;31:1882-1889.
Web of Science

&#8629;
Soares AS,
Driscoll SP,
Olmos E,
Harbinson J,
Arrabaca MC,
Foyer CH
. Adaxial/abaxial specification in the regulation of photosynthesis and stomatal opening with respect to light orientation and growth with CO2enrichment in the C-4 species Paspalum dilatatum. New Phytologist 2008;177:186-198.
MedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Talbott LD,
Nikolova G,
Ortiz A,
Shmayevich I,
Zeiger E
. Green light reversal of blue-light-stimulated stomatal opening is found in a diversity of plant species. American Journal of Botany 2002;89:366-368.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Thornley JHM
. Mathematical models in plant physiology: a quantitative approach to problems in plant and crop physiology. London: Academic Press; 1976.


&#8629;
Trouwborst G,
Oosterkamp J,
Hogewoning SW,
Harbinson J,
van Ieperen W
. The responses of light interception, photosynthesis and fruit yield of cucumber to LED-lighting within the canopy. Physiologia Plantarum 2010:1399-3054. 10.1111/j..2009.01333.x.


&#8629;
Walters RG,
Horton P
. Acclimation of _Arabidopsis thaliana_ to the light environmentchanges in photosynthetic function. Planta 1995;197:306-312.
MedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Wassink EC,
Stolwijk JAJ
. Effects of light quality on plant growth. Annual Review of Plant Physiology 1956;7:373-400.
Web of Science

&#8629;
Whitelam G,
Halliday K
. Light and plant development. Oxford: Blackwell Publishing; 2007.



Wilmer C,
Fricker M
. Stomata. London: Chapmann & Hall; 1996.


&#8629;
Yorio NC,
Goins GD,
Kagie HR,
Wheeler RM,
Sager JC
. Improving spinach, radish, and lettuce growth under red light-emitting diodes (LEDs) with blue light supplementation. Hortscience 2001;36:380-383.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Zeiger E
. Light perception in guard cells. Plant, Cell and Environment 1990;13:739-744.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

International Lighting in Controlled Environments Workshop



T.W.Tibbitts (editor) 1994 NASA-CP-95-3309 



home | contents

EFFICIENT, FULL-SPECTRUM, LONG-LIVED, NON-TOXIC MICROWAVE LAMP FOR

PLANT GROWTH



*



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, James T. Dolan, Michael G. Ury, and Paul Gustafson

INTRODUCTION

Fusion Systems Corporation has developed a mercury-free, low infra-red, efficient microwave lamp using a

benign sulfur based fill optimized for visible light. Our literature search and discussions with researchers

directed us to enhance the bulbs red output. We have demonstrated a photosynthetic efficacy of over 2

micro-moles per microwave joule which corresponds to over 1.3 micro-moles per joule at the power main.

Recent work has shown we can make additional increases in overall system efficiency. During the next two

years, we expect to demonstrate a system capable of producing more than 1.5 micro-moles/joule measured

at the power main with significantly less IR than alternative lamp systems.

BACKGROUND

The results described are from NASA SBIR



*



funded work. We determined optimal plant growth light

requirements via a literature search and researcher input. We surveyed candidate lamp fill materials to be

used in combination with sulfur and explored several methods of increasing photosynthetic efficacy.

Following is a description of the lamp's potential and the work done without disclosing proprietary

information.

_* Based on work supported by NASA Samll Business Innovation Research (SBIR) Phase 1_

Contract NAS10-11978

Advantages of Sulfur Lamp Technology

Why sulfur lamp technology? The sulfur bulb technology stems from 22 years of research and development

work on microwave powered mercury based electrodeless light sources at Fusion. We summarize the

properties of this new electrodeless sulfur light source:



Spectral Stability: 



Non-reactive fill materials and the absence of electrodes lead to

lamps with virtually no shift in spectrum over their life



Long LIfe: 



Life tested to nearly 10,000 hours. No evident failure mode internal to

the lamp envelope discovered to date ("infinite" bulb life). System life is now

limited by magnetrons which with development could be doubled to 20,000 hours

or more.



Very High Efficacy: 



The source has been tested at above 2 micro-moles per

microwave joule, bare bulb



*



. We expect improvements from this value.



Continuous Red/Green/Blue Output: 



There are no large spikes in the spectral

distribution. See Figure 1.



Fig. 1. 



Spectral Irradiance of 6700° CCt bulb (upper solid

curve) with solar spectra (discrete points -- CIE Pub, 85,

Table II). Lower curves are scotopic and photopic eye

responses for comparison only.



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 1 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan%20text.htm 15/05/2008

Excellent Mainenance: 



We estimate bulb light output at 10,000 hours will be 95

percent of initial output. This is referred to as "maintenance."



Stops/ Stops: 



Stops and starts do not affect an electrodeless bulb's lifetime. As an

example, comparable Fusion UV bulbs are warranted for 100,000 cycles and have

achieved 400,000 in tests.



Rapid Start: 



Cold start is significantly shorter than conventional HID lamps.

Operating Range: 



Packages in the range 2,000 to 6,000 micro-moles per meter

squared per second of PAR are potentially practical.



Low UV and IR: 



See Figure 2. We expect to make further improvements.

Fig. 2. 



400 to 800 nm radiation versus UV + IR radiation

(percent power output) or various lamps. From data

adapted from Both et. al. (1994).

Sulfur Electrodeless Lamp Technology Overview

Like all HID lamps, visible light from sulfur bulbs comes from a hot gas or plasma within a transparent

envelope or bulb. The plasma is heated in conventional lamps by a current between special metal electrodes.

These electrodes can be a significant deleterious factor for bulb life and maintenance of output. The sulfur

bulb's plasma is heated by microwave energy interacting with the material within a quartz spherical bulb 



--

no electrodes. The sulfur bulb is extremely simple in concept, just a quartz envelope, noble gas, and sulfur.

These materials do not react with each other. See Figure 3. To this mixture, we have added other materials

on a trial basis. This simplicity and the absence of chemical reactions is the reason for the sulfur bulb's longlife

and excellent output maintenance.



Fig. 3. 



Microwave Electrodeless Quartz Sulfur Bulb.

The microwave energy for the sulfur bulb is generated by a magnetron, similar if not identical to those found

in microwave ovens. The magnetron is powered by direct current electricity from a power supply, which

receives its energy from the alternating current electrical power mains. Figure 4 is a schematic of the lamp.

Not shown in the figure is the magnetron to bulb coupling means.



Fig. 4. 



Microwave Electrodeless Lamp Schematic.

Figure 5 is a cross-section of a lamp head showing the microwave coupling to the bulb. Surrounding the

bulb is a microwave containment screen and outside the screen is a reflector.



Fig. 5. 



Microwave Electrodeless Lamp showing Bulb

Coupling.

A recent and complete review of RF and microwave electrodeless lamps for lighting with an extensive

citation list was authored by Wharmby (1993). The basic paper on the sulfur lamp technology was presented



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 2 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

by Dolan 



et al. (1992).

Potential Applications

Commercial applications for Fusion's plant growth lighting innovation are in three areas: experimental plant

growth chambers, enclosed artificially-lighted plant growth factories, and supplementary early season

lighting for commercial nurseries and farms. Spectrum, efficacy, cost, life, and infra-red content are key

factors which will determine market success. Each market area weights the factors differently.

Experimental plant growth chambers. Plant growth chambers are essentially sophisticated, lighted, walk-in

refrigerators designed to maintain a constant temperature and humidity. Control of carbon dioxide and other

gases can be important. Low infra-red emission, output and wavelength stability, and adequate

photosynthetic radiation are key criteria to plant growth researchers. Lamp life, efficacy, and cost are less

important. We have found an improved spectra would be welcome by researchers.

Experimental growth chambers are used at colleges and universities, bio-technology firms, in government,

and research laboratories.

Enclosed artificially-lighted plant growth factories. Phytofarms of America may be the only US firm to grow

lettuce and other greens hydroponically totally under artificial light commercially (water cooled high

pressure sodium) in the US for a period of time. See Field (198. Phytofarms is no longer operating. One

critical factor in shutting down was the cost of electricity. For artificially lighted plant growth factories, the

cost per quanta delivered to the plant is the most critical factor. At the present time no source appears to

have the efficacy to allow plant growth factories to flourish in the US. Apparently such growth farms are

successful in Japan. Low infra-red content and cost per unit dry weight grown are key factors in this market.

Supplementary early season lighting. The largest near term potential market is supplementary lighting for

early season plant growth. In this market, initial cost of equipment and operating costs are primary. High

pressure sodium has adequate spectra and initial and operating costs for many situations. According to a

limited sample of commercial growers, infra-red from high pressure sodium lamps is not a problem and may

be helpful as the supplementary lighting helps keep the ground warm during December through February.

OPTIMAL PLANT GROWTH SPECTRA

When starting this work, the authors decided to obtain input on the optimal plant growth spectra so lamp

objectives could be properly set. We choose to do this by examining the literature and talking with key plant

growth researchers.

Summary

Our literature search and researchers' comments



*



suggest an optimal plant growth spectral energy

distribution for photosynthesis and most photomorphogenic processes: 10% of the energy in the blue region

of the spectrum, preferably at about 440 to 460 nanometers, and 90% of the energy in the red region of the

spectrum with approximately 75% in the region between 600 and 700 nanometers, and less than 25% of the

red energy in the far-red from 700 to 800 nanometers. UV radiation below 360 nanometers wavelength has

been shown to have deleterious affects on plant morphology, and infrared radiation past 800 nanometers

doesn't contribute to plant growth and can be harmful at high levels (McCree 1984).

We also learned photosynthetic radiation, the number of photons between 400 and 700 nanometers,

expressed in micro-moles, is a good initial metric for the output of plant growth bulbs. This metric is simple,

widely used, and sufficiently close to the well known McCree (1972) relative quantum yield curve as to be

quite useful.

Researcher Comments

The total energy of the radiation input to the plants has two separate criteria, where for most plants (except

wheat and certain other seed grasses), a "blue" energy input of 30 to 35 micro-moles per meter squared per



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 3 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

second has been suggested as the minimum needed for decent plant growth, and 70 to 75 micro-moles M



-2



sec



-1



has demonstrated better performance (Sager). Total energy has been postulated as optimized at

approximately 600 micro-moles M



-2



sec



-1



. By controlling the total energy output to that level, direct

comparisons can be made between the Fusion visible system and fluorescent, metal halide and high pressure

sodium lamps. The reason is fluorescent lamps are limited to approximately that range and many researchers

have concluded plant growth performance for fluorescent illuminated systems is acceptable (Downs).

There were also some comments from researchers as to the reasoning they used in selecting a particular

spectral distribution. Robert J. Downs said the residual radiation energy following transmission through a

single soybean leaf is almost completely quenched below 700 nanometers, thus indicating the green and blue

radiation is absorbed or reflected by the topmost leaves in the foliage. Thus in order to get sufficient leaf

mass, red radiation between 600 and 800 nanometers is very important, as only that radiation contributes to

photosynthesis in the leaves below the top-cover foliage.

Downs also expressed the opinion the Fusion spectrum of Figure 1 is too blue. A flatter distribution would

be better.

Frank Salisbury suggested the [sulfur] spectra would be considered "ideal" as it presently exists for

researchers working in the areas of plant environmental and pollution research, as the researchers would be

able to model solar equivalent response and have the ability to rapidly study such topics as ozone depletion,

greenhouse gas effects, volatile hydrocarbon pollution, acid rain effects and other environmental variables as

well as their impact on plant growth, morphology and physiology. Salisbury also stated for many wheat-like

plants, the red output from high pressure sodium works extremely well, and those types of plants seem to

have little need or requirement for the 10% blue radiation as defined by other researchers.

Theodore Tibbitts indicated a differing view. He suggested the bulk of the radiation would be most useful if

the radiation distribution were partitioned into 10% in the blue near 450 nanometers, and 90% in the region

between 550 and 680 nanometers. He believes this would be an optimal spectra for nearly all commercial

applications. He suggested the spectra would be best if it was strongly peaked near 600 nanometers with a

rapid fall to zero above 800 nanometers and below 300 nanometers.

Two of Fusion's lamps are being used by the USDA, Climate Stress Laboratory by Dr. Steven J. Britz and

his co-workers in plant growth studies. Dr. Britz, writes "I doubt that a single spectrum will be optimal

under all conditions. Much will depend on the species or genetic variety being used." His general

conclusion, however, is in line with other researchers -- 90 % of quanta in the red, 10 % in the blue. A key

point in Britz's communication is "... our interest in the [Fusion sulfur] lamp is based primarily on its ability

to simulate sunlight more accurately with respect to spectral quality and irradiance ..."

Tibbitts' note reminds us the photomorphology for most plants has a strong far-red response at

approximately 730 nanometers, which is one of the themes of Kasperbauer's paper on phytochrome

regulation (Kasperbauer 1992). With a strong control on radiation within the red and far-red, plant

morphology can be highly regulated. Fusion's present spectral output for the sulfur bulb is slightly higher in

the red to far-red ratio in comparison to solar radiation, which helps explain Britz's finding of a phytochrome

photoequilibrium distribution of 0.76 for the sulfur bulb system as compared to 0.72 for solar radiation

(Britz 



et al. 1994). Thus the present spectra should have a tendency to have elevated growth of plant dry

matter and a reduced photomorphological response, enabling the morphology to be controlled by addition of

"far-red" light at approximately 730 nanometers.

Galland's review (1992) can be regarded as a cautionary note for any assumptions or statements regarding

previous blue-light research and plant physiology and photomorphology.

At a meeting at Fusion Systems Corporation (June 4,1992), Jerry Deitzer pointed out the importance of

radiation in the 700 to 800 nanometer region. He also stated "... [for commercial growers] photons per watt

is the key." At the same meeting, Robert Langhans suggested a key advantage of the Fusion lamp in plant

growth chamber studies was the low amount of far infrared.

CANDIDATE LAMP FILLS



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 4 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

We examined a number of candidate lamp fills and designs. For our purpose here, we describe two.

The fills which included LiI do show an additional red component. Typical is Figure 6. However, we have to

pay a large price for the "increase" in the red. First, heat conduction losses hurt the efficiency due to the low

weight (high conductivity) of lithium. Second, the iodine absorbs blue and green light. Lithium could be

introduced into the fill via Li



2



S which has a reasonable vapor pressure, but heat conduction losses still

remain a concern. We have not exhausted the work with lithium and are hopeful.



Fig. 6. 



Sulfur/lithium in the range 400-700 namometers.

The ordinate is proportional to the number of photons per

second.

Sulfur with X, a proprietary material, is shown in Figure 7 compared with the sun. The most prominent

novel characteristic of the bulb fill is the close match to the solar spectrum. The color stability of this lamp is

excellent, and no external filtering is needed to match solar spectrum. While the photosynthetic efficacy of

the source is good, it falls below other possible choices. See Table I.



Fig. 7. 



Sulfur plux X in (continuous line) compared with

the sun (discrete points). The ordinate is proportional to

the number of photons per second.

RESULTS

We first list our bare bulb results and then compare the best to a practical configuration.

Bare Bulb Results

We tested several sulfur combinations (sulfur plus other materials) and alternative designs in an attempt to

increase the red output and increase the photons available for photosynthesis. Table I summarizes a few of

the different fill/designs tested and their bare bulb photosynthetic efficacy. Sulfur alone (lamp of Figure 1) is

shown for comparison along with the theoretical maximum assuming a uniform distribution of photons

between 400 and 700 nanometers.

TABLE 1. Photosynthetic Efficacy of Fusion Test Bulbs.

Fill micromoles

/RF joule

Comments



Standard comparison

bulb (sulfur + argon)



1.75 First sulfur lamp system.

Sulfur + LiI 1.01 Runs hot.

Sulfur + X



* + argon

1.41 Solar-like spectra.

Sulfur + argon (modified

design).

Above 2.0 Will be subject of next

NASA SBIR contract.



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 5 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

*Proprietary material. Patent applied for.

Practical Growth Chamber Results

It should be kept in mind the efficacy values given in Table I are bare bulb numbers without light-directing

fixtures, and do not include power supply losses. Actual values on plants will be significantly lower. With

that in mind, we compare our numbers with the values published by Barta 



et al. (1992) in Table II, below.

Barta 



et al. numbers reflect experience in "typical growth rooms and cabinets" and, as such, are lower than

would be expected with bare lamps. We added the fourth line to reflect what might be expected from the 2

plus micro-mole per joule lamp of Table I.

TABLE 2. Data from Barta 



et al. (1992), abridged with

added sulfur lamp.

* Efficacy > greater than 2 micro-moles times 0.65 power supply efficiency times

0.70 fixture efficiency.

Discussion

The high pressure sodium (HPS) values up to 1.52 of Table 2 seem high. Using the same 0.70 fixture

efficiency as above, a ballast efficiency of 0.88, and the conversion divider of 82 from Thimijan et al.

(1983), we get for a 1000 watt HPS bulb:

140 lumens per watt / 82 --> 1.71 micro-moles/joule new bare HPS bulb

times

0.88

ballast

efficacy

times

0.70

fixture

efficacy

Theory: Constant number of

photons per unit wave length,

100% efficiency

4.6 All energy in 400 to 700 nm band

with photons distributed uniformly,

no other loss in system.

Photosynthetic Radiation Source

Electrical Efficacy

(micro-moles/joule) at

plant level

High Pressure Sodium (HPS) 1.00 - 1.52

DH-TS GaAlAs LED 0.20 - 0.91

Cool White Fluorescent 0.13 - 0.75

Fusion sulfur lamp

Efficacy > (2 X .65 X .70) *

> 0.91



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 6 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

equals

1.05

micromoles

per

joule

for the

HPS

lamp at

plant

level.

Actually, given the relative size of the sources, one would expect the sulfur lamp fixture to be of greater

optical efficiency. Thus, we conclude the present sulfur lamp photosynthetic efficacy is nearly that of the

HPS and note the sulfur lamp does not require water cooling.

We expect additional improvement during our next NASA SBIR contract resulting in a system efficacy

greater than HPS.

REFERENCES

Bartha, D. J., T. W. Tibbitts, R. J. Bula, and R. C. Morrow. 1992. Evaluation of

light emitting diode characteristics for a space-based plant irradiation source. 



Adv.

Space Research 12



(5):141-149.

Both, A. J., L. D. Albright, C. A. Chou, R. W. Langhans. 1994. A microwave

powered light source for plant irradiation. To be published in 



Acta Horticulture.

Britz, S.J., D. T. Krizek. 1994. To be published. (Private communication).

CIE 1981. Solar Spectral Irradiance. 



CIE Publication 85.

Dolan, J. T., M. G. Ury, and C. H. Wood. 1992. A Novel High Efficacy Microwave

Powered Light Source. 



The Sixth International Symposium on the Science and

Technology of Light Sources (Lighting Sciences 6)



:301-302, L. Bartha, and F.J.

Kedves Editors, Technical University of Budapest.

Field, R. 1988. Old MacDonald has a factory. 



Discover (December 198:46-51.

Galland, P. 1992. Forty Years of Blue-Light Research and No Anniversary.



Photochemistry and Photobiology 56



(5):847-853.

Kasperbauer, M.J. 1992. Phytochrome Regulation of Morphogenesis in Green

Plants: From the Beltsville Spectrograph to Colored Mulch in the Field.



Photochemistry and Photobiology 56



(5):823-832.

McCree, K.M. 1972. The Action Spectrum, Absorbance and Quantum Yield of

Photosynthesis in Crop Plants. 



Agric. Meteorol 9:191-216.

McCree, K.J. 1984. Radiation levels in growth chambers fitted with high intensity

discharge lamps, with or without thermal barriers. 



Crop Science 24:816-819.

Sager, J. C., W. O. Smith, J. L. Edwards, K. L. Cyr. 1988. Photosynthetic

efficiency and phytochrome photoequilibria determination using spectral data.



Transactions of the ASAE 31



(6):1882-1889.

Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 7 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008

Thimijan, R. W., R. D. Heins. 1983. Photometric, Radiometric, and Quantum Light

Units of Measure: A review of Procedures for Interconversion. 



HortScience 18

(6):818-822.

Wharmby, D. O. 1993. Electrodeless lamps for lighting: a review.



IEE Proceedings-A 140



(6):465-473.

Researcher Comments Supplied By:

Steven J. Britz, Research Leader, United States Department of Agriculture,

Building 046A, Room 1 BARC-W, Beltsville, MD 20705-2350

Robert J. Downs, Director, SPE Laboratory, College of Agriculture and Life

Sciences, North Carolina State University, Raleigh, NC 27695-3635

Jerry Deitzer, Professor of Horticulture, Department of Horticulture, University of

Maryland, College Park, MD 20742-5611

Robert Langhans, Professor of Floriculture, 20 Plant Science, Cornell University,

Ithaca, NY 14853

John C. Sager, Advanced Life Support Division, NASA mailcode, MD-RES,

Kennedy Space Center, FL 32899

Frank Salisbury, Professor, Plant Science Department, Utah State University, UMC

48, Logan, UT 84322-4280

Theodore Tibbitts, Professor of Horticulture, Department of Horticulture,

University of Wisconsin, 1575 Linden Lane, Madison, WI 53706.

MacLennan, D.A., B.P. Turner, J.T. Dolan, M.G. Ury, and P. Gustafson. 1994. Efficient, full-spectrum,

long-lived, non-toxic microwave lamp for plant growth, p 243-254. In: T.W.Tibb



itts (ed.). International

Lighting in Controlled Environments Workshop, NASA-CP-95-3309.



top of page 








| home | contents

Copyright © March 1994 NASA [National Aeronautics and Space Administration].

All rights reserved.



Donald A. MacLennan, Brian P. Turner, J.T.Dolan, M.G.Ury, & P.Gustafson - EFFIC... Page 8 of 8

http://ncr101.montana.edu/Light1994Conf/5_10_MacLennan/MacLennan text.htm 15/05/2008


----------



## irieie (Sep 27, 2011)

bro keeping up with your thread is more reading than a constitutional law class. that is some sick dj short gear. oh did you see the season finale of weeds?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2011)

irieie said:


> bro keeping up with your thread is more reading than a constitutional law class. that is some sick dj short gear. oh did you see the season finale of weeds?


**not yet.. hope it doesnt suck


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 27, 2011)

sup wiz been out for a bit hows shit been?


----------



## virulient (Sep 27, 2011)

Man that took me a while to get through. Compelling stuff though, makes me want to go out and grab an ASS. LOL GET IT?! sry im baked

I liked the season finale btw


----------



## mugan (Sep 28, 2011)

i was taking a look at that part that talks about blocking out certain spectrum s from the sun, i also herd that the whole UV spectrum actually hurts plants, so would it help my plants to filter it out of a green house or is it really not worth it ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2011)

mugan said:


> i was taking a look at that part that talks about blocking out certain spectrum s from the sun, i also herd that the whole UV spectrum actually hurts plants, so would it help my plants to filter it out of a green house or is it really not worth it ?


**to most.. if not all living things,.. yes. uv spectrum is bad.. but for Cannabis.. well, i think that rule is different  --you can 'not' ever use uvb bulbs in any of your grows, and youll still get fantastic results.. but for medical patient... i need more of that gooey stuff the plant makes..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2011)

virulient said:


> Man that took me a while to get through. Compelling stuff though, makes me want to go out and grab an ASS. LOL GET IT?! sry im baked
> 
> I liked the season finale btw


**yea.. it helps get a broader outlook on things .. im watching the last episode right now..

--cheers


----------



## mugan (Sep 28, 2011)

well i guess al keep playing happily with the sun , you should find some info on soil that's my major fail, been trying to find some but they all use store bought soil as a reference, i know there is farming in cali where are those guys and there info, am tired of getting told to use mg or mix peat mos verm and perl for a good soil mix


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2011)

mugan said:


> well i guess al keep playing happily with the sun , you should find some info on soil that's my major fail, been trying to find some but they all use store bought soil as a reference, i know there is farming in cali where are those guys and there info, am tired of getting told to use mg or mix peat mos verm and perl for a good soil mix


**sorry mugan, im stuck on FFoF and just compost additives ;P

--but if you google that you'll see find dozen of sites on (how-tos) bout soil


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **sorry mugan, im stuck on FFoF and just compost additives ;P
> 
> --but if you google that you'll see find dozen of sites on (how-tos) bout soil


 I've been running bare-bulb this last cycle and the extra UV brought an increase in stickiness in the buds, and more trichomes for sure.
Hey canna, what you think of CMH bulbs?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I've been running bare-bulb this last cycle and the extra UV brought an increase in stickiness in the buds, and more trichomes for sure.
> Hey canna, what you think of CMH bulbs?


**CMH are combo lights, ..so far everyone has given me postive input regarding them.. worth a test run  ..i went bare bulb 3yrs ago when i saw the diff it makes w/ reflectors&glass

--plus heat actually dissipates better with the barebulb technq, makes my life easier


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **CMH are combo lights, ..so far everyone has given me postive input regarding them.. worth a test run  ..i went bare bulb 3yrs ago when i saw the diff it makes w/ reflectors&glass
> 
> --plus heat actually dissipates better with the barebulb technq, makes my life easier


 Ah man, bare-bulb is great. So much less of a hassle than fucking around with ducting, clamps and hoods. I used to have a fan right below the bulb blowing straight up at it, but I found out that even that was unnecessary.


----------



## mugan (Sep 28, 2011)

beanz did you get that CMH ?


----------



## mugan (Sep 28, 2011)

ive been tring all kinds of amendments that i can get my hands on, i can't get verm and perlite but i might try taking a long as trip and get me some peat moss , and not to sound noobish but WTF is EWC ??


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

ohh i knoe Earth worm castings, i just always wondered how you get your hands on that many


----------



## virulient (Sep 29, 2011)

I blew up your like button. How many "New Likes Received"? lol


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

i always forget to like , but rest assured folks I like all your pots  ... well most


----------



## virulient (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> i always forget to like , but rest assured folks I like all your pots  ... well most


I got blazed and decided to re-read some of this post, then I got addicted to liking all his posts lol. He's gonna have a LOT of new likes received lmao


----------



## stelthy (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Cannawizard, I have just started a thread on "Black-Lights" & "UV-A" Here's a LINK :-



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/471276-uv-black-lights-will-they.html



Please come and visit & add your knowledge etc etc  ... I am trying to figure if a Cannabis plant can utilize the output from a 'Black-Light' even if its just a very slight amount, and if so when is the best time to apply it, I am curious about extending the full spectrum to an even fuller spectrum... Next I will be tackling X-Ray light, but for now I am all interested in what Black Lights can offer if anything at all ??...

Hope to hear from ya/others from your thread soon, cheers - STELTHY


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

**no prob, ill def stop by and check it out 

--UVA is not useless to plants, just because we dont know what happens on a chemical scale within the THC granule......


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

virulient said:


> I blew up your like button. How many "New Likes Received"? lol


**your a funny guy, but thnx for getting high and blowing up my likes  

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> i always forget to like , but rest assured folks I like all your pots  ... well most


**sometime i wish they made an un-like button.. then again.. that would only cause RIU drama.. haha


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sup wiz been out for a bit hows shit been?


**here on the frontlines of the green scene.. preaching the holy THCs good message ..lmfao

--been busy, just trying to get stuff finished before the year ends..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ah you too hell? i was just gone for 3-4 days too lol. Had adventures choppin lots of plants i didnt thhink i was gonna chop and super cropped the FUCK out of my 3 foot blue dream and threw her in the cab yesterday. =) goin good besides the massive root rot i found in my rez of my water farm. Check my thread in my sig later man imma post some pics you will see some fuckin frostilicus nugs but they are WAY fuckin tiny because of the root rot, stunted me out massive, my rez didnt even have a root ball in it. lol I only had roots in the top half of the waterfarm. lol and they were fucked up too.



**root rot, ..sigh... poor kron  haha


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

l33t

**so the electrical is done.. passed inspection 

--light rails in, sunpulse multi spectrum bulbs are badass.. mixing them w/ hiluxgro deep red 600watts all around~

--still trying to talk down the price of the i-plasma sulfur unit... come on UK.. work with me.. lolz


*((( CHEERS TO ALL MY WESTMINSTER/HB STALKERS!!! ..lol.. cool proxy addys  )))

*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 1812123

**need to ump my UPs for future bud porn uploading



View attachment 1812121View attachment 1812122

**finally got my first vapo.. not bad ​


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

how does smoking steam feel  ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> how does smoking steam feel  ?


**a bit overrated.. it got me high but ill still stick to joints to get the full flavors


----------



## virulient (Sep 29, 2011)

I still haven't tried it. I almost enjoy the taste of weed more than the high. Almost. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2011)

**getting ready for another norcal roadtrip.. what you got going this weeknd kron?


----------



## mugan (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay road trips, might be making one my sefl to go find peat moss. but road trips here aren't as fun


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2011)

mugan said:


> Yay road trips, might be making one my sefl to go find peat moss. but road trips here aren't as fun


**kinda last minute.. but i cant say no to open road and fresh air  ..lol yea, roadtrips where you are seems like it could be tricky.. hehe


----------



## Illumination (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-160-watt-self-ballasted-flood-zoo-lamp.php
*Simply Incredible
for Zoos Across the World!*






 The original Zoologist Mega-Ray is back in stock!!! All orders are by  credit card/by phone to filter who should get this lamp. New pricing is  65.00 plus shipping.

 This lamp is our top-of-the-range 160 watt Narrow Flood ZOO Lamp, shown  in tests to produce similar amounts of UVB to natural sunlight at the  recommended distances.  

Ideal for use in very large enclosures in zoos and private collections,  this lamp provides high levels of UVB for basking reptiles at much  greater distances than other brands of reptile lighting. This original  Mac Industries/Westron Lighting design is found nowhere else in the  world. 

                      This lamp is a quality, very high output UVB source. It will only be  sold to zoos, qualified herpetologists or individual hobbyists who own a  UVB meter. Most Hobbyists should use our regular Mega-Ray® Flood Lamp  range (EB or SB)     

    Sale of this lamp needs to be phone call confirmed.     

    Call (252) 240-9088     



*Description*

 The Mega-Ray® Zoo SB is a 160 watt self- ballasted par38 clear faced  mercury vapor bulb that will produce useable UVB in a 2 foot  circumference at the recommended distances although the highest reading  is centered. 

 MINIMUM distance setting of 3 feet (approx 1 meter) will produce  approximately 250-300 microwatts per square centimeter (uW/cm2) of UVB  and 2,000uW/cm2 of UVA. 

                    WARNING! Do not set this lamp closer than 3 feet. Reptiles should not  be exposed to more UVB than they would be in their natural habitat (350 -  400 uW/cm2 maximum).     



MAXIUM distance setting of about 8 feet will produce approximately  20 to 30 µW/cm2 of UVB. We recommend two lamps be used if this distance  is needed. (Our MegaRay EB kits run more efficiently than the self  ballasted bulbs, and therefore different readings may be obtained  between the two.) 

  Please keep in mind that the spectral iridescence of the Zoologist bulb  has almost twice the vitamin D3 IU capacity as the natural sun, and  therefore will produce great circulating D3 at lower UVB readings.  Please read the report at under the heading "Vitamin D3 and LUX meter readings" to get a greater understanding of the subject. 

*Warning: Very Little Heat*

 This bulb produces very little heat at a distance of 3 feet. Be sure  your reptile is heated properly and if necessary, increase the heat at  the basking spot using a good heat source like our Mega-Ray® Heat  Projector. ALWAYS triple check the temperature at the basking spot -  never risk burning your reptile. 

*Longer Useful Life*

  Using cutting edge technology coupled with five years of dedicated  research and testing, we have conquered and significantly reduced the  huge decay rates so common in other Mercury Vapor lamps. While other  bulbs decay as much as 80%, our newly designed SB bulbs decay less than  30% over the life of the bulb. This is unseen in the industry. 

*Most people with UVB meters
are getting 18+ months use out of our EB bulbs.* 

*Warranty*

  This bulb is warranted to produce at least 50 microwatts (uW/cm2) as measured with a Solarmeter&#8482; 6.2 at the *minimum recommended distances*  at the end of its warranty period and our testing shows, on the  average, much higher readings. Only ReptileUV Mega-Ray® UV products can  make this claim! 

The product will be replaced with the remaining 6 month purchase time  covered. Example: after 3 months use, the product fails. You will  receive an item with a remaining 3 months on the warranty. 

*Not sure if this is the right bulb for you?*

 Please read our FAQ page. If still confused, email or phone us and let us know: 

Your enclosure size & type
Distance from lamp to reptile (or basking area)
Type of reptile
Ambient air temperature in your house.
 *Phone consultations are the best form.* 

*How Much is Too Much?*

 Some other new mercury vapor products currently on the market can be  deemed dangerous to reptiles, emitting up to 3 times more than the sun  does, yet many others emit very little UVB. Basically it comes down to  this: 

 50-250 uW/cm2 mimics the natural environment enough to keep your  UV-dependent BASKING reptiles healthy, depending on the species,  according to the latest research. At Mac Industries, we choose to be  responsible in our approach to high-output UVB-emitting Mercury Vapor  lamps. Your reptile's health is just as important to us as the customer  service we provide. 

 So we aim to produce products which provide UVB within these safe limits  when our lamps are used properly according to our instructions. 


_*
I want to know what your thoughts are on the above bulb being used in a 5' x 5' x 10' grow space to supplement at least 250uW over most of the area... And*_







http://www.dasdistribution.com/products/lm-high_accuracy_models.htm#UV




· Spectrum:                                                                  280nm - 400nm
                                                                · Application:                                                                  UVA & UVB
·                                                                  Range: 1 uW/cm²                                                                  ~ 1999 uW/cm²
                                                                                 0.01 mW/cm2 ~                                                                  40.00 mW/cm2
                                                                · Backlit LCD                                                                  with 4 Digits                                                                  dual display
                                                                · Automatic                                                                  Measurement                                                                  capability
                                                                · Zero Function                                                                  for Deviation                                                                  Measurements
·                                                                  List Price: $159.90​ 




                                                                                                                                                  DAS PRICE: $129.00                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

	
	
		
		
	


	



​*Also your thoughts on this meter? The room is currently under construction and this is part of my plan...

Thank you ...looking forward to your response* *

Namaste'* *
Lumi*


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2011)

**good choice  thats one of the bulbs im currently using, BUT becareful this UVb bulb is no joke, the closest i can get this bulb w/o severe stress is about 1.5ft away, so watch out 

--if you want to try these bulbs, better place an order soon because they sell out pretty fast~ for the first 10hrs of burn in, i'd suggest leaving the bulb at a safe distance of 3ft.. the uvb intensity levels out after 10-or so hours.. see for yourself, the meter is the right choice.. and with it you'll see the spikes that im talking about 

--the zoomed never dissapoints, if used properly.. you will notice a BIG difference.. --what strains are you working with? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## irieie (Sep 30, 2011)

thats a nice volcano. the nicest in fact. i always get the urge to go and get one especially since my GF does not like to smoke so much, but i always think "fuck i could buy some really nice glass instead for under $600..." prob one of these days ill bite the bullet. the volcano really is the best vaporizer. 

i wish i lived in cali so i could go to norcal for the weekend and come back with all kinds of goodies. sigh! until then ill just have to live vicariously through your escapades.


----------



## mugan (Sep 30, 2011)

ad be fine with a new bong or hooka


----------



## Illumination (Sep 30, 2011)

For getting high:
http://positronicseeds.com/index.php/en/our-strains/29-sativa/48-claustro
http://positronicseeds.com/index.php/en/our-strains/29-sativa/55-cumlaude
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-nevilles-haze/prod_1236.html

and for hemp oil:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/serious-seeds-white-russian-feminized/prod_1384.html

Thank you

Namaste'
Lumi


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 30, 2011)

I want a ROOR....I have a handblown twisted ice catcher glass that replaced the last one that had a fatal accident, so far "Big Red" has been good to me!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2011)

**i miss my roor..  broke it 2months ago.. , those new "perculators" are cool.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> mmmm "perculator" lol hey ugly your not a ninja anymore weak.... your just a mod... mods ftl


**i know.. this free community service sucks.. 

--think i will go back to ninja mode lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea got pwnt and i saw it comn and did nothin lol, oh well next time. and s1 i swear i never thought would say they found a high better than og just told me they like the AO better than OG lol =) yesh another convert. I love OG but I NEEDS FLAVOR CHANGES MANG!


**im off the OG diet.. lots of THC but not enough CBD


----------



## mugan (Oct 1, 2011)

some of those perculators are way too pricy tho, and its so big you need a suitcase for it  .. well same with a hooka but there just fun


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 1, 2011)

mugan said:


> some of those perculators are way too pricy tho, and its so big you need a suitcase for it  .. well same with a hooka but there just fun


Hookah's are such a waste though! The ash catchers make such a big difference when cleaning, you get virtually no residue past the slide....


----------



## mugan (Oct 1, 2011)

i don't use Hookas for dro, i like bongs, but nothing beats a nice joint/blunt


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2011)

**id like the same hookah they had in half baked-- movie  

--hope everyones weekend was cool, ..just got back from norcal.. man, tired but i feel good  thnx for the pros @t blue sky cafe.. A+ clones/moms

--o yea, big thnx to peeps @t HTC.. top notch greens~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2011)

Illumination said:


> For getting high:
> http://positronicseeds.com/index.php/en/our-strains/29-sativa/48-claustro
> http://positronicseeds.com/index.php/en/our-strains/29-sativa/55-cumlaude
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-seeds-nevilles-haze/prod_1236.html
> ...


*great selection from positrons seedbank  cant go wrong with those guys~ ..looking forward to your future grows 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2011)

--dr. inghams fungicide spray just makes life so easy.. thank you Doc  ..your hard work is a beacon of hope..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey ho what genetics you pick up?


*pretty much got 2 of everything on the oaksterdam menu, and got couple of moms (c99, LB, maiu, ecd)

--and i guess they had real white fire cuts @t HTC.. so i pretty much took them all.. hehe j/k


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> real shit people dont seem to realize that OG is actually more sativa based than indica, but hey ill just stfu and keep the truth to myself
> 
> oh and canna btw man FUCK U


**aaww i feel the <3, no homo you homo lolz 

--fuck OGs (yes they are mostly sats, not indys).. im making some OGslayers to end this played'out dynasty hehe


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

a-13 and other sativa dom crosses fire og kush, raskel ogkush, sour d cindy99 View attachment 1815989View attachment 1815990View attachment 1815991View attachment 1815992View attachment 1815993View attachment 1815994View attachment 1815995View attachment 1815996View attachment 1815997View attachment 1815998View attachment 1815999View attachment 1816000View attachment 1816001View attachment 1816002View attachment 1816003...lavender x haze, ....all grown with sunmasters metal halide 1 for 3 hps for the extra uvb it helps tons in this garden the plants that marinate too long under the halides get super frosty.... oaksterdam genetics and the white... nice


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

Joedank said:


> a-13 and other sativa dom crosses fire og kush, raskel ogkush, sour d cindy99 View attachment 1815989View attachment 1815990View attachment 1815991View attachment 1815992View attachment 1815993View attachment 1815994View attachment 1815995View attachment 1815996View attachment 1815997View attachment 1815998View attachment 1815999View attachment 1816000View attachment 1816001View attachment 1816002View attachment 1816003...lavender x haze, ....all grown with sunmasters metal halide 1 for 3 hps for the extra uvb it helps tons in this garden the plants that marinate too long under the halides get super frosty.... oaksterdam genetics and the white... nice


**nice setup joe, those nuggz look frosty a$$ hell  dank harvest brah~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

the tray was just about a lb of og ... not my favorite but it sells well sooo$$$ ya know ... i like the c-99 and a-13 not just cuz of the cool stories behind them but cuz jack h. as a strain is a show stopper and i love the high of a good sat. dom cross....
got a mixed spectrum vert at another property that should be photo worthy ... looking for 1.5 gPW... we shall see


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

Joedank said:


> the tray was just about a lb of og ... not my favorite but it sells well sooo$$$ ya know ... i like the c-99 and a-13 not just cuz of the cool stories behind them but cuz jack h. as a strain is a show stopper and i love the high of a good sat. dom cross....
> got a mixed spectrum vert at another property that should be photo worthy ... looking for 1.5 gPW... we shall see


**sweet.. im always game for some vert nugg porn


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 1816005View attachment 1816006View attachment 1816007View attachment 1816008View attachment 1816009View attachment 1816010
had a few more i liked...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

**i woke up today remembering an old saying that my grandpa use to tell me... "if your gonna do anything in life, do it right.. do it loud"

with a touch of ninja tho~


--cheers

View attachment 1816998


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

* whats AO..? no more OG crosses!! hahah


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

**waiting on someBODY to inform me about custom made LED panels with the right nms config.... sigh


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

**today also starts the 5k kessil grow medical journal  w/ 1.2kHPS to boost the red spectrum 

--we wanted to incorporate a plasma rig but we are having difficulty getting one from a reliable source...

--ill upload some pics shortly..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ts9tkLXFNno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts9tkLXFNno&feature=player_embedded[/video]

**omg. just got a light bulb moment..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes still waiting...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

Cali connect lemon Larry has geat male phenos ... So ya know it is og to the bone


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Yes still waiting...


**lol.. totally forgot, ill post some in a bit.. hehe


----------



## virulient (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol you're almost as forgetful as me. Glad to hear your trip went well. I need to move 2 states to the south asap! Can't wait to see that Kessil/HPS run. I think that one's gonna come out with some truly spectacular nuggets. 











Couple of in-progress shots on a CFL flowering experiment. They got ram-sacked by mites earlier in the grow, but they're starting to rebound. Finally seeing some trich production. Day 22 of flower.

Please excuse my inferior camera 

ps-the new breaking bad was awesome. Season finale next week!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

virulient said:


> Lol you're almost as forgetful as me. Glad to hear your trip went well. I need to move 2 states to the south asap! Can't wait to see that Kessil/HPS run. I think that one's gonna come out with some truly spectacular nuggets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*dont trip about the camera pics and quality  as long as your uploading --im thankful for your contribution


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

**finally finished.. ill post the pics when i wake up.. cant freaking find the usb cord sigh :\



--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 1817951View attachment 1817950View attachment 1817949View attachment 1817948View attachment 1817947View attachment 1817946View attachment 1817945View attachment 1817944View attachment 1817941View attachment 1817940View attachment 1817939View attachment 1817938View attachment 1817937View attachment 1817936View attachment 1817935View attachment 1817933


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 1817958View attachment 1817957View attachment 1817956View attachment 1817955






View attachment 1817954
 ..ninja~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 3, 2011)

Off and running ! Nice . Is that a chhc-4 i spy? I run the same rig it rules ! Totally sealed is the shit I love it and will never go back... Can't wait too see it all completed .


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Off and running ! Nice . Is that a chhc-4 i spy? I run the same rig it rules ! Totally sealed is the shit I love it and will never go back... Can't wait too see it all completed .


**yes it is  sentinel does make CET grows possible .. sealed room has saved me a ton on c02~


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

Canna, i needs some advice on my thread...please check out my sig!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> Canna, i needs some advice on my thread...please check out my sig!!!


**be there in a sec


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Cali connect lemon Larry has geat male phenos ... So ya know it is og to the bone


**thnx for the larry tid bit, ill be sure to look out for studs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

love the the poops wiz!!

and nice looking plants to


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> love the the poops wiz!!
> 
> and nice looking plants to


**thnx homie, just a lil doo-doo on the girls goes a long way.. lmfao 

--cheers brah


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

*COMPOST TEA *
*
MICROBIOLOGICAL INTERPRETIVE GUIDE 

What is compost tea? Compost tea is typically made as an aqueous aerobic extraction of compost and contains both the soluble nutrients from the compost and the extracted portion of the microorganisms from the compost. Many times compost tea also contains nutrient supplements to help the microorganisms to grow after they are extracted. 

Why is compost tea used? Compost tea is used as a nutrient component for the plant and a microbial inoculant. Some compost teas contain organisms that specifically assist in activities such as stimulating plant growth and suppressing plant disease. Other compost teas may provide a general microbial population that serves to out-compete some plant pathogens for nutrients and other resources rather than to specifically inhibit the growth of a pathogen. 

How is compost tea applied? Compost tea is used both as a soil drench and as a foliar spray. It may be used full strength, although it is often diluted prior to use. 

How does microbiological quality impact compost tea? Since most compost tea users are depending on compost tea to serve as a microbiological inoculant of either soil or foliage, the concentration and variety of microorganisms present have a very significant impact on the compost tea performance. 
*
*Microbial Concentrations 
FUNCTIONAL GROUP 
*
*INTERPRETATION OF COMPOST TEA BIOASSAY 
*

*Heterotrophic Bacteria (Aerobic) 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*>10 million (107) Colony Forming Units/milliliter (CFU/ml) *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Insufficient numbers of these organisms may leave the tea without enough microbial coverage for good foliar pathogen suppression. *
*Anaerobic Bacteria 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Ratio of Aerobes to Anaerobes in the compost tea should be at least 5:1 or greater *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Too many anaerobes in the tea are an indication of insufficient aeration, too much nutrient supplement, or a combination of both. *
*Fungi (filamentous) 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*>1000 (103) CFU/ml *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*These organisms, while important, prefer to grow on a solid surface in their filamentous form and not in a turbulent liquid medium. Therefore, concentrations of filamentous fungi are usually significantly lower than would be expected from the starting compost. Yeasts, which are non-filamentous fungi, grow readily in compost tea. *
*Actinomycetes 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*>100 (102) CFU/ml *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Actinomycetes, an important part of compost, do not extract and grow well in most compost teas. *
*Pseudomonads 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*>1 million (106) CFU/ml *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Pseudomonads are important in nutrient cycling, plant growth promotion (rhizosphere), and the biological control of plant pathogens. They extract and grow well in compost tea. *
*Nitrogen-Fixing Bacteria 
*

[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*>100,000 (105) CFU/ml *
[FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings][FONT=Wingdings,Wingdings]&#56256;&#56510; 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*Populations of these free-living nitrogen-fixing bacteria will increase as the available nitrogen in the compost tea decreases. *


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

*[FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold]Application[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
[FONT=Calibri,Bold][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Method[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 
*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Approximate Coverage[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]per Gallon[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Recommended[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Frequency[/FONT]*



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]
[/FONT]




[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Flower Beds[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can

&#8226; 
 




Pressure sprayer

50-200 sq. ft.
 
300-700 sq. ft.

Once every 2 weeks / Spring through

Fall





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Dilute up 2:1[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Lawns[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Hose end sprayer

1000 sq. ft.
 
Every 2 weeks / Spring

Once per month / Mid Summer

through Fall





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Dilute approximately 10:1[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Containers[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can

(Soil drench or foliar spray)
 




12-15 small to medium pots
 
4-8 large pots

2-4 extra large plants/trees

Every 2 weeks





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]House Plants[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can

(Soil drench or foliar spray)
 




12-15 small to medium pots
 
4-8 large pots

2- 4 extra large plants/trees

Every 2 weeks





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Vegetable Gardens[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can

&#8226; 
 




Pressure sprayer

50-200 sq. ft.
 
300-700 sq. ft.

Every 1-2 weeks / During growing

season





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Diluted up to 2:1[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Rose Bushes[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Pressure/Trigger sprayer

(Soil drench or foliar spray)
 




6-10 average size bushes
 




(Make sure to cover over 70% of
 
leaf surface top and bottom and

around drip line of the plant)





Every week / Spring to early summer
 
Every other week / Midsummer

through fall





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Trees and Shrubs[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can or

pressure sprayer
 




(Soil drench or foliar spray)
 




3-4 small to medium trees
 
1- 2 large trees

50-200 sq. ft.





(within drip line and foliage)
 




Once every 3-4 weeks
 




[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Clay Heavy Soils[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can for soil

drench
 
25-75 sq. ft.

Every 1-2 weeks / Until improvement

is noted





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Planting & Transplanting[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
&#8226; 
 




Watering can or

pressure sprayer
 
1- 4 plantings or transplanting

Douse the planting hole as well as the

root ball with 1/8-1/4 gallon





[FONT=Calibri,Bold]*[FONT=Calibri,Bold]Full strength[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Bold] 



[/FONT]
* 
 




*[FONT=Calibri,Bold][FONT=Calibri,Bold]Note: [/FONT][/FONT]*These guidelines are just suggestions, not rules. Applying compost tea more frequently may produce faster, more dramatic results, especially

in poor, underperforming soils. On the other hand, if your soil is excellent, or if you&#8217;ve been using compost tea regularly for a year or two, you may
 
find that you can reduce the frequency and/or concentration of treatments.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 1818728

--samp


----------



## chris88813 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello Wiz! Thanks so much for your time and experience with this all. I just got 2 uvb 4' tubes (5.0 uvb, 40 watts Each) - just wondering your thoughts on the light penetration of these? they are 4' wide and 40 watts ea vs the regular 20 watts. I know you mentioned using the spot uvb bulbs (or whatever they were called) - but they seemed to have very narrow circumfrence, thus the reason i went with the 4' wide (6 x 9 grow room, 2 600w hps). I have the lights a few inches away from one side of my grow. Thoughts?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2011)

chris88813 said:


> Hello Wiz! Thanks so much for your time and experience with this all. I just got 2 uvb 4' tubes (5.0 uvb, 40 watts Each) - just wondering your thoughts on the light penetration of these? they are 4' wide and 40 watts ea vs the regular 20 watts. I know you mentioned using the spot uvb bulbs (or whatever they were called) - but they seemed to have very narrow circumfrence, thus the reason i went with the 4' wide (6 x 9 grow room, 2 600w hps). I have the lights a few inches away from one side of my grow. Thoughts?


**glad you found your way over here  4'tubes should be able to cover 3x4.. pene of those tubes would only be 1ft (maybe less since its 5.0, 10.0uvb is for sure 1ft pene)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

wiz what happend to your avatar?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**dude.. how do i resize it so it shows BIG like yours .. im stuck right now.. lolz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

take it off and use inframview to resize then re-post


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**i give up, cant make it resize correctly.. ughhh~


----------



## chris88813 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Wiz, thanks for the quick reply! So you would say a 4' (5.0 or 10) uvb flouro will cover 4' wide by 3' high by 1' penetration. So if I want to effectively cover a 4'x8' area (this is the exact space the plants take up), how would you suggest doing so? 
thanks again for your time and this post! This is actually only my 2nd grow and through you and people like subcool, I have learned so much!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**eating my cake.. hoe.. 


--its a good day to pop 111beans... wwweeeeee


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**only noobs get root rott...lmfao... after going organic, havent really had any issues except how dank it keeps getting... haha


--how bout try some of my doo-doo batch, ill give you a whole 5gallons worth  (orange home depot bucket)

its free.99 .... hollah


----------



## Joedank (Oct 4, 2011)

What beans?? I need more info on the pk u got is it pure kush or purple kush? I am picking up a purple kush this week... I hear it is the og lavender cut..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**got both, pure kush cut and pk cut (by K).. purple kush was lavender cut (couldve been from mendo/humb).. who knows...
(purple kush is a hardy strain, can take some moderate stress, doesnt like LST.. but FIM/TOPn helps out the yield.. like her nutes avg, and her temps low.. if done right.. the smoke is what i call "the elegant side of OG".. smooth...

--only real version of Ks(trichomtech) PK CUT is @t cafe blue sky...


**bean count is..

serious seeds - all
thseeds - all
nirvana - all
hometownfantasy - all
sannie - all
privada/dna - all


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahahaha 111 beans lol i want some more beans.... =(


**got free.99 landraces sats if you wantah poppah some..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 4, 2011)

What no BOG? Yer gonna need some neg air pressure tents for breeding soon just built my first two for real breedin not just pollen chucking... Looking for purple og with fast finish to mass produce for outdoors on my farm in Cali the next few years. I am sick of hoping the sour cut finish on time... I want sannies killing feilds for my dome working on my sativa room this week  my girl calls it the eleven week club  mango haze ,nevils haze, and og kush . Under 2000 vert mixed spectrum fully organic soil of my own of course....


----------



## Detroit J420 (Oct 4, 2011)

you gotta be careful usen uvb, i use 2 60watt zoo lamps and yah it will frost em up way more but it will also mature and amber your frost quick too, uva uv and uvb are all diff. i think uv is what causes premature ageing in humans and trichromes. study the shit and moderation is the key. i turned a whole crop into an amber herion high.. now sometimes i dont even fuck with uvb, until i better understand the shit


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

chris88813 said:


> Hey Wiz, thanks for the quick reply! So you would say a 4' (5.0 or 10) uvb flouro will cover 4' wide by 3' high by 1' penetration. So if I want to effectively cover a 4'x8' area (this is the exact space the plants take up), how would you suggest doing so?
> thanks again for your time and this post! This is actually only my 2nd grow and through you and people like subcool, I have learned so much!


**so if we take avgs, a 4'' would cover an area of 4wx3hx1p --if you want to cover 4x8.. i'd just suggest getting an additional 4'' or 2'' to cover the additional space


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> you gotta be careful usen uvb, i use 2 60watt zoo lamps and yah it will frost em up way more but it will also mature and amber your frost quick too, uva uv and uvb are all diff. i think uv is what causes premature ageing in humans and trichromes. study the shit and moderation is the key. i turned a whole crop into an amber herion high.. now sometimes i dont even fuck with uvb, until i better understand the shit


**ive done the "amber heron" result quite a few times, usually occurs in indys or hash-ish/resi strains... uvb does cause significant dmg to any carbon based anything.. so for now, yea.. even "aging" could be a factor caused by UV spectrum~


cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ooh hook it up with the doo doo batch mang, lol i only got root rot cuz i wasnt organic all the way and running in MASSIVE heat lol. <<dumbass
> 
> after i use the doo doo you gonna keep givin me more or you better hook it up with the recipe, cuz takin the train with 5 gal buckets o poo can get interesting lol trust me i know lol



**im looking @t a 500gal compost extractor unit (commercial) , i got you mang... handles


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> no room for sats man =( lol but really you need to get me a cut of PK i need that like i need weed period, ill trick on the corner for that shit hook it up man seriously pm me bro lol
> 
> also from my research seems that the k cut, aka kyle kushmans cut is purple urkle. MAYBE, varying opinions on that, whats yours, pk i know and love is a MASSIVE yielder MASSIVE feeder, and doesnt seem to mind a bit of training, never topped her so i wouldnt know, also she turned purple in 100* temps. Not from nutrient def or fade out at end of harvest either. Trippy plant. I LOVE ME SOME PK
> 
> jesus man you bought the full line of all those companys? All reg seeds? Seems to me like that would be way more that 111 seeds LOL


*cough.. seeder packs.. *cough... not actualy bean number..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Joedank said:


> What no BOG? Yer gonna need some neg air pressure tents for breeding soon just built my first two for real breedin not just pollen chucking... Looking for purple og with fast finish to mass produce for outdoors on my farm in Cali the next few years. I am sick of hoping the sour cut finish on time... I want sannies killing feilds for my dome working on my sativa room this week  my girl calls it the eleven week club  mango haze ,nevils haze, and og kush . Under 2000 vert mixed spectrum fully organic soil of my own of course....


*** ATTENTION:: BOG if you ever read this, Sir! ... please bring back blue moon rocks.... PL EA SE  *


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> blue moon rocks on seedbay go get it fool. least last time i looked it was.


**dude.. seedbay is scam city.. sorry.. tried a couple times, got burned a couple times.. im all good with that spot... shizzle


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> oh fashosssssss yesh lol mad teas for everyone lol




[video=youtube;pBaqJj4aPDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBaqJj4aPDY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> shhhh lol i honestly dont think i wanna go thru that guy man he makes me a lil wierd i can solder like a mofo, source parts ill build it with ya. We'll sit down and have a smoke and build your own LED workshop lol


**sounds good to me, we got Kessil keeping an eye out from the results of my grow.. sooooo...... we good


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> wierd i hear ya, never had problems here, neither have lots of my buds, so whatever go yell at bog some more ill see if i can ask around for some moon rocks for you ho cakes, just keep me updated on the seed crackins over there man, you got lots of stuff i been trying to get my hands on -_- well talk man lol someday ill show up in disguise as a hollywood hooker and then ill pull off my mask and wig and ill be wearing a capn crunch mask lol =)
> 
> seriously though keep informed sir.


**nah lets do a stoners brunch next week in hollwierd, talk about all the BOG gifts your gonna find me haha, i want my BOG collection back... dumb highschool gf took out her EMOs on my old collection... sigh...


----------



## Detroit J420 (Oct 4, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **ive done the "amber heron" result quite a few times, usually occurs in indys or hash-ish/resi strains... uvb does cause significant dmg to any carbon based anything.. so for now, yea.. even "aging" could be a factor caused by UV spectrum~
> 
> 
> cheers


 maybe you are a wizz lol, cause now that i look back my m.ks a.ks went herion but my ppps and r.cough, improved fuck your right man


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> oh fuck that GF lol hellll to the nawww, im down for a stoners brunch man just give me time to hop the bus and train lol, stupid courts holdin a g over my head still before i can get my license back. Im makin progress though. Note to self if i ever move out of state again take care of everything you never know when you may have to come back lol


**geez, sounds like crusin over your block would be faster... damn kron, ya scrubb.. HAH~ j/k

--lets put one in the air, next week fosheezy


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> maybe you are a wizz lol, cause now that i look back my m.ks a.ks went herion but my ppps and r.cough, improved fuck your right man


**you are also a *Wiz* bro... im just the messenger


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;gJEcoTRhSjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJEcoTRhSjU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> seee hes like confucious in mod form lol see the azn writing above his head lool


**dont hate on the asians... funny tho, always top nerd/geeks/suma/cuma in every university  ...its just funny..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**Southern California will be the "grape vineyards" like in Spain/France/Nappa of the Cannabis scene...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 1819873

---i want my freakin avatar back.. sheesh this resize BS


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

*SETI&#8217;s Deep UV AlInGaN LEDs Set To Rocket*

Nov 24, 2010 

*Sensor Electronic Technology Inc&#8217;s UVTOP deep UV LEDs have passed extreme environmental robustness tests to successfully complete space qualification.*


Sensor Electronic Technology Inc. (SETI), together with Stanford University and National Security Technologies (NSTec) of Livermore, California, has demonstrated unprecedented environmental robustness and radiation hardness of its UVTOP deep ultraviolet LEDs. 



Deep UV LEDs with peak emission wavelength of 255 nm have passed stringent space qualifications for large temperature variations and mechanical shocks with 27 cycles of 100K temperature cycles and 14g rms random mechanical vibrations. The forward voltage, emission spectra, and optical output power exhibited no significant changes after these harsh environmental tests.



SETI's UVTOP LEDs are a series of UV and deep-UV LEDs with peak emission wavelengths in the range of 240 - 400 nm. They incorporate AlInGaN deposited by a proprietary Migration Enhanced MOCVD (MEMOCVD) process.



The UVTOP LEDs have been successfully tested against the requirements for deep space exploration such as the Europa Jupiter System Mission (EJSM), where they will be subject not only to severe thermal and mechanical shocks, but also high levels of radiation. Under irradiation up to 2x1012 protons/cm2, the LEDs demonstrated extreme radiation hardness. UV LEDs have so far have exhibited high operational lifetimes in excess of 26,000 hours in nitrogen atmosphere, and 25,000 hours in vacuum, without significant power drop or spectral shift.



This extreme testing demonstrates the optical, electrical, and mechanical robustness of the UVTOP LEDs is suitable for many space and terrestrial applications where conventional UV light sources are simply too fragile.



Solar-blind P-i-N photodiodes with a peak responsivity matching the UVTOP LEDs at 255 nm were also manufactured by SETI and tested to the same stringent space qualifications. These detectors also exhibited extreme radiation hardness and retained 50% responsivity up to 3x1012 protons/cm2 fluence.



SETI is a leader in UV LEDs, and UV LED products and claims to be the world&#8217;s only commercial manufacturer of UV LEDs shorter than 350nm in wavelength. 



The firm offers standard UVTOP LEDs and UVCLEAN LED lamps in wavelengths from 240nm to 365nm with DC optical output powers up to 50mW and can offer OEM customized solutions including LED lamps, light sources and complete systems.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.s-et.com/

--Kron, check out Seti.. and let me know if those diodes are viable  ..for the custome UV LED panels


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

***no worries, got a graphix homie helping my dumbarse.. if you cant solve it yourself.. outsource  ..


----------



## virulient (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you just trying to resize it?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

**i just uploaded what you did, and it still shows up small... ionno.. its driving me nuttz... hehe


----------



## virulient (Oct 4, 2011)

lol, mine is HUGE. I just right clicked the image I posted a minute ago, Copy Image URL, then pasted it there at the avatar screen. If that doesn't work I dunno man, there's gotta be some setting that's resizing yours automatically.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

virulient said:


> lol, mine is HUGE. I just right clicked the image I posted a minute ago, Copy Image URL, then pasted it there at the avatar screen. If that doesn't work I dunno man, there's gotta be some setting that's resizing yours automatically.


**weird... just weird... maybe its on my side.. but what the hell could be "autosizing"lol my stuff... hhmmm


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;UzWHE32IxUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzWHE32IxUc[/video]

--gonna wipe my HD clean, brb in a couple of hours.. 

tootles


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 4, 2011)

hey cannawizard u have too many post to look thru but do u have n e current grows going id like to see.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey cannawizard u have too many post to look thru but do u have n e current grows going id like to see.


**yea, got a kessil medical grow you can tag along for .. the pics are laggin since i havent taken any new ones since the room finished.. updates soon 

--scroll back a couple pages back, you should see some of the new pics i posted


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;JnfyjwChuNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfyjwChuNU&feature=relmfu[/video]


--phew.. just finished popping motivation & exile from SS...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ nice can't believe Simon got those warlock too... Lucky bastard great genetics to work with.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^^ nice can't believe Simon got those warlock too... Lucky bastard great genetics to work with.


**Magus is taking the easy life nowadays.. giving the twins a crack at his genetics.. good deal too, couldnt have gone to better caretakers 

[video=youtube;Mr_uHJPUlO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_uHJPUlO8&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 4, 2011)

good stuff man,i will keep up with this


----------



## mugan (Oct 5, 2011)

sup wiz, how it been


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup wiz, how it been


**chillin.. watching "the goonies" ..trying to think of how im gonna make my custom ucDWC  how was your weekend?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2011)

I am looking into the 45 gallon totes ala doubleds treads on breedbay. Ran a smaller one before but had trouble with ph flux gonna go chemmy or " beyond organic " and use dynagro 2 50 gallon Rez 90"gph for the circulator to the outside Rez to keep it cool . 9000 watt mixed spectrum with doubleds offset checker board pattern... Two weeks! Stoked 18 plants at first but then less as I learn canopy management of large verts.. Then I have my bases covered outdoor organic, outdoor greenhouse organic , indoor greenhouse biodynamic(planted at the proper time of course) , indoor ammended coco organic (fed with troph blumats) and last undercurrent chem city especially for the chemdog d coming tomarrow with that pk I am so worked from harvesting that I can't wait to work inside on my udwc bavertgrow .... Sativa room plastic and ducting need pimping too... So much to do sorry for the book just blazed as hell trimming to sum; too short dog from The oaklandset we been mackin Fer yearz ain't fell off yet!


----------



## chris88813 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello gang, bear with me as I am new to this thread and still need to read every post... but has anyone done tests with same strain and various lighting (hps + uvb -- hps + mh -- hps + cmh, etc) ? would love to see pics. I know this would require a very controlled environment/experiment to be effective. I guess also an additional test of the potency of the product, as the uvb could add some more trichomes that we could see through pics but pictures would not represent the difference in potency that the uvb would make-?

Maybe I am electing myself by asking? Thnx!


----------



## mugan (Oct 5, 2011)

wow, the goonnies FTW, do you do the truffle shuffle


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2011)

**side note.. autos are here, wondering which one ill try first.. paradise seeds vertigo or g13 labs pineapple.. 

--first run on these, hope for the best


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh man calling for snow at my spot in Colorado ;( gotta cut more shit this week alittle early may end up as butane or bubble wonder what a six by six foot sour d would yeild in bubble? 
Wiz your setup is Lookin like it's filling in how do you like the kessiel? My girl called from Colorado and said the stuff under the halide finishing are super resionious ( she had never used mixed spectrum till she met me now trimming it she called to say that it looks crazy in the sun like big crystals on fan leaves! Pics to come but I still say that's my usual resin output and the reason for using the purple spectrum.... 
Gotta fly back to 'rado now that my boys know what to chop out here.
I will be swinging thru socal Ina few weeks we should burn one... 
Oh and Kron I am all set for help up north this year as I thought my renter had it handeled but NOW he has a grip on it . No pics as it is right near town but a few budshots and harvest photos to cum when I hit the CPU . 
Snow? WTF growing at 7500 feet outdoors makes for resinous stuff ... But snow on oct 7 that blows


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Oh man calling for snow at my spot in Colorado ;( gotta cut more shit this week alittle early may end up as butane or bubble wonder what a six by six foot sour d would yeild in bubble?
> Wiz your setup is Lookin like it's filling in how do you like the kessiel? My girl called from Colorado and said the stuff under the halide finishing are super resionious ( she had never used mixed spectrum till she met me now trimming it she called to say that it looks crazy in the sun like big crystals on fan leaves! Pics to come but I still say that's my usual resin output and the reason for using the purple spectrum....
> Gotta fly back to 'rado now that my boys know what to chop out here.
> I will be swinging thru socal Ina few weeks we should burn one...
> ...


**i wanna move to 'rado and get in contact with adam(thseeds) .. got some thangs to mention~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2011)

What's that I met them at kush con in Denver or kush expo .... Wish I could get access to there 20 yr old og to compare it to mine... The sage too my selection from 20 seeds was lacking In sexy males . I wanna do a sage and sweet tooth ... Got Sweetooth pollen from a bro to do my sweetT and sourD  should be fun to check out.. Coming soon to a test kitchen near you... One of my main projects... Besides the green crack stabilized to seed and purple sour og ... Seeds take so long it pays to have a few projects...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> What's that I met them at kush con in Denver or kush expo .... Wish I could get access to there 20 yr old og to compare it to mine... The sage too my selection from 20 seeds was lacking In sexy males . I wanna do a sage and sweet tooth ... Got Sweetooth pollen from a bro to do my sweetT and sourD  should be fun to check out.. Coming soon to a test kitchen near you... One of my main projects... Besides the green crack stabilized to seed and purple sour og ... Seeds take so long it pays to have a few projects...


**that 20yr old OG is the keeper  , S.A.G.E is always gonna have a special place in my cure collection~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 1822202View attachment 1822200View attachment 1822198_View attachment 1822197View attachment 1822196View attachment 1822195_
_**found old pics off a usb stick (miss my nikon550)_
_***funny looking back.. i think this was a test run on b'cuzz coco w/ multi strains_


_View attachment 1822199_
_**old pic of my first pk's.. this 1 got mites late in bloom _



_ View attachment 1822201_
_**hhmm could this be AO.. hhmmm lol _


_---cheers_​


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

**in general;

(perennials, trees, shrubs) want fungi dominated soil..
(annuals, grasses, vegetables) want bacteria dominated soil..

--->control micro numbers for specific stages.,

*low pH ---> acids from (fungi dom species)
*retaining nitrogen in ammonium form
=bloom

*high alkaline pH ----> bacterial bioslime
*rich in nitro for (veggin)

--biomass (fungi/bacteria)
*organisms in the soil will:
..maintain plant health
..providing nutrients
..building defense systems against pests & diseases
..loosening soil & increasing drainage
..providing pathways for O2 / c02


--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ao hmmm i thinks me not sir, leaf structure is wrong, too skinny needs some fatter ones, that looks too sativa dom. Fuckin nice nug porn man  20 year old OG and sage stop your makin me jealous lol. Hook it up with a cut mang lol


*hehe yea its not AO.. its hindu skunk.. got the cuts, we will most def link up soon, im just trying to finish up everything before going out & stuff..

fosheezy


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

*sweet.. ill put some of my wants w/ Seti.. and we shall see your l33t smoldering skills 

--just gonna grab 280nms & 315nms diodes.. UVb custom panel coming up~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

**no worries about the doo-doo  --ill post some pics of the clones & moms on the new batch, they likey 


[video=youtube;cGxPOZ7ncic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGxPOZ7ncic&feature=player_embedded[/video]


--not selling Kessils, just showing them some <3


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

**its official, ive been puffin away for hours @t this pure CBD strain ..and i feel awesome but im not "high"... cool for meds but for recreational purposes.. CBD will not keep the party going  hehe

(but will help w/ hangovers!)


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2011)

I eat hash with high CBd for pain


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I eat hash with high CBd for pain


**just like bruce lee


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 6, 2011)

hey have you guys heard of decarboxlation?im still not too sure on what it does exactly,got any info?theres a club in socal that will do it to your buds,do they just heat it up a little?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2011)

I got to this one first just trollin along ^^^ it is a process of gently heating the buds thus removing all h2o attachments molecules there are lots of threads about it round here
Here is a good link to cannibis science infohttp://cannabis-science.com/addendum_GC-FID.html


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2011)

You seen this bull shit?? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2046224/Feds-order-California-pot-dispensaries-shut--despite-legal-state-laws.html


----------



## virulient (Oct 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> You seen this bull shit?? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2046224/Feds-order-California-pot-dispensaries-shut--despite-legal-state-laws.html


Yea, that's pretty messed up, but didn't they do that threatening thing a couple years back and then never actually cracked down on most of them? Either way, hopefully they keep leaving us alone up here in the great Pacific Northwest


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2011)

Underground network...


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

Trichome production finally starting to pick up on day 25 of flower.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> Trichome production finally starting to pick up on day 25 of flower.


**nice shot viru, i likey


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

Check it out :



rollitup said:


> OK, that's a good idea, maybe we can change it to CFLs and other Florescent Lamps.
> 
> The LED Forum is on my list of forums to add.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> Check it out :


*glad its on the to-do list  sweet now there will be a LED forum for me to troll.. hehe j/k


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *glad its on the to-do list  sweet now there will be a LED forum for me to troll.. hehe j/k


Now how long will it be before plasma lighting becomes affordable and dependable enough where we need a sub-forum for it, too? I liked what I read about the Artificial Solar Spectrum you posted a while back. $1100+ though. I'm not that strapped quite yet.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> Now how long will it be before plasma lighting becomes affordable and dependable enough where we need a sub-forum for it, too? I liked what I read about the Artificial Solar Spectrum you posted a while back. $1100+ though. I'm not that strapped quite yet.


*i know not what you speak of Sir..  hehe.. ASS is whats its all about.. lol


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> Now how long will it be before plasma lighting becomes affordable and dependable enough where we need a sub-forum for it, too? I liked what I read about the Artificial Solar Spectrum you posted a while back. $1100+ though. I'm not that strapped quite yet.


I just talked to the local hydro store about the hype on the new plasma's and they were laughing at them like they were a joke, categorized them with the LED's! I would take advice from them 9/10 because they are very knowledgeable on any topic or question that i have had so far..i want to see one of their grow ops, but i know that one is out of the question.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

*vhs was a big joke to betamax users, then vhs users talked smack about CDs.. etc etc...

--its progression


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> I just talked to the local hydro store about the hype on the new plasma's and they were laughing at them like they were a joke, categorized them with the LED's! I would take advice from them 9/10 because they are very knowledgeable on any topic or question that i have had so far..i want to see one of their grow ops, but i know that one is out of the question.


My grandmother hated her computer when we first built her one. She said accountants would never use computers. That having a pencil and paper in front of her, where she could simply erase and re-write numbers. How could we fix what's not broken? Nowadays if you use a pencil and paper you're an idiot, and even she will recognize that. SO the question is : Who is more stubborn? My grandma or your local hydro store?

The moral of the story is LED's are proven by now. Everyone knows they work, if you still doubt them then you haven't done the proper research. Plasma lighting has an even brighter future than LED's because they can imitate the sun's spectrum. These 2 advances are the future of indoor lighting, there is no question. People are going to have no choice but to switch eventually or grow in the past. I don't think any of us are using a 386 with Windows 3.1 to view this website....And I own an Xbox 360......not a Commodore 64. But the switch was rough....I was very reluctant because I loved my old commodore......lol


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

virulient said:


> My grandmother hated her computer when we first built her one. She said accountants would never use computers. That having a pencil and paper in front of her, where she could simply erase and re-write numbers. How could we fix what's not broken? Nowadays if you use a pencil and paper you're an idiot, and even she will recognize that. SO the question is : Who is more stubborn? My grandma or your local hydro store?
> 
> The moral of the story is LED's are proven by now. Everyone knows they work, if you still doubt them then you haven't done the proper research. Plasma lighting has an even brighter future than LED's because they can imitate the sun's spectrum. These 2 advances are the future of indoor lighting, there is no question. People are going to have no choice but to switch eventually or grow in the past. I don't think any of us are using a 386 with Windows 3.1 to view this website....And I own an Xbox 360......not a Commodore 64. But the switch was rough....I was very reluctant because I loved my old commodore......lol


I still think that plasma lighting has some improvements before it can be readily available to the consumers, for one..the price! Technology is there no doubt, but the HID are still a great substitute for natural light. LED's have a very bad reputation because alot of the manufacturers are the same with different brand names from China.


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> I still think that plasma lighting has some improvements before it can be readily available to the consumers, for one..the price! Technology is there no doubt, but the HID are still a great substitute for natural light. LED's have a very bad reputation because alot of the manufacturers are the same with different brand names from China.


Exactly, plasma not only in cost but reliability. LED's, the bad companies are killing them, but they are still pricey, too. For your average hobbyist grower, at least. For those reasons, I can see why the guys up at the hydro store are laughing at it. I guess I just have the opposite approach, I like to embrace technology, but at the same time....I'm willing to wait until they perfect it and it comes down in price before I pick one up. Usually.......


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 7, 2011)

I think that the technology of HID lighting is on par right where we need it, we get great results out of it and until they are able to adjust the plasma technology to the supply and demand it won't be theseable to the average consumer as you said, they will need to aim their market to high priced commercialism.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> I think that the technology of HID lighting is on par right where we need it, we get great results out of it and until they are able to adjust the plasma technology to the supply and demand it won't be theseable to the average consumer as you said, they will need to aim their market to high priced commercialism.


*sigh, you are correct.. trust me the tech is available.. its just not cheap and readily "available" for consumers; yet.... sigh  ..all i got is Hope..

--hehe


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2011)

Remember how pricey the first CPUs were ?? Soon plasma will be common and we will all laugh at coil and core


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

**just opened my package from amazon, and the NS compost tea ruptured (while in transit) spilling in the box.. sweet-- now i gotta wait for a refund & order again.. ftw!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

**..brainfart... 


--if THC+ enzmatically converts the uv waves filtered/absorb towards other uses (inner functions yet unknown, unstudied).. wtf are those "uses".. 

--cheers

View attachment 1825369


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2011)

I used to live in telluride tesla is still a god out there


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> im confusded wtf lol


**no worries brah, i share the same sentiment  hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2011)

**tesla.. died broke (financially) but the wealth of knowledge he left behind (priceless)... ousted.. all because everyone else was light years behind.. sigh.. RIP genius~


----------



## Illumination (Oct 8, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **..brainfart...
> 
> 
> --if THC+ enzmatically converts the uv waves filtered/absorb towards other uses (inner functions yet unknown, unstudied).. wtf are those "uses"..
> ...


?Production of more thcd-9? As to reduce the uvb to safe levels for the embryos it continues to produce more thc until the plant thc is in high enough quantities to effectively protect or at its genetic limits....I really do not comprehend why more people aren't doing it...is very easy and fairly inexpensive....and makes a very substantial beneficial difference

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ?Production of more thcd-9? As to reduce the uvb to safe levels for the embryos it continues to produce more thc until the plant thc is in high enough quantities to effectively protect or at its genetic limits....I really do not comprehend why more people aren't doing it...is very easy and fairly inexpensive....and makes a very substantial beneficial difference
> 
> Namaste'


View attachment 1825487

...hhmmm


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## virulient (Oct 8, 2011)

I got one of those from Spencer's.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2011)

...


**i notice shorter node spacing w/ LEDs+MH/HPS  ..my sats are arent stretchin' as much~ cool


----------



## virulient (Oct 8, 2011)

Those Kessils are gettin the job done! Can't wait to see how that setup flowers.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2011)

virulient said:


> Those Kessils are gettin the job done! Can't wait to see how that setup flowers.


**looking forward to the floral formation .. gonna surround these chicks w/ a 360(full spectrum) source, cant wait~


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

am all about spectrum, i think it wins over watts, but i can't afford an LED indoor grow ,


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

lolz well its hard to justify indoor lights when you have the sun, but maybe if i get better seeds


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> [video=youtube;XujIjpGhge0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XujIjpGhge0[/video]because its just that time of year.
> 
> oh and if you can't afford led indoor grow but want to try something similar in spectrum https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358190-led-without-leds-my-first.html


You heard for Rebelution?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^ Woah now I am all amped up to hold court on HIGH topic wiliest the peons trim... Jk


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> =O fuck man why why would you put the 350's with the HPS those were the ones i needed yield data alone on DAMN.... go ask kessil for some more 350s and get their h350 rig that you put 4 of them on, tell me what that does lol  i aint got 2500 bucks or id get one HAHA


**nah.. theres one tent with ONLY 350Hs/150boosters in it..  --so you will get solid data off that, well first run data


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't worry guys I'll be out socal way to reup y'all with sum heddies in a week or two


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

Fulvic from the word "fulvus" meaning yellow, fulvic acids are light yellow to gold-brown in color. Hence, the reference to gold in brand name products containing fulvic acid.
*
Fulvic acid is considered the miracle of minerals because it not only affects plants it affects us. Before commercial farming depleted nutrients from the soil, fulvic acid was abundant in the foods consumed by humans. The introduction of NPK fertilizers, for the production of super crops and the overuse of land has left the soil void of this vital mineral. The natural ingestion of plant based fulvic acid in the human diet has decreased to a minimal amount. Many natural health care practitioners are recommending fulvic acid to patients as an immune system booster, detoxifier and to help with the absorption of vitamins and minerals from foods. 
The agricultural benefits of fulvic acids have enormous potential to heal soils of the world and neutralize radioactive and toxic wastes.* It also decreases the need for antibiotic use in feed lot animals and birds, increasing healthy growth.
This miracle molecule, fulvic acid passes through plants cell walls with ease. Fulvic acid acts as a claw or chelating agent attaching to minerals that would otherwise be rendered useless to plants.* Essential nutrients and vitamins, which plants may not be able to assimilate easily, will piggyback on the fulvic acid to be transported to all cells that need them. *This miracle molecule has incredible potential when used for soil enrichment, in hydroponic applications and as a foliar spray.*

Fulvic acid is a bi-product of humic acid.* *Humic acid is extracted from any material containing well-decomposed organic matter - soil, coal, composts, etc. As humic material is decomposed by living microbes, these microbes create the most biologically complex organic compounds on earth, fulvic acid. There is perhaps no substance more vital to life than the biologically-derived compounds known as fulvic acid.*

Fulvic acids enter into all living processes within the plant and animal kingdoms.* When necessary, they act as "free-radical" scavengers, supply vital electrolytes, enhance and transport nutrients, catalyze enzyme reactions, increase assimilation, stimulate metabolism, chelate and change inorganic minerals into organically complexed minerals, solubilize, energize and transport major and trace elements to the site of need, and demonstrate amazing capacity for electrochemical balance.* Fulvic acids are involved in indispensable biochemical reactions which influence all biological life-forms, both plant and animal. 
Fulvic acid is a natural mineral which has survived through the many years of evolution on Earth. It is one of the best, and most basic minerals to encourage healty plant growth. It has chemical properties that allow plants to absorb more nutrients, and increases water storage capacity within the plant. Fulvic is so powerful that one fulvic molecule is capable of carrying 60 or more minerals and trace elements into the cells. It also prolongs the time that essential nutrients remain in the plant cells, maximizing nutritional potential. Fulvic acid increases plant metabolism thus naturally increasing growth. 
One property of fulvic acid is its ability to assimilate with other minerals in the ground when in a soluble state. It helps turn minerals into a more organic, usable product. When the minerals turn more organic, they are more readily and easily absorbed by plant roots. On top of this, fulvic acid transmits immunity to all living things. It reacts to everything including living cells, plants, animals, and even microscopic organisms. 
Plants treated with regular diet of fulvic acid have a greater resistance to fluctuations in pH. The fulvic acid acts as a shock absorber because the nitrogen it contains is slowly released.* This is extremely important since an excess of acidity will make minerals insoluble to plants while an alkaline pH will burn the plant.* 
Fulvic acid may be administered via foliar applications. It has a very low molecular weight which facilitates penetration into plants.*Nutrients can be quickly delivered to all sites within the plant correcting deficiencies and restoring natural balance. To increase the number of internodes or flower sites a plant produces, fulvic acid can be foliar sprayed as soon as the first flower sites appear. *Fulvic acid applications will also slow down the vertical growth of plants.
The use of fulvic acids in agriculture improves the structure of soil, retaining moisture, encouraging aeration of the root and providing the plant with nutrients including nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium, magnesium, sulfur and micronutrients.* It contributes to the conversion of minerals from non-assimilable to soluble form through the release of carbonic gas.

The most exciting discovery in glasshouse agriculture in recent years is the application of fulvic acid in hydroponic or soilles cultivation.* Agricultural scientists have been aware of the benefits of soil applications of fulvic acid for many years. However, it was only recently discovered that fulvic acid could provide the same benefits to soilless crop production.
Adding fulvic acid to the nutrient solution once plants are established, around the second week, strengthens their immunities and increases their resistance to stress.* Plants are not as susceptible to slight environmental changes in temperature or humidity. *Fulvic acid will not compensate for poor hydroponic cultural practices however it does offer a buffer against minor inconsistencies.

Nutrient up take is definitely enhanced when fulvic acid is added to the solution.* Plants receive a steady supply of food as they require it.* Sediment is reduced or eliminated from the nutrient solution when fulvic acid is added.* Fulvic acid discourages binding which can cause minerals to fall out of suspension, rendering them unusable to plants.

The overall increase in plant health and strength is probably the most notable advantage observed from using fulvic acid.* Strong plants are more resistant to disease, fungus, mould and insects, eliminating or diminishing the need for pesticide and fungicide use. 
More flower sites and stronger stem growth add to the benefits of using fulvic acid in agricultural applications.

Healthy plants produce healthy fruit, full of vitamins and minerals.* Fulvic acid will help* ensure that plants meet their highest growth and nutritional potential.*

Investigations are ongoing into other applications for fulvic acid.* This miracle molecule may unleash hidden secrets to overall health and wellness in humans.* For now fulvic acid offers growers the golden opportunity to produce strong, hearty crops abundant in fruit rich in nutrients and minerals.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ct3dK2_ksvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct3dK2_ksvk&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;ICUB3eZrJD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICUB3eZrJD4&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;n9ThTPrdejI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9ThTPrdejI&feature=related[/video]

***and Sannies gavita plasma grow****

[video=youtube;V1ZgW4M2qic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ZgW4M2qic[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

nice that looks like its on the moon!!!
a trimming peon pic for ya
the third pic is of a room not done yet ... and the last one is hanuman haze x og kush a towering cola in cali that broke in the rain well before its time


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 9, 2011)

Canna, where did you get that first video...thats copyright infringement...how did they release that video without my permission? Hahaah


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827703View attachment 1827702View attachment 1827701View attachment 1827700View attachment 1827698View attachment 1827696**here some pics of the ladies 


View attachment 1827704View attachment 1827693


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827712View attachment 1827711View attachment 1827710View attachment 1827709View attachment 1827708View attachment 1827707View attachment 1827706

**cont..

View attachment 1827705


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827724View attachment 1827723View attachment 1827722View attachment 1827721View attachment 1827720View attachment 1827719View attachment 1827718View attachment 1827716

**more..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827727View attachment 1827726View attachment 1827725


*** ..wake n bake...

[video=youtube;oH8ylXo8rwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH8ylXo8rwY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1827732

**not bad for instant made


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice update good to see your cranking the co2  love the chhc monitor porn! Came in from harvesting sum purple rascal og it has never turned purple on me goes to show what locking out a little p will do... 
So what gets flowered first? Jolly bean and sweet tooth great choices as well ... Have you ever checked out sonic seeds? He breeds with totally different genetics than others and has flavors that are wild... I am rocking his panag haze and hanumon haze. Vietnamien and Indian genetics bred in respectivly amazing differences in flavor profiles.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

Is that tea a pour right on plants? Or breed in Rez?

I was just given the huvega and humega for free with cal plex an nitroplex from organicare.. Free from the store I frequent. Sprayed on the fulvic magnesium and it rocks! Great response and interesting to add 30-50 ml per gallon but I LOVE fulvic acids they are amazing things for how cheap it is I recommend adding huvega to your teas and sprays it will help catalyze aminos it more humics .... Good stuff cheapest fulvic I can find and I love the extra mg and sulfur!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

Edit this is cheaper fulvic looks interesting ----> http://plantsandstuff.ecrater.com/p/7266945/fulvic-acid-super-concentrate-75-huminova


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Nice update good to see your cranking the co2  love the chhc monitor porn! Came in from harvesting sum purple rascal og it has never turned purple on me goes to show what locking out a little p will do...
> So what gets flowered first? Jolly bean and sweet tooth great choices as well ... Have you ever checked out sonic seeds? He breeds with totally different genetics than others and has flavors that are wild... I am rocking his panag haze and hanumon haze. Vietnamien and Indian genetics bred in respectivly amazing differences in flavor profiles.


**just cut my hand on the dehumidifier.. so im taking a bong break hehe.. ill check out sonic seeds next go around.. pretty stocked on genetics atm 

--cant wait to flower sweet tooth~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Is that tea a pour right on plants? Or breed in Rez?
> 
> I was just given the huvega and humega for free with cal plex an nitroplex from organicare.. Free from the store I frequent. Sprayed on the fulvic magnesium and it rocks! Great response and interesting to add 30-50 ml per gallon but I LOVE fulvic acids they are amazing things for how cheap it is I recommend adding huvega to your teas and sprays it will help catalyze aminos it more humics .... Good stuff cheapest fulvic I can find and I love the extra mg and sulfur!


**id bubble it for a couple of hours to get that extra 'ump' out of it .. but pretty much ready n pour~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

Bong break for me just started my osmosis filter as I am on 1200 ppm well water I soften with potassium and then filter... Down to 16 ppm then rebuild from there. Ever since I control the ratios of cal to mag I don't have as many issues with it ...
I can't wait to see yer sweet tooth mine puts out huge floral clusters in 62 days! I love it so sweet and skunky but cure to a grapefruit skunk...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

View attachment 1828447View attachment 1828446View attachment 1828445View attachment 1828444View attachment 1828443View attachment 1828442View attachment 1828441View attachment 1828440View attachment 1828439View attachment 1828438


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

hey canna do you use compost teas?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey canna do you use compost teas?


**its the only thing i use nowadays


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

nice,im new to compost teas.but now my local hydro shop make ther own compost teas using some type of compost tea maker they sell,and give away free ro water also.pretty cool i thought.so what are some things i should know about teas.they said it could be used in veg and flower.or point me to a decent link on the info.thanks


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> nice,im new to compost teas.but now my local hydro shop make ther own compost teas using some type of compost tea maker they sell,and give away free ro water also.pretty cool i thought.so what are some things i should know about teas.they said it could be used in veg and flower.or point me to a decent link on the info.thanks


**http://www.bountea.com/


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

i got tea with i will try on a couple plants and see what happens.also i orderd some oregenismxl.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

hey i have a gal of tea if i put an airstone in it will keep for a while or do i have to use it right away?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey i have a gal of tea if i put an airstone in it will keep for a while or do i have to use it right away?


**it will last longer sealed in your refrigerator.. only bubble your CT when your ready to use it  24hrs usually


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.progressearth.com/index.php/home, this is what they use just a fyi.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> http://www.progressearth.com/index.php/home, this is what they use just a fyi.


**vortex brewer is "iffy" but the nute line is "dank" .. im on some of their current line. --good choice


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **vortex brewer is "iffy" but the nute line is "dank" .. im on some of their current line. --good choice


My feelings exactly I am confused about there opaque funnel that swirls the brew ... Is it uv proof? I love the progress earth and vital earth , age old, bio bizz, myco products and making my own organics has so many options depending on strain. And how you feel that day your tea can have so many different things with similar results ... Cleation is what really matters ...


----------



## virulient (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool pic I snapped earlier.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2011)

virulient said:


> Cool pic I snapped earlier.


**nice shot viru, keep'em coming


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

the vortex blower they use they have indoors and it had batch in it,seems to shake a lot,ill see how the brew they made works out.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

**simple air pump, water pumps, and brewer bags is all thats really needed...  ...o yea, throw in a water heater cause germies like it warm


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey wiz got some updates checkem out


----------



## Joedank (Oct 10, 2011)

So my local dro shops have vortex brewers the tea is propietary to each shop they use a base then whatever mix they want from the base veg bloom whatever... Not my favorite stuff I do not accept it free even ... No chem analysis no idea what those stone bones put in it... I like to feel out or up my plants andadd as needed.. Sorry for the run on sentences ... My oil pipe rocks and my new batch of bluberry oil is bad ass!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

**i prefer making my own from scratch but when im lazy, premade CTs still do the job 

--im using this to feed my micros 







_--well knocking out, cheers_


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> also whats that jam for your sugars and carbs?


**yea.. ive been messing around with my bene's, seems like what they eat; also affects them in certain ways..  ..but im faded and im just blabbing~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> so thats basically your substitute currently for mollasses and shit?


**something like that, i still use molly, but you know me and trying shit.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea lol, i use mol, succanat, and bud candy sometimes, or i just add my own citric acid  bud candy has lots of succanat in it, its what they replaced teh BS in it with actually a good product for carbs and sugars, worked wonders even alone. AN did a good job on that one, please dont rip my nuts off for saying so.


**honestly.. if it works.. it works..


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

have you tried the spinner for those kessil lights, or are fixed location.i like the idea of either the plants moving or the light moving.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hes got the spinner mang, hes got EVERYTHING, if ya didnt know now ya know
> 
> 
> the spinner is the fuckin shit allows you to place different color kessils in the rack spots on it so you get a more complete spectrum so you can fine tune it more, i FUCKIN LOVE the modularity that kessil offers with spectrum customizing while also boosting my light output  GO KESSIL bitches... now if i could just figure out WTF lol. It looked like less trichs on that side but all the nugs i look at of my AO look like trichs on top of trichs on top of trichs on top of trichs on top of trichs, i cant even see green lol its all creamy white balls all over lol


so im guessing he has all the colors and the wide angle?those seem like they are great.at my shop they have the smaller ones for around 200,i want to try 1 for some supp light.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> have you tried the spinner for those kessil lights, or are fixed location.i like the idea of either the plants moving or the light moving.


**i got spinners on light movers.. i like things moving around as well  hollah

350H (magentas/deeppurp) 150HW blue/red boosters(just like those Dutch peeps)


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

nice are you liking them so far.if i get just 1 what do recomend i would need it porb more flower spec.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

oh i should of said ill use it for supplemental light,still magenta?my very first grow had those oldschool leds hookd to huge peice of breadboard.just red and blue leds lol they didnt do much,but now i know way way to under powered.so always been interested in them.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> oh i should of said ill use it for supplemental light,still magenta?my very first grow had those oldschool leds hookd to huge peice of breadboard.just red and blue leds lol they didnt do much,but now i know way way to under powered.so always been interested in them.


**trust me, its not the same magentas you were using back ways


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1829871
( early pic of me messing with my first one )


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> indeed magenta is the way to go if your lookin for budding power in a standalone, if you want to start adding more h150's on top of a single i would suggest adding a single red with a single magenta with a single purple, since you dont need too much blue it sounds like. If you do a long veg time id suggest swapping a blue booster for purple instead like canna said. I wouldnt because my veg is max 1 month and thats WAY long for me usually its only 1-2 weeks if that unless im in the waterfarm.


i like that,i like to veg for a very short time also.so im thinking magenta is the way to go.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> i like that,i like to veg for a very short time also.so im thinking magenta is the way to go.


**ill say this much... MH aint shit compared to high/low 'blues' LED muti spec source...


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

that is niceee,2 of the 350s?is the yield coming around with these?super tris?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

do you have any pics of a finishd bud using these lights?jw


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> do you have any pics of a finishd bud using these lights?jw


**yes but i like posting moderately.. so you will just have to wait  hehe

--cheers


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

lol u are such an fn tease.haha it can wait.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> LIES unless you been secretly rockin the kessils for longer than you told us I DEMAND FINISHED BUD PICS I POSTED MINE YOU DIRTY HO!!


[video=youtube;5j2F4VcBmeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> lol u are such an fn tease.haha it can wait.


**hey, how about posting some of your DIY thingy  im all about mc guyver moves haha


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2011)

ok i guess im a little easier than u are ill post in a few.i need figure out a way to give it add suport,it has the torque to do a huge plant.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2011)

**bump


----------



## virulient (Oct 10, 2011)

I pinned up a fan to the top of my tent using the cross beams and a perpendicular board holding it up......this board used to be my baseboard.


----------



## irieie (Oct 10, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey have you guys heard of decarboxlation?im still not too sure on what it does exactly,got any info?theres a club in socal that will do it to your buds,do they just heat it up a little?


this is the best explanation i have ever found about it. it is necessary to do when ingesting weed without vaopizing or burning it such as in a tincture but if you are going to smoke it there is no need sounds like a marketing tactic. here the explanation:
This converts THCA to THC via a decarboxylation reaction.
In whole-plant cannabis, THC content is expressed as THCA (tetrahydrocannabolic acid) prior to decarboxylation into THC, which takes place when cannabis is heated during cooking, and smoked or vaporized ingestion. THCA is a mild analgesic and anti-inflammatory but does not have good affinity with our CB1 receptors, so in order to make a THC-rich tincture that has many of the same therapeutic effects as smoked ingestion (including rapid absorption, quick relief and ease of self-titration), we must convert the THCA in the plant matter into THC prior to extracting it through an alcohol soak. (from Vancouver Island Compassion Society http://thevics.com/cannamist.htm)
THC vaporizes at about 380°F. We want to heat the cannabis to convert THCA to THC, but keep the temperature under 380°F. That is why 325°F is used. Between four and five minutes your oven (and house) will start to smell very strong. This is the time to remove the cannabis from the oven.

Notice also that there is considerable misinformation regarding heating the cannabis. It is true that you don't have to heat it to extract both THC and THCA, but the amount of THC in whole plant preparations is relatively small compared to after decarboxylation of the THCA.


----------



## mugan (Oct 10, 2011)

well that answers my question as to why you just can't pluck buds and eatem like fruits  very cool. but lets say i wanted THCa just as it is, i would just clip it and soak it in alcohol for a few weeks?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 1830474View attachment 1830473View attachment 1830472well there is part of it.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 1830474View attachment 1830473View attachment 1830472well there is part of it.


**looking mc guyver-ish there buddy  nice job


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting that they say it is more thc rich once decarbed ... When our bodies metabolize it no change occures to thca or is it absorbed osmotically thru mouth and stomach lining thus bypassing metolization / enzyme reactions in the stomach ... That is a great response makes mine seem dismissive and silly good research..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **ill say this much... MH aint shit compared to high/low 'blues' LED muti spec source...


Is there any spectrum analysts you can throw up for me?? I love light intensity but I am starting to believe it takes a backseat to spectrum.. 
How much did they quote you for the sodium lamp?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Is there any spectrum analysts you can throw up for me?? I love light intensity but I am starting to believe it takes a backseat to spectrum..
> How much did they quote you for the sodium lamp?


**theres some look in the back pages of this thread, and more spectrum analy stuff on my UVb thread 

--the plasma sod is around 7K


----------



## virulient (Oct 11, 2011)

The spectrum analysis in this thread is on Page 42 if you're interested.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2011)

does anyone got a opinion on induction lighting?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2011)

oh ok.good to know.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

**damn.. just tried some wack outdoor stuff.. man, taste like they just sprayed with neem before harvest... "Smarf" 

---sigh, its 2011... and ppl still cant get it right... lolz


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **damn.. just tried some wack outdoor stuff.. man, taste like they just sprayed with neem before harvest... "Smarf"
> 
> ---sigh, its 2011... and ppl still cant get it right... lolz


just wait the outdoor harvest just started.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

irieie said:


> just wait the outdoor harvest just started.


**i need outdoor dank, i know its out there somewheres hehe  ..SoCal shops just like picking up trash.. because they stupid, and its just easier that way...


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **i need outdoor dank, i know its out there somewheres hehe  ..SoCal shops just like picking up trash.. because they stupid, and its just easier that way...


i am one state over. you guys get it first and send the shit our way. clowns here dont know the difference. i know one person who gets it from the bay area which is usually a little better, but they go for bargain bud so its not the best it could be. you know all the real goooood prob does not even leave the triangle.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

*some updates..

--all 8 600ws up and running.. kessils still on the floor since i cant make up my mind where the placements are... hehe !DAMN YOU ADHD!! :\

--got 3 compost brewers running, bac-fung-anaerobic*

--the sentinel light controller is buggin out, so im getting that switched out.. but everything else is running smoothly


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002518/ ...its a pain, but theres a catch ... S-Rank ninja

http://psychcentral.com/news/2010/02/25/adhd-may-be-associated-with-creative-genius/11713.html
... 

..cool people with ADHD..
http://www.adult-child-add-adhd.com/categories/general/famous_people.php

----my all time fav, Albert Einstein


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 1831927

hey i just cut this auto. came out nicer then i thought.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

irieie said:


> hey i just cut this auto. came out nicer then i thought.


*got some autos coming, which auto strain is that ?  looks good~


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *got some autos coming, which auto strain is that ?  looks good~


got it as a freebie from attitude. strain is diemos from buddha seeds. looks good smells pretty fruity/skunky. ill see how it smokes.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

irieie said:


> got it as a freebie from attitude. strain is diemos from buddha seeds. looks good smells pretty fruity/skunky. ill see how it smokes.


---from bean form, how long did it take? 14wks like most auto avg?


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> ---from bean form, how long did it take? 14wks like most auto avg?


this one took 13 weeks the other one i have will prob go 15. very easy reminds me of this[video=youtube;tLq27iOW0R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLq27iOW0R0&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL4AF25A8A100B95F5[/video]


----------



## virulient (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;5FvGahULkO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FvGahULkO4[/video]

Something about these people catch my eye every time I'm flipping through the channels. I hate them but I can't look away. I think I might smoke too much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dD07pNE8KI&feature=related <--this shit is legendary.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

**those commercials always give me the munchies.. hehe


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2011)

thought you would like this;
[video=youtube;YZeY6zIxbIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZeY6zIxbIg&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

oh and i am headed your way ina week or so with your outdoor dank you just gotta do a smoke report this is my outdoor sourd x greencrack) x ogkushView attachment 1832108View attachment 1832109View attachment 1832110View attachment 1832111View attachment 1832112View attachment 1832113View attachment 1832114View attachment 1832115View attachment 1832116


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2011)

that looks really good.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2011)

Joedank said:


> thought you would like this;
> [video=youtube;YZeY6zIxbIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZeY6zIxbIg&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> 
> oh and i am headed your way ina week or so with your outdoor dank you just gotta do a smoke report this is my outdoor sourd x greencrack) x ogkushView attachment 1832108View attachment 1832109View attachment 1832110View attachment 1832111View attachment 1832112View attachment 1832113View attachment 1832114View attachment 1832115View attachment 1832116


**wow.. lovely dankness you got going there


----------



## mugan (Oct 12, 2011)

wow those plants look good


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;tw0LMkkJRRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw0LMkkJRRc[/video]

--some night time action


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 1832309View attachment 1832306View attachment 1832304View attachment 1832303View attachment 1832302View attachment 1832301View attachment 1832300View attachment 1832299View attachment 1832298View attachment 1832297View attachment 1832296


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 12, 2011)

in that room is all your using is led or is the some hid in there?either way they look super healthy


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

**this is the full spectrum medical growroom  , its a mixture of hps/mh/leds/..plasma 

--strains that dont score high on the CBD charts will be dropped, slow process of elimination..


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 12, 2011)

but usefull information..
do you look for anything other than cbd.do you get all your strain testd,if so what strain has scored highest cbd


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> but usefull information..
> do you look for anything other than cbd.do you get all your strain testd,if so what strain has scored highest cbd


*current genepool is all THC+ hybrids... finding high CBD strain is harder than it looks 

---so far only harlequin & blueberry(dj shorts) got a decent CBD score


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i bet.but if it was so easy we would already all have em.i need to find a strain high in thcc,so if i get to much munchies smoke a bowl or two of that and it would bring the munchies down.


----------



## irieie (Oct 12, 2011)

that og branding really gets me especially since the original og is really chemdawg which is a more sativa not an indica. because of the OG and Kush together the original genetic lineage is confused. whats worse is when you know a strain has nothing to do with chemdawg but the still slap the OG on it.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

*Root Exudation and Rhizosphere Biology1*


Travis S. Walker1,
Harsh Pal Bais1,
Erich Grotewold4 and
Jorge M. Vivanco*,1,2,3
+ Author Affiliations

1 Department of Horticulture and Landscape Architecture (T.S.W., H.P.B., J.M.V.),
2 Cellular and Molecular Biology Graduate Program (J.M.V.), and
3 Graduate Degree Program in Ecology (J.M.V.), Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado 80523; and
4 Department of Plant Biology and Plant Biotechnology Center, The Ohio State University, Columbus, Ohio 43210 (E.G.)
Our understanding of the biology, biochemistry, and genetic development of roots has considerably improved during the last decade (Smith and Fedoroff, 1995; Flores et al., 1999;Benfey and Scheres, 2000). In contrast, the processes mediated by roots in the rhizosphere such as the secretion of root border cells and root exudates are not yet well understood (Hawes et al., 2000). In addition to the classical roles of providing mechanical support and allowing water/nutrient uptake, roots also perform certain specialized roles, including the ability to synthesize, accumulate, and secrete a diverse array of compounds (Flores et al., 1999). Given the complexity and biodiversity of the underground world, roots are clearly not passive targets for soil organisms. Rather, the compounds secreted by plant roots serve important roles as chemical attractants and repellants in the rhizosphere, the narrow zone of soil immediately surrounding the root system (Estabrook and Yoder, 1998; Bais et al., 2001). The chemicals secreted into the soil by roots are broadly referred to as root exudates. Through the exudation of a wide variety of compounds, roots may regulate the soil microbial community in their immediate vicinity, cope with herbivores, encourage beneficial symbioses, change the chemical and physical properties of the soil, and inhibit the growth of competing plant species (Nardi et al., 2000; Fig. 1A). The ability to secrete a vast array of compounds into the rhizosphere is one of the most remarkable metabolic features of plant roots, with nearly 5% to 21% of all photosynthetically fixed carbon being transferred to the rhizosphere through root exudates (Marschner, 1995). 




In this page
In a new window

Download as PowerPoint Slide
Fig. 1.A, Representation of the complex interactions mediated by root exudates that take place in the rhizosphere between plant roots and other organisms. Organisms are not drawn to scale. QS, quorum sensing. B, In vitro culture of oca (_Oxalis tuberosa_) grown in sterile liquid medium under UV light exposure. C, Chemical structure of harmine as determined by1H and C13 NMR analysis. D, Fluorescent root exudates from _O. tuberosa_ were observed bound to the blue germination paper under UV light exposure. E, Soil samples showing fluorescence obtained from greenhouse-grown oca plants. Samples were taken 5 cm from the stem girth of the plant, and the numbers (1 denote the depth by every 1 cm toward the top-layer soil. In vitro-grown oca plants and soil samples collected from oca's rhizosphere were visualized for blue-purplish fluorescence under UV light exposure with a short wave of UV approximately 254 nm. 



Although root exudation clearly represents a significant carbon cost to the plant, the mechanisms and regulatory processes controlling root secretion are just now beginning to be examined. Root exudates have traditionally been grouped into low- and high-_M_r compounds. However, a systematic study to determine the complexity and chemical composition of root exudates from diverse plant species has not been undertaken. Low-_M_r compounds such as amino acids, organic acids, sugars, phenolics, and various other secondary metabolites are believed to comprise the majority of root exudates, whereas high-_M_r exudates primarily include mucilage (high-_M_r polysaccharides) and proteins. 
The rhizosphere is a densely populated area in which the roots must compete with the invading root systems of neighboring plant species for space, water, and mineral nutrients, and with soil-borne microorganisms, including bacteria, fungi, and insects feeding on an abundant source of organic material (Ryan and Delhaize, 2001). Thus, root-root, root-microbe, and root-insect communications are likely continuous occurrences in this biologically active soil zone, but due to the underground nature of roots, these intriguing interactions have largely been overlooked. Root-root and root-microbe communication can either be positive (symbiotic) to the plant, such as the association of epiphytes, mycorrhizal fungi, and nitrogen-fixing bacteria with roots; or negative to the plant, including interactions with parasitic plants, pathogenic bacteria, fungi, and insects. Thus, if plant roots are in constant communication with symbiotic and pathogenic organisms, how do roots effectively carry out this communication process within the rhizosphere? 
A large body of knowledge suggests that root exudates may act as messengers that communicate and initiate biological and physical interactions between roots and soil organisms. This update will focus on recent advancements in root exudation and rhizosphere biology. 

Next Section
*ROOT-RHIZOSPHERE COMMUNICATION*

Survival of any plant species in a particular rhizosphere environment depends primarily on the ability of the plant to perceive changes in the local environment that require an adaptive response. Local changes within the rhizosphere can include the growth and development of neighboring plant species and microorganisms. Upon encountering a challenge, roots typically respond by secreting certain small molecules and proteins (Stintzi and Browse, 2000;Stotz et al., 2000). Root secretions may play symbiotic or defensive roles as a plant ultimately engages in positive or negative communication, depending on the other elements of its rhizosphere. In contrast to the extensive progress in studying plant-plant, plant-microbe, and plant-insect interactions that occur in aboveground plant organs such as leaves and stems, very little research has focused on root-root, root-microbe, and root-insect interactions in the rhizosphere. The following sections will examine the communication process between plant roots and other organisms in the rhizosphere. 
*Root-Root Communication*

In natural settings, roots are in continual communication with surrounding root systems of neighboring plant species and quickly recognize and prevent the presence of invading roots through chemical messengers. Allelopathy is mediated by the release of certain secondary metabolites by plant roots and plays an important role in the establishment and maintenance of terrestrial plant communities. It also has important implications for agriculture; the effects may be beneficial, as in the case of natural weed control, or detrimental, when allelochemicals produced by weeds affect the growth of crop plants (Callaway and Aschehoug, 2000). A secondary metabolite secreted by the roots of knapweed (_Centaurea maculosa_) provides a classic example of root exudates exhibiting negative root-root communication in the rhizosphere. Recently, Bais et al. (2002c) identified (±)-catechin as the root-secreted phytotoxin responsible for the invasive behavior of knapweed in the rhizosphere. Interestingly, (&#8722-catechin was shown to account for the allelochemical activity, whereas (+)-catechin was inhibitory to soil-borne bacteria (Bais et al., 2002c ). In addition to racemic catechin being detected in the exudates of in vitro-grown plants, the compound was also detected in soil extracts from knapweed-invaded fields, which strongly supported the idea that knapweed's invasive behavior is due to the exudation of (&#8722-catechin. Moreover, this study established the biological significance of the exudation of a racemic compound such as catechin, demonstrating that one enantiomer can be responsible for the invasive nature of the plant, whereas the other enantiomer can contribute to plant defense. 
Although studies have reported the biosynthesis of the common enantiomer (+)-catechin, little is known regarding the synthesis of (&#8722-catechin or (±)-catechin as natural products. One possibility is that (+)-catechin production is followed by racemization  in the root or during the exudation process. Alternatively, there could be a deviation from the normally observed stereo- and enantiospecific biosynthesis steps. The flavonols kaempferol and quercetin are generally perceived as final products, rather than intermediates, in the pathway (Winkel-Shirley, 2001). The correlation of these experiments to the root exudation process has yet to be determined, but the data should provide a starting point for further studies on the characterization of specific committed steps in the synthesis of racemic catechin in knapweed roots. 
The above example demonstrates how plants use root-secreted secondary metabolites to regulate the rhizosphere to the detriment of neighboring plants. However, parasitic plants often use secondary metabolites secreted from roots as chemical messengers to initiate the development of invasive organs (haustoria) required for heterotrophic growth (Keyes et al., 2000). Some of the most devastating parasitic plants of important food crops such as maize (_Zea mays_), sorghum (_Sorghum bicolor_), millet (_Panicum milaceum_), rice (_Oryza sativa_), and legumes belong to the Scrophulariaceae, which typically invade the roots of surrounding plants to deprive them of water, minerals, and essential nutrients (Yoder, 2001). It has been reported that certain allelochemicals such as flavonoids,_p_-hydroxy acids, quinones, and cytokinins secreted by host roots induce haustorium formation (Estabrook and Yoder, 1998; Yoder, 2001), but the exact structural requirements of the secreted compounds for haustorium induction is not fully understood. 

*Root-Microbe Communication*

Root-microbe communication is another important process that characterizes the underground zone. Some compounds identified in root exudates that have been shown to play an important role in root-microbe interactions include flavonoids present in the root exudates of legumes that activate _Rhizobium meliloti_ genes responsible for the nodulation process (Peters et al., 1986). Although the studies are not yet conclusive, these compounds may also be responsible for vesicular-arbuscular mycorrhiza colonization (Becard et al., 1992, 1995; Trieu et al., 1997). In contrast, survival of the delicate and physically unprotected root cells under continual attack by pathogenic microorganisms depends on a continuous underground chemical warfare mediated by secretion of phytoalexins, defense proteins, and other as yet unknown chemicals (Flores et al., 1999). 
The unexplored chemodiversity of root exudates is an obvious place to search for novel biologically active compounds, including antimicrobials. For instance, Bais et al. (2002b)recently identified rosmarinic acid (RA) in the root exudates of hairy root cultures of sweet basil (_Ocimum basilicum_) elicited by fungal cell wall extracts from _Phytophthora cinnamoni_. Basil roots were also induced to exude RA by fungal in situ challenge with_Pythium ultimum_, and RA demonstrated potent antimicrobial activity against an array of soil-borne microorganisms including_Pseudomonas aeruginosa_ (Bais et al., 2002b). Similar studies by Brigham et al. (1999) with_Lithospermum erythrorhizon_ hairy roots reported cell-specific production of pigmented naphthoquinones upon elicitation, and other biological activity against soil-borne bacteria and fungi. Given the observed antimicrobial activity of RA and naphthoquinones, these findings strongly suggest the importance of root exudates in defending the rhizosphere against pathogenic microorganisms. Moreover, the aforementioned studies complement earlier research that mainly focused on the regulation and production of these compounds by providing valuable insights into the biological importance of RA and shikonin. 
Both Gram-negative and -positive bacteria, including important plant pathogenic bacteria such as _Erwinia_ spp.,_Pseudomonas_ spp., and _Agrobacterium_ spp., possess quorum-sensing systems that control the expression of several genes required for pathogenicity (for review, see Fray, 2002). Quorum sensing is a form of cell-cell communication between bacteria mediated by small diffusible signaling molecules (autoinducers); these are generally acylated homo-Ser lactones (AHLs) for Gram-negative bacteria and peptide-signaling molecules for Gram-positive bacteria. Upon reaching a threshold concentration at high-population densities, an auto-inducer then activates transcriptional activator proteins that induce specific genes. Thus, intercellular signals enable a bacterial population to control the expression of genes in response to cell density. A recent review by Fray (2002) reported that AHL-producing transgenic tobacco plants restored pathogenicity to an avirulent AHL-deficient _Erwinia carotovora_ mutant. Root exudates from pea (_Pisum sativum_) seedlings were found to contain several bioactive components that mimicked AHL signals in well-characterized bacterial reporter strains, stimulating AHL-regulated behaviors in some strains while inhibiting such behaviors in others. The chemical nature of such active mimic secondary metabolites is currently unknown (Teplitski et al., 2000; Knee et al., 2001). However, it was also reported that crude aqueous extracts from several plant species exhibited AHL inhibitory activity. Thus, it is possible that roots may have developed defense strategies by secreting compounds into the rhizosphere that interfere with bacterial quorum-sensing responses such as signal mimics, signal blockers, and/or signal-degrading enzymes, but future studies are required to isolate and characterize these compounds. 

*Root-Insect Communication*

The study of plant-insect interactions mediated by chemical signals has largely been confined to leaves and stems, whereas the study of root-insect communication has remained largely unexplored due to the complexity of the rhizosphere and a lack of suitable experimental systems. However, root herbivory by pests such as aphids can cause significant decreases in yield and quality of important crops including sugar beet (_Beta vulgaris_), potato (_Solanum tuberosum_), and legumes (Hutchison and Campbell, 1994). One attempt to study root-insect communication was developed by Wu et al. (1999) using an in vitro coculture system with hairy roots and aphids. In this study, it was observed that aphid herbivory reduced vegetative growth and increased the production of polyacetylenes, which have been reported to be part of the phytoalexin response (Flores et al., 1988). In a more recent study, Bais et al. (2002a) reported the characterization of fluorescent &#946;-carboline alkaloids from the root exudates of _O. tuberosa_ (oca). The main fluorescent compounds were identified as harmine (7-methoxy-1-methyl-&#946;-carboline) and harmaline (3, 4-dihydroharmine; Bais et al., 2002a; Fig. 1, BE). In addition to their fluorescent nature, these alkaloids exhibit strong phototoxicity against a polyphagous feeder,_Trichoplusia ni_, suggesting their insecticidal activity may be linked to photoactivation (Larson et al., 1988). The Andean highlands, where _O. tuberosa_ is primarily cultivated, are subjected to a high incidence of UV radiation, and it was observed that the strongest fluorescence intensity occurred with oca varieties that showed resistance to the larvae of_Mycrotrypes_ spp., the Andean tuber weevil (Flores et al., 1999). These data suggest that UV light penetrating soil layers could photoactivate fluorescent &#946;-carboline alkaloids secreted by oca roots to create an insecticidal defense response. 


Previous SectionNext Section
*ALTERATION OF SOIL CHARACTERISTICS THROUGH EXUDATION*

As a consequence of normal growth and development, a large range of organic and inorganic substances are secreted by roots into the soil, which inevitably leads to changes in its biochemical and physical properties (Rougier, 1981). Various functions have been attributed to root cap exudation including the maintenance of root-soil contact, lubrication of the root tip, protection of roots from desiccation, stabilization of soil micro-aggregates, and selective adsorption and storage of ions (Griffin et al., 1976;Rougier, 1981; Bengough and McKenzie, 1997; Hawes et al., 2000). Root mucilage is a reasonably studied root exudate that is believed to alter the surrounding soil as it is secreted from continuously growing root cap cells (Vermeer and McCully, 1982; Ray et al., 1988; McCully, 1995; Sims et al., 2000). Soil at field capacity typically possesses a matric potential of &#8722;5 to &#8722;10 kPa (Chaboud and Rougier, 1984). It has been speculated that as the soil dries and its hydraulic potential decreases, exudates will subsequently begin to lose water to soil. When this occurs, the surface tension of the exudates decreases and its viscosity increases. As the surface tension decreases, the ability of the exudates to wet the surrounding soil particles will become greater. In addition, as viscosity increases, the resistance to movement of soil particles in contact with exudates will increase, and a degree of stabilization within the rhizosphere will be achieved. For instance, McCully and Boyer (1997)reported that mucilage from the aerial nodal roots of maize has a water potential of &#8722;11 Mpa, indicating a large capacity for water storage when fully hydrated, whereas the mucilage loses water to the soil as it begins to dry. 
This speculation supports the idea that root exudates could play a major role in the maintenance of root-soil contact, which is especially important to the plant under drought and drying conditions, when hydraulic continuity will be lost. The largest, most coherent soil rhizosheaths are formed on the roots of grasses in dry soil (Watt et al., 1994). However, sheath formation requires fully hydrated exudates to permeate the surrounding soil particles that are then bonded to the root and each other as the mucilage dries. Young (1995) found that rhizosheath soil was significantly wetter than bulk soil and suggested that exudates within the rhizosheath increase the water-holding capacity of the soil. Furthermore, it has recently been proposed that in dry soil, the source of water to hydrate and expand exudates is the root itself. Modern cryo-scanning microscopy has helped researchers determine that the rhizosheath of a plant is more hydrated in the early morning hours compared with the midday samplings (McCully and Boyer, 1997). This implies that the exudates released from the roots at night allow the expansion of the roots into the surrounding soil. When transpiration resumes, the exudates begin to dry and adhere to the adjacent soil particles. Thus, the rhizosheath is a dynamic region, with cyclic fluctuations in hydration content controlled to some extent by roots. 
Taken together, these studies indicate that root exudation plays a major role in maintaining root-soil contact in the rhizosphere by modifying the biochemical and physical properties of the rhizosphere and contributing to root growth and plant survival. However, the exact fate of exuded compounds in the rhizosphere, and the nature of their reactions in the soil, remains poorly understood. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*CELLULAR MECHANISMS OF ROOT EXUDATION*

*Subcellular Trafficking of Exuded Metabolites*

Despite the ecophysiological significance of plant-secreted compounds and the large number of compounds that plant cells produce, very little is currently known about the molecular mechanisms for the trafficking of phytochemicals. In at least some plants, channels are likely to be involved in the secretion of organic acids normally present at high levels in the cytoplasm. A good example is provided by the exudation of citrate, malate, and related organic acids by maize and wheat (_Triticum aestivum_) in response to high Al3+ concentrations (Ma et al., 2001). However, plants have the potential to express 100,000 compounds, primarily derived from secondary metabolism (Verpoorte, 2000), many of them with cytotoxic activities that would prevent their accumulation in the cytoplasm. The speculation that phytochemicals are transported from the site of synthesis to the site of storage by vesicles or specialized organelles is gaining momentum as evidence accumulates regarding the presence of intracellular bodies in plant cells induced to accumulate large quantities of secondary metabolites (Grotewold, 2001). For example, it has long been known that specific steps of the isoquinoline alkaloid biosynthetic pathway are sequestered in alkaloid vesicles and that pathway intermediates must traffic from one subcellular compartment to another by mechanisms that prevent their free diffusion in the cytosol (Facchini, 2001). Subcellular inclusions that accumulate 3-deoxy anthocyanidin flavonoid phytoalexins are observed in sorghum leaves infected by the fungus_Colletotrichum graminicola_ (Snyder and Nicholson, 1990). These inclusions are similar to the anthocyanoplasts observed in maize cells expressing the C1 and R regulators of anthocyanin accumulation (Grotewold et al., 1998). 
Root exudates often include phenylpropanoids and flavonoids, presumably synthesized on the cytoplasmic surface of the endoplasmic reticulum (ER; Winkel-Shirley, 2001). For example, the flavone luteolin, secreted by alfalfa (_Medicago sativa_) seedlings and seed coats, provides one of the signals that induces the nodulation genes in _R. meliloti_ (Peters et al., 1986). Cytotoxic and antimicrobial catechin flavonoids are secreted by the roots of knapweed plants (Bais et al., 2002c). Although the mechanisms by which these compounds are transported from the ER to the plasma membrane are not known, it is possible that they are transported by ER-originating vesicles that fuse to the cell membrane and release their contents. 
Vesicles with the above-described properties and containing green autofluorescent compounds have been identified in maize cells ectopically expressing the P regulator of 3-deoxy flavonoid biosynthesis (Grotewold et al., 1998). These vesicles are likely to originate from the ER, as suggested by the presence of green fluorescence inside specific regions of the ER after treatment with brefeldin A. The vesicles fuse and form large green fluorescent bodies that migrate to the surface of the cell and fuse to the cell membrane and release the green fluorescent compound to the cell wall (Grotewold et al., 1998). Interestingly, the accumulation of the green fluorescence in the cell wall is increased by treatment with Golgi-disrupting agents, such as brefeldin A or monensin, suggesting a trans-Golgi network-independent pathway for the secretion of these compounds. Cultured cells of maize ectopically expressing P also accumulate increased quantities of yellow autofluorescent compounds that are targeted to the central vacuole by subcellular structures that resemble anthocyanoplasts (Grotewold et al., 1998). The use of these autofluorescent compounds, or the fluorescent &#946;-carbolines present in exudates of_O. tuberosa_ roots (Bais et al., 2002a), should greatly increase the opportunities available to study the molecular mechanisms underlying the secretion of phytochemicals. 

*ATP-Binding Cassette (ABC) Transporter as an Alternative to Vesicular Trafficking*

The previous section highlighted the possibility of vesicular trafficking and fusion as a cellular mechanism responsible for root exudation, but could other mechanisms also be responsible once the compounds reach the membrane? For example, the involvement of membrane transporters such as the ABC transporters might be responsible for the secretion of root-secreted compounds. The ABC superfamily of membrane transporters is one of the largest protein families, and its members can be found in animals, bacteria, fungi, and plants. ABC transporters use ATP hydrolysis to actively transport chemically and structurally unrelated compounds from cells (Martinoia et al., 2002). The recent completion of the Arabidopsis genome research project (Arabidopsis Genome Initiative, 2000) revealed that Arabidopsis contains 53 putative ABC transporter genes. However, the protein localization and function of most of these genes are largely unknown (Martinoia et al., 2002). Most of the plant ABC transporters characterized to date have been localized in the vacuolar membrane and are believed to be responsible for the intracellular sequestration of cytotoxins (Theodoulou, 2000). 
Currently, very little is known about plant plasma membrane ABC transporters, but the Arabidopsis AtPGP1, localized to the plasma membrane (Sidler et al., 1998), has been shown to be involved in cell elongation by actively pumping auxin from its site of synthesis in the cytoplasm to appropriate cells (Noh et al., 2001). Working on the assumption that plasma membrane ABC transporters might be involved in the secretion of defense metabolites, and their expression may be regulated by the concentration of these metabolites, Jasinski et al. (2002) identified a plasma membrane ABC transporter (NpABC1) from _Nicotiana plumbaginifolia_ by treating cell cultures with various secondary metabolites. Interestingly, addition of sclareolide, an antifungal diterpene produced at the leaf surface of _Nicotiana_ spp. (Baily et al., 1975), resulted in the expression of NpABC1 (Jasinski et al., 2002). These findings suggest that NpABC1 and likely other plasma membrane ABC transporters are involved in the secretion of secondary metabolites involved in plant defense, but further studies are required to positively identify plasma membrane ABC transporters involved in root exudation of specific compounds. 


Previous SectionNext Section
*Spatial Localization of Root Exudates*

Major differences in root architecture exist among plant species (Fitter, 1996), and because different root classes of the same plant exploit different portions of the soil and are subject to different external signals, it has been speculated that they may have different metabolic activity. In accordance, it has been observed that nutrient influx by plant roots is heterogeneous in time and space. In the common bean (_Phaseolus vulgaris_), the basal roots have a consistently higher influx rate of nutrients than the other root classes (i.e. adventitious, lateral, and tap; Liao et al., 2001; Rubio et al., 2001). This characteristic could be beneficial for the plant because basal roots generally explore the topsoil, where the majority of available nutrients are located (Lynch and Brown, 2001). Furthermore, Russell and Sanderson (1967) found a large variation in the phosphorus influx rate among seminal, nodal, and lateral roots of barley (_Hordeum vulgare_).Kuhllmann and Barraclough (1987) observed that the rates of nitrogen uptake by nodal roots of wheat were up to 6 times higher than those of seminal roots, but the uptake ratio of potassium differed to a much smaller extent among root classes. Despite this large body of evidence linking root architecture with root absorption of nutrients, the effect of root architecture on root exudation has been virtually unexplored. 
Another long-standing question is related to the pattern of root exudation along the longitudinal root axis. From the base to the tip, most root classes can be clearly divided into different sections based on marked dissimilarities in their anatomical characteristics (Gilroy and Jones, 2000). These sections are typically the root tip, the elongation zone, the maturation zone, and the matured zone. The root tip includes two subsections: the root cap and the meristematic region. In the elongation zone, located right behind the root tip, no cell division occurs, but there is vigorous cell elongation activity. The next section is the maturation zone, where xylem vessels are completely differentiated. Here, some epidermal cells elongate perpendicularly toward the rhizosphere; these cells are known as the root hairs. After a short period of life, root hairs die and this region becomes the mature zone of the root. The degree of cell vacuolization increases from the root tip (where no cell vacuoles are present) to the base of the root. How this anatomical heterogeneity along the root axis relates to the metabolic activity of the roots has concerned researchers for decades (Prevot and Steward, 1936). 
Although the stages of aging correlate well with the metabolic activity of the root, it is widely recognized that the gradual maturation of root tissues along the root axis is not the only source of variation of metabolic activity (Eshel and Waisel, 1996). Although the large carbon demand in the apical zone has been traditionally attributed to high biosynthesis rates, it may also be due to an active root exudation process. In the case of the influx processes, the absorption of sulfur is highest in the elongation zone immediately behind the meristematic region (Holobrada, 1977) and that of iron at the apical zones of the roots. In the case of nitrogen or phosphorus, contrasting results have been found (Colmer and Bloom, 1998). 
Much less attention has been focused on the spatial localization of the root exudation process. The scarce information available suggests that the pattern of exudation is not homogeneous along the root axis. Release of phytosiderophores in response to iron deficiencies appears to be concentrated in the apical zones of the root (Marschner et al., 1987). Release of organic anions would also follow a heterogeneous pattern along the root (Hoffland et al., 1989), which is consistent with the presence of a pH gradient from the tip to the base of the root (Fischer et al., 1989). On the other hand, based on the type of soil and its surface resistance, root tips may secrete a battery of compounds to soften the soil to facilitate root growth (Morel et al., 1991). Although such a mechanism has been hypothesized for decades, the chemicals involved in this phenomenon have yet to be identified. An understanding of the spatial and physical localization of the sites of exudation in the roots will facilitate the elucidation of plant-microbe and plant-plant interactions. For instance, external signals from pathogens and invasive plants may determine the zone of the root where the release of exudates takes place. If there is any relationship between the presence of pathogens and invasive plants with the localization of root exudation process, it is virtually unknown at the present time. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*FINAL REMARKS*

Due to significant advances in root biology and current National Science Foundation-funded projects on genomics of root-specific traits, roots are no longer considered an unexplored biological frontier. In contrast, knowledge of rhizospheric processes mediated by root exudates has not developed at the same pace. As highlighted in this update, several lines of evidence indicate that root exudates in their various forms may regulate plant and microbial communities in the rhizosphere. It is worth mentioning that most microbes live in the soil, but just a few of these organisms have developed compatible interactions with specific plants to become successful plant pathogens. Instead, the vast majority of microbes exhibit incompatible interactions with plants, which could be explained by the constant and diverse secretion of antimicrobial root exudates. The understanding of the biology of root exudation processes may contribute to devising novel strategies for improving plant fitness and the isolation of novel value-added compounds found in the root exudates. 

Previous SectionNext Section
*Footnotes*


&#8629;1 This work was supported by the Colorado State University Agricultural Experiment Station (to J.M.V.), by National Science Foundation-Faculty Early Career Development Award (CAREER) (grant no. MCB 0093014 to J.M.V.), by the Invasive Weeds Initiative of the State of Colorado (to J.M.V.), by the Lindbergh Foundation (to J.M.V.), by the Environmental Protection Agency (to J.M.V.), by the U.S. Department of Agriculture-National Research Initiative Competitive Grants Program (grant no. 200201267 to E.G.), and by the National Science Foundation (grant no. MCB 0130062 to E.G.).
&#8629;* Corresponding author; email [email protected]; fax 9704917745.
www.plantphysiol.org/cgi/doi/10.1104/pp.102.019661.

Received December 23, 2002.
Revision received February 4, 2003.
Accepted February 25, 2003.
Previous Section 

*LITERATURE CITED*


&#8629;
Arabidopsis Genome Initiative
(2000) Analysis of the genome sequence of the flowering plant _Arabidopsis thaliana_. Nature 408:796815.
CrossRefMedline

&#8629;
Baily JA,
Carter GA,
Burden RS,
Wain RL
(1975) Control of rust diseases by diterpenes from _Nicotiana glutinosa_. Nature 255:328329.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Bais HP,
Loyola Vargas VM,
Flores HE,
Vivanco JM
(2001) Root specific metabolism: the biology and biochemistry of underground organs. In vitro Cell Dev Biol Plant 37:730741.
CrossRefWeb of Science

&#8629;
Bais HP,
Park S-W,
Stermitz FR,
Halligan KM,
Vivanco JM
(2002a) Exudation of fluorescent &#946;-carbolines from _Oxalis tuberosa_ L. roots. Phytochemistry 61:539543.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Bais HP,
Walker TS,
Schweizer HP,
Vivanco JM
(2002b) Root specific elicitation and antimicrobial activity of rosmarinic acid in hairy root cultures of sweet basil (_Ocimum basilicum_ L.). Plant Physiol Biochem 40:983995.


&#8629;
Bais HP,
Walker TS,
Stermitz FR,
Hufbauer RA,
Vivanco JM
(2002c) Enantiomeric dependent phytotoxic and antimicrobial activity of (±)-catechin; a rhizosecreted racemic mixture from _Centaurea maculosa_ (spotted knapweed). Plant Physiol 128:11731179.
FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Becard G,
Douds DD,
Pfeffer PE
(1992) Extensive in vitro hyphal growth of vesicular-arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi in presence of CO2 and flavonols. Appl Environ Microbiol 58:821825.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Becard G,
Taylor LP,
Douds DD,
Pfeffer PE,
Doner LW
(1995) Flavonoids are not necessary plant signal compounds in arbuscular mycorrhizal symbiosis. Mol Plant-Microbe Interact 8:252258.


&#8629;
Benfey PN,
Scheres B
(2000) Root development. Curr Biol 16:R813815.


&#8629;
Bengough AG,
McKenzie BM
(1997) Sloughing of root cap cells decreases the frictional resistance to maize (_Zea mays_ L.) root growth. J Exp Bot 48:885893.


&#8629;
Brigham LA,
Michaels PJ,
Flores HE
(1999) Cell-specific production and antimicrobial activity of naphthoquinones in roots of _Lithospermum erythrorhizon_. Plant Physiol 119:417428.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Callaway RM,
Aschehoug ET
(2000) Invasive plants versus their new and old neighbors: a mechanism for exotic invasion. Science 90:521523.


&#8629;
Chaboud A,
Rougier M
(1984) Identification and localization of sugar components of rice (_Oryza sativa_ L.) root cap mucilage. J Plant Physiol 116:323330.


&#8629;
Colmer TD,
Bloom AJ
(199 A comparison of net NH4+ and NO3- fluxes along roots of rice and maize. Plant Cell Environ 21:240246.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Waisel Y,
Eshel A,
Kafkafi U

Eshel A,
Waisel Y
(1996) Multiform and multifunction of various constituents of one root system. in Plant Roots: The Hidden Half. eds WaiselY, EshelA, KafkafiU (Marcel Dekker, New York), pp 175192.


&#8629;
Estabrook EM,
Yoder JI
(199 Plant-plant communications: rhizosphere signaling between parasitic angiosperms and their hosts. Plant Physiol 116:17.
FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Facchini PJ
(2001) Alkaloid biosynthesis in plants: biochemistry, cell biology, molecular regulation, and metabolic engineering applications. Annu Rev Plant Physiol Plant Mol Biol 52:2966.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Fischer KS,
Edmeades GO,
Johnson EC
(1989) Selection for the improvement of maize yield under moisture-deficits. Field Crop Res 22:227243.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Waisel EAY,
Kafkafi U

Fitter A
(1996) Characteristics and functions of root systems. in Plant Roots: The Hidden Half. eds WaiselEAY, KafkafiU (Marcel Dekker, New York), pp 120.


&#8629;
Flores HE,
Pickard JJ,
Hoy MW
(198 Production of polyacetylenes and thiophenes in heterotrophic and photosynthetic root cultures of Asteraceae. Biol Mol 7:233254.


&#8629;
Flores HE,
Vivanco JM,
Loyola-Vargas VM
(1999) Radicle biochemistry: the biology of root-specific metabolism. Trends Plant Sci 4:220226.
CrossRefMedline

&#8629;
Fray RG
(2002) Altering plant-microbe interaction through artificially manipulating bacterial quorum sensing. Ann Bot 89:245253.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Gilroy S,
Jones DL
(2000) From form to function: development and nutrient uptake in root hairs. Trends Plant Sci 5:5660.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Griffin GJ,
Hale MG,
Shay FJ
(1976) Nature and quantity of sloughed organic matter produced by roots of axenic peanut plants. Soil Biol Biochem 8:2932.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Grotewold E
(2001) Subcellular trafficking of phytochemicals. Rec Res Dev Plant Physiol 2:3148.


&#8629;
Grotewold E,
Chamberlain M,
St. Claire G,
Swenson J,
Siame BA,
Butler LG,
Snook M,
Bowen B
(199 Engineering secondary metabolism in maize cells by ectopic expression of transcription factors. Plant Cell 10:721740.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Hawes MC,
Gunawardena U,
Miyasaka S,
Zhao X
(2000) The role of root border cells in plant defense. Trends Plant Sci 5:128133.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Hoffland E,
Findenegg GR,
Nelemans JA
(1989) Solubilization of rock phosphate by rape. II. Local root exudation of organic acids as a response to P-starvation. Plant Soil 113:161165.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Holobrada M
(1977) Changes in sulphate uptake and accumulation along the primary root during tissue differentiation. Biol Plant 19:331337.


&#8629;
Hutchison WD,
Campbell CD
(1994) Economic impact of the sugarbeet root aphid (Homoptera: Aphididae) on sugarbeet yield and quality in southern Minn. J Econ Entomol 87:465475.


&#8629;
Jasinski M,
Stukkens Y,
Degand H,
Purnell B
(2002) A plant plasma membrane ATP binding cassette-type transporter is involved in antifungal terpenoid secretion. Plant Cell 13:10951107.


&#8629;
Keyes WJ,
O'Malley RC,
Kim D,
Lynn DG
(2000) Signaling organogenesis in parasitic angiosperms: xenognosin generation, perception, and response. J Plant Growth Regul 19:217231.
Medline

&#8629;
Knee EM,
Gong FC,
Gao M,
Teplitski M,
Jones AR,
Foxworthy A,
Mort AJ,
Bauer WD
(2001) Root mucilage from pea and its utilization by rhizosphere bacteria as a sole carbon source. Mol Plant-Microbe Interact 14:775784.
MedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Kuhllmann H,
Barraclough PB
(1987) Comparison between the seminal and nodal root systems of winter wheat in their activity for N and K uptake. Z Pflanz Bodenkd 150:2430.


&#8629;
Larson RA,
Marley KA,
Tuveson RW,
Berenbaum MR
(198 &#946;-Carboline alkaloids: mechanisms of phototoxicity to bacteria and insects. Photochem Photobiol 48:665674.
Medline

&#8629;
Liao H,
Rubio G,
Yan X,
Cao A,
Brown KM,
Lynch JP
(2001) Effect of phosphorus availability on basal root shallowness in the common bean. Plant Soil 232:6979.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Lynch JP,
Brown KM
(2001) Topsoil foraging: an architectural adaptation of plants to low phosphorus availability. Plant Soil 237:225237.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Ma JF,
Ryan PR,
Delhaize E
(2001) Aluminum tolerance in plants and the complexing role of organic acids. Trends Plant Sci 6:273278.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Marschner H
(1995) Mineral Nutrition of Higher Plants (Academic Press, London), Ed 2.


&#8629;
Marschner H,
Romheld V,
Kissel M
(1987) Localization of phytosiderophore release and of iron uptake along intact barley roots. Physiol Plant 71:157162.


&#8629;
Martinoia E,
Klein M,
Geisler M,
Bovet L,
Forestier C,
Kolukisaoglu U,
Muller-Rober B,
Schulz B
(2002) Multifunctionality of plant ABC transporters: more than just detoxifiers. Planta 214:345355.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
McCully ME
(1995) Water efflux from the surface of field-grown grass roots: observations of cryo-scanning electron microscopy. Physiol Plant 95:217224.
CrossRef

&#8629;
McCully ME,
Boyer JS
(1997) The expansion of root cap mucilage during hydration: III. Changes in water potential and water content. Physiol Plant 99:169177.


&#8629;
Morel J,
Habib L,
Plantureux S,
Guckert A
(1991) Influence of maize root mucilage on soil aggregate stability. Plant Soil 136:111119.


&#8629;
Nardi S,
Concheri G,
Pizzeghello D,
Sturaro A,
Rella R,
Parvoli G
(2000) Soil organic matter mobilization by root exudates. Chemosphere 5:653658.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Noh B,
Murphy AS,
Spalding EP
(2001) Multidrug resistance-like genes of Arabidopsis required for auxin transport and auxin-mediated development. Plant Cell 13:24412454.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Peters NK,
Frost JW,
Long SR
(1986) A plant flavone, luteolin, induces expression of _Rhizobium meliloti_ nodulation genes. Science 233:977980.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Prevot P,
Steward FC
(1936) Salient features of the root system relative to the problem of salt absorption. Plant Physiol 11:509534.
FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Ray TC,
Callow JA,
Kennedy JF
(198 Composition of root mucilage polysaccharide from _Lepidium sativum_. J Exp Bot 39:12491261.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Tanner W,
Loews FA

Rougier M
(1981) Secretory activity at the root cap. in Encyclopedia of Plant Physiology, New Series, eds TannerW, LoewsFA (Springer Verlag, Berlin), 13B, Plant Carbohydrates II:542574.


&#8629;
Rubio G,
Walk T,
Ge Z,
Yan X,
Liao H,
Lynch JP
(2001) Root gravitropism and belowground competition among neighboring plants: a modeling approach. Ann Bot 88:929940.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Russell RS,
Sanderson J
(1967) Nutrient uptake by different parts of the intact roots of plants. J Exp Bot 18:491508.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Ryan PR,
Delhaize E
(2001) Function and mechanism of organic anion exudation from plant roots. Annu Rev Plant Physiol Mol Biol 52:527560.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Sidler M,
Hassa P,
Hasan S,
Ringli C,
Dudler R
(199 Involvement of an ABC transporter in a developmental pathway regulating hypocotyls cell elongation in the light. Plant Cell 10:16231636.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Sims IM,
Middleton K,
Lane AG,
Cairns AJ,
Bacic A
(2000) Characterisation of extracellular polysaccharides from suspension cultures of members of the Poaceae. Planta 210:261268.
Medline

&#8629;
Smith DL,
Fedoroff NV
(1995) LRP1, a gene expressed in lateral and adventitious root primordia of Arabidopsis. Plant Cell 7:735745.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Snyder BA,
Nicholson RL
(1990) Synthesis of phytoalexins in sorghum as a site-specific response to fungal ingress. Science 248:16371639.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Stintzi A,
Browse J
(2000) The Arabidopsis male-sterile mutant, opr3, lacks the 12-oxophytodienoic acid reductase required for jasmonate synthesis. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 97:1062510630.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Stotz HU,
Pittendrigh BR,
Kroymann J,
Weniger K,
Fritsche J,
Bauke A,
Mitchell-Olds T
(2000) Induced plant defense responses against chewing insects. Ethylene signaling reduces resistance of Arabidopsis against Egyptian cotton worm but not diamondback moth. Plant Physiol 124:10071018.
Abstract/FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Teplitski M,
Robinson JB,
Bauer WD
(2000) Plants secrete substances that mimic bacterial _N_-acyl homoserine lactone signal activities and affect population density-dependent behaviors in associated bacteria. Mol Plant-Microbe Interact 13:637648.
MedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Theodoulou FL
(2000) Plant ABC transporters. Biochem Biophys Acta 1465:79103.
Medline

&#8629;
Flores HE,
Lynch JP,
Eissentat D

Trieu AT,
Van Buuren ML,
Harrison MJ
(1997) Gene expression in mycorrhizal roots of _Medicago truncatula._ in Radical Biology: Advances and Perspectives on the Function of Plant Roots. eds FloresHE, LynchJP, EissentatD (American Society of Plant Physiologists, Rockville, MD), pp 498500.


&#8629;
Vermeer J,
McCully ME
(1982) The rhizosheath of _Zea_: new insight into the structure and development. Planta 156:4561.
CrossRef

&#8629;
Verpoorte R,
Alfermann AW

Verpoorte R
(2000) Plant secondary metabolism. in Metabolic Engineering of Plant Secondary Metabolism. eds VerpoorteR, AlfermannAW (Kluwer Academic Publishers, Dordrecht, The Netherlands), pp 129.


&#8629;
Watt M,
McCully ME,
Canny MJ
(1994) Formation and stabilization of rhizosheaths of _Zea mays_ L.: effect of soil water content. Plant Physiol 106:179186.
Abstract

&#8629;
Winkel-Shirley B
(2001) Flavonoid biosynthesis: a colorful model for genetics, biochemistry, cell biology and biotechnology. Plant Physiol 126:485493.
FREE Full Text

&#8629;
Wu T,
Wittkamper J,
Flores HE
(1999) Root herbivory _in vitro_: interaction between root and aphids grown in aseptic coculture. In Vitro Cell Dev Biol Plant 35:259264.


&#8629;
Yoder JI
(2001) Host-plant recognition by parasitic Scrophulariaceae. Curr Opin Plant Biol 4:359365.
CrossRefMedlineWeb of Science

&#8629;
Young IM
(1995) Variation in moisture contents between bulk soil and the rhizosheath of _Triticum aestivum_ L. cv. New Phytol 130:135139.


*Articles citing this article*


P for Two, Sharing a Scarce Resource: Soil Phosphorus Acquisition in the Rhizosphere of Intercropped Species Plant Physiol. 2011 156: 1078-1086. 

Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Amino Acid Export in Plants: A Missing Link in Nitrogen Cycling Mol Plant 2011 4: 453-463. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Mrt, a Gene Unique to Fungi, Encodes an Oligosaccharide Transporter and Facilitates Rhizosphere Competency in Metarhizium robertsii Plant Physiol. 2010 154: 1549-1557. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Influence of Forest Trees on the Distribution of Mineral Weathering-Associated Bacterial Communities of the Scleroderma citrinum Mycorrhizosphere Appl. Environ. Microbiol. 2010 76: 4780-4787. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Genetic and Metabolic Divergence within a Rhizobium leguminosarum bv. trifolii Population Recovered from Clover Nodules Appl. Environ. Microbiol. 2010 76: 4593-4600. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Regulation of flagellar, motility and chemotaxis genes in Rhizobium leguminosarum by the VisN/R-Rem cascade Microbiology 2010 156: 1673-1685. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Multiple adaptive responses of Australian native perennial legumes with pasture potential to grow in phosphorus- and moisture-limited environments Ann Bot 2010 105: 755-767. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Root Secretion of Phytochemicals in Arabidopsis Is Predominantly Not Influenced by Diurnal Rhythms Mol Plant 2010 3: 491-498. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Utricularia carnivory revisited: plants supply photosynthetic carbon to traps J Exp Bot 2010 61: 99-103. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Altered Profile of Secondary Metabolites in the Root Exudates of Arabidopsis ATP-Binding Cassette Transporter Mutants Plant Physiol. 2008 146: 762-771. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Metabolomics Reveals Novel Pathways and Differential Mechanistic and Elicitor-Specific Responses in Phenylpropanoid and Isoflavonoid Biosynthesis in Medicago truncatula Cell Cultures Plant Physiol. 2008 146: 387-402. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Progressive Inhibition by Water Deficit of Cell Wall Extensibility and Growth along the Elongation Zone of Maize Roots Is Related to Increased Lignin Metabolism and Progressive Stelar Accumulation of Wall Phenolics Plant Physiol. 2006 140: 603-612. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Paenibacillus polymyxa Invades Plant Roots and Forms Biofilms Appl. Environ. Microbiol. 2005 71: 7292-7300. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Structural Complexity, Differential Response to Infection, and Tissue Specificity of Indolic and Phenylpropanoid Secondary Metabolism in Arabidopsis Roots Plant Physiol. 2005 138: 1058-1070. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Detection of and Response to Signals Involved in Host-Microbe Interactions by Plant-Associated Bacteria Microbiol. Mol. Biol. Rev. 2005 69: 155-194. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Enhanced Mineralization of [U-14C]2,4-Dichlorophenoxyacetic Acid in Soil from the Rhizosphere of Trifolium pratense Appl. Environ. Microbiol. 2004 70: 4766-4774. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)

Characterization of a Root-Specific Arabidopsis Terpene Synthase Responsible for the Formation of the Volatile Monoterpene 1,8-Cineole Plant Physiol. 2004 135: 1956-1966. 

Abstract
Full Text
Full Text (PDF)


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.soilfoodweb.com/

--good read / soil info


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

***http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_writings4.shtml


*Marijuana Resin & THC*
*An Excerpt from Marijuana Grower's Insider's Guide*


Resin itself, or an abundance of resin glands, is not a good indictator of potency. A mj variety may have copious amounts of resin and still be nearly worthless for smoking; another variety may have little apparent resin, but it may be super-potent. This is because much of the resin is made up of inactive ingredients, and the resin might contain mostly inactive cannaboids. Also, the active cannaboids (THC,THCV, etc.) are only necessary in amounts small enough that they may not be major components in the resin. Surprisingly, the few scientific studies that have compared the concentration of resin glands or resin to potency have found that the concentration of resin glands was negatively correlated with the potency (in other words, the fact that a variety of mj is resinous or has a lot of resin glands has little to do with its potency) Experience connoissers actually may look for a non-resinous but very potent variety - who needs cough inducing resin if it doesn't add to the high?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

**cool info




Cannabis Neuroprotective?

by Earth Erowid
Nov 2003
Erowid Extracts #5

Citation: Erowid E. "Cannabis Neuroprotective?" Erowid Extracts. Nov 2003;5:7.


*Research has begun to accumulate *over the past few years showing that cannabinoids are neuroprotective against brain injury resulting from toxins, hypoxia, and head trauma. Cannabinoids are, loosely, chemicals that are similar in structure to the psychoactive components in cannabis and/or chemicals that activate the cannabinoid receptor system in the body. Researchers have found protective effects not only from the plant-derived cannabinoids such as THC, but also from endogenous cannabinoids (those occurring naturally in the body, such as anandamide) and some synthetic pharmaceutical cannabinoids.

The research with the cannabis-source cannabinoids, conducted in mice, rats, and in vitro, has shown remarkable effectiveness in reducing brain damage from injected toxins, hypoxia, and head trauma.1 Other research has found that anandamide levels in the brains of rats naturally rise after brain injury or death and the cannabinoid system may play a primary role in limiting brain damage.2 

Because psychoactivity is considered an unwanted side effect, much of the current research is being done with synthetic cannabinoid system agonists. One synthetic cannabinoid, Dexanabinol (HU-211), is already in phase 3 trials (medium scale, involving humans) headed towards governmental approval as a neuroprotective pharmaceutical. Research conducted in Israel that gave 67 patients with serious head trauma either Dexanabinol or placebo confirms similar research in rats showing reduced damage and faster recovery among those receiving the cannabinoids.3 Although other promising head trauma treatments have failed in the demanding and complex phase 3 research trials, many interested in the field of neuroinjury are excited about the findings to date.

The mechanisms by which the cannabinoids reduce damage from both toxic and traumatic injury to the brain are not yet fully understood. Although some researchers have suggested that the cannabinoids may offer protection through a strong antioxidant effect, this is now considered unlikely to account for much of the protection, since cannabinoid-receptor antagonists block the beneficial effects and the doses of the cannabinoids given are very low. 

Perhaps the current best guess for how these chemicals provide their protective effects is that their general dampening of neural activity reduces excitotoxicity (damage caused by overly excited neurons). One of the specific ways this happens is through the inhibition of the glutamate system in the brain. The glutamatergic neurons are part of the excitatory system in the brain; inhibiting glutamate reduces the activity of other neurons. At least in some parts of the brain, activation of the CB1 cannabinoid receptor (a specific type of cannabinoid receptor) has been shown to block pre-synaptic release of glutamate. CB1 receptor activation is also known to inhibit certain calcium channels, directly reducing the production of nitric oxide and other potentially damaging reactive oxygen species.1,4

For more information and a more complete list of references, see erowid.org/extracts/n5/cannabinoids.shtml and read the summary article "Cannabinoids and brain injury: therapeutic implications" by Mechoulam et al. 2002.5 

References #

van der Stelt M, Veldhuis WB, Bar PR, Veldink GA, et al. "Neuroprotection by Delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol, the main active compound in marijuana, against ouabain-induced in vivo excitotoxicity." J Neurosci. 2001; 21(17):6475-6479.
Marsicano G, Goodenough S, Monory K, Hermann H, et al. "CB1 cannabinoid receptors and on-demand defense against excitotoxicity." Science. Oct 3, 2003; 302(5642):84-88.
Knoller N, Levi L, Shoshan I, Reichenthal E, et al. "Dexanabinol (HU-211) in the treatment of severe closed head injury: a randomized, placebo-controlled, phase II clinical trial." Crit Care Med. Mar 2002; 30(3):548-554.
Shen M, Piser TM, Seybold VS, Thayer SA. "Cannabinoid receptor agonists inhibit glutamatergic synaptic transmission in rat hippocampal cultures." J Neurosci. Jul 15, 1996; 16(14):4322-4334.
Mechoulam R, Panikashvili D, Shohami E. "Cannabinoids and brain injury: therapeutic implications." Trends Mol Med. Feb 2002; 8(2):58-61.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 12, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **..brainfart...
> 
> 
> --if THC+ enzmatically converts the uv waves filtered/absorb towards other uses (inner functions yet unknown, unstudied).. wtf are those "uses"..
> ...



phase one: absorb UV-b
Phase two: ???
phase three: profit


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> phase one: absorb UV-b
> Phase two: ???
> phase three: profit


**phase 2: (imho) after the wave is absorbed, the enzymes then assimilate those "particles" into other uses.. (ex: raw energy of some sorts)... which still boggles my mind .. to what...---real crazy science behind that inner workings

**phase three: free to any patient w/ cancer or (any of the 7major dibs listed under SB420).. non-profit thru hard work, Only.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 12, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **phase 2: (imho) after the wave is absorbed, the enzymes then assimilate those "particles" into other uses.. (ex: raw energy of some sorts)... which still boggles my mind .. to what...---real crazy science behind that inner workings
> 
> **phase three: free to any patient w/ cancer or (any of the 7major dibs listed under SB420).. non-profit thru hard work, Only.


Yeah, sorry it was a South Park reference. Underpants Gnomes, they're a bitch.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, sorry it was a South Park reference. Underpants Gnomes, they're a bitch.


**haha, i get it now


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> im relaxed home slice, i just sayins i wanna see u grow some trichless dank, your the one with a bajillion lights and pots lol  do it up mang lets see the trichless wonder.


**well im leaning towards a pure sat to do it, lets see if barneys dr. grinspoon can do it


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

**finally got the kessils going, had to make some make-shift poles; then use the clamps to stick'em in place  ..upload the pics in a bit.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 12, 2011)

I like team og slayer.... All my og chucked pollen was a gift I had to grow them out and out of 30 seeds only one suits my pallet ... I liked headband an ogiesel but fuvking a ... Everything is polluted with chemdog/ og... I am a fruity skunky pot guy myself


----------



## Joedank (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a movie set in your growrooms with the spotlights


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 1833688View attachment 1833687View attachment 1833686


---haha team og slayer.. i like the sound of that lolz .. heres some ECD (east coast diesel / croptober outdoors).. no cure, fresh harv~


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 13, 2011)

those buds look great.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

**had a powdery mildew problem, after compost teas; ..wondering where it went.. hahaha


<3 CTs


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

**finally gotta hold of a rep from Seti, man.. those UVb diodes aint cheap.. sheesh..


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahhh, UV...












*




*


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Ahhh, UV...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**sweet frosty gods of cannabis, that sure looks danky  --what strain is she?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 1835135View attachment 1835134View attachment 1835133View attachment 1835131View attachment 1835129View attachment 1835127View attachment 1835126View attachment 1835123


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 1835175View attachment 1835173View attachment 1835170View attachment 1835164View attachment 1835161View attachment 1835157View attachment 1835146




View attachment 1835154
**ECD mom recovering from the rough trip..


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 13, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **sweet frosty gods of cannabis, that sure looks danky  --what strain is she?


That tent had several Chocolope, 2 gooxkush hybrids, and white russian. Not sure which one that picture was of but I believe it was one of the goo kush crosses.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 1835185View attachment 1835184View attachment 1835183View attachment 1835182


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

**nice  always wanted to try a decent chocolope pheno~


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 13, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **nice  always wanted to try a decent chocolope pheno~


I ended up with two phenos of chocolope both very similar and absolutely amazing. Grew fast and strong, yielded well, and the smoke is absolutely amazing - real A+ strain in my opinion.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

**watching L4YER CAKE.. good movie


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 13, 2011)

great pics


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> great pics


*thnx brah., 

**current conditions**

--boosting c02 to 2kppm, temps at steady @t 75f, ambhums is @t 50%.. scrubber set to clean every 4hours, ..having a prob w/ the dehumidifier running on cont*.. might have to just mc guyver a solution :Þ


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

View attachment 1835740

**cloning an 11inch LambsBreathe shoot w/ Azos .. see how it goes~ come on 5-7days!!


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 13, 2011)

that will already be a teenage clone when it roots...do you have an entire grow catalogue in your place.seems like you got just about eveything.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> that will already be a teenage clone when it roots...do you have an entire grow catalogue in your place.seems like you got just about eveything.


**nothing fancy, just 3-4 moms, and a bunch of clones that will be flowered to see which ones will be kept for future projects


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

**thinking of adding some filtered compost tea just to ump the Azos a bit


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 14, 2011)

my last grow was my first using organiccs and benef. i do really like it.still a lot to learn though.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> my last grow was my first using organiccs and benef. i do really like it.still a lot to learn though.


**ditto.. still learning something new everyday..


----------



## virulient (Oct 14, 2011)

Some updates, day 31 of flower. Having a little fun with my camera.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

virulient said:


> Some updates, day 31 of flower. Having a little fun with my camera.


**sweet pics Viru  ..how many weeks you got left on that?


----------



## virulient (Oct 14, 2011)

Should be 3 more weeks, at least. I bought them from a dispensary as Purple Urkle, and I'm not sure if I trust this dispensaries' genetics. So, I'm kinda of playing it by ear and trying to time my flush right.

edit - And, of course, feeling very fortunate each day I wake up with healthy plants. Never stop giving thanks!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

virulient said:


> Should be 3 more weeks, at least. I bought them from a dispensary as Purple Urkle, and I'm not sure if I trust this dispensaries' genetics. So, I'm kinda of playing it by ear and trying to time my flush right.
> 
> edit - And, of course, feeling very fortunate each day I wake up with healthy plants. Never stop giving thanks!


**and may you have many more to come brah,

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

**strain inventory..

-purple kush
-harlequin
-jv86
-gdp
-red diesel
-ken's gdp
-hindu skunk
-casey jones
-thseeds mkultra
-thseeds heavydutyfruity
-sweet tooth
-green cush
-c99*
-alaskan thunder fuck
-sourgrapes
-grapes
-eastcoastsourdiesel
-casey dawg
-blue dream
-tga jillybean
-tga jackscleaner
-romulan x grapefruit
-og x haze
-blue cheese
-maui wowie
-lambs breathe
-gods gift
-ogr white fire
-paradise seeds vertigo *auto



..cheers


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 14, 2011)

very nice selection, i think i will grow harlequin next round,have you grown ortega?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> very nice selection, i think i will grow harlequin next round,have you grown ortega?


**have heard of it, but never came across any cuts of it


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> stop wiz makin me jealous lol, theres like 6 or 7 of those i NEED NEED lol, like got requests in the circle of people i grow for for em lol. I wish i hadnt lost the jilly, least i can blame my partner for that one lol.
> 
> Fuckin 2 GDPs eh? A PK and sour grapes, lol lots of purple up in there. I need to find me the real deal PK cut again, the one i had turned purple in 100* heat and frosted back like i was blasting it with UVb but i wasn't  i need that back


**the real winner of the group is lambs breathe.. just a monster.. nute hogg~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

**seedling tray holds..

--all serious seeds genetics
--all sannies
--barneys lsd/dr.grinspoon


--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

** just got these in today..

300R/E27/ULTRA VITALUX OSRAM SUN LAMP MEDICAL TANNING BULB 300 WATTS UV BULB 230 VOLTS


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> nice man, ill let you run all the seeds and find the keepers, lol if i need somthin in a year or two after you've found all the good shit ill holler lol. better get a big warehouse to house your mothers man, theres a lot of strains to find keepers for HAHAHAHA.
> 
> That lambs bread, isnt it sative? Or is it sativa dom hybrid or am i trippin. Also i thought sativas were notoriously light feeders, or is that just something i've had issues with.


**LB looks like an indy dom hybrid, from the looks of those fan blades.. ill double check~

--looking for a bigger facility next year... might even be @t the Rockies...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

**new pixies~


View attachment 1836896View attachment 1836897View attachment 1836895


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww auto PE fems lol whats with those canna you gettin into the autoflower now? Somehow female only autoflower doesnt sound like agood mix to me sounds like recipe for disaster if i was a breeder.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


**haha who added canni tranni,, lmfao!!

--im just trying fem autos for kicks, im not down w/ what they are doing... talk about b.s.. fem.. and auto'd.. lol... means end user is screwed to only getting from them... nice greedy touch..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 1837140View attachment 1837139

**good, reliable, FFoF


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ug bro get off that FFoF already get some real dirt like roots its cheaper and honestly you will like it better probably try a bag bro i can get em for 17 bucks a 1.5 cubic foot bag about 5 bucks cheaper than FFoF. I really dislike FFoF after switching out to other brands, and trying new things, made me realize fox farms is the miracle grow of the hydro store. It works but it needs work if you know what i mean, i always added perlite. The roots i just dump in pots it fuckin leaches so fuckin business and the ingredients OMFG the best part, SO MUCH higher quality shit in it off the bat than FFOF i mean dood i had the fuckin beard on my soil when i opened my roots bag, you know what i mean the beard from all the mycos and shit in the soil thriving. NEVER seen that with any bagged soil, only seen it when i ammended soil and cooked it.


**hhmmm.. ill try it.. but FFoF is an ol' homie that NEVER did wrong  ..its classic hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea i hear that its what i ALWAYS USED... til i switched one day and was like HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT WAS I DOING USING FF lol. I love my roots. Just dont touch it without gloves or you will feel like u got fiberglass insulation in your hands. Not sure if its the glacial rock dust in it or what but somthing sticks in your hands like little splinters and itches. But it fuckin grows my plants amazing.
> 
> FFOF will always kick ass but theres new tech out there now brah.


**hhhmm.. i like planting w/o gloves.. ur roots already has a bad start w/ me.. lolz ., but ill try a bag and see what your talkin' bout capt


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 15, 2011)

any opinions on happyfrog?ive tried ffof,thinking of trying a side by side with ro and happyfrog just to see.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ug bro get off that FFoF already get some real dirt like roots its cheaper and honestly you will like it better probably try a bag bro i can get em for 17 bucks a 1.5 cubic foot bag about 5 bucks cheaper than FFoF. I really dislike FFoF after switching out to other brands, and trying new things, made me realize fox farms is the miracle grow of the hydro store. It works but it needs work if you know what i mean, i always added perlite. The roots i just dump in pots it fuckin leaches so fuckin business and the ingredients OMFG the best part, SO MUCH higher quality shit in it off the bat than FFOF i mean dood i had the fuckin beard on my soil when i opened my roots bag, you know what i mean the beard from all the mycos and shit in the soil thriving. NEVER seen that with any bagged soil, only seen it when i ammended soil and cooked it.


I have to agree ffof well you could do better for less


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have to agree ffof well you could do better for less


*id love to just use backyard soil but.. umm.. have you seen the soil around L.A!? hahaha


----------



## irieie (Oct 15, 2011)

i like to mix ffof with coco and perlite. trying to reduced the peat as a soil base. too many ph problems in the long term. i find the coco and perlite allow more room for roots.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 15, 2011)

irieie said:


> i like to mix ffof with coco and perlite. trying to reduced the peat as a soil base. too many ph problems in the long term. i find the coco and perlite allow more room for roots.


 i like it.i want to mix happyfrog with some coco.do you have to water a lilttle more often esp when they are bigger?


----------



## irieie (Oct 15, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> i like it.i want to mix happyfrog with some coco.do you have to water a lilttle more often esp when they are bigger?


actually the coco works like a sponge and can hold up to 90% of its weight in water. i was having deficiency problems when i use pure coco. the ffof gives enough organics to help feed the rhizosphere and give the plants a less stressful transition. i am growing 4 blue cheese, two in pure coco and two in the mix. the two in the mix are far bigger and more vigorous. but getting back to the watering, the plants only seem to need more water because i think they are using more because they have a larger root mass. eventually i might get rid of the peat base all together and just mix coco perlite dolomite lime and some guano and worm castings. i always find that with ffof or any other peat based soil that the ph slowly goes down as the peat break down. i also notice that the roots dont like to really fill out in the middle of the pot, but rather they go straight to the sides and stay there rather than filling out the entire medium.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

**was about to say the same thing, just add some coco in FFoF  ., man, lazy day today.. ran outta herbals, need to get some meds asap


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 15, 2011)

roots has a new green lite mix.sounds interesting.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

I prefer roots to ffof solely because roots is looser and more heavily amended I add 1\2 roots to my compost mix and ba
No nutes needed for the first three weeks. Although I leave the bottom 1|5 of tea an refill my Rez for vegging water so they get a Bennie kick


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

View attachment 1838914View attachment 1838913View attachment 1838912View attachment 1838911


View attachment 1838916
**maui is a magnet for powdery mildew, might just chuck this strain.. no divas in my bloom room, for now 

View attachment 1838915
**cloning teens~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

Chuck a feeble strain!! always listen to Luther burbank " breed with the best an accept no less" words to live by... I also read the majority of problems in a garden arise from trying to keep to many varieties one strain cloud spread pathogens to all quickly... Buy extrem gardening calcarb an hose them down with it looks like they would flatten out there leaves an stop that Lil bit o spotting you got from nonmobil nutes lacking... 
For all those flavors they look good bro


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

**calcarb was ordered 2 days ago, en route.. lol, good call Joe 

--yea, we have already removed 3 strains due to poor genetics, sigh.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

nice!! keep a steady hand on the rudder and your gonna steer that growroom into the stratosphere !! cull what you dont like BELIEVE in your gut feelings they will guide you till your course is set... not that you dont know that already just that non vigorous plants are not worth it


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> nice!! keep a steady hand on the rudder and your gonna steer that growroom into the stratosphere !! cull what you dont like BELIEVE in your gut feelings they will guide you till your course is set... not that you dont know that already just that non vigorous plants are not worth it


*only the strong survive............. so im only going w/ real keepers, got no time to waste on b.s genetics.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

Speaking of bs genetics about 90% of my own og f1s were junk the other 10% are sweet and seeded with f2 s ... And I cut out a whole grape ape strain from my library as it was not high in smell or taste no room for hashplants as I have hash out the wazoo...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey I am contemplating putting my halide in my flower room on a mover with a blackstar should I do the halide vert or hoizontal as top light?
I want to do vert but toplight seems sweet too


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

Why is this thread tagged penis pump?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Hey I am contemplating putting my halide in my flower room on a mover with a blackstar should I do the halide vert or hoizontal as top light?
> I want to do vert but toplight seems sweet too


**halide vert


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Why is this thread tagged penis pump?


*..hahaha.. no comment.. lmfao.. atleast if someone types penis pump on google they might get this thread.. hah


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

Too funny yeah that seals it throwning the halide on a mover vert with blackstar At the other end. The 4000 w vert mixed is batteling the 6000w horizontal room for gpw supremacy ... Time to vaape sum erl !


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Too funny yeah that seals it throwning the halide on a mover vert with blackstar At the other end. The 4000 w vert mixed is batteling the 6000w horizontal room for gpw supremacy ... Time to vaape sum erl !


-i'd give it to the mixed spectrum for overall finish


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment 1840161View attachment 1840160View attachment 1840159View attachment 1840158

**just finished calcarb/neem/s71 spray  , ..........hustle~


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

looks like a jungle in there lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment 1840165View attachment 1840164View attachment 1840163View attachment 1840162


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment 1840172View attachment 1840171View attachment 1840170View attachment 1840169View attachment 1840168View attachment 1840167View attachment 1840166

**dark mode baby


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2011)

looking tight hellrazer is right it very jungle like in there... they look quite green and the leaves are flattening out nicely as the extra calcium in the cell walls helps alot with osmotic turgidity now all your laking in your spay routine is a atomizer and a sound system in there i play high fequency to themfor an hour then spray with my lights off then wipe down the bulbs turn em back on and bam explosive growth i throw in 1/2t per gallon of hort epsom salts as i belive sulfur and mag are macros at the high fruit level we grow at!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> speakin of hustle better hustle and get them blue moonrocks brah.


**just got all the BOG gear... cough..cough....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Joedank said:


> looking tight hellrazer is right it very jungle like in there... they look quite green and the leaves are flattening out nicely as the extra calcium in the cell walls helps alot with osmotic turgidity now all your laking in your spay routine is a atomizer and a sound system in there i play high fequency to themfor an hour then spray with my lights off then wipe down the bulbs turn em back on and bam explosive growth i throw in 1/2t per gallon of hort epsom salts as i belive sulfur and mag are macros at the high fruit level we grow at!!


**lol.. you got ESP? ..just got my new atomizer  --and 2 more mondis~

--thinking of putting in my cousins 1200s in there , and start spinning heavy metal / dubstep... 12/12... hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looks like a jungle in there lol


**SUP HELLZ!!! hope all is well homie


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ETN-8KVYOQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETN-8KVYOQ0&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2011)

word! your set now!!! i play binural beats off my itouch i made my own bird call cricket chirp and high fequency beats it actually opens the stoma like its morning!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Joedank said:


> word! your set now!!! i play binural beats off my itouch i made my own bird call cricket chirp and high fequency beats it actually opens the stoma like its morning!!


**ooo binural beats... ill mix those with some real recorded raindrops and birds chirps  ...the force is strong w/ you Jedi 

[video=youtube;929YjrqM02U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=929YjrqM02U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;fJp06mNf6vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJp06mNf6vc[/video]


.... ..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2011)

Silly illy Joe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Joedank said:


> just got sooooo pissed about this kid telling all around that lbs should be 1800$ set... sorry to be off topic but what are your feelings?


--- if i was to answer that, which im not, but if i was to, answer your question, which im not ... then my opinion on that would be.. 

(WTF!!.. have you heard of inflation?.. the supply & demand curve.. /pimpslap that young brat for me)... but thats just me thinking --what ifs


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2049451/World-population-reach-7-BILLION-days.html


...yay... sigh..... on schedule~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's a cool site on biodynamic cycles)) http://www.thegardenerscalendar.com/Moon_Planting.asp


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 16, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Here's a cool site on biodynamic cycles)) http://www.thegardenerscalendar.com/Moon_Planting.asp



**wow.. cool read, went thru most of the sites infos/tidbits.. thnx for sharing that, might actually incorporate some of that.. then again, im a moon/water sign... it was just meant to be


----------



## virulient (Oct 17, 2011)

Quick update, day 36 of flower. Starting to fill in. Getting really frosty.


View attachment 1841491


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

virulient said:


> Quick update, day 36 of flower. Starting to fill in. Getting really frosty.









yessir


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not that i can afford them but i see plasma lights are the same as the sun in all aspects so would assume ample UV light for weed plants also. I find very little actual grow info on them but for that price im not suprised. 

Philips do a light for £1000 which is not out of my reaches, burns totally cool apparently but the draw side seem to be its only 300watts, im guessing 300watts of pure sunlight is a lot bigger yeilds than a 400watt of hps or above though. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Not that i can afford them but i see plasma lights are the same as the sun in all aspects so would assume ample UV light for weed plants also. I find very little actual grow info on them but for that price im not suprised.
> 
> Philips do a light for £1000 which is not out of my reaches, burns totally cool apparently but the draw side seem to be its only 300watts, im guessing 300watts of pure sunlight is a lot bigger yeilds than a 400watt of hps or above though. Peace


**yup.. that 300w has the full spec, instead of concentrated bands like HPS/MH .. induction is expensive, but the parts are cheap.. i think its b/c of the current manufacturers~


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Id like to own one but maybe a higher wattage, good to know they cover all spectrums and UV. Crazy prices though but like leds i dont think they ever need replacing.

If there that good you should try run one for the UV comparison. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Id like to own one but maybe a higher wattage, good to know they cover all spectrums and UV. Crazy prices though but like leds i dont think they ever need replacing.
> 
> If there that good you should try run one for the UV comparison. Peace


**i want to compare uv off the induction VS uvb off mercury bulbs /or even those Seti uvb diodes


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2011)

The seti diodes look a practicle application if they make them a little more grow friendly, price wise still exspensive. 

I found the right UV tubes for my grow but would never fit them in, will be upgrading to Hps soon from cfl but eventually id love a plasma.

I kind of think that one day plasma will make LEDs redundant both price wise and yeild wise though. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> The seti diodes look a practicle application if they make them a little more grow friendly, price wise still exspensive.
> 
> I found the right UV tubes for my grow but would never fit them in, will be upgrading to Hps soon from cfl but eventually id love a plasma.
> 
> I kind of think that one day plasma will make LEDs redundant both price wise and yeild wise though. Peace


**hoping one day plasma would be the norm... maybe not today, but someday...

 uMoles ftw


----------



## pr0fesseur (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Thread!, As most here are.
Glad I can see others on these forums have pioneered.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> Great Thread!, As most here are.
> Glad I can see others on these forums have pioneered.


**im only doing what i can, glad you stopped by


----------



## pr0fesseur (Oct 17, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **yup.. that 300w has the full spec, instead of concentrated bands like HPS/MH .. induction is expensive, but the parts are cheap.. i think its b/c of the current manufacturers~


T5 is pretty cheap if you use the right bulbs! Check my sig, and my thread. I also believe the spectrum is what your after! 
I think I've found a good way to do it and keep costs down.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Oct 17, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **im only doing what i can, glad you stopped by


Thanks for having me


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 17, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> T5 is pretty cheap if you use the right bulbs! Check my sig, and my thread. I also believe the spectrum is what your after!
> I think I've found a good way to do it and keep costs down.


**just saw your t5 setup.. must say, pretty solid., might have to look into that more later, learning something new everyday


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yer im going of cfls and flourescents except for veg, looking into plasma more it has a long way to go still. I like the T5's cause they spread the light well and are quite strong for 12 inches and under. Most units are just one plug so that and a fan in a wardrobe and your growing plus i dont need any reflection or sealed grow as there strong enough as they are and you can get plants pretty close once established.

If not using MH for veg T5's are the next best thing plus i recomend mixing the spectrum of the bulbs through veg and flower. The Uv tubes are slightly different wattages for my unit but apparently i can get away with it but for veg i dont see the need unfortunatly. Peace


----------



## pr0fesseur (Oct 17, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Yer im going of cfls and flourescents except for veg, looking into plasma more it has a long way to go still. I like the T5's cause they spread the light well and are quite strong for 12 inches and under. Most units are just one plug so that and a fan in a wardrobe and your growing plus i dont need any reflection or sealed grow as there strong enough as they are and you can get plants pretty close once established.
> 
> If not using MH for veg T5's are the next best thing plus i recomend mixing the spectrum of the bulbs through veg and flower. The Uv tubes are slightly different wattages for my unit but apparently i can get away with it but for veg i dont see the need unfortunatly. Peace


I just figured that Fluorescents have gotten a bad wrap over the years.. 
the light fixture is more efficient both in energy/heat than traditional HID and since the spectrums are spot on if you use the right bulbs and grow an even crop.. you cant loose...
you would love my thread if you use t5 and want a simple bulb replacement to yield better crops! im just using tech that has been previously overlooked.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 17, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> I just figured that Fluorescents have gotten a bad wrap over the years..
> the light fixture is more efficient both in energy/heat than traditional HID and since the spectrums are spot on if you use the right bulbs and grow an even crop.. you cant loose...
> you would love my thread if you use t5 and want a simple bulb replacement to yield better crops! im just using tech that has been previously overlooked.


Some say you can yeild more watt per watt with T5 than Hps but you got to grow short and more plants, shame flourescents cant come in small 400watt lights like a Hps. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 1843219View attachment 1843217View attachment 1843216View attachment 1843214View attachment 1843213View attachment 1843211View attachment 1843210View attachment 1843208View attachment 1843207View attachment 1843205View attachment 1843204


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

God dam wiz it looks like xmas in there to love the setup


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> God dam wiz it looks like xmas in there to love the setup


**ho ho ho to us


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 18, 2011)

hey canna the 150s leds what area do they cover?and how close can they be to the plants?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey canna the 150s leds what area do they cover?and how close can they be to the plants?


**the 150w can cover 2x2  i got them 13inchs away~


----------



## Phaeton (Oct 18, 2011)

I did not know this thread was here, I am probably duplicating efforts.

A quick where I am to date.

My sativa strain ignored the UVB.

The third Northern Lights is in the test room.
At 1800 microwatts UVB/cm2 the hairs burned off.
At 1100mw/cm2 the hairs burned off.

At 850 micro watts per square centimeter I have a full count of hairs, with a reddish haze in the middleView attachment 1844218this picture is day 18.
For base line level I used Mt. Haleakala in Hawaii, 545mwUVB/cm2 during the end of May at 10,023' elevation, clear day. I decided to work top down and tripled it to start, see above.

Now that I know of this thread I will take a time out to read it completely before posting again, I am just really stoked that it exists at this point.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow very nice addition to the pool ^^^^rep


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Phaeton said:


> I did not know this thread was here, I am probably duplicating efforts.
> 
> A quick where I am to date.
> 
> ...


**glad you found your way over here  feel free to share any data/inputs 

--Cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Wow very nice addition to the pool ^^^^rep


*[video=youtube;O9REMmhvjQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9REMmhvjQw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2011)

It's just actually recording data is great for actual research ....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> It's just actually recording data is great for actual research ....


**i see it as.., its better to have done something, ..than to have said something  ..lolz


----------



## irieie (Oct 18, 2011)

hey what do you guys know about phytochrome manipulation. this is a new concept to me and is very biology heavy. as far as i understand it, it is a way to induce flowering on a photo-period plant with less than 12 hrs of dark. i have also heard that you could use this process to shorten flowering times. does anyone know anything about this stuff?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

irieie said:


> hey what do you guys know about phytochrome manipulation. this is a new concept to me and is very biology heavy. as far as i understand it, it is a way to induce flowering on a photo-period plant with less than 12 hrs of dark. i have also heard that you could use this process to shorten flowering times. does anyone know anything about this stuff?


**was actually looking into it, post what you find and ill do the same, just a bunch of scifi data notes that isnt really user friendly


----------



## irieie (Oct 18, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **was actually looking into it, post what you find and ill do the same, just a bunch of scifi data notes that isnt really user friendly


this is the best stuff i have read thus far. foudn it on another site (whose name need not be mentioned)


> Phytochromes are protein molecules that harbor a chromophore, a color-absorbing molecule. Depending on the wavelength of light striking the plant surface, the phytochromes are converted between different states or forms. When the phytochromes receive red light (660nm) they become the Pfr type, which is active and allow flowering to proceed. If far-red light (730nm) is detected the phytochrome becomes the Pr type. The Pr type is a biologically inactive form and so flowering cannot proceed. An indoor gardener can use this principle to initiate flowering even in a light cycle of 14 or more hours. During the dark period of a plants life, they can be given a brief pulse of red light. This changes the Pr type into the Pfr form and allows flowering to begin. Interestingly, these same phytochrome proteins play a crucial role in seed germination.





> found this where this guy explains some of it....what are u planing to do click if u dont mind me asking.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-mar...ipulation.html
> Florigen isnt well understood. But we do know it is effected by the type of phytochrome. Phytochrome is a pigment/flourophore that changes its type depending on whether it recieves red or infrared light. Red light converts phytochrome to the version that stops flowering. IR makes phytochrome the flowering type. Also naturally phtochrome will convert from the nonflowering to flowering type on its own. Exposed to any kind of light or not. This is why long dark periods promote flowering. All sativa and indica strains have this phytochrome complex. But diff strains need less darkness to flower so if you bred the right strains you could get a strain that would flower OPTIMALLY at 14 hrs. You can get most plants to flower at 14 hours light but not optimally, they take much longer.
> ...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2011)

riu has a good thread about it already https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/174970-circadian-cycle-phytochromes-florigen-manipulation.html

never mind dead thread here is the meat by lampshade circa 08
Florigen isnt well understood. But we do know it is effected by the type of phytochrome. Phytochrome is a pigment/flourophore that changes its type depending on whether it recieves red or infrared light. Red light converts phytochrome to the version that stops flowering. IR makes phytochrome the flowering type. Also naturally phtochrome will convert from the nonflowering to flowering type on its own. Exposed to any kind of light or not. This is why long dark periods promote flowering. All sativa and indica strains have this phytochrome complex. But diff strains need less darkness to flower so if you bred the right strains you could get a strain that would flower OPTIMALLY at 14 hrs. You can get most plants to flower at 14 hours light but not optimally, they take much longer. 

You could also get a IR light/emitter. Then right when your lights turn off you could turn on the IR. This would speed the conversion of phtochrome from Nonflowering type to flowering type. You would only need to expose them to IR for 2 hours +/- (you need to experiment). Doing this I imagine you could run close to 20 hrs light. 

Finally you could just breed in ruderalis strains. They dont depend on phytochromes to flower, they use another mechanism that works off of age. This is what makes the lowryders autoflower under 24hr light. The disadvantage is that ruderalis is very low yielding and the trait is passed on to lowryder relatives.

Hope all that typing helps, Lamp


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> riu has a good thread about it already https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/174970-circadian-cycle-phytochromes-florigen-manipulation.html


**i miss the days of just plant it, water it, lil TLC. and its all good... now... look at this stuff... lmfao


----------



## irieie (Oct 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> riu has a good thread about it already https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/174970-circadian-cycle-phytochromes-florigen-manipulation.html


yeah i checked out that thread. actually the second quote is taken from it. good info, but the thread is a little short and two years old. i was just wondering if there have been any advances in this research and perhaps and applications of this process to the flowering process of MJ.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **i miss the days of just plant it, water it, lil TLC. and its all good... now... look at this stuff... lmfao


my biodynamic greenhouse is just sun water and the data on that calender i posted... good smoke too just ammended compost and bd thunder (witch is changing its name btw)


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2011)

from detox at the farm:What I posted yesterday was the wrong nm, so I deleted it. It says far red but when I looked it had 660 nm. We want 720nm.

I did do a little footwork, but the finds are slim. The only two ways I c of getting what u want is DIY LEDS (which actually looks simple, to me anyway), or the ECC-FR&#8482; (Far Red) LED Grow Bulb for $165 here in US (plus tax, if u find one not charging shipping let us know).

How to build your DIY LED array
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/light...d-array-8.html << How to build it.

DIY LED Emitter Selection
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/light...selection.html << Bulb sources
__________________
wiz you will like this link i am gonna order these for the big grennhouses: http://www.lighting.philips.co.uk/pwc_li/main/shared/assets/downloads/pdf/horticulture/cl-G-Flowering Lamp-0510-lr-uk_pr04.pdfhttp://www.lighting.philips.co.uk/pwc_li/main/shared/assets/downloads/pdf/horticulture/cl-G-Flowering%20Lamp-0510-lr-uk_pr04.pdf

Was reading Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook today and ran into this:

pg 380.
Jump Starting Flowering

Long periods of uninterrupted darkness are nature's trigger to marijuana to begin flowering. This is measured chemically by phytochrome, which is deactivated by red light. The inactive form is refered to as Pr. In the absence of red light, with a peak at 666 nm (coincidence? I think not*) and effects from about 500-700 nm, Pr drifts into its active form Pfr, over a period of about two hours. This begins at dusk or when the lights are turned off. This transition period, during which Pfr has limited effectiveness, can be dramatically shortened.

Pr is sensitive to far-red light with a peak at 730 nm and is affected in a range of about 700-715 nm. In its presence it changes almost immediately to active form, Pfr. This effect is useful for shortening the two-hour time it takes plants to switch from inactive to active form.

Indoors after the grow lamps are turned off, expose the plants to far-red (730 nm light) which turns the Pr to Pfr much faster and induces flowering within a shorter dark period. You can provide far-red lighting using LEDs or some fluorescents. Far-red light can also be used to restore the active form of the hormone if the dark is interrupted by light. This may ameliorate the consequences of darkness interruption. 

Outdoors, you have no control over dawn and dusk, but you can force flower out of season by using far-red lighting to increase the time the plants are under Pfr's flower-inducing influence by two hours. Plants receiving 15 hours of light and 9 hours of darkness react as if they were under a lighting regime of 11 hours of darkness because of the additional two hours of active hormone. Most plants initiate flowering under 11 hours of darkness, which is shortened to 9 after exposure to 730 nm far-red light
a little more 
as my iso distiller does its work


----------



## pr0fesseur (Oct 18, 2011)

Indeed! i have been using far red bulbs in my setup for some time, however the company has since discontinued them  i have found great replacements.
Flowering under far red us much faster than my old 400W HID.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Was reading Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook today and ran into this:
> 
> pg 380.
> Jump Starting Flowering
> ...


--so some Seti 666nms diodes on the wish-list..


----------



## irieie (Oct 18, 2011)

now my question is can this translate to a faster finish. especially for somestrains which stretch for like three week and dont start popping pistils til week 4 (heavy sativa dom). if you could speed up the transition from veg to flower you might be able to limit the stretch and start producing actual flowers faster.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

irieie said:


> now my question is can this translate to a faster finish. especially for somestrains which stretch for like three week and dont start popping pistils til week 4 (heavy sativa dom). if you could speed up the transition from veg to flower you might be able to limit the stretch and start producing actual flowers faster.


**someone just needs to grab some sats dom strains, a tent, and start testing w/ deepreds 

--on a funny note, just got 2 technik mk3s.. gonna start spinning tunes in the lab.. plant TLC


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 18, 2011)

thats too cool,i used to have 2 tecknik they wernt the mk3 but this was like 8 years ago, loved em,i heard heavy metal not so good for the plants but classical is good.lemme know what they seem to like.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> thats too cool,i used to have 2 tecknik they wernt the mk3 but this was like 8 years ago, loved em,i heard heavy metal not so good for the plants but classical is good.lemme know what they seem to like.


**was pretty on it in highschool, then had to give up the djdream b/c of 'reality' reasons.., well.. its never too late


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

**cool tid-bit..

_View attachment 1844728

>From _Licit & Illicit Drugs_, by Consumer Reports, p. 403:_

_...In 1762, "Virginia awarded bounties for hempculture and_
_manufacture, and imposed penalties upon those who did not_
_produse it." _

_George Washington was growing hemp at Mount Vernon three years _
_later--presumably for its fiber, though it has been argued that_
_Washington was also concerned to increase the medicinal or_
_intoxicating potency of his marijuana plants.*_

_The asterisk footnote:_
_* The argument depends on a curious tradition, which may_
_or may not be sound, that the quality or quantity of marijuana_
_resin (hashish) is enhanced if the male and female plants are _
_separated *before* the females are pollinated. There can be no_
_doubt that Washington separated the males and the females. Two_
_entries in his diary supply the evidence:_

_ May 12-13 1765: "Sowed Hemp at Muddy hole by Swamp."_
_ August 7, 1765: "--began to seperate (sic) the Male from_
_ the Female Hemp at Do--rather too late." _

_George Andrews has argued, in _The Book of Grass: An Anthology of _
_Indian Hemp_ (1967), that Washington's August 7 diary entry_
_"clearly indiactes that he was cultivating the plant for medicinal_
_purposes as well for its fiber." [7] He might have _
_separated the males from the females to get better fiber, Andrew_
_concedes--but his phrase "rather too late" suggests that he _
_wanted to complete the separation *before the female plants were_
_fertilized*--and this was a practice related to drug potency_
_rather that to fiber culture._


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> awww cmon wiz that thing is not covering 2x2 more like 1.5 by 1.5 i got one too ho cakes lol, those h150s are bad ass but unless you got em up like 24 inches away a 2x2 is not feasible. Still worth every penny lol
> 
> oh scuse me not 2x2 or 1.5x1.5.
> 
> ...


**thnx hoe 

....now to my tid bit...


TOPIC - UV 
DATE - 09:21:14 9/11/99 
FROM - Vic High 
Soul, please email me sometime, I lost your email addy. 
Thanks for the challange, it gives me reason to take the time to explain further  Basically, under non selective 
pressures I agree with your point 100%. However, artificial selective pressures are at play here. Also, I agree, simply 
creating your seeds under high UV conditions will have little effect on future generations, you will just get more potent 
seedy buds. You need to use the UV in your selection process, this is where change can occur. My argument will 
make a few assumptions that are open for challange though, hehe. 
First, lets consider THC's role and effects on a plant's overall health. It can be good or bad for a plant depending on it's 
location, for example, a low THC plant growing in a high THC environment is going to spend alot of energy repairing 
tissues damaged by UV. Therefore, it won't be able to be as vigorous as other plants with high THC. However, a high 
THC plant growing in a low UV environment will waste alot of energy producing THC, energy that could have gone to 
faster growth. Therefore, vigour could represent opposite traits depending on the environment. 
And the most vigourous tend to be what we and nature selects for. In our case, our selection pressure are much more 
extreme because we work with much smaller population sizes. What would take nature hundreds of generations, we 
could do in half a dozen or less. Cannabis has enough genetic variation to allow this. Take haze for instance, how 
many are the bomb, and how many are dogs? By purely selecting the bombs each round (males included), it shouldn't 
take long to clean up the line and make it predominately bombs, less than six generations is my guess. However, we 
like to select for more than potency, hence complicating the issue, hehe. But how do we select the male's that are the 
most potent? Especially with our small population sizes? 
Well first lets talk about the effects of population size and selective pressures and how they work together. It's common 
thinking that to improve a seedline from generation to generation, you need to reserve only the top 10% of the 
population for breeding. For faster results, make that the top 1%, the smaller the number, the faster the results. 
However, the size of your breeding population is also important to maintain vigour. The smaller the breeding population, 
the more likely you may end up pairing up lethal recessive alleles. So you end up trying to strike a balance between 
keeping your breeding population a decent and healthy size and placing as much selective pressure on selecting your 
breeding population. A larger population size would have solved DJ Short's blueberry problems, it's lack of vigour and 
deformed growth. IMO, of course, hehe, only DJ knows the truth, hehe. 
Space is usually our limiting factor, you can only select from so many. This is where my UV ideas come into play, to 
allow me to select from a larger population. Two flats of seedlings can take up as much space as one or two adult 
plants. My flats hold between 48 and 72 seedlings, depending on cube size. My assumption is that if I can grow the 
seedlings under high UV, those seedlings with the most THC should be the most vigorous. And to top it off, the biggest 
plants put themselves at a bigger risk by growing closer to the UV source! So now, when you move from the seedling 
flats to the 5" pots, you save only the best "looking" 10%, hard to select based on anything else at this point. You 
should be able to further your selection in the 5" to 6" pots based on other selection criteria such as powdery mildew 
resistance, for example and reduce your population by another 50% before moving to the final growing medium. Take 
back up clones of each and then flower them out, steadily removing any undesireables and doing taste tests, hehe. By 
about halfway through flowering you should be down to your top 1% of the population. All the while, exposing the plants 
to high UV, giving those with the most THC a selective advantage. 
It would be fun to back up these ideas with GLC data, but my connections are not that great, and I haven't found the 
equipement that I could buy for my persoanl Lab, haha. Anyway, I left lots of holes in my idea for further discussion or 
challanges if anyone wishes  

TOPIC - 
DATE - 13:40:47 9/11/99 
FROM - oldtimer1 
Hi Soul a lot of what you say I agree with but as our government learned in the past cannabis adapts to its environment 
very quickly indeed and it cost them a lot of money. When we were a sailing nation hemp had been grown on a large 
field scale in Norfolk for the admiralty for several hundred years. In their wisdom they decided labour being 1/100 in the 
middle east they moved production to one of our protectorates. There was no other cannabis cultivated within the area 
and the first year crops were the normal single whip 12 to 15 ft long bast fibre plants of home within 4 years the plants 
had adapted to a short branched 5 to 6 ft plants were already producing quite a lot of resin which clogged the 
machinery and the fibre quality was inferior for making sail cloth or rope also the fibre yield dropped considerably. They 
had to produce seed here and send it out and that worked out satisfactory but costly and eventually abandoned hemp 
production round the med. As I have mentioned before JW Fairburn did light/potency research in the UK in the 60/70ís 
and to go with your theory found that Thai grown from seed taken from samples of impounded weed produced little thc 
under glass. But when given supplementary uv produced about 3.6% against .02% without. Now while this is quite 
reasonable considering they were leaf samples as Thai would never flower properly here. That goes along with your 
supposition that if it is in the genetic make up uv will help the plant produce more complex forms of thc. I had not 
meant to go into detail as we have been through a lot of this on this page before. But the experiment have been done 
many times before both here and even more so in the states! We should learn from what has gone from before not keep 
trying to reinvent the wheel. Your own government did loads of research via university grants in the past and the change 
period from a high thc low cbd to low thc, high cbd is about 4 to 5 years taking a southern variety and growing it in the 
northern areas! We are not talking about any selection here just grown field scale. Interestingly when taken back to the 
original environment they revert to the high thc low cbd form over a similar period. Where as a type 3 fibre plant as i 
 stated above while adapting in form rapidly and while producing a lot of resin only adapts its thc production upwards 
very slowly indeed. Most of the varieties grown by us now are a mix of type 1 and type 2 plants mostly looking like type 
2 [high resin hash production]. They were originally made in the states! It gave plants that would finish early enough in 
the southern states. As people in the northern states found they could grow them just as well under HIDís newer more 
compact varieties were developed and I believe they were very potent from the samples i tried at the time, things like 
northern lights, bigbud and skunk#1. They were drawn from genetics grown in the south where there is real sun! Now 
this is a supposition, but all these earlier breeders used big metal halides and they do give off useful amounts of uv! I 
suspect these early varieties had a good proportion of thc in relation to cbd. In Holland at this time they had been using 
supplementary lighting under glass to grow tomatoes and flowers for a while using the lately developed son t plus type 
of sodium lamps! All the wonderful varieties were taken from the states and the seed industry started to develop in 
Holland and of course they took on board the local growing methods lots of small highbay sodium lamps but in rooms 
instead of under glass. In my opinion the quality has been going down ever since! I have tried nearly every thing grown 
in Holland, I have grown some of both yours and Vicks varieties and believe me they stand above any thing you can 
buy in the dam! I suspect this is because both of you use a mix of halide and sodium which doesn't happen in Holland. 
By the way this doesn't mean they cant be improved hehe. 
I donít know what Vic is doing but If I was him I would be subjecting my seedlings and breeding stock to uv the 
survivors having the most adapted genes, a fast track back to the high thc combinations. It is unlikely that there will be 
any type 3 genes in the mix and given a few generations hopefully he may have some killer combinations, but only time 
will answer this I look forward to seeing the results! Soul Iím no scientist nor geneticist, a gardener yes! I just like this 
plant a lot, Iíve grown it for over 30 years, Iím appalled at what has been happening in Holland breeding wise. To me it is 
down to you boutique growers to take it to another level! DP say in their catalogue that blueberry has been tested at 
19.5% thc, well that is all bullshit to me, do you know that the strongest Colombian ever seized by your government 
tested 9.7% thc. Iíve smoked both and to me the bb wouldn't be in the running! All the best Ot1.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

**for safe measure, ill still adhere to the 12/12 regimen just to maintain consistency


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 1844827

**those are some nice #s


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nikola Tesla - The Forgotten Father of Today & Tomorrow*
*Plasma International works with high frequencies and high voltages, and thus we are frequently referencing the theories of the original &#8220;mad scientist&#8221; Nikola Tesla and the thoughts of his best friend, Mark Twain.
*










The life and work of Nikola Tesla is in the focus of interest above all for his ingenuity and contribution to world science and engineering. Had the alternating electric current system been the only thing he ever invented, the name of Nikola Tesla would still remain permanently inscribed on the list of the most renowned people whose work has been of pivotal importance for the development of civilization. 
Moreover, knowing that Tesla invented or theoretically anticipated almost all technical devices people are using today, with which he helped usher in the Second Industrial Revolution, his role becomes immeasurable. 
Tesla wrote more than 1800 patents, most now &#8220;missing&#8221;. See 135 Tesla patents. Tesla gave us alternating current and the first hydro-electric dam powered from Niagara Falls When Nikola Tesla discovered the electron, he wrote to J.J. Thomson in 1891 saying his experiments prove the existence of charged particles ("small charged balls"). After Tesla died in 1943 the Supreme Court of the USA overturned Marconi's patent of modern radio in favour of Nikola Tesla. The Truth.
















_*&#8220;Any intelligent fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius and a lot of courage to move in the opposite direction&#8221;.*_ 
That was a quote from Albert Einstein pictured here with Tesla. Tesla had nothing but contempt for the "physics" of Einstein. He absolutely believed in the ether and the possibility of taking electricity out of this ether without splitting the atom and causing dangerous radiation. Tesla didn't think about splitting these atoms to obtain enormous power in such a potentially hazardous manner. 
He knew that his system of wireless transmission harnessed to Niagara Falls was a safe template to be copied again and again to provide all the safe, clean power that was necessary to run the modern industrial world. 
At the beginning of the war, the US government desperately searched for a way to detect German submarines. Thomas Edison was put in charge of the search and when Tesla proposed the use of energy waves ( what we know today as radar) to detect these ships, Edison rejected Tesla's idea as completely ludicrous. 

*A Few of Tesla&#8217;s Inventions:
*1. Tesla Coil & auto ignition system
2. AC induction engine (no carbon brushes)
3. Solar powered engines
4. Transmitting Power without Wires (called WiTriciity in 2007)
5. Seeing by Telephone and wirelessly (TV & Radio)
6. A Means of Employing Electricity as a Fertiliser
7. Fluorescent Lighting & neon lights.
8. Specialized lighting and a precursor to the X-ray machine
9. Vertical Take Off and Landing (VTOL) aircraft
10. Terrestrial Stationary Waves
11. Robotics 
12. Meters
13. Valvular Conduit
14. Earthquake Machine
15. Magnifying transmitter
16. Laser
17. Death Rays
18. Thermo-Electric Power
19. X-Ray machine
20. Radar
21. Electrotherapeutics and Biotronics
22. Computing Logic Circuits/Remote Control/Communications
23. Bladeless Turbine
24. Solar Tower










*Worlds First Hydro-Electric Powerhouse

*At Niagra Falls, Tesla was the first to successfully harness the mechanical energy of flowing water. Change it to electrical energy, and distribute it to distant homes and industries. His revolutionary model set the standard for hydroelectric power as we know it to day. Since his childhood, Tesla had dreamed of harnessing the power of the great natural wonder. And in late 1893, his dream became a reality, when Westinghouse was awarded the contract to create the powerhouse. It was the most likely power source for Tesla's wirelessly powered car.... think about that..
In the past NASA used a 12 mile long wire, it charged freely from the potential electricity in the area above the magnetosphere. Tesla knew this, and NASA used his research to launch STS 75.. The tether incident of STS 75 launched in 1997 proved the fact that electricity can be produced in abundance for free, unexpectedly it produced many, many more times the voltage than was originally expected, and calculated. All this power was free energy, the technology was theorized by the man of light himself, Nicola Tesla. 
"All matter comes from a primary substance, the luminiferous ether," stated Nikola Tesla. He sensed the universe was "composed of a symphony of alternating currents with the harmonies played on a vast range of octaves,". To explore the whole range of electrical vibration, he sensed, would bring him closer to an understanding of the cosmic symphony. Tesla understood that the cosmic symphony is resonance. Nothing exists in the Universe that does not have harmonic vibration.
Tesla Taps the Cosmos Tesla&#8217;s patents in this direction are based on alleged discovery by him that when cosmic rays or radiations are permitted to fall upon or impinge against an insulated conducting body P connected to one terminal of a condenser, such as C in Fig. 4, while the other terminal of the condenser is made by independent means to receive or carry away electricity, a current flows into the condenser so long as the insulated body P is exposed to such rays; so that an indefinite, yet measurable, accumulation of electrical energy in the condenser takes place. This energy, after a suitable time interval, during which the rays are allowed to act in the manner aforementioned, may manifest itself in a powerful discharge, which may be utilized for the operation or control of a mechanical or electrical device consisting of an instrument R, to be operated and a circuit-controlling device d *(Fig. 4)*.





​




Tesla bases his theory on the fact that the earth is negatively charged with electricity and he considers same to act as a vast reservoir of such a current. By the action of cosmic rays on the plate P there is an accumulation of electrical energy in the condenser C. A feeble current is flows continuously into the condenser and in a short time it becomes charged to a relatively high potential, even to the point of rupturing the dielectric. This accumulated charge can then, of course, be used to actuate any device desired. 
An illustration of a proposed form of apparatus which may be used in carrying out his discovery is referred to in *Fig.4*. 





Centre to Tesla&#8217;s Letterhead was the antenna of Tesla's "World's radio station" which he constructed in Long Island in the vicinity of New York, it testifies his farsightedness and ingenuity. His idea was that this station, build in 1900 should by remote wireless control transmit throughout the world not only the news but music and photographs as well. However, that great plan could not be carried out because when it was realised free unmetered energy could be made available to everyone Tesla&#8217;s funding was terminated and his tower was destroyed. In 1960 the International Commission for Electrical Engineering, at its session in Philadelphia decided that the unit of magnetic induction is to be universally called &#8220;*Tesla*". 























Tesla had a several friends including possibly only one scientist, Elmer Sperry and several non-scientific friends the closest of which was probably Mark Twain (Samuel Langhorne Clemens) pictured here with one of Tesla&#8217;s lamps in his laboratory. 
_The Problem Of Increasing Human Energy With Special References to the Harnessing of the Sun's Energy._

Electrotherapeutics - Nikola Tesla discovered that alternating currents of high frequency (10kHz or greater) could pass over the body without harm. In fact, levels of electrical energy that would prove fatal at a reduced frequency could be tolerated when the frequency was above l0kHz. During his lecture before the American Institute of Electrical Engineers (AIEE) at Columbia College on May 20, 1891, Tesla predicted that medical use would be made of this phenomenon. A year later, d'Arsonval independently reported similar observations on the physiological effects of high frequency currents before the Society of Biology in Paris. In early 1892, Tesla met d'Arsonval on a lecture tour of France where Tesla was pleasantly surprised to find that d'Arsonval used his oscillators to investigate the physiological effects of high frequency currents.
It is clear from Nikola Tesla's lectures and publications beginning in 1891 that he was the first to discover that radio frequency (rf) currents could be employed safely for therapeutic benefits, Tesla also suggested that rf currents could be used for other medical purposes--the sterilization of wounds, as an anesthesia, for stimulation of the skin, and to produce surgical incisions. As Patton H. McGinley, Ph.D., of the Emory Cancer Clinic has stated: History has not been kind to Tesla in the sense that the credit for all of the pioneering work in the field of electrotherapy has gone almost exclusively to d'Arsonval.

*Logic Circuits/Remote Control/Communications.* 

Tesla was a pathfinder in rf communication and communication theory. In the early 1890s, Tesla entertained the scientist and general public alike with his demonstrations of high frequency, high voltage experiments. This type of electricity was virtually unheard of, indeed, even unimaginable, before Tesla developed the Tesla coil and demonstrated it before the IEE at an 1891 lecture in London, England.
Tesla's experiments with high frequency, high voltage electricity continued throughout the decade. During this period, he invented several types of lights based on this unique power source. In fact, he utilized fluorescent lighting in his laboratory thirty years before it was to be in general use in industry. Perhaps it is because of these experiments, Tesla believed that wireless power was possible!
In 1898, at Madison Square Gardens he publicly demonstrated a remote control submersible boat. This clearly established that Tesla was a man years-decades-ahead of conventional science and technology! In this amazing feat of engineering, he incorporated the use AND gates (logic circuits), digital communication, electromechanical interfacing (robotics), and radio--all of which were virtually undeveloped (and unimaginable) at the time! Despite the Madison Square demonstration, the Navy turned its back on Tesla's invention at the time because it was too advanced for them to comprehend.
Wireless Transmission of Power
Tesla considered his crowning achievement to be the wireless transmission of power at Colorado Springs in 1899. In 1900, upon his return to New York, Century Magazine published Tesla's article, The Problem of Increasing Human Energy which was amply illustrated with photos from Tesla's Colorado Springs lab.




Tesla's work in Colorado Springs allowed him to return to New York to pursue the next phase of the wireless technology development... the construction of a full scale transmitter at Wardenclyffe on Long Island. To do this required immense amounts of money... money which Tesla did not have at the time. To get the money, Tesla approached the one person in New York who would have the sums necessary... J. Pierpont Morgan.















In The Problem of Increasing Human Energy, Tesla laid out his vision for the evolution of power production and the furtherance of mankind. It is quite a remarkable philosophical work in that it gives us deep insight to Tesla's thought formation processes. Perhaps when J.P. Morgan read this fine essay, he realized how dangerous Tesla was to the status quo and decided to fund Tesla's work in order to control the direction that Tesla's work took.
Unfortunately, Tesla's funds ran out halfway through the project and the Morgan interests refused to further fund Tesla's work. Tesla was forced into bankruptcy and his beloved Wardenclyffe tower was destroyed on the pretext of "national security!" Bankrupted and cut off from funds, Tesla nevertheless continued his work in a new field... mechanical engineering.
Means of Employing Electricity as a Fertiliser  
Not the least ingenious of Tesla's great schemes is was an invention to fertilise impoverished land by electricity. No longer would it be necessary for the farmer to spend half his year's receipts in purchasing fertilisers, he only had to buy an electric fertilizer machine of his own. Dumping a few loads of loose earth into the fertiliser machine, it comes out at the other end, ready to be spread over the surface of the impoverished ground, where it will insure for the following season the luxurious crop of the virgin soil. 















The explanation which Tesla gave of just why so simple a piece of work should be productive of such wonderful results is not difficult to comprehend. " Everyone knows," said Tesla, " that the constituent of a fertiliser which makes the ground productive is its nitrogen. Everybody knows also that nitrogen forms four-fifths of the volume of the atmosphere above that piece of unfertile land. This being the case it occurred to me: 'Where is the sense in the farmer buying expensive nitrogen when he has it free of cost at his own door? All the agriculturist needs is some method by which he can separate some of this nitrogen from the atmosphere above the ground and place it on the surface.' And it was to discover this means that I set to work." 
As far as the non-technical eye can perceive, the working model of the electric fertiliser consists of nothing but an upright copper cylinder with a removable top, with a spiral coil of wire running throughout the length of the cylinder. Through the bottom of the cylinder are two wires, which connect with a specially constructed dynamo. A quantity of loose earth, treated by a secret chemical preparation in liquid form, is shovelled into the cylinder, a high frequency electric current is passed through the confined atmosphere; the oxygen and hydrogen are thus expelled, and the nitrogen which remains is absorbed into the loose earth. There is thus produced as strong a fertiliser for a nominal price at home, rather than purchase at a large cost miles and miles away. 

*Tesla Bladeless Turbine* 
In an effort to return to profitability, Tesla developed a new type of bladeless pump and turbine that would have reduced the conventional pumps and turbines to the scrap heap. His initial work at the Watertown Power Station in New York indicated that his method could take advantage of the latent power of vaporization by using saturated steam. Later, he worked with Allis-Chalmers engineers in Milwaukee to develop the turbine. However, internal friction led to the disruption of the project and it was abandoned. Scientists today continue to scour through his notes. Many of his far-flung theories are just now being proven by our top scientists. For example, Tesla&#8217;s bladeless disk turbine engine, when coupled with modern materials, is proving to be the most efficient motor ever designed. 










Teslas 1901 patented experiments with cryogenic liquids and electricity provide the foundation for modern superconductors. He talked about experiments that suggested particles with fractional charges of an electron - something that scientists in 1977 finally discovered - quarks!
When Albert Einstein turned the world upside down with his theory of relativity, the only one who opposed him was Tesla. According to Tesla, Einstein&#8217;s relativity wasn&#8217;t sufficiently relative. He proved to Einstein that he could create velocities that are much greater than the speed of light. He considered Constant C the basis, and not the fastest velocity in the universe. 

*HAARP*
There are three things to think about Tesla when talking about this particular project. The first ... we should think of Tesla every time we look at a microwave oven; again the radiation frequency of the microwave oven and *the concept of the microwave oven was Tesla's*.
The second thing is, it is a frequency transformer. Tesla, with the Tesla coil, changes one frequency to another frequency. What we are doing up there, we're taking at 5 megahertz a frequency which radiates in the ground and we transform it into 1 hertz, 5 hertz, 10 hertz, or whatever it is. So we have really a frequency transformer similar to what Tesla was thinking. Third, and most important, once we create the waves they propagate exactly the way Tesla conceived it through the earth ionosphere waveguide. [SIZE=-7]Source: Selections from an interview with Dr. Dennis Papadopoulos Professor of Physics, University of Maryland Senior Science Advisor, H.A.A.R.P (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program)[/SIZE] 
Tesla was one of the world's most original and greatest inventors and thinkers, but because he was so original and out of his time, his genius was mistaken for insanity and science fiction. Tesla technology is still promising, it continues to run up against a wall of "organized opposition". Tesla was a &#8220;true&#8221; inventor in that he did not merely improve on existing technology, but instead he had a tendency to create entire new industries with his radical ideas. Although much of Tesla's work remains to be reconstructed, he will at least be an active topic of discussion well into the 21st century.

Tesla Patents »


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ancient Sulphur Lights

**If a torch is made of sulphur mixed with lime, the fire will not diminish after being plunged into water.* 
Such torches were used by the ancient Romans. The torch is a common emblem of enlightenment as well as hope. Thus the Statue of Liberty, actually "Liberty Enlightening the World", lifts her torch. Crossed reversed torches were signs of mourning that appear on Greek and Roman funerary monuments, a torch pointed downwards symbolizes death, while a torch held up symbolizes life, Truth and the regenerative power of flame.
*Trithemius a German monk's 500-year-old mystery solved*
Trithemius is the latinised name of Johann Zeller from Trittenheim, or Johann von Trittenheim as he called himself. Almost 500 years after Trithemius set down his pen, a German professor at La Roche College, Thomas Ernst, unlocked his secrets.
The encryption technique Trithemius employed is an early, primitive version of what would centuries later beget the Enigma machine, the ingenious device that Germany used during World War II to encrypt messages and the Allies famously used to read those messages.
*Ever Burning Lights ascribed to Johannes Trithemius *
Two eternal unquenchable burning temporal lights of Mr Trittemio Abbot at Sponheim, described by the hande of Bartholomeus Korndorffer.
Two unquenchable eternal lights are founder and to be seen hearin, which I Bartholomeus Korndorffer have written of a disciple of Mr Trittemius Abbot of Sponheim, which did affirme with an oath that they were never published nor opened before, only that his Mr the Abbot had bestowed one of them unto a great potentat. this famous Maus Trittemius, which lived in time of the great Imperiour Maximilian the first, and none like unto him was to be founde in his age, hath done much good with his artes, not mingled with divilish worcke, as some malicious men doe accuse his, butt he did knowe all what was done in the world of what he desireth by the starres of ministerie, he hath also tolde of things to come manie times. Once as was travaling, came to S. Moritz, and found an acquaintance to whome I spoke, he was glad to see mee, he invited mee to dinner, and another named servatius Hohel, which had been with the Abbot at Sponheim and served him 12 years. He was vere civill, yet sometime he spoke a word of this arte. Now as wee came together, and dinner beying past Mr Hohell desireth mee to goe with him to his chammer, which i did discoursing of diverse matter of artes and seying he was an antient man, I desired to leave him allone to his studie butt he would not left mee, and bespoke a meale by his hostess, which wee two did take in his chammer. Mr Hohel did bestowe uppon mee that time, the handwriting of Mr Trittemius whearin thease two incombustible lights were wrytten, and some magick peeces, which I did trye 7 prouve affterwards & founde them to be vere true & right. Mr Hohel tolde mee also that his Mr Trithemius had bestowed one of those lights unto this great potentat the Emperour Maximilian, and placed it in a glass in his chammer, which the sayd potentat had keept vere well, and many had seen the lightning thereof. After that a sickness aryseth that the Emperour did departe from that place, & came not to this place again in 20 years: but as he came theather at the least, Mr Trittemius beying dead long before, he remembered this light & went presently to see it, which was found theare with all tokens unquenchable as Mr Trittemius had lefft it, & the people of that castel tolde the Emperor that they had seene continually a lightning in that place, licke a lampe in a church. Wherefore this Emperour lefft the light years still burning wheare it shall surne still at this daye, which is a great secret in this worlde. the Emperour Maximilian hath given 6000 crownes for those temporall everlasting lights. 













*Hearuppon followeth the process & practica

*Take 4 unces of sulphur, & so much of calcyned alume, bruise them together, put it into an earthen sublimatorie, place it into a coale fier, well lited, let the sulphur ascend through the Alume, and in 8 houres is it prepared.
Thearof take at the lesse 2 1/2 unces, and one unce of good christallick venetian porras, bruse them two small togeather, put it into a flat glasse that it may lye flatly, poure uppon it a stronge sharpe 4 times distilled spirit of wine uppon it, & extracte it in ashes sofftly to the oyle, poure it uppon again, extracte it to the oyle, poure it uppon again & drawe it of agayne; take a litle of the sulphure, laye it uppon a red hott copper plate, and when it floweth like wax without smoking then is it prepared, if not then must thou extract theareof more of the spirit of wine, till it sustineth the proove & it  is prepared.










Nowe take alumephume, make therof a top not as long as a little finger, and halfe as thicke, foulde it about with whyte silke, put it thus whole into a venetian little glasse, & joyne thearunto of the prepared sulphure, place it a day & night in hott sande, that the top be continually in the sulphur. Nowe take the top thearout, and put it into such a glasse, that the top looke out a little, adde thearunto of the prepared incombustible chyburals, place the glasse into hott sand till the sulphure melteth, and cleaveth beneath and upward about the top, that it be seene but a little above, kindle the top with a common light, & it beginneth to burne presently, and the sulphure remaineth flowing, take the light and place it wheare you wilt, and it burneth continually for ever.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

*




* 
Bright future &#8211; Clive Wing basks in his plasma light 



*Clive&#8217;s hands make green lights work*


9:40pm Wednesday 5th August 2009

Print
Email
Comments(1)
 CLIVE Wing believes the eco lighting system he developed in his back room could become the first major environmentally friendly find of the 21st century Clive, of Southbourne Grove, Westcliff has spent five years tinkering with a new light source, which he says is capable of shining brightly across the whole world.
He claims his Sulphur Plasma Light is the most natural source of unnatural illumination on the planet, using less power than a conventional household bulb, at a fraction of the cost.
The 47-year-old believes his find can also improve working conditions in medical, mining and maritime operations and, most importantly help end starvation and improve productivity in human beings &#8220;The Sulphur Plasma Light can improve the quality of life for everybody around the world,&#8221; says Clive.
Clive didn&#8217;t invent the light, but developed an old piece of technology in his back room, which is a chaotic jumble of design drawings, lighting tubes and lamps.
&#8220;It was originally developed by an American scientist,&#8221; explains Clive, who happily admits his experimentation has caused him numerous electric shocks. &#8220;But he failed to review the patent, which allowed me to develop it further.
&#8220;I stumbled across the light on the internet when I found pictures of a crop growing in a dark underground complex in America.
&#8220;I always had a keen interest in lighting and couldn&#8217;t believe what I was seeing. I&#8217;d never heard of a light powerful enough to do this.
&#8220;I started trying to track the light down and a contact of mine in China sourced the only Sulphur Plasma Light bulb in existence.
&#8220;The bulb was fine, but didn&#8217;t have a power source so I started experimenting with ways of igniting it. Eventually, I took a microwave oven apart and fired microwaves into the bulb.
&#8220;It did the trick, lit up and threw out the most pure white light I have ever seen. It really was amazing. I had the light source, now I just needed to build a machine and cooling system which could harness its power.&#8221;
Clive constructed an operational cabinet for the bulb, first from wood and then from metal, before placing it on the internet and receiving excited feedback from top scientists across the globe.
&#8220;I had e-mails from Russia, America, Korea and Sweden. They couldn&#8217;t believe what they were seeing because of the long term implications of the light,&#8221; he adds.
&#8220;This device produces a natural light. It is an illumination engine which can inject light into a tube above a swimming pool, or a lamp above an operating theatre.
&#8220;It is the purest and brightest light on the planet, a mini sun on Earth which radiates all colours of the spectrum through its beam.
&#8220;Most importantly, it is environmentally friendly. The bulb is biodegradable and can be thrown straight on the garden as a fertiliser once it is spent.&#8221;
Clive claims the light offers massive benefits for the populations of all continents. &#8220;The applications are huge,&#8221; he says. &#8220;Take crops. You could grow bananas in a warehouse in the middle of London under this light.
&#8220;But more importantly it is a cheaper source of power which lasts longer, meaning it would have major benefits in poorer countries.
&#8220;Studies have been made into its benefits. On tests using cucumbers, corn, cabbage and carrots the vegetable yield showed an increase of up to a third, using half the electricity in the process, which is economically and environmentally impressive.&#8221;
Clive also claims the light could have uplifting benefits in offices and educational centres.
&#8220;The lighting we have at the moment, in buildings and on the streets, is so inferior it&#8217;s a wonder we&#8217;re not walking around and bumping into each other,&#8221; smiles the former Marconi employee.
&#8220;Sulphur plasma illumination operates in the full spectrum of colours, suppressing melatonins in our bodies which make us sleepy.&#8221;
So why hasn&#8217;t Clive taken his lamp, which in its flimsy metallic casing currently looks like something out of a low budget Seventies sci-fi film, on to Dragon&#8217;s Den?
&#8220;It&#8217;s too public and they don&#8217;t have enough money,&#8221; he laughs. &#8220;We&#8217;ve had a few sniffs and there are talks ongoing, but what I am really looking for is an investor to take it to the next stage.
&#8220;At the moment it costs £2,000 to build one unit. But if I could get £400,000 it would enable me to create a template for mass production and bring the unit cost down to about £100.&#8221;


----------



## Illumination (Oct 18, 2011)

been waiting for dependability and cost to come down...but aside from low far red and NO uvb it appears very promising


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> been waiting for dependability and cost to come down...but aside from low far red and NO uvb it appears very promising


**might just go with the rigs w/ luxim bulbs.. the uvb thing can be fixed  ..tho prices are a bit absurd


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

*RE.POST*


_Journal of Integrative Biosciences_ *3*(1):57-65. 21 Nov. 2008.
Special Issue on Hairy Roots (A. Lorence and F. Medina-Bolivar, co-editors)
© 2008 by Arkansas State University





*Hairy Roots: *​ 
*From High-Value Metabolite Production to Phytoremediation*​ 


Walter Suza1, Rodney Shea Harris1 and Argelia Lorence1, 2*​ 

1Arkansas Biosciences Institute, and 2Department of Chemistry and Physics, 
Arkansas State University, P.O. Box 639, State University, AR 72467, USA. 
* Corresponding author; email: [email protected]​ 

*Keywords*: phytoremediation, hairy roots, environmental cleanup​ 





*ABSTRACT*

*Environmental pollution is a global concern that is threatening the well-being of all life forms including humans. The cost of cleaning up contaminated sites is high and phytoremediation, the use of plants for removal of environmental pollutants, offers an attractive option due to its low cost and safety of implementation. The hairy roots technology has potential to become an excellent platform for studying numerous aspects encompassing phytoremediation. This is because hairy roots can be grown in large mass in culture media in a controlled environment and can therefore be subjected to various physiological assays. Also, these transformed roots are amenable to genetic manipulation and may facilitate the characterization of genes that influence the phytoremediation capacity of plants. This idea is well supported by the recent success in the development of transgenic plants for use in phytoremediation. Thus, hairy roots offer a good opportunity for the initial assessment of transgene efficacy in phytoremediation. Also, in the near future, hairy roots might be developed into initial screens for plants with enhanced capacity for phytoremediation. This review highlights the recent advances in the use of hairyroots to assess plants for their potential in removing important water and soil pollutants such as metals, explosives, radionuclides, insecticides, and antibiotics.*


*Environmental pollution is a global concern*
Environmental pollution is a global problem that affects both the developing and developed countries (Suresh and Ravishankar, 2004). To a large extent, both human and natural processes contribute to environmental pollution and contaminants are commonly classified as either organic or inorganic. Organic contaminants are a result of human activities including oil spills, military explosives, agriculture, fuel production, and wood treatment (Pilon-Smits, 2005). Common organic pollutants such as trichloroethylene (TCE), herbicides such as atrazine, explosives such as trinitrotoluene, petrochemicals such as benzene, toluene, polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons, polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs), and the fuel additive methyl _tert_-butyl ether may contaminate soils and water (Xingmao and Burken, 2003; Pilon-Smits, 2005; Rentz et al., 2005; Suresh et al., 2005; González et al., 2006). In general, inorganic contaminants originate from either natural processes of soil weathering or human activities including agriculture and mining (Pilon-Smits, 2005). Subsequently, both natural and human activities may promote the release of heavy metals e.g. manganese, lead, copper, zinc, molybdenum, mercury, and nickel into soils and water posing a health threat to livestock and human populations (Nedelkoska and Doran, 2000a). For example, mercury is an important health concern to populations that rely heavily on the consumption of fish as a protein source (Hajeb et al., 2008 ), and to a large extent all global water bodies face the threat of mercury contamination (Harris et al., 2007). 

*Plants are used to remove environmental contaminants*

The health consequences due to environmental pollution are dire and the cost of cleaning up contaminated sites is high (Kuiper et al., 2004; Doty, 200. Therefore, the use of plants to absorb, stabilize and degrade contaminants, collectively referred to as phytoremediation, is gaining acceptance as a more cost-effective alternative to other cleanup approaches. Phytoremediation is a technology that has been extensively reviewed (for recent reviews see Suresh and Ravishankar, 2004; Pilon-Smits 2005, and Doty, 200. Our intention here is not to duplicate the efforts of the experts in the field, but instead we will concentrate this review on the potential of hairy roots as a powerful tool to study the phytoremediation capacity of plants.

The process of contaminant extraction by plants and the subsequent fates of the contaminant are described in Figure 1. Plant roots may act as a conduit for the absorption of a contaminant which is then translocated through the vascular system and concentrated in plant harvestable tissues in a process called phytoextraction (Doty, 200. In addition, roots may provide a haven for microbial growth by secreting exudates that in turn act as a source of nutrition for the microbes and also serve as important cues for enhancing plant-microbe interactions (Bais et al., 2006). The resulting rhizospheric interactions may enhance the biodegradation of organic contaminants in a process referred to as phytostimulation (Pilon-Smits, 2005 and references therein). Prior and after entering the plant via the root system, the contaminant may become target for degradation by either secreted or internal plant enzymes in a process called phytodegradation (Boominathan et al., 2004; Doty, 200. The phytoremediation of some organic contaminants (e.g. TCE) is influenced by its concentration and the rate of transpiration, and TCE may be released from the plant through volatilization (Xingmao and Burken, 2003). Thus, in phytoremediation plants are used to facilitate optimum conditions for microbial break down of contaminants and to extract contaminants which may be metabolized or sequestered inside the plant (Boominathan et al., 2004; Tamaoki et al., 2005). Even though the rate of detoxification of organic contaminants in plant tissue is slow (Van Aken, 200, the rising costs of physicochemical cleanup methods of contaminated sites makes phytoremediation a more attractive alternative (Doty, 2008 and references therein).

In order to mitigate the downward-migration of contaminants to the below-ground water reservoirs and lateral movement of contaminants via runoff and wind erosion, fast-transpiring trees e.g. poplar (_Populus_ sp.) are grown together with grasses resulting in phytostabilization of contaminants (Pilon-Smits, 2005). Therefore, in phytoremediation, plants provide dual benefits; they play the role of providing optimum conditions for root colonizing bacteria and also provide a simple and cost-effective way of extracting contaminants (Suresh and Ravishankar, 2004). Since roots are the primary contact between plant tissues and contaminants in the soil or water they provide a key point for assessment of the phytoremediation potential of a particular plant species. The underground portion of a plant system where roots are in contact with the micro biota is referred to as the rhizosphere (Walker et al., 2003) and the interaction among plant, microbes and mycorrhizal colonies is regulated to a large extent by root exudates (Walker et al., 2003; Bais et al., 2006). To that regard, root exudates are an essential component for pollutant degradation by microbes in the rhizosphere, and rhizosphere processes are thought to be essential for facilitating the uptake of contaminants by plants (Rentz et al., 2005). Therefore, the root environment and interactions among roots and microorganisms are key aspects to consider in phytoremediation (Barea et al., 2005).




*Figure 1.* Uptake and metabolism of environmental contaminants by plants: Contaminants can be absorbed by roots and foliage, transformed and degraded _in planta_, or volatilized into the atmosphere; rhizosphere interactions may also contribute to extraction and degradation of contaminants during phytoremediation. Hairy roots are a powerful tool to study various key processes that impact the overall phytoremediation capacity of plants, i.e. the rate of pollutant degradation, extraction, or stabilization. Hairy roots can also be used to study how root exudates may stimulate the degradation of particular contaminants.



*Hairy roots biotechnology for valuable metabolite production *

Hairy roots are fine fibrous structures that are formed on plant tissues infected by _Agrobacterium rhizogenes_, a soil bacterium responsible for the root mat disease (Georgiev et al., 2007; Veena and Taylor, 2007). After infecting the cells, _A. rhizogenes_ stably transfers several of its genes to the plant genome resulting in physiologic changes in the host cell leading to enhanced growth in hormone-free media (Srivastava and Srivastava, 2007). The observed changes in root physiology and morphology are associated with the transfer of a cluster of genes from the _A. rhizogenes_ large Ri (root-inducing) plasmid into the plant genome. The symptoms observed with _A. rhizogenes_ infection may suggest that the transformed cells have been rendered more sensitive to auxin without altering the production of these plant hormones (McAfee et al., 1993; Srivastava and Srivastava, 2007).

Humankind has tapped into the plant natural products reservoir not only for nutritional needs, but also for medicinal and aesthetic purposes (Srivastava and Srivastava, 2007). However, to a high degree most valuable plant natural products are produced in small amounts from specialized metabolic pathways that fluctuate with respect to environmental conditions. The versatility of the hairy roots system has allowed the development of platforms for the production of high-value natural products, at times in scaled up bioreactors (Georgiev et al., 2007; Cuello and Yue, 2008; Villarreal et al., 2008; Weathers et al., 200. In addition, the inherent characteristics of hairy roots including their fast growth, genetic stability, short doubling time, and ability to produce a broad range of metabolites similar to wild type make this system a powerful tool for metabolic engineering (Veena and Taylor, 2007). In combination with transgenic approaches, the capacity of hairy roots metabolism can be manipulated for the enhancement of _de novo_ synthesis of high value phytochemicals (Guillon et al., 2006).


*Hairy roots technology offers important advantages for phytoremediation studies*

Hairy roots offer several advantages for use in phytoremediation studies, these include: their ability to grow rapidly in microbe-free conditions, providing a greater surface area of contact between contaminant and tissue, and they are genetically and metabolically more stable in comparison to wild type (Gujarathi et al., 2005; Georgiev et al., 2007). Hairy roots are also amenable to genetic transformation, making gene transfer and characterization possible in a system that may pose minimum health or environmental concerns. Another advantage of using hairy roots for studying phytoremediation is their ability to produce large quantities of exudates which are composed of enzymes and some metal chelating compounds that may detoxify or sequester harmful organic and inorganic contaminants (Gujarathi et al., 2005; Bais et al., 2006; Doty, 200. As shown in Table 1, hairy roots have been used to assess the potential of several plant species to remove contaminants from the environment. For example, the hairy root cultures of black nightshade (_Solanum nigrum_) may metabolize and remove PCBs from solutions spiked with PCB congeners (Macková et al., 1997a,b; Ku&#269;erova et al., 2000; Rezek et al., 2007). Also, by studying the rates of removal and the fate of contaminants such as the explosives hexahydro-1,3-5-trinitro-1,3-5-triazine (RDX) and octahydro-1,3,5,7-tetranitro-1,3,5,7-tetrazocine (HMX), Badhra et al. (2001) discovered that periwinkle (_Catharanthus roseus)_ hairy roots have an &#8220;intrinsic ability&#8221; to remove these molecules from the medium. RDX and HMX are the two most common pollutants found in military sites where explosives are commonly tested (Pilon-Smits, 2005). 

Recently, hairy roots have been used to test plants for their ability to tolerate high levels of phenols (de Araujo et al., 2002). Phenols are commonly used in various agricultural applications or released from coal and petroleum refining activities, and they pose a threat to human health (de Araujo et al., 2002; Agostini et al., 2003; Coniglio et al., 200. In hairy roots of carrot (_Daucus carota_) and other plant species the role of peroxidase enzymes might be the key factor in the removal of phenol and chlorophenols from the culture medium (Agostini et al., 2003; González et al., 2006; de Araujo et al., 2006; Singh et al., 2006; Coniglio et al., 200. Also, the inherent activity of peroxidases in hairy roots of rapeseed (_Brassica napus)_ was associated with the effective removal of 2,4-dichlorophenol and phenol from the medium for several cycles and the removal process was enhanced by exogenously-applied hydrogen peroxide (Agostini et al., 2003; Coniglio et al., 200. It appears that other plants use additional mechanisms to remove phenol. For instance, cells of carrot, kangaroo apple (_Solanum aviculare) _and sweet potato (_Ipomoea batatas_) hairy roots are able to incorporate and conjugate phenolic compounds with polar cellular materials (possibly sugars and proteins) as well as with insoluble materials such as cell walls and membranes (de Araujo et al., 2006). 

To a greater extent, the ability of plants to metabolize contaminants will depend on the biochemical characteristics of metabolizing enzymes and other protective mechanisms that may prolong tissue survival. Indeed, results from a comparative study of peroxidase enzymes from hairy roots of carrots, sweet potato and kangaroo apple demonstrated an inter-specific variation in the preference for phenol and chlorophenol among peroxidases (de Araujo et al., 2004). Also, peroxidase isozymes involved in phenol removal within a species may show variation in substrate preference and catalytic efficiency of phenol metabolism (Coniglio et al., 200. It is noteworthy that, these studies are important in establishing an understanding of the enzymatic mechanisms of contaminant degradation for the selection of candidate enzymes that might be produced in large amounts and used as catalysts for contaminant break down (González et al., 2006). 

An inspiring study by Eapen et al. (2003) demonstrated that hairy roots of the Indian mustard (_B. juncea_) and _Chenopodium amaranticolor_ could remove uranium from solutions and could withstand high concentrations of this radionuclide for days. It is encouraging to imagine that in the near future it may become possible to use plants to cleanup sites contaminated with radioactive waste and alleviate the devastating environmental problems that may arise through uranium contamination of soils and water (Gavrilkescu et al., 200. 

The uptake of metals and their distribution in plant tissues are both important aspects governing the capacity of plants to remove heavy metals from the soil. Hairy roots have demonstrated that they can be used as a means for screening a wide variety of plant species for their capacity to extract and sequester metals (Nedelkoska and Doran, 2000a). A comparative assessment of nickel tolerance between hairy roots and whole plants revealed that the translocation of nickel to above ground shoots may not be required for nickel tolerance and hyperaccumulation in certain species of _Alyssum _(Nedelkoska and Doran, 2001). This suggests that nickel tolerance may be conferred by a reduced oxidative damage of hairy roots tissue due to enhanced catalase activity (Boominathan and Doran, 2002). Therefore, additional mechanisms to metal translocation and accumulation in shoots of hyperaccumulators may play a significant role in heavy metal tolerance. Indeed, using hairy roots, Boominathan and Doran (2003a) demonstrated that cadmium was extracted by alpine pennygrass_ (Thlaspi caerulescens)_ and accumulated in high levels in complexes with organic acids inside the cell walls.




*Table 1. *Phytoremediation of various environmental pollutants by hairy root cultures as tools to study the uptake and degradation of xenobiotics 
*Plant species*
*Model pollutant*
*Reference*
Black nightshade (_Solanum nigrum_)
Alpine pennygrass_ (Thlaspi caerulescens)_
PCBs
Cadmium
Macková et al. (1997a; b)
Nedelkoska and Doran (2000b)
_Alyssum_ sp.
Nickel
Nedelkoska and Doran (2001)
Periwinkle (_Catharanthus roseus_)
RDX and HMX
Bhadra et al. (2001)
Carrot (_Daucus carota_)
Phenol and chloroderivatives
de Araujo et al. (2002)
Wild mustard (_Alyssum bertolonii_) and
alpine pennygrass (_T. caerulescens_)
Nickel, and cadmium

Boominathan and Doran (2002)

Deadly nightshade (_Atropa belladonna_)
TCE
Banerjee et al. (2002)
_Rapeseed (Brassica napus)_
2,4-Dichlorophenol
Agostini et al. (2003)
Indian mustard (_Brassica juncea_) and _Chenopodium amaranticolor_
Uranium
Eapen et al. (2003)

Indian mustard (_B. juncea) _andchicory_ (Cichorium intybus)_
DDT
Suresh et al. (2005)
Sunflower (_Helianthus annuus_)
Tetracycline and oxytetracycline
Gujarathi et al. (2005)
Tomato (_Lycopersicon esculentum_)
Phenols
Oller et al. (2005)
Carrot (_D. carota_), sweet potato (_Ipomoea batatas_), and kangaroo apple (_Solanum aviculare_)
Guaiacol, catechol, phenol, 2-chlorophenol, and 2,6-dichlorophenol
de Araujo et al. (2004; 2006)

Indian mustard (_B. juncea_)
Phenol
Singh et al. (2006)
Tomato (_L. esculentum_)
Phenol
Wevar-Oller et al. (2005); González et al. (2006)
_Rapeseed (B. napus)_
Phenol
Coniglio et al. (200
Yellow tuft_ (Alyssum murale)_
Nickel
Vinterhalter et al. (200



DDT= Dichloro-diphenyl-trichloroethane;, HMX=oxtahydro-1,3,5,7-tetranitro-1,3,5,7-tetrazocine; PCBs = polychlorinated biphenyls; RDX=hexahydro-1,3-5-trinitro-1,3-5-triazine; TCE=Trichloroethylene; 



Also, in another study, Boominathan and Doran (2003b) revealed that an inherent high catalase activity may play an important role in cadmium hyperaccumulation in _T. caerulescens _hairy roots_._ Therefore, the establishment of hairy root cultures for a variety of plant species might be a good strategy in studies of growth and heavy metal tolerance in plants (Nedelkoska and Doran, 2000b). Ultimately, the application of tissue culture technology may prove powerful in the regeneration of shoot cultures from hairy roots of selected species of plants with superior phytoremediation traits (Vinterhalter et al., 200.

It is important to monitor and limit the release of pesticides and antibiotics into the environment, and of equal importance is the identification of methods for cleanup in the case of contamination. Hairy roots of sunflower (_Helianthus_ _annuus_) are effective in extracting and metabolizing antibiotics including tetracycline and oxytetracycline through a process that is thought to involve reactive oxygen intermediates (Gujarathi and Linden, 2005). There is controversy regarding the continuous use of the insecticide DDT to combat mosquitoes that spread malaria in developing countries (Sadasivaiah et al., 2007) even though some studies suggest that DDT might have negative health effects on human health (Hatcher et al., 200. Hairy roots of chicory_ (Cichorium intybus) _and Indian mustard (_Brassica juncea) _have been used to study their potential in removing DDT from contaminated sites (Suresh et al., 2005). Interestingly, _C. intybus_ and _B. juncea_ might produce enzymes that degrade DDT (Suresh et al., 2005), thus offering a promising possibility for the characterization of these enzyme(s) and for similar studies to be done in other plant species. 

The expression of heterologous proteins in hairy roots has successfully been done (Banerjee et al., 2002). Such an approach was used to express a mammalian cytochrome P450 enzyme in deadly nightshade _(Atropa belladonna)_ and the transgenic plants were able to metabolize the environmental pollutant TCE (Bernejee et al., 2002). Five years later, Doty et al. (2007) were successful in transforming poplar (_Populus tremula_ x _Populus alba_) with this mammalian enzyme to generate plants with a superior capacity to remove various organic pollutants from hydroponic solutions and air. Of the several lines transformed with the mammalian enzyme, line 78 metabolized TCE a hundred-fold more than non-transgenic control trees (Doty et al., 2007). Also, others have used transgenic approaches that involved the over-expression of plant genes encoding contaminant metabolizing enzymes in hairy roots. For example, by over-expressing a tomato (_Lycopersicon esculentum_) _tpx1_ gene encoding a peroxidase in hairy roots, Wevar-Oller et al. (2005) generated roots with enhanced capacity of removing phenol from the medium. These studies demonstrated that transgenic approaches may be adopted to produce plants with novel and improved phytoremediation capacity (Van Aken, 200. Therefore, in the near future the use of transgenic hairy root systems may become more common in testing the efficacy of transgenes and the enzymes they encode for the removal of hazardous environmental pollutants.

All these studies demonstrate the power of using hairy roots in screening for candidate genes involved in the metabolism of environmental contaminants. Figure 2 illustrates a model of the mechanism(s) by which wild type or transgenic hairy root cells may metabolize environmental contaminants. It is noteworthy, however, that although the generation of transgenic plants with enhanced phytoremediation capacity might seem as a plausible solution, public skepticism and resistance to transgenic organisms might make this option less favorable for application in the near future. Alternatively, the selection of local plant species with enhanced phytoremediation capacity through hairy root screens may become more favorable and practical in the immediate future. 


*CONCLUSIONS AND FUTURE DIRECTIONS*

Hairy roots can be generated from many plant species by infecting them with _A. rhizogenes_. This technology has facilitated a more stable production of important medicinal and high-value products at times in scaled up bioreactors. The versatility of hairy roots makes this system more attractive for the assessment of various physiological aspects of plants. The problem of environmental pollution affects both local and global human populations and physicochemical technologies of environmental cleanup are costly. Therefore, the use of plants in phytoremediation is gaining more support. Plants have intrinsic abilities to extract and metabolize contaminants and their cooperation with soil microorganisms and endophytes, microbes that live inside plants, may enhance the removal of contaminants from the environment. However, it is conceivable that not all species will possess superior capacities to extract and metabolize pollutants. These valuable plant traits can be screened for using hairy root cultures. Thus, the initial selection of superior plant species for use in phytoremediation can begin in the laboratory followed by the actual growing and testing plants in the greenhouse and the field. As hairy roots are amenable to genetic transformation, transgenic approaches may be used to study candidate genes that affect pollutant removal. 







 



*Figure 2*. Metabolism of environmental contaminants by hairy root cells: *(A)* a cartoon depiction of a hairy root cell expressing contaminant metabolizing enzymes (white chevron and black pie) at basal levels;* (B)* environmental contaminants (red diamonds) may promote the production of reactive oxygen species (yellow pentagon), the enhanced production of ROS scavenging enzymes and antioxidants (white chevron), and/or contaminant metabolizing enzymes (black pie); *(C)* the expression of transgenes of animal or plant origin may also result in the enhanced production of contaminant metabolizing enzymes (blue chevron and orange pie) and phytoremediation capacity of plants.



Therefore, in the near future the hairy roots technology might be used more commonly in biotechnological efforts ranging from metabolite production to phytoremediation. Despite the large potential of hairy roots in phytoremediation studies, the ongoing challenge will be the actual translation of laboratory results to field applications. The lack of microbes in axenic hairy roots media may prevent our full appreciation of the benefits of the rhizospheric organisms that often enhance the uptake and breakdown of pollutants. Nevertheless, it is encouraging to witness the recent development of transgenic plants, poplar trees in particular, that promise to offer a tremendous impact on phytoremediation. In summary, hairy roots provide a promising tool in the field of phytoremediation but the work of environmental remediation has just begun. 


*ACKNOWLEDGMENTS*

Phytoremediation-related research at the Lorence Laboratory is funded by the Arkansas Biosciences Institute, the major research component of the Arkansas Tobacco Settlement Proceeds Act, and a sub-award (to AL) from the Arkansas IDeA Network of Biomedical Research Excellence (NIH-NCCR 5 P20 RR016460-05 to L Cornett). The authors thank C Ñopo and F Medina-Bolivar for providing the hairy root picture included in Figure 1.





*REFERENCES CITED*

Agostini E, Coniglio MS, Milrad SR, Tigier HA, Giulietti AM (2003) Phytoremediation of 2,4-dichlorophenol by _Brassica napus_ hairy root cultures. Biotechnol Appl Biochem 37: 139-144

Bais HP, Weir TL, Perry LG, Gilroy S, Vivanco JM (2006) The role of root exudates in rhizosphere interactions with plants and other organisms. Annu Rev Plant Biol 57: 233-266

Barea J, Pozo JM, Azcón R, Azcón-Aguilar C (2005) Microbial cooperation in the rhizosphere. J Expt Bot 56: 1761-1778

Bernejee S, Shang TQ, Wilson AM, Moore AL, Strand SE, Gordon MP, Doty SL (2002) Expression of functional mammalian P450 2E1 in hairy root cultures. Biotechnol Bioeng 77: 462-466

Bhadra R, Wayment DG, Williams RK, Barman SN, Stone MB, Hughes JB, Shanks JV (2001) Studies on plant-mediated fate of the explosives RDX and HMX. Chemosphere 44: 1259-1264

Boominathan R, Doran PM (2002) Ni-induced oxidative stress in roots of the Ni hyperaccumulator, _Alyssum bertolonii_. New Phytol 156: 205-215

 ADDIN EN.REFLIST Boominathan R, Doran PM (2003a) Cadmium tolerance and antioxidative defenses in hairy roots of the cadmium hyperaccumulator, _Thlaspi caerulescens_. Biotechnol Bioeng 83: 158-167

Boominathan R, Doran PM (2003b) Organic acid complexation, heavy metal distribution and the effect of ATPase inhibition in hairy roots of hyperaccumulator plant species. J Biotechnol 101: 131-146

Boominathan R, Saha-Chaudhury NM, Sahajwalla V, Doran PM (2004) Production of nickel bio-ore from hyperaccumulator plant biomass: applications in phytomining. Biotechnol Bioeng 86: 243-250

Coniglio MS, Busto VD, González PS, Medina MI, Milrad S, Agostini E (200 Application of _Brassica napus_ hairy root cultures for phenol removal from aqueous solutions. Chemosphere 72: 1035-1042

Cuello JL and Yue LC (200 Ebb-and-Flow Bioreactor Regime and Electrical Elicitation: Novel Strategies for Hairy Root Biochemical Production. Electronic J Integrative Biosciences, this issue

de Araujo BS, Charlwood VB, Pletsch M (2002) Tolerance and metabolism of phenol and chloroderivatives by hairy root cultures of _Daucus carota_ L. Environ Pollut 117: 329-335

de Araujo BS, de Oliveira JO, Machado SS, Pletsch M (2004) Comparative studies of peroxidases from hairy roots of _Daucus carota, Ipomea batatas_ and _Solanum aviculare_. Plant Sci 167: 1151-1157

de Araujo BS, Dec J, Bollag JM, Pletsch M (2006) Uptake and transformation of phenol and chlorophenols by hairy root cultures of _Daucus carota_, _Ipomoea batatas_ and _Solanum aviculare_. Chemosphere 63: 642-651

Doty SL, James CA, Moore AL, Vajzovic A, Singleton GL, Ma C, Khan Z, Xin G, Kang JW, Park JY, Meilan R, Strauss SH, Wilkerson J, Farin F, Strand SE (2007) Enhanced phytoremediation of volatile environmental pollutants with transgenic trees. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 104: 16816-16821

Doty SL (200 Enhancing phytoremediation through the use of transgenics and endophytes. New Phytol 179: 318-333.

Eapen S, Suseelan KN, Tivarekar S, Kotwal SA, Mitra R (2003) Potential for rhizofiltration of uranium using hairy root cultures of _Brassica juncea_ and _Chenopodium amaranticolor_. Environ Res 91: 127-133

Gavrilkescu M, Pavel LV, and Cretescu I (200 Characterization and remediation of soils contaminated with uranium. J Hazard Mater, doi:10.1016/j.hazmats.2008.07.103

Georgiev MI, Pavlov AI, Bley T (2007) Hairy root type plant in vitro systems as sources of bioactive substances. Appl Microbiol Biotechnol 74: 1175-1185
González PS, Capozucca CE, Tigier HA, Milrad SR, Agostini E (2006) Phytoremediation of phenol from wastewater, by peroxidases of tomato hairy root cultures. Enzyme Microbial Technol 39: 647-653

Guillon S, Trémeouillax-Guiller J, Pati PK, Rideau M, Gantet P (2006) Hairy root research: Recent scenario and exciting prospects. Curr Opin Plant Biol 9: 341-346

Gujarathi NP, Haney BJ, Park HJ, Wickramasinghe SR, Linden JC (2005) Hairy roots of _Helianthus annuus_: a model system to study phytoremediation of tetracycline and oxytetracycline. Biotechnol Prog 21: 775-780

Gujarathi NP, Linden JC (2005) Oxytetracycline inactivation by putative reactive oxygen species released to nutrient medium of _Helianthus annuus_ hairy root cultures. Biotechnol Bioeng 92: 393-402

Hajeb P, Selemat J, Ismail A, Abu Bakar F, Bakar J, Lioe HN (200 Hair mercury level of coastal communities in Malaysia: A linkage with fish consumption. Eur Food Res Technol 227: 1349-1355
Harris RC, Rudd JWM, Amyot M, Babiarz CL, Beaty KG, Blanchfield PJ, Bodaly RA, Branfireun BA, Gilmour CC, Graydon JA, Heyes A, Hintelmann H, Hurley JP, Kelly CA, Krabbenhoft DP, Lindberg SE, Mason RP, Paterson MJ, Podemski CL, Robinson A, Sandilands KA, Southworth GR, St. Louis VL, Tate MT (2007) Whole-ecosystem study shows rapid fish-mercury response to changes in mercury deposition. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 104: 16586-16591

Hatcher JM, Delea KC, Richardson JR, Pennell KD, Miller GW (200 Disruption of dopamine transport by DDT and its metabolites. Neurotoxicol 29: 682-690

Ku&#269;erova P, Macková M, Chromá L, Burkhard J, T&#345;íska J, Demnerová K, Macek T (2000) Metabolism of polychlorinated biphenyls by _Solanum nigrum_ hairy root clone SNC-90 and analysis of transformation products. Plant Soil 225: 109-115

Kuiper I, Lagendijk EL, Bloemberg GV, Lugtenberg BJ (2004) Rhizoremediation: a beneficial plant-microbe interaction. Mol Plant Microbe Interact 17: 6-15

Macková M, Macek T, Ku&#269;erová P, Burkhard J, Pazlarová J, Demnerová K (1997a) Degradation of polychlorinated biphenyls by hairy root culture of _Solanum nigrum_. Biotechnol Lett 19: 787-790

Macková M, Macek T, Ocenaskova J, Burkhard J, Demnerová K, Pazlarová J (1997b) Biodegradation of polychlorinated biphenyls by plant cells. Int Biodeterior Biodegrad 39: 317-325

McAfee BJ, White EE, Pelcher LE, Lapp MS (1993) Root Induction in pine (_Pinus_) and larch (_Larix_) sp. using _Agrobacterium rhizogenes_. Plant Cell Tissue Organ Cult 34: 53-62.

Nedelkoska TV, Doran PM (2000a) Characteristics of heavy metal uptake by plant species with potential for phytoremediation and phytomining. Minerals Eng 13: 549-561

Nedelkoska TV, Doran PM (2000b) Hyperaccumulation of cadmium by hairy roots of _Thlaspi caerulescens_. Biotechnol Bioeng 67: 607-615

Nedelkoska TV, Doran PM (2001) Hyperaccumulation of nickel by hairy roots of _Alyssum _species: Comparison with whole regenerated plants. Biotechnol Prog 17: 752-759

Pilon-Smits E (2005) Phyotoremediation. Annu Rev Plant Biol 56: 15-39

Rentz JA, Alvarez PJJ, Schnoor JL (2005) Benzo [_a_]pyrene co-metabolism in the presence of plant root extracts and exudates: Implications for phytoremediation. Environ Pollut 136: 477-484

Rezek J, Macek T, Macková M, T&#345;íska J (2007) Plant metabolites of polychlorinated biphenyls in hairy root culture of black nightshade _Solanum nigrum_ SNC-90. Chemosphere 69: 1221-1227

Sadasivaiah S, Tozan Y, Breman JG (2007) Dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethylyne (DDT) for indoor residual spraying in Africa: How can it be used for malaria control?. Am J Trop Med Hyg 77: 249-263

Singh S, Melo JS, Eapen S, D' Souza SF (2006) Phenol removal using _Brassica juncea_ hairy roots: Role of inherent peroxidase and H2O2. J Biotechnol 123: 43-49

Srivastava S, Srivastava AK (2007) Hairy root culture for mass-production of high-value secondary metabolites. Crit Rev Biotechnol 27: 29-43

Suresh B, Ravishankar GA (2004) Phytoremediation- a novel and promising approach for environmental clean-up. Crit Rev Biotechnol 24: 97-124

Suresh B, Sherkhane PD, Kale S, Eapen S, Ravishankar GA (2005) Uptake and degradation of DDT by hairy root cultures of _Cichorium intybus_ and _Brassica juncea_. Chemosphere 61: 1288-1292

Tamaoki M, Freeman JL, Pilon-Smits EAH (200 Cooperative ethylene and jasmonic acid signaling regulates selenite resistance in Arabidopsis. Plant Physiol 146: 1219-1230

Van Aken B (200 Transgenic plants for phytoremediation: helping nature to clean up environmental pollution. Trends Biotechnol 26: 225-227

Veena V, Taylor CG (2007) _Agrobacterium rhizogenes_: Recent developments and promising applications. In Vitro Cell Dev Biol 43: 383-403

Villarreal ML, Caspeta L, and Quintero-Ramirez R (200 From the Mayan highlands to the bioreactors: _In vitro_ tissue culture of the Mexican Medicinal plant _Solanum chrysotrichum. _Electronic J Integrative Biosciences, this issue

Vinterhalter B, Savi&#263; J, Plati&#353;a J, Raspor M, Ninkovi&#263; S, Miti&#263; N, Vinterhalter D (200 Nickel tolerance and hyperaccumulation in shoot cultures regenerated from hairy root cultures of _Alyssum murale_ Waldst et Kit. Plant Cell Tis Organ Cult 94: 299-303

Walker TS, Bais HP, Halligan KM (2003) Metabolic profiling of root exudates of _Arabidopsis thaliana_. J Agric Food Chem 51: 2548-2554

Weathers P, Liu C, Towler M, and Wyslouzil B (200 Mist reactors: Principle, comparison of various systems, and case studies. Electronic J Integrative Biosciences, this issue

Wevar-Oller AL, Agostini E, Talano MA, Capozucca C, Milrad SR, Tigier HA, Medina MI (2005) Overexpression of a basic peroxidase in transgenic tomato (_Lycopersicon esculentum_ Mill. cv. Pera) hairy roots increases phytoremediation of phenol. Plant Sci 169: 1102-1111


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

*Light Emitting Plasma &#8211; LIFI*






Luxim's lightweight Light Emitting Plasma Emitter.

Luxim Corporation in California has developed a solid state light emitting plasma &#8211; it uses metal halides and argon, not sulfur. It uses no electrodes and draws 266 watts. Their latest model, announced in February 2010, is the LIFI-STA-41-02. Luxim only produces the light unit. It is up to companies further down the &#8216;technological food chain&#8217; to develop specialized appliances for their specific market, such as TVs, theatrical lighting, healthcare, horticulture, etc. Crucially, the LIFI Plasma light was NOT invented to grow plants. The spectrum is still lacking a lot of red.
LUXIM is researching how to use different metal halides in the plasma cell in order to create a better spectrum for plant growth. Until they, or somebody else, figures this out, various companies in Europe and North America are experimenting with LEDs in an effort to correct the spectrum. However, whether this is actually possible or not remains a bone of considerable contention. One such example is Chameleon&#8482; Grow Systems in Florida. They have developed the Solar Genesis VI (due for release later this year) which houses two LIFI plasma units and banks of high output LEDs. Infrared (IR) radiation from the light is minimal.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

*Light  A Crash Course*







The human eye is most sensitive to a yellowish green color. But what seems 'bright' to us is not what plants respond best to. Photo credit: Chameleon Grow Systems.

In one sense, light can be thought of as electromagnetic radiation, like radio waves, microwaves waves, X rays and gamma radiation. What we refer to as visible light is simply the radiation that we can sense with our eyes. The average human eye will respond to wavelengths from about 380 to 750 nanometers. We perceive light as colors, with our maximum sensitivity at around 555 nm, in the green region of the optical spectrum. Light with a wavelength of 380-450 nm is perceived as violet. As the wavelengths become shorter it becomes ultraviolet (UV). At the other end of the visible light scale, wavelengths of 620-750 nm are perceived as red. As the wavelengths become longer (infrared) we perceive this electromagnetic radiation as heat, rather than light.
Light can also be conceived as a stream of light particles, called photons. One method to calculate the intensity of an artificial plant light source is to count the number of photons that hit a leaf per second. The unit for this calculation is micromoles per second (&#956;mol/sec). Some growers reference the Photosynthetic Photon Flux (PPF)  just the photons that are between 400 and 700 nm. This is clearly a more relevant way of measuring light intensity for plants than, say, lumens, but it should still only be treated as an indicator. When all has been said and done, were trying to establish the quantity of usable light that hits the leaves of our plants.
*Spectral Distribution*

The distribution of energy in the lamp on the frequency spectrum is called the Spectral Distribution. The Sun has a full, continuous spectrum  and thats what were aiming for too with our grow lights. The ideal grow light efficiently transforms electricity into the maximum amount of usable light energy (for the plants), with as little heat (infrared) as possible. Other factors to consider are lamp life and depreciation, and, of course, cost!
*Inverse Square Law*

Remember, if you double the distance between a leaf and your artificial light source, the amount of energy that hits the leaf is divided by FOUR. Stated another way, when you double the distance from the light source you lose 75% of the light energy from the light source. So when we talk about how much usable light a grow light puts out, we need to consider environmental factors too  namely heat! Experienced indoor growers shoot for a temperature of around 80-82°F around the canopy of their plants in a CO2 enriched environment, slightly less for atmospheric CO2 levels. Its important that we evaluate the potential of any grow light in the real world, and not just the isolated data of manufacturers technical specification charts.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

The Solar Genesis VI supplements two Luxim 266 watt LEP units with four banks of high power LEDs. Photo credit: Chameleon Grow Systems.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

*SunPulse® Pulse Start Metal Halide*

SunPulse® bulbs were specifically designed to produce the true photochemical reactions plants need to make the maximum amount of photosynthesis and produce the most chlorophyll. This is a very important point. SunPulse® bulbs were made for plants. They were designed by Gerald Garrison &#8211; and if that name sounds familiar, you may remember he was featured on the cover of Urban Garden Magazine 003 in relation to his indoor food production facilities in February 2009.
The original SunPulse® digital bulbs, the first digital bulbs to ever be introduced, are made in four unique Kelvin colors: 3k, 4k, 6.4k and 10k. The lamps&#8217; wattages range from 100 to 1000.


SunPulse Pulse Start Metal Halide Lamps were designed for specifically for plant growth.








Central to their lighting model is a photosynthesis delivery system which houses and rotates multiple lamps (of different Kelvin temperatures) over the plants, to provide full spectrum lighting. A lighting schedule is located on every bulb box which outlines when to use each particular bulb, as well as suggestions for those who aren&#8217;t budgeted for four bulbs per fixture.
SunPulse&#8217;s 1000w Commercial Grade bulbs were originally designed exclusively for commercial food production facilities, but are now being made available to growers everywhere for the first time. The Commercial Grade bulbs come in three proprietary colors: 2.8k (fruiting/flowering), 5.7k (full spectrum) and 10k (ripening). Commercial greenhouses around the world are already enjoying the benefits of the greater efficiencies and color rendering made possible by this series of bulbs. The Commercial Grade lamps&#8217; high-temperature tolerances, rugged design and top quality components are the perfect choice for full-scale production facilities and now are available for smaller producers as well.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

**this philips rig is gonna be on my wish list 


*Phillips HPS 400V*

Lumatek's new ballast will enable growers to run highly efficient 400V lamps on 230V power.






http://tinyurl.com/yjzx2dk 



Lumatek is in the process of developing a new 400V professional ballast that drives the professional Phillips HPS 400V lamp, but runs on normal 230V. Gavita, a leading European horticultural lighting company, has teamed up with Lumatek to develop and bring their products to the indoor gardening market. Industry insiders concur that this allegiance is great news for growers!
The 400V bulb, which is more efficient, performs more consistently and lasts longer &#8211; and it has an enhanced spectrum. Even better: it was built specifically to run on electronic ballasts.


----------



## irieie (Oct 19, 2011)

nice posts. this thread is quite the wealth of information. pretty soon it will need its own search engine.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

irieie said:


> nice posts. this thread is quite the wealth of information. pretty soon it will need its own search engine.


**rofl, but would be awesome .. cheers irie


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845136View attachment 1845135View attachment 1845134View attachment 1845133View attachment 1845132View attachment 1845131View attachment 1845130View attachment 1845129View attachment 1845127View attachment 1845126




View attachment 1845128
**11inch LB cut rooted just under 4days​


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845143

_..S-Class.. its not an everybody club _



_..cheers_​


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845144

_*9tails pheno.. coming soon..._ ​


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fk9Hgpu0EKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk9Hgpu0EKA&feature=related[/video]

..classic...hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845155


**sometimes i miss the kitchen.. hoping to take a refresher course @t CIA.. maybe....


View attachment 1845156
(hehe, my old sous chef buddy who got too stoned w/ me before class.... and we kept fucking up on the souffle... aahh... goodtimes)


----------



## 420forme (Oct 19, 2011)

Just found the sb100 and sb160 uvb solar bulbs, my chart doesn't show their uvb output because its says they aren't manufactured anymore, but u can get them. They just use a regular screw in fixture right? Also alot better then 10.0 Reptile bulbs right?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

420forme said:


> Just found the sb100 and sb160 uvb solar bulbs, my chart doesn't show their uvb output because its says they aren't manufactured anymore, but u can get them. They just use a regular screw in fixture right? Also alot better then 10.0 Reptile bulbs right?


**depends on the solar bulbs output, 10.0 is really what most ppl need to get a good reaction/result


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845241

**watching old seasons, gonna order the dvd set once S4 is done


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

i used to run kitchens in chicago went to culinary at johnson and wales.... funny i love good food ...my other spot in cali is just north of yountville and the french laundry gets s strong 20% of my income ... 
gonna hit koi while i am in la once my outdoors finish damn seed starts


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im a home cook not a resturant chef although i need a resturant oven as home cheapo fan ovens really suck, no moisture or temp control. Id compare my oven to one of those cheap nasty 18watt cfls basically. Really dissapointing for sourdoughs and indians but decent cooking equipment cost more than decent grow gear thesedays and i have no place to put a bread oven or tandoor oven in my flat unfortunatly. Cooking is like my second hobby after weed but no salt, fat or sugar if it can be helped. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> i used to run kitchens in chicago went to culinary at johnson and wales.... funny i love good food ...my other spot in cali is just north of yountville and the french laundry gets s strong 20% of my income ...
> gonna hit koi while i am in la once my outdoors finish damn seed starts


**ahh snaps, another munchie pro  sounds like your the one to chill w/ when i got that itch for some REAL food


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Im a home cook not a resturant chef although i need a resturant oven as home cheapo fan ovens really suck, no moisture or temp control. Id compare my oven to one of those cheap nasty 18watt cfls basically. Really dissapointing for sourdoughs and indians but decent cooking equipment cost more than decent grow gear thesedays and i have no place to put a bread oven or tandoor oven in my flat unfortunatly. Cooking is like my second hobby after weed but no salt, fat or sugar if it can be helped. Peace


**ditto, i gave up trying to cook @t home,.. the equipment is a must plus i got use to having someone else wash the dishes  hehehe


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

I am down I will be out there whenever this purple og decides Yo finish hehehe 

So Chech this sic link out to some CBD info; http://www.projectcbd.com/CBDiary.html#July27.11


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I am down I will be out there whenever this purple og decides Yo finish hehehe
> 
> So Chech this sic link out to some CBD info; http://www.projectcbd.com/CBDiary.html#July27.11


*July 27 Unicorn Sighting in Colorado*
A new CBD-rich strain, Unicorn, has been identified in Glenwood Springs, Colorado, at Green Medicine Wellness. Unicorn has a slightly higher ratio of CBD than THC. The strain was tested in May by Cannlabs (7.74CBD, 6.82 THC) and Full Spectrum Labs (9.45 CBD, 7.27 THC ) in Denver. Unicorn got its name for its "mythical quality" says the grower. The lineage of this strain hails from Eddy Lepp's Waldo haze clone (male) crossed with Old School New York Sour Diesel (female). The original hybrid was made 10 years ago in Amsterdam.
Patients who have used Unicorn say it's helpful for chronic pain and arthritis. Green Medicine Wellness quickly sold out of its first batch of Unicorn, but has taken steps to replenish its stock and suppy this CBD-rich strain on a regular basis. The collective will emphasize Unicorn's usefulness as a remedy for patients with severe chronic pain. Green Medicine Wellness plans on making concentrates with the upcoming harvest of Unicorn. 
For more information contact [email protected]. 
For the Full Spectrum Lab report of Unicorn, see here.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

**you see.. i wanna break the 10% bar.. but its just high hopes


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea i hear that its what i ALWAYS USED... til i switched one day and was like HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT WAS I DOING USING FF lol. I love my roots. Just dont touch it without gloves or you will feel like u got fiberglass insulation in your hands. Not sure if its the glacial rock dust in it or what but somthing sticks in your hands like little splinters and itches. But it fuckin grows my plants amazing.
> 
> FFOF will always kick ass but theres new tech out there now brah.


Word. Roots is the shit, as far as ingredients go but you can make your own for much cheaper and you won't get fungus gnats. And yeah, those are splinters, I finally found a few in my hands after constantly saying WTF everytime I transplant. I think it's from the bark they shred up. It does beat Fox Farms hands down though, I used to use that stuff for years, and had good results but the drainage _and _water holding capacity of Roots is much better.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Word. Roots is the shit, as far as ingredients go but you can make your own for much cheaper and you won't get fungus gnats. And yeah, those are splinters, I finally found a few in my hands after constantly saying WTF everytime I transplant. I think it's from the bark they shred up. It does beat Fox Farms hands down though, I used to use that stuff for years, and had good results but the drainage _and _water holding capacity of Roots is much better.


**just picked up some sample bags from a local hyspot  , ill xplant the LB cuts in ROOTs, since everything else is in FFoF.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey check out that link for what it says for today about potency testing


View attachment 1846289

....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> jus was wonderin if you read the part of the link about potency testing or not


**why cant you just tell me, sharing is caring KRON!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ that's sum interesting stuff!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1846761View attachment 1846760View attachment 1846759View attachment 1846758View attachment 1846752View attachment 1846751View attachment 1846750



(**SC 24/7**)
View attachment 1846755View attachment 1846749View attachment 1846756View attachment 1846757


(**i like the smell of freshly brewed CT in the mornin' )
View attachment 1846754

(CT gives plants a 2nd chance)
View attachment 1846753


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1846771View attachment 1846770

(this haze hybrid is actually helping me_ sleep_)
View attachment 1846769


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

**i'd love a big back yard, ..where i can start doing my own CTs from scratch... would be cool, someday...

--grow my own veggies too, herbs.. lots of those  haha (just got back from wholefoods, total garbage this munchie-run.. wtf am i paying extra for crap :\ )


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

**just cracked open some local OGs nugs, ..been finding seeds(premies) a lot these days... i wonder if its all the FEMd OG bean strains being used... hhhmmm


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

**so i got c02 running @t 2000ppm veg, then bump to 3000ppm bloom  ..CTs are helping make extra c02, helps the tanks last longer~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2011)

Be careful with foliar sprays and ripening issues h2o + co2= carbonic acid!! I have burned holes I leaves before with theemitters hosing a wet spot...

I will takepics tonight but some mj does not want to stop putting out new growth with too high co2 for my varietals it is when I am above 2000ppm the new growth looks strange got sum on my bluberry cuz it is ultra sensitive but the nugs are huge!!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 20, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **this philips rig is gonna be on my wish list
> 
> 
> *Phillips HPS 400V*
> ...


 http://www.gavita-holland.com/

They have the plasma and the Philips HPS high voltage unit...


Chameleon has discontinued the very expensive led supplemented model...


So far I like CMH+HPS+T5 Aquarium Tubes+Mega-Ray Zoo uvb setup is best I can add up for my needs...appears to have the spectrums covered as well as enough intensity for good production

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.gavita-holland.com/
> 
> They have the plasma and the Philips HPS high voltage unit...
> 
> ...


**you got your specs covered  hope to see frosty updates


----------



## Joedank (Oct 21, 2011)

Results

The EB Mega-Ray lamp is a PAR-38 reflector lamp with a moulded spreader lens on the surface and a slightly milky inner coating. Earlier models (2004-5) had short glass necks; newer lamps have a longer neck with a brass collar (Fig. 3.)

The EB lamp and ballast box are purchased as a kit; replacement lamps may then be purchased separately. At present these kits are only available in an 110volt version (the USA line voltage) and to operate them in the UK, with our 220-240volt mains electricity, we used a step-down transformer.

We found that some of the ceramic lamp fixtures we tried would not accommodate the bulbs with the brass collars, because the lamp would not screw far enough into the fitment. Bending the contacts within the fixture down towards the lamp solved this problem in most cases.

As with all externally ballasted mercury vapour lamps, when first switched on, the lamp produced a faint light from the arc tube which developed over a few minutes into a very bright light with (to the human eye) a purplish-blue tint and a directional beam.

The SB Mega-Ray lamp is almost identical in appearance except for the tungsten filament, which can be seen inside the lamp. A self-ballasted lamp, when first switched on it emitted a very bright yellow-white light from the tungsten filament which changed in tone to a bluer tint as the arc tube lit up and the beam developed.

The Mega-Ray Zoo EB Lamp is identical in appearance to the EB Mega-Ray lamp except that there is no milky coating on the inner surface of the lens; the glass appears completely clear.

1. Direct Readings

Because of the physical movement of the arc within the tube, and the way the radiation is generated, the meter readings from mercury vapour arc tubes are rarely steady at close range, and in fact the visible light can often be seen to "dance" as well, casting flickering shadows at the edge of the beam. For consistency, the highest reading seen three times at each distance is the one recorded, as it is assumed that this reading represents the most accurate alignment of the hand-held meter with the beam.

New lamps were burned-in for at least 90 hours before these recordings were made. All readings were taken after the lamps had been switched on for at least 30 - 60 mins, to ensure they were fully warmed up and the output stable.

(a) UVB recordings.

A series of direct readings were taken with the Solarmeter 6.2 UVB meter at increasing distances from directly beneath the centre of the lamp face. Figure 4 shows the output of all ten Mega-Ray lamps which were included in the trial.



The results show that these lamps do indeed emit UVB at the levels specified. There was wide variation between individual lamps; this has proven to be a feature of every brand of mercury vapour lamp we have tested so far. In this case, this was expected, since the lamps were labelled with their output as recorded prior to dispatch.

Readings at close range were higher than seen in nature, but at 18" (manufacturers recommended minimum distance) the four specially-requested "high-output" lamps produced levels of UVB resembling that found in natural sunlight  they emitted between 127 and 228 uW/cm² after burning-in.

At 12" (manufacturers recommended minimum distance) the four "standard-output" lamps produced similar levels, between 122 and 202 uW/cm². The "Mega-Ray Low" was emitting 71 uW/cm².

Figure 5 shows the output of the EB Mega-Ray Zoo Lamp after burning-in.



This lamp, designed for use only in very large enclosures, has a vastly higher UVB output. The recommended minimum basking distance is 36 inches; at this distance the output was 259 uW/cm². At 72" the lamp was still emitting 70 uW/cm². At all distances closer than 26", readings were higher than seen in nature even in the tropics.

(b) UV Index recordings.

In many countries, especially in the summer, the Solar UV Index is reported along with the weather forecast in newspapers, on TV and on the radio. The colour-coded Index is easily understood and is becoming widely recognised. To quote the World Health Organisation (from their online booklet, Global UVI ):-

The Global Solar UV Index (UVI) is a simple measure of the UV radiation level at the Earths surface and an indicator of the potential for skin damage. It serves as an important vehicle to raise public awareness and to alert people about the need to adopt protective measures when exposed to UV radiation.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

**127 and 228 uW/cm² is sweet  but im more on the 300+ thang


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

**just finished SC'n everything in site lolz, my fingers smell like dank tho 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 1848285View attachment 1848284View attachment 1848283View attachment 1848282
(installed a UVc light in the main rez, all thats missing is oxygen )



**4:20am ..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 1848289View attachment 1848288View attachment 1848287View attachment 1848286


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 1848311View attachment 1848310View attachment 1848309View attachment 1848308


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

View attachment 1848329View attachment 1848328View attachment 1848327View attachment 1848326


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

**found mites on only one Fn clone..THNX "berkeleypatientscare" bunch of tards.. LRN2GROW!!  

<^>()

--places mite free (so far).. sr71 & HTC 


..sweet, i get to play with predators.. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey wiz why you adding a uv light to your res?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz why you adding a uv light to your res?


**added the UVc for germicidal effect


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;nGlIDlOqurA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGlIDlOqurA&feature=player_embedded[/video]

..in love w/ this beat... happy TGIF


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

**since the mites were found (thnkkgod) before the switch to 12/12  we are just gonna excercise the right to run 2 back to back ( c02 cleanse)

--10,000ppm for 2hrs (3day interval)

/bye mites


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **added the UVc for germicidal effect


Is that the same as a aquarium uv light?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Is that the same as a aquarium uv light?


**its actually the same UVc lights they use for the RO systems~


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

And by running it in your res your killing off batiria right?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> And by running it in your res your killing off batiria right?


**yessir, all the unwanteds that got past the membranes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool but what about the good bactiria that you want to keep


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cool but what about the good bactiria that you want to keep


**the UVc light is only installed in the main water rez, i just want to make sure the h20 i start with is @t Zero (ppm/micros) 

--the rez w/ CTs has no UVc , that would just kill all my hard work


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kk cool Il look into that cause i store up to 350 gals of water at any one time maybe i should install one in mine!
Got a link to that bad boy?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kk cool Il look into that cause i store up to 350 gals of water at any one time maybe i should install one in mine!
> Got a link to that bad boy?


**got it from some site, plus i think the manufacturer print is on the a/c adapter, ill grab that for ya in a bit, actually just got done with din-din... sitting w/ a lil coffee & haze


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1848285View attachment 1848284View attachment 1848283View attachment 1848282
> (installed a UVc light in the main rez, all thats missing is oxygen )
> 
> 
> ...


Not all your plants but the ones in this pic look very very sweet, pretty much perfectly grown also quite sizeable grow rooms. Peace and good grow work.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Not all your plants but the ones in this pic look very very sweet, pretty much perfectly grown also quite sizeable grow rooms. Peace and good grow work.


**thnx!! King  i try to keep them all healthy & sexy.. but this grow run is kinda funky since i got over 20+ strains that ive never worked with, still hoping for the best tho~

(hope all is well in your grows)

..cheers


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I too run many plants at different stages althoug i only have two strains and one is always unstable, keeping them all happy is hard but i think all i need is a system to show wether i watered or ferted the plant last and before that, the rest i just guage from what the plant is telling me. Still over and under fert is common in my flower room, not that i dont yeild good but like i say if you dont keep on top it happens, the time it takes me to fix is the difference in yeild and not too bad. Peace and good grow


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> I too run many plants at different stages althoug i only have two strains and one is always unstable, keeping them all happy is hard but i think all i need is a system to show wether i watered or ferted the plant last and before that, the rest i just guage from what the plant is telling me. Still over and under fert is common in my flower room, not that i dont yeild good but like i say if you dont keep on top it happens, the time it takes me to fix is the difference in yeild and not too bad. Peace and good grow


**its hard work, but the fruits of our labor is well worth it  ..i pretty much water daily, not soggy but moist, drying up the soil doesnt help the bennies much


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

*just got done dropping a c02 nukke in the garden, nothing personal spider mites but y'all were just in the way.. r.i.p

--then ill release some .. i mean an 'overkill amount'... of SMpredators to finish off the survivors.. just cant run the risk of having mites around during bloom 

(2 more treatment like this, or maybe every 2 weeks just to make suuuurrreeee  )


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 22, 2011)

The benifits of a regulated CO2 system and sealed grow, I wonder if anyone has ever died being accidentally locked in a grow running high CO2 for pest protection before!lol!

I get fungus gnats but they dont trouble me much, with increasing numbers though i have to wonder if the bacteria im adding to the soil is working like it should! Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> The benifits of a regulated CO2 system and sealed grow, I wonder if anyone has ever died being accidentally locked in a grow running high CO2 for pest protection before!lol!
> 
> I get fungus gnats but they dont trouble me much, with increasing numbers though i have to wonder if the bacteria im adding to the soil is working like it should! Peace


**LOL that would suck ass! ..thats why i got mines automated to ensure stupidity happens, less.. lmfao 

..had fungus gnats, but after the initial 2 weeks of the CTs.. they dissapeared.. one less pest 

(powdery mildew spots are now just in small clusters ever since i started using the fungicide, been alternating between neem & SNSfungispray)

..slow but steady, this room will be pest free soon..


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Mildew and fungus are not problems in my climate and grow room thankgod, not had thrips this year and spider mites dont really get in my flat plus its winter now.

The varied carpet beetle has made many apperances in my grow munching leaves but they are slow to multiply so hardly a pest. I think i got one in there now or some kind of larvae because lots of leaves have small bits missing but as yet the culprit eludes me, probably sleeps in the soil during the day and comes out at lights out.

Predator bugs will devastate any pest as long as you get the right ones for the job, i have wiped out thrips with just these and they never re-establish plus you never even notice they are there.

Because i have buds at all stages and they hold lots of bug repellent plus miticide and very sticky if a fly lands on it most pest find it hard to get a hold in my flowering room as it is very compact and windy, always see flies stuck to my buds, better than fly sticky tape traps!lol! Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Mildew and fungus are not problems in my climate and grow room thankgod, not had thrips this year and spider mites dont really get in my flat plus its winter now.
> 
> The varied carpet beetle has made many apperances in my grow munching leaves but they are slow to multiply so hardly a pest. I think i got one in there now or some kind of larvae because lots of leaves have small bits missing but as yet the culprit eludes me, probably sleeps in the soil during the day and comes out at lights out.
> 
> ...


**thats a new approach to bug control hehe, sticky flowers ftw


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1850524
*shot after the fungicide carpet bombing~


View attachment 1850526
*reading after scrubber, not bad 


View attachment 1850527View attachment 1850522
*maui wowie mom that came w/ a pesky PMpest.. shes looking better


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

_**quick late afternoon bong break,.. its dry outside, meter shows 21%rwh_

[video=youtube;Rc_58LK80oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc_58LK80oY&NR=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i heard powdery mildew you cant cure, like cancer or aids, it just goes into remission and comes out later, at the most inopportune moment.


**nah, ive seen after 2month treatment w/ CTs in vineyards does PM dissapear, or the plant builds a strong enough resistance to fend it off


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1850540View attachment 1850537
*jillybean under sunpulse


View attachment 1850538
*LB cut rooted, in two places.. hehe


View attachment 1850539
*gods breathe mom that still recovering, she almost didnt make it~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lookin good man i cant wait to get my hands on some o that jilly my friend, i miss mine so badly such wonderful bud,
> 
> Do you have agent orange man? If not ill try to get you a cut here to swap with ya, you would like it its a very close sister to jilly, basically indica jilly lol.


**nope, no AO.. but im pretty sure it will be here  fosho on the jilly, hoe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1850583View attachment 1850581View attachment 1850582
**lambs breathe earned a spot in 


View attachment 1850580
*compost tea (veg/bloom).. hassle free


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1850589View attachment 1850588
*lambs breathe, ..marleys fav 


View attachment 1850587View attachment 1850586
*white fire cut.. sc 24/7~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1850593View attachment 1850591
*cinderella mom (c99) ..she still needs more beauty naps.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;ayllLXL_quk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayllLXL_quk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

*Delirium *

*Seed Bank: WOS Diamond Line*









Feminized seed of Delirium from the WOS Diamond Line combines the genetics of Mazar i Sharif female and Black Domina male crossed with famous Jeck Herer. She shows characteristics of the featured strains - Mazar i Sharifs classic marijuana intense aroma and immobilising narcotic effect as well as easy growing abilties and an abiltiy to enjoys cold conditions, even snow, turning deep blood red in low temperature; Black Dominas seductive heavy buds dripping with sticky resin, and potentials of Jack Herer. 
Delirium suits indoor and outdoor growing. These feminized marijuana seeds produce medium sized plants with fresh pepper and fruit smell and a heavy development of resinous buds when fully matured.
Mostly Indica (90%), Delirium is naturally enriched with CBD, yet, high THC content strongly influences her effects. The final product of these feminized marijuana has a rich smell of spiced fruit mixed with a bite of peppery hash, a delicate Afghan taste and a strong cerebral and giggly high.


*Content: 3, 7 and 12 seeds
Genetics: Mazar I Sharif x Black Domina x Jeck Her
Flowering: 8-9 weeks
Type: Feminized
THC/CBD: 15-20%/High
Yield: High*


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 22, 2011)

**hhhmm.. never heard of it.. looks good tho, CBD strain eh...


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 23, 2011)

hey im new to cloneing always just used seeds.and since you got some going.im using rockwool and i got 5 roots going out the bottoms of each and the stick about 1" out. how long should i wait to transplant?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> hey im new to cloneing always just used seeds.and since you got some going.im using rockwool and i got 5 roots going out the bottoms of each and the stick about 1" out. how long should i wait to transplant?


**you cant xplant now if you like  , im about to do the same, just looking for an extra smart pot..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 1850989View attachment 1850984


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 23, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **tesla.. died broke (financially) but the wealth of knowledge he left behind (priceless)... ousted.. all because everyone else was light years behind.. sigh.. RIP genius~


Tesla died broke because JP Morgan squashed him like a bug. Why? Morgan wanted to make everyone pay for electricity


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 23, 2011)

put up sail awolnation,it 4 u canna.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 23, 2011)

q's for whoever.what causes pistils to come out and turn mature rite away?its happening only on 1 plant.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> q's for whoever.what causes pistils to come out and turn mature rite away?its happening only on 1 plant.


**what causes pistils to color prior to harv??.. well some UV bands can do that under certain (u/Ws%) of 300nms... stressing out the plants sometimes does it... could be anything...., was there any-- in particular you were doing to it


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

**playing old CC games on the retired ibm.. ahh cant go wrong w/ classics


----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that command and conquer? I loved c&c and Diablo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats a tesla tower so yah its c&c


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 23, 2011)

**your both correct, im waiting for d3 to drop  ..rolling shaman (witchdoctor)


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah we have all been waitin for it to drop.well i think it was stress i just hope it stops stressing.i did a transplant like a week into flower that proly did it.i dont know why i even did it.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> yeah we have all been waitin for it to drop.well i think it was stress i just hope it stops stressing.i did a transplant like a week into flower that proly did it.i dont know why i even did it.


*what class you think you gonna go with? , my 2nd choice would be barb


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

i wanted to try witchdr too.i lost my cd to d2 or i might just play it rite now.when is it coming out did they drop a date yet?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

* 1st qrtr next year, hopefully


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

haha blizzard been saynin that for 2 years.but they said it really was getting close.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> haha blizzard been saynin that for 2 years.but they said it really was getting close.


**true.. they are the biggest laggers.. lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

arnt they tho,i think they had to many glitchs..when are you going to drop a 150led off the back of your truck into my grow  ha jp mine wil be coming soon


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> arnt they tho,i think they had to many glitchs..when are you going to drop a 150led off the back of your truck into my grow  ha jp mine wil be coming soon


*the sad part is most of the LEDs arent even up yet, still trying to finish the "holder" , should have a pic of it soon.. when i get it started.. lmfao


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

soon....ok blizzard.ill b waiting to see that. you got the goosenecks too?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> soon....ok blizzard.ill b waiting to see that. you got the goosenecks too?


**yea.. the screws that come w/ the 150s are a bitch to remove, id suggest longnose pliers


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **so i got c02 running @t 2000ppm veg, then bump to 3000ppm bloom  ..CTs are helping make extra c02, helps the tanks last longer~


Why so high? The stomata start to close up once you get much over 1500. I try to keep mine around 1000ppm during peak growth, that way I avoid them becoming dependent since I like to drop back down to ambient levels the final two weeks to promote ethylene production.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Why so high? The stomata start to close up once you get much over 1500. I try to keep mine around 1000ppm during peak growth, that way I avoid them becoming dependent since I like to drop back down to ambient levels the final two weeks to promote ethylene production.


*.. "Levels higher than 2000 ppm have been shown to retard plant growth".. thats pretty all i get from my searches, same in the books/mags/articles... how was the magic # 1500ppm found? was it mainly for Cannabis, or for other (plants/horti study)... cant find anything concrete, unless you got something 

--ive been running this system for about 4-5yrs.. no retarded growth, actually.. opposite of that... AND.. ive noticed deepblues/blue LEDs are better at keeping the stomas open 


(wiki)

Ethylene as a plant hormone
Ethylene serves as a hormone in plants.[16] It acts at trace levels throughout the life of the plant by stimulating or regulating the ripening of fruit, the opening of flowers, and the abscission (or shedding) of leaves. Commercial ripening rooms use "catalytic generators" to make ethylene gas from a liquid supply of ethanol. Typically, a gassing level of 500 ppm to 2,000 ppm is used, for 24 to 48 hours. Care must be taken to control carbon dioxide levels in ripening rooms when gassing, as high temperature ripening (68F) has been seen to produce CO2 levels of 10% in 24 hours.[17]

[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*These Create Ethylene Gas: *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Apples, apricots, avocados, ripening bananas, blueberries, cantaloupe, citrus fruit (not grapefruit), cranberries, figs, guavas, grapes, green onions, honeydew, ripe kiwi fruit, mangoes, melons, mushrooms, nectarines, okra, papayas, passion fruit, peaches, pears, peppers, persimmons, pineapple, plantains, plums, prunes, quinces, tomatoes and watermelon. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*These Become Damaged by Ethylene Gas: *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Asparagus, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, chard, cucumbers, cut flowers, eggplant, endive, escarole, florist greens, green beans, kale, kiwi fruit, leafy greens, lettuce, parsley, peas, peppers, potatoes, potted plants, romaine lettuce spinach, squash, sweet potatoes, watercress and yams. [/FONT]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

**hehe, got me going on this Wolv

................


*Ethylene Gas C2H4*

A flammable, colorless, Gas with a characteristic sweet odor
Technical Data
Mol. Wt.: 28.05
Sp. Volume: 13.8 cf/lb
Flammability Limits: 13.1-32% in Air
Toxicity: Simple asphyxiant
Compatibility: Noncorrosive
Valve outlet: CGA 350, LB CGA 170Shipping Information
DOT Name: Ethylene, Compressed
Hazard Class: 2.1
DOT No.: UN 1962
DOT Label: Flammable Gas
CAS No.: 74-85-1​_source: http://www.specialgas.com/ethylene.htm 
_
Ethylene gas (C2H4) is an odorless, colorless gas that exists in nature and is also created by man-made sources. Not easily detectable, it exists where produce is stored. In nature, the largest producers are plant and plant products (ie. fruits, vegetables and floral products) which produce ethylene within their tissues and release it into the surrounding atmosphere. It is also a by-product of man-made processes, such as combustion.

As is often the case, the role of ethylene and its effects on produce was discovered by accident. Lemon growers would store newly harvested green lemons in sheds kept warm by kerosene heaters until they turned yellow and ripened enough to market. When new modern heating systems were tried, the lemons no longer turned yellow on time. Research soon found that the important factor in the ripening process was small amounts of ethylene gas given off by the burning kerosene in the heaters.

Ethylene, also known as the 'death' or 'ripening hormone' plays a regulatory role in many processes of plant growth, development and eventually death. Fruits, vegetables and flowers contain receptors which serve as bonding sites to absorb free atmospheric ethylene molecules. The common practice of placing a tomato, avocado or banana in a paper bag to hasten ripening is an example of the action of ethylene on produce. Increased levels of ethylene contained within the bag, released by the produce itself, serves as a stimulant after reabsorption to initiate the production of more ethylene. The overall effect is to hasten ripening, aging and eventually spoilage. A refrigerator acts in much the same way. Kept closed to retain the desired temperature, it also enables an increased concentration of ethylene to accumulate. Any closed environment, such as a truck trailer, shipping container or warehouse, will have a similar effect.

Storage of produce items is of economic importance to the food and floral industry. Storage allows producers, handlers and sellers to spread availability over periods of strong and weak demand, maintaining supply and stabilizing cost. Within the industry, it is estimated that losses directly related to ethylene run into the billions of dollars annually. Removal of ethylene from the storage and shipping environment retards spoilage, reduces loss and increases profit. 
_source: http://www.marathonproducts.com/products/ethyover.html 27jul01
_
*Ethylene Sensitivity Chart
*
N=None H=High L=Low M=Medium VH=Very High VL=Very Low Perishable Temperature Ethylene Ethylene 
Commodities C / F Production Sensitivity Fruits & Vegetables 

Apple (non-chilled) 1.1 / 30 VH H Apple (chilled) 4.4 / 40 VH H Apricot -0.5 / 31 H H Artichoke 0 / 32 VL L Asian Pear 1.1 / 34 H H Asparagus 2.2 / 36 VL M (Toughness) Avocado (California) 3.3 / 38 H H Avocado (Tropical) 10.0 / 50 H H Banana 14.4 / 58 M H Beans (Lima) 0 / 32 L M Beans (Snap/Green) 7.2 / 45 L M Belgian Endive 2.2 / 36 VL M Berries (Blackberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Blueberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Cranberry) 2.2 / 36 L L (Mold) Berries (Currants) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Dewberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Elderberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Gooseberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Loganberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Raspberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Berries (Strawberry) -0.5 / 31 L L (Mold) Breadfruit 13.3 / 56 M M Broccoli 0 / 32 VL H (Yellowing) Brussel Sprouts 0 / 32 VL H Cabbage 0 / 32 VL H Cantalope 4.4 / 40 H M Cape Gooseberry 12.2 / 54 L L Carrots (Topped) 0 / 32 VL L (Bitterness) Casaba Melon 10.0 / 50 L L Cauliflower 0 / 32 VL H Celery 0 / 32 VL M Chard 0 / 32 VL H Cherimoya 12.8 / 55 VH H Cherry (Sour) -0.5 / 31 VL L (Softening) Cherry (Sweet) -1.1 / 30 VL L (Softening) Chicory 0 / 32 VL H Chinese Gooseberry 0 / 32 L H Collards 0 / 32 VL M Crenshaw Melon 10.0 / 50 M H Cucumbers 10.0 / 50 L H (Yellowing) Eggplant 10.0 / 50 L L Endive (Escarole) 0 / 32 VL M Feijoa 5.0 / 41 M L Figs 0 / 32 M L Garlic 0 / 32 VL L (Odor) Ginger 13.3 / 56 VL L Grapefruit (AZ,CA,FL,TX) 13.3 / 56 VL M (Mold) Grapes -1.1 / 30 VL L (Mold) Greens (Leafy) 0 / 32 VL H (Russet Spotting) Guava 10 / 50 L M Honeydew 10 / 50 M H Horseradish 0 / 32 VL L Jack Fruit 13.3 / 56 M M Kale 0 / 32 VL M Kiwi Fruit 0 / 32 L H Kohlrabi 0 / 32 VL L Leeks 0 / 32 VL M Lemons 12.2 / 54 VL M (Mold) Lettuce (Butterhead) 0 / 32 L M (Russet Spotting) Lettuce (Head/Iceberg) 0 / 32 VL H (Russet Spotting) Lime 12.2 / 54 VL M (Mold Degreen) Lychee 1.7 /35 M M Mandarine 7.2 / 45 VL M Mango 13.3 / 56 M H Mangosteen 13.3 / 56 M H Mineola 3.3 / 38 L L Mushrooms 0 / 32 L M Nectarine -0.5 / 31 H H Okra 10.0 / 50 L M Olive 7.2 / 45 L M Onions (Dry) 0 / 32 VL L (Odor) Onions (Green) 0 / 32 VL M Orange (CA,AZ) 7.2 / 45 VL M Orange (FL,TX) 2.2 / 36 VL M Papaya 12.2 / 54 H H Paprika 10.0 / 50 L L Parsnip 0 / 32 VL L Parsley 0 / 32 VL H Passion Fruit 12.2 / 54 VH H Peach -0.5 / 31 H H Pear (Anjou,Bartlett/Bosc) 1.1 / 30 H H Pear (Prickley) 5.0 / 41 N L Peas 0 / 32 VL M Pepper (Bell) 10.0 / 50 L L Pepper (Chile) 10.0 / 50 L L Persian Melon 10.0 / 50 M H Persimmon (Fuyu) 10.0 / 50 L H Persimmon (Hachiya) 0.5 / 41 L H Pineapple 10.0 / 50 L L Pineapple (Guava) 5.0 / 41 M L Plantain 14.4 / 58 L H Plum/Prune -0.5 / 31 M H Pomegranate 5.0 / 41 L L Potato (Processing) 10.0 / 50 VL M (Sprouting) Potato (Seed) 4.4 / 40 VL M Potato (Table) 7.2 / 45 VL M Pumpkin 12.2 / 54 L L Quince -0.5 / 31 L H Radishes 0 / 32 VL L Red Beet 2.8 / 37 VL L Rambutan 12.2 / 54 H H Rhubard 0 / 32 VL L Rutabaga 0 / 32 VL L Sapota 12.2 / 54 VH H Spinach 0 / 32 VL H Squash (Hard Skin) 12.2 / 54 L L Squash (Soft Skin) 10.0 / 50 L M Squash (Summer) 7.2 / 45 L M Squash (Zucchini) 7.2 / 45 N N Star Fruit 8.9 / 48 L L Swede (Rhutabaga) 0 / 32 VL L Sweet Corn 0 / 32 VL L Sweet Potato 13.3 / 56 VL L Tamarillo 0 / 32 L M Tangerine 7.2 / 45 VL M Taro Root 7.2 / 45 N N Tomato (Mature/Green) 13.3 / 56 VL H Tomato (Brkr/Lt Pink) 10.0 / 50 M H Tree-Tomato 3.9 / 39 H M Turnip (Roots) 0 / 32 VL L Turnip (Greens) 0 / 32 VL H Watercress 0 / 32 VL H Watermelon 10,0 / 50 L H Yam 13.3 / 56 VL L Live Plants Cut Flowers (Carnations) 0 / 32 VL H (Sleepiness) Cut Flowers (Chrysanthemums) 0 / 32 VL H Cut Flowers (Gladioli) 2.2 / 36 VL H Cut Flowers (Roses) 0 / 32 VL H (Open Sooner) Potted Plants -2.8-18.3 / 27-65 VL H Nursery Stock -1.1-4.4 / 30-40 VL H (Slower Start) Christmas Trees 0 / 32 N N Flowers Bulbs (Bulbs/ 7.2-15 / 45-59 VL H Corms/Rhizomes/Tubers)

Ethylene is a plant hormone that differs from other plant hormones in being a gas. It has the molecular structure: H2C=CH2 When fruits approach maturity, they release ethylene. Ethylene promotes the ripening of fruit. Among the many changes that ethylene causes is the destruction of chlorophyll. With the breakdown of chlorophyll, the red and/or yellow pigments in the cells of the fruit are unmasked and the fruit assumes its ripened color. The presence of ethylene is probably detected by transmembrane receptors (_protein that passes one or more times through the lipid bilayer of a cell membrane_) in the surface of the plasma membrane of the cells.
How the role of ethylene was discovered.

As is so often the case in science, the discovery of the role of ethylene was made by accident. When first harvested, lemons are often too green to be acceptable in the market. In order to hasten the development of a uniform yellow color, lemon growers used to store newly-harvested lemons in sheds kept warm with kerosene stoves. When one grower tried a more modern heating system, he found that his lemons no longer turned yellow on time. Following this clue, it was soon found that
http://www.ultranet.com/~jkimball/BiologyPages/E/Ethylene.html 

*Discovery*

1901 Neljubow in St. Petersburg Russia:
Coal gas = illuminating gas in cities (gas lights) 
Causes triple response: dwarf stem, fat stem, agravitropism in stem in peas also leaf abscission in nearby trees 
Identified ethylene from the gas as the causative agent. (OLDEST IDENTIFIED GROWTH REGULATOR)​1910 Oranges cause bananas to ripen prematurely (natural ethylene?) 

1934 Ethylene is a natural product (plant hormone?) 

*Forgotten for many years as possible hormone....* 

1959 Burg & Thimann rediscover old research and begin studies showing ethylene as possible hormone 

*What is ethylene?*

Simplest olefin hydrocarbon: C2H4
Gas at room temperature
Flammable
Oxidizes to ethylene oxide C2H4O and ultimately ethylene glycol OH-C2H4-OH 

*Controlling the Pool Size*

*Synthesis:*

Methionine->S-adenosylmethionine->aminocyclopropanecarboxylic acid->ethylene 
Pathway elucidated completely in 1979 (Adams & S. F. Yang)
ACC synthase (usually limiting enzyme in path)
Ethylene Forming Enzyme (sometimes limiting, esp fruit senescence) ​*Degradation:*

Ethylene -> Ethylene oxide C2H4O -> oxalic acid HOOC-COOH -> 2 CO2 

*Transport:*

Gas generally diffuses rapidly but not under waterlogging immersion.
ACC is transported in nonpolar way 

Adsorption on charcoal and KMnO4 (potassium permanganate) 
Ventilation important! 

*Conjugation:*

ACC ---> Malonyl ACC--NOT STORAGE...irreversible 

*Pool Size:*

1 uL/L (= 1 ppm) is active in most responses 

Stress and IAA stimulate ethylene biosynthesis at ACC synthase 
Receptors: Bind Ag+ ions and CO2 as well as C2H4 and contains Cu cofactor 

*EFFECTS*

Fruit Ripening 
Abscission; leaf flower fruits (thinning, harvesting) 
Epinasty 
Triple Resonses 
Hook Closure Maintenance 
Initiates Germination in Grains 
Activates dormant buds (potatoes in storage) 
Stem elongation in deep-water rice 
Induces Flowering in Pineapple 
Promotes Female Expression in Flowers Flower and Leaf Senescence: Ag preventative (vase life)
http://koning.ecsu.ctstateu.edu/Plant_Physiology/ethylene.html 

Ethylene was used medically as a anesthetic in concentrations significantly greater than that found in a ripening room. However, ethylene is often targeted as the reason for difficulty in breathing in ripening rooms; what can affect some people is usually either:

a) Carbon Dioxide (CO2,) levels: CO2, is produced by the ripening fruit in the room and levels increase over time, or

b) Oxygen levels: The oxygen in the room when loaded is taken in by the ripening fruit. This sometimes will make breathing in a ripening room difficult. The increased CO2, and decreased oxygen levels are the main reasons for venting the ripening room.

It will permeate through produce cardboard shipping boxes, wood and even concrete walls.
While ethylene is invaluable due to its ability to initiate the ripening process in several fruits, it can also be very harmful to many fruits, vegetables, flowers, and plants by accelerating the aging process and decreasing the product quality and shelf life. The degree of damage depends upon the concentration of ethylene, length of exposure time, and product temperature. One of the following methods should be used to ensure that ethylene-sensitive produce is not exposed: a) Ethylene producing items (such as apples, avocados, bananas, melons, peaches, pears, and tomatoes) should be stored separately from ethylene-sensitive ones (broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, leafy greens, lettuce, etc.). Also, ethylene is emitted by engines. Propane, diesel, and gasoline powered engines all produce ethylene in amounts large enough to cause damage to the ethylene-sensitive produce items mentioned; b) Ventilate the storage area, preferably to the outside of the warehouse, on a continuous or regular basis to purge the air of any ethylene; c) Remove ethylene with ethylene absorbing filters. These have been proven in reducing and maintaining low ethylene levels. If ethylene damage is suspected, a quick and easy way to detect ethylene levels is with hand held sensor tubes. This will indicate if the above steps should be followed.

Ethylene is explosive at high temperatures. When using as directed the products of Catalytic Generators, reaching the explosive level is not possible. The explosive level is about 200 times greater than that found in ripening rooms. As a matter of fact, it would take 20 - 30 of the Easy-Ripe Generators on the highest setting in a one-load room to reach this level.

Ethylene was used historically as an important anesthetic until less flammable compounds were developed. It is a colorless gas with a sweet ether-like odor. As an anesthetic, it was used as a concentration of 85% with 15% oxygen. Ethylene is a hydrocarbon gas and quite flammable and explosive at concentrations above about 3%. Remember, a non-toxic anesthetic for humans at a concentration of 85% or higher, yet as a fruit ripening hormone, ethylene gas is effective at 0.1 to 1 ppm. One part of ethylene per million parts of air that's one cupful of ethylene gas in 62,000 gallons of air - is enough to promote the ripening process in fruits.

Using tomatoes as an example, the life of a tomato fruit begins with fertilization of the flower ovules. After fertilization, the young fruit goes through a short period of cell division which is then followed by a rapid period of growth as these cells enlarge. During the final stages of growth and development, the tomato fruit reaches its full size and is now mature. This period of growth and development, from fertilization to development of the mature fruit, requires about 45-55 days, depending on the cultivar and the season. During the growth and development period, there are many chemical and physical changes occurring that have an impact on fruit quality and ripening behavior after harvest. Ripening is the final stage of the maturation process when the fruit changes color, and develops the flavor, texture and aroma that makes up what we define as optimum eating quality. The biological agent that initiates this ripening process after the fruit is mature is naturally produced ethylene - this simple plant hormone described and understood over 40years ago. While there are other factors involved in this "triggering" of the ripening process by ethylene, it is essentially a universal ripening hormone. When this internal concentration of naturally produced ethylene increases to about 0.1 - 1.0 ppm, the ripening process is irreversibly initiated. The process may be glowed, but it cannot be reversed once it is truly under way. So, here is the key point: additional and externally applied ethylene, provided prior to the time that the naturally produced internal concentration reaches the required 0.1 - 1.0 ppm level, will trigger or initiate - "promote" if you will - this natural ripening process at an earlier time.

The additional externally applied ethylene (the "gassing" so frequently referred to in the popular press) merely accelerates the normal ripening process. Numerous studies have shown that there are no important biochemical, chemical, or physiological differences between fruit ripened where the naturally produced ethylene has been the triggering mechanism or where additionally externally applied ethylene has triggered the process in the mature but unripe fruit.

For example, tomato fruit are not and cannot be "artificially reddened" by ethylene. The normal tomato ripening process, which includes pigment changes - the loss of green chlorophyll and conversion of carotenoids into red lycopene pigments - can be accelerated and brought about earlier by externally applied ethylene, but this is a normal process. In fact, some of the components of nutritional quality, such as Vitamin C content, benefit because of the fact that the fruits will be consumed after a shorter time interval from harvest as a result of ethylene treatments and hence, the initial level will not have degraded as far as the longer, unaccelcratcd process. Ethylene is actually used commercially on only a few crops, including: (a) bananas, (b) for removing the green color from citrus fruits, (e) almost all honeydew melons, and (d) to a limited extent, with tomatoes.

Although many factors could be listed, there are four which play the dominant role in determining the quality of tomato fruits presented to the customer in the retail store: (1) variety; (2) maturity at time of harvest; (3) storage temperature during shipping and handling, and (4) physical damage.

[SIZE=-2]Source: California Fresh Market Advisory Board, Informational Bulletin No. 12, June 1, 1976.[/SIZE]
http://store.yahoo.com/catalyticgenerators/whatisethylene.html 
BRIEFING PAPER

*Ethylene use in the Ripening of Organic Bananas* 

*Background* 
Ethylene is a permitted material under Council Regulation (EEC) No. 2092/91 for use in 'degreening bananas'. The Soil Association permits the use of ethylene as a trigger in the ripening process for organic bananas being imported into Europe. 
*The UK organic banana market* 
Approximately £80,000 worth of organic bananas are brought into the UK each week. The vast majority of these imports are derived from small scale individually owned holdings predominantly in the Carribean. Contrastingly, commercial conventional banana production has drifted towards very large scale monocultural production in order to compete on a global scale. These conventional systems may be relying on up to 50 pesticide sprays per year which is both hazardous to the producer and to the environment. 
The 'natural' process of ripening Natural release of small amounts of ethylene is caused by temperature increase or invasion of the fruit by pests and pathogens This initial ethylene release triggers the fruits own ethylene production In turn, the ethylene produced by the fruit will initiate ripening (and further ethylene production) in neighbouring fruit. 
This positive feed-back system results in more and more ethylene being produced. However, stages of ripeness will vary from tree to tree and bunch to bunch depending on localised ethylene concentrations. The window of ripeness for human consumption of bananas is also very small compared to many other fruit. 

*Ripening of bananas for export* 
In order for the fruit to survive the transit time from source to origin it must be picked at 3/4 maturity when the bananas appear green. After arrival in the destination country a very small controlled release of ethylene, approximately 10-50 parts per million (ppm), is used to trigger the natural ripening process. This treatment, combined with control of ventilation and temperature, ensures uniform development of maturity in both the pulp and the peel. The source of the ethylene used is ethanol i.e. alchohol most of which is produced by fermentation of fruit and vegetables. 

*Consequences of not using ethylene* 

Without a controlled release of ethylene bananas could potentially ripen in storage due to triggers from pathogen invasion and increased temperature. However, this uncontrolled process would lead to post-harvest losses of up to 50% and increased labour costs due to the following: 

Uneven ripening - soft over-ripe and green fruit unsuitable for sale.
Requirement for daily sorting after approximately 5 days of storage, leading to bruising of the fruit
Increased pest and disease susceptibility
Soft and dull ripe fruit tends which is not appealing to the consumer
Fruit selected for sale would go over-ripe in approximately 1-2 days after leaving storage.
These factors would make volume sales of bananas prohibitively expensive and as a result would impact heavily on an expanding base of small-holder producers currently supplying the UK market. 

*Summary* 
Ethylene is a natural compound used at low controlled doses to trigger the ripening process of bananas in storage. The even and controlled ripeness that ethylene initiates prevents post-harvest losses of up to 50% which might otherwise occur. Soil Association
Bristol House, 40-56 Victoria Street, Bristol BS1 6BY
T: 0117 929 0661 F: 0117 925 2504 E: [email protected] 
Producer Services
T: 0117 914 2415 F: 0117 925 2504 E: [email protected] 
© Soil Association Updated: 05/07/99 

*Ethylene Purification*
The PURASPEC 320 Ethylene Purification Process is designed for the purification of ethylene feed streams to high density polyethylene and linear low density polyethylene plants, HDPE and LLDPE respectively. The ethylene feed to these plants contains a number of impurities that would interfere with the polymerization reaction and reduce the yield and quality of the final product.
The PURASPEC 320 Process consists of a three-stage system and uses a range of catalysts, absorbents and regenerable adsorbents.
*
Stage 1:* Comprises two beds, the top bed containing PURASPEC 3020 low temperature absorbent for the removal of H2S and the bottom bed containing PURASPEC 3410 high activity acetylene/hydrogen removal catalyst. Hydrogen is added to the stream to provide a 3:1 molar ratio with acetylene for the hydrogenation reaction over the PURASPEC 3410.
*
Stage 2:* Contains two identically sized reactors in series for the removal of CO and O2, the first reactor oxidises CO over oxidised PURASPEC 3450 and the second reactor adsorbs O2 over reduced PURASPEC 3450. In reality the CO and O2 will work against each other, the CO reducing the catalyst to give CO2 followed by the O2 reoxidising the catalyst.
*
Stage 3:* The Temperature Swing Adsorption system consists of two downflow reactors in parallel. Each reactor comprises from top to bottom, 3A molecular sieve (PURASPEC 3487 adsorbent) for water removal and activated alumina absorbents, PURASPEC 3482 (for oxygenate removal), PURASPEC 3484 (for carbon dioxide removal), and for some duties PURASPEC 3480 (to act as a guard bed and bed support).
*
NOx and Ammonia Removal:* Removal of the various components of the inlet NOx occurs at different stages in the process. Some of the NOx is reduced to NH3 and H2O in the 1st Stage. In the second stage, some of the NOx is reduced to N2 and H2O. NH3 is absorbed in the final stage.
http://www.synetix.com/polymers/polyolefins-ethylene.htm 
*see also: Intro to Polyolefins http://www.synetix.com/polymers/polyolefins.htm 
*
*Ethylene CAS No. 74-85-1*

*Synonym.* Acetene; Elayl; Ethene.
*
Properties. *Colorless gas with a faint odor of ether. Solubility in water is 20 mg/1 (20°C) and 250 mg/l (0°C). Rapidly volatilizes from the open surface of water. Odor perception threshold is reported to be 0.039 mg/l,02 = 0.5 mg/l,010 or even 260 mg/l.010 Does not affect the color or clarity of water.
*
Acute Toxicity.* Mice tolerate administration of 0.5 ml of a solution with a concentration of 150 mg E./l without changes in their behavior.
*
Repeated Exposure. *Accumulation is impossible because of the rapid excretion of E. from the body.
*
Short-term Toxicity. *Mice were dosed by gavage with 3.75 mg/kg BW for 4 month. The treated animals displayed no changes in behavior or in BW gain and oxygen consumption. Gross pathological examination revealed no changes in the relative weights or in the histological structure of the visceral organs.1
*
Long-term Toxicity. *Rats were given 0.05 mg/kg BW for 6 month. The treatment produced little abnormalities in behavior, BW gain, leukocyte phagocytic activity, or in cholinesterase anal conditioned reflex activity.'
*
Genotoxicity and Carcinogenicity. *Experiments proved E. to be converted in certain species notably mice and rats, into the carcinogenic and mutagenic 
*ethylene oxide.*2Carcinogenic effect of E. of endogenous origin is suggested.3 Whether such an effect is possible with oral administration is not clear. No toxic or carcinogenic effects were found after inhalation of 300 to 3000 ppm.4
*
Carcinogenicity Classification. *IARC: Group 3.
*
Chemobiokinetics.* It is unlikely that there is a direct chemical interaction between E. and bio logical media. 1:. is not broken down in the body. It seems to he rapidly excreted via the lungs
*
Standards. Russia* (198 MAU and PML: 0.5 mg/l (organolept., odor).
*
References:*
1. See *BUTYLENE*, 28.
2. Filser. J. G. and Bold, HM, Exhalation of ethylene oxide by rats on exposure to ethylene. _Mutat. Res. _120, 57, 1983.
3. Kokonov, M. T., Ethylene -- an endogenous substance in tumor-carrier, in _Problems of Medical Chemistry_, Vol. 58. 1960, p.158 (in Russian).
4. Rostron C ., Ethylene metabolism and carcinogenicity _Food Chem. Toxicol., _24, 70, 1987.​_source: Sheftel, VO. Handbook of Toxic Properties of Monomers and Additives. 1995_


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

**gonna post some pics of the CT singleDWC minitub --l8r today  ..gonna use the LB cut that just rooted in the ez-cloner..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

**dear Sleep..

--i know we havent kicked it in ackqwhile( stewies accent).. but i sure do miss your company...

..yours truely,

C.Wiz 

[video=youtube;azG1lz8ZWps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azG1lz8ZWps&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 24, 2011)

when do u sleep?6 and stil posting or r u on the plants schedule


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> when do u sleep?6 and stil posting or r u on the plants schedule


**well i just woke up, lol  ..usually around that time.. heh


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 24, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **dear Sleep..
> 
> --i know we havent kicked it in ackqwhile( stewies accent).. but i sure do miss your company...
> 
> ...


Yep i got a pair of them Pioneer CDJ decks, pretty cool equipment, neighbours are never happy since i linked my mixer straight to some KRK monitor 200watt speakers. Weed and decks rule! Peace


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 24, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Yep i got a pair of them Pioneer CDJ decks, pretty cool equipment, neighbours are never happy since i linked my mixer straight to some KRK monitor 200watt speakers. Weed and decks rule! Peace


You got some KRK Rocket 8's?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 24, 2011)

6's the two 100watt RMS but 200watt total or somthing, been a while since i looked at the back of them, saves having an amp, was gona go with some yamaha monitors but thought them a little flat when reading all the reviews, KRK's seemed like the natural alternative although you should always check inside each monitor speaker to make sure all the components are housed properly. I got the CDJ1000's but hopefully next year i'll be able to afford the 900's or 2000's, not that i need them for my mixing as i like to keep it simple, song choice is more important as mixings the easy part. Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

*pumpkin ice cream & belgian hot choco, damn that hit the spot  ...time to roll a nice after dinner J~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2011)

**i should take a pic, of what happens when your upper right arm hits hot HPS.. ..lol that woke me up..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854838View attachment 1854833
View attachment 1854836View attachment 1854837

**getting the 150HWs going, ..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854877View attachment 1854876View attachment 1854875


**thnx for always been there when i need ya, MJ 

[video=youtube;kxPaLsZXjgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxPaLsZXjgk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1854898

_**HTMCC @t SF2012..._ hehe, cant wait~

--C.*W*iz--- 

View attachment 1854894View attachment 1854897View attachment 1854896




(they only Hate when your doing Good )

[video=youtube;DSHW_iLXTac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHW_iLXTac&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1855175View attachment 1855174

..these pics.. always makes me jelly of the great outdoors..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i heard that the 30 cloner was the biz, and the bigger ones were a bit leaky is this true wiz?


**yea, the 120model was leaky-ish.. hehe (smaller models have less of a prob w. that)


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> what you using the wide angle lenses for wiz, arent those more for aqaurium lighting, or like clones?


**got in touch w/ kessil, and heres the low-down.. the AQ150w were designed for aqua terra scapes & seafood stuff.. lol.. but they are doing horti studies currently in UK; and w/ these supplementing missing bands in MH/HPS.. the results were too early they stated, but they said --"looks promising"..

--i got 1st hand acct of what they are talkin' bout, seeing is Believing... lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fuckin looks like purple pink blue magenta heaven in there man fuckin lovely


**just missing (back order) sky blue aqua, and oceana aqua   

--those deep purp 350hs remind me of the hue from blackstars~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea i want some 350's im not using HPS or anyting really so im not gonna need w's so im not gonna have all the cool colors like you lol, fuckin sky blue ocean aqua HAHAHAHA wtf


**trying to stick out... not Fit in  ....hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> speakin of not fitting in whats good with a 150 CMH in my desk man you think the 120 mm fans will keep it cool enough? im gettin tired of these damn cfls too many bulbs too hard to hang i need a horizontal bulb i dont have to move a 150 in that space should be BITCHIN if i put a bit more reflective material or paint. Cant afford LED's for in there yet, however i got a couple locals who are IT techies that are into LED's and want to build some. like REALLY WANT TO BUILD SOME lol, so i think we gonna do a group BBQ talk about a group buy on parts and do a build party ill keep you informed on when thats goin down.


**im game to show up for that geekLED meet, if y'all really seriuousssss.. i wanna get some custome UV LEd panels going


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> need to know if a 150watt cmh is going to be too much heat to run inside my desk on one side with 120mm fan intake and exhaust i got four swirly cfls in there right now and they hot as a bitch, but teh fans keepin it nice and chilly, at 75 all day if i ran a cmh you think it would get too hot? its a lot of money to just throw at an HID setup that would be no good for anything but my desk size really. So i dont want to get it and fry my plants LOL


*try using a bigger fan, can a 4.5inch axial fan fit in there for the vent (hot air out) ??

--i think as long as you constantly replace the air inside your desk, the temps should stay down


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 25, 2011)

i say do it kapt.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> well axial fan is WAY out of the question too much noise bro, i got 2 120s in there one intake one exhuast they move 30 cfm a piece and that box is only about 2 cubic feet or so, so im emptying the box 30 times a minute constantly for 12 hours, and i only run lights on at night, you think thats going to be enough, its what i do right now with the 4 swirly cfls and it holds temps to 75-80 overnight, but it takes 12 hours to get that hot. slowly creeps from room temp. The bulbs are cold to the touch because of the fans.


**well since your in SoCal.. and its about to get frigid again (50s) , that might help w/ your new bulb till next year spring.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yea lol spring times gonna be the test with that bulb lol, summer is gonna be a fuckin fuck no lol. I dont think its posible unless AC is run in my house because my ambient temps hit 80-90 in my room/house if i leave my room windows open because of the stank of dank so it doesnt flow through my house lol. Like that the neighbors get to smell my dank the fam bam doesnt LOL hahahaha fuckin dad bitches and so does brother so fuck it open the windows lol i need ona gell


**just got a couple of the 7gal onas ... smelly means on track


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yes sir i certainly loves me the stank of dank lol, smells like dank must when i walk in my room a day after watering lol, fuckin love it, hey wiz i planted a clone that had only one lil carrot root comn out of it, lol i didnt want to leave it in the small gram container any longer i planted it in some roots, you think it will make it, its been a day the top leaves are soft and im lookin for it to start greening up if it does im pretty sure it took.
> 
> Hows your roots samples workin out for ya man, fukin love this shit its fuckin so business


**nah havent messed w/ the samps just yet.. busy w/ the current gear .. need a new bong


----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1855346View attachment 1855338View attachment 1855335View attachment 1855350View attachment 1855340View attachment 1855343View attachment 1855331View attachment 1855319View attachment 1855320View attachment 1855321View attachment 1855322View attachment 1855323View attachment 1855324View attachment 1855325

that clear glass was a peice of junk anyway... have fdd or reasearch kitty blow ya sumtin nice ... kidding,,, its just heddies like you will produce deserve works of art......
tric macros


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2011)

Those tric pic look bogus dumbed down at this upload Rez you can't see any depth... WTF ... So as you can see the out doors are in and they just need to get snappy and I am off to socal and hot spring tour!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Those tric pic look bogus dumbed down at this upload Rez you can't see any depth... WTF ... So as you can see the out doors are in and they just need to get snappy and I am off to socal and hot spring tour!!!


**here comes the Joedank purp socal tour.. lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 25, 2011)

thats what im talking about!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

View attachment 1855728View attachment 1855729View attachment 1855730View attachment 1855731View attachment 1855732View attachment 1855733


cannawizard said:


> **here comes the Joedank purp socal tour.. lol


 hooking the socal rollitup medical test krew i.e. jozkins canniwiz kaptinkron, and ctbudz with samples of said purple rainbow meds and other assorted varietys for real life testing of said [email protected]!!!!!
were hitting remington hot springs in kern valley... then death valley saline warm springs.... then north of santa barbra is the sesepe hot river!! 9 mile hike in but a good capper after all that chillin cant fucking wait to be done working for a few weeks!!!!!!! i know yall feel me!\
then up to mendo to collect the rent.... then back to 'rado .... whew its all happening i love medical pot it added this whole new dimenision to getting closer to jah thru smoke....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**jah bless team og slayer 







--let the green humble us


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 26, 2011)

hey make sure you take some pics of all those beautiful places


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Always bro... That's my thing natural wonders... See ya next week kidz .. Knight team og slayez


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**white widow x bubba, hhhmm.. sounds like a good cross.. guessing this xmas is gonna be a frosty one


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**coffee anyone.. hehe


.....


Coffee may not only be good for keeping you awake, it may also help prevent skin cancer.
New research shows coffee may help ward off basal cell carcinoma -- the most common type of skin cancer.
The study was conducted by researchers at Brigham and Women's Hospital and Harvard Medical School in Boston. Researchers found women who drink more than three cups a day have a 20 percent lower risk than those who drink less than a cup per month.
Men who drink that much saw a nine percent lower risk, according to the study.
Nearly one million new cases of basal cell carcinoma are diagnosed each year in the United States. A diet that contains even a small protective factor may have great public health impact, the researchers said.
The study results indicate the more coffee consumed, the lower the risk of skin cancer, according to lead researcher Fengju Song, a postdoctoral fellow in the department of dermatology at Brigham and Women's Hospital and Harvard Medical School.
The study could not prove cause-and-effect, however, so that means the finding remains an association only.
To read the rest of the study, go to http://www.aacr.org/home/public--media/aacr-press-releases.aspx?d=2513 .


Read more: http://www.kypost.com/dpps/shared/new-study-says-coffee-may-help-prevent-skin-cancer_6857867#ixzz1bsw2hAW3


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats right but slightly too much coffee and the negative effects of using stimulants far outweight the benifits, tea is the same but too much acts as a diuretic. Like with weed everything in its right doses. 

Papaya cures and prevents colon cancers but its effects are not magnified by eating more and for it to work best a varied and balanced diet is needed to buffer it against all the other vitamins and minerals.

Be carefull of the food industry and health guides as they serve only to hype benifical knowledge! Many people died because the health industry said a certain mineral or nutrient was good for you, im sure they didnt forget to warn that only in certain doses is it benificial on purpose and that merely including it in our diets in small amounts instead of eating and consuming only that and waiting for some magic healing practises was advised.

Coincedentally drinking H2O2 has health benifits too!lol! Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**i only avg 3 cups a day... i dont its excessive, considering im cutting back on smoking ciggs.. bought this vapor cigg thing online, it works killing the craving after eating & etc

--cant take all vices away, thats just in-human  hahaha


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 26, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **i only avg 3 cups a day... i dont its excessive, considering im cutting back on smoking ciggs.. bought this vapor cigg thing online, it works killing the craving after eating & etc
> 
> --cant take all vices away, thats just in-human  hahaha


Those vape cigs are ok, i got some but they need to start putting some weed in them things before i find much use for em, maybe someone should do a thread where they take it apart and fit some thc in .

Was really cool, manager was like 'We dont allow smoking in my resturant' and i was like ;Screw you its not a real cigarette;, what could he do, i just gave him a facefull of vape and said you can bring the deserts now!lol! Peace


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**how dare you offend others w/ your vape Sir.. rofl.. 

--hhmm, maybe you could put kief in there... haha, ill just mess w/ it after im done quitting the C-sticks 
..i feel better everyday, knowing i smoked less ciggs.. hoping soon its completely @t zero...

..cheers


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Me too bro, them things are death on a stick. Peace


----------



## Illumination (Oct 26, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **how dare you offend others w/ your vape Sir.. rofl..
> 
> --hhmm, maybe you could put kief in there... haha, ill just mess w/ it after im done quitting the C-sticks
> ..i feel better everyday, knowing i smoked less ciggs.. hoping soon its completely @t zero...
> ...


 I developed a propylene glycol/glycerine mixture with hash oil that vapes very nicely in the better e-cigs...For that purpose I recommend the TITAN... That should be showing up in a dispensary near you if you are in cali or CO....not hard at all really...wiz if you think it out you would be able to do it...can't disclose as it is about to come out...after the $%$ are rolling I might share the how to...but not on this site...apologies

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I developed a propylene glycol/glycerine mixture with hash oil that vapes very nicely in the better e-cigs...For that purpose I recommend the TITAN... That should be showing up in a dispensary near you if you are in cali or CO....not hard at all really...wiz if you think it out you would be able to do it...can't disclose as it is about to come out...after the $%$ are rolling I might share the how to...but not on this site...apologies
> 
> Namaste'


**its all good  but thnx for the input & words, much appreciated --may your next venture be praised' w/ luck&success..


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I developed a propylene glycol/glycerine mixture with hash oil that vapes very nicely in the better e-cigs...For that purpose I recommend the TITAN... That should be showing up in a dispensary near you if you are in cali or CO....not hard at all really...wiz if you think it out you would be able to do it...can't disclose as it is about to come out...after the $%$ are rolling I might share the how to...but not on this site...apologies
> 
> Namaste'


Nah i want them to make the e-cig look like a spliff if it got weed in it!lol! Peace


----------



## Illumination (Oct 26, 2011)

Well actually the beauty of it is that it SMELLS NOTHING LIKE WEED!! You can partake anywhere just like the nicotine version...now isn't that pretty fucking nice?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Well actually the beauty of it is that it SMELLS NOTHING LIKE WEED!! You can partake anywhere just like the nicotine version...now isn't that pretty fucking nice?


I think me and the wizard need some free samples to really be sure!lol! Peace


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Here ya go buddy if ya give a shit !!free the info free the weed!! Still Mack Yo money!! 
From badkittysmiles at ashcity
Using a bud tincture for some of the math we're doing here, but I would really recommend

a hash tincture for e-cigs, as it's generally much, much more concentrated and contains fewer
plant waxes and chlorophyll.

It&#8217;s basically very simple, just so long as you follow a good tincture recipe&#8230; be on the look 
out, I&#8217;m posting mine shortly. If done right, 3 - 5ml tincture taken sublingually (under the 
tongue) will knock your socks off, but when vaped via an electronic cigarette, I find it 
takes only about half that to get me where I need to be. 

With hash tincture however, you can pack a lot more punch in your glycerin, minus the plant 
waxes and clorophyll that you get when using bud tincture. Vaping 2ml bud tincture in a larger 
machine is fast and easy, but in an e-cig you're going to want something more powerful and 
condensed, .5ml is about 15 drops, and should be more than enough to keep you going throughout 
the day. Hash tincture is easier on your atomizer as well. 

Bud/herb tincture is much better if used with a larger more powerful personal vape, and it will retain
more of that 'weed flavor' people expect to taste which is, when the bud is good, a good thing. 

An electronic cigarette is made up of several pieces. I&#8217;m using a 3 piece 510 model, some 
of the older models had more pieces, some of the newer ones have less.


Your basic components are: your cartridge, your atomizer, and your battery.



- The cartridge, is where you insert your tincture drop by drop. One end attaches to the 
atomizer, the other end goes to your lips. 





- The atomizer, is the heated element that turns your liquid hash tincture, into vapor.





- The battery is the longer portion of the electronic cigarette, some are manual as seen 
here, some are automatic. The difference between the two being, whether or not you need 
a button to begin ignition (manual), or simply the &#8216;draw&#8217; of your breath (automatic). I 
prefer manual, as the autos are still a bit finicky.. they can go off in your pocket from 
noise, and from wind.





Some newer models now contain &#8216;cartomizers&#8217;, or, carts that you use for your liquid and 
the atomizer, all in one piece. These form the 2-piece models. I have nothing against 
them, I just prefer the three piece at the moment. 

What we&#8217;re using today, is a simple, no-name 510 model. It&#8217;s a great starter piece, but 
I&#8217;d recommend that you upgrade to the thicker eGo, which is still very handy and portable, 
for the battery life. Or even better for home or even vehicle use, one of the various 
electric cigars, which are larger and less convenient, but generally have even greater vapor 
production, as they are the e-cig equivalent to the analog cigar. 

There are several companies available, they&#8217;re all basically the same, however there are 
fakes and knock-offs being sold within the US, and world-wide. Nearly all e-cig 
components are made in China, so don&#8217;t go thinking you need to avoid their parts, 
because it can&#8217;t be helped. They make the best e-cigs and the worst. It&#8217;s certain local 
vendors, that you need to be careful of. They come and go, so it&#8217;s best to check with the 
manufacturer to be sure who you&#8217;re buying from.

My suggestion would be to find a reputable brand (Joye/Riva etc), and use one of their 
licensed vendors. Buying from an unlicensed vendor can get you cheap e-cigs, and some 
of them may certainly be healthy and functional, but there are many that look almost 
exactly like the legitimate copies, made with inferior (dangerous) metals and components 
which can burn and emit smoke, rather than producing vapor exclusively from your chosen 
liquid. 


- To apply liquid you&#8217;ll want to take either a new cartridge, or clean out an old one as I&#8217;ve 
done here. 




- Using tweezers, you can easily remove the core material to clean. The first few times I 
just press it between some paper towel, later on when it&#8217;s messier I run it under hot tap 
water, and finally, you can also give it a quick Iso wash followed by a hot water rinse (this 
is also recommended when switching flavors, otherwise you&#8217;ll have a blend between the 
last flavor and the new flavor).

- Boston Cream is the flavor we&#8217;re sampling for the tutorial.. it&#8217;s my own blend (more on 
flavor blends will follow). It has hints of mocha/cocoa, none of that cheap chocolate taste, 
and a more dominant, rich creamy vanilla taste and almost-caramel flavor notes.





- You can use a syringe, or a pipette like I&#8217;m using to get it all in there as neat and tidy 
as possible, or when you&#8217;re on the go a simple spray bottle will do the trick.. I press the 
nozzle of my spray bottles directly to the end of the cart (and I only very rarely make a 
mess doing it that way, lol). A pipette is what we&#8217;re using here. You can get hundreds of 
them for a few dollars at various online shops, so I usually toss them out after each use 
to avoid flavor cross-contamination.

- Using your pipette or syringe, you&#8217;ll want to sip up a few ml of your modified &#8216;e-liquid&#8217; 
tincture (keep reading for the correct dilutions). 





- Depending on your cart, it will take between 12 and 20 drops to fill. A fresh, blank cart 
on its first filling will take a while, as you need to &#8216;prime&#8217; the core with some liquid before 
it absorbs more quickly. Subsequent fillings will go quicker. 





- You&#8217;ll know when you&#8217;re done filling it when your cartridge begins to pool, or have 
standing liquid in the top, settling above the core material. A drop on the inner 'bridge' of 
the atomizer itself (below, on the right), will help to get it going.





- Once you&#8217;ve put the two pieces together, cartridge to atomizer, you&#8217;ll want to give it a 
few moments to wick the liquid further into the atomizer. This prevents dry burning, which 
can drastically shorten the life of your atomizer... it tastes pretty foul as well.




- - While we wait... Flooding is something you&#8217;ll learn to live with, when it comes to 
cheaper 510&#8217;s. With a 510 I find it&#8217;s either a tedious process, or I&#8217;m flooding a bit, and I&#8217;d 
rather flood and wipe (or lick! Remember, ours is edible) the fluid away. Meaning, in my 
opinion you&#8217;re better off using a bit too much tincture, than too little.

This is another reason I recommend the eGo model, also called the Tornado by one 
brand. That model has a cover, that slips over the atomizer, and the atomizer collects the 
pooling liquid along a ridge on its side. Much cleaner for the finger tips, and it&#8217;s safer for 
your battery as well. - -


- Then, you simply twist the cart/atomizer onto your battery, and away you go! They 
recommend never to depress the button longer than 5 seconds, but if you don&#8217;t have a 
knock-off and your atomizers is nice and wet, I go for a good 8-10 seconds. 

Hey guys, I'm toying around with the idea of making a THC based e-liquid that could be used to fill/re-fill empty e-cig cartridges. I know that it has been done, but the method that i have come up with hasn't been used yet, so i figured i'd post it up here to see what you guys think. 

1. The THC source: The source of THC for this liquid will be extracted oil any will do . Purged preferred 

2. THC Activation: This is a step that i have not seen in any of the other recipes and it is one that i think is completely essential (at least in theory) to get the most out of your product since most e-cigs are designed for vaporizing a nicotine solution and the temperature doesn't get quite as high as i'd like. THC drops its extra COOH molecule and becomes psychoactive and usable at approximately 220 fahrenheit (this is the reason that eating fresh bud, in my experience anyway, does absolutely nothing) My oil will be heated to a temp of 250 fahrenheit throughout so that i can be sure it is completely activated.

3. Solution: After the THC oil has been fully activated, i will add it to a mixture of propylene glycol and grain ethanol (ethanol is for better consistency of mixture since THC is readily soluble in alcohol, and as an added bonus, the alcohol will provide a better throat hit for the vapor). I am not sure what the final ratio of oil to PG will be, but i have read 1tsp. PG to a half gram of oil, so I will Probably start there. 

For now this is mostly just for brainstorming and feedback purposes because i do not have enough product to make oil yet, but as soon as i can, i will post pictures and results. In the mean time, comments, suggestions, and opinions are welcome. The process will be a bit labor intensive, but hopefully i will succeed in making a liquid THC product/recipe guide that can be used in any current e-cig cartridge on the market. In addition, if this works, you will be able to add ecig flavorings to the solution and indulge wherever and whenever you want with minimal risk.

Thanks for reading and hopefully i'll be back soon with updates, wish me luck!

Edit: I forgot to mention that this e-juice (provided potency and vaporizing works out) will work in both 3 piece atomizer e-cigs as well as 2 piece cartomizer e-cigs, however i would recomend the 2 piece version because the cartridges are disposable and should not be used more than 5 times with refilling. This will, if nothing else, save you from having to buy new atomizers more frequently and by refilling the used disposable cartridges, the only extra cost will come from the production of the juice.

From d34d-- at grasshityy


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**when im ready to tweak my eCigg, ill have all the info i need, thnx brah~

TOS


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

**been only spraying r/o since i dropd the predz in the room, rwh @t 65%, temps steady at 73f. --the blue cheese clone who brought this problem, has no visible mites/webs.. RIP bitches


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Blue cheese funny I just got gifted one blue cheese , somthing called Ginger berry and Ortega ... Don't know if any will be keepers but we shall see....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 26, 2011)

View attachment 1857789View attachment 1857785View attachment 1857784View attachment 1857782View attachment 1857780


..ive walked on Mars... lmfao 

[video=youtube;FI-D90D4s3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI-D90D4s3o&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 27, 2011)

joedank got a ortega cut?if its the real deal keep it!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> joedank got a ortega cut?if its the real deal keep it!


**heard its a keeper, but dont worry, pop some beans.. and you'll never know.. you might be the one naming your own pheno.. lolz


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**ATF such a slacker.. slowest growth compared to all others in the room.. lets just see how she finishes~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

@BreakingNews

USGS reports moderate 5.2-magnitude earthquake in eastern California, west of Reno, NV - Reuters


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 27, 2011)

why didnt i feel it?did u?atf isnt she supposed to be a good yeilder?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> why didnt i feel it?did u?atf isnt she supposed to be a good yeilder?


**nah, just saw the post, even if it did get all the way here.. i might be too faded to know.. lol ,.the real ATF cut might be.. im not sure if this one is the real deal..


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 27, 2011)

i c ic. have you heard of a gaint island of trash floating around in the ocean from japan's nuc reactors.what part of socal u at?la,daygo?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> i c ic. have you heard of a gaint island of trash floating around in the ocean from japan's nuc reactors.what part of socal u at?la,daygo?


**yea, saw that post couple days back.. floating debris o-t-w.. :\

--hollyweed


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**hhhmm.. just an obs3rvation, but under blue LEDs (c02 peaking at 3.5/4kppm ..veg) --i see no retarded growth.. just the opposite... hhmmm (wish i could see whats happening around the stomas) 

--insomnia rant..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the tek I use for check ing stomata... If you want it but here is food for thought..http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/PageMill_Images/image354.gif
*
The CO2 Record in Plant Fossils

The Ice Core Record

The Presumption of CO2 Stability

Basis for the Estimate of Pre-Industrial CO2

The Last 15,000 Years-- Reconsidered

Putting Things in Perspective

The CO2 Record in Plant Fossils

Plant fossils obtained from sedimentary rocks and peat deposits are a relatively new tool being used to unravel Earth's carbon dioxide (CO2) history. Tiny pores on plant leaves and needles called stomata regulate carbon dioxide absorption and water vapor release. Stomata numbers decrease during times of high atmospheric CO2, and increase when atmospheric CO2 is low.

*	
Nature's CO2 meter:

A standardized way of counting stomata-- called the stomatal index ( SI [%] )-- has been found to be a good way to estimate the CO2 content of the atmosphere when the plant was alive. The SI-CO2 relationship varies according to plant species, habitat altitude, and other factors.

Correlation charts are constructed using modern plant specimens by determining their SI numbers and corresponding CO2 concentrations. When SI and CO2 ranges are fully characterized for a plant species, the charts are used as to estimate CO2 levels for related species in the geologic past.

To determine plant age Carbon14 methods are usually used to about 40,000 years ago. For older material, other dating methods are used.

Image courtesy of: UC Berkeley; The story in the stomata
Because plant stomata numbers do not change after the leaves or needles fall from the parent plant, they make a good indicator or proxy of atmospheric CO2 in Earth's past. What they show is that the popular belief that CO2 levels prior to the Industrial Revolution were a steady 280 ppm (parts per million) may be incorrect.

As illustrated below, studies of stomata for recent and fossilized plants show that atmospheric CO2 levels over the last 15,000 years have been higher and much more variable than previously supposed. Much of what we think we know about CO2 levels of the past 800,000 years is based on the ice core record.

*


Recent stomata studies show that CO2 was more variable and the average CO2 concentrations have been significantly higher during our Holocene interglacial period (last 11,000 years) than are indicated by the ice core record.

Read below for more details.
*

The Ice Core Record

Ice cores obtained by drilling into permantent ice caps in Antarctica and Greenland have been the most important way to determine past levels of carbon dioxide-- however, recent stomata studies show that the ice core record may be misleading in several important respects.

For example, when ice cores are crushed to extract the gases from trapped air bubbles to determine CO2 content, there is an assumption made that ice bubbles preserve an accurate record of the Earths CO2 history. However, the chemical composition of ice bubbles undergo changes that may distort this record.

Accumulating ice layers can take a century or more to become buried deep enough to be isolated from the atmosphere, which at the South Pole occurs at a depth of approximately 120 m. The resulting heat and pressure causes gas exchange between ice layers, which modifies the chemistry of ice air bubbles. At burial depths of between 900 and 1200 meters the pressure is so great that air bubbles in ice disappear and the gases recombine with liquids and ice crystals. Such processes tend to smooth away variability in the ice record and may also make CO2 levels appear lower than they really were, obscuring much of the resolution pertaining to CO2 variability (1-4).

ice core photo by: Vin Morgan
Palaeo Environment (Ice Cores) Field Work 

"Liquid water is common in polar snow and ice, even at temperatures as low as -72C, (and) in cold water, CO2 is 70 times more soluble than nitrogen and 30 times more soluble than oxygen-- guaranteeing that the proportions of the various gases that remain in the trapped, ancient air will change. Moreover, under the extreme pressure that deep ice is subjected to -- 320 bars, or more than 300 times normal atmospheric pressure -- high levels of CO2 get squeezed out of ancient air."

Zbigniew Jaworowski (
expert in the atmospheric deposition of radioactive contaminants in glacial ice

Figure 1. (ref. 22)

Figure 2. (ref. 22)
Although the ice core record represents a very nice overall view of temperature and CO2 trends over many thousands of years, their reliability for resolving details over timescales of decades-- or in some cases several centuries-- is limited. Nonethess, these data are used as the principle evidence to show that CO2 levels in excess of 300 parts per million are unprecedented in all of human history and a cause for concern.

*

The Presumption of CO2 Stability

The records of CO2 and Temperature over the last 15,000 years (but without the stomata CO2 record) appear in Figure 3. Except for the South Pole Air Flask CO2 measurements, all other data shown (including temperature) are from ice cores.


Figure 3. The CO2 record for the past 15,000 is comprised of ice cores, mostly. These came from Law Dome and Dome C in Antarctica. Since 1957 the CO2 record at the South Pole has been by analyzing Air Flask samples. (see larger image). By convention, "Years B.P." (Before Present) begins 1950 AD, which is why later years are "negative."
.
According to the Dome C and Law Dome ice cores, for nearly 15,000 years prior to the Industrial Revolution CO2 has remained below 280 ppm (parts per million), while only the youngest part of the Law Dome cores (after 1900 AD) show CO2 concentrations higher than 300 ppm.

The youngest CO2 data, is not based on ice cores but on South Pole Air Flask samples-- which consistently show CO2 higher than 300 ppm. The point in time useful for considering what CO2 concetrations really were before humans started to burn fossil fuels is at the start of the Industrial Revolution-- about 1750 AD. A key assumption is that pre-Industrial CO2 concentrations were less than 280 ppm and that everything above that is caused by humans. This assumption, however, is not without problems, although seldom discussed.

*
Basis for the Estimate of Pre-Industrial CO2

The Industrial Revolution started in Europe in the mid 1700's. The time before is referred to as "Pre-Industrial" time.

Because reliable CO2 air tests were not being performed until the 1800's, the presumed CO2 concentration in 1750 is 280 ppm, based largely on ice core data and early work by G.S. Callendar.

In the 1800's direct air CO2 measurements were performed by various researchers. Interestingly, the CO2 levels reported by them were mostly in excess of 300 ppm. For reasons that are unclear, only a few of these tests were considered valid by G.S. Calendar (1898-1964)-- the grandfather of the theory of man-made global warming. Today, the remaining data are largely ignored, although a few commentators like E. Beck and Z. Jaworoski suggest the data--some compiled by Nobel Prize laureates-- are generally valid and were inappropriately dismissed (4, 21) .

Callendar claimed humans had increased CO2 concentrations in the atmosphere by burning fossil fuels, and had thereby changed the atmosphere from 274 ppmv to 325 ppmv by 1935-- resulting in a 18.3 percent increase which had caused the global surface temperature to rise 0.33 deg. C (5). However, CO2 data available at the time showed concentrations ranged between 250 ppm and 550 ppm (Figure 4). Callendar has been accused of cherry-picking data from a sampling of 19th century averages, using 26 that supported his ideas, but rejecting 16 that were higher than his assumed low global average, and 2 that were lower (6).

Despite numerous 19th century air measurements showing +300 ppm CO2 levels, and despite the fact that many of the youngest ice cores showed higher than expected CO2 values and so were shifted forward 90-100 years from previously-established dates so that they would match the more elevated CO2 levels of 20th century air samples, the ice core record is today generally used to represent pre-1957 CO2 concentrations. The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) places the pre-industrial concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere at 280 ppm, based largely on the ice core record, although this has never been otherwise substantiated (7).

When systematic air readings began in 1957 AD, CO2 air values were about 315 ppm. Today, CO2 concentrations are about 384 ppm. Current estimates of the anthropogenic (man-made) component of atmospheric CO2 range between 4% (9) and 25% (the latter assumes Pre-Industrial levels were 280 ppm, and assumes everything over that today is man-made). The problem with the 280 ppm baseline figure is that increasing evidence suggests this figure may be too low.

CO2 levels exceeding 300 ppm, we are told, are unnatural and unprecedented, but available 19th century CO2 air data and studies of plant stomata suggest another side to the story.

*Fiction:
*"The recent rate of change is dramatic and unprecedented; increases in CO2 never exceeded 30 ppm in 1 kyr  yet now CO2 has risen by 30 ppm in just the last 17 years. "

Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC)
Working Group I: The Physical Science Basis of Climate Change
4th Assessment Report, 2007
*Fiction:
*"At no point in the last 650,000 years before the pre-industrial era did the CO2 concentrations go above 300 part per million..."

from, An Inconvenient Truth
by, former Vice President Al Gore
(now, chairman and co-founder of Generation Investment Management--
a London-based business that sells carbon credits)
*Fact:
**"The majority of the stomatal frequency-based estimates of CO2 for the Holocene do not support the widely accepted concept of comparably stable CO2 concentrations throughout the past 11,500 years."

F. Wagner, et.al., 2004
Paleoecologist and stomata research scientist (13)
*

The Last 15,000 Years-- Reconsidered

Studies of plant stomata show that the currently-held view of predominantly stable CO2 levels (260-280 ppm) before the Industrial Revolution (1750 AD, i.e. 200 years B.P.) may be an inaccurate view. CO2 levels appear to have regularly exceeded 280 ppm-- the average of CO2 concentrations across the Holocene interglacial period (last 11,000 years) appears to have been approximately 305 ppm (see ref. 10-20).

Contrary to the prevailing notion of CO2 stability, CO2 swings of 20-50 ppm or more over timespans of 500-1000 years appear to be the norm-- not the exception.


Figure 5. Illustrated here are results from recent stomata studies which show that CO2 was more variable and the average CO2 concentrations have been significantly higher during our Holocene interglacial period (last 11,000 years) than are indicated by the ice core record. A precipitous drop in CO2 during the "Younger Dryas" was captured nicely by the stomata record, but missed by the CO2 record in ice cores. (larger image).
*
Stomata researchers regard the plant stomata proxy as a reliable means to measure CO2 levels in the geologic past, including the Holocene interglacial period, which spans the period from about 12,000 years ago and continues to the present.

"Stomatal data increasingly substantiate a much more dynamic Holocene CO2 evolution than suggested by ice core data "

L. Kouwenberg, et.al. 2005 (9)
Laboratory of Palaeobotany and Palynology, Utrecht University, Netherlands
Data from various stomata studies (ref. 10-20) show CO2 concentrations over the last 11,000 years varied between 260 and 340 ppm (average: 305 ppm). In contrast, the Dome C ice core record shows no significant variability and considerably lower overall CO2 levels (average: 270 ppm).

A sharp CO2 decline is indicated between 11,500 to 12,800 B.P., coinciding with an abrupt cooling phase, known as the "Younger Dryas" (Figure 5 ). While this event is obscured in the Antarctic Dome C ice core CO2 record, it shows up clearly in the stomata CO2 record.

Based on these stomata data, the conventional Pre-Industrial baseline of 280 ppm may be understated by about 25 ppm. In other words, 24% of the presumed 105 ppm Industrial Era CO2 increase may in fact be a result of bias and poor resolution of CO2 variability in the ice cores.

While the stomata data show higher values of CO2 than do pre-1900 ice data, they generally agree with the very youngest part of the Law Dome ice data (1900-1957 AD) and also with the contemporary S. Pole Air Flask CO2 record (actual air samples) begun in 1957 and continuing today. In other words, stomata results agree with the data that are least susceptible to distortion and diffusion errors.

The stomata record offers important evidence to challenge the notion that variations in CO2 levels of 20-50 ppm over timespans of less than 1000-years are "unprecedented" or that Pre-Industrial CO2 concentrations never went above 300 ppm-- both may, in fact, have been normal.

*
Putting Things in Perspective

New studies of plant stomata add important information about natural CO2 variations in Earth's atmosphere. Such studies show that natural variations in CO2 are more dramatic than we have been led to believe, and that CO2 levels which regularly rise past 300 ppm may be the norm-- not the exception-- during the last 11,000 years. Natural CO2 levels up to 340 ppm are suggested during this time, challenging claims that 300 ppm represents a CO2 threshold which is both "unprecedented" and un-natural in our recent climate history.

In reality, the actual amount of human additions to CO2 over the past 250 years is more of an academic issue than a practical one, as the theory that human additions to atmospheric CO2 are the principle driver of Earth's temperature changes, has not been proven. For example:

The notion that CO2 drives temperature is disproved by the ice core record,which shows that temperatures rise first, then CO2 follows later.

While CO2 has risen steadily over the last decade, global surface temperatures have not increased.

Temperatures in the mid troposphere (5 km up), where signals of greenhouse warming should be strongest, have actually declined since 2000. According to greenhouse theory, this should not be happening if CO2 increases are the primary cause of global warming.



As the case for a CO2 problem looks increasingly uncertain it is appropriate to question climate projections and computer models on global warming to ensure that we are not basing important and expensive decisions on information that currently may be no more meaningful than answers given by a magic 8-ball.

Given the many complexities of clouds, ocean sinks, cosmic influences, and historical uncertainties, it is clear that our understanding of CO2 levels and climate cycles is incomplete. A new piece to this puzzle comes from simple plant fossils, which hold important clues about Earth's dynamic climate past-- and future.

Return to Carboniferous Climate

*Articles || Other || What's New || Table of Contents
Created: January 24, 2010

References:

1) Digging for Ancient Air at South Pole; Todd Sowers, In Depth (newsletter of the National Ice Core Laboratory), vol. 4, issue 1, Spring 2009.

2) CO2 diffusion in polar ice: observations from naturally formed CO2 spikes in the Siple Dome (Antarctica) ice core; Jinho Ahn, Melissa Headly, Martin Wahlen, Edward J. Brook, Paul A. Mayewski, Kendrick C. Taylor; Journal of Glaciology, Vol. 54, No. 187, 2008. 

3) Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but not their own facts; Tom Quirk, A presentation to The Lavoisier Group Workshop: Rehabilitating Carbon Dioxide, held in Melbourne, Australia, June 29-30, 2007)

4) Another Global Warming Fraud Exposed: Ice Core Data Show No Carbon Dioxide Increase; Zbigniew Jaworowski, Ph.D., 21st Century, pp 42-52, Spring 1997.

5) Ibid.

6) Ibid.

7) Ibid.

 The ice-core man "Once upon a time, and for millennia before then, carbon dioxide levels in the atmosphere were low and stable..."; by Lawrence Solomon for National Post, May 23, 2007; re-printed by canada.com.

9) The distribution of CO2 between atmosphere, hydrosphere, and lithosphere; minimal influence from anthropogenic CO2 on the global "Greenhouse Effect"; Tom V. Segalstad; Mineralogical-Geological Museum, University of Oslo, Norway

10) Atmospheric CO2 fluctuations during the last millennium reconstructed by stomatal frequency analysis of Tsuga heterophylla needles; Lenny Kouwenberg, Rike Wagner, Wolfram Kurschner, Henk Visscher; Geology, January 2005.

11) The Preboreal climate reversal and a subsequent solar-force climate shift; J. van der Plicht, B. van Geel, S.J.P. Bohnche, J.A.A. Box, M. Blaauw, A.O.M. Speranza, R. Muscheler, and S. Bjorck; Journal of Quaternary Science (2004) 19(3), pp. 263-269.

12) Rapid atmospheric CO2 changes associated with the 8,200-years-B.P. cooling event; Friederike Wagner, Bent Aaby, and Henk Visscher; PNAS, September 17, 2002; vol. 99, no.19, pp. 12011-12014.

13) Reproducibility of Holocene atmosphere CO2 records based on stomatal frequency; Friederike Wagner, Lenny L.R. Kouwenberg, Thomas B. van Hoof, Henk Visscher; Quaternary Science Reviews 23 (2004), pp.1947-1954.

14) Stomatal evidence for a decline in atmospheric CO2 concentrtion during the Younger Dryas stadial: a comparison with Antarctic ice core records; J.C. McElwain, F.E. Mayle, and D.J. Beerling; Journal of Quaternary Science (2002), 17(1), pp. 21-29.

15) Early Holocene Atmospheric CO2 Concentrations; Technical Comments; Science, vol. 286, December 3, 1999

16) Stomatal-based inference models for reconstruction of atmospheric CO2 concentration: a method assessment using a calibration and validation approach; W. Finsinger and F. Wagner-Cremer; The Holocene, 19,5 (2009), pp. 757-764.

17) Last interglacial atmospheric CO2 changes from stomatal index data and their relation to climatic variations; Mats Rundgren, Svante Bjorck, Dan Hammarlund; Global and Planetary Change 49 (2005), pp. 47-62.

1 Stomatal frequency adjustment of four conifer species to historical changes to atmospheric CO2; Lenny L. R. Kouwenberg, Jennifer C. McElwain, Wolfram M. Kürschner, Friederike Wagner, David J. Beerling, Francis E. Mayle and Henk Visscher; American Journal of Botany. 2003; 90: pp.610-619.

19) CO2 radiative forcing during the HoloceneThermal Maximum revealed by stomatal frequency of Iberian oak leaves; I. Garc´ýa-Amorena, F. Wagner-Cremer, F. Gomez Manzaneque, T. B. van Hoof, S. Garc´ýa A´ lvarez, and H. Visscher; Biogeosciences Discuss., 5, 39453964, 2008.

20) Abrupt climatic changes and an unstable transition into a late Holocene Thermal Decline: a multiproxy lacustrine record from southern Sweden; Catherine A. Jessen, Mats Rundgren, Svane Bjorck, and Dan Hammarlund; Journal of Quaternary Science (2005), 20(4), pp. 349-362.

21) 180 Years of Atmospheric CO2 Gas Analysis by Chemical Methods; Ernst-Georg Beck; Reprinted from Energy & Environment, vol 18, no. 2, 2007. 

*

22) The Ice Core Record:

Graphs of Temperature (Figure 1) and Carbon Dioxide (Figure 2) were created using Micosoft Excel and published data from the following sources.

Carbon Dioxide

South Pole Air Flask (1957-2006 AD)

Atmospheric CO2 concentrations (ppmv) derived from flask samples collected at South Pole, Antarctica
L.P. Steele, P.B. Krummel, R.L. Langenfelds
Atmospheric, Research, Commonwealth, Scientific, and Industrial Research Organization, Australia
August 2007

Law Dome ice core (1006-1954 AD)

Historical CO2 record from the Law Dome DE08, DE08-2, and DSS ice cores
D.M. Eheridge
L.P. Steele
R.K. Langenfelds
R.J. Francey
Division of Atmospheric Research, CSIRO, Aspendael, Victoria, Australia
J.M. Barnola
Laboratoire of Glaciologie et Geophysique de l'Environnement, Saint Martin d'Heres-Cedex, France
V.I Morgan
Antarctic CRC and Australian Division, Hobart, Tasmania, Australia

Dome C ice core (1000-22,015 years B.P.)

Monnin, et.al., (2001)
University of Bern

*

Temperature

Radiosonde- Troposphere and L. Stratosphere (1979-2008 AD)

Surface-100 mb dataset (Global)
J.K Angell
Air Resources Laboratory
National Oceanographic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), 2009

S. Hemisphere Ground (1871-1978 AD)

S.HEMI Land-Ocean Temperature Index in 0.01 degrees Celsius base period: 1951-1980
sources: GHCN 1880-12/2009 + SST: 1880-11/1981 HadISST1 12/1981-12/2009 Reynolds v2 using elimination of outliers and homogeneity adjustment
Notes: 1950 DJF = Dec 1949 - Feb 1950

Vostok Ice Core (1812 AD -422,766 years B.P.)

Historical Isotopic Temperature Record from the Vostok Ice Core

The data available from CDIAC represent a major effort by researchers from France, Russia, and the U.S.A. Jouzel, J., C. Lorius, J.R. Petit, C. Genthon, N.I. Barkov,

V.M. Kotlyakov, and V.M. Petrov. 1987. Vostok ice core: a continuous sotope temperature record over the last climatic cycle (160,000 years). Nature 329:403-8.

Jouzel, J., N.I. Barkov, J.M. Barnola, M. Bender, J. Chappellaz,C. Genthon, V.M. Kotlyakov, V. Lipenkov, C. Lorius, J.R. Petit,D. Raynaud, G. Raisbeck, C. Ritz, T. Sowers, M. Stievenard, F. Yiou, and P. Yiou. 1993.

Extending the Vostok ice-core record of palaeoclimate to the penultimate glacial period. Nature 364:407-12

Jouzel, J., C. Waelbroeck, B. Malaize, M. Bender, J.R. Petit, M. Stievenard, N.I. Barkov, J.M. Barnola, T. King, V.M. Kotlyakov,V. Lipenkov, C. Lorius, D. Raynaud, C. Ritz, and T. Sowers. 1996.

Climatic interpretation of the recently extended Vostok ice records.

Climate Dynamics 12:513-521.

Petit, J.R., J. Jouzel, D. Raynaud, N.I. Barkov, J.-M. Barnola, I. Basile, M. Bender, J. Chappellaz, M. Davis, G. Delayque, M. Delmotte, V.M. Kotlyakov, M. Legrand, V.Y. Lipenkov, C. Lorius, L. Pepin, C. Ritz, E. Saltzman, and M. Stievenard. 1999.

Climate and atmospheric history of the past 420,000 years from the Vostok ice core, Antarctica. Nature 399: 429-436.

Source: J. R. Petit, D. Raynaud, C. Lorius

Laboratoire de Glaciologie et de Geophysique de l'Environnement
38402 Saint Martin d'Heres Cedex, France

J. Jouzel, G. Delaygue

Laboratoire des Sciences du Climat et de l'Environment
(UMR CEA/CNRS 1572) 
91191 Gif-sur-Yvette Cedex, France 
N. I. Barkov

Arctic and Antarctic Research Institute 
Beringa Street 38
St. Petersburg 199397, Russia 
V. M. Kotlyakov

Institute of Geography
Staromonetny, per 29, Moscow 109017, Russia

January 2000


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**nice post Joe'.. interesting stuff on c02 records... i bet plants around the jurassic period probably had ppms near what im giving my plants.. lol..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**something about chicks w/ balls dont fly with me either.. lmfao


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> rofl hahahahahaha, u wait til these seeds are done man, then we gonna light up a monster fatty blunt, imma roll one whole plant into it lol  and we gonna get fucked up and watch the seeds dry lol


**almost got tempted to say something about kessils in WeJuanas thread, but ish coo... i'll keep my kessil secrets locked deep within this thread .. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;JWMq4Xsmi8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWMq4Xsmi8o&feature=related[/video]


...west coast........... 


<3


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**just depleted the c02 tanks... 5000ppm / 60-50%rwh / 74f (3 days straight / 20on-4off) 

--growth examined seemed "great"
--no stress, nothing visually on Psurface indicating any DEFs.. 
--ultra-high c02 levels adversely affecting Cannabis... at this point (imo) ..No
--20+ strains tested


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 1858722
**i like my ladies w/ curves 


View attachment 1858710View attachment 1858708View attachment 1858720View attachment 1858719View attachment 1858718View attachment 1858715View attachment 1858704View attachment 1858707

---another day another bong load

[video=youtube;6PN78PS_QsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PN78PS_QsM[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 27, 2011)

those are some crazy roots going on there.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

**clinical depression is now on my list of thanks :\ ..no more last minute trying of synthetic drugs.. sticking to ONLY Cannabis till the day im worm-casting


----------



## Illumination (Oct 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **just depleted the c02 tanks... 5000ppm / 60-50%rwh / 74f (3 days straight / 20on-4off)
> 
> --growth examined seemed "great"
> --no stress, nothing visually on Psurface indicating any DEFs..
> ...


What about during flower? Have read that diminished levels of co2 in flower, especially later in flower, increase potency and/or trichome production. Also being that obviously you have really well sealed environment this begs the question, do you also supplement oxygen ? In my thoughts it seems they would produce enough o2 during lights on to carry their requirements during lights out. But I have read of those which also supplement o2 during lights out has been rewarded with greater yield but am skeptical, so picking your brain and experience here. Thanx bunches in advance.

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> What about during flower? Have read that diminished levels of co2 in flower, especially later in flower, increase potency and/or trichome production. Also being that obviously you have really well sealed environment this begs the question, do you also supplement oxygen ? In my thoughts it seems they would produce enough o2 during lights on to carry their requirements during lights out. But I have read of those which also supplement o2 during lights out has been rewarded with greater yield but am skeptical, so picking your brain and experience here. Thanx bunches in advance.
> 
> Namaste'


**i try to maintain the same ratio during flower but really 1500kppm is all you need to get nice juicy flowers... But... that doesnt answer squat on our ends... seems like its gonna just trial&error, lets see the results


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

*High CO2 boosts plant respiration, potentially affecting climate and crops*

Posted on February 9, 2009 
by Anthony Watts
Here&#8217;s something you don&#8217;t see everyday: a university sending out a press release showing the potential benefits on crop yields of elevated atmospheric CO2 levels. &#8211; Anthony
*Public release date: 9-Feb-2009*
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-02/uoia-hcb020609.php
Contact: Diana Yates
[email protected]
217-333-5802


University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
*High CO2 boosts plant respiration, potentially affecting climate and crops*
The leaves of soybeans grown at the elevated carbon dioxide (CO2) levels predicted for the year 2050 respire more than those grown under current atmospheric conditions, researchers report, a finding that will help fine-tune climate models and could point to increased crop yields as CO2 levels rise. The study, from researchers at the University of Illinois and the U.S. Dept. of Agriculture, appears this week in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_. Plants draw CO2 from the atmosphere and make sugars through the process of photosynthesis. But they also release some CO2 during respiration as they use the sugars to generate energy for self-maintenance and growth. How elevated CO2 affects plant respiration will therefore influence future food supplies and the extent to which plants can capture CO2 from the air and store it as carbon in their tissues. While there is broad agreement that higher atmospheric CO2 levels stimulate photosynthesis in C3 plants, such as soybean, no such consensus exists on how rising CO2 levels will affect plant respiration.







***IMAGE:* Andrew Leakey and assistants at work in the Soy FACE facility at Illinois. 
Click here for more information.

&#8220;There&#8217;s been a great deal of controversy about how plant respiration responds to elevated CO2,&#8221; said U. of I. plant biology professor Andrew Leakey, who led the study. &#8220;Some summary studies suggest it will go down by 18 percent, some suggest it won&#8217;t change, and some suggest it will increase as much as 11 percent.&#8221; Understanding how the respiratory pathway responds when plants are grown at elevated CO2 is key to reducing this uncertainty, Leakey said.
His team used microarrays, a genomic tool that can detect changes in the activity of thousands of genes at a time, to learn which genes in the high CO2 plants were being switched on at higher or lower levels than those of the soybeans grown at current CO2 levels. Rather than assessing plants grown in chambers in a greenhouse, as most studies have done, Leakey&#8217;s team made use of the Soybean Free Air Concentration Enrichment (Soy FACE) facility at Illinois. This open-air research lab can expose a soybean field to a variety of atmospheric CO2 levels &#8211; without isolating the plants from other environmental influences, such as rainfall, sunlight and insects. Some of the plants were exposed to atmospheric CO2 levels of 550 parts per million (ppm), the level predicted for the year 2050 if current trends continue. These were compared to plants grown at ambient CO2 levels (380 ppm).
The results were striking. At least 90 different genes coding the majority of enzymes in the cascade of chemical reactions that govern respiration were switched on (expressed) at higher levels in the soybeans grown at high CO2 levels. This explained how the plants were able to use the increased supply of sugars from stimulated photosynthesis under high CO2 conditions to produce energy, Leakey said. The rate of respiration increased 37 percent at the elevated CO2 levels. The enhanced respiration is likely to support greater transport of sugars from leaves to other growing parts of the plant, including the seeds, Leakey said. &#8220;The expression of over 600 genes was altered by elevated CO2 in total, which will help us to understand how the response is regulated and also hopefully produce crops that will perform better in the future,&#8221; he said.

*
*
***IMAGE:* Illinois plant biology professor Andrew Leakey led a team that discovered that soybean leaves speed up their metabolism in response to rising CO2. Click here for more information.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

*Science News*


 Blog  Cite

 Save Email Print Share





*Climate Change Surprise: High Carbon Dioxide Levels Can Retard Plant Growth, Study Reveals*

ScienceDaily (Dec. 6, 2002) &#8212; The prevailing view among scientists is that global climate change may prove beneficial to many farmers and foresters &#8211; at least in the short term. The logic is straightforward: Plants need atmospheric carbon dioxide to produce food, and by emitting more CO2 into the air, our cars and factories create new sources of plant nutrition that will cause some crops and trees to grow bigger and faster. But an unprecedented three-year experiment conducted at Stanford University is raising questions about that long-held assumption. Writing in the journal Science, researchers concluded that elevated atmospheric CO2 actually reduces plant growth when combined with other likely consequences of climate change &#8211; namely, higher temperatures, increased precipitation or increased nitrogen deposits in the soil.
*See Also:*
*Plants & Animals*

Nature
Endangered Plants
Ecology Research
*Earth & Climate*

Climate
Environmental Issues
Global Warming
*Reference*

Consensus of scientists regarding global warming
Scientific opinion on climate change
Ocean acidification
Fossil fuel

The results of the study may prompt researchers and policymakers to re-think one of the standard arguments against taking action to prevent global warming: that natural ecosystems will minimize the problem of fossil fuel emissions by transferring large amounts of carbon in the atmosphere to plants and soils.
"Perhaps we won't get as much help with the carbon problem as we thought we could, and we will need to put more emphasis on both managing vegetation and reducing emissions," said Harold A. Mooney, the Paul S. Achilles Professor of Environmental Biology at Stanford and co-author of the Dec. 6 Science study.
He noted that the Stanford study is the first ecosystem-scale experiment to apply four climate change factors across several generations of plants.
"To understand complex ecological systems, the traditional approach of isolating one factor and looking at that response, then extrapolating to the whole system, is often not correct," Mooney said. "On an ecosystem scale, many interacting factors may be involved."

*Jasper Ridge Global Change Project*
The findings published in Science are among the first results of the Jasper Ridge Global Change Project &#8211; a multi-year experiment designed to demonstrate how a typical California grassland ecosystem will respond to future global environmental changes.
Located in a fenced off section of Stanford's 1,189-acre Jasper Ridge Biological Preserve, the novel experiment was designed to simulate environmental conditions that climate experts predict may exist 100 years from now: a doubling of atmospheric CO2; a temperature rise of 2 degrees F; a 50 percent increase in precipitation; and increased nitrogen deposition &#8211; largely a byproduct of fossil fuel burning.
Launched in 1997, the Jasper Ridge experiment was conceived by Mooney and Christopher B. Field, a professor by courtesy in Stanford's Department of Biological Sciences and director of the Carnegie Institution's Department of Global Ecology, also located on the Stanford campus.
"Most studies have looked at the effects of CO2 on plants in pots or on very simple ecosystems and concluded that plants are going to grow faster in the future," said Field, co-author of the Science study. "We got exactly the same results when we applied CO2 alone, but when we factored in realistic treatments &#8211; warming, changes in nitrogen deposition, changes in precipitation &#8211; growth was actually suppressed."
To mimic future climate conditions, Field, Mooney and their colleagues mapped out 36 circular plots of land, each about six feet in diameter. Four plots are virtually untouched, receiving no additional water, nitrogen, carbon dioxide or heat. Each of the remaining 32 circles is divided into four equal quadrants separated by underground partitions to prevent roots in one section from invading neighboring tracts. In these smaller quadrants, researchers study all 16 possible combinations of elevated and normal CO2, heat, water and nitrogen.

*The plots thicken*
The biggest surprise from the study was the discovery that elevated carbon dioxide only stimulated plant growth when nitrogen, water and temperature were kept at normal levels.
"Based on earlier single-treatment studies with elevated CO2, we initially hypothesized that, with the combination of all four treatments together, the response would be additional growth," said W. Rebecca Shaw, a researcher with the Nature Conservancy of California and lead author of the Science study.
But results from the third year of the experiment revealed a more complex scenario. While treatments involving increased temperature, nitrogen deposition or precipitation &#8211; alone or in combination &#8211; promoted plant growth, the addition of elevated CO2 consistently dampened those increases.
"The three-factor combination of increased temperature, precipitation and nitrogen deposition produced the largest stimulation [an 84 percent increase], but adding CO2 reduced this to 40 percent," Shaw and her colleagues wrote.
The mean net plant growth for all treatment combinations with elevated CO2 was about 4.9 tons per acre &#8211; compared to roughly 5.5 tons per acre for all treatment combinations in which CO2 levels were kept normal. However, when higher amounts of CO2 gas were added to plots with normal temperature, moisture and nitrogen levels, aboveground plant growth increased by nearly a third.
Why would elevated CO2 in combination with other factors have a suppressive effect on plant growth? The researchers aren't sure, but one possibility is that excess carbon in the soil is allowing microbes to outcompete plants for one or more limiting nutrients.
"By applying all four treatments, we may be repositioning the ecosystem so that another environmental factor becomes limiting to growth," Field observed. "For example, by increasing plant growth as a result of adding water or nitrogen, the ecosystem may become more sensitive to limitation by another mineral nutrient such as phosphorus, potassium or something else we hadn't been measuring."
A new five-year experiment is underway at the Jasper Ridge site to analyze potential limiting nutrients in the soil along with microbial-plant interactions and the molecular biology of the vegetation.

*Policy implications*
Field and his colleagues say that their ultimate goal is to use the results of the Jasper Ridge study to forecast what will happen to other ecosystems &#8211; from alpine tundra to tropical rainforests.
"In the past, people have argued that perhaps we don't really need to worry about fossil fuel emissions, because increased plant growth will effectively pull elevated CO2 concentrations out of the atmosphere and keep the world at the appropriate equilibrium," he added. "But our experiment shows that we can't count on the natural world, the unmanaged world, to save us by pulling down all the atmospheric CO2."
Added Mooney: "Our study demonstrates that there is still a lot to learn about the factors that regulate global climate change. But we also know a lot already, more than enough to engage in a serious discussion about action to reduce CO2 emissions from burning fossil fuels and clearing forests."
Other coauthors of the Science study are former Stanford doctoral student Erika S. Zavaleta, now a Nature Conservancy post-doctoral fellow at the University of California-Berkeley; Nona R. Chiariello, research coordinator of Stanford's Jasper Ridge Biological Preserve; and Elsa E. Cleland, a graduate student in the Stanford Department of Biological Sciences.
The study was supported by the National Science Foundation, the Morgan Family Foundation, the David and Lucile Packard Foundation, the Jasper Ridge Biological Preserve, the Carnegie Institution of Washington, the U.S. Department of Energy, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, the Switzer Foundation and the A.W. Mellon Foundation.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

*Science News*


 Blog  Cite

 Save Email Print Share





*High Carbon Dioxide Boosts Plant Respiration, Potentially Affecting Climate And Crops*

ScienceDaily (Feb. 9, 2009) &#8212; The leaves of soybeans grown at the elevated carbon dioxide (CO2) levels predicted for the year 2050 respire more than those grown under current atmospheric conditions, researchers report, a finding that will help fine-tune climate models and could point to increased crop yields as CO2 levels rise.
*See Also:*
*Plants & Animals*

Endangered Plants
Botany
Nature
*Earth & Climate*

Global Warming
Climate
Atmosphere
*Reference*

Transgenic plants
Gas exchange
Carbon cycle
Heirloom plant

The study, from researchers at the University of Illinois and the U.S. Dept. of Agriculture, appears the week of February 9 in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.
Plants draw CO2 from the atmosphere and make sugars through the process of photosynthesis. But they also release some CO2 during respiration as they use the sugars to generate energy for self-maintenance and growth. How elevated CO2 affects plant respiration will therefore influence future food supplies and the extent to which plants can capture CO2 from the air and store it as carbon in their tissues.
While there is broad agreement that higher atmospheric CO2 levels stimulate photosynthesis in C3 plants, such as soybean, no such consensus exists on how rising CO2 levels will affect plant respiration.
"There's been a great deal of controversy about how plant respiration responds to elevated CO2," said U. of I. plant biology professor Andrew Leakey, who led the study. "Some summary studies suggest it will go down by 18 percent, some suggest it won't change, and some suggest it will increase as much as 11 percent."
Understanding how the respiratory pathway responds when plants are grown at elevated CO2 is key to reducing this uncertainty, Leakey said. His team used microarrays, a genomic tool that can detect changes in the activity of thousands of genes at a time, to learn which genes in the high CO2 plants were being switched on at higher or lower levels than those of the soybeans grown at current CO2 levels.
Rather than assessing plants grown in chambers in a greenhouse, as most studies have done, Leakey's team made use of the Soybean Free Air Concentration Enrichment (Soy FACE) facility at Illinois. This open-air research lab can expose a soybean field to a variety of atmospheric CO2 levels &#8211; without isolating the plants from other environmental influences, such as rainfall, sunlight and insects.
Some of the plants were exposed to atmospheric CO2 levels of 550 parts per million (ppm), the level predicted for the year 2050 if current trends continue. These were compared to plants grown at ambient CO2 levels (380 ppm).
The results were striking. At least 90 different genes coding the majority of enzymes in the cascade of chemical reactions that govern respiration were switched on (expressed) at higher levels in the soybeans grown at high CO2 levels. This explained how the plants were able to use the increased supply of sugars from stimulated photosynthesis under high CO2 conditions to produce energy, Leakey said. The rate of respiration increased 37 percent at the elevated CO2 levels.
The enhanced respiration is likely to support greater transport of sugars from leaves to other growing parts of the plant, including the seeds, Leakey said.
"The expression of over 600 genes was altered by elevated CO2 in total, which will help us to understand how the response is regulated and also hopefully produce crops that will perform better in the future," he said.
Leakey is also an affiliate of the Institute for Genomic Biology at Illinois.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Climate myths: Higher CO2 levels will boost plant growth and food production 

 17:00 16 May 2007 by *David Chandler* and *Michael Le Page*
 For similar stories, visit the *Climate Change* Topic Guide
*See all climate myths in our special feature.*
According to some accounts, the rise in carbon dioxide will usher in a new golden age where food production will be higher than ever before and most plants and animals will thrive as never before. If it sounds too good to be true, that's because it is.
CO2 is the source of the carbon that plants turn into organic compounds, and it is well established that higher CO2 levels can have a fertilising effect on many plants, boosting growth by as much as a third.
However, some plants already have mechanisms for concentrating CO2 in their tissues, known as C4 photosynthesis, so higher CO2 will not boost the growth of C4 plants.
Where water is a limiting factor, all plants could benefit. Plants lose water through the pores in leaves that let CO2 enter. Higher CO2 levels mean they do not need to open these pores as much, reducing water loss.
However, it is extremely difficult to generalise about the overall impact of the fertilisation effect on plant growth. Numerous groups around the world have been conducting experiments in which plots of land are supplied with enhanced CO2, while comparable nearby plots remain at normal levels.
These experiments suggest that higher CO2 levels could boost the yields of non-C4 crops by around 13 per cent.
*Limiting factors*

However, while experiments on natural ecosystems have also found initial elevations in the rate of plant growth, these have tended to level off within a few years. In most cases this has been found to be the result of some other limiting factor, such as the availability of nitrogen or water.
The regional climate changes that higher CO2 will bring, and their effect on these limiting factors on plant growth, such as water, also have to be taken into account. These indirect effects are likely to have a much larger impact than CO2 fertilisation.
For instance, while higher temperatures will boost plant growth in cooler regions, in the tropics they may actually impede growth. A two-decade study of rainforest plots in Panama and Malaysia recently concluded that local temperature rises of more than 1ºC have reduced tree growth by 50 per cent (see _Don't count on the trees_).
Another complicating factor is ground level ozone due to air pollution, which damages plants. This is expected to rise in many regions over the coming decades and could reduce or even negate the beneficial effects of higher CO2 (see _Climate change warning over food production_).
In the oceans, increased CO2 is causing acidification of water. Recent research has shown that the expected doubling of CO2 concentrations could inhibit the development of some calcium-shelled organisms, including phytoplankton, which are at the base of a large and complex marine ecosystem (see _Ocean acidification: the other CO2 problem_). That may also result in significant loss of biodiversity, possibly including important food species.
*Levelling off*

Some have suggested that the increase in plant growth due to CO2 will be so great that it soaks up much of the extra CO2 from the burning of fossil fuels, significantly slowing climate change. But higher plant growth will only lock away CO2 if there is an accumulation of organic matter.
Studies of past climate changes suggest the land and oceans start releasing more CO2 than they absorb as the planet warms. The latest IPCC report concludes that the terrestrial biosphere will become a source rather than a sink of carbon before the end of the century.
What's more, even if plant growth does rise overall, the direct and indirect effects of higher CO2 levels will be disastrous for biodiversity. Between 20 to 30% of plant and animal species face extinction by the end of the century, according to the IPCC report.
As for food crops, the factors are more complex. The crops most widely used in the world for food in many cases depend on particular combinations of soil type, climate, moisture, weather patterns and the infrastructure of equipment, experience and distribution systems. If the climate warms so much that crops no longer thrive in their traditional settings, farming of some crops may be able to shift to adjacent areas, but others may not. Rich farmers and countries will be able to adapt more easily than poorer ones.
Predicting the world's overall changes in food production in response to elevated CO2 is virtually impossible. Global production is expected to rise until the increase in local average temperatures exceeds 3°C, but then start to fall. In tropical and dry regions increases of just 1 to 2°C are expected to lead to falls in production. In marginal lands where water is the greatest constraint, which includes much of the developing world but also regions such as the western US, the losses may greatly exceed the gains


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

*How Plants Respond to Climate Change: Migration Rates, Individualism and the Consequences for Plant Communities*


F. I. WOODWARD,
G. B. THOMPSON and
I. F. McKEE
+ Author Affiliations

Department of Botany, University of Cambridge Downing Street, Cambridge, CB2 3EA, UK


*Abstract*

Changes in the atmospheric concentration of CO2, over periods of millennia, are positively correlated with the temperature of the world. It is expected that this positive correlation will be manifested in the future, warmer &#8216;greenhouse world&#8217; with higher concentrations of CO2. The predicted changes in temperature and precipitation are expected to cause significant changes in the distribution patterns of the world's terrestrial vegetation (Woodward and McKee, 1991). 
In addition to this indirect effect, CO2 influences plants directly and an increase in the concentration of CO2 may increase the rate of photosynthesis in plants with the C3 pathway of fixation. Experimental observations often differ in the degree and length of this stimulation, reflecting the stronger impact of other photosynthetic limitations. Where photosynthetic stimulation does occur there is a general decrease in leaf protein, which may stimulate rates of leaf herbivory. The well established and associated increase in the C/N ratio of individual leaves should reduce rates of leaf decomposition. However the few community experiments at elevated CO2 suggest little change in the rate of nutrient cycling in communities. 
Stomatal opening is generally reduced as CO2 concentration increases. This feature scales up through to the community level, however, it appears that the total volume of water used by a community is unlikely to alter with CO2 alone, because plants tend to develop leafier canopies. This change, plus enhanced rates of root development, indicate a greater potential for carbon sequestration by terrestrial ecosystems. Monthly observations of atmospheric CO2 concentration above the tundra over the last 14 years indicate these expected increases in the rates of CO2 drawdown by the northern ecosystems of the tundra and the boreal and temperate deciduous forests. However, some of this change may be due to interactions with the warmer climate of the 1980s and perhaps an increased aerial supply of pollutant nitrogen.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey just an observation but DO NOT FUCKIN BUY MNS ORTEGA, every report i heard about growing it it herms balls, and when i say herms balls it herms balls, theres post all over the MNS forums regarding this its why i avoided it, now if joe has one that doesnt herm sign me up as i fuckin dying to get my hands on those genetics, as long as they arent herming lol.


Damn man lucky my boy is gonna finish flower and I won't stop vegging my Ortega till i smoke phat resnious chunks with no seeds...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Damn man lucky my boy is gonna finish flower and I won't stop vegging my Ortega till i smoke phat resnious chunks with no seeds...


**hope you got the real deal, i wanna see some Ortega porn soon


----------



## Joedank (Oct 27, 2011)

It will just vegetate for the next two weeks whilst I roll around the country.
Soooo your off MDMA huh wizzzzz?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Joedank said:


> It will just vegetate for the next two weeks whilst I roll around the country.
> Soooo your off MDMA huh wizzzzz?


**if you meant real MDMA (correctly synth'd) and under real PHd supervision.. HELL FUCKING NO!!.. lols... i should be in one of those govrnmnt case studies in the midwest... sigh, jelly~


..besides.. thats not the stuff that got me F'd up.. trust me...


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 28, 2011)

love this thread everyday someone puts up something interesting,gotta love learning.


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZaNoMORzy4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaNoMORzy4w&feature=BFa&list=ULBI6hMLqHXn4&lf=mfu_in_order Look at these old entrepreneurs!! haha...this little machine is pretty cool![/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**T G I F ....woke up on the tv remote... gawd my back hurts


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lol a lil bit of fukcin cut up mdma get ya buddy? got my new phone in the mail today, fuckin finally, got a new number too, if anyone needs it and you know who you be pm me and ill shoot u the new one, the old ones on for another week or two but i wont be using it.
> 
> my back got raped the last few days too man, can barely walk and i gotta go bus it with a fuckin plant tonight... damnit...


**damn i thought walking on foot w/ a box of clones in the middle of oakland was a bad idea.. lol.. you take the cake  haha

--yea.. my backs killing me, and i went to the store earlier too.. and already saw retards running around in costumes.. couldnt help but notice., since one of them was a "hoe-ish" type yellow bumblebee... haha

..nay on the happy pills, only for really special events.. maybe next year EDC.. most def


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**also.. i pwo~mise to drop the real "Halloween" cut circa 2005  ..next year, this year kinda was a bit funky... lol.. to say the least.. heh


View attachment 1860162


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> ooooh halloween, nice, lol that was such a btown exclusive strain in 05 06 and 07 lol fuck that shit went like hotcakes and ONLY came out at halloween, i caught a guy sellin a batch as something else one time out there, called him on it, and he was like damn lol u know ur shit, he said he calls it something different during the regular year because no one believes its the real cut anyways so he just calls it whatever til halloween pops up and then calls it by its real name lol  mmm halloween cut some bombys right thur.


**my buddy got the cut 05,.. had it since.. i might have heard some ppls letting it go under the name 'powerplant, or sometimes even snocap


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 1860341View attachment 1860339View attachment 1860338View attachment 1860337View attachment 1860336View attachment 1860335View attachment 1860333View attachment 1860332View attachment 1860331

(FYI:: id wear a particle mask if this was true.. buts its all fiction, with made up lights, and prop-fake plants, and compressed farts )


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**stuck with nothing to do.. guess its indoors for me for d duration of tis hallowed weekend ...full of half naked women, sugar, funny drunk people, parties...... Sigh

--oh well, got these new books to read... do it, to it... goonie..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**for halloween, ill do some mad scientist testing.. like 3days w/ [email protected] gd and ill be introducing the uvbs... /disco lights please

--got this strobe gun otw, its uva.. might alter the diode inside to uvb nms..








..........pfff
[video=youtube;w3EQSjjZleM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EQSjjZleM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**custome LED panle w/ seti diodes.. config would look like

.x..x..x..x. =280nms
...x...x...x =290nms
x..x..x..x.. =300nms
0.0.0.0.0. =666nms (dont ask.. lolz)
...x...x...x. =310nms
x...x...x...x=315nms


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 28, 2011)

**prolly gonna try this vert setup, ..def gonna tweak it a bit


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

**finished foliar'n the room, RTI calmag stuff is great.. plants seem <3 it, top some of the white fires since a couple just shot up past the canopy a bit.. trying to keep it leveled... trying---- lolz

[video=youtube;KKGvLEad844]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKGvLEad844&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2011)

so you haven't stated as to whether you supplement o2 in lights off and i would like your thoughts on this as well....thanx

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> so you haven't stated as to whether you supplement o2 in lights off and i would like your thoughts on this as well....thanx
> 
> Namaste'


*glad you brought that up, currently.. im just doing w/ lights on.. tho i have read studies that show c02 still being used by Plants during dark periods.. but like ive stated before.. nothing conclusive --just going on -- by what others have stated 

--cheers


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *glad you brought that up, currently.. im just doing w/ lights on.. tho i have read studies that show c02 still being used by Plants during dark periods.. but like ive stated before.. nothing conclusive --just doing by what others have stated
> 
> --cheers


No you misunderstand me...totally sealed environment ...do you supplement OXYGEN o2 during lights out? Have read that this too is noticeably beneficial in sealed environments....thoughts?

Thanx
Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> No you misunderstand me...totally sealed environment ...do you supplement OXYGEN o2 during lights out? Have read that this too is noticeably beneficial in sealed environments....thoughts?
> 
> Thanx
> Namaste'


*pure 02.. hhmm havent looked into that, could always get a tank for it.. got any links for me to read on this


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *pure 02.. hhmm havent looked into that, could always get a tank for it.. got any links for me to read on this


Only one and to me it isn't worth much but I will share it....give me your thoughts on it and I will do the same ...will research more see what I can dig up

http://growersbook.com/marijuana-encyclopedia/growing-marijuana/growing-marijuana-in-a-sealed-room-without-fresh-air.html

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

** (Most of us know that plants in general suck the CO2 out of the air and replace it with Oxygen (O2). However what many people don&#8217;t know is that while plants do put out O2 during the day, during the night they breathe in O2 and put out CO2.) ---maybe thats why the c02 cache doesnt flux(drops in lvl) at night..., hhmmm.. might go w/ the extra tank setup for this test ..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

**just finished spraying the ladies w/ some fish sauce.. lolz 

--gonna go check out a pumpkin patch, maybe talk to some pumpkin growers and have some pumpkin pie... mmMmm, some vanilla bean icecream... gD!, just made myself hungry~

[video=youtube;zG1gmTKVyRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG1gmTKVyRQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> ** (Most of us know that plants in general suck the CO2 out of the air and replace it with Oxygen (O2). However what many people don&#8217;t know is that while plants do put out O2 during the day, during the night they breathe in O2 and put out CO2.) ---maybe thats why the c02 cache doesnt flux(drops in lvl) at night..., hhmmm.. might go w/ the extra tank setup for this test ..



I am thinking of doing such also but....at what timer frequency flow rate to achieve what level is my puzzle?

Namaste'


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> I am thinking of doing such also but....at what timer frequency flow rate to achieve what level is my puzzle?
> 
> Namaste'


**get a few results in some online searches, but nothing solid to go by.. timer freq, flow rate still a mystery.. for now.. 

--just to get things going, ill just supplement pure 02 during dark periods, thnx for the input Illum


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^ yeah and what can you buy to mesure o2 ... I have one for dissolved o2 but even bubbling pure o2 won't do that much I don't THINK<--- oppritive word o2 straight to roots helps always but atmospherically ????


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^^ yeah and what can you buy to mesure o2 ... I have one for dissolved o2 but even bubbling pure o2 won't do that much I don't THINK<--- oppritive word o2 straight to roots helps always but atmospherically ????


**http://www.aii1.com/in_por_a.html ..for all your 02 needs 

--hhmmm pure 02 to the roots, thats something i havent read at all.. anywhere.. sounds interesting tho..


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 30, 2011)

pure o2 not worried about kabboom?i kow u guys know wuts up,just b carefull!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

**hhhmm.. not getting where y'all getting this kaboom from, pure 02 will NOT ignite on its own..

from wiki::

Highly concentrated sources of oxygen promote rapid combustion. Fire and explosion hazards exist when concentrated oxidants and fuels are brought into close proximity; however, an ignition event, such as heat or a spark, is needed to trigger combustion.[110] Oxygen itself is not the fuel, but the oxidant. Combustion hazards also apply to compounds of oxygen with a high oxidative potential, such as peroxides, chlorates, nitrates, perchlorates, and dichromates because they can donate oxygen to a fire.

..nothing in there but c02 and compost tea.. unless im missing the point here 

---i get the smartpot design, And i know about the whole extra air thing  ...but putting extra lines to pump pure 02 to the roots, doesnt seem feasible to me~ ..ill just stick to my SPs


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> U tellin me u have zero zero flammable objects in ur room? Go for it but if it can even smolder a bit it will quickly turn into a huge blaze also think about icu in the hospital nothin that can spark is allowed usually cuz of pure oxy enviro they go as far as anti static shoe things lol I'm a welder and I don't even spark a lighter within fifty feet of an o2 tank
> 
> Jus thinkin about a blown bulb or electrical fire in a pure o2 enviro scare me but I guess the bulb thing will be a non issue if it's only during dark but possibility of an electrical fire always exists and Murphy loves me lol I don't know about u


**theres the magic word, dark cycle  --woot thnx, Kron.. lolz ---but since this is still all hypo, i might not even do it.. im already super joyed that i gotta keep refilling these damn c02 tanks... not sure if i wanna add anymore headaches.. heh

--nope, nothing flammable.. besides my toxic burrito farts in the morning


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

**.. day#2 no ciggz... and its not that bad.. tho i feel a bit cranky, but overrall.. i feel good  ,.straight cold turkey, no e-cigg (tho its there just incase i break, lol) ...but good ole MJ is helping..

BIG TIME!.. 

--never thought id be quitting but im glad it happened, cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Me either man lol glad ur quitting sounds like ur doin it the same way i did except i jus hit it twice and was like fuck that I'd rather go cold turkey. Lol burrito farts lol alright man I'm jus lookin out for ya while u may not suffocate in a room full of oxy lol there's other dangers people don't consider as long as u got all the facts Ur more than smart enough not to blow yourself up lol


**thnx hoe, if i do blow myself, its not b/c of growing.. Lmfao 

--on a sidenote, i found your cut.. its actually still around, just not on the menu anymore since its OG-everything


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;GLfEU5lelUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLfEU5lelUM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


..got some longboard time in.. feels good to be outdoors..., getting some heirloom sats from a gifter.. hope its not all hype again :\
---THseeds heavy duty fruity looks good, 10/10 popd. straight into rapid rooters, then ill be sexing them next week~


---(so we are @t 7billion now...)
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.c985efcfab53ba89f922bddeac7ead11.3a1&show_article=1

...i wonder how much longer this planet can sustain this virus we call, Human.. hah


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1863029View attachment 1863028

--C.Wiz


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;9r5S_FXzFTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r5S_FXzFTU&hd=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Wiz what's the best 600w plasma goin for right now? Then give me a viable alternative that won't rape me too hard partner is talkin bout hps again I told him fuck off unless it was plasma or cmh lol I'm tired of orange pics lol and I'm havin trouble makin an accurate decision since my last plasma shit on me


**i think only luxim makes actual plasma.. and the sulfur one too(which isnt luxim).. i think luxim has theirs rated under 300w/200w, not sure..


----------



## Illumination (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.plasma-i.com/sulphur-plasma-light.htm
http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/home/item/gavita-pro-300-lep.html
http://www.led4growth.com/SULPHUR_PLASMA_LIGHTING_SYSTEM_by_LG.htm
http://plasmagrowlighting.net/Chameleon_Grow_Systems/Products.html
http://fullspectrumlightbulb.org/new-horticultural-sulphur-plasma-light-pipe/

Most interested in the light pipes...when I hit the lotto...lol


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> What's the deal with the gavitrin 600 is it plasma spectrum looks like it


**the gavl 600ep w/ the philips digi bulb isnt plasma, only the galv 300 is the one powered by the luxim bulb


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2011)

**got me a sexy hott stalker.. hoping it doesnt have a penis... hope


----------



## Illumination (Oct 31, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **got me a sexy hott stalker.. hoping it doesnt have a penis... hope


 hope so my friend!!

The plasmas have no uv and neither does hps...would still need to supplement...as for penetration no idea never used them...yet


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> hope so my friend!!
> 
> The plasmas have no uv and neither does hps...would still need to supplement...as for penetration no idea never used them...yet


** haha.

--yes, hps doesnt give off enough UVb.. (regarding UVb.. just got my megarays in, sweet zoo specs ) 

--as for pene on those, no comment either :\ ..lets change that soon


----------



## Illumination (Oct 31, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> ** haha.
> 
> --yes, hps doesnt give off enough UVb.. (regarding UVb.. just got my megarays in, sweet zoo specs )
> 
> --as for pene on those, no comment either :\ ..lets change that soon


well until the $$$ gets right on them I am sticking to my 400w CMH pl lighting system 2000 deep reflectors on movers....costly enuff as it is


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 31, 2011)

**all these weird creatures out on the streets.. its comedy hour w/ my bong


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 1865369View attachment 1865368

..cheers

[video=youtube;vhWYvPIJJm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhWYvPIJJm4[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

**finally finished my sugar list from hofoz, ill do a doo-doo update a bit later 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

**anaerobic teas are the shit, hehe  ..perfect for root rot problems, just saved my buddies dwc w/ it~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;3r26y--evIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r26y--evIw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

*just finished foliar'n the ladies w/ fish emu, fresh fermented soysauce (sweet notes... mmMm), and a dash of dr.bonners lqdsoap 

--looks like they got armor'all, LEDs hittin them.. freakin' starwarz laser show..
(cool thing about LEDs, dont have to turn them off to foliar.. tho you will catch my lazy at times, blasting mist w/ hott vert-bulbs just inches away..lol)


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 1, 2011)

canna when u foliar what ph do you use?same as for soil or a little lower like hydro?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 1, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> canna when u foliar what ph do you use?same as for soil or a little lower like hydro?


*whatever my r/o is @t.. which is 6.2pH


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;pFBD8TVK6z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFBD8TVK6z4&feature=player_embedded#[/video]

..funny


----------



## Illumination (Nov 2, 2011)

well cannawiz it has been fun but I can not stomach this place's know nothings and this is the 3rd and final chance for this place in my book...I invite you to look me up at my sig so we may further share in our endeavors...

Namaste' my friend and hope to see you there


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

Illumination said:


> well cannawiz it has been fun but I can not stomach this place's know nothings and this is the 3rd and final chance for this place in my book...I invite you to look me up at my sig so we may further share in our endeavors...
> 
> Namaste' my friend and hope to see you there


**ill come by and visit from time to time,  haha the lack of competence got to you.. eh, hehe , oh wells.. im glad for your time spent here, sharing your knowledge  wish you well buddy~

[video=youtube;d78K4rCEfAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d78K4rCEfAo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

**SoCal.. 

[video=youtube;sG23rZifKgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG23rZifKgQ[/video]

View attachment 1867103View attachment 1867134
View attachment 1867136


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im over there a bit


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hey anyone heard from joe? Lol I was lookin through his thread drooling again lol wonder how that trimmins goin or if he ever got out here


*nope.. havent seen him on the boards, maybe hes just enoying his vacay  he'll pop back up & post his eye candy~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Urv_TA_z2cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urv_TA_z2cI[/video]

(cloning w/ CTs.. 100%)

[video=youtube;QtILYYTRHtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtILYYTRHtg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;INdutjmQMRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INdutjmQMRc[/video]


**tis the season to be bloomin'

[video=youtube;VJlA3Fn868w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJlA3Fn868w[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 1868158
(pic#666) ..


View attachment 1868157
View attachment 1868155
View attachment 1868154


**growgoggles is a must in this greenlab 
[video=youtube;U_1CEx8dFwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_1CEx8dFwQ&feature=related[/video]


View attachment 1868153
(LEDs are here to stay, just depends on who is using them )


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice your ginna have to let me in on the ct clone method I'm gettin a daisy cloner and wanna use the ct for it. Likin all the bloom pics I still wanna see ya run the kessils standalone from any other lighting but with those very bulbs in there I bet it's beastin what bulbs you runnin? Are they 600's?


*yessir.. 600w is my weapon of choice..


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> What bulb u runnin? 600s are the shit


*depends on what day.. haha, (switching off from sunpulse to ishios to hortis to sunmasters.. blah blah) .. <3


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nah spectrums ho hps mh what


**your missing the point of full spectrum (everything except the kitchen sink).. Sir.. haha ., if you wanna know which manu' i use w/ which type.. sorry buddy, im way too lazy to look that up atm


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

*well the sunpulse bulbs dont really give off an orange hue (not sure if they are dual arc), only the deep red ushios hps 

--and the sunmasters im using are the new green spectrum ones that just came out


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

*why wouldnt plants use greens, the suns full spectrum has greens 

--its sorta white-ish w/ weird hues


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

**im not sure if sunsmasters made a bulb invisible to plants.. its in the green-region, but its not the green night light color your talking about 

(im not 100% sold on research thats not 2000-ish, just b/c it doesnt affect photosynthesis directly, it might cause another reaction on something else.. who knows..)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

**popd all the paradise autos, lets see how those turn out


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 2, 2011)

**i keep seeing plush on the boards, but ive never seen it in the clubs :\ ., cant go wrong w/ BoGs gear~
(just reread his books)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 3, 2011)

**watching ancient aliens(historychannel) on ep1/s1 on nflix, i <3 tesla.. come back  lol


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

**earthfort solu kelp & plks hum is just foliar <3.. 

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;pIxO1H6mvaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIxO1H6mvaA[/video]

..nice hott coffee.. tunes, ..time 2 relax 

[video=youtube;OwF1Xx8Wego]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwF1Xx8Wego&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

**lets see if this LB cut has what it takes to hit 1lb., currently in a 7galpot (got a good feeling ) --might xfer it to a 15galSP 2morrow

--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

*finish blasting the ladies w/ bokashi & tea that resembles (kombucha) ..got new sugars from hofoz to test on the benes, ..soilsoup CT works, smells pretty good too..

--cheers , ZzZz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 4, 2011)

i want to start making teas!give me a good starting place.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

*got a couple simple recipes for ya cbt 

--check in the back pages, if you cant find it lemme know 

View attachment 1871504
(dinner theme is served... its good to be Chef....lolz)



....
[video=youtube;NUVCQXMUVnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUVCQXMUVnI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Real shit wiz. You a real chef or just a home chef? Ah wait I think you posted a pic a while ago of u cookin with someone. You are mr chef man aren't you. I fuckin love to cook I just couldn't hans servin that many people in a night six to ten is about my absolutes it and I need lots of beer and bud for lubrication if I'm servin that many cuz that means I'm probably makin a few rib racks lol or roastin a pig ha ha that was an exlerience


*yup.. earned my blackbelt in the kitchen.. lmfao (studied in Asia.. ill take some master courses @t CIA or.. somewhere in Spain(..dream come true)..
--just got done helping my homies catering bizz.. 200packs dinner, theme was Rustic Meditera (my fingers still smell like glaze)


..ionno cooking and growing just was something i always wanted to do, even when i was a rugrat... no complaints, women love it~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

**controlled testing of (a) rootrott strain in one 30unit Ez-cloner shows; w/ the right kinds of benes.. even under advanced RRI, its still treatable & the infected root system can be saved 

--cheers
[video=youtube;DSHW_iLXTac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHW_iLXTac[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1872093View attachment 1872092View attachment 1872091View attachment 1872090

(the right mixture of spectrum.. im noticing 'less' stretching than normal (even on SATdoms.., just an observation, nothing solid..)

....
[video=youtube;3qBkrxmSrwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qBkrxmSrwk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1872098View attachment 1872097View attachment 1872096View attachment 1872095

(..imagination is key... --AE)

[video=youtube;YFdpWdbVTd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFdpWdbVTd4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1872119View attachment 1872118View attachment 1872117View attachment 1872116

..Martian 
[video=youtube;fzddml210fI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzddml210fI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1872156View attachment 1872153
(..CT ez-cloner / RRI testing ; ..drink-up Kron... lol)


View attachment 1872154
(..testing new sugar for bene(s)..)


View attachment 1872155
(cascade compost.. great innoculant )


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;NfCTdFo0Oy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfCTdFo0Oy0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 1873076
(..am i baking or growing.. lmfao)


View attachment 1873077View attachment 1873078
(new UVb toys...)


--cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 5, 2011)

**thnx for the bottle of green label, my liver also sends his regards 

[video=youtube;4JkIs37a2JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JkIs37a2JE&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2011)

are you just trying all the diff sugars!


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> are you just trying all the diff sugars!


*Just the ones I have done some reading on ., seems some benes react a certain way to different sugar(s).,


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

sup can, howz the lab been  ??


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup can, howz the lab been  ??


*..steady as she goes .. hope all is well Mug~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873672
View attachment 1873669
(..C99 chillin..)

View attachment 1873670
(..blue cheese SP-free )

View attachment 1873671


**rain drops always sound relaxing...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873730
(..maui..)

View attachment 1873723
View attachment 1873716
(..heavy duty fruity..)

***be easy 

[video=youtube;g1XHSOMl_jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1XHSOMl_jw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873760View attachment 1873759View attachment 1873758View attachment 1873757


**sunday kickback..

[video=youtube;O37egaou0rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O37egaou0rY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

the plants look fresh


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

lolz .. did you make fun of some ones mama


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hey wiz u heard from joe he said he's supposed to be out this way today or tomorrow I think. He sent me a pm. I'm lookin forward to seein some of his dank nug in person. Pics never do full justice


**nope.. havent heard from mr. dank~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1874060
(..just popd some these gifted genetics,. hoping to find the pure lemon pheno :Þ)


[video=youtube;grzWQZdvk_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grzWQZdvk_g&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875423dyi temp/lightintenisty meter.the part in the pic is the mobile display.soon it will work that herb iq program.and i need to add more sensors.humidity couple more temp sensors,i want to use something that will auto measure plant height.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 1875423dyi temp/lightintenisty meter.the part in the pic is the mobile display.soon it will work that herb iq program.and i need to add more sensors.humidity couple more temp sensors,i want to use something that will auto measure plant height.


*sweet DIY project  , keep us posted on how it turns out., works w/ herbIQ.. nice~


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875427View attachment 1875426View attachment 1875425
(..some Vanilla for a smooth nightcap )

..cheers


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 6, 2011)

enjoy!im relaxing w some blue cheese.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm here bitches


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 7, 2011)

**lol.. hows the vacay goin so far~ ?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 7, 2011)

**been running some randoms tests lately..

(a1).. 2days of straight c02 lvls peaking @t 15-16kppm, has resulted in no stress/defs on the plants --they are actually exhibiting signs of healthy growth~
(a2).. with higher c02 lvls, there was less need to empty the dehumidifiers..
(b1).. with Uvb @t 386u/Cw--300nms (dist=1ft) ., 'smell' has increased.. no signs of stress/defs

--cheers

[video=youtube;q1Et1siZhTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 8, 2011)

**picked up a new smoking accessory 







 cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 8, 2011)

*sweet.. sounds like y'all had a kodak moment~ got stuck in a kitchen helping but its cool, free meals..


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 8, 2011)

View attachment 1878356
*snuck a plate, dinner is served~

--just need a bong load, and its all gravvy


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;bEgd4LjrXPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEgd4LjrXPI[/video]

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;J0f12pW5U-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0f12pW5U-o[/video]

...its breassy

[video=youtube;kVk1HOlkq_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVk1HOlkq_o&NR=1[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hbjfime5xeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbjfime5xeM[/video]

..videos make uploads stoner friendly.. ;P

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

View attachment 1878940

(..nothing new in the bookstores, sigh.. need new stuff to read,, lol)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

**hoping for NO --chicks with dicks, please 

View attachment 1879780
(..lets see what goodies i can find w/ reserva gear..)


----------



## Joedank (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^ all you will find is a "self" but I heard way too many from those got dicks for my tastes ... Lemme know how it goes


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

*in rapidrooters now, ill let ya know whats the fuzz is about


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

View attachment 1880420
(..testing more fuzz )


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

View attachment 1880430View attachment 1880429View attachment 1880428View attachment 1880427

...C.Wiz&#8482;

[video=youtube;lBEJc9G6KTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBEJc9G6KTM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 9, 2011)

View attachment 1880473View attachment 1880472View attachment 1880471

..i know what dreams taste like.. 
[video=youtube;w3EQSjjZleM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EQSjjZleM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1880537View attachment 1880536

(..mj <3...)

[video=youtube;wMH0e8kIZtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMH0e8kIZtE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmnnn oh yea baby :/


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

*im a bit confused and aroused.. :\

View attachment 1880549
(..sea_'foo_..?)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;1KHuNqgsuQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KHuNqgsuQw&feature=related[/video]

..faded.. feeling xrated..


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1881636View attachment 1881635View attachment 1881634View attachment 1881633


...mary jane looking sexy as usual...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1881720View attachment 1881718
View attachment 1881719View attachment 1881721

*..art & science...

[video=youtube;u_WGNF8FFg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_WGNF8FFg0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

**friend talking to stoneygirls, might grow some of their genetics to help out (plus side, if a solid pheno is found we got dibs, sweet~)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1881741View attachment 1881739
(..cinderella making a comeback)


(..maui getting hulkd up..)
View attachment 1881740


(..deep purple love..)
View attachment 1881738


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1881778
(..cleaning out the r/o rez..)



View attachment 1881776
(..diCon.. its military approved )

...im'ma do Me...
[video=youtube;pKv7dDFpCbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKv7dDFpCbk&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1881852View attachment 1881851View attachment 1881849View attachment 1881847
(..i like my SATs w/ little stretch..)

[video=youtube;vkYKPuOn8Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkYKPuOn8Uo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

*no worries, most of the indoorMODs like to keep things spam free & flame free ---dude, its RUI.. trolls just come w/ the package..


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;yp3UeCguVVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp3UeCguVVI&feature=relmfu[/video]

**one confirmed high cbd strain found, hoping to get the strain out by 2012 (look for a future article about it on projectCBD.org)

(btw, its from a landrace )

--cheers

C.Wiz


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

*got the new AQ150Hs deep-ocean-blue/skyblue .., thnx Kessils.. y'all make me happy


----------



## Joedank (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got 9.8% tested CBD bubba kush just 13% thc and I am blowin up project z-6 from mr nice seeds gonna cross that to my la con and my bubba going for 12-12% thc-CBD can't wait to have bred my own super high pain releaf strain! Right now all I offer is the. Mk ultra, lA con, and errl and medibles.. Soon cannatonic proj z-6 and z-7 and bubba kush!!
What are the results for your strain? I am hoping to get my own gas mass spec second hand it is on the list with a rotary evaporator and kessil system ! 
Like 30,000$ in equipment
On a side note I ran three batches of trim thru a Tasmisium extractor and the results were not as tastey as other extractors I have used ... Wonder why? I made over 20 grams of oil for 180 grams of sugar so about a 11% return not bad at all .. Was gonna buy this unit but may just wait and get another vendor to go in with me to get the half pound extractor... Not that you care..
When do we get to see flower pics?? Here is a local norcal og for my garden up here


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

**dude, how much for the gas mass spec second hand??? 

--as for extractors.. got some1 already handling my trims.., (the ivory man).. dunno just got introd to him by my bro~

(we are gonna wait till thanksgiving weekend to pop 12/12 for the main room, trying to get them fatter )

..that OGnorcal looks tasty


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> =o u can't share buddy lol
> Gotta keep us in suspense??


*lol.. all i can say is she Asian w/ longer skinny fingers.. haha., ill take pics of her when i see here again 

--ill also ask for the printout, not sure which ppl they used to get the results


----------



## Joedank (Nov 11, 2011)

6-12k BUT you need training depending on the unit and the output mod you also need to learn the protocols for the burning and input soooo.... It's more than money I got a buddy that broke off from full spectrum and is gonna help teach me the inns and outs


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 11, 2011)

Joedank said:


> 6-12k BUT you need training depending on the unit and the output mod you also need to learn the protocols for the burning and input soooo.... It's more than money I got a buddy that broke off from full spectrum and is gonna help teach me the inns and outs



**yo.. whatever happened to those full spectrum guys? did the business split?

--yea, those machines need techies to run it.. ill let you hadle all that crazyness Joe 'haha


----------



## Joedank (Nov 11, 2011)

They are going to be a real testing facility again soon ... Can't say too much about the real happenings of that biz my bro is a two year lab tech finishing his certs and studies in organic chem.. He knows more than he is telling but I feel big money playing a role here ---boulder money but we will see soon weather they show up again or jump deep into paid research and development ...


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

joe that plant is bad ass. OMG i need a plant like that, whats the flower time ?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 11, 2011)

77 days on that cut supposed to get the good marks in pain releaf I just got super stoned!  not much brain power left to ponder pain  that greasy green leaf is a recessive sativa Dom trait I have found .. It is in the s1 of og#18 and the good phenos of Cali connection gear




[/IMG]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 1883743
(..i like my fanblades w/ teeth ..)


View attachment 1883742
(..gods gift mom gettin her makeover.. real purp strain, cant wait for the budd porn)


----------



## mugan (Nov 12, 2011)

its got very long inter nodes for a indica, whats the indi/sat %


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 1884830View attachment 1884826View attachment 1884825View attachment 1884824

(..ct <3..)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 1884861

 Pacman ftw!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey wiz bro I just got my titan atlas 5 does it need to be calibraited?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 13, 2011)

*nope, just plug in the batteries and start walking around & testing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

well im in my house theres no grow anything here and its reading 1600 to 1800ppm wtf


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well im in my house theres no grow anything here and its reading 1600 to 1800ppm wtf


*if you got multiple ppls living there, pets, outside air, you just farted ;P ..hehe, my kitchen peaks @t around 1100ppm .. all that deep fried goodness, lolz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

at what point is it fatal?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> at what point is it fatal?


*just look out for 8k-10k ppm-range(for ppl).., thats when you'll need your cool particle mask


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *just look out for 8k-10k ppm-range(for ppl).., thats when you'll need your cool particle mask


Thanks bro


----------



## lostNug (Nov 13, 2011)

I definetly noticed huge thc increase growing with ceramic metal halides (contain more uvb then reg bulbs). In my opinion a hps and ceramic mh bulbs run together is best u can do indoors.


----------



## mugan (Nov 13, 2011)

a Que about the ppm ,Ec and ph meters , what price did you guys get yours , is an Ec meter over $500 ??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> a Que about the ppm ,Ec and ph meters , what price did you guys get yours , is an Ec meter over $500 ??


This one i got for 280$ mugan


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 13, 2011)

*temps 72f / 60%rhw / 3330ppmc02

--first CT brew off the soilsoupmac came out , beautiful~ ; sucanat has a nice sweet melow smell, relaxing..

(veggin under magentas = stretch; deep-purps are ok, but blue boosters all the way.. come on 350h all blue!! hehe)

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887969

(.._There is a time and a place for everything_..)
View attachment 1887968

.............
[video=youtube;JaAWdljhD5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

ad luv to get high in that room, its so colorfully  plants look good, awesome growing KUNGFU wiz


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> ad luv to get high in that room, its so colorfully  plants look good, awesome growing KUNGFU wiz


**thank you Mugan, its the only thing left that makes me happy


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

am addicted to growing too , we should make an AA group


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> am addicted to growing too , we should make an AA group


[video=youtube;dWQM6sOsd5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWQM6sOsd5k&feature=related[/video]

..haha


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 14, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Indeed sign me up lol I know I gotta problem. My plants and my puppy always cheer me up
> 
> Lookin real good wiz


 
*..gotta love man's best friend... , 
View attachment 1888417


----------



## yesum (Nov 15, 2011)

So is there enough uv made by cfl or tube flourescent lights to do anything? I use 55 watt pl-l lights placed within 1 inch of plants. Also, the cmh is usually housed in a glass safety shield which block most of the uv I think?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2011)

*yes.. the cfl/tubes with 5.0/10.0 uvb have enough ump in them to have a nice finish 

..correct, glass filters waves~


----------



## yesum (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I should have said standard cfl or tubes have enough uv. I do not know if you took it to mean these were uv lights. I have no way of measuring the uv of my lights and cannot find info online about it either.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2011)

yesum said:


> I guess I should have said standard cfl or tubes have enough uv. I do not know if you took it to mean these were uv lights. I have no way of measuring the uv of my lights and cannot find info online about it either.


*if they are standard, then no.. you will not be supplementing enough uvb


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 1889456View attachment 1889454View attachment 1889453
View attachment 1889455

(..tlc + hardwork..)


----------



## yesum (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey cannawizard, do test the uv level with a meter? I was looking at the Solarmeter 6.2 at around $200. It measures uvb only which is what I care about. I think my regular fluorescent tubes do put out some uvb, but have no idea if it is enough to trigger anything. If the fluoro is not enough I could test a cmh for fun.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2011)

yesum said:


> Hey cannawizard, do test the uv level with a meter? I was looking at the Solarmeter 6.2 at around $200. It measures uvb only which is what I care about. I think my regular fluorescent tubes do put out some uvb, but have no idea if it is enough to trigger anything. If the fluoro is not enough I could test a cmh for fun.


*yes, i do use the solarmeter for UVb  ., only way to see if your bulbs are emitting anything purple is to test it~ 

..goodluck


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

*watching 'Street Thief' on netflix,. "raw" vid

..last day of insomnia, new herbal theraphy works~ (acupuncture itches, old korean women are mean.. lol)

--cheers

(..crap, my e-cigg is outta juice.. oh well, im good now.. shit works)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

*yea., had a full 8hrs.. feels so good, plus my parents gave me an early xmas present.. i sleep on temper now, no more couches 

--sidenote.. anyone know of a good pitbull breeder (red bloods prefrd, solid jaws ))


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 16, 2011)

If u want a blue.....


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> If u want a blue.....


*if they are beefy, ill take a look.. most blues i see out here are malnourished from bad breeders., got info ct?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Mm damn wish u had been around when I picked up mine man her sisters were beefy. When u get ur Pitt man lets get ours together to play. Mine is like a big mother lol she loves pups
> 
> Oh man wiz sleepin on the couch is shitty I used to do it tempur pedis are the shit I wish I had one I'd be sleepin way better. I get. New mattress it still sucks balls... -_-


*ive been drooling over DMX old photos of pitbulls., now those are fucking sexy bitches


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 16, 2011)

ill post a couple pics next time i go see em.prob a day or 2.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

View attachment 1891526
View attachment 1891530

**these are being tested on our signature strain ('Marciana' ..means female martian) ..cross is mines, dont ask wont tell


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

*sharing is not caring this time,,, that strain took 13yrs to create.. such art.. i rather piss on all of kings midas gold before i let her go.....

--passion bitches, you dont learn/acquire it.. its in the genes 

[video=youtube;KBzsuiRktPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBzsuiRktPQ[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Nov 16, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *sharing is not caring this time,,, that strain took 13yrs to create.. such art.. i rather piss on all of kings midas gold before i let her go.....
> 
> --passion bitches, you dont learn/acquire it.. its in the genes
> 
> ...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

*selected breeders will prolly get a cut in due time, but theres enough out there right now to keep people happy 

View attachment 1891834

....posers can feel free to step up anytime.. hollah
[video=youtube;Q_lHFCGecNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_lHFCGecNs[/video]
[video=youtube;g1XHSOMl_jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1XHSOMl_jw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

View attachment 1891874View attachment 1891873View attachment 1891872

(..we good..)
View attachment 1891871


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 16, 2011)

View attachment 1891889View attachment 1891888View attachment 1891886
View attachment 1891887


----------



## Phaeton (Nov 17, 2011)

How does this gpw thing work?

I screwed up big time and overvegged a plant tray by close to a month. Put the monster in the budroom, tied up all the branches that weren't propped with a stick, and fed it 800 watts on top and 200 watts on the side. 2100 grams dried bud.

End result was 2.1 gpw. Does this count? Normally the plants I grow come out .8 gpw, but it seems to be determined entirely by veg time. Very rarely do I break one gram per watt.

Is there a limit for vegging or does my 2.1 gpw count as a good number? I personally think overvegging is cheating, but if it isn't in the rules then I can grow over 2 grams per watt. Or maybe I am just lazy and everyone but me maxxes out the room every single grow.

View attachment 1892526

Just killing time while the meds kick in, it is 38 degrees below zero on the other side of the door and I'm kinda stuck inside.
I could use a piece of fresh fish, all I got is a half a salmon from last summer in the freezer.


----------



## mugan (Nov 17, 2011)

these super blooms and bud candy chems, is it a mix of phosphorous and growth hormones ? or just NPK with more PK than N


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 18, 2011)

cannawiz i was just thinking do you have any budshoots?i always see vegi but wheres the flowers


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 18, 2011)

*just going thru all the veg pics first  then ill go thru the flowers., 

-cheers


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 18, 2011)

ok cool.how u likeing the new leds the aquarium ones?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

fucking wiz killing it once again good for you bro!


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> ok cool.how u likeing the new leds the aquarium ones?


**im taking pics of it, ill post in a bit


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> fucking wiz killing it once again good for you bro!



**pfff.. im just catching up to you Pros


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **pfff.. im just catching up to you Pros


haha wiz to funny


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 19, 2011)

canna wizard are your plants are gorgeous. on socal dmv if u need to go to the one in hollywood. its the money. never have to wait.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> canna wizard are your plants are gorgeous. on socal dmv if u need to go to the one in hollywood. its the money. never have to wait.


**sweet, thnx~ got stuck in a 2hr line just to renew.. sigh

..but thnx for the heads up


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

I gotta ask you about those Pink and purple or whatever the fuck Kessil's man....
do you think those things really help?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I gotta ask you about those Pink and purple or whatever the fuck Kessil's man....
> do you think those things really help?


*it depends.. if your just growing to grow, then No.. you dont need fancy LEDs or Kessils,.. its really for people who have a dialed in system  , and want a little extra~


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *it depends.. if your just growing to grow, then No.. you dont need fancy LEDs or Kessils,.. its really for people who have a dialed in system  , and want a little extra~


 Can you explain to me (someone who grows just to grow I guess ) how a plant benefits from pink and magenta spectrum?
Love you wiz, just been on my mind for while.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Can you explain to me (someone who grows just to grow I guess ) how a plant benefits from pink and magenta spectrum?
> Love you wiz, just been on my mind for while.


**no prob., the mags are the hue-pink LEDs made up off mostly red spec w/ a hint of blues (so its better suited for making sure your floral clusters get the nms(spectrums) they need)., the deep purps are the LEDs w/ mostly blues w/ a hint of red --to stimulate root growth) --the usual hue of it is purple/violet --usually used by peeps for veggin needs

**mixing both just ensure your giving a (full spectrum) feel.. --seen less stretching on SATdoms, more shoots on INDYdoms.. --still early tech but the results are great 

(the nms charts are on kessils site)


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

That's really interesting.
I'd written off LED tech until at least 2015, when the technology will probably be a lot better, but I think I'm gonna start researching them again. The LED craze from about 2-3 years ago really jaded me and made me hate them without even using them lol, but maybe the tech is developing faster than than I thought.
Do you use ALL LED or do you use some HID?
Is there any other info you have on new LED tech and research besides the Kessil site? I like to avoid biased sources.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> That's really interesting.
> I'd written off LED tech until at least 2015, when the technology will probably be a lot better, but I think I'm gonna start researching them again. The LED craze from about 2-3 years ago really jaded me and made me hate them without even using them lol, but maybe the tech is developing faster than than I thought.
> Do you use ALL LED or do you use some HID?
> Is there any other info you have on new LED tech and research besides the Kessil site? I like to avoid biased sources.


**using all LED is viable, but is you mix MH/HPS/LED then the advantages become apparent .. 

--the only LED tech i follow is the S.E.T.i newsletter and whatever internet jargon i can decipher on the interWEBs.. goodluck finding non-biased format.. theres some, but everyone wants their own 2.s in it somehow..


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **using all LED is viable, but is you mix MH/HPS/LED then the advantages become apparent ..
> 
> --the only LED tech i follow is the S.E.T.i newsletter and whatever internet jargon i can decipher on the interWEBs.. goodluck finding non-biased format.. theres some, but everyone wants their own 2.s in it somehow..


Thanks anyways wiz.
What do you think of the Chameleon plasma?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy is grew with the mid-range ($2,300) model and got some very interesting results.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/409751-first-grow-alaskan-thunder-fuck.html

Idk much about alaskan thunderfuck genetics, but I don't think the buds would've been as big if the light wasn't good but idk.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Thanks anyways wiz.
> What do you think of the Chameleon plasma?


**testing plasma rigs next, still waiting on word from them about their newest model IV i think... (sweet rig on movers, but the price tag is insane)


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

I d k if its been tried but you indoor guys need try mixing in some CMH lights and fill in the missing parts of the spectrum with LEDs, you can overlap spectrum output charts to kno what to get. it would be a lil pricy tho


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

mugan said:


> I d k if its been tried but you indoor guys need try mixing in some CMH lights and fill in the missing parts of the spectrum with LEDs, you can overlap spectrum output charts to kno what to get. it would be a lil pricy tho


 I really like the CMH on paper, but they only run on 400w HPS magnetic ballasts. That's a pretty narrow window, especially since I'm trying to move up to a 600w, but I'm going to keep the 400w mag ballast I have now and use CMH instead of MH for my veg room. In my ideal room, I'd like to supplement a 600w HPS with a 400w (actually it's only 330w) CMH.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

**i doubt my cyber garden is missing a spectrum  .,,no room for CMHs (got the full sunpulse line).. way sweeter nms peaks than CMH.. compare the charts (should be on their sites)..

--i use growgoggles in there and my eyes still hurt..


(tho since adding the AQLEDs, i see tint of green on some angles.. mmMm colors~)
--ill take pics, brb


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

View attachment 1895477View attachment 1895476View attachment 1895475View attachment 1895473

..ta'da


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **i doubt my cyber garden is missing a spectrum  .,,no room for CMHs (got the full sunpulse line).. way sweeter nms peaks than CMH.. compare the charts (should be on their sites)..
> 
> --i use growgoggles in there and my eyes still hurt..
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I'm actually ver the CMHs a little. I want to get me one of them thar 3-4 spinner systems and fit it with mixed spectrum light depending on the growth stage or course.


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

danm,
well . got the sun  , but fo reall how much are those things ?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

**sshhh... but you can get 350Hs for only 350 not 450.. you just gotta know where 2 looksie


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like the Smurfs live there....

lol jk


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah man, I'm actually ver the CMHs a little. I want to get me one of them thar 3-4 spinner systems and fit it with mixed spectrum light depending on the growth stage or course.


**think about the swirl pattern or spiral of our universe  --got spinners.. lolz


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **think about the swirl pattern or spiral of our universe  --got spinners.. lolz


 You stupid, foo
hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Is that for the smurf comment??? Lol


**Lmfao.. i do not know what you speak off~ 

(i plead the FiF)


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

peace on RIU niggaz


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

Whatever mr. face...NECK


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **brah its all sunshine and daisies here, ..nothing 2 worry about.. just showing all colors of the rainbow  ..ppfff haha


 more like rainbow brite....


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

**haha here a feel good song for all of us to wonder WTF just happened.. lolz

[video=youtube;I8JULmUlGDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8JULmUlGDA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

What did just happen?
I hope I didn't offend you. I love you man, I'm just fucking with ya. I'm still looking into those kessil's.
Your garden is shuper shweet.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> What did just happen?
> I hope I didn't offend you. I love you man, I'm just fucking with ya. I'm still looking into those kessil's.
> Your garden is shuper shweet.


**its Not You., its Me.. or thats what my psyc told me  ..lmfao

--fuck'em, i pay her to listen to my problems, and asses me a decent feel-good-conclusion.. hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

View attachment 1895532
(..all organic doo-doo magic..)


View attachment 1895530
(..before..)

View attachment 1895531
(..after..)


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

i think this is the result off 4 most likely stoned minds tryin to have a convo, or .. we are in the twilight zone


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think this is the result off 4 most likely stoned minds tr yin ti have a convo, or .. we are in the twilight zone


[video=youtube;_L8DcjFOD1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L8DcjFOD1k&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

So what did you do with the tea? I didn't get it. Did you revive a dead plant?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> So what did you do with the tea? I didn't get it. Did you revive a dead plant?


*nah., that was just a random shot of the CTbrewer.. the other shots of this arcata cut i got but was messed up during transit.. :\


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

it helps the roots by reducing the amount of bad bacteria in the res i think, aerobic bacteria eat anaerobic .. (did i get it right ?)


----------



## Beansly (Nov 19, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *nah., that was just a random shot of the CTbrewer.. the other shots of this arcata cut i got but was messed up during transit.. :\


 Yeah Isaw that. That's a nice ct brewer. I gotta get me one of those. What brand and all that is it?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Yeah Isaw that. That's a nice ct brewer. I gotta get me one of those. What brand and all that is it?


**its pretty solid for a 25gal brewer, its by SoilSoup


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 19, 2011)

was that a trainwreck clone?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> was that a trainwreck clone?


*i hope not.. lolz, im not sure what it is.. but then again, you might be right.. eek


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 19, 2011)

if it is keep it!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2011)

sup kids... hows the plants cwizzer??? getting my 10k sunpulses next week finally... just had to get back to the real world to order them.... anything cool happen in the last two weeks???





hot springs ... love then sooo much must be the lithium





organic kale forest!!! in norcal


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> sup kids... hows the plants cwizzer??? getting my 10k sunpulses next week finally... just had to get back to the real world to order them.... anything cool happen in the last two weeks???


**nada... same o same o.. tho ive been feeling a bit under the weather..


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 19, 2011)

*im thinking of a backpack adventure after this cycle.. show me some key NorCal spots 

--kale reminds me of ...good things, happy things... , but it still taste like shit 2 me.. lmfao... UGH had to pretend so many times... /slitwrist.. lolz


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2011)

Kale sum shallot garlic Rosemary chicken stock.. Add two eggs as it steams away and cover till steamed nicely squeeze of lemon and you are in the biz!!

Norcal Ahhhh from the Shasta skiing hiking and hot springing .. To humbolt weed, redwoods and surfing... Then Marin , and san Fran ! Tahoe shit it's got it all!! The pigmy forest in big sur is off the hook!! Visions of what once was!!


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

**really.. who smokes 'blunts'.. #fail .., get wit the papers~


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

Cannawizard whats up with the plant on the far right side of this photo looks like some dead leaves on it?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> Cannawizard whats up with the plant on the far right side of this photo looks like some dead leaves on it?


**neglected the ladies for a couple days while it rained... no worries tho, i think everythings gonna be oki dokes from now on... #Hope


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Oh and I'll add I don't kill plants EVER I've saved so many so far gone and yet this ones healthy and i rape it.
> 
> Hey did u know bud plants need water to survive lol -_-


*..a lil diet and stress always makes them stronger.. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol CBd do that number on pain


**foo.. CBd cant cure all Pains; now i know your dippin your bag in some other thangs.. hhmmhhhmmm.. lmfao


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


>


**looks like pest  ., guess you got high traffic near that area or they were on the plant already...

..zoom??


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

digi camera with macro is dead. cant find charger..think it was left at other place.. i'll see what i can do in photoshop

edit:


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 21, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> digi camera with macro is dead. cant find charger..think it was left at other place.. i'll see what i can do in photoshop


*if its moving, just try plucking them off for now, till we figure what they are.. *or...

(..if you can find a nice or bathroom, grab a c02 tank, and gas those fuckers to death ).. warning, c02 in those lvls can also be hazard to yo self


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

def not moving looks like sap


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

We will inspect after the night cycle. think it might legitimately be a form of sap from stress training cause shes too tall / transplanting her today


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

that has got to be it. I bent her today cause of stretch.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;9Gn3OJH3VVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gn3OJH3VVo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 23, 2011)

(..hope all the Best during this holiday break..)


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ErCAOMi5EGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErCAOMi5EGM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;bOEvBlNI-wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOEvBlNI-wc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;udxZ9zkDzpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=udxZ9zkDzpo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;9WqoHQkoIC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqoHQkoIC0&feature=player_embedded[/video]

..#2012

[video=youtube;9gPtwPY9f2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gPtwPY9f2c[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 1904142View attachment 1904141View attachment 1904140View attachment 1904139View attachment 1904137View attachment 1904135View attachment 1904134View attachment 1904133View attachment 1904132
View attachment 1904138View attachment 1904136


**HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL THE FOLKs ON RUI.org , Keep it Green~

--_cheers_

_[video=youtube;KXfbD2DqeNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXfbD2DqeNM[/video]_


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice pics bro happy tday to you too... I lost like 100 likes from your thread ...
Here is a new pipe shot fir ya imperial topaz and sterling wrap on sand blasted ya




[/IMG]
A little bit of calcarb residue from weeks past


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Nov 25, 2011)

I think you stand under me 
If you dont understand me 
young money running shit!
tell yo fuckin mammy!!
thats my jam nice to wake up tp sum lil wayne


cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;c7tOAGY59uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7tOAGY59uQ[/video]
> 
> #&#9818; &#9770; &#10014;rill


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 25, 2011)

hey dank what strain is in the last pic.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 25, 2011)

C-99 purple pineapple pheno smokes like a satire dream finishes is 55-60!
Hey wiz come check out the new thread;
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/488405-active-microbial-composting-20th-century.html#post6681349


----------



## pr0fesseur (Nov 25, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL THE FOLKs ON RUI.org , Keep it Green~
> 
> --_cheers_
> 
> _[video=youtube;KXfbD2DqeNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXfbD2DqeNM[/video]_


Great pics Wiz glad to see your ladies coming along!


----------



## yesum (Nov 25, 2011)

I finally got the Solarmeter 6.2 and tested my cfl and pl-l lights. They produce 10 to 40 micro watts of uvb on the meter at 1 inch. I need 300 plus to equal the midday sun. I am guessing the cmh does not produce enough either.

What reptile bulb would be good for a 2x2' area? I would likely hang it vertical in center of tent, not over the plants but in between them. So it would be from 1 inch to 12 inches from the buds.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 26, 2011)

**Rest In Peace --"Simba,,,--slimmy"... thank you for all the wonderful memories you left our Family with ... we gonna miss you big fuzzy golden retriever.... :*(

---you deserved better than my tears, You earned my Respect.... sweet dreams Slimmy~..............................

[video=youtube;kIjkW6iyXNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIjkW6iyXNo[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear you parted with a friend;( little did you know your buddy will bring you great respect in the next step "we shall be judged by our compassion for all beings not our self preservation toward the human race..."


cannawizard said:


> **Rest In Peace --"Simba,,,--slimmy"... thank you for all the wonderful memories you left our Family with ... we gonna miss you big fuzzy golden retriever.... :*(
> 
> ---you deserved better than my tears, You earned my Respect.... sweet dreams Slimmy~..............................
> 
> [video=youtube;kIjkW6iyXNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIjkW6iyXNo[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;_OLKvD8nob4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OLKvD8nob4[/video]

[video=youtube;j3q4RZz-PfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3q4RZz-PfI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Guile (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried the QFS-40 or UVB-313 bulbs? 
I guess they are like $50-75 a piece through Q-Labs, but if there's a market for it I'm sure somebody is knocking off their phosphor blend and selling bulbs for like $10-15 a piece (I think thats what the knock off 10% UVB Tanning bulbs sell for)..


----------



## Beansly (Nov 26, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **Rest In Peace --"Simba,,,--slimmy"... thank you for all the wonderful memories you left our Family with ... we gonna miss you big fuzzy golden retriever.... :*(
> 
> ---you deserved better than my tears, You earned my Respect.... sweet dreams Slimmy~..............................
> 
> [video=youtube;kIjkW6iyXNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIjkW6iyXNo[/video]


Ah Jesus, I'm sorry. Like a mug, I don't always read the new replies before I post. I'm sorry to hear about you dog man. Mine is practically my best friend and part of the family so I get it. I cried like a fucking baby when one of mine died a few months ago. He died in my arms.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;0nFrydK6SfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0nFrydK6SfI[/video]


..yessir

#nobleWizprize


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2011)

Slauson!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;7xzU9Qqdqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww&ob=av2e[/video]

..Wiz...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 1907473

(..pff....)

[video=youtube;EVsdXnAMeJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=EVsdXnAMeJM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;vOxWfRrb2Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOxWfRrb2Sk&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;kG_qcud1ShM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG_qcud1ShM&feature=related[/video]

#unCrowned


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Nov 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1907473
> 
> (..pff....)



top pic whats the spots on some of the leaves? I could be smoking too much or is that a little case of P.M.? Otherwise the purple lighting is sexy


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

**..you just blazing 2 much  ..its Cal deposits..


--stay breazzy


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I just skimmed through this thread and overall it sounds like results from uvb are definitely worth the investment. Do you know of anyone supplementing uvb with tanning bed bulbs? A ballast and 400w of 8-10% usable uvb with better penetration for about 160 bucks? If exposure is cut to the 6 hours with high noon and 15-20 min exposure, arent we just "tanning" the ladies? Newb with q's


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

**all the uvb fluoros/cfls/mercury/tanning/etc are just trying to add the missing purple wave indoors (which is HID/CMH/CFLs all are lacking)..

--normal high noon u/Cw are 350-400+ (dependant on where on Earth) .,
[email protected] 400uCw ..you wont just be tanning, youll be burning... slowly 


--go w/ reptile bulbs for now, unless you can get high-powered UVb machinery... *goodluck


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **all the uvb fluoros/cfls/mercury/tanning/etc are just trying to add the missing purple wave indoors (which is HID/CMH/CFLs all are lacking)..
> 
> --normal high noon u/Cw are 350-400+ (dependant on where on Earth) .,
> [email protected] 400uCw ..you wont just be tanning, youll be burning... slowly
> ...


So do those kessels add the purple spectrum you're talking about? I though the purple spectrum was actually ultraviolet? How do you add the missing uv that you say HID's don't provide? I thought the only thing blocking uv light was the glass from the hoods? Am I totally off? I'm confused...


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah just attempting to supplement a 600 watt hps, interesting read that equilateral sativas are more finicky, I'll keep that in mind when setting up the timer, I just went to the pet store and saw these repti glo 26w flouro tubes for 30 bucks a piece... not trying to be cheap but why buy 8 when i can buy 2 tanning bulbs and raise them higher above the canopy.

and nope, unfortunately I only have access to BHO motivated dreams, let alone high-powered equipment to make them true  

in a 3x4x8 should i just hand them vertically in the corners or do rows horizontally?

Canna appreciate the quick feedback, thanks man


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Nov 27, 2011)

hps has no uv spectrum, Mh does have some and certain glass is made to deflect it, so yes they are made to deflect the uv spectrum, but are designed to decrease exposure for humans not grow sticky icky buds


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> So do those kessels add the purple spectrum you're talking about? I though the purple spectrum was actually ultraviolet? How do you add the missing uv that you say HID's don't provide? I thought the only thing blocking uv light was the glass from the hoods? Am I totally off? I'm confused...


**PAR isnt Ultra violet = come correct mr sin city 

--UV is the purple wave i speak of  ; glass does reduce UVb/UVc/UVa waves passing thru it~

--kessils will not ADD the UVb missing... i say again, unless its S.E.T.I military spec'd diodes ==then yes, your LEDs would be emittingg UVb.. if not SETi... its bS~

hollah


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> yeah just attempting to supplement a 600 watt hps, interesting read that equilateral sativas are more finicky, I'll keep that in mind when setting up the timer, I just went to the pet store and saw these repti glo 26w flouro tubes for 30 bucks a piece... not trying to be cheap but why buy 8 when i can buy 2 tanning bulbs and raise them higher above the canopy.
> 
> and nope, unfortunately I only have access to BHO motivated dreams, let alone high-powered equipment to make them true
> 
> ...


--do rows, and try alternating the expo rates from 3-6hrs a day  w/ repti bulbs @t 10.0


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **PAR isnt Ultra violet = come correct mr sin city
> 
> --UV is the purple wave i speak of  ; glass does reduce UVb/UVc/UVa waves passing thru it~
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks.
So which UV type do I want to use if I could only choose one (a,b,c)?
I think this might be the reason my buds aren't sticy like the bud I get from cali. Both times I got bud from cali growers, it was really sticky to the touch. What do you think?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Haha, thanks.
> So which UV type do I want to use if I could only choose one (a,b,c)?
> I think this might be the reason my buds aren't sticy like the bud I get from cali. Both times I got bud from cali growers, it was really sticky to the touch. What do you think?


**UVa will help ripen the floral clusters, UVb will help promote THC+ & resin production, UVc will help jump start 'cbd'... --side research..

...all this is not published work, just from some' mad green cannabis researcher


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **all <3 ova hurr... i dont pay attention either... hehe


Alright pimpin, chill. haha
Aren't they expensive? Imma have to go ahead and read this whole thread...


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Alright pimpin, chill. haha
> Aren't they expensive? Imma have to go ahead and read this whole thread...


**lol, nah.. no need to read, i got it all in a tiny booklet (which will be freely given out to anyone who wants one by early 2012 ) ..i got you homie ~ 

--is it hitting 30s yet over there?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

Man.....you guys got some serious genetics


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Man.....you guys got some serious genetics


**no worries Sir Beanz ; i see 9tails cut in your future ..... hehe


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **no worries Sir Beanz ; i see 9tails cut in your future ..... hehe


 Now you're playing wit my emotions....haha
That would be so koo. I would treasure it.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

**tis gonna be a merry xmas


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2011)

reading teaming with microbes.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

**lost my copy, got jacked by some old lady,. lmfao~ ruthless.. 

--gonna order another one prolly 2morrow, just gotta finish the last chapters


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2011)

i got it on pdf. i didnt know there was a link to it.i was doing some research at my cal state.found a article from elaine and robert ingham way back in the early 80s.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2011)

noo your thinking right i was just adding what i also found.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2011)

pm your email and ill send it


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 1908982View attachment 1908981View attachment 1908980View attachment 1908979View attachment 1908978View attachment 1908976



View attachment 1908977

--C.Wiz&#8482;
[video=youtube;Tsmqrk7Wgsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsmqrk7Wgsk&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 28, 2011)

View attachment 1909782View attachment 1909780View attachment 1909779
Showing off a couple flowershots.blue larry and power.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 28, 2011)

wiz, i was tryin to bend one of my girls and i kinked her should i cut it will it be ok?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> wiz, i was tryin to bend one of my girls and i kinked her should i cut it will it be ok?



*she should be okay, as long as its not torn' apart --the plant will heal itself


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2011)

*da da da da *.....*

[video=youtube;6ZHpLyas01A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZHpLyas01A&feature=autoplay&list=TLd4xSug8Ru1o&lf=artistob&playnext=2[/video]

#staybreazzy


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I've split a branch all the way through and just picked it up and tapes it back on and it reattached itself it's fine man a kink is nothin wait til u do what I did super cropping and have to use toothpicks and tape to splint your plant for a few weeks lol that's fun ha ha


Thats Gnarly Bro. Lil too intense for me, I'll stick to the clothes hangars and plastic wire with an occasional twisty tie thrown in. I'm looking forward to a magical cola


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;MBboT4_zhm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBboT4_zhm0&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;48GZxq6RO-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48GZxq6RO-c[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts[/video]


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 30, 2011)

So many good moments from the VS fashion show tonight just fucking killer. As well as the OccupyLA eviction. Shit is going down. I'm updating the blog with about 20 new pics. Also whats peoples consensus on getting donations for clones, teens that are extras (I don't have room to flower all these bitches)? As far as I can tell its completely legal patient to patient I read everything I could find on the laws.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn foo you been up all night! Whatr you up to man? No good? Hahaha Do you rave bro? I got some cid coming in the mail. Should be here by the weekend-monday next week. It'll be my first time trippin...I'm super stoked.
**_we don't sleep when the sun goes down
**we don't waste no precious time
**all my friends sing along
**making up for teenage crime
_[video=youtube;86vDxRr2ELA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86vDxRr2ELA&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> U Trippin with someone bro? It's not good to do CID on ur own the first time. As for cuts and shit take no money give em away it's what I do and I received lots of love and met some real cool people just be straight up not shady in any way and go drop em off to whoever ur givin em to. Don't let anyone pick em up from ur grow unless u really trust em lol.


I asked my best friend to hang with me while I do it (I asked him to take it with me but he's scared...) but he got all self-righteous on me all of a sudden. Tried to talk me out of it and thinks it's a stupid idea. So I'm thinking he probably isn't the best person to trip with. I might have to do it by myself or else idk. None of my real friends do any drugs.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cq-NShfefks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq-NShfefks&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 30, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;22l1sf5JZD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0&ob=av2n[/video]


not my first time watching this but straight fire.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 30, 2011)

You heard that Yelawolf-RadioActive Album?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 30, 2011)

**damn, glad RIU is back up  thought someone didnt pay their url bills.. lolz

View attachment 1913170
View attachment 1913176View attachment 1913173


--_Cheers_


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 1, 2011)

double post


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 1, 2011)

im fuxing with photo shop making a lakers gradient of this.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 1, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> im fuxing with photo shop making a lakers gradient of this.



*may you have luck and peace in the coming year... thank you much, very kind of you  i appreciate it~

--cheers


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;EhPXdbjGLTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhPXdbjGLTc[/video]




​


----------



## yesum (Dec 1, 2011)

I was worried the DEA had taken the website down, whew.... I guess I will get the Reptisun cfl 5.0 for my tent. I do not want to worry about burning the plants at 2 inches and the plants will be packed in the 4 sq ft tent.. The Reptisun 10.0 goes from 1000 uw/cm to 100 uw/cm at 3 inches and 9 inches from light. I think 800 uw/cm is the max you want to go. Phaeton says this is mountain top equator uvb levels.

I am wondering if I can get the basic effects of the uvb by using it only in flower and better yet, the last 4 weeks or less of flower. I would prefer that as I have so little room in my tent for extra lights,


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 1, 2011)

yesum said:


> I was worried the DEA had taken the website down, whew.... I guess I will get the Reptisun cfl 5.0 for my tent. I do not want to worry about burning the plants at 2 inches and the plants will be packed in the 4 sq ft tent.. The Reptisun 10.0 goes from 1000 uw/cm to 100 uw/cm at 3 inches and 9 inches from light. I think 800 uw/cm is the max you want to go. Phaeton says this is mountain top equator uvb levels.
> 
> I am wondering if I can get the basic effects of the uvb by using it only in flower and better yet, the last 4 weeks or less of flower. I would prefer that as I have so little room in my tent for extra lights,


**those are good numbers; i'd use the repti bulbs for the entire duration of bloom; but thats just up to you  / i'd put those 5.0 7inchs from tops, goodluck~

--cheers


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 1, 2011)

how do you think the plants like me smoking occasional spliffs in the room the tent and closet is in?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0NrIm5ubBkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NrIm5ubBkw[/video]
[video=youtube;VwwkMMCoNls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwwkMMCoNls&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Dec 1, 2011)

this is all good as long as you avoid hotboxing (filling whole room with smoke) as repeted smoking leaves resadiue.... 
that bullshit aside my co2 meter goes from 390 up to 450-530 while i work when the lights are off... thats in a 9x15... your tent shoots up fer sure and they love it 


grapeoptimo said:


> how do you think the plants like me smoking occasional spliffs in the room the tent and closet is in?



hows the life wiz??? i will be back in socal in a few weeks here sooooo..... lets blaze a fatty





i got a huge hair in this nug!!! gross hope i picked it out before i sold it... hehhehehehehehehe


----------



## Beansly (Dec 1, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 That was delightful lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0NrIm5ubBkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NrIm5ubBkw[/video]


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Vid Wiz heres a grow up date. The audio got fucked up on my update for some reason so I'm gonna delete the video but I think your nocturnal. So check it out first.

[video=youtube;UGECOD1-LEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGECOD1-LEQ[/video]


----------



## Joedank (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow Kron crazy! A storm is dumping snow here in telluride ... How long did it rain in la? 
The storms that hit socal usually rock southern Colorado...


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 3, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> #fail power just came back on it went out first night of hat gnarley windstorm lol


been up on the mountain hanging with my girls cause I was worried about that.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 3, 2011)

haven't been in la all week but it hardly rained out in riverside


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 3, 2011)

Wiz are you a strict 12-12 do you mess with the flowering hours at all? 11-13 11.5-12.5?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah skiing all weekend tons of pow pow gnar gnar 
Grape - I mess with my timer tons I am playing with a sativa only room they flower at 11.5, then 11, then 10/14 to finish the last week.... Not to the last week yet but I have always done 11.5 on 12.5 off to avoid confusing signals with plants on the fence


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 3, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Yeah skiing all weekend tons of pow pow gnar gnar
> Grape - I mess with my timer tons I am playing with a sativa only room they flower at 11.5, then 11, then 10/14 to finish the last week.... Not to the last week yet but I have always done 11.5 on 12.5 off to avoid confusing signals with plants on the fence


dude I feel you I just think that that extra 30-60 minutes of darkness can be beneficial and ya my sativas right now aren't as happy as they could be I don't think on the 12/12 but the indicas seem to love as much light as they can get. I switched it to 11.5 on today. as there are 6 plants 3 indicas 1 hybrid 2 sativas flowering in same tent. the sativas are furthest along, but the indicas are fattening/crystalizing at a faster rate it seems


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 4, 2011)

@Wiz-where she at? My broad moved to Houston. straight busted.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zi8vJ_lMxQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8vJ_lMxQI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1920340


View attachment 1920339
(..c99 mum gettin' her clone on'..)




View attachment 1920338

**its all Love 

View attachment 1920337


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lookin good buddy, I'm a few days away from chop. Hey wiz can u tell me if those 10k sunpulse bulbs will do my whole cycle? I think it will they say it's a "finishing bulb" but I've seen 10k flourish for veg growin stuff sick and I don't see why it wouldn't work but i figured u would know for sure i want closest to full spectrum as I can get from one bulb. I was going to do cmh but wanted to be able to go up to 600 watts with a knob lol



**im not down with assumptions; but in-regards to what you stated.. i feel any of the sunpulse bulbs can do a full cycle.. now-- ive only vegg'd with them so far... BUT wish upon a lucky star that your correct on your 'guess' Kron


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 5, 2011)

mel frank and ed rosenthal's book on pdf. boom 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=https://mycotopia.net/forums/attachments/lifestyles/29037d1152189893-online-library-share-your-favorite-books-us-s-guide.pdf&ei=tHLdTsukE4mRiAKo4Kj_Aw&usg=AFQjCNFxuNyiWq1EZO6EFvVwVmNskPQPtQ&sig2=HnI4X-yCTxhD0kQVi0brUw


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 5, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> mel frank and ed rosenthal's book on pdf. boom
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=https://mycotopia.net/forums/attachments/lifestyles/29037d1152189893-online-library-share-your-favorite-books-us-s-guide.pdf&ei=tHLdTsukE4mRiAKo4Kj_Aw&usg=AFQjCNFxuNyiWq1EZO6EFvVwVmNskPQPtQ&sig2=HnI4X-yCTxhD0kQVi0brUw


**thank you much for the link, very kind of you 

--cheers


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 6, 2011)

Its kinda like my college graduation present to your thread. Finished my BA yesterday from ASU online.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> Its kinda like my college graduation present to your thread. Finished my BA yesterday from ASU online.


**congratulations!!!  hope your enjoying your sweet accomplishment~ rollin' a phatty for brunch.. 

--cheers

#weedGod
View attachment 1922656
(..wishing for purp kicks for Christmas..)


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1922662View attachment 1922661View attachment 1922660View attachment 1922659

(..the ladies are in dark mode for 36-40hrs..)


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1922883View attachment 1922882

[video=youtube;nk_WUs-zlNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk_WUs-zlNU[/video]



View attachment 1922881


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;KQ6zr6kCPj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=KQ6zr6kCPj8[/video]

View attachment 1923223

...time for a lil motavation~


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 7, 2011)

u leave them in darkness for 36 hours prior to flipping to 12/12 ? Would you mind running thru some of the lights u have in that room. I'm sure its just repetition but if you don't mind... Don't make me start posting shoe pics in here, have a few pairs I won't skate with...#myprecious 

[video=youtube;svKGiVdENNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svKGiVdENNM[/video]

@Spotify http://open.spotify.com/track/3HsytZZxyEcuDX3SoAxcYn


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 7, 2011)

**not a prob, its never a burden helping someone else 

--current LEDs = all Kessils
total count#

.3x = 350H Magentas
.3x = 350H DeepPurples
.1x = 150h blue booster
.1x = 150h wide blue booster
.2x = 150AQ aqua blues
.1x = 150h red booster
.2x = 150h wide red booster

--sweet vid btw

..why do i do the extra darkness period before flippin 12/12.. well.. i just imagined myself to be the plant.. and i thought it was rude to rush things, ..ionno ..lmfao, imagination.. --cheers


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 7, 2011)

I want some for a vertical room I'm designing.

they aren't cheap tho.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 7, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> I want some for a vertical room I'm designing.
> 
> they aren't cheap tho.


**yea.. they are running prices high since the tech is "new".. just another $$$ move, cant blame them..

[video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/video]

..if your interested, look online, there always some nice deals for these l.e.d.s


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey wiz! Check out my grow dude when you get a chance.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2011)

**sexyness you got there 

...lil moon update~

Date: 09 December 2011









Root




Taurus
FULL 
FULL
*
Synodic: *
Now is a good time to sow root vegetables, berries, bulbs, onions, biennials, and perennials. 

*Biodynamic: *
Moon in Taurus: This is a Earth sign. It is a good time to sow Root plants like Garlic, Horseradish, Jerusalem Artichokes, but it would not be a good time to sow Flower plants like Fruits Harvested now should be eaten straight away. 

*Sidereal:*
Moon in Taurus: This is a good time to sow Root vegetable crops especially when hardiness in drought conditions is needed.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 8, 2011)

canna so hows the blue agave going for the bennies


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2011)

cbtbudz said:


> canna so hows the blue agave going for the bennies


**havent really paid attention lately, but the CTs with agave added shows good microb foam when composting 


--- ATTN ALL:: if you wanna try something, try it, do it.. dont let someone else's lame version of WHAT THEY "THINK" might or might not work, discourage your progress 
..whats Life??? ..its living, trying, not giving 2 shits about other ppls negativity & boring ass ideas ---lack of imagination is a #Fail


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2011)

&#9774; &#9992; &#9803; &#50883; &#50976; &#9760; &#9775;
&#9829; &#9996; &#10006; &#9762; &#9763; &#9764; &#9884;
&#10070; &#931; &#8855; &#9810; &#9824; &#937; &#9828; &#9827; &#9831; &#9825; 
&#9830;&#9826; &#9812; &#9813; 
&#9818; &#9819; &#9733; &#9734; &#10030; 
&#10031; &#9732; &#9790; &#9789; &#9788; &#9728; &#9729; &#9730; 
&#9731; &#9787; &#9786; &#1758; &#1769; &#9836; &#9988; &#9986; &#9990; &#9993; 
&#10022; &#10023; &#8734; &#9794; &#9792;
&#9791; &#10084; &#10085; &#10086; &#10087; &#8482; ® 
© &#10007; &#10008; &#8855; &#9810; &#9634; &#9650; &#9651; &#9660; &#9661; &#9670; 
&#9671; &#9675; &#9678; &#9679; &#9711; &#916; &#9685; &#9684; &#650; &#991;  &#4326; 
&#22238; &#8362; &#10003; &#10004; &#10005; &#9765;
&#9766; &#9767; &#9768; &#9769; &#9770; &#9771; &#9772; &#9773;


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2011)

View attachment 1924980View attachment 1924979View attachment 1924978

[video=youtube;vhWYvPIJJm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhWYvPIJJm4[/video]

**another sweet update from the Wiz 

View attachment 1924976


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2011)

**i'd love a cut of AO  ; save me a sweet cutt, and you can take your pic of either 9tails or Marciana  ...(Marciana is a bit spicy, just the way i like it~)


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 9, 2011)

mmmm sounds nice. can i partake?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> mmmm sounds nice. can i partake?


**sharing is caring with Respect*** 

---cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

View attachment 1925905

(..Hybrid $unrise...)


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **i got some godly cuts ill be willing to just .., leave on the side of the road
> 
> --tis the season to be Merry


 Oh reeeeeheeheeaaally?
That's be killer shweet but I don't think I could make the trip to AZ buddy lol



Kaptain Kron said:


> Mm sexy lol  shits gonna go down now man I got fuckin breeding cab  mhahahaha togs in full effect if anyone wants agent orange they better speak up now I'm kinda mad partners dead set on Tossin it now and he knows it's a keeper. Just got so many things we wanna run. So while bein mad I agree but I'd like to give cut a good home. Phenos too good to die someone could benefit ;(


 Kron dude!! hook me up plz!!
I'm dying over here with these seeds....


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

*im throwing a Merry thang, gonna think bout the prep work, but i got you  .. feels good to give, it tingles 

--cheers


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *im throwing a Merry thang, gonna think bout the prep work, but i got you  .. feels good to give, it tingles
> 
> --cheers


That' why you're the Wiz. YOu make people dreams come true lololol
Stupid corny I know hahaa


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

Beansly said:


> That' why you're the Wiz. YOu make people dreams come true lololol
> Stupid corny I know hahaa


**glad just to be a part of it 

--thank you


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 9, 2011)

wiz u ride, snowboards? big bear monday is going to happen.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> wiz u ride, snowboards? big bear monday is going to happen.


*never been on a snowboard  always wanted to try it~


----------



## Beansly (Dec 9, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Beans I'll try and get an extra for ya and give it to wiz to pass to ya  if he doesn't mind I think I got enough for three cuts


 Thanks dood really.
Either way though you're still my homie!!


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 9, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Beans I'll try and get an extra for ya and give it to wiz to pass to ya  if he doesn't mind I think I got enough for three cuts


*gotta <3 Hybrids


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1927448

(..nothing but Love...)


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;U_MKKGUSCtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_MKKGUSCtk[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Dec 10, 2011)

what's good wiz?
Hey man, let me get you email addy ina PM. I'm starting to get 'noided out from the site failing and virus reports I'm hearing from other members, and now the admin wont answer requests for a response. Idk, I just don't want the site to crash and then I have no way to get a hold of the homies.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1928147View attachment 1928145View attachment 1928143View attachment 1928142


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;92FCRmggNqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92FCRmggNqQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;L53gjP-TtGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53gjP-TtGE&ob=av3e[/video]

..Veritas Vos Liberabit...


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1928360View attachment 1928359View attachment 1928358View attachment 1928357

(..i get lost in the Colors...)

[video=youtube;9wqRBGFJy7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wqRBGFJy7g[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1928366

..cocka-doodle-doo...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey wiz sorry to thread jack but seems theres some kind of admin action agaist my acount or its buged mod status is
Disabled and i cant send pm or recieve them you know of anything?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good wiz ... Man this site is different every time I log in...

Heard a nasty rumor that leothelion. Is. On. The. Prowl onthis site. Mostly for nonmedstate ...
Anyone else hear such things?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz sorry to thread jack but seems theres some kind of admin action agaist my acount or its buged mod status is
> Disabled and i cant send pm or recieve them you know of anything?


*im as lost as you Sir; not quite sure whats happening around RIU lately :\


----------



## Beansly (Dec 11, 2011)

Check out the announcement from Admin dudes
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/announcements.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beansly my admin / mod statis is disabled and i cant pm wtf


----------



## Beansly (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Beansly my admin / mod statis is disabled and i cant pm wtf


What??? Really? 
I'll tell Roast right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks beansly


----------



## Beansly (Dec 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks beansly


Anytime man 
I sent one to Admin too just in case he come online first.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 12, 2011)

you gonna do a plant graft soon? I'm thinking about doing one on this big ass sweet tooth that i'm going to cut back before flowering so she doesn't grow thru the roof.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 12, 2011)

**thnx Grape; gonna get me sum http://www.cannabee.com/#/ejoint-vaporizor/4548188814... prolly head over 2 that spot this weekend


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 12, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> you gonna do a plant graft soon? I'm thinking about doing one on this big ass sweet tooth that i'm going to cut back before flowering so she doesn't grow thru the roof.


**would like to graft something; but my mind has been all over the place recently.. hehe

..tho thas oon my todolist


----------



## Joedank (Dec 12, 2011)

Wiz what the fuck?? I listed the recipie here from bad kitty smiles like four months ago... I have been making it for months... Oh well give a man a fish....


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Wiz what the fuck?? I listed the recipie here from bad kitty smiles like four months ago... I have been making it for months... Oh well give a man a fish....


**o yea.. you did.. and of course you forgot im lazy.. so making it myself ATM seems a bit.. ionno.. lolz

--but i did find a place that makes e-cigg refills w/ thc  yay!


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 1932724View attachment 1932725


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 1932733View attachment 1932734View attachment 1932735


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

**your seeing morre orange from the red ishio's  ; coolest looking hps bulbs~

--i wanna see them make one in the same hps design but in blue/purp hue... FTW


--btw.. plants can see Green  ..imagination proclamation.. lmfao FTW


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Sun pulse has that full spectrum lineup u may be interested in wiz I'm sure you've seen it. You can replicate he suns spectrum 37" from your canopy on a spinner according to their website. I'll run it someday to find out. I'm not baller enough yet and since I'm running digi ballast I figured I would go with their 3k bulb for flower for now. I've heard good things about those bulbs your running but I'm just tryin to match the ballast to bulb as best I can lol


I really like the those Sunpulses too. I wanna get one of the 10k finishing bulbs for the last two weeks of flower.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 13, 2011)

wiz does that c-99 mum got some powdery mildew on it?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> wiz does that c-99 mum got some powdery mildew on it?


**even if it did, theres too many checks&balances in my full Organic rooms to let just One thing take over.., matter fact; pests like PM-mold-etc.. just a bunch of punks in the playground.. but they aint.. boss 


--cheers


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 13, 2011)

Ive seen some specs of it on a few of my plants since i brought a new strain into the room. Have been dealing with it, but its definitely not setting much back. Definitely none of it in the bloom chamber too only in the veg and its minimal. FUll organic rooms ehh how many rooms are there?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Anyone have any leads on kens GDP and or preferably purple kush in so cal?


**i got reg gdp, kens gdp, and purp kush... just hollah for that AO cutt


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2011)

**got new books to read... 

-star wars: fate of the jedi (ascension)
-teaming w/ microbes
-edgar allan poe: tales of mystery & imagination
-the element encyclopedia of secret signs & symbols

..cheer$


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 14, 2011)

hey wiz. I want pics pics pics pics. went to the UCLA game tonight. miserable performance from both teams


----------



## mugan (Dec 15, 2011)

i like em sizalin man, to hot to touch , to hot not to


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 1936418View attachment 1936424power


----------



## Joedank (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^^ sounds like a cool invite his family is nice and his bong got me ripped proper two foot styleee... Be round with Durban la con and critical haze in a week but just passion thru...


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 15, 2011)

*got plans for my full organic rooms; all water recycled, nutes all from scratch (compost teas), high c02, multi-spectrum lights, electricity runs on solar panels, soil recycled & re-used, leafs & plant matter recycled for mulch, etc etc.. nothing is wasted.. just like the rainforest~


#2012.All.In


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 16, 2011)

we should collaborate. only a few legit RIU'ers in socal i'll have some collateral in a few weeks and plan on getting at wiz on some organics. get me some of that doo doo magic.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 16, 2011)

@kron i've found clones are semi hard to move


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1937555View attachment 1937556View attachment 1937557View attachment 1937558


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 16, 2011)

lol how high is it in there ?


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

hellz ya WIZ, the plants are amazing !


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

how long they gon veg WIZ?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 16, 2011)

mugan said:


> how long they gon veg WIZ?


*they are just about to pass 1st week into bloom  ...lol they still look like they are veggin.. hehe


----------



## mugan (Dec 16, 2011)

ya that last power was dum* but good while i was watching i was baked out my mind so i was drawing  lol


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 17, 2011)

View attachment 1940305View attachment 1940307View attachment 1940306


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 18, 2011)

how do you even get to all the plants they are taking over.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 18, 2011)

im guessing he just moves them when he walks thru to water or has a drip system going .


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 18, 2011)

5 am hash joint listening to this lauren hill joint. wyclef and the fugees just killin it


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 18, 2011)

btw, chopped a kush plant today. 

[video=youtube;CdInmqzl0tU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdInmqzl0tU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2011)

*things that help; 

-pure 02 mixed w/ c02 @t dark periods (12/12).. concentrations are still #?

-deep blue / all blue LEDs do a better job @t cloning/veggin

-high c02 & high humidity is ideal for veggin

..blah blah... the rest y'all can think off... sheesh~

loL


----------



## mugan (Dec 19, 2011)

what EP is that am on 325  haven't seen it


----------



## mugan (Dec 19, 2011)

ohh ya and we got the runner one  too bad its already ordered  , but there is another space we will be doing more, also am doing it in my rehabilitation space. so al check into getting other plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Killer looking room wiz nice and full


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;2cjv7hEAytU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cjv7hEAytU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;q8qKzt5NyL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8qKzt5NyL8&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Dec 20, 2011)

hey wiz I need some dynamic garening expertise. According to the moon, when would be the next best time to sow seeds?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.thegardenerscalendar.com/Moon_Planting.asp


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 20, 2011)

View attachment 1945871
Hey Wiz two of my plants that are flowering one more than the other and a 3rd less than the other two are between 5-7 weeks flowering and are getting this yellowing on the fan leaves. It starts at the tips and goes to the stem. I don't think its a huge problem, I think its cause they are 5 feet tall in 3 gallon plastic pots (I have since switched over to air pots) and they have used up all the nutrients in the soil? Could this be accurate or what would you attribute this too?


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 21, 2011)

@wiz- I know its not organics, but Im low on money right now, I got the advanced line -the foilar sprays 6 different quart sized bottles at 6 dollars a bottle. All aboutt the organics but im also about the cheapness and the results im gonna get. 

I hit them pretty hard with the nutes yesterday so we'll see how they look. My two girls that are 2 weeks away loving the bloom FX one of them started to foxtail. 

edit http://www.xnutrients.com/

Uncle ben said that most of the synthetics are the same so just buy the cheapest nutes u can find. so thats what i did. this stuff seems to self correct the PH as well which is nice, I water my organic soil with 5.8 ish water with no real problems


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 21, 2011)

even my broke ass has some weed.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 21, 2011)

*lol.. my broke is @t zero.. hehe; its all gravvy tho; /cry


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 21, 2011)

I think wiz and I are both currently busto. I have like 6 grams of some dank tho. (its only partly cured)


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked this black water a little early, the fucking plant was a runt and i had it in too small of a pot, /transplanted like week 4 of flower, it never took to the soil, I chopped it at like 56 days 90% cloudy but hardly any amber. Got a half zip off her heres half of it. 
View attachment 1948024

Im a poker player by trade college graduate by parents request. Trying to make something happen rather than get a real j.o.b. get to that WSOP and putinwork


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 21, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> I picked this black water a little early, the fucking plant was a runt and i had it in too small of a pot, /transplanted like week 4 of flower, it never took to the soil, I chopped it at like 56 days 90% cloudy but hardly any amber. Got a half zip off her heres half of it.
> View attachment 1948024
> 
> Im a poker player by trade college graduate by parents request. Trying to make something happen rather than get a real j.o.b. get to that WSOP and putinwork


*damn that pic got me jelly.. im dry as$ hell lolz.. wish i could pack a bowl of your pic hehe


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 22, 2011)

im gonna give the crowd a photo update if u dont wiz


----------



## Beansly (Dec 22, 2011)

hey wiz do you mind if I post some pics of this weeks plushberry update?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Wat beans your cuts still rootin up with the wiz mans cut of ao stupid cold slowin me down.  I'll keep ya informed.


fuckin ey thanks man. if you're interested in ssh f2s man, pm me.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I gotta jump off, so I'm gonna post them cause I want your true opinion (yours too Kron), so if you don't want them up let me know and I'll delete the post. This is two Plushberries at day 37 flower.

Pheno 1 
























































Pheno 2


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 22, 2011)

*ill trade you any of my 33 cuts for that lovely beast  looks like a white Christmas~ hehe


----------



## Beansly (Dec 22, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *ill trade you any of my 33 cuts for that lovely beast  looks like a white Christmas~ hehe


Now that's a review...Goddamn man...that's mean a lot dood... thanks
I was stupid and neglected my cuts of both of these so I'm bout to do some emergency late cloning attempts. If that doesn't work, I'll reveg them if they're worth it. I've been hearing mixed reviews about the smoke potency so...
But if can save it man, I'll _give_ it to you man fo sho.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Damn looks good brotha I don't see how it could not be potent with that many trichomes on it lol


Thank you man. It nice to be complimented by such a high caliber of growers. 
About ther potency, one dude even said that coffee has the same effect but idk. It's a cross of space queen and black cherry soda so it has more of a sativa high I guess.
Must be the UV from not having my bulb covered by glass. I've been talking to people who aren't convinced UV does anything and refering them to your thread wiz. They're just so much frostier than when I used a hood, and I haven't changed anything else.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 22, 2011)

*just had a seizure; glad it still has a sense of humor


----------



## pr0fesseur (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy holidays Ladies and gents Just stopping by to spread some Holiday Cheer. Wiz love your thread keep up the great work. 

-Pr0f


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 23, 2011)

So it would be beneficial for my plants if I removed the glass that encloses the bulb in my 600w set up? I have a inline fan sucking the hot air out of the bulb enclosure its on 24/7 when the lights are on. My question is how much is the ambient temperature in the room going to go up? 

I will remove this glass today If its going to my my plants more frosty/ potent. 

Just took a fat rip of my blackwaterOG

/headbanded


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmm hanging it vertically would probably 
1. save me space 
2. allow me to lower it closer to the canopy since it wouldnt be in a huge stupid enclosure.
3. would need box fan
dunno if I could hang it vertically, but maybe. also, this bulb I'm running is on its third 12/12 cycle not sure how much I trust it, dont want my plants being hit with shrapnel ha. What happens when those fuckers blow out? I'm assuming they shatter?

I really dont want my bitches that 10-12 days out hit with shrapnel. Maybe its a risk I have to take. Also, wouldn't mind the ambient going up to 75 in there during lights on.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess if it happens it happens. I plan on getting a new one in a few weeks. I took the glass out seeing what it does to the temps in there. It gets cold at night here and thats no good when I'm trying to fight this powdery mildew, I figure raising the temps a few degrees can't hurt.

gonna set it up vert once I get these two skywalker's out. not alot of room to fuck around in there right now skywalkers, airforce OG, and sweet tooth, I plan on throwing in a UVb bulb as well.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;j2vN0UtS7D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2vN0UtS7D8[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Dec 24, 2011)

happy x-mas


----------



## Beansly (Dec 24, 2011)

Wiz, you're one of the most unique ppl I never met. Merry Christmas and Feliz ano Nuevo!


----------



## yesum (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are out of weed Wiz. Maybe ask Santa? I have several jars of Maple Leaf Indica and no desire to toke for a week or 2 now. I think I will break down and finish the half a joint that has been sitting in the ashtray.....

I am going to add a Reptisun 5.0 bulb to next grow, if only for the last 3 weeks of flower. I think the uvb kicks the plant into overdrive more in the last few weeks of flower, but that is just opinion.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 24, 2011)

*i hope everyone is having a great & relaxing Christmas break   

--just woke up from my slumber.. hope all is well..


--cheers RIU


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy holidays wiz


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 25, 2011)

dude the new jeezy TM103 is on spotify and its fire.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;9CiXZ23Unec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CiXZ23Unec&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 26, 2011)

I do and Everythang are dope off that album. F.A.M.E. is dope too.


----------



## mugan (Dec 27, 2011)

am smoking and drinking like there is not tomorrow WIZ


----------



## mugan (Dec 27, 2011)

how wazz ya Christmas


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 27, 2011)

blow$.. oh w3lls right?  hope your$ was c00l


----------



## mugan (Dec 27, 2011)

got fairly drunk .. i mean unlimited amounts of black label and Jd .. Drunk


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 27, 2011)

i'll slack around for weed, but work? actual work? pfft. what's that?


.......and it better not be flushed either, haha


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 28, 2011)

looks like theres loads of applicants for cultivation centers.


----------



## Frawsti (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got my UVB bulbs in the mail to test with my CFL's for next grow

View attachment 1960699


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 28, 2011)

Frawsti said:


> I just got my UVB bulbs in the mail to test with my CFL's for next grow
> 
> View attachment 1960699


dope. 

took a pic earlier
View attachment 1961362


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 28, 2011)

so I introduced a fan, not that high speed I don't think pic is from around 9am around 3 they started show signs of light beaching (I took the glass out before xmas and introduced the new fan yesterday.) Why would the fan cause this light bleaching? the plants aren't any closer than they were on xmas. I'm not one to let a problem ferment, I noticed the bleaching worsen on 2 (test) leaves over a course of 90 mintes, I did what I could to raise the light/move it a few inches to the right, I also put the glass back into the HPS enclosure. Will post a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 28, 2011)

got a wicked body stone off this coconut oil, been using it as chapstick allll day.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 29, 2011)

#ye$$ir~View attachment 1961723


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 29, 2011)

when do u sleep


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 29, 2011)

#Hoping normmally $oon, hehe.. i usually try for 8 hrs a day


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't sleep for more than 8 or 9 hours either, unless I go to bed pretty drunk. 

Heres a pic from the grow room (we are looking at burning/bleaching on these leaves in particular we want to know why they would start bleaching?) , and a pic of a drawing I like.

View attachment 1962738
edit: I resized this photo and you cant really see the bleaching on anything but the tallest shoot. Its really not something I'm super worried about, just curious. 
View attachment 1962744


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 29, 2011)

It wa$ all g00d at f1rst, sp3nd1ng money goin sh0ppin.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 31, 2011)

fr33 tip:

mix tropical organics banana manna + coco/cat = cool foliar spray for wks 1-3 (bloom)

..ch33r$


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 3, 2012)

hey Canna, do you find you can harvest earlier when using a mix of HIDs and LEDs? Or you usually go for about the same time as the seed bank suggest? thanks


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 3, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> hey Canna, do you find you can harvest earlier when using a mix of HIDs and LEDs? Or you usually go for about the same time as the seed bank suggest? thanks


**honestly; it depends on the setup/strain-genetics/misc?techniques (i do rely on snip'n some early to see whether its ready 2 harv or not )


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 4, 2012)

#got an Idea for a pertual indoor/outdoor system that will cut h20 usage by 3/4 & optimize eletrical use by way of free sunlight 

..just woke up


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 4, 2012)

Only a few can read his cannacrypt. What u brew1n up ov3r there? These are the first sweets to come out of the #TRIMk1tch3n. Gonna enjoy them for breakfast again tomorrow. Lost my joint papers yesterday, vape just stopped heating up today. (still turns on tho, vapor king box type). Its a rough life having to smoke out of glass 


View attachment 1975010 

#ho113r 

Bow down to KING Raekwon
[video=youtube;3UHVICjE1jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UHVICjE1jY[/video]

-grapeout


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 6, 2012)

# only thru pain will you ascertain the Truth 

..cheer$


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 9, 2012)

page 2 WTF. [video=youtube;kyWTJWrH1aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyWTJWrH1aI[/video] biggie got somethin to say bout that.

View attachment 1983509

#IMedicate #ICultivate. #PeaceLoveKush


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 10, 2012)

Where the fuck is the wiz


----------



## mugan (Jan 10, 2012)

wow man those plants are crazy good


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 10, 2012)

mugan said:


> wow man those plants are crazy good


AirforceOg coming soon to your local collective.


----------



## mugan (Jan 10, 2012)

not to mine


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 11, 2012)

your in kenya. thats dope tho


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;J8tODhvb47s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8tODhvb47s&amp;list=PL011E88636026A02B&amp;index= 5&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

stepping in for the wiz


----------



## mugan (Jan 11, 2012)

grapeoptimo said:


> your in kenya. thats dope tho


yes .. yes..  yes it is


----------



## mugan (Jan 11, 2012)

some kids may suffer emotional break down cuz to twinky withdraw , we might wanna be careful here


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 13, 2012)

i need work too. fuck

bet if i quit smoking 4-6 joints a day i would find some quickly but i dont wanna


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 13, 2012)

u can do it!i go to college got 2 jobs and 2 kids.it can b done


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2012)

diddy doody


----------



## billy4479 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey everbody missed all you guys been busy ..hows everbody been ..???


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 15, 2012)

billy4479 said:


> Hey everbody missed all you guys been busy ..hows everbody been ..???


*ahh shizz; AMC Elite! .. wondered what happened 2 Billy~  hope all is well bruh


----------



## Beansly (Jan 15, 2012)

Whad up Wiz? How've you been? I feel FINE...
Fucked Up
Insecure
Neurotic 
Emotional

Sorry about your fam dude. That's some STRICT business. I hope you have some good friends in the game that can help you through the dry times. Stay away from Vegas if you wanna steer clear of fakes. Fake/phonies are at epidemic proportions round here.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 15, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Whad up Wiz? How've you been? I feel FINE...
> Fucked Up
> Insecure
> Neurotic
> ...


~Word.. thnx for the wisdom Beanz.. hope to have a session w/ you soon bruh.. 

#cheer$


----------



## benign (Jan 16, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> *cant wait to move outta So-Cal for a bit.. tired of the Fake$... oh wellz.. que sera sera~


More than welcome to come up to Northern California, still fakes out here but just less of them, if you bring a few Tahoe OG cuts I gotta place for you to stay...I really want that damn cut, it's just shameful to live in Tahoe and not have a good Tahoe cut.


----------



## Frawsti (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm day 20 growing with uvb's, ill post here when done ^_^


----------



## missnu (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to get a CMH light after reading about them...it makes sense to me. So anyone that has one that can point me in the right direction for a 400w CMH ballast and light that would be awesome..


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 24, 2012)

get a ride to bakersfield lol,


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey wiz how much are those kessel ubv lights?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

If i didnt live so far i would burn you into the next galaxy


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone tryin to burn me into the next galaxy? I'm down to roaches from a friend


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 2, 2012)

true that^ wheres the wiz.sounds kinda down and out rite now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Howz it wiz? Sound like some ruff times!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 17, 2012)

=quickie:: for those who dont want good pre-made compost teas (try SoilSoup) ..dilute + air stones + a bit of organic barley malt = presto 

just aerate for 24-36hrs should be good enough; temps 75f+

#cheer$


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2012)

do it wiz!^


----------



## mugan (Mar 17, 2012)

take it and drop us some info every once in a while


----------



## Bigz2277 (Mar 18, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> weird.. wonder what happened to some of the recent posts!?


RIU servers were hacked on march 15th, changing all the posts so a link to an anti drug site and then redirecting anyone who tries to go rollitup.org to the site mentioned. In order to insure the saftey of the servers they restored them to an image taken on 2-20-12. so pretty much everything from 2-20 to 3-15 is gone.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 22, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> do it wiz!^


*might just take up some classes here and there; gonna pick up some books on hydroponic designs; got some ideas on EBB ,systems that would use 24/7 recirculating organic teas; recycle everything.. so barely any loss to h20 via nutrients.. working on blue-prints, gotta love imagination with innovation 

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 22, 2012)

mugan said:


> take it and drop us some info every once in a while


*i got one, hehe.. you probably seen some threads discussing c02 use for late bloom isn't recommended.. tho my personal research shows the latter... i was pumping 7k-10k in sealed indoor grows with excellent growth (stems & floral clusters).. just some free FYI ;P ..the strains that really responded well were indys (and indy dominant types)..

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 22, 2012)

Bigz2277 said:


> RIU servers were hacked on march 15th, changing all the posts so a link to an anti drug site and then redirecting anyone who tries to go rollitup.org to the site mentioned. In order to insure the saftey of the servers they restored them to an image taken on 2-20-12. so pretty much everything from 2-20 to 3-15 is gone.


* thnks for the heads-up  

gotta luv them anti-drug nazis.. lmfao.. they got nothing better to do than ruin other ppls hardwork & happiness.. weirdos


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 22, 2012)

L.e.D tidbit::

this should save some ppl (hard earned money).. 

blue = veg
red = bloom

thats all you really need; the spectrums in-between those are just for THC/CBD production (not concrete but thats what ive been told by solid sources)..
tho.. feel free to experiment on mixed spectrums and light sources; theres many ways.. just gotta figure which one fits your grow room style 

#cheer$


----------



## irieie (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for still posting. this thread is one of the few reasons i still come on this site.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

How are your vegging results with the Deep Purple Kessil H350?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey wiz hope shits working itself out, and thanks for the thread help


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 28, 2012)

irieie said:


> thanks for still posting. this thread is one of the few reasons i still come on this site.


*thnx for the luv bruh~ cheer$ 
this is the only site i still check/update in-regards to my favorite plant in the world! hehe

always glad others benefit in some small way about my silly online rants


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> How are your vegging results with the Deep Purple Kessil H350?


*actually good; deep purple 350s are a good (all-in-one) combo for veggin/seedlings/clones) 
..since its more on the blue-ish spectrum (unlike the Magentas).. its better suited for accelerating (or) helping initial (or) overall growth..
..tho it does also have enough "reds" in the spectrum to help floral clusters form (good for bloom too)

#cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wiz hope shits working itself out, and thanks for the thread help


everything is getting better; i kinda wear my mistakes as badges of honor.. lolz
im studying soil culture(s) ATM; tho homework sucks haha, im getting a more in-depth look in whats happening via roots/organic matter.. etcetc

cheers Hellz~


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

> *actually good; deep purple 350s are a good (all-in-one) combo for veggin/seedlings/clones)
> ..since its more on the blue-ish spectrum (unlike the Magentas).. its better suited for accelerating (or) helping initial (or) overall growth..
> ..tho it does also have enough "reds" in the spectrum to help floral clusters form (good for bloom too)
> 
> #cheers


Thanks CW! I have the magenta and I am mixing it with 2 6500K 110W CFls. 







It is definitely reducing the stretch on this Malawi so far:







Now I think I will go ahead and get the deep purple.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2012)

nice setup! she looks lovely  hope your grow turns out great; adding the deep purp would definitely improve your mix spectrum ratio~ ..already missing my old LED lab.. /sigh ; wishing you success on your endeavor 

#cheer$


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks CW

I turned off the Kessil - it was frying her.

She is still going strong though. The Attidude made a mistake because there is no way this is Malawi Gold landrace sativa:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## iamAK47 (Mar 30, 2012)

Man can someone sum up this thread, its is full of spam.. Basicly, Do people use this uvb lights and does it work?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes and yes - it only takes a few minutes a day.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2012)

I use one mh for two hps .. If that helps


----------



## iamAK47 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Yes and yes - it only takes a few minutes a day.


ok nice. How many minutes/hours a day



Joedank said:


> I use one mh for two hps .. If that helps


Yeah i heared the benefits with mh in bloom but that the blue spectrum we talkin about if Im not mistaken, Im intrested in this purple spectrum.

Edit: nevermind found this clip got all my answers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks CW
> 
> I turned off the Kessil - it was frying her.
> 
> ...


*she looks healthy  ..its kinda hard to fry things with LEDs (zero to no heat from the diodes wave frequency = light emittn) but just to be on the safe side; kessils recommends 1-2ft distance from the canopy.. i had mines just at 1.2ft with no problems  ; cant really comment on the strain but you can always look up pics/specs online to check if you got the real deal 

~goodluck


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 31, 2012)

iamAK47 said:


> Man can someone sum up this thread, its is full of spam.. Basicly, Do people use this uvb lights and does it work?


*do people use ultra-violet lights = Yes
*does it work = Yes

*what intervals should you use = try 10-30mins per day
*what kind of bulbs give of good amount of UVB? = reptile bulbs that are made of D vitamin enrichment; or tanning lights; or MH (but if your using reflector with glass shield, the glass will filter/block most of the UVB waves emitting from your bulbs 

*sorry for the spam in the thread; its just for Elites to post ideas/rants/info they find about MJ.. 

#cheer$

(o yea; genetics plays a big role on how your strain will re-act to UVB; i suggest working with indica dominant types to get better results with Ultra violet)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi CW,
OK - I raised the Kessil L.E.D higher and am using it for half of the lights-on time to see if the plant tolerates it more. I know it is an LED, but this Keesil's light beam is hot on my hand. I also reduced the sprinkler ON time because some growers have commented that it might be suffering from overwatering. It is an African desert plant so maybe it does not like so much water (even though it is in a hydro system).

I want to take a clone and do a scrog. I will grow the clone outside to see how big and how long I can grow this Sativa. Any suggestions to avoid bud worms? Here is what I got last grow outside:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yesum (Apr 2, 2012)

*'*what intervals should you use = try 10-30mins per day' How you been cannawizard? Do you mean 10 to 30 minutes a day? I was going to do 4 hours a day, but would like to do as little as possible, as the uvb kinda scares me and I want to preserve the bulb. Also the plants start to stunt a little with too much uvb.
*


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi CW,
> OK - I raised the Kessil L.E.D higher and am using it for half of the lights-on time to see if the plant tolerates it more. I know it is an LED, but this Keesil's light beam is hot on my hand. I also reduced the sprinkler ON time because some growers have commented that it might be suffering from overwatering. It is an African desert plant so maybe it does not like so much water (even though it is in a hydro system).
> 
> I want to take a clone and do a scrog. I will grow the clone outside to see how big and how long I can grow this Sativa. Any suggestions to avoid bud worms? Here is what I got last grow outside:
> ...


*sweet pic Mo!! sxy gal you got there~ in-regards to the budworms..

To monitor for budworm and detect early stages of an infestation, check buds and flowers for small holes. In small plantings, the most practical control is hand picking the caterpillars.budworm larvae are most active during dusk and best discovered at this time. During daylight hours, they often hide around the base of the plant.


budworms is a difficult insect to control with insecticides. Synthetic pyrethrins, also know as pyrethoid insecticides, can provide best control of tobacco budworm. These recently have become much more commonly available at garden centers and nurseries. They go under a wide variety of trade names but include as the active ingredient permethrin, esfenvalerate, cyfluthrin, bifenthrin or related compounds. Natural pyrethrins, also a commonly sold garden insecticide, have not been effective against budworms in (Colorado State University) trials, possbily due to its very short persistence. Spinosad-containing products should also be effective.


insecticides containing _Bacillus thuringiensis_/Bt (Thuricide, Dipel, etc.) are effective biological controls when used on some plants. (See fact sheet 5.556, _Bacillus thuringiensis_). However, the insect must eat the Bt in order for it to be effective. "On plants such as geranium, where the caterpillars drill into the buds and eat little of the outside surface, Bt is not effective. On petunia, where caterpillars eat a great deal of the blossom, Bt can provide a marginal amount of control."

**some farmers are also noted using home-made sprays from hot chilies (stronger the variety the better) ..they just simply boil the chilies in a pot; filter the concentrated mixture in a sprayer; and spray the plants every other day; the chili spray wont harm your plant(s)~

**hopefully you wont have any problems with these pests with your outdoor venture Mo  goodluck


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 9, 2012)

yesum said:


> *'*what intervals should you use = try 10-30mins per day' How you been cannawizard? Do you mean 10 to 30 minutes a day? I was going to do 4 hours a day, but would like to do as little as possible, as the uvb kinda scares me and I want to preserve the bulb. Also the plants start to stunt a little with too much uvb.
> *


*ive been around; just a change in scenery and lifestyle; overall getting better~ thnx for asking 
you could get away with 4hrs a day with the low watt reptile bulbs; but anything with a stronger UVB output might cause more harm than good.. tho some plants grown outdoors get 6-8hrs daily with high UVB exposure and still come out with great harvests.. so i really do think it just lands on genetics in the end~ (IMO)
with UVB; just be cautious being near the light exposure for too long; thats why DR.s always tell us to put sunblock when being under the sun these days because the amount of ultra violet getting past the ozone is actually quite high and bad for your health/skin/etc..

i had great results with reptile bulbs just being on for 30mins everyday with hybrid indicas (one strain i started the UVB tests were homegrown fantasy seeds k2 /or Nirvana k2) but i think Nirvana discontinued the k2 strain..

#cheer$


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi CW - Thanks for the info. I was going out every day and picking the worms off and thought I was doing a good job. It was invasive and sticky. At harvest I must have removed over 200 more of these pests. Maybe I will build a greenhouse.


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 15, 2012)

I use two Reptisun 5.0 48" tubes and a polished nickel reflector. The uv-b works fantastic. I have several dozen plants in a garden - four Bubbleicious are right under the uv-b tubes. Everything about the plants is better: they are STINKY - they smell like Bazooka bubblegum!! and STICKY, the plants appear to be fantastically healthy in every way, the stalks are thick, the buds are thick, the each plant feels like it is heavy with oil in the stalk ... even way down low under the canopy, the sucker buds are HUGE too.

In tha same garden, I have some (pricey) Dinafem plants - they are great plants but those Bubbleicious under the uv-b are MUCH better.

I can't believe that I [in italics] am growing this fine weed.


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi CW - Thanks for the info. I was going out every day and picking the worms off and thought I was doing a good job. It was invasive and sticky. At harvest I must have removed over 200 more of these pests. Maybe I will build a greenhouse.


*a green house should cut down your pest problems; hope all is well with your plants~


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2012)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> I use two Reptisun 5.0 48" tubes and a polished nickel reflector. The uv-b works fantastic. I have several dozen plants in a garden - four Bubbleicious are right under the uv-b tubes. Everything about the plants is better: they are STINKY - they smell like Bazooka bubblegum!! and STICKY, the plants appear to be fantastically healthy in every way, the stalks are thick, the buds are thick, the each plant feels like it is heavy with oil in the stalk ... even way down low under the canopy, the sucker buds are HUGE too.
> 
> In tha same garden, I have some (pricey) Dinafem plants - they are great plants but those Bubbleicious under the uv-b are MUCH better.
> 
> I can't believe that I [in italics] am growing this fine weed.


*im glad your bubblelicious is danky  guessing you got the more indica-dominant pheno which usually does great under extra UVb; havent tried any Dinafem strains-- so cant really comment on their strains ;P ..but goodluck on your harvest~

#cheer$


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 17, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> *im glad your bubblelicious is danky  guessing you got the more indica-dominant pheno which usually does great under extra UVb; havent tried any Dinafem strains-- so cant really comment on their strains ;P ..but goodluck on your harvest~
> 
> #cheer$


It is alot of fun to grow and smoke. Just this a.m. I was sampling the crop and ....found myself drifting in Never Never Land.

Yes, I do believe you might be right about indica and uv-b. Thanks for that tip.

There are some long and lanky sativa-looking plants - long skinny buds - in the garden (??? from Nirvana - questionable breeding.) I topped the shit out of them and, still, they are two feet tall in one gallon containers. They do not seem to respond to the uv-b - those fuckers are growing right up into the uv-b bulbs like they are not even there - no scorched leaves.

But I like indica!!  Thanks to my garden full of indica, I just put up with my sister-in-law for* five full days *before I woke her up around 1 p.m., threw her luggage out to the curb, and ordered her up out of bed and to get her fat ass out of my house. If not for indica I would have only made it 1-2 days with her. Also, in the following days, we were able to avoid too much domestic stress - that is, I was stoned - following Sister's forcible ejection.

Next year I probably ought to try to grow some haze ... I had such good luck with uv-b this grow that I'll probably use it again for sativa just to see what happens.


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 17, 2012)

djruiner said:


> ... reptile lights that if you dont keep 20" or more away from your plants you run the risk burning the crap out of them...seeing as they burn at a higher temp to recreate a desert environment while supplying the UVB


I keep the reptile lights 2-6 inches away from the plants - no significant burning.

CMH lights: it seems like these are such a new product that it is unwise to go out and buy them yet ... probably should wait until at least next year.


----------



## doby mick (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi there i sometimes have to pinch myself to make sure im not dreaming as my weed is so good, That may sound very big headed but i can assure its not. I have never been good at anything all my life and now at 47 years of age i realize that i have extreme green fingers and no i havent been fingering Kermit lol. I think every gardener has his own little secrets, and what i say is, if it works for you then fuck everyone else.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out Scottyballs grow thread. He uses water farm, flora nova bloom, and chm and gets killer results.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is the link to Scottyballs' thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys i need some advice from the pros. How long doors it take for male pollen sacks to open to harvest the pollen? I recently had a grow with 3 snow white and they all turned out to be male with is cool because my lay grow i got 6 females... But if any one can help me with my question i will appreciate it..


----------



## irieie (Apr 19, 2012)

xtcxlocstax said:


> Hey guys i need some advice from the pros. How long doors it take for male pollen sacks to open to harvest the pollen? I recently had a grow with 3 snow white and they all turned out to be male with is cool because my lay grow i got 6 females... But if any one can help me with my question i will appreciate it..


to accelerate the male flowers opening and collecting their pollen i would suggest cutting off a branch with a good amount of male flowers. place in a cup of water and the flowers will open in a few days.


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks man. Also would i be able to throw the whole banana ball in the jar or shake it for the pollen???


----------



## irieie (Apr 19, 2012)

The best way is to cut a small hole in a plastic cup or small bowl. Stick the bottom of the stem through the hole place a larger cup/bowl under the one with the hole. That way the pollen will fall into the bowl and not the water which sterilizes pollen.
Another method is to simply place a bag over a bunch of male.flowers on the branch and the tie shut with something


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks irieie, i might just name my new cross after you.. I'm by no means a pro at this, its my first attempt. but im going to cross bubbliciouse and snow white. I hope it comes out good! any advice can you guys offer about this.


----------



## Bigz2277 (Apr 20, 2012)

xtcxlocstax said:


> thanks irieie, i might just name my new cross after you.. I'm by no means a pro at this, its my first attempt. but im going to cross bubbliciouse and snow white. I hope it comes out good! any advice can you guys offer about this.


Wash yourself completely before you go near your females again, if you have any. GL man let us know how it turns out!


----------



## irieie (Apr 21, 2012)

xtcxlocstax said:


> thanks irieie, i might just name my new cross after you.. I'm by no means a pro at this, its my first attempt. but im going to cross bubbliciouse and snow white. I hope it comes out good! any advice can you guys offer about this.


Chose a good male. It is usually hard to look for a viable male because we don't grow them often and base our criteria of good on the females. But the male should be vigorous, fast growing, and very stinky. Also look at the structure of the branches and overall health of the plant. Pollenate the female in week 3-4 depending on development. SAVE SOME MALE POLLEN. you want to save some pollen to be able to cross with the offspring.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey cannawizard i wanted to pop in here and ask for some help because i know you know what your doing. i need help on if i should start curing yet. 
Ok so i have some buds that have been hanging up for 4 days and i think they feel like they are ready to cure. They are mostly dry on the outside but you can tell there is a little moisture in there and the stem bends, breaks but does not snap.(mostly dry still a little spongy in a few areas.) Should i start curing these? 

I have other buds in the same room that are still very moist so im not thinking about curing those yet.

I keep my drying room at 66-68 deg and 45-55% humidity.

Also when i start curing how long do you need to burp jars for before you dont have to open them anymore.?


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya picking a make was challenging but since all 6 of my plants turned male i picked the best one. Very vigorous growth and sticky stinky plant. So i'm hoping for the best with my mission. Thanks for the help


----------



## yesum (Apr 21, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Hey cannawizard i wanted to pop in here and ask for some help because i know you know what your doing. i need help on if i should start curing yet.
> Ok so i have some buds that have been hanging up for 4 days and i think they feel like they are ready to cure. They are mostly dry on the outside but you can tell there is a little moisture in there and the stem bends, breaks but does not snap.(mostly dry still a little spongy in a few areas.) Should i start curing these?
> 
> I have other buds in the same room that are still very moist so im not thinking about curing those yet.
> ...


 I put the buds in jars when they feel dry to the touch and ignore the stem stuff. I burp or dump the buds out for as long as it takes till they are dry to the touch after being in jars for a day or more. About a week I guess.


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 22, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Hey cannawizard i wanted to pop in here and ask for some help because i know you know what your doing. i need help on if i should start curing yet.
> Ok so i have some buds that have been hanging up for 4 days and i think they feel like they are ready to cure. They are mostly dry on the outside but you can tell there is a little moisture in there and the stem bends, breaks but does not snap.(mostly dry still a little spongy in a few areas.) Should i start curing these?
> 
> I have other buds in the same room that are still very moist so im not thinking about curing those yet.
> ...


*sup bro, yessum is right about the not concentrating on the branches snapping (like how all the books describe under "curing") since that usually leads to over drying your buds and you wont get the proper cure in the jars.. curing is still one of the hardest IMO to get right; takes years of practice and mistakes (trust me, i made many and i still dont have the science of curing down, hehe).. you got the right temps in the room; tho i'd drop the humidity to about 45-40% just to be on the safe side~ you want to get the outside of your budz crispy but the inside just a bit moist; so when you pop those into mason jars; you let the gasses build in the jars for about 24hrs; then you burp them (just pop the top and seal again).. next burp you should go for is 48hrs then another in 72hrs; it gets tricky unless you have those portable humidity gauges, since you want to stop burping the jars with about 30% hum in them... this is my method; there are TONS of curing methods out there.. goodluck buddy


----------



## cannawizard (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;j2vN0UtS7D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2vN0UtS7D8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

*just reminiscing over old vidz... fml ~ lol


----------



## cannawizard (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hbjfime5xeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbjfime5xeM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

*kessil works; 150 blues for veg; 350s mags/deep purps for bloom


----------



## cannawizard (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;J0f12pW5U-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0f12pW5U-o&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

*how to feed 87 hungry plants quick and easy~


----------



## cannawizard (May 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;Urv_TA_z2cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urv_TA_z2cI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

*fav aero cloner filled with compost tea; wished i had more time to try out other organic formulas..


----------



## Rcb (May 1, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;Urv_TA_z2cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urv_TA_z2cI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
> 
> *fav aero cloner filled with compost tea; wished i had more time to try out other organic formulas..


dude WTF... jaw hit the desk when i saw this video


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Hey Cannawizard - that clone's roots are sooooooooo long! In honor of your cool clone vid I am posting a picture of my top/clone tote:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannawizard (May 2, 2012)

Rcb said:


> dude WTF... jaw hit the desk when i saw this video


*haha glad you liked the vid; it was c99 clone from HHC, cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Cannawizard - that clone's roots are sooooooooo long! In honor of your cool clone vid I am posting a picture of my top/clone tote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* nice setup Mo, since you got a DIY aero cloner, try it without the humidity dome  but overall sweet cloner~


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

The Malawi smells so good when I open the dome! She is actually outside in the soil now


----------



## Rcb (May 2, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> *haha glad you liked the vid; it was c99 clone from HHC, cheer$


dang looks good, how was the yeild on the c99 I always hear its not a huge yeilder


----------



## cannawizard (May 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The Malawi smells so good when I open the dome! She is actually outside in the soil now


*sweet; cant beat sunlight  hope your malawi turns out great, take some pics before harvest; i'd like to see some nug porn hehe


----------



## cannawizard (May 4, 2012)

Rcb said:


> dang looks good, how was the yeild on the c99 I always hear its not a huge yeilder


*got the 'moms' from blue sky in oaksterdam; then i just cloned the heck outta them; it wasnt really a heavy yielder but everything else was superb; curing brings out the magic from c99


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2012)

mr wizard -how do you like the c9 
i just got the dr's havent poped any yet
thanks in adv 


1Luv




.


----------



## cannawizard (May 6, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> mr wizard -how do you like the c9
> i just got the dr's havent poped any yet
> thanks in adv
> 
> ...


*sweet~ you got beans of it, i wanted to start cindys from beans instead of using sum1 else$ cloned copy.. hope you get some nice phenos when you pop 

i liked c9 in the morning, that first hit with her just made the rest of the day go by smoothly.. not to heavy so your not stuck, but not too light ..shes just right.. hehe
she got sweet notes, thats why i always smoked her thru a glass pipe.. damn, this is making me reminisce lolz..

#cheers

btw,
depending on your growing style, shes not a nute-hog so go easy on the nutes, and shes prone to powdery mildew~ so just keep an eye out for that.. but overall shes easy to grow.. enjoy


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 6, 2012)

W'sup Wiz? Long time, how's things?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (May 9, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> *sup bro, yessum is right about the not concentrating on the branches snapping (like how all the books describe under "curing") since that usually leads to over drying your buds and you wont get the proper cure in the jars.. curing is still one of the hardest IMO to get right; takes years of practice and mistakes (trust me, i made many and i still dont have the science of curing down, hehe).. you got the right temps in the room; tho i'd drop the humidity to about 45-40% just to be on the safe side~ you want to get the outside of your budz crispy but the inside just a bit moist; so when you pop those into mason jars; you let the gasses build in the jars for about 24hrs; then you burp them (just pop the top and seal again).. next burp you should go for is 48hrs then another in 72hrs; it gets tricky unless you have those portable humidity gauges, since you want to stop burping the jars with about 30% hum in them... this is my method; there are TONS of curing methods out there.. goodluck buddy


Interesting on how you let jars get to about 30% humidity. What some people have to say about curing is that it stops below 55%. what do you think?


----------



## cannawizard (May 12, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Interesting on how you let jars get to about 30% humidity. What some people have to say about curing is that it stops below 55%. what do you think?


*sorry bro, that was a typo on my end, sorry for that. I meant to say was 50% before the final burp of the jars (tho 55% would work), you dont want it too dry since that would stop the curing process  ; glad you caught that~ usually i only do two burps before the long seal, i had that portable humidity checker to make sure lvls were okay before storing the jars.. miss cured buds, havent smoked anything properly cured for some time


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (May 21, 2012)

sorry to hear that brother, im smoking some querkle, indica viper( john sinclair seeds), and og kush that has been cured for about a month. One hit gets me ripped.......Wish i could help you out but I'll take a nice bong rip for ya though.


----------



## loaddbowl (Jun 11, 2012)

tell me...can White Widow benifit anymore than usual with a UVB light?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes it can.. and I wish I could offer more than just a "yes & no" answer.. From what i've experienced growing WW, it does benefit from UVB exposure, exactly what happens when WW is exposed to extra UVB is still a mystery.. Unless someone steps up with a real lab with real PHds --doing tests-- then everything will remain "conjecture" 

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2012)

**haven't been on RIU for awhile  ., gonna clean up this thread a bit, finally found some time off from my 9-5.. actually working on a project to start growing coffee & tobacco (all depends if I can find the land to do it on) lol.. and maybe start a fertilizer biz.. just ideas for now.. hope all is well with everybody else.. peace


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> strain list:
> 
> -heres a bunch of strains that tested well with UV-b
> 
> ...


--update:

*serious seeds / motavation
*serious seeds / white rhino
*thseeds / cold creek kush
*htc / whitefire
*htc / headband
*sr71 / c99

..cheers


----------



## irieie (Sep 30, 2012)

What up wiz I have been running a 500w blackstar flower led with a 600w hps in soil and feeding with organic Guanos and amendments. Ill try and post some pics if u like shit is getting frosty.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2012)

irieie said:


> What up wiz I have been running a 500w blackstar flower led with a 600w hps in soil and feeding with organic Guanos and amendments. Ill try and post some pics if u like shit is getting frosty.


**nice setup, yea feel free to post some frosty bud porn  what strain you working on?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2012)

View attachment 2355093View attachment 2355094View attachment 2355095View attachment 2355096View attachment 2355097View attachment 2355098
(pics off ICmag / TheSG)

**collecting seeds of this sativa strain, it goes by many names but I like to call it "Kalinga".. I think it has great potential for its CBD+ , just assumptions until I get a batch going and tested~ I get migraines after an epileptic episode, but this strain just removes the pain after a couple of doobies.. it has potential.. just wanted to share some random tidbit~

..cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 6, 2013)

Ultra Violet update: UVR8 gene

*UVR8* is an UV-B-sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. UVR8 was first identified as a crucial mediator of a plant's repsonse to UV-B in_Arabidopsis thaliana_ containing a mutant this protein. This plant was found to have a hypersensitivity to UV-B [SUP][3][/SUP] which damages DNA.
UVR8 shares sequence homology with mammalian proteins involved in regulating chromatin condensation, for example the human RCC1 gene product, and has been shown to localise to the nucleus on exposure of the plant to UV-B light whereupon it interacts with chromatin.[SUP][4][/SUP] The protein has a beta-propeller fold[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] and is dimeric in the absence of UV-B light. It contains several tryptophan residues at the dimer interface which absorb light at UV-B wavelengths. This absorbance disrupts the interactions at the dimer interface, causing the dimer to dissociate and allowing interaction of the monomeric UVR8 with a protein called Cop1 E3 ubiquitin ligase.[SUP][5][/SUP] In turn, this triggers transcription of proteins responsible for UV protection and repair of UV induced damage


--sourced from Wiki

(Ultraviolet-B radiation (UV-B) is a key environmental signal that is specifically perceived by plants to promote UV acclimation and survival in sunlight. Whereas the plant photoreceptors for visible light are rather well characterised, the UV-B photoreceptor UVR8 was only recently described at the molecular level. Here, we review the current understanding of the UVR8 photoreceptor-mediated pathway in the context of UV-B perception mechanism, early signalling components and physiological responses. We further outline the commonalities in UV-B and visible light signalling as well as highlight differences between these pathways.) 

--sourced from: Trends in Plant Science


----------



## billy4479 (Feb 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Ultra Violet update: UVR8 gene
> 
> *UVR8* is an UV-B-sensing protein found in plants and possibly other sources.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is responsible for sensing ultraviolet light in the range 280-315 nm and initiating the plant stress response. UVR8 was first identified as a crucial mediator of a plant's repsonse to UV-B in_Arabidopsis thaliana_ containing a mutant this protein. This plant was found to have a hypersensitivity to UV-B [SUP][3][/SUP] which damages DNA.
> UVR8 shares sequence homology with mammalian proteins involved in regulating chromatin condensation, for example the human RCC1 gene product, and has been shown to localise to the nucleus on exposure of the plant to UV-B light whereupon it interacts with chromatin.[SUP][4][/SUP] The protein has a beta-propeller fold[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] and is dimeric in the absence of UV-B light. It contains several tryptophan residues at the dimer interface which absorb light at UV-B wavelengths. This absorbance disrupts the interactions at the dimer interface, causing the dimer to dissociate and allowing interaction of the monomeric UVR8 with a protein called Cop1 E3 ubiquitin ligase.[SUP][5][/SUP] In turn, this triggers transcription of proteins responsible for UV protection and repair of UV induced damage
> ...


So there is a protein that can detect when the plant is exposed to UV light that's really amazing...So here some food for thought so plants grown out side need this protein in order to help better adapted survive in natural light conditions ..right so lets say a strain was to be grown and breed over and over again indoor under grow lamps and a low UVB environment ..Do you think to is possible that the plants could lose or turn off this gene expression of this protein because it was no longer used or need indoors ..So lets say 80 years of being seeded and bred indoors if you brought the plants outside your grandson wanted to grow outdoors with some old seeds he got in your will ..could it be possible that the plants would be unable to grow in sunlight ..that the had changed and adapted to grow to only grow in an artificial environment under low uvb artificial lighting??????


----------



## billy4479 (Feb 7, 2013)

o and cannawizard since your darth vader im going to be yoda for a while


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 8, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> So there is a protein that can detect when the plant is exposed to UV light that's really amazing...So here some food for thought so plants grown out side need this protein in order to help better adapted survive in natural light conditions ..right so lets say a strain was to be grown and breed over and over again indoor under grow lamps and a low UVB environment ..Do you think to is possible that the plants could lose or turn off this gene expression of this protein because it was no longer used or need indoors ..So lets say 80 years of being seeded and bred indoors if you brought the plants outside your grandson wanted to grow outdoors with some old seeds he got in your will ..could it be possible that the plants would be unable to grow in sunlight ..that the had changed and adapted to grow to only grow in an artificial environment under low uvb artificial lighting??????


--what you stated is plausible.. I'm not sure if a gene could be turned off by selective breeding indoors, and it could probably be a factor later on since UVb levels are increasing outdoors.. But seeing how resilient this plant is, I doubt it will ever loose its affinity being grown under natural sunlight.. Like I said, what you presented is plausible 

--haha nice avatar


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 11, 2013)

UVR8 (cont)--

Ultra-violet radiation, particularly UVb, has been shown to be detrimental to plant cell function. UV causes damage to plant cells in the same way it tears through your skin, eventually causing sunburn. As a result of this damage, all plants have created defenses against UV in the form of gene UVR8.

UVR8 is a protein molecule which senses UV all by itself, and then "tells" plant cells to change their behavior. Exactly how UVR8 molecules sense UV was recently discovered and is pretty interesting. UVR8 is what chemists call a "dimer." which just means that it's made of two structurally similar protein subunits. When UV light hits the two protein subunits in UVR8, their charge weakens and they break apart. To help visualize this, imagine rubbing two balloons against one another. The balloons will stick together because of a static charge. Now imagine the balloons get rained on. The water takes the static charge with it and the two balloons fly apart. In this example, the balloons are the two protein subunits and the rain is UV light cascading down on the plant cell. After the protein subunits break apart, they head to the cell nucleus to deliver their information.

One of these changes caused by this information is very important in your cannabis garden. UV stress stimulates cannabis' production of chemicals via the phenylpropanoid pathway, specifically malonyl-CoA and phenylalanine. Why is this important? It's important because cannabis uses malonyl-CoA to make Olivtol, which it in turn uses to make THC. Now we can see the specific pathway which cannabis uses to increase potency when exposed to UV light.

**which still leads me to question, if they are suggesting having more THC sites / resin-terpes equate to higher potency?? 

(sourced from: http://bigbudsmag.com)

--The only thing I don't agree with concerning the write-up on "Using UV light on MJ" was the part about adding MH bulbs to boost UVb levels..


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 14, 2013)

here's is a simple brew for your rhizosphere:
(not feeding the roots but the microbes around them)

7gal RO water
(.6oz) fish hydrolysate 
(.8oz) soluble kelp
(.5oz) humic acid
(3-4cups) gh ancient forest (put in cheesecloth) 
(1tbsp) sucanat
(1tbsp) brown rice syrup

--bubble for 24-36hrs, and feed 
(don't forget to stir)

(you could add extra bacteria/fungi from all the products out there, but if your using soil, im assuming the micros are already present.. but if your hard pressed on adding extra bac/fun --it won't hurt) 

I use amended FFoF as my medium~ 

#cheers #elaineingham


----------



## grapeoptimo (Feb 14, 2013)

whats up Wiz. Long Time.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Feb 14, 2013)

so how much UVB would be considered good supplemental per square ft/ hours per day?

**2 beers open, out of wax have a lil herb, bout to trim these 4 purple bitches!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 15, 2013)

grapeoptimo said:


> so how much UVB would be considered good supplemental per square ft/ hours per day?
> 
> **2 beers open, out of wax have a lil herb, bout to trim these 4 purple bitches!!!


*Sup bro, been a minute hasnt it  , goonies never say die!! haha --damn haven't smoked any good purp strains for awhile (miss those indys)

--about the UVb levels, since nothing is really solid fact just yet concerning this topic, I would just stay around the 250µW/cm² - 450µW/cm² (microwatts per square centimetre) --which is pretty much mimicking outdoor levels  Some strains with certain phenos can handle past 500µW/cm² --but thats just hearsay 

hours? just have them on when your lights are on, (12/12/,10/14).


----------



## grapeoptimo (Feb 19, 2013)

It has been a minute time to get our advanced organic grow on...check out lithrogrow.com and fractal water imploding. 

you are vegging under 10/14? strictly??? or is that a flower schedule? What part of CALI are you in right now? I might have some farm work for you in a few weeks or something like that.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 20, 2013)

grapeoptimo said:


> It has been a minute time to get our advanced organic grow on...check out lithrogrow.com and fractal water imploding.
> 
> you are vegging under 10/14? strictly??? or is that a flower schedule? What part of CALI are you in right now? I might have some farm work for you in a few weeks or something like that.


I meant the 10/14 for bloom, I still veg under 24/0 or 20/4.. I noticed most hybrids do better with 10/14, but 12/12 still works, with 10/14 you can save a little on power consumption.

I checked out http://www.litrogrow.com/, is that your company? I like the organic sustainable approach, since you can reuse your mediums 

Yea man.. it's definitely time for another grow adventure~


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 28, 2013)

--continuation (UVR8 gene)


Fig. 1. Possible UV-B photoreceptors involved in signaling.

The depletion of the stratospheric ozone layer leads to an increase in the level of ultraviolet-B radiations reaching the Earth's surface. UV-B radiations are known to have damaging effects on all forms of life. In plants, the UV-B exposure leads to the generation of reactive oxygen species (ROS), eventually resulting in oxidative stress. ROS induce lipid peroxidation of biological membranes, destroy the natural lipid-soluble antioxidants, and alter the expression of several genes through nonspecific signaling pathways. The integration of the thylakoid membrane appears to be much more sensitive than the activities of the photosynthetic components bound within. However, the decrease of mRNA transcripts in the photosynthetic complexes and other chloroplast proteins are among the early events of UV-B damage. Other genes, encoding defense-related proteins are rapidly upregulated under UV-B irradiation. UV-B radiation induced production of ROS, increased the antioxidant capacity and thus, minimized the magnitude of negative impact of UV-B on plants. Specific signaling pathway includes the UVR8 component that regulates the expression of a set of genes essential for the protection of plant against UV-B. This chapter comprises information regarding the UV-B perception, signal transduction, regulation of gene expression, ROS formation, and its metabolism from various studies performed under growth chamber, green house, and field conditions.


Fig. 2. Signal transduction and multiple signaling pathways mediating responses to UV-B (redrawn with changes after and ). PR, pathogenesis related; JA, jasmonic acid; SA, salicylic acid; CHS, chalcone synthase; ROS, reactive oxygen species; PDF 1.2, plant defensin gene.


Fig. 4. UV-B induced ROS generation followed by Asada&#8211;Halliwell Pathway of oxyradicals scavenging and involvement of various antioxidant enzymes.

--Sourced from: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0065229610520032


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 28, 2013)

CBD Qs..

Always looking for high CBD strains, and I'm puzzled how some breeders are stating numbers like these:

(Great news ,Our Harle-Tsu won the High CBD Award at the Emerald Cup. She was grown by one of our Tea House Collective members and tested out at 21.8% CBD and 0.7 THC. Testing was done by SC Labs. The Harle-Tsu has shown to be currently our best CBD strain. We have now seen tests on the CBC dominant plants showing from 10 to 20% CBD, With many showing almost no THC.)
http://southernhumboldtseedcollective.com/drupal1/

I remember back in 2011, his "Sour Tsunami" was only 10%CBD/6%THC.. 
His new creation is a cross with Harlequin.. which is usually tested around 5%CBD/2%THC with Tsunami .38%CBD/15.3%THC.. and from that genetic mix came an offspring which tested at 21.8%CBD/.7%THC !? ..Makes me wonder how these numbers are actually calculated, and are they really counting CBD only.. 

O yea, heres another good site for medical cannabis patients: http://cannabisclinicians.org/


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 2, 2013)

::Helpful links for finding info on the nutrients you are using::

Washington - http://apps.ecy.wa.gov/fertilizer/choice.asp
Oregon - http://oda.state.or.us/dbs/heavy_metal/search.lasso
California - http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/egov/is/fert/index.asp

#cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 4, 2013)

STICKIES~

Can anyone recommend a good (Super Cropping) thread, So far we got a sticky for: FIM / Scrog / Topping, but no SC.. 
Feel free to post the thread link here or you can send a PM


----------



## RL420 (Mar 4, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> STICKIES~
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good (Super Cropping) thread, So far we got a sticky for: FIM / Scrog / Topping, but no SC..
> Feel free to post the thread link here or you can send a PM



only decent one i could find

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8734-smokinravs-supercropping-technique.html


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 5, 2013)

RL420 said:


> only decent one i could find
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8734-smokinravs-supercropping-technique.html


Good SC thread, thanks bruh~


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Learned a valuable lesson today, beware of full moons & its "effects".. So now, I will be mindful of the moon's cycles~ 







#cheers


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 28, 2013)

I harvest on full moons best place to be is in the garden and away from the crazy's ..


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> I harvest on full moons best place to be is in the garden and away from the crazy's ..


Been reading about harvesting and planting around moon cycles, interesting stuff~
Yup, now I know why my uncle (retired cop), always said watch out on those nights, brings out the "cray" in people ~haha


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

..haven't looked into plasma rigs for awhile, went by chameleon's site and saw they are pairing their plasma lights with kessils~ 
..i wonder if they saw something in their field trials to just go with only red LED boosters~ 

here is the spec for the spaceship looking rigs, lol

Spectral
Optimized Light Spectrum for Optimum Plant Performance
325nm - 800nm &#8211; Extended PAR Spectrum (includes beneficial UVB & far-red phytochrome wavelengths) 
Plasma - PPFD - 2000 umoles (incident - measured @ 10&#8221
Plasma - PPF - 300 umoles (accumulated average - measured in integrated sphere) 
5300K - Correlated Color Temperature (CCT)
95 - Color Rendering Index (CRI) 
17,000 - Lumens 

LED - PPFD - 400 umoles (incident @ 10&#8221
630nm & 660nm Red LED&#8217;s (Kessil Lighting)


*---if you're just starting off, no need to look into these lights, just stick to the K.I.S.S. rule (HPS/MH/CFL will be good enough to produce excellent results).. These are for those growers who are past the (omg i'm growing dank) stage, and are just experimenting with different spectrums to ascertain certain "specifics" regarding cannabis growth..*

#cheers


----------



## FranJan (Mar 29, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> STICKIES~
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good (Super Cropping) thread, So far we got a sticky for: FIM / Scrog / Topping, but no SC..
> Feel free to post the thread link here or you can send a PM


Hey CWiz, I always thought Shwagbag's thread to be pretty good for info on SCing:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413359-supercropping-canopy-control.html

And I like what Chameleon has done with their plasma, but I don't even want to know the price. Oooof. Too much blue in plasma perhaps? Cannabis spectrum boosters?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Hey CWiz, I always thought Shwagbag's thread to be pretty good for info on SCing:
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413359-supercropping-canopy-control.html
> 
> And I like what Chameleon has done with their plasma, but I don't even want to know the price. Oooof. Too much blue in plasma perhaps? Cannabis spectrum boosters?


Thanks for the link FranJan, i'll look into it~
Yea.. the prices on horticulture plasma setups are still far from being "mass consumer" friendly.. The technology has been out and thoroughly researched, its the parts/assembly I think which jack-up the prices~

Plasma does lean closer on the blue end of the light spectrum-- tho if you look at the spectral analysis on some rigs-- plasma supplies a "full spectrum" --maybe Chameleon wants more reds for better floral production?, the booster thing was regarding the kessil LEDs, its just a fancy way of saying (i'm adding/increasing a certain wavelength)



http://science-edu.larc.nasa.gov/EDDOCS/Wavelengths_for_Colors.html
(What Wavelength Goes With a Color?)


If you're interested in plasma type tech.. This one always gets my cannabis nerd juices flowin', haha

http://www.plasma-i.com/plasma-i-products.htm

Badass~

[video=youtube;9WqoHQkoIC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=9WqoHQkoIC0#![/video]


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 30, 2013)

So cannawizard what do you think about induction lighting I saw in operation at my local grow store looked kinda cool but the grow store guy kinda started talking about PAR watts and shit kind of raised a red flag said this one replaces a 400 watt hps same sale's tatics as those led lights so have looked into these at all .?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> So cannawizard what do you think about induction lighting I saw in operation at my local grow store looked kinda cool but the grow store guy kinda started talking about PAR watts and shit kind of raised a red flag said this one replaces a 400 watt hps same sale's tatics as those led lights so have looked into these at all .?


Honestly, got zero experience with induction lighting for cannabis growing.. Been reading up on it since a friend of mine brought it up, but asides from that, can't really say anything at this point.. Don't really like dispensing advice about this tech I got no experience with 

So far this is what I know about it:
An electrodeless lamp or induction light is a light source in which the power required to generate light is transferred from outside the lamp envelope to inside via electromagnetic fields, in contrast with a typical electrical lamp that uses electrical connections through the lamp envelope to transfer power. There are three advantages of eliminating electrodes..

Wiki also list a (advantage) & (disadvantage) critique: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrodeless_lamp

But like I said, never grew with induction, seems like a cool tech to use for horticulture.. I'm also a big fan of Tesla~
You should stick with your "spidey" sense, grow/hydro ppl will always be "pro" for the products they are selling (which makes sense).. But I don't like it when they always use the old (Photosynthetically available radiation--PAR) sales pitch when (Photosynthetically usable radiation--PUR) is much more important  Its all about the grow light's available radiant energy (of such wavelengths) that can be absorbed by the plant pigments-- which makes more sense to my wallet~


----------



## Kite High (Mar 30, 2013)

Plasma via the Luxim lamps are deficient in red far red is whuy the kessils were added...am looking into getting a couple for testing in my chamber then if it does as I suspect then will be implemented...they are perfect as they address the shortcomings of almost all light sources IMO

good thread....subbed


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Plasma via the Luxim lamps are deficient in red far red is whuy the kessils were added...am looking into getting a couple for testing in my chamber then if it does as I suspect then will be implemented...they are perfect as they address the shortcomings of almost all light sources IMO
> 
> good thread....subbed


Good to have you aboard Kite  And please do update us on your findings concerning plasma via Luxim, I would definitely be wanting any personal experience feedback about that tech.


----------



## Kite High (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually was inferring the testing of adding kessil blues and reds to my setup


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Actually was inferring the testing of adding kessil blues and reds to my setup


Any information/input you can provide in-regards to your future projects will always be appreciated~


----------



## Kite High (Mar 30, 2013)

a bit of bad news is Philips is discontinuing the retro cmh 400 watt and 250 watt versions and those bulbs kick as and are part of why i designed the chambers as I have...a replacement hunt is underway


----------



## Kite High (Mar 30, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Honestly, got zero experience with induction lighting for cannabis growing.. Been reading up on it since a friend of mine brought it up, but asides from that, can't really say anything at this point.. Don't really like dispensing advice about this tech I got no experience with
> 
> So far this is what I know about it:
> An electrodeless lamp or induction light is a light source in which the power required to generate light is transferred from outside the lamp envelope to inside via electromagnetic fields, in contrast with a typical electrical lamp that uses electrical connections through the lamp envelope to transfer power. There are three advantages of eliminating electrodes..
> ...


I can see uses for induction but do not see them being to compete with hid unless in a very different growing environment. It is afterall just a high powered electrodeless fluorescent and all the limitations of fluorescent are still present including lack of penetration. I am of the hypothesis that nearest to "Sunlight" possible is the ultimate goal where it comes to lighting. Hence I supplement cmh with t5 ho actinics and pinks and high uvb emission lamps as well. Also why I am pondering implementing kessil blues and reds as well.


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 6, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I can see uses for induction but do not see them being to compete with hid unless in a very different growing environment. It is afterall just a high powered electrodeless fluorescent and all the limitations of fluorescent are still present including lack of penetration. I am of the hypothesis that nearest to "Sunlight" possible is the ultimate goal where it comes to lighting. Hence I supplement cmh with t5 ho actinics and pinks and high uvb emission lamps as well. Also why I am pondering implementing kessil blues and reds as well.


I would like to know how induction does with veggin' primarily, yea.. light penetration would be the same factor as in CFLs (I see good results when ppl Scrog/LST while running CFLs) ~ Mimicking the sun's full spectrum would definitely be beneficial to an indoor grower 

I use kessils mainly as "supplemental nms" in-combination with HPS lighting, adding/enhancing blues/reds..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 17, 2013)

> a bit of bad news is Philips is discontinuing the retro cmh 400 watt and 250 watt versions and those bulbs kick as and are part of why i designed the chambers as I have...a replacement hunt is underway


is that a fact jack 


i have been useing the eye hortilux- hps- and the philips - cmh for a couple of years now in this a double hood 









and i hang my uvb off the side of it got lots of spectrums going on 
i use a 400 hps and a 250 cmh i think uvb helps when useing lower wattage 
wit 1ooow i doubt would need a uvb not enough in lower wattages 

good karma to all 

I N I


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 17, 2013)

Kite High said:


> a bit of bad news is Philips is discontinuing the retro cmh 400 watt and 250 watt versions and those bulbs kick as and are part of why i designed the chambers as I have...a replacement hunt is underway


they have done so for good reasons. i have said it elsewhere and the reasoning is out there, but regular MH is far superior to CMH and comparable to HPS easily due to its PAR values.

anyways most T15 pulse strike MH bulbs are going to be on par with the hortilux blue or CMH.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> they have done so for good reasons. i have said it elsewhere and the reasoning is out there, but regular MH is far superior to CMH and comparable to HPS easily due to its PAR values.
> 
> anyways most T15 pulse strike MH bulbs are going to be on par with the hortilux blue or CMH.


No they have done so as they now have a complete 315 watt system for horti and this is their way to insure the recoup cost and produce profits. Gonna have to buy the system rather than the bulb. This was directly from a Philips Rep.

The cmh has a longer life, maintains output at a higher % and is much more spectrum stable than mh with the added benefit of the ceramics blocking alot of the IR heat compared to both mh and hps. Not to mention that they produce red and far red to a much higher degree than either as well as good blue.
I just ordered enough bulbs to carry me for 5 years so that by then the 315/860 systems will be affordable by then or something even better.


[video=youtube;wvKQ69NYldY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKQ69NYldY[/video]


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;jowe6wfwtGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jowe6wfwtGg[/video]


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;t4eN_JUD49I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4eN_JUD49I[/video]

As you can see the par and spectrum are inferior....no hps nor mh even come close in spectrum nor spectrum much less stability

Where do you get this superior mh info from please?


----------



## Kite High (Apr 17, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is that a fact jack
> 
> 
> i have been useing the eye hortilux- hps- and the philips - cmh for a couple of years now in this a double hood
> ...


Not enough uvb produced by any hid bulb to matter regardless the wattage... I use 2 horiz cmh on movers in PL Lighting Deeps and one veert cmh in a cool tube with Arcadia 12 uvb 46" T5's in the corners and mv zoo uvb lamps overhead


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

I want to contribute to this MH/CMH topic but I've been out-the-loop since early 2012, and haven't kept up-to-date with all the recent horticulture lighting tech that has hit the market.. 

So far just been working on different outdoor/greenhouse/aquaponic setups over here in Asia~

**although some .pdfs online will show that certain CMHs would have a wider range of available (nms) in its spectrum vs your typical MH.. thats the only useful thing I can add in-regards to the MH/CMH topic~


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 24, 2013)

FYI-- there is a full moon on thursday (04.25.2013) , the crazies will be out so be extra cautious~







#cheers


----------



## Kite High (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (Apr 25, 2013)

It's actually a special kind of full moon: (Partial Lunar Eclipse)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/04/130424-partial-lunar-eclipse-moon-slooh-space-science/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20130424news-lunareclip&utm_campaign=Content

--celebrating it with some Kalinga hash, and 18yr old scotch~

#cheers


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 2791796View attachment 2791808View attachment 2791809View attachment 2791810View attachment 2791837View attachment 2791840
#LVOG #SouthernHumboldt #farmlife



Lovely sunday to get this thread going again, baking under the sun high on blue dream & LVOG.. pics via samsung s3~ Godspeed to all dawn/dusk outdoor peeps~


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 2791860

And finally started popping some ("Kalinga"-- True Land Race / Asian-Sat variety) beans~

View attachment 2791866
got more on-the-way


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

View attachment 2798099View attachment 2798100
*making our soil mix without a mixer sucks-ass; using a small concrete mixer didnt help much either lol 

View attachment 2798101
*been seeing blue-ish/gray mushrooms popping around the sides of the smartpots.. lol i wonder if they are the "magical" kind~


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 30, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2791796View attachment 2791808View attachment 2791809View attachment 2791810View attachment 2791837View attachment 2791840
> #LVOG #SouthernHumboldt #farmlife
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice looking greenhouse .


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> Very nice looking greenhouse .


Thnx bruh, it was built from scratch by the previous crew from last season  Gonna add swamp coolers and vents into the greenhouse, this dry heat is cray~


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 30, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Thnx bruh, it was built from scratch by the previous crew from last season  Gonna add swamp coolers and vents into the greenhouse, this dry heat is cray~


 I was just watching something greenhouse temps funny you bring it up 
[video=youtube;YOZLuCcHI2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZLuCcHI2s&amp;list=UUiCOwmwPUIPHy1PZjwNIthg&amp; index=12[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

billy4479 said:


> I was just watching something greenhouse temps funny you bring it up
> [video=youtube;YOZLuCcHI2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZLuCcHI2s&amp;list=UUiCOwmwPUIPHy1PZjwNIthg&amp; index=12[/video]


*the vid pointed out certain things that I will also look into, thnx for sharing billy~


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

View attachment 2799077View attachment 2799079
*our LVOG cut finally rooted, took 3wks, took the cutting 2wks before the plant was harvested

View attachment 2799083View attachment 2799085
*all other clones look good, these are in 5gal dwc buckets.

View attachment 2799145View attachment 2799153View attachment 2799154View attachment 2799161View attachment 2799168View attachment 2799169
*shot of the veg room: 600w hps | 400w mh | t5s (blues/reds) ..from L to R (lvrx006, kryptonite, bluedream, fookies, LVOG)


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

View attachment 2799192View attachment 2799193View attachment 2799196View attachment 2799194
*weird ass weather yesterday & today.. wtf.. sunny-cloudy-rain all the same time.....cray 



 these clouds are interrupting my hoes' sun tan sessions, 
View attachment 2799199


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2013)

View attachment 2799256View attachment 2799258View attachment 2799259
*desert soil.. not pretty.. but with a some amendments, ACTs/fung/bokashi treatment, local mulch sprayed with fish hydrolysate & soy sauce, --we should be able to manage on these arid lands~

View attachment 2799270View attachment 2799284
*these transplants were put in the ground without any extra soil (top dressed with our mushroom magnet mulch & kelp/guano/mycos** sprinkled as well, we wanted to see if the local dirt is viable, so far the xplants looks happy~ just fed well water, ACTs, and sugar(s)

View attachment 2799265
*another vermi-based tea nearing completion, i slow simmer this recipe for 60hrs then serve diluted 1:2


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 2800553View attachment 2800554
*LVRX007 is looking good, shes the biggest in the grnH for now~ She was veg'd for a month then xplanted early july~

View attachment 2800557
*currently using smartpots (30gal to the left-- 20gal to the right) , eventually we would like to do without the pots and just plant straight into the ground~

View attachment 2800559
*Kalinga got xplanted to a bigger sp, gonna sex "her" soon


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 2800566View attachment 2800569View attachment 2800570View attachment 2800579View attachment 2800580View attachment 2800581

*some of the left over strains from last season, the grower in-charge of last liked to defol and feed AN-ish nutes (to an already hot soil medium with no analysis of npk/micros) --isnt the right moves~ so i'm taking him under my wing and showing him the magic of teas & just plain tap / rainwater 


View attachment 2800565View attachment 2800564View attachment 2800567
*these ladies have been on a strict tea diet / with lots of sugar(s), foliar'd with fishH once every week up until budding~ (the one on the very right was covered in severe spider mite infestation and suffering from several DEFs when I first got to her end of july-- got her healthy & mite free)


----------



## FranJan (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey CW, hope you are doing well. So what's the deal on the Kalinga? I would like to grow some Asian sats/land-races but always hear you need a ton of time to let them grow. Especially indoors. Any recommendations? People in this area used to love "Thai Weed" back in the day and I would love to have something close to that but without the 6 month flowering period .


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Hey CW, hope you are doing well. So what's the deal on the Kalinga? I would like to grow some Asian sats/land-races but always hear you need a ton of time to let them grow. Especially indoors. Any recommendations? People in this area used to love "Thai Weed" back in the day and I would love to have something close to that but without the 6 month flowering period .


Sup Fran, hope all is well with you too, bout the Kalinga-- its pretty much like any true landT sat, slow growth.. took forever to germinate~ i'm assuming because of the location of the landT strains, flowering would be prolonged due to the avg-rainfall it must have to deal with growing in those areas-- guessing it would flower "faster" in this dry/sunny location-- ill also be light depn (10/14).. Got the strain from the mountains of Sagada,PI--well around that area 

Try (world of seeds), they have a nice selection of landT--asian sats, not sure if the genetics is true but thats what they are advertising~

Can't wait for Kalinga.. miss that trippy--space walk high


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like I joined back up at the right time!!! Looking good


cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2791796View attachment 2791808View attachment 2791809View attachment 2791810View attachment 2791837View attachment 2791840
> #LVOG #SouthernHumboldt #farmlife
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 2, 2013)

Joedank said:


> Looks like I joined back up at the right time!!! Looking good


Ahh shit, welcome back bruh~ hows the weather up north? Glad your still around


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 2803373View attachment 2803374View attachment 2803375

Another day, another CT.. this one is done with (Bountea) ingredients and brown sugar~ brewed 48hrs.
The pic of the tomato is my friends hydro toms which got raped by red horned caterpillars. Now hes waging war with the little annoying pests, lol

**111f grnH temp / 11% humidity , just lovely ~
**plant temps 94-98f , air temp 91f / rootzone temp 85-89f


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 3, 2013)

Sudden random down pour-- more random desert weather, it should be hot & sunny again in an hour unless these dark clouds stick around~

View attachment 2803402View attachment 2803407


----------



## Kite High (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like where I am. NM?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Looks like where I am. NM?


It does look like it doesn't it? But i'm somewhere in the (mojave desert) region in CA.. Took me 3 weeks to acclimate, my cigg smoking didnt help either-- cant wait to forever rid myself of such vices~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 5, 2013)

Afternoon folks~ 


View attachment 2805853View attachment 2805855View attachment 2805857View attachment 2805860View attachment 2805862View attachment 2805864View attachment 2805865
*1st pic is one of our lvrx007 moms
*2nd pic --newly acquired Tahoe OG cuts
*3rd-4th-5th : kryptonite, blue dream, fookies(gsc) --this strain is sloww, smallest plants compared to the rest of the strains in our vegR
*last pic is kalinga chiilin under sun-- currently sexing~ no bananas plz


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2013)

View attachment 2807333View attachment 2807334View attachment 2807335View attachment 2807337View attachment 2807338

TGIF~ tho fridays nowadays feel like any other  
Anyways.. 1st/2nd pics are my friends outdoor dwc buckets running ANs JJ-micro/veg, ph 6.5/7, ppm1200+ , i'm just amazed the buckets last out here with the temps being so 'high'-- lmfao , im pretty sure those buckets hit 89f+ or hotter on some days, but no stress or DEFs-- shit works 

Last pics are the joys of trimmin' , LVOG nugs and the kief was ran thru 25m-- delish~


----------



## slowbus (Sep 6, 2013)

75 is hot for me


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2013)

View attachment 2807339View attachment 2807340View attachment 2807341View attachment 2807342

*ladybugs cited all over the grnH, sweet~ free helpers are always good~
*2nd pic is a defol'd plant (no bueno)
*Last pic is a reveg'd diablo og cutt, which is also had mite probs too.. all fixed, took a min tho, lots of TLC..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 75 is hot for me


I feel ya.. I'm still new booty around these arid parts lolz.. 113f direct sun (shaded part 96f) registered atm, with 0% humidity.. errydays all day sizzling


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 2808377View attachment 2808378View attachment 2808379

*just got my coffee time going, gonna upload more pics of the grnH earlier this week~

--hope everyone has a chillax weekend 

View attachment 2808395View attachment 2808400View attachment 2808407
View attachment 2808431View attachment 2808433View attachment 2808436View attachment 2808438


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 2808464View attachment 2808465View attachment 2808466View attachment 2808471View attachment 2808480View attachment 2808483

(asureman x cannawizard) #2014 #kalinga #mkultra #LVOG #bluedream 

--just finished our 2nd batch of bokashi from veg/fruit/rice combo , japanese bran EM1 was used-- just some local farmers culture mix, but I do wanna try some of the brand named ones to see if there are differences~ That's gonna get diluted 3part h20 1part enzyme goo, then straight soil drenched 2morow~ Also, got more ProVide & fish jizz(earthfort) and more succanat (ACTs love this stuff, but for Fungi teas-- i'd go more barley malt or rice syrup)

**hoping for this pheno to show for the kalinga:


----------



## grapeoptimo (Sep 8, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Hey CW, hope you are doing well. So what's the deal on the Kalinga? I would like to grow some Asian sats/land-races but always hear you need a ton of time to let them grow. Especially indoors. Any recommendations? People in this area used to love "Thai Weed" back in the day and I would love to have something close to that but without the 6 month flowering period .



so sick of my dad talking about those thai sticks, can you please get some Kalinga bitches in the GRnh


----------



## grapeoptimo (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 2809097

#LVog x Kalinga MKultra x Kalinga #2014 #greendreams


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol. no worries, we'll get your dad his thai fantasy going lol-- ' mi luv joo long tyme '


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 2809773View attachment 2809777View attachment 2809781View attachment 2809805
*pic of blue dream in the desert dwc outdoor buckets, 2.4ec / 85f / pH 6.0 (AN JJ-micro-veg w/ vermi tea) ~if i'm reading the meter right, thats high ppms right thurr.. Lol, still watching to see what happens with these current settings at play~ Cloudy but still 102f-- air temp is 78f which is nice~

#cheers

View attachment 2809830View attachment 2809839View attachment 2809842
*Stan's melon enzyme / wine ; different versions for different uses..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

--so far so good, the clear goo that was diluted with just tap from our veggie/fruit decom-poster bucket-- and fed to our test site has promising results~

View attachment 2809901View attachment 2809917View attachment 2809918View attachment 2809920
*we usually start our decom bucket with 5cups of rice (jasmin) , cooked with tap, and left out to dry 3days--sprinkled with bountea root web 3tsp, then put into the bucket w/ lid-- let that sit for 1wk undisturbed (doesnt have to be air tight, the lid just keeps flies out) --then once the gray/black/white fuzz starts then we start putting in our veggie/fruit waste(s)--once you get that goin' you can slowly start draining the broth like/almost ordorless liquid & using it~ ..The used coffee filters are just saved in a pale bucket & topd with tap every two weeks, then added to whatever mixture is being soil drenched, free soil conditioner imho~ 

*the mulch pile is soon to be replaced with alfalfa/wheat pile 

*test site has happy melons & herbs, enzymes are what i'm currently reading/googling atm~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

View attachment 2810804View attachment 2810814View attachment 2810815View attachment 2810816View attachment 2810817
*our TahoeOG which came from another outdoor garden, is on schedule for a croptober chop-- her sepals are sexy~
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sepal

--she came with butt load of mites and she had other DEFs too, now she just recovering & finishing smoothly, getting more ladybugs to ensure all "pests edibles" are cleaned off Lol ..she & the other plants that came from the other garden also shows signs of revegg, but all in all-- they are all doing better & soon to be packed into bowls 

View attachment 2810827View attachment 2810828View attachment 2810829
*the yellow/necro plant with no fan leafs is NYCDiesel-- which is finally doing its final calyx bit~ glad she made it 
*the other strains i'm still in the dark since there was little to no naming convention when I got to this growOP, but the third one looks like BD~

View attachment 2810868View attachment 2810876View attachment 2810879
*blue dreams doing their thing~ late (aug/september) around here is cloudy, lets just hope the sun still gets to do its thang 


**what we feed with: ACT batch once a week, every other day tap water drenches, and sugars (either sucanat or rice syrup mix with h20) --thats it~ Other things added in wk cycles are: fish hydrosylate drenches, batguano/fishmeal/kelpmeal/alfalfameal top dressing, seaweed/kelp/soybean drench, and mycos (ProVide/ReVive/rootWeb) 

--the only thing synth-ish would be the florablend vegan plant booster (GH) --which is pretty much just a soil conditioner, and it doesn't harm the benies establishing in the rhizo.

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

And if anyone knows where someone could look into "Avidekel" genetics, please point me in the right direction~


----------



## Kite High (Sep 9, 2013)

get your wallet ready

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2595


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 9, 2013)

Kite High said:


> get your wallet ready
> 
> http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2595


--that price reminds me of the marc emery days lolz, still would be down to get my hands on those genetics tho~ Thnx a bunch Kite!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

View attachment 2812402View attachment 2812407View attachment 2812411
*another blue dream straggler added to the mix, guess someone was moving out & left this chick behind~ shes in good hands now 
--feed her some brix/cannazyme , oh yea, some brawndo~ Lol

View attachment 2812436View attachment 2812439
*the homie's lemon squash, looks cool-- I don't know squat on veg type plants hehe

View attachment 2812457View attachment 2812461
*a bit windy today, hydro chick looks good~ and kalinga got a lil taller, still sexxin~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2013)

View attachment 2814007View attachment 2814008View attachment 2814009
*smoking on some testers, took some snips of the diesel plant to see if its ready~ no mani or cure, just finished drying & it taste good/ smells good/ frosty/ ~ But, imo It could still go another week or so-- but thats me, no need to waste months of hard work --just to "pop ur load" before the real party starts, by choppin too early-- I like my flowers ripe 

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2013)

View attachment 2814207
*today's soil drench, i'm gonna start choppin' up my own fish emulsion & hydrosyl soon, roots/benies love seafood~

--miss my old CT station.. , good teas came outta those drums~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2013)

View attachment 2816519View attachment 2816520View attachment 2816521View attachment 2816518
*bout to knock out, here are some pics of the grnH just right after sunset~ 

View attachment 2816527View attachment 2816528View attachment 2816529View attachment 2816530


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

NS........


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> NS........


humbled by your acronyms sir~ thnk you kindly~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 2817119
*gotta start at the source, tiny billions un-seen living organisms doing shit 24/7  #hustlehard


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 15, 2013)

Splendid Work M8.

Many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Splendid Work M8.
> 
> Many thanx for the share.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by Asmallvoice~
Hope all is well on your side of the pond bro


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

View attachment 2823289View attachment 2823291View attachment 2823292View attachment 2823293dood looks green brah you using any ksil (silacate) or diatomatious earth ? the only three additives i use now are calcium-25 foliar , proteckt , and kelp.... those with well/rainwater , age old organics bloom .mixed homemade compost tea... well you be the judge..


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2013)

nice fat OG colas bruh, very nice indeedy~ was looking into supreme silica (same company that does supreme kelp) i think.. for cal spray i use calcarb~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2013)

View attachment 2823599View attachment 2823600View attachment 2823601View attachment 2823602View attachment 2823603
*steady flow of mushrooms, steady flow of decay, steady nutes coming 
*here are some mid-sep xplants in the grnH, 1x kryptonite 1x bluedream-- we are testing to see how the grnH will do during the coming winter cycle, the kryptonite was put into a 30g SP, and the bluedream was put straight into the ground.. lets see what happens~ 

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

*the blue dream we just xplanted into the grnH (in the dirt not in the 30gal smartpots) , isn't liking the mid-september xplant~ the kryptonite in the 30g is gravvy, doing well after she got put outdoors~ but the blue dream is showing signs of micronute DEFs-- so i'll stick to foliar feeding her till she gets her roots going, guess blue dreams don't like "cold feet" --so fall xplants with this strain is not recommended pretty much 

--the night temp swing here is big, unless we can maintain a more moderate temp change in the grnH this coming winter (using heaters)-- growing might get put on ice~ so-to-speak


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

View attachment 2825305View attachment 2825306View attachment 2825307
*seems like kryptonite (& hardy strains like her) will be more sufficient for our winter run trial~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

*brewing ACT #11, base is ancient forest & bountea activators~ 

View attachment 2825390View attachment 2825391View attachment 2825392


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2013)

*blue dream 30gal doing her flower business~ 
View attachment 2825424


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

View attachment 2828956View attachment 2828957View attachment 2828958View attachment 2828959
*feeding the newly brewed tea, hope they like it~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

View attachment 2829210View attachment 2829211View attachment 2829212View attachment 2829213View attachment 2829214View attachment 2829223View attachment 2829224
*night temps dropping, getting nippy~
*DG pro-tekt was a good-call, thnx joe


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Outstanding Bro.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Oustanding Bro.


 Cheers Raiderman, enjoy your weekend bro~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 2831760View attachment 2831761View attachment 2831762View attachment 2831763
View attachment 2831764View attachment 2831765View attachment 2831766

View attachment 2831768
*this blue dream finally got her groove back~ she should finish nicely~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 2831769View attachment 2831770View attachment 2831771View attachment 2831772View attachment 2831773View attachment 2831774View attachment 2831777View attachment 2831778View attachment 2831779View attachment 2831781
*future edibles, hope we get some broccoli soon.. add some beef & soy sauce-- Lol 

View attachment 2831780
*most of the corn grown is just used for composting, add some raw fish & let nature do the rest~

View attachment 2831785View attachment 2831786
*as long as root zone temp and air temp are 15+/15- of each other ..give or take.. then its all gravvy~
*unless ambient temps go past "normal" grow levels (too fcking cold / too fcking hot), then monitoring root/air temp won't really matter~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2833981View attachment 2833999View attachment 2833997View attachment 2834020View attachment 2834024View attachment 2834028


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry on the sideways.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

scribed and on board im very interested in the purp spectrum canna. No i ahvent read all 190+ pages yet lol, so before i ask any questions im gonna blast through as much as i can to catch up. I have a friend who swears by uv lights and i laughed at him, i don't laugh at him anymore.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2833981View attachment 2833999View attachment 2833997View attachment 2834020View attachment 2834024View attachment 2834028


Just gorgeous woodsman!!! wow~ your garden is serene bruh


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> scribed and on board im very interested in the purp spectrum canna. No i ahvent read all 190+ pages yet lol, so before i ask any questions im gonna blast through as much as i can to catch up. I have a friend who swears by uv lights and i laughed at him, i don't laugh at him anymore.


Welcome aboard VTM  Feel to ask any Q's you might have on UVb (my fav nms) hehe .. 
No worries.. i used to LOL at anyone who mentioned UVb in the past too, and i'm the same now w/ your "I dont LOL anymore"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2833981View attachment 2833999View attachment 2833997View attachment 2834020View attachment 2834024View attachment 2834028


I am a firm believer in raised beds ftw! Salads from this table would have me drooling!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

Just nuked the greenhouse with organicide~ pesky caterpillars are driving my partner _mad_ Lol ., we should be cool, i'm more worried about botrytis than anything 

--found cake like fungi growing on the smartpots, im collecting those and checking out the microbes, even collecting the mushroom spores colonizing on the sides as well, got plans for the next ACT batch~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2834277View attachment 2834280View attachment 2834283View attachment 2834285
*just harvested some fresh fung, gonna add this to a bucket, chop up some fish, add more benies*/sugs, then bubble for 33hrs~ ..served


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

sweet! Ya know my family burn the hardwood form of fungi that grow on the side of the maples,beech's,birchs, and black cherry trees in there property as mosquito repellant!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sweet! Ya know my family burn the hardwood form of fungi that grow on the side of the maples,beech's,birchs, and black cherry trees in there property as mosquito repellant!


wishing we had some fresh maple, love finishing strains on that syrup~


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

I live on the edge of a forest. Whould the fungi I find around the forest be good for adding to my compost teas?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I live on the edge of a forest. Whould the fungi I find around the forest be good for adding to my compost teas?


Hi  , got a pic of the fung? imho, generally it would be beneficial to your CT, add some fish juice (emulsion/hydrosylate/raw) & bubble~


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm on my way out there now and I'll see what I can grab. I have a CT brewing 18hrs(homemade compost,mollases,5/1/1 fish emulsion) would it be to late to toss it in or should it be a fresh batch?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

Im also going to grab some kelp, starts to wash up on shore this time of year.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

Shit. 1 more question, is fresh kelp o.k. toss into CT? Or should it be composted first? I've always composted it. I'm new to brewing teas and the notice is incredible. Anyway Im gunna comback from the forest and ocean with a bunch of goodies to show you, and I want to post some pics of my set-up too. 2 strawberry cough(dutch passion) and 2 Liberty Haze(Barneys).


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Im also going to grab some kelp, starts to wash up on shore this time of year.


lucky you, feel free to send me some hehe 



thecosmicgoat said:


> I'm on my way out there now and I'll see what I can grab. I have a CT brewing 18hrs(homemade compost,mollases,5/1/1 fish emulsion) would it be to late to toss it in or should it be a fresh batch?


no worries, as long as your bubblin'-- you can add more ingredients, i bubble for 60hrs sometimes-- in the end, i let the left overs turn anaerobic & pour that on our compost piles~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Shit. 1 more question, is fresh kelp o.k. toss into CT? Or should it be composted first? I've always composted it. I'm new to brewing teas and the notice is incredible. Anyway Im gunna comback from the forest and ocean with a bunch of goodies to show you, and I want to post some pics of my set-up too. 2 strawberry cough(dutch passion) and 2 Liberty Haze(Barneys).


i prefer fresh over processed but you'll never know till you try~ just make sure to mash it up before tossin in your brew~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2834496View attachment 2834498
*wheat grass w/ mykos applications (clay soil)


View attachment 2834499
*untreated wheat grass (clay soil)

--well water, mykos~ the stuff left untreated grew slower n looks less promising~ the treated batch looks good2go


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I live on the edge of a forest. Whould the fungi I find around the forest be good for adding to my compost teas?


your insticts serve you well all forests and grasslands have there veryown ecosystem living in there soils to benefit the flora and fauna above ground! symbiotic it is!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2834612View attachment 2834624View attachment 2834625
This is 3 diffrent types of fungus I picked today. Would any be suggested? I never made it to the coast for kelp but this can be done anytime. The 2nd photo is of 2 liberty haze and 2 strawberry cough 3 days into 12/12. The 5 little girls are clones of Wonder Woman from Nirvana under a 150hps and mixed cfls. Ive grown this before, a friend has a steady supply of clones if needed. The Liberty haze and Strawberry Cough uder a 400hps are new to me.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> View attachment 2834612View attachment 2834624View attachment 2834625
> This is 3 diffrent types of fungus I picked today. Would any be suggested? I never made it to the coast for kelp but this can be done anytime. The 2nd photo is of 2 liberty haze and 2 strawberry cough 3 days into 12/12. The 5 little girls are clones of Wonder Woman from Nirvana under a 150hps and mixed cfls. Ive grown this before, a friend has a steady supply of clones if needed. The Liberty haze and Strawberry Cough uder a 400hps are new to me.


i'm in the middle of taking a break from drenching the greenhouse, brb  badass pics btw~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

@thecosmicgoat: i'd use all three-- unless you want to experiment and try one at a time, but it would be easier just to mix all three in the same brew~ Kelp is food for teas, soil conditioner, micronutes, etc etc --i'd take advantage of your free green nute around your area


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

I took the one in soil and added that to the already brewing tea. The soil was full of the web like fungus and probably alot of spores. Im going to save the larger I think its called chicken of the woods for my next batch. The one on the stick Im going to throw in my compost. Im now curious on trying fresh kelp teas. Also when I was just out I saw lots of bear scat full of partially decomposed salmon. Im thinking this might be good compost material!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

This whole "feed the soil" program is like an easter egg hunt where I live.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> This whole "feed the soil" program is like an easter egg hunt where I live.


free nutes i say  sounds like fun hunting for ingredients around your neck of the woods Lol

--side note--
been looking for a good place for bulk orders of certain sugars.. i think i found the right place~

http://www.myspicesage.com/sucanat-p-814.html?cagpspn=pla&gclid=CN6rlsa7vLkCFUfZQgod_2UAjg


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

Free nutes for sure. This last grow I have made my own super soil and started with teas about 2 weeks ago. I can get most for free, manure from a friends farm, and compost from my yard. Im making a worm composting bin as we speak. I buy potting mix to lossen it up, liquid fish fert, and liquid bat guano for the teas. I guess I had to buy the seeds too.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Free nutes for sure. This last grow I have made my own super soil and started with teas about 2 weeks ago. I can get most for free, manure from a friends farm, and compost from my yard. Im making a worm composting bin as we speak. I buy potting mix to lossen it up, liquid fish fert, and liquid bat guano for the teas. I guess I had to buy the seeds too.


i get my beans from attitude, never gave me a prob & always on time (tracking) , hoping to get a sweet pheno from our kalinga beans


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

I use Vancouver seed bank and marijuana-seeds-canada.com MSC has a better sellection than VSB, but VSB has great prices for canadian seeds. Why all the hype about attitude? Obviously they must be good, but what makes them better?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 24, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I use Vancouver seed bank and marijuana-seeds-canada.com MSC has a better sellection than VSB, but VSB has great prices for canadian seeds. Why all the hype about attitude? Obviously they must be good, but what makes them better?


not sure if they are better, but they always did me good, lots of sites to pick from.. as long as it works, all gravvy~


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2013)

My dad says " son, as long as it has the active ingredient its gunna work"


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 2835543View attachment 2835544View attachment 2835545


View attachment 2835546
*waiting to see what the white strawberries will look like~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 2835550
*filled the 44site cloner in under less than 30mins, easy breezy cloning~

View attachment 2835552
View attachment 2835551


View attachment 2835553
*its official, her majesty Kali aka kalinga has shown her true self~ #landtrace #puresativa

View attachment 2835576View attachment 2835577
*windy today, gusts of up to 30mph~ hold on to your skirts ladies!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

ah yes the landrace lady showing us her lineage! Hey canna wanna help me diagnose a plant of mine? please?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I took the one in soil and added that to the already brewing tea. The soil was full of the web like fungus and probably alot of spores. Im going to save the larger I think its called chicken of the woods for my next batch. The one on the stick Im going to throw in my compost. Im now curious on trying fresh kelp teas. Also when I was just out I saw lots of bear scat full of partially decomposed salmon. Im thinking this might be good compost material!


If you want a decent kelp and guano tea recipe I have one ive been using for sometime that's perrrrty good!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ah yes the landrace lady showing us her lineage! Hey canna wanna help me diagnose a plant of mine? please?


no sweat VTM' -- a 2nd opinion on things always help, how can i assist?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

View attachment 2835578 This is the only female that is doing this. She is about 14 inches from my kooltube, however I use r/o water and most recently switched (had no choice at the time) to pro-mix bx I am concerned that I am either getting lock-out or mn or mag issue on this particular plant. I figured a gallon of water with 2 teaspoons of epsoms wouldn't hurt if and only if I am right. Below is a pic of a plant side by side of this one just that its gage green pe pe le dank. I honestly don't remember what strain this plant is that's having the issue, I have had the worst 6 months of my life most recently so between my mother passing away, my brother signing up to GO BACK TO THE MIDDLE EAST fucken crazy he is, and my half brother almost dying in an automobile accident im hoping life has handed me my 10 years worth of stress and bullshit lmao, they say it comes in three's! View attachment 2835587


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

It definitely looks more on the micro defs, i'd foliar instead of soil drench-- usually remedies micro-defs faster imo~ the longer i stare at your pics, im certain (80%) that its an easy fix-- check out Dyna grows gear-- i'm sold on their stuff as foliars


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

ahh thankyou sir! I was sooo perplexed she's the only one showing this and its top 2 to 3 nodes and not every leaf so I was reassured when you said you'd take a gander thanks mang sincerely!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ahh thankyou sir! I was sooo perplexed she's the only one showing this and its top 2 to 3 nodes and not every leaf so I was reassured when you said you'd take a gander thanks mang sincerely!


no prob, just give her some light fine mistings of ur fav micro-nutes stuff & she should be good~


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If you want a decent kelp and guano tea recipe I have one ive been using for sometime that's perrrrty good!


That would be great. That mushroom I used in my tea yesterday, has made my tea stink of fresh mushrooms 
Im guess its has worked to some degree.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> That would be great. That mushroom I used in my tea yesterday, has made my tea stink of fresh mushrooms
> Im guess its has worked to some degree.


glad to hear it worked, i just got done spraying more fishH mix on the mulch & sides of the smart pots in the grnH, seeing more "spore cakes" popping around


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

up reading this.. 

http://www.certifiedorganic.bc.ca/rcbtoa/training/compost_tea_ML_'02.pdf

not a bad read on ACT (peer reviewed data, not anecdotal)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> That would be great. That mushroom I used in my tea yesterday, has made my tea stink of fresh mushrooms
> Im guess its has worked to some degree.


k here ya go cosmic this is a basic kelp + guano tea that was shared with me by whodatnation, he and I don't talk much anymore but I STILL have the recipe lol, Part 3 the tea recipe you requested


You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having t*RECIPE #3 *(My favorite)
If you want to use guano tea and kelp...

Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.
o throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 2836710View attachment 2836711View attachment 2836712 here's some various herb's I keep on hand 24/7 and lastly sweet peppers! Yeah planning on fresh sweet peppers for Christmas! lol!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2836710View attachment 2836711View attachment 2836712 here's some various herb's I keep on hand 24/7 and lastly sweet peppers! Yeah planning on fresh sweet peppers for Christmas! lol!


peppers!! love'em~ sweet mini-herb garden there VTM


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

it'd be quite large if the wife would let me keep t-5's on in the kitchen lol, she wont atm says that 10 gallon smart pot is enough till I graduate from my gl120 tent to a full basement! Oh the thoughts of grandeur that envelop my mind when I think about having all that space to work with oh my id truly be in garden nirvana during wintertime. Just an fyi there's 3 parts to the tea recipe one including strictly fish emulsions, if you guys want I send them here to the thread also, I figure it couldn't hurt if it helps even one person here its worth it imho, but I wanted to make sure its kool with tha wizard!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> it'd be quite large if the wife would let me keep t-5's on in the kitchen lol, she wont atm says that 10 gallon smart pot is enough till I graduate from my gl120 tent to a full basement! Oh the thoughts of grandeur that envelop my mind when I think about having all that space to work with oh my id truly be in garden nirvana during wintertime. Just an fyi there's 3 parts to the tea recipe one including strictly fish emulsions, if you guys want I send them here to the thread also, I figure it couldn't hurt if it helps even one person here its worth it imho, but I wanted to make sure its kool with tha wizard!


any useful info is welcomed here  , feel free to post what you got~


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> k here ya go cosmic this is a basic kelp + guano tea that was shared with me by whodatnation, he and I don't talk much anymore but I STILL have the recipe lol, Part 3 the tea recipe you requested
> 
> 
> You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having t*RECIPE #3 *(My favorite)
> ...


Thanks VTM once I have the ingredients Im right on this on. I like the pre mixed Idea. Is the VEG and FL recipe the same but different volumes? 1 cup veg, 4 cups for flowering? Correct me if Im wrong. Jealous on the fresh peppers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

SEE IF I CAN FIT IT IN ONE POST here goes: part 1

Here are some tried and true recipes for getting started in organic growing. Pick one of the first two soiless mix recipes for your grow medium. Then, choose a nute recipe that will work best for what you have available.

Enjoy...

*Here are two very good organic soiless mixes...*

LC's Mix is great for any stage of growth. You can germ seeds in it, grow mothers in it, root clones in it as well as veg and flower in it.

*LC&#8217;s Soiless Mix #1:*

5 parts Canadian Spaghnam Peat or Coir or Pro-Moss
3 parts perlite
2 parts wormcastings or mushroom compost or home made compost
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
...Wal-Mart now sells worm castings.

Or, if you use Pro Mix, Sunshine Mix or Fox Farm mixes...
*
LC's Soiless Mix #2:*

6 parts Pro Mix BX or HP / Sunshine Mix (any flavor from #1 up) / Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Light Warrior
2 parts perlite
2 parts earthworm castings
Powdered (NOT PELLETIZED) dolomite lime @ 2 tablespoons per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of the soiless mix.
If you use a 3 qt. saucepan as &#8220;parts&#8221; in the amounts given above, it equals about 1 cu. ft. of soiless mix and you can just dump in a cup of powdered dolomite lime.
But, a "part" can be anything from a tablespoon to a five gallon bucket. Just use the same item for all of the "parts".
&#12288;
Silkroadlink.com has all the information you need. Download TOR and go to silkroadvb5piz3r.onion and join. It's quite simple really. You'll be wondering why you waited so long to try it
&#12288;
Coot has been using his various teas and this is one he keeps using. This is a compilation of a few posts or emails. 

Alfalfa 

Alfalfa is often grown to improve poor or depleted farmlands. Being a legume it fixes Nitrogen in the soil and the root system is massive and goes very deep into the sub-soil - deeper than other legumes and certainly deeper than most domesticated tree crops. This helps to break-up the soil structure allowing greater aeration and water movement in the root zone. 

Plus it's up there with kelp meal, comfrey, stinging nettles and other bionutrient accumulators. If used correctly, as in the correct amount, it can add a lot to your garden's plants...

A combination of kelp meal & alfalfa tea is one that I use on a regular basis in the veg cycle and especially a few days after transplanting - it's like steroids.

1 cup of alfalfa meal (pellets) with 1/4 cup kelp meal to 5 gallons of water - bubble for 24 hours or so. This is the strength for watering the soil and dilute that 1:1 with water for a foliar spray.

I do use alfalfa meal for making teas and then the material is then run through worm bins which is what I also do with kelp & neem meals. Even after making a tea approximately 50% of 'the stuff' remains so it's not worthless by any means.

PART 2

*Now for the plants organic food source*

Choose one of these organic plant food recipes to add to LC's Soiless Mix.

1/3C hi N Guano (Mexican Bat Guano)*RECIPE #1*
If you want to use organic nutes like blood, bone and kelp...
Dry Ferts:
1 tablespoon blood meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
2 tablespoons bone meal per gallon or 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix
1-tablespoon kelp meal per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of soil mix or Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract as directed
(OPTIONAL) 1 tablespoon per gallon or 1/2 cup per cubic foot of Jersey Greensand to supplement the K (potasium) in the Kelp Meal and seaweed extract.
Mix all the dry ferts into the soiless mix well and wet it, but don't soak it with Liquid Karma and water @ 1 tbs./gal. Stir and mix it a few times a week for a week or two so the bacteria can get oxygen and break down the bone meal and make it available. And don't let the mix dry out, keep it moist and add water as needed. It'll also have time to get the humic acids in the Liquid Karma going and the dolomite lime will be better able to adjust the pH of a peat based mixture too.
With this recipe, all you need to do is add plain water until harvest.
When I'm working with seeds, I punch a hole in the bottom of 16 ounce cups and fill them with plain LC's Mix. Lightly wet the mix in the cups and germ one seed in each cup. At the same time I mix enough LC's mix along with the blood/bone/kelp to fill all the 3 gallon flower pots I'm going to use for the grow. After about two weeks, the seedlings and the blood/bone/kelp mix are ready. I transplant the seedlings into the 3 gallon pots and just add water until harvest.
When you go to flower and pull up the males, save the mix in the pots. It is ready to be used again immediately. Just remove the root ball and transplant another seedling into it.

*RECIPE #2*
If you want to use guano in your soil mix...
Bongaloid's Guano Mix.
Use all these items combined with one gallon of soil mix.

1/2C hi P Guano (Jamaican or Indonesian Bat Guano)
1TBS Kelp Meal
(OPTIONAL) 1TBS Jersey Greensand 
PART 3

Part 3 the tea recipe you requested


You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having t*RECIPE #3 *(My favorite)
If you want to use guano tea and kelp...

Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.
o throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

ok more....part 4 ,5,6 . *RECIPE #4*
Three Little Birds Method
40 gallons used soil
4 cups alfalfa meal
4 cups bone meal
4 cups kelp meal
4 cups powdered dolomite lime
30 pound bag of earthworm castings . . .
That&#8217;s the basic recipe . . .
However we also like to use
4 cups of Greensand
4 cups of Rock Phosphate
4 cups of diatomaceous earth
*
RECIPE #5*
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)

For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O

For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O

For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O

And now for some more good tips...

*Organic pH issues*

I hear a lot of people asking or talking about the pH of their organic soil mix or organic nute solution and how they might correct or adjust it. pH in organics is not an issue like it is in synthetic growing.
The best place to settle the pH issues in organics is within the grow medium. A medium rich in humates (humus) is the place to start. Humates work to "buffer" the pH of organic mediums and the nutes you pour (or mix) into it.

Humates come from compost, worm castings and bottled humus. If you use a peat based medum, use dolomite lime to raise the pH of the acidic peat. Dolomite should be used in any soil or soiless medium to provide magnesium and calcium. But since we are talking about pH here, I'll mention dolomite lime's pH correction benefits.

A medium of coir has a pH near neutral (or 7.0). But humates are still neded to allow uptake of organic nutrients that are outside a near neutral pH range.
With an active medium rich in humates you can pour in nutes like Pure Blend Pro, Earth Juice and guano teas way outside the optimum pH range without worry. The humus will allow the nutes to be taken up through the roots, even at such an extreme pH reading.
So throw those pH meters away folks and enjoy the ease and safety of organic gardening.

*Chlorine tap water*

Just a word of caution for you organic heads out there...
If you are tapped onto a municipal water supply that uses chlorine to kill bacteria in the water, it'll do the same thing to the bacteria (microherd) in your organic food source.
Always bubble your municipal water in an open container (5 gallon bucket) for 24 hours before adding ANYTHING organic to it.

*Flushing*

There is absolutely no reason to "flush" organic nute solutions from your soil mix. In an organic grow, the plants don't take up the organic nutes (guano, bone, blood or kelp). The bacteria eat the organic nutes and excrete food that the plant can feed off of. So the organic nutes don't need to be flushed because they never enter the plant. And besides, meals like kelp, bone and blood along with worm castings and dolomite can't be flushed from your soil mix anyway. If you use guano and seaweed, try using plain water or worm casting tea for your last watering or two so the plant can use up what's left in the soil. But drowning your soil with water isn't necessary.
&
Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nutrient tea mix-
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
1-cup earthworm castings/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering

Vegetative mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
5 TBS. Liquid Karma (optional)
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
@ 1-cup mix/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering.

Flowering nutrient tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract or Liquid
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses

Dilute as needed. Generally, 2 to 3 cups per 5 gallons of water @ every watering.

Each mix is unique. Use your better judgment on the amounts and the ingredients. Remember, your tea can be as versatile as you wish it to be. Be creative. Your plants will love you for it. 
Iv been getting quite a few pms from different people asking me a few things here and there. 
For any organic beginner or experienced grower... This is where its at, nice and simple and very effective.


For anyone wanting to try some simple tried and true supersoil.... This is for you, it has grown some of my finest plants... If you do this in conjunction with a few guano kelp teas here and there you will never turn back.
Its called vicks supersoil. I believe Genuity has given this recipe a go with good results.
I added prices.
*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)~~~~~~~~~~~$36
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$18 for 8lb bag, you only use half... leftovers! 
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source~~~~~~~~~~~~$3 
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering~~~~~$10 
4 cups kelp meal.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$8 
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$20 for 30lb add all 30lbs

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.
*
*'Banana Puff' - [Banana OG x OG Jo]
'Cherry Puff' - [Cherry Pie x OG Jo]
'Mendodawg' - [Chemdawg OG x Mendo Montage]
'Grapeful Grape' - [Grape Stomper x Underdawg/Chemdawg Sour Diesel
**"Alexander Kush"....Cabin Fever Seed Breeders......The Freak:
*
I was harvesting these seeds the day I got news of our son's death, I know that is a harsh beginning to a description, but that is how this hybrid got it's name, It just felt right and sounded memorable. 
This is an excellent pairing, It starts with my best looking male Blue Geez, he was number #7. I used him to dust a couple beautiful, strong, and one of my personal favorites, The Larry cut of OG, I had picked up a few of these at Harborside from Dark Heart Nurseries, DHN does great selection for their clone mothers.
These plants are frost monsters, in fact, that's what I was going to name it first. They show strong trichome production very early into flower, just after 3 weeks or so, the flowers & smaller leaves begin to become encrusted, and it just keeps getting better as flowering progresses, They are hearty and easy to grow, very vigorous in veg, and a very decent yield of AAA+ medicine after about 63 days, let go longer for a more narcotic effect. The odor is very earthy, you can definitely smell the kush/fuel smell and a bit of cheesy sweetness. It's very tasty & smooth when grown organically and after a good cure. 
Medical benefits, Chronic joint/muscle/bone Pain, Anxiety, Insomnia or general Relaxation, good Munchie/Appetite inducer.



I just read this over on the mag. I give all credit to JNugg back in 2007 and the Rev for this info. Just a good quick read.


Welcome brothers & sisters.In this installation of Living Organics,we're going to learn about the glory of organic compost teas.But I'm not talking about the Celestial 
Seasonings sitting on your grocer's shelf.If you're growing in soil and want to learn how to come closer to maximizing the potential of your genetics,read on.You'll learn how to create,administer,and benefit from a largely underutilized technique that has produced some stellar results for me over the years.


You may recall from some of my past articles the nutritional benefits of soil microlife for cannabis plants in fully organic environments.To get a better idea of the advantages of teas,note that a teaspoon of compost contains about one billion beneficial microscopic organisms.However,a teaspoon of organic tea is populated by about four billion microbeasties.Another advantage is that pot plants benefit immediately from teas.Think of teas as organic steroids for your plants.


*Not Just For Roots*

Teas are not only beneficial for your plant roots,but also for leaves.I like to spray a bit on the leaves in a topical application.The benefit comes from the "coating" of microbes that you create on the leaf when you spray it.This basically muscles out any bad microbes.Be sure to cover atleast 70% of the leaf surface with the tea-spray,ensuring that you get both the tops and bottoms.


*Fungus vs. Bacteria*

Most teas are bacteria-dominant.However,in flowering,fungus is a tremendous benefit to your plants.I wouldn't stress this if I hadn't seen for myself what a difference the fungi make.Organic plants are all about fungi when flowering.If the fungi aren't present,there's just no way to push your plants to the limits of yield and quality.In fact,fungi-dominant teas are so good that they're the trick to achieving yields that border on those produced in finely tuned hydroponic environments.

Fungus takes longer to grow than bacteria.In the population race,bacteria always outgrows fungi by a large margin.Thus,when making a fungi-dominant tea,you have to give the fungi a head start.

Fungus plays a special role during flowering,delivering things such as phosphorous to the plants roots.They also breakdown secondary mineral nutrients and ammonium nitrogen available to the roots.Bacteria then convert the ammonium nitrogen to nitric nitrogen.Both varieties of nitrogen,ammonium and nitric,can be used by a cannabis plant and help it grow vigorously.

Nitric Nitrogen:Makes the plants grow shorter & wider,with closer node spacing.

Ammonium Nitrogen:Causes some stretch in the plant.




*Nutrient Flexible*

Teas can provide your plants with more than good bacteria.If your plant are lacking food or you encounter a problem that you need to correct,teas are an excellent vehicle for infusing your soil with nutrients.

Personally,I utilize teas mostly to provide my plants with fungi.How many nutrients you should add to you tea depends on what you already have in your particular soil (and needs of your plants).I pack my soil with tons of long-term nitrogen,phosphorous,and potassium,so I don't have to worry about the tea playing the role of nutrient provider.



*Aerobic vs. Anaerobic Bacteria*

The only real gotcha with organic teas is aeration.You must continually aerate your organic teas.Why?There are two types of bacteria that can develop in you tea : Aerobic and Anaerobic.Anaerobic doesn't need oxygen and is nasty stuff.If you ever smell your tea and it stinks of sewer,don't use it!It means that there's anaerobic activity.A good tea that's rich in aerobic activity will smell like very rich soil (the kind that's teaming with earthworms).Anaerobic teas are bad for more reasons than the fact that they literally smell like shit.They can also manifest E. Coli and introduce things like alcohols,which can kill your plants fast.Good aeration isn't just to supply oxygen to your plant roots.It's also a catalyst that teases the microbes and protozoa out of the compost-or earthworm castings,in the case of vermicompost-without killing them.After the continuous bubbling pushes them out,they consume the nutrients and simple sugars in your tea and multiply in a big way (creating the microlife boom that will,in turn,produce a bust,wherein large numbers of microbes will die their carcasses will nourish your plants' roots).


*Thou Shalt Not*

There are certain varieties of compost and brewing conditions that should be avoided when brewing a batch of organic tea.

*Chlorine*:I've said it before and I'll say it again:Never use chlorinated water on organic soil!This obviously includes teas.But if your only source of water is chlorinated,don't freak out.Simply drop an airstone in an uncovered container of the water for 24 hours.Your chlorine problems will be gone.

*Compost Leachates*:This is just compost squeezed and pressed.It's not very nutrient rich.But it'slack of nutrients isn't the problem (remember,using teas as a vehicle for transporting nutrients to your plants is a supplemental benefit).The problem is anaerobic activity,which can spell death for your plants.

*Compost Extracts*:While these provide more nutrient value than compost leachates,they still contain anaerobic activity (the big "I'm a dumbass" move in the world of organic teas).

*Violent Aeration*:Aeration is your friend and the key to a potent tea that's teaming with good bacteria.But too much aeration on the scale that provides an excessive amount of agitation and turbulence to the tea-is a bad thing becuase it will actually beat the microbeasties to death!Be gentle with the teas;remember that they're teaming with microbes!

*Ultraviolet/HID/Sunlight*:Avoid any high intensity lights or sunlight.Instead,use "normal" house lighting,such as florescent or tungsten.However,avoid any light source near your tea brewer.Regular room lighting is fine,but-as a rule of thumb-dimmer is better.




*Mother Mary's Tea Recipes*

***The measurments below are for a one gallon tea bubbler.When making teas in smaller containers,simply adjust the recipe or dilute the final tea with water.

***In these recipes,brew the tea with an airstone in a one gallon container for 24 to 48 hours.When you're done brewing,strain it through a nylon stocking (for topical/sprayer applications) or a standard strainer (for normal watering applications) and cut it 50/50 using dechlorinated water.

***Fungi-dominant tea compost should be mixed together and kept very wet for three to seven days prior to brewing.Store it high in a room,near the ceiling and in the dark.The microlife and fungi populations will really bloom if you place a heating pad-set to low-below the container (shoot for 68-75 degrees fahrenheit;20-24 degrees celsius).After three days,it will be visibly booming with fungus (what I call "Santa's Beard").Put this in your tea brewer and bubble it (in place of regular compost).

***Prepare for the container to foam up and bubble over.You should place a tray under your tea bubbler and avoid any electrical or other items that may be damaged or unsafe around the bubbling water.



*Vegetattive Stage Recipe*

** One Gallon Water *:* R/O water,rain water,distilled etc. etc.

** One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured)1-0-5)*:*
Be sure to use only the unsulfured variety.This is because sulfur kills microlife,especially fungus (unless it's elemental sulfur in small ratios).

** One Teaspoon liquid Alaskan Fish Fertilizer (5-1-1)*:*
Fungus and bacteria both love fish ferts and go nuts reproducing when it's included.

** One Cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or good outdoor compost*:*
Vermicompost provides humates,enzymes,protozoa,nemat odes,bacteria,fungus,trace elements,secondary and primary nutrients.

** One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:*
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).






*Flowering Stage Recipes*

** One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured) (1-0-5) *:*
An excellent source of potassium during flowering;bacteria prefer these simple sugars,whereas the fungus prefer more complex sugars derived from various organic matter.

** One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:*
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).

** One Teaspoon High Phosphorous Bat Guano (0-4-0) *:*
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

** One cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or regular compost *: *
Good balance of nutrient (trace and secondary).Also a source for microbes and beneficial elements.

** One teaspoon Maxicrop liquid or 1/2 teaspoon water soluble Maxicrop or **kelp**/seaweed extract (dry) *: *
A fungal favorite,this is a key tea ingredient that produces a good ratio of happy fungus.It's also booming with trace elements,some nitrogen,and some potassium.

** 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *: *
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source for phosphorous,magnesium & sulfur.




*Fungus **Dominant** (halfway through flowering) Recipes*

** 1/2 cup Earthworm Castings *: *
See above.

** 1/2 cup Mushroom Compost *: *
This is fungus waiting to happen.A rich source of fungal spores and dense organic matter that fungi like to eat.

** Two tablespoons Powdered,100% Natural rolled oats *: *
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

** Two teaspoons **Kelp** Meal *: *
I use kelp meal for several reasons.It's organic matter that fungi like to attach themselves to.Fungi love kelp extracts as a primary food source and the rich traceelements and potassium it introduces.

** 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *: *
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source of phosphorous,magnesium and sulfur.


*The earthworm castings,mushroom compost,oatmeal,and **kelp** meal are first mixed together and made very wet.After fungus has grown on this blend,place it in your tea bubbler for 24 hours with *


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Thanks VTM once I have the ingredients Im right on this on. I like the pre mixed Idea. Is the VEG and FL recipe the same but different volumes? 1 cup veg, 4 cups for flowering? Correct me if Im wrong. Jealous on the fresh peppers.


I also have honey oil recipes just let me know guys! I collect info like a hoarder!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok one more donation to the cause ....*teas
*...(text from the book, "Teaming with Microbes" written by Jeff Lowenfels and Wayne Lewis)...any questions or comments about the book are welcome, I'd love to discuss it.
...+ REP if you like.



*....the 19 rules!*
1) Some plants prefer soils dominated by fungi; others prefer soils dominated by bacteria.
2) Most vegetables, annuals, and grasses prefer their nitrogen in nitrate form and do best in bacterially dominated soils.
3) Most trees, shrubs, and perennials prefer their nitrogen in ammonium form and do best in fungal dominated soils. 
4) Compost can be used to inoculate beneficial microbes and life into soils around your yard and introduce, maintain, or alter the soil food web in a particular area.
5) Adding compost/ compost teas and its soil food web to the surface of soil will inoculate the soil with the same soil food web.
6) Aged, brown organic materials support fungi; fresh, green organic materials support bacteria.
7) Mulch laid on the surface tends to support fungi; mulch worked into the soil tends to support bacteria.
If you wet and grind mulch thoroughly, it speeds up bacterial colonization.
9) Coarse, dryer mulches support fungal activity.
10) Sugars help bacteria multiply and grow; kelp, humic and fulvic acids, and phosphate rock dusts help fungi grow. 
11) By choosing the compost you begin with and what nutrients you add to it, you make teas that are heavily fungal, bacterially dominated, or balanced.
12) Compost teas are very sensitive to chlorine and preservatives in the brewing water and ingredients. 
13) Applications of synthetic fertilizers kill off most or all of the soil food web microbes. 
14) Stay away from additives that have high NPK numbers.
15) Follow any chemical spraying or soil drenching with an application of compost tea.
16) Most conifers and hardwood trees (birch, oak, beech, and hickory) form mycorrhizae with ectomycorrhizal fungi.
17) Most vegetables, annuals, grasses, shrubs, softwood trees, and perennials form mycorrhizae with endomycorrhizal fungi. 
1 Rototilling and excessive soil disturbance destroy or severely damage the soil food web.
19) Always mix endomycorrhizal fungi with the seeds of annuals and vegetables at planting time or apply them to roots at transplanting time. 



*Compost Tea*---- Compost tea puts the microbiology back into soils. It's a good thing because there's some practical problems associated with the other 2 options, compost and mulches. Besides the effort of turning a compost pile, if you have a decent-sized garden and lots of trees and shrubs, carting compost and mulches around and applying them can be hard work. You also have to have lots and lots of both if you are working on anything but a small yard. But what are the chief problems with compost and mulches? They take a while to reach the rhizosphere. And neither mulch nor compost sticks to leaves. Plants generate exudates from their leaves, attracting bacteria and fungi to the phyllosphere, the area immediately around the leaf surfaces. As in the rhizosphere, these microbes compete with pathogens for space and food and in some cases can protect the leaf surfaces from attack. You cannot immediately introduce this microbiology into the rhizosphere, or into the phyllosphere at all, with compost or mulch.
Actively aerated compost teas, on the other hand, are usually easy to apply---both soil and leaf surfaces---and are put right where they are needed. They are a fast, inexpensive, and definitely fascinating way to manage soil food web microbiology in your yard and gardens, handily overcoming the limitations of compost and mulch. 


*What AACT is not*

Do not confuse actively aerated compost tea with compost leachates, compost extracts, or manure teas, all of which have been employed by farmers and gardeners for centuries. 
Compost leachate is the liquid that oozes out of compost when it is pressed or when water runs through it and leaches out. Sure, these concoctions get a bit of color and may have some nutrient value, but leachates do little to impart microbial life to your soils: the bacteria and fungi in compost are attached to organic matter and soil particles with biological glues; they don't simply wash off. 
Compost extract is what you get when you soak compost in water for a couple weeks or more. The end result is an anaerobic soup with perhaps a bit of aerobic activity on the surface. The loss of aerobic microbial diversity alone (not to mention the risk of it's containing anaerobic pathogens and alcohols) suggests that compost extracts are not worth the effort. We don't consider it safe or advisable to use them. 
Manure tea, created by suspending a bag of manure in water for several weeks, is also anaerobic. Using manure is asking fro pathogenic problems and, especially under anaerobic conditions, virtually assures the presence of E.coli. We want the beneficial microbes to be working in our soils and to get these; you have to keep things aerobic. 


*Modern compost tea*

Modern compost teas, on the other hand, are aerobic mixtures. If the tea is properly made it is a concentrate of beneficial, aerobic microbes. *The bacterial population, for example, grows from 1 billion in a teaspoon of compost to 4 billion a teaspoon of an actively aerated compost tea. *These teas are made by adding compost (and some extra nutrients to feed its microbes) to dechlorinated water and aerating the mix for one or two days. It is this mixing, or active aeration that brings old-fashioned anaerobic compost teas into the modern era; it is also what keeps these compost teas aerobic, and thus safe. The air supply must be sufficient to keep the tea aerobic throughout the entire process. 
It takes energy to separate microbes from compost. You know how much energy you have to use daily (or should) to remove another form of bacterial slim: plaque on your teeth. Bacterial slime in soils is just as strong. Consider, as well, that fungal hyphae grow not only on the surface of compost crumb but inside its nooks and crannies; you have to use energy to pull these strands off and out in addition to getting the bacteria "unglued." Of course, too much energetic action can kill these microbes. A brewer's action must be strong enough to tease out the microbes but not so strong that the microbes are killed once they are out of the compost and into the tea. 


*The brewer*

More and more compost tea brewers are on the marker. These range from small, 5- to 20-gallon systems that can easily make enough tea to take care of a few acres (about 1.2 hectares) to commercial brewers capable of producing up to a thousand gallons or more of tea per brew. The Internet is a good place to look for compost tea brewers and compare them. Manufacturers should be able to show tests demonstrating that their machines can extract viable populations of fungi as well as bacteria. Only biological test will tell you the numbers. Insist on seeing one, and if they don't have one, don't buy the machine. 
You can also make an actively aerated compost tea brewer. It is very easy and our suggestions for those just starting with teas. All you need is one of those ubiquitous five-gallon plastic buckets; add to this an aquarium air pump (the biggest you can afford) and air stone, and about 4 feet (1.2 meters) of plastic tubing to use with it. The better pumps have two air outlets; if you cannot get a double-outlet pump, use at least two single outlet pumps. Sufficient aeration is critical. Once your system is operation, you will know if you have enough air. If the tea smells good, things are fine. If it starts to smell bad, the tea is going anaerobic. 
We learned in physics that the smaller the bubbles, the higher the surface to air ratio and thus more air exchange with the water, but when bubbles get too small, under 1 millimeter, they can cut up microbes. Aquarium air stones work well as long as you remember to keep them (and the plastic tubing that attaches them to the pump) clean. 


*Sitting and cleaning the brewer*

Temperature is important when brewing compost teas. If it is too cold, microbial activity slows. If temperatures get too high, then the microbes are literally cooked or go dormant. Room temperature is ideal. Keep track of the water temperature. This is one of the variables you can adjust later, if need be, and a record of this information will be helpful to the lab testing your samples. If you cannot site your brewer in a warm place with steady temperatures, then a small, inexpensive aquarium heater might be needed; these come with automatic thermostats. If it is too hot where you make tea, you may have to consider "packing" your bucket with ice or occasionally adding ice to it to keep temperatures down. 
Compost tea should be made away from direct sunlight because its ultra-violet rays kill microbes. And, since the proteins (worm bodies, primarily) in compost have a tendency to foam in the tea; make sure you keep your brewer in a spot that can tolerate some spillage. 

It should be obvious but must be noted that it is important to clean up right away when making actively aerated compost teas. Bacterial slime is strong stuff and can clog the air holes in bubblers and tubing. This bioslime will appear in the strangest places. It will stick to the sides of the bucket and accumulate in the crevice at the bottom of the bucket. You may have to take apart hoses and fittings to clean them thoroughly. So, even before you use your tea, clean your system. If you get to it while it is still wet, you can usually wipe it off or "blow" it off with the force of water from a hose; at a minimum, flush it with water. Use a 3% hydrogen peroxide product or a solution of 5% baking soda to clean slime that has dried.


*Ingredients*

Actively aerated compost teas contain lots of bacteria, fungi, nematodes, and protozoa because that's what's in compost. What makes these teas such a good soil food web tool (besides the high concentration of microbes) is that you can tailor-make AACTs to feed plants according to their specific needs by adding certain nutrients (see Rule #10)? Use Rule #10, which applies equally to compost, mulches, and soil, when you make compost tea, and it evolves into Rule #11: by choosing the compost you begin with and what nutrients you add to it, you can make teas that are heavily fungal, bacterially dominated, or balanced. For many, the brewing process grows into a hobby in and of itself, not unlike making beer. 
All recipes, however, start with the basic ingredients, the first being chlorine-free water. Rule #12 is very important: compost teas are very sensitive to chlorine and preservatives in the brewing water and ingredients. It is vitally important that none of the ingredients you use contain any preservatives. This makes sense. After all, these chemicals are intended to kill or discourage microbial life. If you are served by a water system that uses chlorine, you will need to fill your brewing container with water and run air bubbles through it for an hour or two. The chlorine will evaporate, making the water safe for microbes. Carbon filters and reverse osmosis water systems also work well to remove both chlorine and chloramines, and are particularly useful if you need large quantities of water. As a general rule, a carbon filter containing one cubic foot of carbon will filter four gallons of water a minute. 
Next, you need to use good compost (forgive this redundancy: to us, all compost is good, or it isn't compost). Again, make sure there are no chemical remnants in it, and by all means give it the sniff test. If it doesn't smell good, it isn't good compost. Obviously, the best way to know is to have it tested. Avoid "almost compost," compost that hasn't finished the process or has gone stinky are anaerobic. Don't bother with compost that was allowed to overheat, killing beneficial microbes and reducing its soil food web. If you have a low diversity of microbes in your compost, you will have low diversity in your tea. 
Vermicastings are a good substitute for compost. These are full of benefiticial microbes and tend to be very bacterial (remember the role bacteria play inside the worm, digesting food), especially when they are fresh. For the initial five-gallon brew, you will need approximately four cups of either compost or vermicompost. You can use proportionately less compost the bigger the brew. 
As for the extra ingredients, you can feed the microbial population while teas are brewing. Molasses (nonsulphured, so as not to kill the microbes) in powdered or liquid form, cane syrup, maple syrup, and fruit juices all feed bacteria in teas and increase their populations. Two tablespoons of any of these simple sugars in four or five gallons of water will help bacteria multiply and establish dominance. If you make a bigger brew, add more nutrients in the same proportion: the amount of all added nutrients will vary linearly as you increase the size of your brew. More complex sugars and fish emulsion are also good bacterial food, though both will also support some fungal growth. 
To encourage fungal growth in compost teas, add kelp, humic and fulvic acids, and phosphate rock dusts, which not only provide the fungi with nutrient value but also give them surfaces to attach to while they grow. _Ascophyllum nodosum _is cold-weather kelp that can be purchased over the Internet, at garden centers, and even animal feed stores, where it is often sold as powdered algae. The pulps of fruits like oranges, blueberries, and apples will also help fungi grow in compost teas, as will aloe vera extract (without preservatives) and fish hydrolysate (which is essentially enzymatically digested ground-up fish bones and all). You can buy fish hydrolysate at some nurseries or make your own by adding papain (aka papaya peptidase) or kiwi (which also contains the appropriate enzymes) to a blend of fish to enzymatically digest the bones. Yuca and zeolites are also good fungal foods and do not support populations of bacteria. 


*Give fungi a head start*

Many new to tea brewing become frustrated because it can be difficult to grow fungi in quantities sufficient to make a balanced tea, much less a fungally dominated one. This is because bacteria not only grow but multiply rapidly in tea for fungi to multiply in tea----they only grow bigger. The better way is to activate fungi in the compost prior to making tea, allowing populations to multiply before they are teased out of the compost and into the tea brew. 
This activation is easily accomplished: several days before brewing the tea, mix the compost with simple proteins that serve as a good fungal food----such things as soybean meal, powdered malt, oatmeal, oat bran, or, best of all, powdered baby oatmeal. Thoroughly mix in one of these at the rate of three or four tablespoons per cup of compost. Make sure there is sufficient moister in the compost, which is to say a drop of moisture can be squeezed out of a fistful of it. Put the mixture in a container, and place the container in a warm, dark place. A seed-germinating mat, placed beneath the container, works great to provide the proper heat. 
After about three days at 80F (27C), the fungi in your compost, if you had sufficient numbers of them in the first instance, will have grown, and their invisible threads merged into a network of visible mycelia. The compost look like Santa Clause's beard, covered with long, white, fluffy strands. In a few days, there will be so many fungal threads; the entire container of compost will be glued together. 


*Teatime*

Once you turn your machine on, the bubbles agitate the compost and start peeling microbes off and out of it. Depending on the compost and the nutrients, you may experience a bit of foaming; this can signal that worm protein is being released from the compost----a good thing. You can add mycorrhizal fungi at the very end of the brew cycle. If you put spores into the tea while it is being made, either they will be destroyed or the fungal hyphae they produce will be destroyed---they are both very fragile; also, since mycorrhizal fungi live off of root exudates, they and the tea must reach plant roots quickly. 
It takes between 24 and 36 hours to develop a good tea using our simple bucket bubbler; some commercial brewers, with their high-energy systems, make tea in 12 hours. In any case, during the course of brewing, tea turns coffee-brown, another favorable sign: the humates in the compost are being teased out into the tea. The temperature of the brew may also increase a few degrees, a result of increased metabolic activity. The best part is the smell. The smell of a compost tea, especially when molasses is used as a nutrient, is a healthy, sweet, earth smell. 
Compost tea has a very short shelf life. So many microbes now populate the brew that they quickly deplete the nutrients and start eating each other; more important, they are using up all the oxygen. If you are offended by the odor of a tea, it has probably gone anaerobic and should be discarded; do not toss it on your plants, for obvious reasons. It is best to use compost tea within four hours of manufacture, though it will last, diminishing in populations, for about three to five days if kept refrigerated or if you continue to bubble air through it. 
After you have had some experience making teas, you may want to modify your machine in order to make better and better teas, meaning those that have higher numbers of microbes. 


*Application*

Right at the outset we will tell you that you can never apply too much compost tea (our research shows no ill effects from unlimited applications). It doesn't burn plant roots or leaves, and the microbiology in the tea will adjust to the nutrients available at the site. Repeatedly applying compost tea will only help increase diversity of the microbial populations in your soils.
Once the tea is ready, apply it as a soil drench using a cup, a plastic watering can (bacteria can impact the zinc in metal containers), or (if the tea has been strained) a hand pump sprayer. Since compost tea will "stick" to leaf surfaces, you can inoculate leaves with foliar spray of beneficial microbes. To be effective as a foliar spray, the tea must cover 70% of the leaf surface. Cover both sides of the leaves. When applying compost teas to soils, drench your plants and the area around them with the tea. You cannot overdo it. 
And don't forget the sun: ultraviolet rays kill microbes. If you live in southern latitudes, you will want to apply before 10 am or after 3 pm, when UV rays are weakest, even on a cloudy day. There is no microbial sun block lotion. It can take 15 to 30 minutes for bacteria or fungal hyphae to attach themselves to a leaf (where they can get some protection) ---far too long a period to be exposed to the sun's rays. Alternatively, spray with a drop diameter of at least 1 millimeter; with that much water, bacteria can develop enough slime to establish themselves before the water even evaporates. UV rays can also negatively affect the microbiology in soil drenches, but you can be a bit more relaxed a bit out the timing of these since the microbes sink into the soil and leaf duff layer almost immediately. 
Remember, you are dealing with living organisms here. The microbes you carefully cultivated and nurtured in your tea are very much alive and require gentle treatment. Sprayers must not exceed pressures of 70 pounds, and the velocity of the spray should be slow. Either stand back or turn the spray head up, so that the tea drops "parachute" down to the surfaces to be covered; there should be no forceful "splatting" of the tea onto the soil or lawn or plants, as this is what will sometimes kill the plant, not the pressure of the tank. Electrostatic sprayers, incidentally, may destroy microbes by putting the wrong charge on them, so test the tea from such a sprayer before using one. 
It is possible to use a hand pump sprayer if you strain your tea, but you must take care not to strain the microbes out. The mesh of any "compost sock" should be at least 400 micrometers, which is big enough to let fungi and nematodes flow through but will keep out particulate matter that will clog conventional sprayers. Alternatively, you can decant a tea solution by letting it sit for 15 minutes after the aeration is stopped. This gets rid of a lot of the bits and pieces; the bad news is that often the amount of fungi in the ea is diminished.
You will be better off if you invest in a concrete sprayer, only with fewer bends, larger orifices, and nozzles that support bigger particles. For prices and availability, check with your local builders supply store, concrete contractor, concrete supply store, or sand and gravel company. A gasoline backpack mist sprayer is also appropriate, especially for a large yard. A great way to do a lawn is to use a traveling sprinkler with a fertilizer dispenser feeding tea into the water stream.
Whether sprayed or poured, the microbes in the tea will establish themselves, grow, breed, attract predators, eat and be eaten, or go dormant. They create protective barriers around the roots and release nutrients when they die. They create and improve soil structure. They make protective barriers on leaves and compete with bad guys there as well. 
Compost teas go to work immediately, and for this reason it is important that the tea applied be a good one, full of beneficial organisms, not diseases or pathogens. There is little room or tolerance for a poorly made tea. If you are not up to the job yourself, you can purchase AACTs from an ever-growing number of commercial nurseries and garden center; some companies not only make but will apply compost teas for you. In either case, it is still advisable to ask for test to see how the tea measures up and, of course, don't be afraid to give commercially made teas the smell test before buying or applying them. They may have started out fine but hone anaerobic before sale. 
you can apply AACTs as often as you like, but how often you need to apply them (especially if you are paying for them) depends, as you can imagine, on the status of the soil food web organisms in the areas concerned. First-timers should get a base reading on microbiology and arthropod counts before "taking up" this very effective tool. As your soil food web becomes healthier, you'll need to apply tea less often. Thus, if your yard has had applications of chemical fertilizers for years, you should put down compost tea every other week for 3 months to establish a healthy soil food web population. Then you can start applying tea once every month for a season and finally three times a year. 
How much compost tea should you apply in any given session? For two years one of us used about 60 gallons a week on a quarter-acre lot with positive results. The general rule, however, is to apply five gallons of compost tea per acre as a soil drench, ten gallons if you are going to spray leaves as well. It is fine to dilute the tea: just make sure there were five gallons when you started. When you are more experienced, you can match the amount of tea you apply with soil test and tea test to achieve specific fungal or bacterial ratios. 


*Timing*

When it comes to out competing disease organisms in the soil or phyllosphere, fungally dominated teas have been used to prevent and suppress the growth of powdery mildew _(Erysiphe graminis _on turf, _Phytophthora _spp. on rhododendrons_)_, downy mildew (_Sclerophthora _spp.), take-all (_Gaeumannomyces _spp.), gray snow mold (_Typhula _spp.), pink snow mold (_Microdochium _spp.), rusts (_Puccinia _spp.), and fairly rings (all sorts of fungi).
Bacterially dominated teas have been useful in out competing pathogens in mild cases of dollar spot, necrotic ring spot, yellow patch, leaf spots, pink patch, and stripe smut. Insects too succumb to the effects of compost teas, specifically weevils, grubs, cut-worms, and chafers; several reports attest to negative impacts on whiteflies, fire ants, and scale. 
At the first sign of disease or insect infestations on any of your plants, apply teas and repeat in five to seven days...you should also apply teas in advance to prevent breakouts. 
Compost teas are a veritable liquid soil food web. Instead of lugging around wheelbarrows of compost, consider compost teas, a concentration of the same microbiology. When you use them, you are really teaming with microbes. 


*Annuals and vegetables prefer bacterially dominated soils*

What are the soils in your vegetable and flower beds like? Look for earthworms. They survive by eating protozoa and bacteria, and, as with lawns, if you have lots of earthworms and earthworm castings in your soils, then you probably have bacterially dominated soils with plenty of nitrates, which are what most vegetables and annuals prefer (remember Rule #2). Set up the Berlese funnel and see what kinds of micro arthropods are roaming the soils. You want to see lots of bacteria- eating mites and good diversity of animals. Measure your soil's pH in the rhizosphere. If it is decidedly alkaline, you most probably have a bacterial dominance. Similarly, an acidic reading means you have fungi and probably fungal dominance. Finally, get your soils tested for its microbiology; this is the best way to know what is missing, if anything. Sure, an NPK test won't hurt, but it is really the biology you need to know about. 


*No One Ever Fertilized an Old Growth Forest*

Does the soil food web really support plants? Will it work in your yard and gardens? Just to give you confidence and to encourage you to use what you have learned, we point you in the direction of the nearest forest. Or simply close your eyes and visualize any wooded area you remember visiting. You can almost hear a stream nearby, the wind running through the leaves. It is beautiful, majestic----and no one ever fertilized any of the plants there. Not one single time. How can this be??? You know the answer. The beautiful plants in these beautiful areas are completely controlled by the soil food webs in which they live. 
It often comes as a surprise when gardeners so reflect. Only then does the full force of the realization hit: every single plant you are seeing produces exudates and attracts microbiology to its rhizosphere. This community in turn attracts micro- and macro arthropods, worms, mollusks, and the rest of a complete soil food web. It is a natural system, and it operates just fine without interference from man-made fertilizers, herbicides, and pesticides. Tall oaks grow from small acorns with no blue powders to feed them or nasty smelling sprays to protect them. Plants flourish nonetheless, thanks to bacteria, fungi, protozoa, nematodes, and the rest of the soil food web gang. 
You have been introduced to the basic science of soil food webs. You know how the system works, and you have been exposed to its benefits. With microbiology returned to your garden, soil structure improves. Mycorrhizal fungi will help your lawn, trees, shrubs, perennials, annuals, and veggies get the nutrients they need. Pathogens face fierce competition. Plants get more of the kind of nitrogen they prefer. Water drainage and retention are improved. Pollutants are decayed. Food tastes better. Flowers look better. Trees are less stressed. And you don't have to work so hard; you will have lots of helpers. Best of all, you won't have to worry about the affects of chemicals on you and your family, pets, or friends. 
Remember: no one ever fertilized an old growth forest. They didn't have to. You have been given the rules to garden using the soil food web. There are not many of them. What are you waiting for? Start teaming with microbes and get that biology into your soils and working for you. Gardening with the soil food web is the natural way to grow. 
Unlike 

*Honey Oil *
Written By: Bud Oilerman

*Equipment and Materials To Make **marijuana** Honey Oil*
Written By: Bud Oilerman
1. marijuana stalk, leaf and bud can be used. Make sure your marijuana is dry. DO NOT GRIND UP YOUR WEED. Start off this recipe with 4 ounces of weed. You can use as little as one ounce or as much as you want. Simply cook just leaf and produce a wicked honeyoil. Try to use buds for special occasions. The best place to get free weed is off of someone who just finished a grow room and has a whole bunch of trimmed leaves and stalk lying around.
2. Isopropyl Alcohol 99% pure. Make sure it is 99% pure Isopropyl Alcohol. The alcohol ranges from $5CDN to $13CDN per 4-litre plastic jug. Any pharmacy should have Isopropyl Alcohol 99% on the shelf. When using 4 ounces of weed as mentioned above you will need 2-litres of Isopropyl Alcohol 99%.
3. Empty 4-litre plastic milk jugs (4). Three jugs you cut the top off so you turn them into a pail. The other one you cut the bottom off so you can use it as a big funnel. Sterilize each one with hot water and clean thoroughly. DO NOT use soaps or cleansers to clean. No foreign debris in the jugs.
4. Empty 2-litre plastic coke bottles (2). Cut the tops off so you can use them like a funnel to pour into the bottom part of the bottle. Make sure the pieces are very clean. Again, just use very hot water to clean with and NO soap or cleansers.
5. Ordinary coffee filters. You'll need at least three filters to start with. You will be using the top of the cut up coke bottle and the filters together.
6. Refrigerator freezer or an IceBox to freeze all the ingredients.
7. Clear plastic tubing to fit the lid on a pressure cooker. 6 to 7 feet. Determine the size you need by reading the next item below.
8. Pressure Cooker of average size. They can be found at any second hand store. Can pay as little as $10CDN for second hand. Or you can buy one new. Pressure cookers have one or two holes in the lid, usually two. Take off the top fittings from the holes in the lid and insert three feet of clear plastic tubing in each hole. Maybe use some tubing from an aquarium. You can get cheap tubing from any hardware store. Pay attention to what size tubing you need for your lid. Please ensure when inserting the tubing into the top of the lid that it is secured airtight somehow. This is really the only pain in the butt part of it all. There are fittings you can get from the hardware stores or plumbing stores to help you. The alcohol will be going through the tubing while under a vacuum pressure. If you are not too handy at this, seek a friends help. Test your pressure cooker with boiling water. Positively NO LEAKS at the lid please. The open ends of the tubing will run into a collection pail so you can reuse your Isopropyl Alcohol over and over. The main purpose of a pressure cooker is to recycle your Isopropyl Alcohol and control dangerous fumes. You can just have the Isopropyl Alcohol evaporate away so you don't have to use tubing but this isn't recommended, it's highly flammable.
9. Electric Frying Pan that the pressure cooker will sit in.
10. Water to put into the electric frying pan to slowly heat the pressure cooker.
11. Small Pane of glass for drying out a finished product.




*Preparation For Extracting Hash Honey Oil From **marijuana*
Written By: Bud OIlerman
1. Place the dry weed and jug of Isopropyl Alcohol 99% into the freezer. They can be in plastic containers. Do not grind up or rip up the weed. Just put it into the freezer.
2. Now prepare a juice weasel. Simply cut the jugs as described above. Check out all your plastic jugs for debris, hair, etc. Make sure they are clean.
3. Take weed and alcohol out of the freezer after a good hour or two of freezing. The colder they get, the better the reactions will be.
4. Rinse the weed with the frozen Isopropyl Alcohol 99%. Just put the weed in a jug with holes at each end. Simply pour the alcohol over the weed quickly and collect the alcohol/THC liquid mixture you will be left with. The alcohol/THC liquid mixture should look golden brown or yellowish in color. Don't throw out the weed you just washed. Again the weed and alcohol that was just used should end up in two seperate containers. One with washed weed and one with the Iso/THC mix.
5. Repeat this rinse cycle a good three times. DO NOT let the Isopropyl Alcohol 99% soak in the weed. You just want to do quick rinses while the alcohol and weed are still very cold. Otherwise you loose the nice golden yellowish clear color and the oil turns green from chlorophyll.
6. Place a doubled up coffee filter in the funnel you made from the coke bottle.
7. Now filter the rinsed out alcohol/THC liquid mixture by pouring it through the double coffee filter funnel and into the coke bottle. This gets rid of any sediment.
8. Throw away the double filter and use a single filter for a second pour or filtering. Never filter over a kitchen sink. Fire can go right down the drain and become very serious.
9. Now warm up the alcohol/THC liquid mixture to room temperature. This makes it easier to cook with.
10. The final product should look clear of debris and light brownish/yellowish honey in color. You have collected all the THC into the Isopropyl Alcohol. You are now ready to get rid of the alcohol and have just the THC left

*Cooking **marijuana** Into Hash Honey Oil* 
1. Run an extension cord to a discrete place outdoors. the best method is to cook in the trunk of an old car in the backyard. The biggest reason for outside cooking is to help deal with dangerous alcohol fumes from the evaporation process. Cooking can be done inside on an open stove burner in a stainless steel pot, however the fumes in the air can ignite quite fast. A pressure cooker helps keep fumes in. A safer way to cook indoors is to use a pressure cooker on your stove. Very low heat. The pressure cooker helps recycle your alcohol for use again. So you see, it can be done indoors but at your own risk. It can be done with or without a pressure cooker. OUTDOORS PLEASE.
2. Fill your electric frying pan half full of water. 3. Place the filtered solution of alcohol/THC liquid mixture into the pressure cooker and place the lid on. Check the lid and make sure the fittings are tight. 4. Put the pressure cooker full of the alcohol/THC liquid mixture onto the electric fry pan half full of water. The warm water will evaporate the Isopropyl Alcohol.
5. Have the hoses running off your pressure cooker lid drip into a collection jug. You are recycling your alcohol. Do not place the tubing inside the jugs, have the tubing drip into them. If the tubing is right inside the alcohol in your collection jug and the pressure cooker drys up, a reverse vacuum will occur and your alcohol will be sucked back into the pressure cooker. This will happen at the end of the cooking process. A tight seal for the tubing on the pressure cooker lid is needed because a vacuum is created during cooking and is an essential part of the process so it must be working properly. If your seal is OK then the process goes real smooth. Again it is not recommended but the Isopropyl can just be evaporated in the air. OUTDOORS PLEASE.
6. Now turn on the heat for the electric frying pan to around 190 degrees Fahrenheit. NO HIGHER. VERY LOW HEAT. You are about to evaporate the Isopropyl Alcohol out of the THC.
7. Watch the process. It should take an hour to complete give or take fifteen minutes. The alcohol will begin to run out of the tubing at a steady rate. Just let it evaporate. Very low heat. Do not get impatient. Not too often, but every once in a while, lift up the pressure cooker lid and look at the progress being made. All you are really doing now is evaporating away the alcohol so you will be left with a high concentration of THC in oil form.
8. The alcohol in the tubing will stop being a steady stream and start to be airy with bubbles telling you no more alcohol is left. Another way to see if all the alcohol is evaporated is just look inside. The oil should be almost like a hot tar. If you tilt the pressure cooker around the oil will move like a slow liquid. 9. The process is now done cooking and should have 90% of your Isopropyl Alcohol returned in the collection jug. One can use the Isopropyl Alcohol over and over again.


*Finishing Making **marijuana** Honey Oil*
Written By: Bud OIlerman
1. While the pressure cooker is still warm, pour the finished honey oil onto something like a pane of glass. The honey oil still needs to evaporate a little more alcohol out of it. Just for an hour or so. Keep your eyes on the honey oil, as you don't want it to get rock hard. You'll like to be able to pick up the honey oil by a knife and have it drip slowly into a glass vial for storage. Don't mind the texture being a consistency to pick it up with a knife but it won't drip off into the glass vial, it needs just a little heat from a gas lighter to get the honey oil to flow.
2. marijuana Honey Oil will store forever in glass jars.
3. Yields are 1 gram to 3 grams of honey oil per ounce of leaf/stalk or 5 grams to 7 grams of honeyoil per ounce of bud.
4. The old weed you rinsed can be soaked in Isopropyl Alcohol instead of a quick rinse. Soak it for 2 or three hours. Use the same cooking procedures. This will produce a lesser quality green marijuana oil that everyone is used to seeing.
5. Smoke it in a pipe, on a rolling paper with weed, on charcoal, off a pin, off a hot knife, or whatever you think is cool. Personally, try to a bent the end of kitchen knife to sit on a small torch. Stays on the torch all day.
6. The honey oil is well worth the effort. One hoot and you are wasted.
Like 
See no Evil, Speak no Evil, Smoke no Evil


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I also have honey oil recipes just let me know guys! I collect info like a hoarder!


sharing is caring, hehe~ keep'em coming VTM  i'm gonna go do some green chores around the ranch, brb


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

nothing like a little reading you keep your interests perked eh guys?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

I really apreciate all your help, and sharing of info. Thanks for making my garden a happier home


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

Of course, I still have pdf files folks from montreal sent me I havent even read yet.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Of course, I still have pdf files folks from montreal sent me I havent even read yet.


Montreal eh, do they use maple syrup instead of molasses in la belle provence?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

there's a shitload of guerilla growers up there that wont even fart near ya unless your aquainted somehow lol, you'd be shocked at some of the shit ive seen up there! Once saw a plant growing in a big garbage bag 20 feet up a white pine tree true story!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

The french canadians are true pioneers. They're crazy mofo's. In a very good crazy way.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

R.I.P.






Lumi~ Gonna miss our convos..........


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 2837644View attachment 2837645View attachment 2837646View attachment 2837647View attachment 2837648View attachment 2837649View attachment 2837654View attachment 2837655View attachment 2837667View attachment 2837668View attachment 2837669

View attachment 2837650View attachment 2837651
#bee$loveus #platedtomatoes #farmlife ..haha, just another regular day at the ranch~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 2837658View attachment 2837659View attachment 2837660View attachment 2837661View attachment 2837662


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2013)

pic 6 that lil tomato looks like a round booty! lol verynice canna!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> pic 6 that lil tomato looks like a round booty! lol verynice canna!


thnx VTM  we got several types of tomatos going, hoping for some root types (like beets) on the ranch soon~

View attachment 2838011View attachment 2838013View attachment 2838015View attachment 2838016View attachment 2838017
*freezing our nuts off transplanting at night~ #farmlife
**tahoe ogs packing on weight, we like our girls with a lil meat on them.. Lol


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2013)

grapeoptimo said:


> a bit like a ball sac as well. heres a lil more of the wiz's magic. #harvested #drying View attachment 2838757View attachment 2838758


still looks 3x better in-person, Lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2013)

Those girls look outstanding!

Are they already trimmed?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Those girls look outstanding!
> 
> Are they already trimmed?


Just chopped and hung~ not much to mani on the flowers, and i'm not one to complain-- less snipping --the better, some trim sessions can leave you feeling like you got carpal tunnel 

THNX MO~ your grows are always budporn, scott og pics were my fav, cheer$ bro


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> still looks 3x better in-person, Lol


we really need to invent scratch and sniff online pics! For fucks sake canna I am in awe over those ladies! Ya know I have made the mistake of jumping into other forums here thinking I was sharing and the folks getting this info were sincerely appreciative of my knowledge and help, ive learned by paying close attention that all I did was fall into a small group of immature jerks who think harassing memebers here and judging them based on whatever twisted idealology raised them to think the way they do. When I joined here in 2009 I was sketched so I left. Came back in 2012 when I was legal and found a good group of folks here in club 600, I had to leave riu for a bit for two knee surgeries and a lowerback operation to remove metal fragments from my lumbar area. when I came back I noticed a few of the people I met are gone with the exception of say 10-15 diehards that are all mostly mods now lol. What ive noticed is there's a group of growers nowadays that are faking def not what I was expecting here. Grabass like in high school over bud pron? lol, then talking shit behind people's backs like high school kids! Kinda sad. I have made a huge mistake here of letting individuals wind me up and piss me off with stupid shit they type and say. Funny thing is it was harder for me to walk away sorta speak online than it is in person for some strange reason. I served my country and during my service picked up a rage disorder that I struggle with on a daily basis even at my age. I write this because I finnaly found a thread where I can share, speak my mind and feel genuinely like folks appreciate what im trying to do here, so thankyou guys! I am as serious as a heart attack, this isn't a hobby for me its a lifestyle!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> we really need to invent scratch and sniff online pics! For fucks sake canna I am in awe over those ladies! Ya know I have made the mistake of jumping into other forums here thinking I was sharing and the folks getting this info were sincerely appreciative of my knowledge and help, ive learned by paying close attention that all I did was fall into a small group of immature jerks who think harassing memebers here and judging them based on whatever twisted idealology raised them to think the way they do. When I joined here in 2009 I was sketched so I left. Came back in 2012 when I was legal and found a good group of folks here in club 600, I had to leave riu for a bit for two knee surgeries and a lowerback operation to remove metal fragments from my lumbar area. when I came back I noticed a few of the people I met are gone with the exception of say 10-15 diehards that are all mostly mods now lol. What ive noticed is there's a group of growers nowadays that are faking def not what I was expecting here. Grabass like in high school over bud pron? lol, then talking shit behind people's backs like high school kids! Kinda sad. I have made a huge mistake here of letting individuals wind me up and piss me off with stupid shit they type and say. Funny thing is it was harder for me to walk away sorta speak online than it is in person for some strange reason. I served my country and during my service picked up a rage disorder that I struggle with on a daily basis even at my age. I write this because I finnaly found a thread where I can share, speak my mind and feel genuinely like folks appreciate what im trying to do here, so thankyou guys! I am as serious as a heart attack, this isn't a hobby for me its a lifestyle!


I feel ya bruh, too many fakes/posers in this "industry"~ Glad you shared that personal info  feel free to make youself feel at-home  You are among good people~


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2013)

so my local supply dealer is trying to sell me on trying these tricarboxylic acids to help my plant consume energy. I'll throw a link up here, cause i'd love to hear what you guys think of this stuff if anything at all.http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/grow.html I used it on one plant and its canopy is twice its sisters. Cant wait to see how potent it is in oh say 2-3 weeks!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so my local supply dealer is trying to sell me on trying these tricarboxylic acids to help my plant consume energy. I'll throw a link up here, cause i'd love to hear what you guys think of this stuff if anything at all.http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/grow.html I used it on one plant and its canopy is twice its sisters. Cant wait to see how potent it is in oh say 2-3 weeks!


Interesting stuff, just read over the tricarb acid stuff and it seems to just increase rootzone support / provide rhizo a balance (buffered pH) enviro to expedite nutrient assimilation~ still reading more on it.. looks like another cool puzzle to figure into the whole grand scheme of botany~


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2013)

View attachment 2839893View attachment 2839894View attachment 2839895
*made an enzyme tea with 100oz liquid (bio-digestor/2months/all-fruits) , 1cp barley malt syrup, 1cp rice syrup (molasses not really "ideal" for this type of tea-- 2.s) ,and topped off with filtered coffee run-off from that bucket~

--the foam smells like sweet ripe fermenting fruits, mmMmm



#cheer$


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

So I visited a farmer north of me who is also a member of the abenaki has a strain growing that is all organic(fish emulsions I think but homebrewed), now he is oldschool, t-5 6000k about 2-300 watts. Into a mag ballast driven cooltube hps 600. This particular strain has a almost dark purple tinge to the leaves. They have a pronounced dark green base color with a huge dark purp tinge. He swears its not a purple strain like you'd get from a bank(he dosnt even use the internet) the whole room is of this color and they are overwhelming to a noob to the plethora of strains available to us just in the united states forget about ANYTHING outside of our country, we have a fucken smorgasboard available to us if we dig like tax collectors lmao! Does ANYONE have any suggestions or guesses as to what this strain is? Oh ishould mention that they aren't super tall and there's an obvious indica influence I think. I myself cant get his (spoken for by three patients) and he himself cannot remember where the orig father had gotten them because he has since passed away. Any help would be great guys thanks.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> So I visited a farmer north of me who is also a member of the abenaki has a strain growing that is all organic(fish emulsions I think but homebrewed), now he is oldschool, t-5 6000k about 2-300 watts. Into a mag ballast driven cooltube hps 600. This particular strain has a almost dark purple tinge to the leaves. They have a pronounced dark green base color with a huge dark purp tinge. He swears its not a purple strain like you'd get from a bank(he dosnt even use the internet) the whole room is of this color and they are overwhelming to a noob to the plethora of strains available to us just in the united states forget about ANYTHING outside of our country, we have a fucken smorgasboard available to us if we dig like tax collectors lmao! Does ANYONE have any suggestions or guesses as to what this strain is? Oh ishould mention that they aren't super tall and there's an obvious indica influence I think. I myself cant get his (spoken for by three patients) and he himself cannot remember where the orig father had gotten them because he has since passed away. Any help would be great guys thanks.


Do you have a pic of this purple lady? Can never have enough of purple indicas  --current fav purp indy is darkstar, tho i wish i got the pk pheno


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

Darkstar eh? whereabouts is that from? Sadly I will have to ask him if he will take a pic and share them with me, there not to kind on those technologies up there lmao!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Darkstar eh? whereabouts is that from? Sadly I will have to ask him if he will take a pic and share them with me, there not to kind on those technologies up there lmao!


looking forward to those pics (if he is cool with it) , darkstar is by thseeds (mazarsharif x purple kush by trichometech)

View attachment 2840041View attachment 2840044View attachment 2840045View attachment 2840046


----------



## AKCANNAMAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Canna, get in touch. (Woodsman)

If yiu can message rollie for me that would be appreciated. (Locked out) Thanks brother. 

Wmt~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2013)

AKCANNAMAN said:


> Canna, get in touch. (Woodsman)
> 
> If yiu can message rollie for me that would be appreciated. (Locked out) Thanks brother.
> 
> Wmt~


I'll pass on the message bruh~


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

View attachment 2842284View attachment 2842286View attachment 2842287View attachment 2842291View attachment 2842292View attachment 2842293hey and friends here's some pe pe ledank from gage green group.View attachment 2842285 I was hoping they may be ready around Halloween we'll see, frosty lil ladies but not a huge yielder because they were forced into flower at a very early age. One day when I can get the genetics I want from them ill do a journal.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2013)

View attachment 2842511View attachment 2842513View attachment 2842522View attachment 2842524View attachment 2842526View attachment 2842528
*LVOG chopped, hung, drying~ just testing some sample tops before the main haul goes 

View attachment 2842512
*curing some blue dream~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2013)

View attachment 2842546View attachment 2842553View attachment 2842558
*got another tomato/pepper/chilies raise-bed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

I can almost smell that!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 1, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2842284View attachment 2842286View attachment 2842287View attachment 2842291View attachment 2842292View attachment 2842293hey and friends here's some pe pe ledank from gage green group.View attachment 2842285 I was hoping they may be ready around Halloween we'll see, frosty lil ladies but not a huge yielder because they were forced into flower at a very early age. One day when I can get the genetics I want from them ill do a journal.


lovely bouquet of flowers you got there


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2013)

View attachment 2843127View attachment 2843126View attachment 2843135View attachment 2843136View attachment 2843137View attachment 2843128View attachment 2843129
*outdoor hybrid dwc buckets (60/40) % or (70/30)% --tea/"synthetics" , the 70/30 bucket is frosty as hell.. and still snowing~ i prefer my roots stained brown 

View attachment 2843130
--fookies is finally going full throttle, she is a slow-poke~


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

so im seeing canna's outside achievements and its got me jealous I cannot lie, so im scoping next springs potential spots when low and behold look who I found hanging doin his/her thing chillin! View attachment 2843540View attachment 2843542View attachment 2843544View attachment 2843547


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2013)

View attachment 2843543View attachment 2843548
*serving manchow at the ranch, pork-- the other white meat, Lol

View attachment 2843545
*kalinga all droopy, landrace sats like to hang low, can't wait for the spacetrips off this strain~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so im seeing canna's outside achievements and its got me jealous I cannot lie, so im scoping next springs potential spots when low and behold look who I found hanging doin his/her thing chillin! View attachment 2843540View attachment 2843542View attachment 2843544View attachment 2843547


the great outdoors awaits your garden VTM  cool shot~


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2843543View attachment 2843545View attachment 2843548


Pic 1 now I served outa Pendleton so im aware of your weather my man.......that hat is a fucking riot! In fact ill be wearing one quite similar quite often in oh say about 4 -weeks here, cause its def needed, cold ears make for a grumpy farmers!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 2, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Pic 1 now I served outa Pendleton so im aware of your weather my man.......that hat is a fucking riot! In fact ill be wearing one quite similar quite often in oh say about 4 -weeks here, cause its def needed, cold ears make for a grumpy farmers!


ah snaps, didn't know your a vet  , yup.. gotta keep them ears warm, or farming gets a lil irritable during the wee mornings~ hehe


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> the great outdoors awaits your garden VTM  cool shot~


I figure he is the east coast equivalent to a mantis! For some odd reason they don't like northern Vermont weather the praying mantis I ve noticed. Either that or my area is shit outa manits populations which sucks because I LOVE the mantis!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

View attachment 2844758View attachment 2844759View attachment 2844765
*bean tent, poppin 24/7 

View attachment 2844761
--second day of juicing wheatgrass & cannabis, feeling like a champ~ keep it pushing folks


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 3, 2013)

View attachment 2844860View attachment 2844862
*new totes & solar panels (guess these panels make better use of the sunlight than reg panels), #farmlife #ecofriendly


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 4, 2013)

those are a must for farmers with needs like yours and im kinda jealous cause that panel is sexy dude! here's that skunk pe pe again. she has grown alil.View attachment 2845897View attachment 2845908View attachment 2845910View attachment 2845909View attachment 2845898View attachment 2845901View attachment 2845903View attachment 2845904View attachment 2845906View attachment 2845907 Cant wait to try this lady when she is ready.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 4, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> those are a must for farmers with needs like yours and im kinda jealous cause that panel is sexy dude! here's that skunk pe pe again. she has grown alil.View attachment 2845897View attachment 2845908View attachment 2845910View attachment 2845909View attachment 2845898View attachment 2845901View attachment 2845903View attachment 2845904View attachment 2845906View attachment 2845907 Cant wait to try this lady when she is ready.


pepe le' skunk looks dank, she got nice calyxs hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

View attachment 2848287View attachment 2848289View attachment 2848295
*juicing the entire plant, leaf/stem/colas = green gold elixir ~ 

 

#bugsNblossoms #farmlife


----------



## slowbus (Oct 6, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^thats your diet?


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^thats your diet?


Nah, just extras to help our ramen/bagels/cornbeef diet go smoothly.. hehe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

View attachment 2848677
*smoking on some popcorn nugs off the fookies & lvog


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2013)

View attachment 2848976View attachment 2848978View attachment 2848980View attachment 2848981View attachment 2848982View attachment 2848986View attachment 2848987View attachment 2848991View attachment 2848993View attachment 2848995View attachment 2849004View attachment 2849006View attachment 2849008View attachment 2849009View attachment 2849011View attachment 2849012View attachment 2849015View attachment 2849016View attachment 2849018View attachment 2849021View attachment 2849022View attachment 2849023View attachment 2849024View attachment 2849061View attachment 2849063View attachment 2849064View attachment 2849065View attachment 2849071View attachment 2849072
*random shots at the farm~

View attachment 2848977
*got big plans for this wheat~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2013)

View attachment 2849485
*mid 30s in early october, time to bust out the thermal underwear~ haha


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2013)

to tim & his tiny companion~ thnx for the headband nugs bruh  hope to see you around~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

--reveg notes: 

*strain tested = lvog & fookies

..potency (same)
..resin/terpene output (same)
..maturation time / finish (same)
..floral structure (altered)
..leaf pattern (altered)
..node spacing (altered)
..harvest yield (altered)

**so far so good, we will test more strains in the future, but my assumptions on reveg was pretty much on the money.. looks different, weighs a little more, but high/potency/taste/smell --unaltered 

#cheer$


----------



## slowbus (Oct 9, 2013)

I never can get the reveg to work..........but I'll try some more no doubt


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I never can get the reveg to work..........but I'll try some more no doubt


when you harvest, just leave the primary stem alone (feel free to chop all branches), you could trim some of the buds on maincola too(just dont top) and fan leaves are always handy  --just put her under 20/4 and she should come around in 3-4weeks (takes a bit--, i've heard of 2wk turn-arounds but personally have not witnessed such results)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 10, 2013)

morgen canna, here's the royal moby and 7/8's sour with one pepe ledank for good measure.View attachment 2852514View attachment 2852516View attachment 2852521View attachment 2852523View attachment 2852526View attachment 2852529View attachment 2852531View attachment 2852532View attachment 2852533View attachment 2852534View attachment 2852517View attachment 2852518View attachment 2852515 oh and last nights sunset!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> morgen canna, here's the royal moby and 7/8's sour with one pepe ledank for good measure.View attachment 2852514View attachment 2852516View attachment 2852521View attachment 2852523View attachment 2852526View attachment 2852529View attachment 2852531View attachment 2852532View attachment 2852533View attachment 2852534View attachment 2852517View attachment 2852518View attachment 2852515 oh and last nights sunset!


gorgeous sunset.. and who can say no to more bud porn


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

View attachment 2854637View attachment 2854648View attachment 2854640
*daily shenanigans at the ranch~ 

View attachment 2854639


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

*would like to add, the hybrid dwc buckets we got outdoors is actually doing well under 35f-(or lower) weather , we are amazed the plants are holding up with such a temp drop at night~ the nugs are so compact and trichy, definitely an easy system with lots of improvements to come 

View attachment 2854659


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2856284View attachment 2856285

..was looking thru old pics, when it finally dawned on me what (someone) mentioned concerning: _O2 / _CO[SUB]2 ratios ..

[/SUB]plants closest to the entry ways were "larger" & grew faster, couldn't figure out why.. 
all other variables were checked, only the: rootzone temp-- air temp-- atmospheric circulation-- area-temperature flux-- , were left (?)..




--sunday morning brainfarts during my morning coffee / wakeNbake session

#cheer$


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2856348
*tower tomato "mainlined" ,


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2856817View attachment 2856818View attachment 2856819View attachment 2856821View attachment 2856823

*manicuring the lvog~ tried macro shots on the s3.. no bueno 

View attachment 2856826
*this strain smells like petrol, another og hybrid.. do miss me some mexi sats right about now~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2013)

hows the trimming going??
hope your killing it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2013)

Joedank said:


> hows the trimming going??
> hope your killing it!!!!!!!!!


the strains we got aren't that leafy, so trimmin isn't that bad~ had a nasty grandmal seizure the other day while on the shitter.. of all the times to blank out.. had to be the time i'm pushing out a duece  LOL , got lucky.. just woke up with a bruise on my nose, and some scrapes on my legs.. but i remembered to flush!! haha #cheer$ Joe


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2013)

View attachment 2865120View attachment 2865121View attachment 2865122
*more greenhouse stragglers finishing, kryptonite & LVOG~

View attachment 2865119View attachment 2870211
*the top-bridge of my nose is still healing, lucky~


View attachment 2865123
*this vanilla og was already harvested, the bottom buds were left to ripen~


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2013)

View attachment 2865229View attachment 2865234View attachment 2865237View attachment 2865241View attachment 2865245

View attachment 2865232
*overgrow the planet~


----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2013)

your spinach looks great as does your buds!!
sorry to hear about your seizure but i hear the canna butter with higher med levels to be good for that ...
get a comfrey compress on that stat!


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2013)

#turkeyday
#purplespectrum

 http://phys.org/news/2013-11-acclimatizes-exterior.html

~ uvb gene with potential  

~been pretty nippy at the ranch, just got a couple of testers in the greenhouse finishing.. and some strains indoors, should have some pics posted soon.. (kryptonite loves cold weather)


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 6, 2013)

View attachment 2919326View attachment 2919328View attachment 2919336View attachment 2919339View attachment 2919341View attachment 2919377


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 8, 2013)

View attachment 2921375

~pics from the past weeks

View attachment 2921383View attachment 2921392View attachment 2921395View attachment 2921396View attachment 2921397View attachment 2921398View attachment 2921399


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 17, 2013)

View attachment 2932043

~Science done right..  #bugsnblossoms


----------

